#launchpad 2005-04-04
<lifeless> bradb: abentley here is in the bazaar-developers team
<lifeless> bradb: but can't edit bugs 
<abentley> lifeless: my bad, I forgot to log in.
<lifeless> oh.
<lifeless> bradb: nevermind :)
<abentley> Sorry to bug ya.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<HostingGeek> I LOVE https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/
<HostingGeek> at last i can help
<HostingGeek> Promiss you will give me a chance please
<HostingGeek> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/ should be made more clear
<HostingGeek> as i was thinking it of #ubuntu-motu was what i was looking for
<HostingGeek> I am sorry but this channel is not allowed on freenode
<HostingGeek> as this is not OSS
<HostingGeek> and freenode only allows channel that are OSS
<HostingGeek> with #
<HostingGeek> read the policy 
<HostingGeek> you could make a ## channel for about the open source modules for lunch-pad
<HostingGeek> I am not trolling
<HostingGeek> please read the freenode policy
#launchpad 2005-04-08
<ddaa> lifeless: ping
<ddaa> the pqm precommit hook for pybaz is broken
<lifeless> ddaa: what should it be ?
<lifeless> ddaa: or rather in what way is it broken ?
<ddaa> Executing pre-commit hook make check && make -C ../.. check_merge at Mon Mar 28 12:08:40 2005
<ddaa> [test output] 
<ddaa> make: Entering directory `/home/pqm/arch/queue/workdir'
<ddaa> make: *** No rule to make target `check_merge'.  Stop.
<ddaa> the "make -C ../.. check_merge" bit apparently does not do what is intended, I suspect that the launchpad config is not being built.
<lifeless> try now
<ddaa> merge request resent
<ddaa> works now
<carlos> SteveA_: around?
<SteveA_> hi carlos
<carlos> uups, wrong channel :-P
#launchpad 2005-04-10
<Simira> daf, carlos :) 
<carlos> Simira: hi
<Simira> is Rosetta coordinated with the Ubuntu language files?
<carlos> not yet
<carlos> we are importing ubuntu's .po files into Rosetta atm
<daf> Simira: they're being imported as we speak :)
<carlos> Simira: hopefully, tomorrow we will open it to the world
<daf> hopefully, they'll be be available for translation tomorrow
<Simira> :)
* carlos notes daf & he are in the same room, but they are not coordinating the answers :-P
<Simira> thanks guys, that's great. My Loco's are asking about it every day now.
<Simira> where are you now?
<Simira> will the translations be updated/applied for hoary?
<carlos> yeah 
<carlos> but not for the initial release
<carlos> for the updates
<carlos> Simira: we are going to send an email with an annoucement about it
<Simira> carlos: good
<Simira> *answers LoCo mail*
<daf> Simira: you're a Bokmal girl, right?
<daf> do you think there should be two Norwegian teams for Ubuntu translation, or only one?
<daf> I imagine there will be people who want to do Nynorsk translations
<Simira> yep, but I'm able to do both languages. We absolutely don't need more than one team.
<daf> so, just a Ubuntu Norwegian team
<daf> I'm going to create it now, as a test
<Simira> great. I'm about to ping Jeff about the ubuntu-no mailing list now. I've sent two mails about it...
<Simira> we have a list for Norwegian translators, though.
<daf> Simira: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/ubuntu-l10n-no/members/
#launchpad 2006-04-03
<carlos> no didn't file it ...
<kiko> do it
<carlos> kiko: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/37078
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37078 in rosetta "+admin page for IPOTemplate is not working for Rosetta experts" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<kiko> rock on
<carlos> is time to sleep...
<carlos> kiko: anything else urgent?
<kiko> nope
<kiko> night
<carlos> ok
<carlos> good night
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch__> hello mpt 
<mpt> jamesh, ping
<jamesh> mpt: pong
<mpt> jamesh, I've tried fixing this problem myself, but I'm stuck
<mpt> A branch that's a month old runs fine, but running any of the tests produces "ImportError: No module named _gpgme"
<mpt> sourcecode/pygpgme exists and points at the right place
<jamesh> okay
<jamesh> does sourcecode/pygpgpme/gpgme/_gpgme.so exist?
<mpt> bzr pull in lib/gpgme says "0 revision(s) pulled"
<jamesh> lib/gpgme is a symlink to sourcecode/pygpgme/gpgme
<mpt> No, gpgme/ does not contain _gpgme.so
<mpt> 16:08:41@gpgme> ls
<mpt> editutil.py  __init__.py  __init__.pyc  tests
<jamesh> mpt: okay.  If you change to sourcecode/pygpgme and run "make", does it do anything?
<mpt> yes, it does quite a lot
<jamesh> running "make" in the toplevel launchpad directory should have caused pygpgme to build
<mpt> I wonder make build didn't do any of that
<mpt> wonder -> wonder why
<mpt> ok, that works
<mpt> thanks jamesh 
<jamesh> mpt: does "pygpgme" appear in sourcecode/Makefile?
<mpt> test_dirs:=buildbot  bzr cscvs  gnarly  pybaz  pygettextpo  pygpgme pytz  sqlobject  zope
<jamesh> weird.
<jamesh> it should have built then
<spiv> jamesh: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileziaYlr.html
<spiv> jamesh: Oh, and it also says: testSetOwnerTrust (canonical.launchpad.utilities.ftests.test_gpghandler.TestImportKeyRing) ... *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0a1c04b0 ***
<jamesh> hmm
<spiv> jamesh: I've just got this 3 times in a row on a full make check, I haven't tried narrowing it down yet.
<jamesh> I just turned that test on again last week
<spiv> I have revno 46 of pygpgme.
<spiv> Also, I'm using breezy still.
<jamesh> is it repeatable?
<jamesh> I suppose it would be :)
<jamesh> spiv: would you be able to recompile gpgme with debug symbols?
<spiv> jamesh: the deb package?  With appropriate instructions, I could :)
<spiv> I play with deb source packages rarely enough that I never quite remember the incantations.
<jamesh> "DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nostrp apt-get -b source gpgme1.0", I think
<jamesh> nostrip, even
<spiv> :)
<spiv> I guess I'll have to re-add the src lines to my apt.sources
<jamesh> also, if you have the python gdb macros installed, it would be useful to see pystack output too
<spiv> I do.  I'll do that for you.
<spiv> Hah.
<spiv> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filekKGYDZ.html
<spiv> Not so helpful.
<spiv> It's pretty clear from the C stack that it's in the garbage collection anyway.
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> I don't have any GC ob_trace/ob_clear routines for any of the objects, but I don't think they'd get involved in cycles
<spiv> The callstack suggests that a frame was clearing a local of a security-proxied generator, which in turn had a frame holding your keyiter, which sounds sane.
<jamesh> the iterator holds a reference to the context it is iterating over, which accounts for frames #9 and #10
<jamesh> I guess it is a leaf in the cyclic GC graph
<spiv> jamesh: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file7PMrL0.html
<jamesh> spiv: thanks
<jamesh> bong
<jamesh> spiv: I blame gpgme
<jamesh> glibc is quite correct, and it is a double free
* jamesh wonders where to file gpgme bugs
<jamesh> spiv: the free(opd->tmp_uid); call in release_op_data() in keylist.c looks like a bug
<spiv> jamesh: Want me to delete it, recompile, and try again?
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> make sure you delete the line before it (the if condition)
<spiv> jamesh: Of course :)
<spiv> My C isn't utterly rusty :)
<jamesh> fucking gnats
<stub> jamesh: file them in Malone of course o;)
<stub> Or did you want someone to pay attention?
<jamesh> stub: I suppose I could create a gpgme product and set it to officially use Malone for bug tracking
<jamesh> that'd do it
<jamesh> people complain about Malone, but they usually haven't used gnats
* ajmitch__ tends to just complain about the broken things in malone :)
<G0SUB> who uses gnats?
<jamesh> G0SUB: gnupg
<G0SUB> I see
<jamesh> Automake did, last time I bothered filing a bug too
<jamesh> spiv: I don't need to file a bug: it seems the problem has been corrected in gpgme 1.1.0
<jamesh>   /* opd->tmp_uid is actually part of opd->tmp_key, so we do not need
<jamesh>      to release it here.  */
<jamesh> so upgrading to Dapper also fixes the problem.
<stub> Do we have anyone maintaining launchpad-dependancies? The gpgme minimum revision should be updated, but the last few requests I've put in on that package via Malone don't seem to have gone to anyone.
<jamesh> there are no initial bug contacts
<lifeless> moin moin
<lifeless> stub: what version should it be ?
<stub> eh?
<jamesh> lifeless: see launchpad list email
<stub> oh
<lifeless> jamesh: thats gonna take about 30 minutes.
<stub> wot e said
<lifeless> want to give me the short version ?
<jamesh> lifeless: the gpg related segfault in the test suite is caused by a bug in the gpgme library
<jamesh> lifeless: the problem has been fixed in the 1.1.0 release found in dapper though.
<lifeless> jamesh - sure. what version does our dependency need to list
<jamesh> I also posted the relevant patch to fix the bug in 1.0.x in case we want to stay with the old release on any boxes
<lifeless> 1.1.0-1 is ok 
<lifeless> ?
<jamesh> upstream 1.1.0 is okay
<jamesh> so any 1.1.0 package should be fine
<lifeless> stub: is 8.0 still the right dep ?
<lifeless> for pgsql
<stub> Nope. 8.1.
<stub> There are bugs filed on the package in Malone
* stub waits for his wet string to warm up
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so, exuberant-ctags - I think thats ok to include
<lifeless> agreed ?
<stub> I haven't the foggiest ;)
<stub> Bug 34279
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34279 in launchpad-dependencies "Upgrade to PostgreSQL 8.1" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34279
<Znarl> stub : gangotri - 
<Znarl> Launchpad Apps Server [1/2] 
<stub> lifeless: Did you want to have a look at that? I need to head out for a few hours.
<lifeless> stub: sure. did you do a rollout ?
<stub> lifeless: Not yet today. Last rollout was Friday.
<stub> Znarl: Ta.
<lifeless> ok, leave it with moi
* stub buggers off
<ajmitch__> something currently broken? pages taking awhile to timeout with a proxy error
<lifeless> ajmitch__: looking into it
<lifeless> stub: jamesh: I've mailed mdz a patch to the package.
<lifeless> carlos: can I kill rosetta-poimport withuot harm ?
<carlos> morning
<carlos> lifeless: yes, it will resume its work next time it's executed
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> Znarl: should be good now
<ajmitch> lifeless: thanks for kicking it :)
<Znarl> lifeless : Thanks
<ajmitch> hm, still seems to have some issues
<lifeless> mpt DUDE. Its still borked.PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE run the test suite on your machine
<mpt_> pqm, oh pqm, why do you hate thee
<lifeless> mpt_: its you hating on it
<lifeless> 17:48 < lifeless> mpt DUDE. Its still borked.PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE run the test suite on your machine
<mpt_> lifeless, I just did, and the only failures are in importd
<lifeless> did you run make check or make check_merge ?
<mpt_> make check_merge
<lifeless> ok. so this is now in the weird camp. have you pushed all your changes up ?
<mpt_> yes, and last time I used --overwrite to be sure
* mpt_ now wishes he saved the test output instead of piping it to less
<mpt_> one pagetest was failing this morning, but I fixed that
<lifeless> well you are getting MASSIVE failures running on pqm
<lifeless> whats the branch, I"ll look at it on pending reviews
<mpt_> mpt/launchpad/2006-02-headings
<mpt_> I can see that the failures are massive from those five lines of <pre>
<mpt_> It looks like every test's failing or something crazy
<lifeless> thats about the size of it
<mpt_> During make check_merge I also got errors in a couple of doctests like distribution.txt, but the test works fine when run by itself
<lifeless> that means they will fail on pqm
<mpt_> "Exception zope.app.rdb.interfaces.DatabaseException"
<lifeless> if you have: 
<mpt_> "Transation.__del__ of <sqlobject.dbconnection.Transaction object at 0xb2205a0c>> ignored"
<lifeless>  * lp deps
<lifeless>  * sourcecode/ up to date
<lifeless> and do a make check_merge - any error will mean that a pqm submission will fail.
<lifeless> how much did you miss ?
<mpt> "... a pqm submission will fail."
<lifeless> ok, you got it all
* mpt tries updating all of sourcecode/ at once
<mpt> 0 revision(s) pulled.
<lifeless> for f in $(find . -maxdepth 1 -type d); do cd $f && bzr pull && cd ..' done
<mpt> oo, nifty
<mpt> that ' is wrong, perhaps
<lifeless> yes, its noise
<lifeless> sorry
<mpt> ; ?
<mpt> yes, that works
<mpt> or rather, it gives me 17 "No such file or directory" errors
<lifeless> heh
<lifeless> change the &&'s to ;'s
<lifeless> it might be hitting an error early on.. oh
<lifeless> add -mindepth 1 
<lifeless> to the find
<mpt> I should do this in my local rocketfuel copy, then cp -a it to this branch, perhaps
<lifeless> you can just rm -rf sourceccode and copy the one from rocketfuel if you have not been editing in there
<lifeless> that might be simpler
<mpt> rsync -aP --delete chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built/ ~/hacking/lp/
<mpt> That should be updating sourcecode/
<lifeless> yes, it will include sourcecode in what it updates
* mpt feels rather odd in updating code for the purpose of making tests fail like they should be failing
<mpt__> yow, productseries-source is unloved
<jordi> kiko SLEEPS!!!?
<mpt> aha!
* mpt figures out why PQM is failing
<mpt> An essential file is in my tree, but unversioned
<mpt> If I bzr add it, I'll lose history
<mpt> because I didn't write it
<lifeless> mpt be with you in a sec
<lifeless> well in 10minues
<lifeless> mpt: ok
<lifeless> mpt: whats the file ?
<mpt> lifeless, lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/translationgroup-appoint.pt
<mpt> I have no idea how it got unversioned, but like all the templates in this branch, I've made small changes in it
<mpt> It didn't stand out because there are two other templates that (afaict) really are obsolete, but also hung around because I'd changed them
<lifeless> bzr st shoul always be clean
<lifeless> I dont have such a file
<lifeless> translationgroup-portlet-relateds.pt  translationgroup.pt                   translationgroups.pt
<mpt> mysteriouser and mysteriouser
<mpt> because the error PQM gives me dozens of times is "ConfigurationError: ('No such file', '/home/pqm/arch/queue/workdir/home/---devel/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/translationgroup-appoint.pt')"
<lifeless> you have a reference to that in a schema file probably
<lifeless> bad merge resolution I'll bet
<mpt> translationgroup.zcml
<mpt> hrmmmmmm
<lifeless> do this
<mpt> diff and look what's different in that zcml file
<lifeless> bzr diff -r branch:{pathtorocketfuellaunchpad} ../../../translationgroup.zcml
<lifeless> adjust paths as needed
<mpt> that's the badger
<mpt> Looks like someone changed it to use a standard addform instead of a custom one
<mpt> and deleted the custom one
<mpt> which I still had
<mpt> -ve
<mpt> Thank you lifeless 
<carlos> mpt: my branch does not have that template either, the apoint page uses launchpad-addform.pt (I was disconnected before I was able to send you that)
<mpt> I guessed so, carlos, thanks
* mpt rapidly falls asleep
<BjornT> stub: ping
<stub> BjornT: pong
<BjornT> stub: could you set lastchecked and remotestatus to NULL for all bug watches, and re-run checkwatches.py? a lot of bug watches won't sync the status with their bug tasks, since we do it only if remotestatus has changed.
<stub> BjornT: running now
<BjornT> thanks
<matsubara> good morning!
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> matsubara: morning, how was Paris, did you enjoy it?
<matsubara> carlos: yes. Wonderful city. 
<kiko> morning guys
<kiko> how's it going?
<kbrooks> how do i attach a patch to a spec?
<BjornT> kbrooks: it's not possible atm. it's planned to make it possible to link an implementation branch to a spec, though.
<seb128> hi
<seb128> bradb: default query should list "fix commited" bugs too
<seb128> those are stuff still happening for users, not listing them make people just filing duplicates for those
<BjornT> kbrooks: a branch is preferable over a patch, since a spec often requires a significant amount of work, so it's better to link a branch where you get some implementation history.
<kiko> seb128, there's a bug filed on that already, right?
<seb128> kiko: dunno, lemme try
<seb128> I'm used to join that chan instead of using the bug tracker now :)
<kiko> lazy!
<seb128> no, get borred to be ignored for months every time I took the time to send a bug
<seb128> and maybe a bit lazy yeah :)
<kiko> it's okay to come to the channel, but having a bug number handy means I can keep an eye on it
<kiko> so do both
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/28698
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28698 in malone ""Fix committed" bugs are treated as "resolved" bugs" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<kiko> thanks seb128, I'll wave my hands a bit
<kiko> seb128, do you have some time to talk about what happened to bug 3074 with me?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3074 in eclipse "Eclipse fails to boot" [Unknown,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3074
<seb128> kiko: sure, but I don't know about that bug
<kiko> me neither but I stumbled upon it today
<kiko> so that one is really interesting
<kiko> BjornT, if you can look at it too
<kiko> it seems that it was filed as an ubuntu bug
<kiko> and then a watch was added /to it/ instead of to an upstream task
<kiko> isn't that interesting use of the feature?
<kiko> I wonder 
<kiko> should we disallow attaching watches to tasks targetted to things that officially use malone?
<kiko> what do you think seb128, BjornT?
<seb128> kiko: I did a serie of such changes when we switched from bugzilla
<kiko> seb128, what sort of changes?
<seb128> "a watch was added /to it/ instead of to an upstream task"
<BjornT> kiko: yes i think so. you should be able to link to an external bug tracker only by creating a new task.
<seb128> I didn't get the point of the extra step of using a new task
<kiko> seb128, question is, do you get the point now? :-)
<seb128> I used the watch to send the distro task was the pending of upstream
<seb128> yeah, I asked here about it and people told me bug were supposed to be syncing status on upstream
<seb128> anyway so
<seb128> I think we should not allow to use a watch on a task using malone as upstream tracker
<kiko> okay
<kiko> cool, that's what I wanted to know
<kiko> if you concur then three's a party
<kiko> BjornT, can you file a bug on that?
<seb128> and we should not allow to open an upstream ask without specifying a valid bug number on upstream tracker
<seb128> s/ask/task
<seb128> because atm when you do that you get an upstream task stucked to unknow :p
<kiko> yeah, that's a bit sucky
<kiko> but that problem BjornT is well aware of
<BjornT> kiko: it's listed as left to implement on https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugWatches, "Completely remove the possibility to add non-linked bug watches"
<kiko> BjornT, hmmmm. I'm not sure I agree with that strategy completely
<kiko> for one, it makes it harder for us to sniff bugwatches from comments, doesn't it?
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, that's true. so maybe we shouldn't remove the possibility completely. but we should definitely remove the "Link to other bug tracker" link, since it's confusing.
<kiko> that I can agree with
<kiko> BjornT, which would mean, however, that you'd still need to restrict attaching watches to tasks that are targetted to malone-using creatures, right?
<BjornT> kiko: atm you can't attach a bug watch to a task targetted to malone-using things. however, you can add an unlinked bug watch at the same time as creating a new malone-using task. i plan to remove that possibility though.
<kiko> ah, ISWYM. and that bug is old.
<BjornT> yeah. probably should have ran a migration script which would have unlinked all such bug watches...
<kiko> not a big deal and actually, the information on the bug is useful
<kiko> stub, any news on the rollout?
<stub> kiko: I've been distracted
<kiko> stub?
<stub> kiko: Maybe I should get around to it ;)
<kiko> that'd be nice :)
<kiko> stub, BjornT: are you aware of the bustage on send-bug-notifications?
<kiko> BjornT, also, reject bug 37111?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37111 in malone "Post report comments should be emailed as Re:" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37111
<stub> kiko: Missing table... weird
<kiko> stub, yeah, will email
<stub> It worked when I ran it I thought
<BjornT> kiko: i'm not sure if it should be rejected. i wouldn't mind if we used the subject of the relevant comment. again, i don't care either way, since mutt hides the subject line when the email is part of an thread.
<stub> Ok... prepared a production branch of r3338 with cherry picks of r3348 and r3353. Running tests.
<kiko> stub, rock on
<kiko> BjornT, maybe add a trivial test for the send-bug-notifications script to catch this level of bustage?
<kiko> BjornT, what is he asking for? In-Reply-To: instead of References:
<stub> duh... I misread the cron report. just a missing security declaration in security.py. btw. - what user is that script connecting as?
<BjornT> kiko: there are tests. i assume this happened because the patch wasn't applied on staging's database.
<BjornT> stub: it's connecting as launchpad for now, i never got around creating a specific user for it. i have plans to do so though.
<kiko> security problem it seems -- do the tests actually access the database, and if so, how is it breaking when running on production?
<BjornT> kiko: he wants the subject line to begin with 'Re:'
* kiko has seen security.py misconfiguration be a problem in practically every new feature rolled out
<stub> BjornT: Please do.
<kiko> BjornT, I see. I don't know if I like that.
<BjornT> kiko: well, preserving subjects for comments is a good idea. for pure change notifications, i think keeping the bug title as subject is ok.
<kiko> right
* BjornT heads out for a while
<stub> Hmm... got some test failures :-( supermirror test failures, all paramiko stuff I think
<stub> And some interrupted system calls
<stub> No paramiko installed on balleny :-P
<kiko> stub, how surprising. how is she even running pqm?
<stub> I don't know. I might need to setup some sort of special environment to run the tests - not sure.
<kiko> this sucks
<stub> So is paramiko  a launchpad dependency now? Or is bzr trying to locate paramiko because something else is failing?
<carlos> stub: I think supermirror is using paramiko
<carlos> stub: at least spiv fixed a problem I had with supermirror tests and paramiko
<kiko> I believe it is a dependency, yes
<stub> kiko: Who is responsible for maintaining the launchpad-dependencies package? lifeless?
<kiko> isn't it orphaned, and meant to be picked up by someone?
<lamont> hrm... if a bug is in "fix released", how do I reopen it?
<bradb> lamont: Just change the status.
<lamont> mouseover didn't make that a link...
<stub> Still getting TacException: Unable to start /home/pqm/tests/launchpad/daemons/authserver.tac :-(
<lamont> bradb: which leads directly to the question of "how the hell do I change the status?"
<bradb> lamont: By clicking on the package name in the table.
<bradb> Yeah, it's confusing.
<lamont> ah, duh.  one of these days I'll intuit what it wants me to do.
<bradb> mpt: ping
<kiko> lamont, it hasn't essentially changed since malone was deployed, so...
<lamont> kiko: yeah, so I have little hope.
<lamont> but then, I'm used to seeing links on pages, rather than sweeping over the whole damn page looking for something that changes my cursor...  silly me.
<kiko> it /is/ an underlined link, fwiw
<kiko> and there is an arrow next to it
<kiko> :)
<kiko> and it is the row where the status is presented
<bradb> kiko: but still, if it isn't blindingly obvious how to change the status of a bug in a bug tracking system, that's a pretty serious bug, IMHO
<kiko> I might agree, but a) not all users of this bugtracker actually need to change the status (it is not a beginner's task, I don't think) b) I haven't seen a proposed alternative design that would make things better; have you?
<bradb> I think it will be become blindingly obvious when the action for changing the status is somehow discoverable when looking at the status
<bradb> kiko: yeah, i designed a prototype for the alternative, which you approved of
<kiko> an (edit) link? 
<kiko> (or what was the prototype?
<bradb> the bug page prototype i put up on flickr
<kiko> hmmm. hmmmm. url? :)
<kiko> bradb, btw, had a chance to look at jamesh' project-bug-page?
<bradb> not quite yet. a bit more work left on the security teams than anticipated. just finished the email changes.
<bradb> doh, i'm suffering from passwordmanageritis, trying to get to my flickr account on another machine
<bradb> kiko: http://flickr.com/photos/84096161@N00/88275619/ -- incidentally, i left out status on the page inadvertently, but mentioned that in the errata on IRC, i think
<bradb> I was going to get you to take a look at the filebug and bug page changes I made too. Nothing too major, but hopefully an improvement.
<bradb> kiko: http://69.70.209.33:8086/distros/ubuntu/+filebug and http://69.70.209.33:8086/products/firefox/+filebug
<bradb> If you try different security/privacy settings, you can see what I've changed.
<lamont> kiko: I guess part of it is because I've come to understand that underlining has no special significance on the web site, and hence tried to clik on the status to change it... since that seems to be how most things get done on LP...
<lamont> click, even
<lifeless> stub: its installed on chinstrap now
<lifeless> stub: stub I'm giuessing I gort to mention balleny in my email ...
<lamont> dear launchpad.  searching for "gtk+2.0-directfb" on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/ is borked. kthxbye
<kiko-phone> carlos, how is the OOO import going?
<carlos> kiko-phone: still importing files...
<carlos> it's being slow
<carlos> 3 files/hour
<carlos> also, we detected a bug with the script that generates the .po files...
<kiko-phone> is there an arabic version?
<carlos> kiko-phone: no, I don't think so
<kiko-phone> can you check?
<carlos> 38 files pending to be imported... since yesterday...
<carlos> kiko-phone: no arabic files there
<kiko-phone> okay. mmmm.
<kiko-phone> I just showed off some arabic rosetta 
<kiko-phone> people said "wow it works"
<kiko-phone> I said "of course"
<kiko-phone> ;)
<kiko-phone> makes it all sound easy
<carlos> kiko-fud: ;-)
<lifeless> kiko - whats this test failure you are reporting
<carlos> kiko-fud: RTL language support was a good addition ;-)
<kiko-fud> lifeless, it's a test failure that happens every time I submit something to pqm
<lifeless> kiko-fud: when did it start happening ?
<kiko-fud> carlos, this feature is going to get us the spotlight!
<kiko-fud> lifeless, since I came back from london AFAICT
<kiko-fud> it's only on the sftp tests, did you notice?
<kiko-fud> 4 failures IIRC
<lifeless> only change I know of in PQM is the installation of paramiko on chinstrap.
<lifeless> here it goes
<kiko-fud> were these tests not added recently?
<lifeless> our favourite. stale processes
<lifeless> killwill work now
<kiko-fud> our launchpad processes are not super-speedy but they are far from stale
<kiko-fud> killwill? is that some extreme sort of ill-will?
<kiko-fud> as in "I think PQM has killwill towards our test suite"
<lifeless> no, our testsuite has killwill towards itself
<kiko-fud> lifeless, should I try and submit again?
<lifeless> yes
<kiko-fud> done!
<lifeless> stub, kiko - launchpad-depndencies isn't 'owned' by anyone wright now
<lifeless> I've sent a patch fort he open bugs to mdz
* carlos -> neighbors  meeting
<carlos> see you later
<bradb> kiko-fud: I sent a review to jamesh 
* bradb & # lunch
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix milestone page which regressed when bug summaries were removed, adding a trivial check for it. Also move bugtracker and distroreleaselanguage pages to 2-col (r3358: kiko)
<kiko> bradb, I <3 u
<kiko> stub, news on the rollout?
<kiko> stub, chance of cherry-picking 3358 while you are at it (super-trivial)?
<kiko> lifeless, should I forward jamesh' gpgme mail to the admins' rt?
<lifeless> no, requests are already in
<kiko> really? for installing the dapper version?
<lifeless> the launchpad-dependencies package is updated.
<lifeless> yes.
<kiko> I see
<kiko> the package depends on the specific version?
<kiko> it'd be nice if you CC:d the launchpad list when forwarding to rt
<lifeless> I updated the package, mailed the diff to mdz and separately requested an install of the fixed gpgme via rt
<kiko> that way we know the ticket was created without needing any OOB communication
<lifeless> sure, I can do that.
<mdz> lifeless: I already uploaded your changes
<mdz> to dapper
<kiko> mdz!
<lifeless> mdz: yes, I know, I think I said thanks too :)
<kiko> thanks lifeless 
<lifeless> mdz: I was giving kiko the background I could tell he was itching to know
<lifeless> kiko: no pros
<lifeless> erm, probs.
<kiko> no cons
<lifeless> tchau tchau
<Martolod> hello
<Martolod> can i know when the package "language-pack-xx" will be updated for dapper ?
<kiko> thanks for the review, bradb, well done
<kiko> Martolod, "soon". it's pending carlos and pitti doing some handshaking and handwaving
<Martolod> ok thank yo
<Martolod> u
<bradb> kiko: no prob :)
<bradb> kiko: BTW, do you have time to look at those filebug URLs I mentioned earlier, to see the changes I made on the filebug and bug pages while doing the security teams work?
<kiko> bradb, yes, I did. do you want feedback, or do you want to mptize them? :)
<bradb> kiko: mainly interested in seeing if they're in good enough shape UI-wise to submit for review, etc. i'm sure some mpt love will be needed to give them that extra polish, etc.
<kiko> well, just a "for instance":
<kiko>  This bug should only be visible to people on the Cc list
<kiko> "people on the CC list" is rather convoluted
<kiko> maybe you meant
<kiko> [ ]  This bug should only be visible to its explicit subscribers
<bradb> kiko: How is "explicit subscribers" clearer than "Cc list"?
<kiko> where in all of launchpad have you read the expression "Cc list"?
<bradb> I'd imagine most users have no idea what explicit/implicit subscriptions mean.
<bradb> Hm, I guess we don't actually use the term Cc anywhere.
<bradb> So, maybe just "to its subscribers"?
<kiko> sure, if you think that's better than explicit subscribers.
<kiko> don't use the expression "Cc'd"
<kiko> use subscribed
<bradb> yeah. for some reason i assumed we were using Cc in some places, but grep says no.
<kiko> Cc == computerspeak
<kiko> it's frowned upon even by me
<bradb> indeed
<bradb> Any other things that I can touch up before getting it ready for review?
<kiko> I am wondering whether you really want the package question to be the first thing on this form
<kiko> another question
<kiko> when you say it's a security issue shouldn't you set private by default?
<bradb> kiko: You mean .js-wise?
<kiko> yeah, I know, but yeah
<kiko> or select and disable it
<bradb> maybe. I'll double-check with the ubuntu devs, just in case.
<mpt> kbrooks, you could attach your patch (or link to your branch) from the spec's wiki page itself :-)
<mpt> that's what the Launchpad hackers do
<kiko> mpt!
<bradb> kiko: I think putting the package question after the desc seems reasonable. what do you guys think?
<kiko> mpt, are you awake?
<mpt> BjornT, I think sniffing bug watches from comments should take the form "Did you mean to...", in whicih case it can guide you to adding the task
<mpt> BjornT, in other news, what is the From: header set to when mail notifications are grouped?
<bradb> mpt: same as it is now
<bradb> if person A makes a change, then person B makes a change, person B making a change will trigger an email getting sent about A's changes, then an email about B's changes
<mpt> bradb, pong
<bradb> mpt: lamont` couldn't figure out how to change the bug status today :/
<mpt> lamont`, the bug page *will* be made obvious one day, I promise. Might not happen for a few months though.
<mpt> kiko!
* mpt catches up on scrollback
<mpt> bradb, yeah, I saw
<mpt> completely predictable
<mpt> and utterly unnecessary
<bradb> indeed
<mpt> I did sneak in a wee bit of link underlining (!!)
<bradb> on status?
<mpt> on the product/package name
<bradb> yeah
<mpt> but by itself that's not enough
<lamont`> mpt: once you figure out that it's monkey-mode (wave the mouse around until you find a link - since they're not underlined), the normal reaction is to simply ignore underlining, since it clearly can't mean that it's a link..
<mpt> *sigh*
<bradb> kiko: btw, I don't think js-selecting the private checkbox seems ok, but making it impossible to file a public security bug by disabling the widget may be overkill.
<bradb> er, s/I don't think/I think/
<mpt> lamont`, true, and even if I made them all underlined tomorrow, that low expectation would likely persist for a few weeks
<mpt> (even if I *could* make them all underlined tomorrow)
<kiko> stu1, stub: ping?
<kiko> mpt, uhm, you have a lot of answering to do from the above -- hellp?
<mpt> bradb, what's this about subscribers?
<kiko> jeez, mpt, you're LAGGED
<mpt> ah
* mpt looks at the pages
<mpt> bradb, being a security bug isn't the only reason for keeping a bug report private
<kiko> correct
<mpt> They're also sometimes kept private for marketing reasons
<kiko> it may include revealing pictures!
<mpt> I very much like the "I don't know" radiobutton, well done
<bradb> thanks
<bradb> I tweaked the bug page too, which you'll see if you play around with bug visibility and security
<mpt> oh, there's two checkboxes!
<mpt> security *and* privacy
<mpt> hmm, so what does the first one do?
<mpt> oh, is this implementing SecurityTeams?
<bradb> yeah
<mpt> What's the usefulness of checking the security box if there's no security contact?
<kiko> mpt wakes up, imagine that
<kiko> mpt, the bug gets marked as "security"
<mpt> and...
<mpt> we can filter those elsewhere?
<bradb> i haven't added it to the search yet
<bradb> but, of course, it'd be easy to do
<kiko> but that's the idea
<kiko> +bugs-security even if we wanted to some day
* mpt will be hankering for a "Usability" checkbox alongside the "Security" checkbox, you know it
<bradb> and in so doing make filebug harder to use! :P
<mpt> hey, you started it :-P
<mpt> anyway
<mpt> The main change I'd make is putting the first three elements in reverse order
<mpt> * In what package does the bug occur?
<mpt> * Describe the bug for us:
<mpt> * Now summarize that in a single line:
<daq4th> * attach fix ;-)
<kiko> mpt, the wording for the last item seems to invite saying "YOUR DISTRIBUTION SUCKSXXX!!@@@"
<mpt> It does?
<mpt> and "Summary" doesn't?
<kiko> well, in some situations
<kiko> Summary is more neutral :)
<mpt> well, anyway, the order's important
<mpt> I'm all in favor of asking people to summarize something after the thing exists for them to summarize, rather than before
<mpt> bradb, ooh, the button isn't called "Add" any more, yay
<kiko> bradb, maybe ask mdz what he thinks?
<bradb> "Add" pissed me off
<kiko> mdz, hello hello?
<mpt> so this is a custom form now, huh
<kiko> yeah Add is teh suck
<bradb> mpt: yeah
<kiko> how custom I wonder
<mpt> still, there should be a better wording for AddForm even
<mpt> "This bug should be visible only to its subscribers"
<bradb> i KNEW someone was going to say that :P
<mpt> ("only visible to its subscribers" suggests visible but not editable, or something like that)
<bradb> yeah, yeah, i know :P
<bradb> most users don't really care about that, but i'll change it for the grammar police
<mpt> "Only" is quite easy once you learn the trick of pushing it as late in the sentence as possible while still having the meaning you want
<bradb> i get the trick, i just think it sounds a bit weird there
<bradb> a bit too grammatical
<mpt> "This bug do be a security issue, indeed"
<mpt> you could make up for it elsewhere
<kiko> "This bug a security issue iseth"
<mpt> "Begun, this security bug has."
<kiko> ewww
<kiko> "[ ]  Somebody already blew the whistle on this bug publically!"
<mpt> publically? or privatally?
<bradb> "mid-air collision!"
<kiko> mpt, will you go on ignoring my emails!?
<mpt> kiko, yesterday I went from an Inbox of over 1800 to under 1400
<mpt> while trying to land 2006-02-headings
<mpt> I'll get to yours in due course
<mpt> is it urgent?
<kiko> mpt, you need to learn how to filter email. one thing to remember: emails from me should be a priority (only a half-wink)
<kiko> having 100+ messages in your inbox is unacceptable
<kiko> change your process for dealing with email
<mpt> ah, I see it
<kiko> mpt, to start off with, filter /all/ non-to-you email into a separate folder
<kiko> shouldn't be difficult
<kiko> if it is, you should consider using a different email app.
<ajmitch> morning
<mpt> It's backed up only because I wasn't reading e-mail the past two weeks
<ajmitch> bradb: I've been having a few search issues lately with malone, is that on this week's fix-list?
<ajmitch> eg bug 33977
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33977 in malone "searching for 'needs info' bugs only yields all bug states" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33977
<matsubara> hmm
<matsubara> that was fixed last week
<bradb> it should be marked Fix Released
<ajmitch> it should be, but I still have those issues 
<bradb> ajmitch: what issues are you experiencing? bug 33977 is fixed.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33977 in malone "searching for 'needs info' bugs only yields all bug states" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33977
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bugs - any of the links on the right here, eg unassigned, don't change what is shown
<ajmitch> ah sorry, assigned to me does
<ajmitch> but unassigned shows 7, when it says 5 in the portlet
<ajmitch> all bugs reported shows the same 7
<ajmitch> so not quite the same as the original report, sorry
<bradb> yeah, that's a pretty nasty issue. sorry, i'm trying to find the bug for that one right now.
<bradb> bug 33882 would be one
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33882 in malone "Critical bugs are listed as 8 in the side bar, but there actually aren't any" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33882
<bradb> and bug 34224
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34224 in malone "wrong bug number counts" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34224
<bradb> kiko: Can these be prioritized? Maybe matsubara can fix them? If not, I could after I get sec teams sent off.
<bradb> ajmitch: Any other specific search issues that are causing you particular pain?
<ajmitch> those are the main ones - was trying to find the unassigned bugs on ubuntu to do some assignment to MOTU :)
<bradb> ajmitch: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs-advanced-search can help you do that
<ajmitch> ok, thanks
<bradb> (there's a formatting bug on that page, but I've landed a fix for it already)
<ajmitch> how does the release-specific search work for components? based off source package?
<bradb> ajmitch: yeah
<ajmitch> alright, this is looking helpful, thanks for that
<bradb> no prob. i'll try and get those count problems prioritized for fixing, because they are pretty annoying.
<kiko> bradb, -> matsubara
<matsubara> kiko: I already assigned it to myself.
<bradb> kiko: thanks
<bradb> and matsubara, thanks :)
<matsubara> kiko: the make check you left running has finished after 70min and 10 failures
<kiko> 10 failures!
<kiko> which ones?
<matsubara> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filec5sGGd.html
<kiko> thanks
* bradb puts sec teams in review, heads off, later all
<mpt> kiko, ping
<kiko> mpt, 
<kiko> on the phone with mdz
<mpt> ok
<kiko> matsubara, that is such a weird failure! I want to look at it
<kiko> mpt__!
<kiko> mpt_!
<kiko> all the mpts in the world
<kiko> can we schedule a phone call a bit later?
<kiko> mpt__, use my cellphone
<kiko> or I can call you, your option
<kbrooks> sabdfl, is this you?
<sabdfl> kbrooks: indeed.
<kbrooks> sabdfl, what's up? my name is kyle brooks, by the way.
<sabdfl> hi kyle
<kbrooks> sabdfl, heh. i hope we see each other face to face at UBZ one day
<kbrooks> sabdfl, well, what's up on launchpad?
#launchpad 2006-04-04
<kbrooks> sabdfl, by the way, if you would like to contact me any time for any reason, here is my e-mail: kyle@kbrooks.ath.cx
* kbrooks notices he uses "by the way" too much
<sabdfl> kbrooks: i think everyone is getting back to the routine after our london sprint last week
<mpt> This time, the branch is going to LAND
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix sorting issues in testcases deriving from the use of os.listdir, which is inherently unsorted (r3359: kiko)
<mpt> kiko, sure
<mpt> now's good
<kiko> mpt, can it be in 2h time?
<kiko> and what number should I call you at?
<mpt> 2 hours is fine, number in msg
<mpt> yay, another test that passes on localhost and fails on PQM
<kiko> which test is that?
<mpt> xx-edit-package-bug-task-authenticated.txt
<OdyX> Hey guys
<OdyX> I'm on translating KDE-templates in french, but everything is ever translated in the KDE I have here at home (Dapper).
<OdyX> So my question is: should I (or, by extension: "we") translate all kdebase again?
<OdyX> Will that be useful in anyway?
<mpt> "everything is ever"?
<mpt> OdyX, do you mean your translations haven't shown up?
<OdyX> mpt: I mean... My KDE is for most translated.
<OdyX> only some little apps aren't
<OdyX> kdebase templates appeared one hour ago (was informed by core-dev)
<OdyX> two solutions: 
<OdyX> a. copy-paste from existant but this should be made by computer
<OdyX> b. re-translate differently
<mpt> OdyX, according to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/fr kdebase is almost entirely translated already
<mpt> but the translations haven't been exported to Dapper yet
<mpt> that's why they're purple instead of green
<OdyX> mpt: these yes .. these are the one we just made.
<OdyX> but we have templates here
<OdyX> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kdebase/+translations
<OdyX> which are to be translated
<OdyX> I began kcmaccessibility ( https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kdebase/+pots/kcmaccessibility ) when I noticed I was re-inventing some existant
<OdyX> in MY computer..
<mpt> hmmm
<mpt> I don't know about these details, sorry
<mpt> You need to ask either carlos or jordi
<mpt> jordi, are you awake?
<jordi> OdyX: I think we're having some problems with templates like that which should not be there.
<jordi> carlos is working on it
<OdyX> OK.
<OdyX> so what?
* mpt wonders why https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kdebase/+translations doesn't have any bar charts on it
<OdyX> could you maybe "block" them, for people not spending time on unuseful translations ??
<OdyX> (at least before decision)
<jordi> OdyX: yeah, that's what carlos wants to do, more or less
<OdyX> jordi: OK. That's the answer I was expecting...
<OdyX> :D
<jordi> mpt: strange. Maybe because there's many templates
<jordi> :)
<mpt> There's fewer templates on that page than there are languages on the distro release translations page, and that has charts :-P
<jordi> heh, yes
<jordi> but
<jordi> you'd need a chart for all languages for all templates
<jordi> that's huge
<mpt> Well, I don't understand why all those templates are appearing on a single page anyway
<mpt> since the link I clicked on (kdebase) is just one of them
<mpt> bbiab
<jordi> kdebase has a looot of apps
<OdyX> jordi: most of them translated..
<jordi> yes
<OdyX> adept (ept) was not and should stay
<OdyX> (oops, not in kdebase)
<mpt> kiko-zzz, I'm going out to get some brunch. I'll be back in about 25 minutes, otherwise my mobile number's on the Offices page
<Kinnison> Which file is it which controls special situations for individual doctests
<spiv> Kinnison: Which doctests?  lib/canonical/launchpad/doc?
<Kinnison> yes
<spiv> lib/canonical/launchpad/ftests/test_system_documentation.py
<Kinnison> that's the doofer, ta
<Kinnison> Hmm, that doesn't allow me to reset the DB does it?
* Kinnison will play
<spiv> Kinnison: see doc/testing.py
<spiv> Er,
<spiv> testing.txt
<Kinnison> heh, ta
<mpt> ohhhh, chocolate donut
<OdyX> Bye guys. Thanks
<Kinnison> mpt: *jealous*
* Kinnison sups his jasmine tea
<Kinnison> hmm, do we not have pg 8.1 on breezy?
<elmo> breezy-backports
<Kinnison> aha ta
* Kinnison knew it'd be somewhere
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  Removes heading duplication on every Launchpad page. Adds hierarchy navigation to project pages. Fixes bug 3595 ('Search Packages' shouldn't be a separate page), bug 31726 ('Edit Bug Contact' should be under 'Bugs', not 'Overview'), and fixes the titles of the various /people/\+*.list pages. Removes many unnecessary sentences. Makes the page for adding a source release to a mirror use the proper template. Makes the fallb
<mpt> VICTORY
<stub> lifeless: I'm going to roll out r3354 (wot was committed Monday) to production today. I was going to wait until Znarl is online so he can install some certificates into Apache at the same time.
<stub> lifeless: I think this means the supermirror stuff can be updated as well as the bzr syncing stuff, but I'm not familiar with those setups.
<jamesh> mpt: is that the branch you were having zcml errors with?
<mpt> jamesh, yes
<mpt> that was one of the problems
<mpt> another problem was "..." matching <BLANKLINE> on localhost but not on PQM
<mpt> stub, what are the certificates for?
<stub> mpt: https://librarian.launchpad.net and any remaining shippit-for-dapper certs.
<mpt> ok
* mpt was hoping they'd be for bug 6659 :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6659 in launchpad "Launchpad requests user certificate from Safari, MSIE/Windows, MSIE/Mac" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6659
<mpt> stub, are you updating staging at the moment?
<stub> It might be updating itself
* stub checks
<mpt> it seems to be asleep
<stub> mpt: yes - staging is being rebuilt. Database restore currently underway.
<mpt> ok, ta
<jamesh> mpt: do we have an RT request for that bug?
<jamesh> since they are the ones who can fix it
<jamesh> yes we do
* mpt wonders if Malone recognizes RT as a bugtracker
<mpt> I suppose it wouldn't matter if it did, since that RT isn't publicly accessible
<mdke> mpt_, which is bad
<jamesh> mdke: private stuff gets discussed in RT
<mdke> jamesh, that's a pity
<SteveA> morning
<jamesh> hi SteveA 
<mdke> because say I notice that something is wrong, like a certificate is expired on a site or something, I think about reporting it, but I can't tell if someone already has :/
<jamesh> mdke: well, you can report it ...
<mdke> sure, but the price of privacy is getting potentially hundreds of dups :)
<jamesh> yep
<sabdfl> mpt__ ping
<sabdfl> erk
<sabdfl> no mpt
<mdke> malone: when a bug gets marked as rejected on one source package, the default subscribers to that package (e.g. a team) are not removed from bug email. Is that something that could be arranged?
<mpt__> sabdfl, pong
<jamesh> mdke: what if the bug gets reopened?
<mdke> jamesh, i was thinking more of the situation where it has been reported on the wrong package, and is moved to another one
<mdke> the contact for the wrong package continues to be subscribed
<mpt> mdke, like when ubuntu-doc continues to receive mail about non-ubuntu-doc bugs? :-)
<mdke> mpt, maybe...
<mdke> yes, that's what made me think of it
<mpt> I think that should be solved by making product/package subscriptions implicit
<mpt> and (at least defaulting to) not sending e-mail about "Not a bug" bugs
<mdke> jamesh, for an example, see bug #36528, originally opened on ubuntu-docs and moved to yelp
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36528 in yelp "Changing font for displaying documentation doesn't work" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36528
<jamesh> mdke: ideally, as a member of "ubuntu-doc", you'd be able to remove the subscription
<jamesh> but I'm not sure auto-removing subs helps
<mdke> jamesh, how can I manually remove it?
<jamesh> mdke: that's a bug: you can currently only unsubscribe yourself
<mdke> ah right
<mdke> why wouldn't auto-unsubscribing help?
<jamesh> not a team you are a member of
<jamesh> okay.  It would help in this case, but there are a lot of cases where it isn't the right thing to do
<jamesh> e.g. developer rejects a bug, then reporter posts more information about why they think it is a bug but doesn't reopen it
<jamesh> if you unsubscribe-on-reject, then the developer doesn't see the reply
<mpt> yeah
<mdke> sure
<mdke> it should be something about changing the package that triggers it, if anything
<mdke> or allowing manual unsubscription, if the use case is pretty narrow
<jamesh> allowing users to unsubscribe teams they are members of should be allowed
<mdke> jamesh, is there a bug already? i'll open one if not
<jamesh> sabdfl: btw, we got the pending-reviews script running a lot faster, so have switched it to run every 2 hours
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Moves the facet+context+actions menu to the left side consistently, as requested by Mark. Fixes bug 35160 (Merge result notification could be worded better), bug 712 (Rosetta doesn't mention gettext), and explains translation groups better. Tidies distribution source package page, person package bugs page, and product series source page. (r3361: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<mdke> if I _decline_ a member for admission to a group, and insert a comment in the box, does it get mailed to them?
<mdke> who can I ask about that? ^^
<SteveA> mdke: about what?
<mdke> oh yeah, it was just before you came in
<mdke> if I _decline_ a member for admission to a group, and insert a comment in the box, does it get mailed to them? <-- SteveA 
<SteveA> mdke: i don't know.  i can take a look at the code and tests to see, but better would be to ask salgado when he arrives in a couple of hours
<SteveA> can you wait a couple of hours?
<mdke> SteveA, of course
<mdke> thanks
<sabdfl> jamesh: awesome! what was the speedup?
<jamesh> sabdfl: (a) switching to bzr 0.8, and (b) using a repository for the branches and keeping it around between runs
<jamesh> sabdfl: (a) switching to bzr 0.8, and (b) using a repository for the branches and keeping it around between runs
<sabdfl> nice
<doko> hmm, it's not possible to close the debian part of a bug report in malone?
<mpt> doko, no, that's supposed to happen by itself shortly after it happens in debbugs
<mpt> sabdfl, I just saw on ubuntu-devel@ someone who didn't report a bug because they entered the package into the search form on the front page and it returned 0 results
<mpt> sabdfl, so I propose that we hide the product search from the front page (leaving it on /products, of course) until we have a search function that returns results for distros+packages+products+projects+packages
<mpt> I suspect it's being more confusing than useful in its current state.
<sabdfl> mpt: no thanks
<doko> mpt: but this feature is not yet deployed?
<mpt> doko, as far as I know it is, but it might be running slowly
<mpt> BjornT would be able to tell you
<carlos> hi
<sabdfl> mpt: i saw you took on the spec table sorting bug
<sabdfl> steve implemented a dbschema.sortkey
<jamesh> mpt,doko: I don't think debbugs synching is in production
<sabdfl> so could you use that as the <span style="display: none;"> thing?
<sabdfl> also, kiko and i discussed improving the javascript sorter to look for that span explicitly, turn it into an int, and sort on that
<sabdfl> at the moment its sorting alphabetically
<sabdfl> which gets some weird results on, for example, translation stat sorting
<sabdfl> make sense?
<BjornT> doko: i'm currently working on getting basic debbugs syncing working
<sabdfl> BjornT: are you looking at the code i wrote? it brings in status, comments, etc
<sabdfl> i'm in meetings at the moment, so can't comment furhter on the search thing mpt, other than to say please don't do that
<BjornT> sabdfl: yes. there are some issues with importing comments and so on, so my plan is to extract the code that deals with status/severity updates and move it into an ExternalSystem. then we can think of more extensive debbugs sync later.
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> one thing: the underlying code that talks to a debbugs repository is in perl
<sabdfl> Debbugs.pm
<sabdfl> we need that converted to python
<sabdfl> it's only 130 lines, and a lot of whitespace
<sabdfl> that will make it more reliable - right now its shelling out and sometimes it dies in unpredictable and unmeasurable ways
<sabdfl> also, it's much more efficient, given the debbugs structure, to run through all the *debian* bugs in sequence
<sabdfl> and filter then the data you want
<mpt> sabdfl, if I did take a spec table sorting bug it was an accident -- I don't remember doing so
* mpt hunts
<sabdfl> whereas external system is designed, as i understand it, to start with a list of Malone bugs and then poke into the remote systems for status
<sabdfl> mpt: it was a day or two ago
<sabdfl> it's just <td>New</td> needs to become <td><span style="display: none;" tal:content="context/status/sortkey">New</span></td>
<sabdfl> i might have conflicts if you actually do that, so i don't mind if you punt that bug back to me, it was on my personal todo in any event
<sabdfl> 'k?
<mpt> sure
<jamesh> you probably want both the sortkey and the title though, right?
<mpt> bug 3910
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3910 in launchpad "Sorting +specs table doesn't work" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3910
<mpt> assigned to Mr Mark Shuttleworth
<jamesh> so <td tal:content=".../title">New</td> => <td><span style="display:none" tal:content=".../sortkey></span><span tal:replace=".../title"></span></td>
<mpt> I marked a duplicate of that bug, which is probably what you were thinking of
* mpt wonders why staging is still down
<BjornT> jamesh: i was looking at the bugzilla import code, and saw that you mapped NEW -> Unconfirmed. was there a special reason for doing so? by reading https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/page.cgi?id=fields.html, i would think it should map to Confirmed.
<jamesh> BjornT: when I merged that code, the statuses had different names
<jamesh> BjornT: I think I originally had UNCONFIRMED and NEW mapping to New, and ASSIGNED to Accepted
<jamesh> New got renamed to Unconfirmed and Accepted got changed to Confirmed
<jamesh> then In progress got added later on
<jamesh> (that's how I remember it, at least)
<mpt> that seems about right
<BjornT> jamesh: ah, i guessed that was the reason. i'll change it then, since i used that as a reference for the bugzilla bug watch syncing.
<jamesh> I was setting unknown statuses to New too
<jamesh> (not that there were any for the ubuntu import)
<sladen> how do I delete/update/change a remote bug that is assigned to Ubuntu Core Dev ?  https://launchpad.net/products/hotplug/+bug/36599/+editstatus
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36599 in hotplug "Install Hangs on "Hotplug"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<jamesh> we probably want UNCONFIRMED => UNCONFIRMED, NEW => CONFIRMED, ASSIGNED => INPROGRESS
<BjornT> yeah, that sounds sane.
<mpt> ASSIGNED is less believable than INPROGRESS, but there isn't anything closer
<sladen> because it's a remote bug, it's "automatically pulled from a remote bug tracker" and all the fields now appears as being uneditable
<ajmitch> sladen: annoyingly it's on upstream hotplug rather than on ubuntu hotplug, so probably just the product registrant can change it?
<jamesh> sladen: you should attach a remote bug to it
<stub> Kinnison: ping
<mpt> sabdfl_afk, ^^^ see? :-)
<mpt> sladen, on https://launchpad.net/products/hotplug/+bug/36599 click "Also affects: Distribution...", and file it under the appropriate Ubuntu package
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36599 in hotplug "Install Hangs on "Hotplug"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<sladen> jamesh: I'd like to delete it or reject it...  It's EVALID and filed by a user, but I can't...
<mpt> oh, it already is
<sladen> INVALID
<jamesh> sladen: the plan was to set tasks such as that one to UNKNOWN
<jamesh> (waiting til their status gets synchronised from the remote bugtracker0
<mpt> so how did that get reported on the hotplug product in the first place?
<ajmitch> people search for hotplug on the front page
<mpt> yeah, yeah, I know, but
<sladen> mpt: because the user booted the CD and filed it against the last message he saw  "Starting hotplug..."
<mpt> It was reported only five days ago, and "X doesn't use Malone"  was implemented well before then
<mpt> to stop people from reporting bugs on upstream products that don't use Malone
<mpt> BjornT, any ideas? https://launchpad.net/products/hotplug/+bug/36599/+activity
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36599 in hotplug "Install Hangs on "Hotplug"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<sladen> and since it doesn't have a link to any upstream I can't go there and mark it as rejected and have it synced back
<jamesh> maybe the Ubuntu task was created first?
<mpt> doesn't look like that from the activity log, though it's rather cryptic
<mpt> but why would it matter if it was?
<jamesh> because you can open an upstream task against a non malone-using product on an existing bug
<mpt> oh.
<mpt> Is that bug reported?
<mpt> It was mentioned in bug 35646, but tangentially...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35646 in malone "Can see existing bugs for a project but can't add bugs" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35646
<jamesh> that isn't it though: the upstream task is from the 25th and the distro task is from the 30th
<mpt> ah, bug 34343
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34343 in malone "Shouldn't allow task reassignment to an upstream that doesn't use Malone" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34343
<jamesh> that'd be it.  It started life as a bug against products/breezy-backports
<sabdfl_afk> mpt: i don't think that the search page on the front is the problem, in that case
<jamesh> mpt: I guess in part this occured because you can't  assign a product bug task to a distro package bug task through the web UI
<mpt> jamesh, if by "assign" you mean "change", that's part of it
<jamesh> that is what I mean.
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 minutes for a code update. Estimated downtime is 10 minutes. Wikis will be in read only mode during this time.
* mpt sneaks in a last bug comment before Launchpad hits the floor
<ddaa> Cool, there's a real 503 page!
<ddaa> Feels like it's lacking portlets though ;)
<jordi> ddaa: hmm, it's been there for a while?
<ddaa> Last time, I just had a proxy error
<mpt> It's been there since a couple of page layouts ago, hence the double ribbon on the top
* stub taps his foot impatiently waiting for the damn index to rebuild
<kbrooks> stub:
<kbrooks> what index
<stub> Just one of the text indexes that needs updating with the new code. I'd expected it would be faster on the new hardware.
<kbrooks> ah
<Kinnison> stub: pong
<stub> Kinnison: Ahh.. just about to restart all the soyuz stuff. Feel like doing the honours?
<stub> Kinnison: I had to kill -9 the buildd sequencer :-/
* stub wonders how to test the authserver to see if it reconnected
<ddaa> hum, hum https://launchpad.net/people/+peoplelist?batch_start=0&batch_end=50
<spiv> stub: The wikis seem happy.
<kbrooks> up.
<spiv> stub: Also, running 'python -c "import xmlrpclib; s = xmlrpclib.Server('http://localhost:8999/v2'); print s.getUser('kiko')"' on macquarie is a good smoke test.
<stub> ok. everything back up including soyuz
<stub> ddaa: That must be our new privacy policy
<ddaa> What does that mean?
<ddaa> I'm logged in.
<ddaa> If anything, this page should either display something for logged in users, or just not be linked from.
<ddaa> linked to...
<stub> ddaa: I'm attempting humour
<SteveA> meeting in 42 mins
* stub files a bug
<mpt> oh, meetings are at midnight now
<mpt> must be daylight saving
<SteveA> we put the U in UTC
<Kinnison> SteveA: the 'Ewww' in UTC
<carlos> jordi: hi, around?
<SteveA> workrave time!
<mpt> BjornT, perhaps you could reply to Lionel Dricot's message "The support part of Launchpad?"
<mpt> I know only a few of the answers
<BjornT> mpt: sure, i'll do that today
<mpt> ta
<SteveA> and now it's...
<SteveA> MEETING TIME
<SteveA> welcome to the first post-sprint-in-london launchpad development meeting
<SteveA> who is here today?
<mpt> me
<BjornT> i'm here
<bradb> me
<matsubara> me
<spiv> I am (but a bit sleepy...)
<carlos> me
<mpt> ... Henceforth known as the FPSILLDM
<spiv> mpt: and that's why you're our UI guy ;)
<jordi> carlos: hi
<jordi> hello
<jamesh> me
<SteveA> matsubara: any sign of salgado or kiko?
<matsubara> SteveA: salgado is still on vacation. I'll call kiko
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> stub: ?
<stub> yo
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<SteveA>  * Karma calculation (inc. Bug #36023)
<matsubara> SteveA: no need to call. he just arrived.
<SteveA>  * upgrading libgpgme in production / pqm
<SteveA>  * errors in rosetta exports
<SteveA>  * possibilities of spamming users from staging
<SteveA>  * policy for urgent fixes (steve)
<SteveA>  * how to set up a repository
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting... how about same time next week?
<kiko-zzz> I am
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 6 April, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<ddaa> Here
<SteveA>  * activity reports
<kiko> sorry, somewhat sick today
<kiko> up to date
<mpt> up to date
<BjornT> i'm up to date
<spiv> Up to date, aside from a gap for the sprint.
<SteveA> my first day back , so i'm up to date, but only in a *technical* way
<jordi> not up to date, have a batch nearly ready to send to get back in shape
<bradb> up to date, except for gap in sprint
<stub> up to date
<matsubara> up to date
<carlos> not up to date, I forgot to use gtimelog as usual before the sprint... I'm using it again since today (sorry about this...)
<ddaa> uptodate except for 
<ddaa> sprint
<jamesh> not up to date.  Will send a summary for this week so far
<matsubara> btw, except for the sprint too
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA> there are none that i know of
<kiko> not that I know of
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<kiko> the oopses that remain are the tough ones
<SteveA> we should think how best to manage the oops and timeout milestones
<SteveA> kiko: let's talk about this on the phone a bit later
<kiko> there's a bug in bug searching that BjornT, bradb and matsubara worked on last week, and there's the new account/password oopses, and then there are a number of obscure ones (in infrastructure?)
<kiko> sure.
<kiko> MeetingAction: SteveA and kiko to talk about oopses
<SteveA> ta
<SteveA> also, we should start using milestones to target fixes to specific planned rollouts
<SteveA> i'd like to propose two milestones each month
<kiko> I wonder if that's too much 
<kiko> but then again, right now, we are still catching up 
<kiko> which is why we're doing weeklies -- rosetta and malone keep pushing us
<SteveA> we can start with one each month, for the first rollout of the month
<SteveA> and increase frequency as we go
<kiko> I'd love to only do one rollout per month
<SteveA> milestones and rollouts don't need to be exactly linked
<jamesh> kiko: milestone != rollout.  (or does it?)
<kiko> but that would require at least one more month of work before we are "stable"
<SteveA> let's start with a milestone for next week's rollout
<kiko> well, no, but they are related
<SteveA> and experiment on that one
<jordi> kiko: does this mean it'd be harder to get fixes for rosetta annoyances from now on, ie wait up to one month?
<SteveA> 2006-04w1, for example
<jordi> depending on the issues, could be frustrating for users
<SteveA> or even 0604w1
<kiko> jordi, that doesn't mean it's harder, but monthly rollouts are, well, monthly
<kiko> note as above that milestones and rollouts don't need to be connected, but it's a bit odd to treat them as totally unrelated
<carlos> kiko: I don't think we are ready to go with a monthly update
<kiko> carlos, what did I just say?
<jordi> well, harder as in with weeklies, many times we don't bothers considering cherrypicks. With monthlies, *shrug*
<jamesh> I don't think we do enough testing on staging right now to stick to monthly rollouts
<carlos> SteveA: I like 0604w1
<kiko> jamesh, it's not so much testing, but rather, the fact that there are critical things that are not even implemented yet
<mpt> jamesh, would more frequent rollouts mean more testing?
<kiko> if we did monthlies we could really focus on testing staging
<jamesh> mpt: no; less time to get the fix out
<kiko> but this is science fiction for the next month or two at least
<kiko> shall we move on?
<SteveA> we still have no *reason* to test staging, other than it needs testing
<SteveA> so that part needs consideration
<mpt> yes, it's nobody's job
<mpt> and we all have better things to do
<mpt> I wanted to test staging for one thing today, but it was down whenever I tried
<SteveA> kiko: i'd like to add a meeting action to add a 0604w1 milestone, for bugs to be targetted at, as an experiment in using milestones to target bugs for rollouts
<SteveA> kiko: what do you think about it?
<kiko> not w2?
<SteveA> we can start in w2
<kiko> one week is a bit tight for planning and actually doing anything.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> MeetingAction: steve to add milestone for 0604w2
<SteveA> for the launchpad project's products
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<SteveA> hmm
<kiko> stub crashed
<SteveA> no stub.  he dropped off
<kiko> as usual
<SteveA>  * Karma calculation (inc. Bug #36023)
<SteveA> there was some good discussion on the launchpad-users list
<SteveA> i haven't caught up on it all yet
<SteveA> is there a particular outcome?
<kiko> not yet
<SteveA> ok.  so the discussion continues
<kiko> this morning there was some discussion on karma-related topics (but not specifically calculation)
<SteveA>  * upgrading libgpgme in production / pqm
<SteveA> jamesh noted that the version of libgpgme we're using in production can segfault
<stub> Sorry - network died
<jamesh> I don't think the webapp does anything that would trigger the fault
<SteveA> jamesh: cronscripts?
<jamesh> the test suite failure is in tests for some utility script code
<SteveA> jamesh: if we upgrade the pqm machine, we should upgrade the production ones too.
<SteveA> otherwise it isn't as good a test running tests on the pqm machine
<kiko> SteveA, lifeless said he placed an RT request for this -- do you know about this?
<jamesh> sure.
<SteveA> kiko: i do not know about this.
<kiko> let me see
<SteveA> meanwhile...
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<stub> Production was updated a few minutes ago with r3354.
<stub> Staging is running happily with its two updates per day (only the early morning UTC one does a database sync).
<stub> There won't be a rollout next week unless people notify me of features or bugs that need fixes in production.
<SteveA> stub: would that conflict with trying out a milestone called 0604w2 for targetting bugs for a rollout?
<mpt> heh
<kiko> SteveA, hmmm, but I don't see it related to launchpad. maybe he didn't.
<SteveA> i guess not, as if the milestone doesn't have many bugs...
<carlos> stub: I'm working on some changes that I hope will be ready to land next week...
<SteveA> then we shift them onto 0604w?
<carlos> will tell you if it's ready and merged
<kiko> SteveA, stub: note that the +milestone page is broken.
<SteveA> then it is good we are using milestones, so that there is internal pressure to fix and improve it
<stub> SteveA: The milestone can target whatever it wants, but if the fixes don't land with a suitable 'settling down' period before the rollout, the rollout needs to be delayed or the fix skipped.
<SteveA> we'll need a rollout/milestoning process where we include revision numbers in the bugs, i think
<stub> We could do milestone driven rollouts, where we make note of the HEAD revision when the last desired fix lands and then roll that out a few days later...
<SteveA> yep
<SteveA> and then bump tardy fixes to the next milestone
<kiko> that's what I was suggesting
<SteveA> if they're holding stuff up
<SteveA> in which case, a different milestone name would be better
<SteveA> rather than a date-based one
<kiko> date-based is good, though
<stub> I'm not sure what actual benefit there would be, but I'm not fussed personally.
<kiko> gives us a hard target
<SteveA> kiko: did you say that you can't see the RT issue in question in the launchpad queue?
<kiko> SteveA, correct, I can't. I will file one now.
<SteveA> ok
<ddaa> if we go to monthly rollouts, it would be nice to have a policy of cherrypicking fixes, generally, not just _critical_ ones.
<kiko> perhaps lifeless forgot
<kiko> and being week-granular means we can adjust to a good date during the week.
<SteveA> ddaa: we're not discussing monthly rollouts
* ddaa hides
<SteveA> i shall move on, and discuss this more on the phone with kiko
<SteveA>  * errors in rosetta exports
<SteveA> carlos: i saw some discussion of this and a bug filed
<SteveA> anything to report on what happened?
<carlos> hmm
<SteveA> Tim Morley
<carlos> well, that one
<carlos> seems to be a problem with the wrapping and HTML code
<carlos> so it seems to be affecting only documentation
<carlos> anyway, I'm going to fix it asasp
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> do you need any help fixing it?
<SteveA> (other than a code review)
<carlos> don't think so, but thanks
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>  * possibilities of spamming users from staging
<carlos> I will ping you
<carlos> if something blocks me
<kiko> jamesh, can you update the error summary to not place NotFoundError in the Not Found section?
<kiko> it's confusing and actually wrong
<SteveA> i'd like to check: if some configuration goes awry on staging, is it possible that a cron script or the launchpad webapp can mail users? 
<SteveA> if so, i wonder if we can get the admins to block this in a way that will let us know our configuration is wrong
<SteveA> but save embarassment
<stub> SteveA: Yes, if we screw up configuration staging can send email
<SteveA> there are only certain email addresses that staging needs to send mail to
<stub> The only way I could see to stop that is to turn off the MTA on that box, which would suck
<SteveA> i was thinking more configure the MTA
<carlos> SteveA: rosetta scripts will spam users
<kiko> really? It should be an easy configuration to the MTA to deny relaying
<SteveA> to send mail only to certain whitelisted addresses
<kiko> err 
<kiko> deny accepting email for foreign destinations
<SteveA> we really really must not spam people from staging
<kiko> or mawson
<jamesh> carlos: the launchpad.conf for the staging configuration disables sending mail in zopeless mode
<SteveA> MeetingAction: steve to discuss this with elmo
<carlos> jamesh: is that new?
<jamesh> carlos: no
<SteveA> i don't want to depend on our launchpad.conf being right
<mpt> (and maybe make it staging.launchpad.net while you have elmo's attention)
<carlos> jamesh: stub said that it wasn't...
<carlos> stub: ?
<stub> eh?
<SteveA>  * policy for urgent fixes (steve)
<SteveA> Kinnison: around?
<carlos> I had to disable simple_sendmail to test the poimport script on staging
<jamesh> carlos: I think he was saying that if everything is configured properly it shouldn't send mail, but there are no countermeasures in case it does.
<carlos> oh, I see
<jamesh> carlos: were you running with LP_CONFIG=staging?
<stub> carlos: Yes. I forgot that there was an option for this until Bjorn reminded me.
<carlos> jamesh: yes
<SteveA> sometimes there is some urgent fix needed, and producing a good test for that fix would take longer than we would like
<carlos> stub: ok
<SteveA> i'm talking about urgent fixes that need to be put onto some production system as soon as possible for whatever reason
<SteveA> the general answer from reviewers and from stub for such a fix should be: no fix without a test
<Kinnison> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> in *exceptional* circumstances, we can allow a fix to go in without a test, but then the committer must be considered "tainted", and unable to commit anything else at all, until the test is committed
<Kinnison> SteveA: sorry, was elsewhere, what can I do for you?
<SteveA> hello Kinnison.
<SteveA> i noticed the issue of making an urgent fix to soyuz on the mailing list
<Kinnison> Yes, and mdz has agreed I have the time to write fixes too
<SteveA> so i wanted to set a policy here about making urgent fixes, and following with tests later
* Kinnison nods
<SteveA> any questions or observations about this policy?
<jamesh> and you don't get to get out of doing the test by moving to the distro team :)
<Kinnison> the taint thing seems reasonable
<Kinnison> jamesh: I wasn't trying to
<jamesh> Kinnison: just kidding
<SteveA>  * how to set up a repository
<SteveA> the bzr in dapper supports repositories
<SteveA> and it should be a neat thing to use for your launchpad trees
<SteveA> are there instructions anywhere on how to use repositories?
<jamesh> and pqm + pending-reviews support repositories (more importantly)
<SteveA> BjornT: you said you'd used them, iirc
<SteveA> what do we need to do to get people using repositories?
* ddaa is looking for docs
<SteveA> ddaa: would you find out, and mail the launchpad list about it when you have done so?
<spiv> Repositories sound great.  I'd really love for the bzr team to mail the launchpad list with a) instructions on how to convert things, and b) reassurances that it's ready for us :)
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah, although i don't think it's written down anywhere how to do it. i used a combination of irc and mailing lists to find out how to do it.
<kiko> boring
<ddaa> SteveA: I do expect not to find any
<SteveA> ddaa: please find out, possibly by asking mpool or lifeless, then mail us on the launchpad list with the outcome
<SteveA> as spiv noted, the important things are
<SteveA>  - how to start using them
<SteveA>  - an assurance that we should use them 
<stub> jblack might still have enough time to document things - not sure what his schedule is like these last few days.
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA> with a countdown
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> let's hear your...
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<mpt> DONE: Recovered from jetlag, e-mail, landed headings branch, bugfixes
<mpt> TODO: Rosetta design stuff, Malone and projects fixes, bug 2421 etc
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2421 in launchpad "Hackergotchi field should be on Edit Details page" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2421
<stub> DONE: Updated Z3.2 branch, DBA and production bitch for sprinters, text search bug fixes
<stub> TODO: Land Z3.2 branch, text searching improvements
<stub> BLOCKED: SteveA looking at final 3 failing tests in Z3.2 branch and approval
<matsubara> DONE: email catch up, fixing advanced bug search form validation;
<matsubara> TODO: finish fixing the above bug, fix more oops bugs, fix bug counts in portlet;
<matsubara> BLOCKED: No
<bradb> DONE: End of London sprint. Put security teams into review queue. Some code review. Helped some devs test some issues while upgrading to dapper.
<bradb> TODO: Talk to kiko about upcoming priorities (I'd love to focus on building unbelievably good reports.) Nag the sec teams work through review.
<BjornT> DONE: catching up with emails. looked at various bugs. started at adding support for syncing debbugs bug watches
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<BjornT> TODO: finish debbugs bug watch support. email notifications when bug watches are updated.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<spiv> DONE: sprint :).  Also SFTP fixes.
<spiv> TODO: Help shrink review queue, twisted web server for PersonalPackageArchivesStageOne.
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> DONE: sprint, upgrade to dapper, pending-reviews script updates, oops script update, some work on tachandler and project-bugs branches.
<jamesh> TODO: finish off importd error reporting, other importd stuff.
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> DONE: gotten back, rosetta spec cleanup, bugfixes, cleaned up trees, developing rosetta project
<kiko> TODO: more of the same
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> TODO: failing tests in Z3.2 branch, land new launchpad fancy menus, look into canonical urls for librarian files, land crowd control from the magic DVD
<SteveA> DONE: sprinting and vacating
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<jordi> DONE: discuss rosetta article, queue product series imports; email
<jordi> TODO: FAQ updates, imports
<jordi> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> DONE: User support, lots of dapper import reviews, debug #32610, bug #1982, started the implementation of automatic KDE imports into Rosetta
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1982 in rosetta "System Error on tar.bz2 upload" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1982
<carlos> TODO: finish KDE support, handle more imports for dapper, script to migrate translations from breezy to dapper, bug #36843
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36843 in rosetta "Problem with wrapping in file ooo-help; file has errors" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36843
<kiko> SteveA, anything else?
<SteveA> i think.... not!
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS.  thanks everyone
<kiko> :)
<SteveA> i'll do the summary
<carlos> just in time!
<carlos> ;-)
* carlos -> lunch
* mpt -> unconsciousness
<BjornT> stub: is the send-bug-notifications.py cronscript running on production?
<ddaa> Rah sorry, wireless being very flaky
<ddaa> did you guy got the text I typed?
<stub> BjornT: yes, but I bumped it back to twice a day to avoid spam
<stub> (of me - not users)
<ddaa> Here are my three sentences:
<ddaa> DONE: sprint + bzr meeting
<ddaa> TODO: figure out work plan, native bzr imports
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> jordi: would you answer Tom at rosetta-users about OLPC?
<kiko> BjornT, I'm confused. if the script runs twice a day, then.. when do we send email?
<stub> BjornT: It needs that user created - connecting as the launchpad user is naughty
<Kinnison> kiko: was that mail I sent about the publisher helpful?
<SteveA> ddaa: i guess we should talk about your workplan later
<jordi> yes
<kiko> Kinnison, yes, very much -- will give us a good lead into starting improving performance there
<BjornT> stub: was it really spamming you if you ran it with -q? twice a day is not good.
<kiko> does this mean we are only sending bugmail out twice a day or not?
<ddaa> SteveA: that would be nice
<stub> BjornT: Ohh..... sorry. I thought you were talking about staging.
<stub> Didn't that script fail on staging?
<kiko> it did because of a security issue,no?
<stub> Yes - so it will fail on production too
<kiko> not fixable?
<BjornT> stub: i assumed it failed due to using a copy of production's db, which didn't have the correct schema and security settings?
<BjornT> stub: anyway, you did roll it out to production, so let's hope it works ;) can you run it and see how it works?
<stub> BjornT: staging is using a copy of production's db, so if security stuff is incorrect there it is because it is incorrect on production. This is why we have staging - to duplicate the production environment as closely as possible.
<stub> BjornT: Please land a fix with the correct security settings ASAP. Otherwise it will break next time I reset security on the database.
<BjornT> stub: yes, but when the script ran on staging, production didn't have that cronscript, and thus production didn't have the relevant table and security setting.
* ddaa goes to arrange a quick lunch
<stub> BjornT: When running on staging, it has nothing to do with production.
<kiko> BjornT, the staging "rollout" pulls the database and then applies patches upon it, right?
<stub> BjornT: Staging is a duplicate of production, upgraded with the database patches required for that code release.
<kiko> otherwise nothing would work!
<stub> It seems to have run, anyway, which is odd.
<BjornT> i'm confused as well, the launchpad user has the required permissions, so i don't see how the permissions could be wrong.
<kiko> mpt, bradb: ping?
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/30680/+index
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30680 in launchpad "presenting SSL client certificate from unknown CA prevents connect to https://launchpad.net" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<kiko> the text saying "This report is a duplicate of bug #6659" is pretty faint
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6659 in launchpad "Launchpad requests user certificate from Safari, MSIE/Windows, MSIE/Mac" [Major,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6659
<mpt> stub, for people who don't Shift+reload, Launchpad alert messages are going to look a bit odd for the next 22 hours until their cached copy of launchpad.css expires.
<kiko> aha.
<mpt> This time the problem is relatively minor, but a later time it might not be.
<kiko> nice!
<mpt> stub, is there an easy way to sunset the cache headers for launchpad.css when a rollout is approaching?
<kiko> hoho
<kiko> mpt, I have an interesting bug for you
<mpt> launchpad.js too, I suppose
<stub> mpt: Nope. Better option is to stick a version number in the URL.
<kiko> what?!
<kiko> are you serious? you can't expire the pages?
<stub> Even if we set all the cache headers, we can't control what happens with all the proxies out there.
<stub> So the only solution for everyone is to change the URL if it is important.
<mpt> stub, it's HTTPS, I don't think proxies dare mess with that
<stub> I guess. Still - we have no way of adjusting the cache control heads on the live system, or a config option that would take effect on a server restart.
<mpt> poot.
<kiko> oh, that's the real reason
<stub> The stuff served via the resource directive is all Z3 code, so we might be able to add the necessary functionality in there.
<stub> There is a bug open saying we want to set cache headers on the front page
<mpt> Currently the front page contains nothing dynamically interesting, but eventually it will
<stub> Cool - I'll close that bug then ;)
<stub> BjornT: How often should send-bug-notifications run?
<kiko> every 5 minutes
* kiko believes that was the agreement at least
<BjornT> stub: yeah, every 5 minutes. i'll make it connect as a different db user today.
<stub> So it is smart enough to say 'batch and send all pending notifications if there was a pending notification older than 5 minutes'?
<ajmitch> how often are uploads processed? I don't seem to have got notification for one done ~50 minutes ago
<stub> Or does it just say 'batch and send all pending notifications'?
<BjornT> stub: currently it just says 'batch and send all pending notifications'. i'm going to talk with you later about how to optimize it, currently a lot is done in python code.
<BjornT> stub: although, it only sends them if they are more than 5 minutes old
<kiko> spiv, stub, the buildd slave scanner is currently unable to access the librarian
<stub> There is a badly handled edge condition there - if I do two things to a bug, one at 1:59:59 and another at 2:00:01, there will be two emails
<stub> BjornT: Oh.. that is cool then.
<stub> So five minutes is good ;)
<stub> installed anyway
<BjornT> cool
<kiko> ajmitch, they are processed pretty frequently, but I'm not sure when you get the email -- Kinnison would know
<kiko> mpt, ping
<mpt> kiko, pong
<mpt> I should not still be awake
<kiko> mpt, could you update your last statement in bug 6081?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6081 in launchpad "Launchpad is too difficult to find on the Web" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6081
<kiko> it's slightly offensive and not really true.
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<kiko> BjornT, uhm, kinda urgent, too
<BjornT> kiko: pong
<kiko> BjornT, not so urgent now that I think I understand it, but can you explain why we got mailed when doko duped bug 32610 and bug 34580
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32610 in openoffice.org "all untranslated messages imported from OOo are marked as translated" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32610
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34580 in ia32-libs-gtk "it cannot be installed" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34580
<mpt> kiko, whose job is it to update www.ubuntu.com other than Henrik, who's very busy with other things?
<kiko> henrik has time to update the website when you ask him for it
<kiko> and you never reported any problems (or escalated them) before posting that message, which is in bad form
<BjornT> kiko: because Launchpad Developers are subscribed to bug 34084
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34084 in ia32-libs-gtk "ia32-libs-gtk can't be installed" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34084
<mpt> Where do I report them? Bugzilla is closed, and Malone doesn't have an "Ubuntu Web sites" product
<kiko> mpt, at least email would be a good start, but you can IRC or email him about setting up a component
<Kinnison> stub: ping
<kiko> BjornT, yeah; is that a special case?
<stub> Kinnison: poong
<Kinnison> stub: did you apply a db patch without updating the codebase on drescher?
<stub> I updated the codebase on drescher
<Kinnison> stub: but not the 'current' symlink
<Kinnison> stub: arse
* Kinnison sets about fixing
<kiko> mpt, as I am doing so in #canonical now.
* Kinnison should have spotted that, sorry
<stub> I recall doing that too
<Kinnison> lp_archive@drescher:/srv/launchpad.net/codelines$ ls -l
<Kinnison> lrwxrwxrwx   1 lp_archive lp_archive   42 Mar 24 16:52 current -> soyuz-production_20060324+typofix-dsilvers
<stub> Must have missed hitting enter or something stoopid
<Kinnison> never mind
<Kinnison> easy to fix
<kiko> enter is a pretty important key!
<doko> kiko: it's not possible to add another package to an existing bug report. is this by intent?
<kiko> doko, I believe so; what is the situation, that this bug affects multiple packages
<kiko> ?
<BjornT> kiko: ah, i think that previously this only happened for comments, they got sent to the duplicate bug's subscribers as well. now also status changes go to the duplicate bug's subscribers.
<kiko> BjornT, that's great -- but I wonder if it wouldn't be easier just to add the subscribers of the duped bug to the main one. anyway, good work.
<BjornT> kiko: they should be displayed in the subscriber portlet, but they shouldn't really be added, in case of someone duping the wrong bug and then undupes it.
<kiko> BjornT, I see
<BjornT> kiko: this is specified in https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DuplicateBugHandling
<doko> kiko: a fix needs modifications in two packages; normally I would do that with a meta report, that depnds on two other reports assigned to the single packages.
<seb128> hi
<kiko> BjornT, okay, cool -- yeah, it's a feature
<kiko> doko, mmmmm
<seb128> new mail format is really confusing
<seb128> why did you change it?
<kiko> seb128, to inconvenience you, of course! :)
<seb128> seems so :p
<kiko> bradb, BjornT: so we don't allow a bug that has two (ha ha can't say it) things on two different packages?
<seb128> I can't work with those new mails, I'll have to switch to use the web UI now
<kiko> seb128, I wonder what part is bothering you in particular
<seb128> the format
<seb128> there is no clear separations between categories (comment, settings change, url)
<bradb> kiko: can't say it? "a bug that's reported in two places".
<seb128> mails starts about a "*** This bug is a duplicate of bug 20302 ***" which 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 20302 in control-center "Mute key popup is odd" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/20302
<seb128> 1- I don't care about
<seb128> 2- makes harder to figure what the bug is about
<seb128> you have to parse instead of just read from the top
<seb128> having the title to the mail content is confusing too
<seb128> I've already the mail title, it's weird to have to parse what is the new comment and what is a copy of the mail title
<bradb> kiko: we do, of course, allow a bug to be reported on more than one package. what makes you think otherwise?
<seb128> not to mention that gratious changes when people are used to something are confusing
<kiko> bradb, the fact that doko is saying it isn't possible.
<seb128> couldn't that sort of change be discussed first with some rationnal?
<kiko> seb128, there is a rationale, even though we perhaps didn't discuss it as openly as we could have -- it was in a specification though
<bradb> kiko: from my reading of what he's saying, he's trying to apply a different workflow he knows from some other system to Malone.
<Kinnison> stub,kiko: we'll get the mails from the buildd sequencer until Znarl finishes updating the firewall for the buildds to the new librarian IP
<bradb> doko: have you tried adding another package to the same bug report?
<kiko> bradb, no, he's saying he can't have two tasks on different packages for the same bug.
<seb128> I may have some working habits right
<ajmitch> bradb: is it possible for bugs to be submitted by mail without GPG-signing now?
<seb128> what is the point to break people workflow every now and then without discussing it if there is some win to do so?
<doko> bradb: yes, by replacing the source package in the URL
<bradb> ajmitch: not yet
<ajmitch> ok
<stub> Kinnison: Ahh... fallout from the SSL request.
<bradb> doko: you have to use the "Also affects" links on the bug page to add another affected package
<kiko> seb128, at any rate, we'll tweak the format over this week; the change is actually an improvement in many fronts -- for instance, duplicate bugs now email all the correct parties, and mail notifications are batched in 5-minute windows so you should get less bugspam.
<stub> Kinnison: Unless you can be arsed setting the http_proxy environment variable on them to use the internal proxy.
<Kinnison> stub: they probably don't have access to that either
<Kinnison> stub:  the buildds are seriously locked down
<seb128> kiko: cool, but I still think there should be some public discussion before forcing a new formatting over users like that
<bradb> doko: does that make sense?
<doko> bradb: ahh, ok. although the shortcut was nice
<seb128> kiko: we have enough work without fighting with the tools because you guys change it for random reasons like that
<kiko> seb128, yeah.
<bradb> mpt: oh, hm: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/6367
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6367 in grub-installer "IDE enumeration differs between docked and undocked on ThinkPad T42" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<kiko> how interesting
<bradb> how mangled!
<kiko> file a bug!
* bradb will!
<bradb> bug 37337, for mpt
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37337 in malone ""Also Needs Fixing Here" area mangled" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37337
<bradb> doko: btw, the "Also Needs Fixing Here" button should work, so if you clicked it and got an error, that's a bug
<doko> bradb: hmm, I'm blind, where is this button?
<bradb> doko: for example: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/6367
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6367 in grub-installer "IDE enumeration differs between docked and undocked on ThinkPad T42" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<bradb> doko: it's the button under the sawed-off red div at the top
<bradb> "Also Needs Fixing Here"
<bradb> It is hard to see though
<bradb> hm, that div seems to be a p, which may be the problem
<doko> bradb: but not on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/21204
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 21204 in openoffice.org "ooo2 doesnt work with gnome 2.12's clipboard management" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<bradb> doko: right, because you're viewing the bug in a context where it's already reported
<kiko> bradb, funny how the context is just ignored :)
<doko> bradb: do I have to understand that?
<bradb> doko: no. just use the "Also affects" links if you want to report the bug in another package. :)
<doko> waiting for "launchpad in a nutshell" and "launchpad for dummies" ;)
<bradb> the bug page I prototyped has a "Report this bug in another Ubuntu package" link but, for now, you have to submit to "Also affects" -> "Distribution"
<bradb> doko: i'd rather you not have to read documentation to do what should be simple things in a bug tracker
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> Just a question
<ploum> Must be all "team" useful ?
<ploum> I just tought about creating a team for my LUG in launchpad
<ploum> but it's not really useful for Ubuntu
<ploum> What are the recommandations about this ?
<seb128> ploum: hi, just approved you for desktop-bugs btw :)
<ploum> seb128: thanks :-)
<seb128> thank *you* for the triage work ;)
<ploum> I was not sure if I could join  bugsquad or desktop-bugs
<ploum> you are welcome
<bradb> ploum: Launchpad is not Ubuntu-specific. It probably makes sense to create a team in Launchpad only if you intend for that team to be fix bugs, get bugmail, do translations, write specs, etc. using Launchpad.
<ploum> bradb: that makes sense, thanks :-)
<seb128> bradb: is there any pointer with the rationnal of why you changed the bug mails that way?
<bradb> seb128: We're on the same page in the book of wonder, but there's a spec, if you're really curious.
* siretart likes the new format 
<seb128> bradb: who decided about it?
<bradb> seb128: the spec author, i think. :)
<bradb> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailMessages
<seb128> "#
<seb128> Created: 2006-02-18 by MarkShuttleworth
<seb128> "
<seb128> hum :)
<siretart> bradb: are there any plans to do something about the requirement for a signature on every bug submission/change?
<bradb> siretart: I hope so. kiko, how likely is it that we'll remove the restriction to gpg-sign bugmail for anything other than operations that either toggle the bug privacy flag, or try to operate on private bugs?
<siretart> that would be great. 
<siretart> if this would mean that even bugsubmission could be done anonymous, then we could fix reportbug to report ubuntu bugs in malone
<bradb> Getting reportbug and bug-buddy to work would seriously rock, though anonymous bug reporting (or figuring out how else these tools will report bugs to Malone) will require more thought.
<siretart> I see
<siretart> can launchpad handle svn branches as well? I'd like to have a package svn repo imported/accesible via bzr as well
<SteveA> siretart: ddaa works on the systems that import code from svn, and makes it available as bzr branches. 
<SteveA> please send a message to launchpad-users about what you want, and cc ddaa on it
<siretart> SteveA: ok. will do
<SteveA> thanks!
<BjornT> kiko, SteveA: anyone available for a small review?
<SteveA> hi BjornT 
<SteveA> i can do it
<BjornT> SteveA: thanks. https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filetQKN6g.html
<BjornT> SteveA: it's fixing an assertion that send-bug-notifications.py triggered
<kiko> I am
<SteveA>              if notification.is_comment:
<SteveA>                  if has_comment:
<SteveA>                      yield construct_email_notification(notifications_to_send)
<SteveA>                      notifications_to_send = [] 
<SteveA>                  has_comment = True
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> that may be a little simpler
<SteveA> what say you?
<SteveA> you could even put the has_comment = True in an else
<SteveA> to make it clear that this is set only once
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah, that's clearer, i'll change it.
<SteveA> r=me
<BjornT> thanks
<SteveA> BjornT: i'm not sure about the name has_comment now though
<SteveA> it is not used for a universally true "this notification has a comment" but rather it means "have we seen a comment yet?"
<SteveA> perhaps a name that reflects that would make the code clearer
<BjornT> SteveA: actually, it is used as "this notification has a comment." maybe i should rewrite it to make it clearer, and add back the has_comment = False statement.
<SteveA> ah, okay
<SteveA> in that case, i'd do
<SteveA>   if notification.is_comment: has_comment = True
<SteveA>   if has_comment:
<SteveA>    whatever
<SteveA> that keeps it simpler
<BjornT> it's not that simple though. if we have [change, comment, change] , only one notification should be sent.
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> i guess i'd need to see the wider context than that diff
<SteveA> anyway, i'm sure you'll make it as simple as it can get :-)
* carlos -> out
<carlos> will be back in less than one hour
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stevea]  fix a bug which caused send-bug-notifications.py to trigger an assertion. (r3362: Bjorn Tillenius)
* bradb & # lunch
<kiko> thanks BjornT 
<LeeJunFan> Anyone here in charge of ubuntu mirrors know that the mirrors lack the Packages files, the .gz and .bz2 are there, but not plaintext.
<kiko> I think that was a voluntary change. Right Kinnison, elmo?
<LeeJunFan> kiko: it breaks debmirrors ability to make mirrors. :(
<kiko> really?
<LeeJunFan> kiko: yeah, debmirror wants the plaintext version.
<Surak> Hello
<sabdfl> hi Surak
<KurtKraut> How is able to close tickets/change status at the 'Support' session in Launchpad ?
<Surak> One question. There are three different "portuguese" languages available in rosetta. pt_PT, pt_BR and just pt. What intrigues me is this 'pt' one. It says that there are 182694 translatable items and 182139 already translated. However, it has only one template added there - kaffeine (which is fully translated).
<mdke> Surak, you should ignore that one
<KurtKraut> Who is able to close tickets/change status at the 'Support' session in Launchpad ?
<Surak> mdke: I do, even because there's nothing that can be done with it. I was just curious about it.
<mdke> Surak, its presence is due to a bug in rosetta
<Surak> Another question. Currently I translate for ubuntu in rosetta, and translate for fedora using manual processes. Being member of the pt_BR Fedora translation team, I proposed that we use rosetta for Fedora also. The team accepted. I already registered a project in launchpad, but I'm a little lost about what to do next to set up fedora's packages for translation.
<Surak> Are these steps correct? Create a project, create then a branch and... ?
<mdke> that's rather complicated.
<Surak> Oh! another question. I read Jane's email today. Kamion reports that espresso is in rosetta already. It doesn't appear in pt_BR, though.
<mdke> you should email the mailing list about the fedora thing
<mdke> yeah, I don't see espresso either, another email to the list
<Surak> mdke: I currently have r/w access to the fedora cvs. What I would like to know is how are those thing integrated. Can launchpad access the fedora's cvs automatically and sync the translations or is it up to me to manually download the PO files and upload them to fedora cvs?
<mdke> Surak, the process will be more complicated: it's likely a new distribution will have to be created, etc
<Surak> mdke: ok. This can be done by me or is someone from launchpad required to perform this? Remember, this is intended to be used for pt_BR only.
<mdke> yeah. you'll need a launchpad developer to answer your question, I don't know. best to email the list
<Surak> hum. "Translate your favorite distro using launchpad HOWTO" returned zero results in google ;-)
<mdke> heh
<matsubara> Surak: you can ask carlos or jordi about that.
<carlos> Surak: mdke: pt_BR is for Brazilian Portuguese
<carlos> pt is for Portuguese from Portugal
<carlos> pt_PT should disappear 
<carlos> at least that's what the Portuguese people asked
<KurtKraut> this is a mistake. It makes looks like there is a official or better Portuguese, and the other ones are 'copies' 
<KurtKraut> Each portuguese 'version', even pt_PT, pt_BR and others are evolving alone. They should be treated as separeted languages
<Surak> mdke: thanks. Is there a specific mailing list for that? I could not find any launchpad-related at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/lists
<Surak> carlos: how are the locales handled? I assume pt_PT is for portugal, isn't it?
<carlos> Surak: yes
<carlos> Surak: but pt also works
<carlos> for all pt_* locales
<carlos> KurtKraut: well, we do what translation teams ask, we can only suggest
<carlos> and most portuguese from portugal translations (outside Ubuntu) are using the 'pt' locale
<Surak> carlos: the argument from KurtKraut is valid. this assumes that a non-translated string from pt_BR can be brought from pt by inheritance, or fallback. Is something like that?
<carlos> Surak: yes
<KurtKraut> it will crack up locales.
<KurtKraut> Many computer related terms are pretty understandable between diferent 'versions' of portuguese.
<carlos> KurtKraut: I'm aware of all those issues, we have people from Brazil in our team
<carlos> but as you should understand, we cannot move the whole locale just for Ubuntu
<carlos> that's something that should be done by upstream
<carlos> we can fix it if the amount of files is low
<KurtKraut> how this discussion started in Ubuntu could be brought to uptstream in order to fix it ?
<KurtKraut> because, as the times goes by, it will became a mess :P
<carlos> but if it's high... as is the case with 'pt'... we cannot fix it easily without doing the translation merge from upstream really hard.
<carlos> KurtKraut: talk with GNOME and KDE translation teams
<carlos> they have the higher number of pt.po files
<KurtKraut> carlos, ok
<Surak> KurtKraut: the case is that portuguese is THEIR language. They are very fond of it. That's why computer terms brazilians doesn't even bother to translate (think mouse for instance) have all their own portuguese terms in pt_PT.
<KurtKraut> Surak, portuguese is OUR, not theirs. Despite our grammar is fully based on their language, these languages are evolving alone, mainly when dealing with techy terms such as 'mouse'.
<carlos> WTF... my ISP banned l10n-status.gnome.org page.... they say it has forbidden contents... the parental control...
<LarstiQ> carlos: eek
<KurtKraut> carlos, wow... crazy thing :P
<Surak> mdke: what is the correct mailing list to discuss the the project I propose?
<Surak> carlos: were you here when I was talking with mdke?
<Surak> g/were/was (i never know)
<carlos> Surak: 'were'
<carlos> Surak: yes, just saw your request about importing Fedora
<carlos> and expresso
<carlos> expresso is part of the Debian installer
<carlos> so you should translate the Debian installer to get expresso transalted too
<carlos> about Fedora...
<carlos> Surak: our policy says that we should not import it
<carlos> unless the whole Fedora translation team accepts to use it or sync translations
<carlos> I guess we could do something using our translation team infrastructure 
<carlos> allowing only translations from your team or any other team that want to use Rosetta...
<carlos> also, there is another problem to solve, the sync from Fedora's CVS into Rosetta...
<carlos> we have some work done to import GNOME's CVS into Rosetta but it's not finished
<carlos> so we cannot do it automatically atm
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix bug 28698 ("Fix committed" bugs are treated as "resolved" bugs) (r3363: Brad Bollenbach)
<Surak> carlos: where do I see about this policy?
<carlos> Surak: you should read the FAQ page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ
<carlos> the policy is at https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RosettaNewImportPolicy
<Surak> carlos: thanks. I will read them carefully and come back to talk about it. 
<kiko> good work bradb
<SteveA> Surak: the main thing is that there needs to be some kind of a communication with the people who write and maintain the software.
<carlos> Surak: sure, if I'm not around, jordi can help you too
<SteveA> this can be that they decide to use rosetta as their main place for doing translation, or it can be that someone agrees to take translation data from rosetta, and incorporate it into their ongoing work on the software
<SteveA> on a regular basis
<Surak> SteveA: actually I am one of those responsible for the pt_BR translation. The team has already agreed that rosetta is the place we aim to put every pt_BR translations.
<kiko> Surak, SteveA is talking about the people who write /the software/
<kiko> they need to actively work with Rosetta to feed in and pull out updates
<SteveA> Surak: do you have rights to check into the fedora CVS?
<Surak> kiko: in what level? we can be talking about the redhat people or upstream. ie gnome.
<Surak> SteavA: yes
<Surak> ops: SteveA.
<SteveA> then that is fine, i think.  if you make a commitment to regularly pull work done in rosetta into the CVS, that will make sure that people's translations will be used somewhere.
<SteveA> what do you think carlos and kiko?
<carlos> SteveA: I need to check somethings first
<kiko> that's the way to go, I believe
<SteveA> Surak: we'll have a think about how to do this, and get back to you
<Surak> SteveA: ok. While this happens, I will keep up in touch with the rest of fedora pt_BR people, and read the links carlos just sent me. Thanks all for your attention.
<matsubara> does anybody know what happened to staging?
* SteveA looks
<SteveA> the main thread isn't dispatching to application threads
<SteveA> Znarl or elmo: I want to get a package installed on staging so that i can diagnose why staging has hung
<SteveA> matsubara: do you need staging to be working right away, or can i try to diagnose the problem while it is hung?
<matsubara> SteveA: nothing urgent. go ahead with the diagnosis. thanks
* SteveA just spoke with elmo
<matsubara> SteveA: fwiw, it's been like that for awhile.
* bradb heads off, later all
<SteveA> thanks elmo
<SteveA> matsubara: i'm wondering whether to leave staging hung for the next couple of hours, until lifeless is around
<SteveA> i can't get his instructions on getting a python backtrace to work properly
<matsubara> SteveA: no problem for me. I'm already working in other things. 
<matsubara> carlos: is there a bug open for OOPS-87A300 ?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/87A300
<carlos> matsubara: yes, kiko filed one some months ago
<carlos> let me look for it...
<carlos> mpt_: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bugs
<carlos> we have overflow there even with the two columns layout
<carlos> matsubara: I don't find the bug report... so perhaps it was never filed...
* carlos -> dinner
<carlos> see you later
<matsubara> carlos: bug 2898
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2898 in rosetta "Adding the same potemplate twice causes system error" [Minor,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2898
<matsubara> hmm
<carlos> matsubara: yeah, that one
<matsubara> actually it's not that one.
<carlos> hmm, well, it sounds like it
<carlos> but no, it's not that one...
<carlos> perhaps that's why I was confused about having it already...
<carlos> see you later
<matsubara> no problem, I'll file a new one
<matsubara> see ya
<matsubara> have a nice dinner
<carlos> matsubara: ok, thank you!
<SteveA> lifeless: i've left staging's web app server in a hung state, for you to try to debug.  you have mail about it.
* SteveA goes to bed
<lifeless> moin moin
<ajmitch> hi
<tseng> hi.
<tseng> i dont have that bugmail yet
<lifeless> ajmitch: whatsup ?
<ajmitch> just running into malone problems again
<ajmitch> apart from that, not a lot :)
<kbrooks> how do i get ALL (every single) bug ever filed in a project?
<lifeless> probably via the advanced search
<kbrooks> i click on "all bugs ever reported" - no workie
<lifeless> hmm, I'm in the middle of something right now, perhaps you could file a bug? or perhaps mpt__ or spiv are around and can comment..
<ajmitch> that bug is known, you have to use advanced search for now
<kbrooks> i uncheck everything in advanced search and it doesnt work
<ajmitch> you need to select all the statuses, I think
#launchpad 2006-04-05
<linuxclub> Hello!
<linuxclub> Thank you for registering at The Launchpad. To complete your
<linuxclub> registration, please click on the link below and follow the
<linuxclub> instructions to create your account:
<linuxclub>   https://launchpad.net/token/XJqb4Sv5vF3HJBk6sKR1
<linuxclub> The Launchpad is a web portal for open source developers that
<linuxclub> includes easy web based translation and bug management. We'll
<linuxclub> be adding new features to The Launchpad based on your
<linuxclub> suggestions, so feel free to contact us on #launchpad on
<linuxclub> irc.freenode.net with ideas. Malone and Rosetta are just
<linuxclub> the tip of the iceberg ;-)
<linuxclub> Thank you!
<linuxclub> The Launchpad SWAT Team
<linuxclub> launchpad@ubuntu.com
<linuxclub> pdelbene@gmail.com password obelix
<lifeless> E?!?!?!
* LarstiQ blinks
<mpt__> someone pressed Ctrl+V in the wrong window?
<lifeless> spiv: up for reviewing shiptit ?
<spiv> lifeless: salgado's branch?
<lifeless> 6K of diff
<lifeless> 6K lines that is
<spiv> Yeah, I see.
<spiv> Sure.
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> also you ahve two from ddaa that should be straight forward
<spiv> lifeless: I'm stuck on meta-issues with the doc-bazaar one, I sent mail to lp reviews + steve about it some time ago.
<spiv> I'll resend it to Steve.
<lifeless> spiv: steve approved the format ddaa wrote in 
<lifeless> spiv: he said (paraquoting) 'write it in the most efficient format for you'
<spiv> lifeless: Ok, that answers part of my query.
<spiv> lifeless: And for the other one, pending-reviews is throwing up its hands.  I guess I can try merging it myself.
<lifeless> conflicts ?
<lifeless> oh, I see.
<lifeless> mail launchpad-reviews & david saying you cant do much, and add a note on the wiki page with todays date
<spiv> Yeah, pending-reviews doesn't seem to understand that branch format or something.
<spiv> Ok.
<lifeless> back in an hour or so, got shopping to do
<jamesh> spiv: the reason pending-reviews isn't showing a diff for david/launchpad/baz2bzr is that the branch has gone
<mpt> ok, that's weird
<mpt> Can anyone besides stub inspect the code that's running on production?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> what do you want checked ?
<lifeless> spiv: commit your sftp stuff already :)
<spiv> lifeless: Sent.
<spiv> lifeless: Heh, your little progress snippet on PQM leaks information about commits from other projects.
<spiv> In theory, I shouldn't see "success: merge http://code.aaronbentley.com/bzr/bzrrepo/win32fixes/ http://bazaar-ng.org/bzr/bzr.dev" on pqm.launchpad.net :)
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> I should correct that
<spiv> lifeless: Thinking of which, have you fixed the HTML escaping bug yet, or should I file a bug somewhere to remind you?
<spiv> lifeless: Or should I just hack the test suite to emit <blink>Fix it Robert</blink> every five lines? ;)
<lifeless> bug # ?
<spiv> lifeless: I haven't filed one yet, hence me asking if you wanted me to :)   I'll take that as a "yes" :)
<spiv> lifeless: bug 37432
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37432 in pqm "Request output snippet doesn't escape HTML" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37432
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=lifeless]  Fixes various SFTP bugs (some of them really bugs in the XML-RPC calls in the authserver): #36879, #36877 and #36888. Also removes some duplicated code in the authserver tests. (r3364: Andrew Bennetts)
<spiv> Woo.
<carlos> morning
<mdke> is there any chance of getting a link to all bugs with status "fix committed" in the little box on the left hand side? It would be helpful
<jordi> reading backlog...
<jordi> I'm also totally against making "pt" -> "pt_PT", for the record
<jordi> at least if ther'es no big consensus for GNU, GNOME and KDE
<jordi> carlos: ah, now I see this
<carlos> jordi: we are not going to do it
<carlos> unless upstream decides to do that movement
<carlos> that's why I asked to talk with upstream first
<jordi> nod
<jordi> well
<jordi> There should not be big problems (once we figure the import process), if we use closed, and teams agree to take care of the merging.
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<SteveA> morning carlos 
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix invalid module name ------------------------------------------------------------ merged: stuart.bishop@canonical.com-20060331073950-947cf9f9c14aa1d0 parent: pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com-20060328072505-08cac64a4f30e922 committer: Stuart Bishop <stuart.bishop@canonical.com> branch nick: trivial timestamp: Fri 2006-03-31 14:39:50 +0700 message: Fix invalid module name (r3365: Stuart Bishop)
<carlos> SteveA: morning
<mpt_> dilys, pardon you!
<SteveA> stub: any thoughts on how the new psycopg is shaping up?
<stub> SteveA: New psycopg2 is apparently more stable than psycopg1. But that is only anecdotal - I haven't even installed it yet personally.
<stub> Its been due out of rc candidate status any day now for several months...
<SteveA> in dapper at all?
<SteveA> stub: do we run four app threads on staging?
<stub> SteveA: Yes. Defaults. I'm not sure how to tweak it under Z3 actually.
<SteveA> i'm supposed to know...
<SteveA> and about email
<SteveA> are we running deferred delivery?
<stub> Yes - queuedDelivery
<stub> (configs/staging/mail-configure-normal.zcml)
<mpt> uh oh
<mpt> BjornT, "Subject: [Bug 36287]  Re: [Bug 36287]  NOTICE and INFO logging levels should be merged"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36287 in launchpad "NOTICE and INFO logging levels should be merged" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36287
<mpt> the "Re:" is in the wrong place
<jamesh> mpt: it is just "[Bug $bug-id]  $comment-subject"
<BjornT> mpt: i wouldn't say that it's on the wrong place, but we should add [Bug $bug-id]  only if it isn't already in the subject line
<mpt> yeah, like mailman etc do
* BjornT files a bug about it
<mpt> BjornT, did you see the comments from seb128 etc about the formatting?
<lucas> hi
<lucas> launchpad's xhtml doesnt validate (it's not valid xml). seems some <img> tags are not closed properly
<lucas> see http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2Fdistros%2Fubuntu%2F%2Bsource%2Fapt-listbugs%2F0.0.49 for an example
<jamesh> BjornT: or strip it entirely when storing the subject line
<BjornT> mpt: yeah. let's see what other people think of the new format, and see if we can find a way to improve it.
<LetterRip> Hi I'm attempting to find where the translation is for Blender in Dapper https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/i386/blender/2.41-1ubuntu4
<mpt> BjornT, I think 90% of the solution might be just putting the URL back at the top of the message
<LetterRip> The indiviual who handles imports told me it had been added a few days ago
<mpt> without it, it takes me a while to recognize that I'm reading stuff from a bug report (or spec)
<LetterRip> according to Carlos on March 27th - 
<LetterRip> Just got a new dapper build with the .pot file generated.
<LetterRip> It should be imported anytime in the next hour or so
<BjornT> jamesh: i prefer doing what mailman does, it's simpler
<mpt> lucas, thanks, please report a bug - https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+filebug
<lucas> done
<jamesh> LetterRip: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/blender/+translations ?
<LetterRip> okay thanks jamesh
<jamesh> my mobile provider's proposed solution to me not being able to use my SIM over in London is to use a different carrier
<BjornT> mpt: i think the problem is that some people prefer to have the URL at the top, some at the bottom. personally i want it at the bottom, since it's information that i only seldomly want to read. it will be impossible to find a format that suits all people.
<jamesh> BjornT: I often click on the URL first thing when reading bug mail to see the context
<mpt> Because it's (a) one line and (b) usually appears in a different color, I think it's easy to ignore if you don't want it, but still useful orientation to say "this is from Launchpad:"
<mpt> that's just a theory though
<BjornT> jamesh: and i get the context, if i need, from the thread in my mail client.
<jamesh> BjornT: I guess I am more accustomed to using bug trackers through the web (perhaps from years of bugzilla use)
<SteveA> stub: crapload of warnings building BTrees in 3.2.  is this expected?
<SteveA> jblack: ping
<stub> SteveA: Nope
<SteveA> i have a broken tree
<stub> SteveA: Or at least - I don't notice. Make build works and hides the output.
<SteveA> i did a bzr pull --overwrite sftp://chinstrap/your/z3/launchpad/branch
<SteveA>  bzr pull --overwrite sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/stub/launchpad/zope32
* SteveA tries again after a revert
<SteveA>  "make clean" doesn't work
<SteveA> i guess is isn't used often
<SteveA> ah, it still refers to pygettextpo
<SteveA> oh...
<SteveA> although my launchpad tree is fine...
<SteveA> the revert or the pull nuked everything in "sourcecode"
<SteveA> and left it in "sourcecode.moved"
<stub> :-P
<carlos> lifeless: I sent a merge request to pqm but pqm.launchpad.net says 0 scritps
<carlos> my mail server logs shows that the email was delivered 
<carlos> is there any problem?
<carlos> ok
<carlos> it was rejected...
* carlos hides...
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=lifeless]  Implemented a workaround for the broken python's bz2 implementation. Fixes bug #1982 and includes a test (r3366: Carlos Perello Marin)
<sladen> I think there's another bug here:  Compare the activity log:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/37365/+activity
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37365 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Bluetooth dongle doesn`t suspend on Inspiron 8600" [Normal,Rejected]  
<sladen> with what is actually displayed here:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/37365  and the top
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37365 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Bluetooth dongle doesn`t suspend on Inspiron 8600" [Normal,Rejected]  
<sladen> the bug against acpi-support was marked as 'rejected' in the activity log, but on the status page it is the bug against linux-source-2.6.15 what has been marked 
<Jrwa> Hi all
* carlos -> lunch
<kiko> ping world
<matsubara> kiko: morning. I have 2 patches for oops bugs, would you like to take a look?
<kiko> yes please!
<matsubara> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileNOJRVX.html
<matsubara> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileHsHwhb.html
<matsubara> bug 37394 and bug 34202 respectively
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37394 in rosetta "POtemplatename needs unique name validator" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37394
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34202 in launchpad "Approving a proposed team member twice will cause an OOPS" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34202
<kiko> mpt, ping?
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Make PostgreSQL session handle concurrent updates (r3367: Stuart Bishop)
<kiko> matsubara, r=k on the 1st
<BjornT> hi kiko 
<kiko> hey BjornT 
<matsubara> kiko: thanks.
<kiko> +            self.errormessage = '%s membership has already been processed.' % (
<kiko> +                self.context.person.displayname)
<kiko> bad message matsubara 
<kiko> BjornT, on phone 5m
<kiko> matsubara, in 40-extra-teammembership-checks.txt why don't you just POST twice?
<matsubara> kiko: because the second post wouldn't trigger the bug.
<kiko> matsubara, why not?
<lucas> hi
<lucas> how often are builds "recorded" in launchpad ?
<lucas> as soon as they are processed ?
<kiko> lucas, yes, actually, /as/ they are processed.
<kiko> BjornT, so, couple of bugs cropped up from the flurry of work over the last 3 weeks
<kiko> BjornT, do you have some bugfixing time?
<kiko> matsubara, wake up
<kiko> mpt, ping
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, i should have some time to fix a few bugs. any particulary bugs in mind?
<kiko> BjornT, well, tell me first, how is the debbugs stuff shaping up?
<BjornT> kiko: some other things came up, but i hope to have something ready at the end of monday.
<kiko> what other things?
<matsubara> sorry kiko. I was setting up another branch and dividing the two patches in two different branches. I'll try to post twice and see if it works.
<BjornT> kiko: mainly from the send-bug-notifications script, it triggered an assert. also made it connect as a specific user to reduce the warnings spamming.
<kiko> BjornT, right, I saw that.
<kiko> matsubara, you could also have shelved and submitted in order, but whatever
<toghether> hello to all I want to shipt free cds of ubuntu but I do not succeed to create a new one account in launchpad 
<matsubara> kiko: I'll send the reviewed one now, while fixing the other.
<kiko> cool
<kiko> jamesh, ping?
<toghether>  hello to all I want to shipt free cds of ubuntu but I do not succeed to create a new one account in launchpad  because the serveur in this moment arrives this mail is not in a position to satisfying the demand for reasons of maintenance or overload of the system.  Please, new evidence later.  but is from that I try someone help me 
<kiko> I don't understand, toghether. did you follow the link in the email?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix for bug 37310: /people/+peoplelist is blank. Display the person's name when they have no displayname set. Also changes the people-list template to use the standard navigation links. (r3368: kiko)
<kiko> yes
<toghether> no, didn't follow the link in the email
<toghether> i'm Italian excuse if I do not speak very well
<kiko> no problem. did you receive the email at all?
<toghether> yes, I have received this mail: "The serveur in this moment is not in a position to satisfying the demand for reasons of maintenance or overload of the system.  Please, new evidence later. "
<kiko> toghether, can you forward that email to kiko@async.com.br? however, I don't think that email is being sent to you from launchpad.
<toghether> ok one moment
<matsubara> kiko: it seems to work with 2 POSTs, I assumed things wrongly. About the error message what do you think of something like this: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file2oxdeP.html
<kiko> matsubara, good work
<kiko> matsubara, that's not what was bad about the error message
<kiko> the error message was bad because it said 
<kiko> "Christian membership has already been processed"
<kiko> Christian membership isn't what you mean
<kiko> you meant
<kiko> "The membership request for Christian has already been processed"
<kiko> you could also say
<kiko> "Christian's membership..."
<kiko> but I think the first form is better
<toghether> kiko I have sended the email to you 
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> matsubara, other than that, r=kiko
<matsubara> thanks
<kiko> carlos, ping?
<carlos> kiko: pong
<kiko> carlos, translationimportqueue.py:130: undefined name 'guess_potemplate'
<kiko> carlos, can you add a test for this and fix the bug asap?
<carlos> is that on production??
<carlos> ok
<kiko> it's in RF tip
<kiko> thanks carlos 
<doko> carlos: rookery:~doko/ooo2-breezy-tr-updated.tgz
<doko> $ fgrep 'msgstr ""' $(find source -name '*.po') | wc -l
<doko> 501
<doko> $ fgrep 'msgstr ""' $(find source-new -name '*.po') | wc -l
<doko> 273917
<carlos> doko: cool, thanks
<doko> carlos: but please don't import the ooo-help po's, they are not in breezy anyway
<carlos> doko: well, I will not import .pot files
<carlos> only .po files
<carlos> so that's ok
<carlos> don't worry
<doko> carlos: even not these ooo-help .po files
<doko> we did not offer them for translation
<carlos> doko: yeah, I know
<jblack> Stevea: pong
<kiko> BjornT, I've set a few bugs to severity major, see if you can get them in in the short term
<kiko> thanks!
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/37394 (POtemplatename needs unique name validator) r=kiko (r3369: Diogo Matsubara)
<matsubara> :)
<matsubara> and now a 100 mb inventory.weave file push *sigh*
<kiko> 100mb is cheap!
<SteveA> hi jamesh 
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> hi jblack 
<kiko> bradb, ping?
<carlos> matsubara: you know you can copy another tree on chinstrap so the rsync pushes only the changes, right?
<kiko> carlos, I think the problem is that pushing the weave takes time
<matsubara> carlos: yes.
<kiko> matsubara, you don't push 100mb, though -- usually less
<kiko> it's not that the whole file has changed; only parts
<tuchuz> what i have to do if i dont get email to me ?
<matsubara> -rw-r--r--  1 matsubara users 102M 2006-03-31 10:59 .bzr/inventory.weave
<kiko> matsubara, this is rsync.
<bradb> kiko: pong
<kiko> bradb!
<kiko> how's your plate looking today?
<carlos> matsubara: rsync copies only the changes instead of the 100MB
<carlos> tuchuz: which kind of email
<carlos> oh, he left..
<kiko> mail from his girlfriend?
<matsubara> carlos: i see. Well, I hope it will take a lot less time that I previously imagined.
<bradb> kiko: working on some ideas for making bug contact subscriptions not suck, based on ubuntu-devel feedback
<bradb> do you read u-d?
<kiko> bradb, mdz and I have been talking about bug contact subscriptions; we should all be in the loop on this 
<bradb> indeed. i missed mdz yesterday, unfortunately.
<kiko> it may even surprise you to know what we are driving towards
<kiko> but anyway
<kiko> keep me in the loop
<kiko> on the triaging subject, which is related, though, and will ease pain in a similar area, I'd like you to really fix 35075 today. how does that sound?
<bradb> sure, i'd love to fix that one
<kiko> do it!
<bradb> kiko: btw, if you have some time, maybe you could find some other bugs to high-priortize and assign to me?
<kiko> add a knob to the advanced form and then some code to bugtaskset.search?
<kiko> yeah, I'll do that today
<bradb> thanks
<bradb> kiko: yeah, something like that
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Drop polloption.title uniqueness (Bug 30346) and improve Person.displayname validation (r3370: Stuart Bishop)
<kiko> stub, did you see my comment on Person.displayname in bug 37310?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37310 in launchpad "/people/+peoplelist is blank" [Normal,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37310
<kiko> bug 35075
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35075 in malone "Bug Triagers would benifit from a way to list bugs filed without a package" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35075
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix and test for Bug #36390: "Previous" link is disabled even when there are previous results. Cope with the fact that batch_start can be less than the batch size (r3371: kiko)
<bo1> anybody here?
<kiko> no
<kiko> :)
<bo1> ok then
<kiko> what's up?
<bo1> i wanted to submit a bug, but I haven't got a launchpad acct yet
<kiko> all right. need a hand creating one?
<bo1> i tried to install mysql-server, which claims to depend on mailx, which claims to depend on an mta, so it installs postfix
<kiko> I see
<kiko> well, you can report that in #ubuntu
<kiko> but ideally you create a launchpad account
<bo1> thanks
<kiko> and file the bug against mysql-server or mailx
<kiko> do you need help creating an account?
<bo1> i think my home email  client grabbed it via pop, so i can't see it via the web email interface
* lamont tries to understand what in the above that bo1 thinks constitutes a bug.
<mdke> if I _decline_ a member for admission to a group, and insert a comment in the box, does it get mailed to them?
<mdke> anyone know?
<bo1> i don't think installing mysql-server should install postfix
<bo1> is the mailx dependency really a requires, or should it be a recommends?
<lamont> the maintainer of mysql-server feels that the server package _needs_ to be able to send mail, it would appear.
<carlos> bo1: well, you can install any mail server
<carlos> bo1: ubuntu uses postfix by default
<carlos> bo1: just install first the one you prefer and that's it
<bo1> my guess is that the packager just got a little lazy
<carlos> oh, so you don't want to install a MTA at all
<bo1> if mailx will do local mail, it doesn't really depend on an mta
<lamont> Package: mysql-server-5.0
<lamont> Recommends: mailx
<lamont> that's not a dependency.....
<lamont> mysql-dfsg-5.0 (5.0.18-7) unstable; urgency=low
<lamont>   * Made mailx in debian-start.inc.sh optional and changed the dependency on it
<lamont>     on it to a mere recommendation. Closes: #316297
<bo1> if i do a synaptic install, does it grab recommends automatically
<kiko> mdke, not that I know of -- I think that isn't actually being used at all! 
<lamont> bo1: but, like kiko says, really a discussion for #ubuntu
<kiko> yay
<mdke> kiko, even if I approve the membership? Why is the comment box there?
<bo1> ok so long and thanks for all the fish?
<kiko> mdke, it's a bug, I need to dig it out and get salgado to fix it next week
<mdke> kiko, if it's filed already, lemme know. If not, I can file it
<lamont> mdke: maybe it's there for future use by launchpad??? :-)
<mdke> could be, I like that box
<mdke> I'd suggest the comment should be emailed to the person, whether approved or not
<kiko> that's what the bug says
<kiko> (somewhere)
<mdke> cool
<kiko> mdke, if you can find it for me I'll make sure it gets fixed
<mdke> alright, it's a deal
<mdke> bug #28679?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28679 in launchpad "Need email notifications when a person is approved/denied as a member of a team" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28679
<kiko> yes!
* bradb gives up on merging, recreates his branch
<kiko> thanks mdke 
<kiko> bradb, ping?
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/30419 -- what is this about?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30419 in malone "Malone should allow handling backport fix requests" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<bradb> kiko: use case #1 is about being able to say which version of a package is needed to fix a bug
<kiko> bradb, why can't the person use a comment to communicate that?
<bradb> er, #2 i meant
<bradb> kiko: maybe they can. I just recorded Mez's comments in a bug report, so that they wouldn't be lost.
<bradb> the other issue is getting information about where the fix is available
<bradb> maybe tied into PPAs
<kiko> I see
<BjornT> kiko: i think one important issue with that bug is that it's a request to include a package in breezy-backports, not in breezy-updates
<sabdfl> SteveA, kiko: how about an early start?
<kiko> sabdfl, fine by me
<kiko> calling in
<sabdfl> kiko: sec, wait for stevea to ack
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> i'll call in shortly
<SteveA> sabdfl, kiko: +1
<sabdfl> ok, calling in now
<Selectis> ois
<_mvo_> hi, what would be the reason that I can't edit https://launchpad.net/products/gnome-app-install/+bug/3185? (change status etc)?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3185 in gnome-app-install "Cannot navigate using keyboard" [Unknown,Unknown]  
<highvoltage> hi there #launchpad!
<highvoltage> how do i change a team member in a group in launchpad, so that they have admin rights on the group? i think i've done this before, but somehow i can't figure it out again :/
<kiko> hey there
<highvoltage> hey
<kiko> highvoltage, just visit +members, and [edit]  the user
<highvoltage> kiko: ok. i'll try that...
<highvoltage> kiko: i click on "Edit", but it doesn't give me a place to change the user into an administrator :/
<kiko> highvoltage, can you show me the URL?
<highvoltage> sure: https://launchpad.net/people/edubuntu-testers/+member/ogra
<kiko> Administrator:  	   Yes    No
<kiko> are you johathan?
<kiko> jonathan, sorry.
<highvoltage> geez, hey. i can't believe that i missed that, long week :)
<highvoltage> kiko: yes, Jonathan :)
<kiko> aha! :)
<highvoltage> aha!? did i do something wrong *again*!?
<highvoltage> :)
<jblack> bradb: Help!
<highvoltage> kiko: thanks for helping!
<bradb> jblack: ?
<jblack> Somebody keeps subscribing me to epiphany bugs.
<jblack> The mail is driving me crazy
<bradb> jblack: are you getting newbug mails on epiphany?
<jblack>  what are "newbug mails" ? 
<bradb> jblack: a mail when the bug is opened.
<jblack> I don't know.
<bradb> but, n/m, because i doubt you are, unless you're subscribed to ubuntu-bugs, of course.
<bradb> jblack: which URLs?
<bradb> i mean, can you give me some example bugs to look at?
<jblack> I just unsubscribe the whole lot, but one was 26380. 
<jblack> There were about 12 of 'em though
<kiko> jblack, what do you mean?
<jblack> I mean that this morning I got something like 8 emails for 26380 (epiphany or epiphany browser). Went to the list of bugs I'm subscribed to, and I was subscribed to 12 epiphany bugs.
<jblack> I don't even use epiphany. How I got subscribed, I don't know. But I'm unsubscribed now.
<jblack> also sometimes evolution
<jblack> Perhaps I should drop this for now, until more show up
<bradb> It seems like a script may have subscribed you, but I can't yet confirm.
<kiko> a script?
<bradb> jblack: Can you give me one or two more examples?
<jblack> I probably can in the future. I can't right now
<bradb> kiko: i.e. a migration script or something. It's not showing up in the activity log.
<jblack> They could have been there for awhile. I've been getting odd epiphany and evolution mails for awhile. I snapped today when I got 8 or 9 of 'em.
<kiko> I wonder if jblack is a contact for one of these packages/contexts
<jblack> If I am, I'll get subscribed to the next one and we can chase it down.
<jblack> I've got a clean slate at the moment though, so anything that comes in should be easy to track
<bradb> kiko: I check those already, but couldn't find him set as one on any of them.
<bradb> s/check/checked/
<jblack> I'll let you know if more show up in the future
<bradb> ok
<phanatic> hi people
<kiko> oy
<phanatic> i have a question regarding my @ubuntu.com mail address. i was sent here to ask :)
<ddaa> kiko: real men use Emacs
<ddaa> vim is such a Perl programmer's editor
<radix> so how exactly am I supposed to push a new branch to a new product? I've managed to get sftp access working
<ddaa> radix: bug 36889
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36889 in launchpad "sftp server does not allow pushing to new product" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36889
<radix> sweet
<ddaa> actually, if you are really stubborn, you can get it to work
<ddaa> but it involves more crack than you would like to use
<ddaa> (I managed it for bzrk)
<radix> heh
<radix> uh
* radix notices a directory named "sftp:"
<radix> interesting
<lamont> hrm... how come I can't search distros/ubuntu for guile-1.6, but searching for guile finds it...
<kiko> lamont, can you explain your problem again, or perhaps file a bug report -- I'll get stub to look at it, he has a few searching bugs to fix
<carlos> kiko: I'm having problems with the test for the bug you pointed today
<lamont> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+search?text=guile-1.6
<lamont> vs
<lamont> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+search?text=guile
<carlos> kiko: do you have sometime to talk with me?
<lamont> note that the 2nd entry in the results of the 2nd search is the first search item...
<radix> well, it's doing something now
<kiko> carlos, I do, sure!
<lamont> kiko: and I can't remember if I already filed a bug or not.
<lamont> (nearly certain it has something to do with the dot.
<carlos> I have object.guessed_pofile, that it's a property
<kiko> matsubara, ping?
<kiko> carlos, okay so far.
<lamont> dot and + are fatal to searching for source pacakges.
<kiko> they shouldn't be though
<lamont> kiko: hence the bug. :-)
<carlos> kiko: and seems like the value is being cached because the pdb.set_trace() is not being executed (or at least not the one I expect)
<kiko> matsubara, can you see if you can find a bug which reports this inconsistency in searching through packages?
<carlos> kiko: do we have anything that caches properties without explicit code?
<radix> ah, so that's the problem: it spends 20 minutes uploading and then says "0 revisions pushed" ;)
<kiko> carlos, mmmm. nope. well, I say cachedproperty is explicit.
<carlos> no, it's not a cachedproperty....
<lamont> kiko: note that the browser is probably passing that as %2E, not '.'
<lamont> so it could just be failing to interpret %XX in search values...
<radix> at least I got it to show up in the UI
<kiko> carlos, how are you triggering this? running manually?
<kiko> lamont, it's more likely to be an fti issue, actually.
<carlos> no, from a doctest file
<kiko> carlos, do doctest runs even trigger pdb?
<kiko> I have never been able to get one to work reliably for me
<carlos> kiko: well, I add it to the called code inside database code
<matsubara> kiko: pong
* matsubara reading scrollback
* kiko kicks mat
* kiko kicks matsubara 
<kiko> ignorer
<LaserJock> kiko: https://launchpad.net/people/motuscience/+packagebugs looks great, and just in time for the Bug Day!
<kiko> (he's going to say he's concentrating on fixing a malone bug, I can see it coming0
<lamont> kiko: whatever.  fix that. kthxbye. :-)
<kiko> LaserJock, sorry for the delay. cool, thanks!
<LaserJock> kiko: it would be cool to eventually have a total for each column in https://launchpad.net/people/motuscience/+packagebugs
<LaserJock> with that many packages it is hard to see what is going on overall
<kiko> that should be orderable, I think
<LaserJock> kiko: but many thanks for what you've got so far. It certainly helps me get new people interested in bug fixing when I can give them a single url
<kiko> cool
<kiko> sure, enjoy!
<bradb> kiko: Do you have time to review the patch for 35075?
<kiko> for bug 35075?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35075 in malone "Bug Triagers would benifit from a way to list bugs filed without a package" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35075
<kiko> sure
<carlos> kiko: ok, got it, It was executing another code path
<kiko> aha
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileJYIN7Z.html
<kiko> bradb, remind me of the bug # that you reported on the visual corruption of the error messages?
<matsubara> kiko: maybe bug 31048?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31048 in launchpad "Cannot search Ubuntu packages for linux-source-2.6.15" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31048
<kiko> matsubara, hmmm, maybe!
<bradb> kiko: bug 37337
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37337 in malone ""Also Needs Fixing Here" area mangled" [Normal,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37337
<kiko> fix committed?
<bradb> I noticed afterward that it was fixed on HEAD
<matsubara> kiko: couldn't find anything else closer to what Lamont described.
<kiko> matsubara, yeah, thanks
* bradb & # lunch
<matsubara> kiko: in bug 29227 there's some discussion about word separators in searches
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29227 in malone "Searching for "pmu" doesn't find "/dev/pmu"" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29227
<lamont> 31048 sounds about right
<lamont> it's another instance of the class: source package names with . or + in them.
<kiko> ok, I can handle bug 31048, no problem.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31048 in launchpad "Cannot search Ubuntu packages for linux-source-2.6.15" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31048
<kiko> thanks
<lamont> kiko: but note that it's also + ...
<kiko> yeah; I'll add testcases with +, - and . in the package names.
<ddaa> rah, the spammers got me, had to add a captcha on my blog to stop the flood of web sewage :(((
<carlos> grrrr
<carlos> I hate SQLObject....
<carlos>     >>> from canonical.database.sqlbase import flush_database_updates
<carlos>     >>> flush_database_updates()
<carlos>     >>> transaction.commit()
<carlos> kiko: I thought we didn't need the flush_database_updates() anymore if we commit the transaction....
<carlos> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileEPZ4vm.html
<carlos> spiv: around?
<carlos> kiko: without the flush, the pofile.path change on that code is ignored 
<kiko> carlos, I've seen it to be necessary, unfortunately
<kiko> in other ones
<carlos> kiko: well, spiv told me that I should not add it there
<carlos> 'if that's needed it's a bug'
<carlos> so I assumed it was fixed...
<carlos> I saw it in the past too...
<kiko> file a bug on the spivver
<kiko> carlos, that isn't a test for the bug I pointed out, though :)
<carlos> kiko: it is
<carlos> not finished
<carlos> but it is
<carlos> the problem is that the method is private so I cannot call it directly from the doctest
<carlos> kiko: also... that's only a small part of the test, not the whole test :-P
<ddaa> mh... I would like to propose several flavour of branch/+edit to different people
<ddaa> (actually speccing something for jamesh)
<ddaa> the owner should be able to edit name, product, author, title, summary, status
<carlos> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileq7w1ZS.html
<carlos> kiko: it's a valid test ;-)
<ddaa> the owner of the associated product should be able to edit product, title, summary and status
<ddaa> I'm not sure what's the right way to do that...
<carlos> ddaa: we have a +admin and +edit pages for IPOTemplate
<carlos> ddaa: both are the same form but depending on your rights, you see more or less fields to change
<carlos> ddaa: not sure if that's what you want...
<ddaa> It's quite appropriate since both the branch owner and the product owner should be able to do admin-type operations (changing product and status)...
<ddaa> it's _not_ quite
<ddaa> Maybe there should should many small forms like "Change registrant" and "Change product" and "Change description"...
<kiko> carlos, aha!
<carlos> kiko: in fact... I found a way to check that the flush_database_updates call is needed there
<ddaa> does not feel quite right though... :(
<kiko> really?
<kiko> that's interesting
<carlos> ddaa:  I don't think it's a good idea...
<ddaa> I do think that "Change registrant" should be a separate form, since it's rarely used and dangerous.
<carlos> ddaa: perhaps you could disable the widget for the entry you don't want to allow the user to change with a warning of "you don't have enough rights to change this"....
<carlos> ddaa: just one form to change the registrant makes sense, but not three, or four small forms....
<ddaa> agreed
<ddaa> Maybe branch/+edit for the owner, and branch/+product-edit for the product owner.
<ddaa> Then the issue is what links to show...
<kiko> bradb, have you seen the other bugs I prioritized for you?
<ddaa> There's also the problem that ATM, the status is only editable through a separate form from +edit...
<carlos> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileG5uMOd.html <- That's without the flush_database_updates
<carlos> so we have a way to debug that problem
<ddaa> I think the best way to do it is to show "Edit Branch Details" links for both branch owner and product owner, and have them point to different forms (+edit, and +productedit). If the user is owner of the branch _and_ the product, it goes to +edit.
<ddaa> And move the status whiteboard away from +edit, too
<ddaa> carlos: what do you think?
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> ddaa: I think that the policy we have for links is to show all links to all people, even if they don't have permissions, except for the admin ones
<carlos> at least I think that's what Mark asked some time ago
<ddaa> I do not think I can provide a reasonable UI given that restriction.
<carlos> I'm not asking you to follow it, I'm just sharing with you the requirements I was told some time ago... I guess you should check with mpt or someone from the infrastructure team
<ddaa> mpt: is it normal that the branch pages do not have _any_ portlet anymore?
<ddaa> in rocketfuel launchpad
<carlos> ddaa: aren't they on the right?
<SteveA> ddaa: kiko menioned that we seem to have a major CSS regression
<kiko> not major I think
<kiko> but still looking
<kiko> funny nothing tests this though
<kiko> ah, of course, not really testable
<ddaa> Ah right, the html is there, must be a CSS thing.
<ddaa> kiko: likely testable if you feed the page through w3m, or some other text-only, css-aware browser.
<ddaa> launchpad looks funny w/o css :)
<ddaa> throw in a couple of hr with display=none, and it would be actually usable
<bradb> kiko: I see the priorities yeah
<kiko> bradb, okay cool
<bradb> kiko: thanks for doing that. any word on the patch from earlier?
<kiko> I did some looking on it, was wondering if SteveA would pick up on it but if not
<kiko> I'll finish it
<kiko> SteveA?
<carlos> kiko: time for a fast review?
<kiko> bradb, have you started on something else meanwhile?
<kiko> carlos, erhm.. sure
<carlos> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileFatA2S.html
<bradb> no, was eating lunch
<carlos> kiko: I removed many commits from the test that are not needed at all
<kiko> carlos, I see
<bradb> kiko: Maybe I should do bug 36058 until there's a decision made on bug contact subs?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36058 in malone "Bug tasks need more dates" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36058
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Remove IRemoteBugTask marker interface; it deoptimizes BugTask._init() and can mostly be emulated using a property (r3372: Christian Reis)
<kiko> bradb, well, it sounds okay, but there's a trick: this will require refactoring how we modify bug statuses
<bradb> mdz: Maybe you can add your thoughts about bug contact subs in the thread on u-d?
<kiko> bradb, I'd like you to make a proposal for that API first before diving in
<bradb> ok
<kiko> well, a proposal for the API and callsites
<bradb> kiko: fwiw, so far we're 4/4 for implicit subs + the option to explicitly subscribe, from the thread on u-d about bug contact subs.
<carlos> kiko: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3989/ <-- The flush_database_updates bug report, it was there already
<kiko> carlos, and it's not fixed, so.. :-)
<bradb> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-March/016936.html
<carlos> kiko: right :-(
<carlos> I wonder if instead of Gustavo, we should assign it to Andrew...
<kiko> you know
<kiko> carlos, yeah, please do
<kiko> and mark as Major
<kiko> you know what would be cool
<kiko> if we could collapse portlets and have the collapsing be done persistently
<kiko> using a cookie
<kiko> based on the id
<carlos> kiko: done
<kiko> thanks carlos 
<kiko> bradb, I have 1/2 a review, will ship one off soon
<bradb> ok :)
<jbailey> bradb: Heya.  Is it useful for me to aol on the bug contact (option #3), or have I ranted to you about it enough otherwise? =)
<carlos> jordi: around?
<kiko> carlos, r=kiko
<carlos> kiko: thank you
<kiko> 2-liners like that are nice
<kiko> carlos, I guess it was a good catch because it's totally busted otherwise eh?
<carlos> yeah, any sourcepackage or productseries with more than one .pot file on the same directory would break the script due that bug
<kiko> not so common though
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> well, in fact... it's not true... that would happen a lot for new imports
<carlos> where the .pot file is imported and leaved on the import queue as usual
<carlos> and no previous .po file imported
<carlos> so it affects any new sourcepackage imports
<carlos> kiko: is more common than I expected. Good catch
<bradb> jbailey: Option #3 came from our conversation a while back, so you need respond only if you want to archive your support for it.
<carlos> kiko: thank you
<bradb> jbailey: is that what aol stands for? :)
<carlos> kiko: did you get it reviewing the code?
<kiko> carlos, no, running pyflakes over database code, which is why you should make it easy to run (see my email!)
<jordi> carlos: here
<ddaa> carlos: see my email too
<carlos> kiko: :-P
<carlos> jordi: I added the Esperanto team already
<carlos> jordi: could you answer Tom?
<jordi> carlos: ok, I'll answer
<carlos> jordi: thank you
<carlos> ddaa: I use gvim, but thanks
<jordi> carlos: I wonder how many instances of "rosetta@ubuntu.com" there are in the lp code still.
<jordi> carlos: I think they should be all changed to @lp.net
<carlos> jordi: many
<carlos> jordi: I'm moving it to use the email set to the rosetta-admins team
<jordi> that could be a trivial patch for me, if I ever get access to the code ;)
<jordi> nod
<carlos> jordi: ask kiko or SteveA if you want to...
<ddaa> is there a syntax (like "bug NNN") to reference a specification from bug comment?
<radix> ddaa: so
<radix> ddaa: just *how* much crack do I have to smoke, again?
<radix> lifeless mentioned --create-prefix should fix it, but it didn't appear to
<ddaa> --create-prefix is crack anyway
<ddaa> should not be required
<radix> whoah, looks like I can't access the sftp server at all any more
<ddaa> radix: what I did was: create an empty branch locally, connect with lftp, create directories by hand, upload the branch (mirror -R), create the lock dir by hand (looks like mirror does not create empty dirs), push
<radix> I tried creating some directories by hand, but they disappeared when I disconnected
<ddaa> You could probably just upload a full branch, but I wanted to be a nice boy.
<ddaa> radix: yes, this filesystem is utterly virtual
<radix> whoah, wait a second
<radix> maybe I _did_ manage to get it pushed
<radix> I thought it wasn't, since the http URL on my product page is a 404
<radix> (HTTP url to the branch)
<ddaa> yeah, that's confusing everybody
<ddaa> and pushed does not mean published
<radix> ahh
<ddaa> there's a significant delay between the two ATM
<radix> ok.
<radix> hooray!
<radix> it is product hosting pokey!
<ddaa> The right smoke test is trying to get from sftp.
<radix> yep, it's working :D
<mpt> kiko, pong, did you get my message?
<kiko> mpt, which message?
<mpt> carlos, I haven't touched branch portlets recently iirc
<kiko> mpt, WHICH MESSAGE?
<carlos> mpt: ddaa was the one with the portlets problem
* mpt catches up on scrollback
<mpt> kiko, the one with the mockup
<mpt> ddaa?
<ddaa> was looking at http://localhost:8086/people/name12/+branches
<ddaa> saw no portlet
<ddaa> maybe I'm just out of date
<ddaa> out to dinner now
<mpt> could not connect to the server
<mpt> oh, right, localhost
<kiko> mpt, no, I didn't.
<mpt> kiko, resent.
<kiko> ah, wonderful, thanks
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/people/mbp/+branches looks fine for example
<mpt> https://staging.ubuntu.com/people/mbp/+branches ... oh dear
<mpt> that's odd
<kiko> it's a CSS issue, I believe
<kiko> the <div> is there
<mpt> This means I'm going to be working Saturday :-] 
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Fixed a bad var name detected by kiko + test included. (r3373: Carlos Perello Marin)
<kiko> mpt, the picture is a bit low-definition, I can barely read 
<kiko> any chance you can get a bigger one?
<mpt> sure
<kiko> this is great work, thanks!
<kiko> it hides the ubuntu complexity out-of-reach though :)
<kiko> matsubara, what about your second patch?
<_mvo_> can someone tell me why I'm unable to change the status for https://launchpad.net/products/gnome-app-install/+bug/3892?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3892 in gnome-app-install "There should be different applications by arch" [Unknown,Unknown]  
<matsubara> kiko: failure
<matsubara> kiko: just noticed it.
<kiko> hah
<mpt> _mvo_, it looks like that's a bug in Malone's bug watch handling
<kiko> mpt, not entirely :)
<mpt> no, it's an old bug report
<mpt> so it's in, uh, compatibility mode? :-)
<kiko> _mvo_, what you need to do there is to indicate that bug in ubuntu as well
<mpt> _mvo_, find the equivalent bugzilla.gnome.org bug report, and link it up
<mpt> then the status will update automatically from Bugzilla
<mpt> if you want to track it/fix it in Ubuntu separately, do as kiko says
<_mvo_> but gnome-app-install is really only tracked in malone
<kiko> _mvo_, oh, does it officially use malone?
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/gnome-app-install
<kiko> because that's not what its launchpad homepage says :-)
<matsubara> kiko: lots of failures in database/ftests/test_zopeless_reconnect.txt
<kiko> matsubara, just send it again
<_mvo_> kiko: thanks, I'll fix that
<mpt> kiko, 900*800 version sent
<kiko> _mvo_, it will now say that (doesn't use malone) in the bugtask page as well, as soon as I land a template fix here
<mpt> the bugcockfosters page
<kiko> the bug page, sorry
<bradb> kiko: I mailed my API proposal to the list.
<_mvo_> kiko: can I actually change this now (switch it to malone)?
<bradb> he meant to say the bug status page
<kiko> thanks bradb 
<kiko> no, the bug page
<kiko> _mvo_, you can, yes, just Define Launchpad usage
<bradb> oh. when mpt said cockfosters, i thought bug status 
<kiko> I said bugtask by mistake
<kiko> well, sorta, the page is called bugtask-index so :)
<mpt> Anyone know why we have a bunch of templates named foo-index.pt instead of foo.pt?
<kiko> don't know if there is a standard even
<mpt> sourcpackage.pt is the odd one out
<kiko> mpt, any chance you'll get the CSS fix?
<mpt> +e
<mpt> kiko, yes, I'll work on that today
<kiko> okay, cool
<kiko> I was half-starting on it but then fine
<mpt> I suspect it might be quite difficult
<kiko> why>
<mpt> well, reverting the changes I landed on Wednesday would fix it
<mpt> which was removing some <div fill-slot>s that no template was using
<mpt> but that doesn't explain why it's happening
<mpt> and it wouldn't fix another bug, which is highly related, let me find it
<kiko> just tinker with the CSS?
<mpt> bug 31342
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31342 in launchpad "Launchpad main_template is broken when there's no actions portlet" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31342
<mpt> sure, it's a CSS problem, doesn't mean it's easy :-P
<kiko> fix both for ice cream!
<mpt> ok
<mpt> ice cream and sausages
<bradb> kiko: btw, i wonder if bug 886 should be prioritized
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 886 in malone "Merge Severity and Priority into Importance" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/886
<kiko> bradb, mpt says he's going to work on that as soon as he's finished his current task IIRC?
<mpt> yeah, I've already started it
* mpt forgot about the bug report though
<bradb> i updated it
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Assorted template fixes:lude a portlet for the target details on bug pages, fix some selective display issues in bug portlets, fix a logic error in the source package release portlet, reindent the main-template properly (ha ha), avoid wrapping expiry dates in the team membership page (r3374: kiko)
<kiko> whee
<carlos> night dudes
<bradb> SteveA, kiko: I replied to the bugs-without-packages review.
<kiko> all right
<kiko> bradb, updated patch?
<kiko> good work matsubara 
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileRwPNsA.html
<kiko> +                        Show only bugs not assigned to a package
<kiko> bradb, mpt: can you come up with better text for that?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/34202 (Approving a proposed team member twice will cause an OOPS) r=kiko (r3375: Diogo Matsubara)
<kiko> using perhaps "Exclude" 
<kiko> I'd update the doc for the interface as well
<bradb> kiko: "Show only bugs with no package information"? s/information/specified/?
<kiko> bradb, r=kiko other than that
<kiko> sounds good
<bradb> ok, thanks
<kiko> actually
<kiko> Exclude bugs with packages specified
<kiko> might be less obtuse
<bradb> hm
<kiko> Show only X with no Y 
<kiko> reads really poorly
<bradb> ok
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Ironically hctapi wasn't even compiling; also remove a dud broken and unused (?) method in browser/product.py (r3376: kiko)
<SteveA_> mpt: hello
<kiko> hey steveA
<SteveA_> hey
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  fix bug 35075 (Bug Triagers would benifit from a way to list bugs filed without a package) (r3377: Brad Bollenbach)
<kiko> congrats bradb 
<kiko> SteveA_, so what you say? have time for a quick review?
<kiko> mpt, have time for a template/CSS/js review?
<SteveA_> kiko: no reviews.  too tired.  i'm merely setting up my new mac mini
<SteveA_> in the pov offices
<kiko> booo
<kiko> who wants to review some JS/template/css?
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileKGzYlo.html
<kiko> come on
<kiko> somebody!
#launchpad 2006-04-06
<radix> kiko: +1
<kiko> radix, you liked it?
<radix> kiko: yes. to explain (so that you know I'm not just being silly), it replaces a bunch of hard-coded display:nones with some classes that do the same, and then also uses those classes as tags to know how to do sorting (of something)
<radix> also some simple reformatting
<kiko> of specifications in this case, but of anything really
<kiko> I should give my changes back upstream
<kiko> they might find them interesting
<radix> oh, so you were the author :)
<kiko> it was stolen from http://www.kryogenix.org/code/browser/sorttable/
<kiko> but it's MIT-licensed! I'm innocent!
<kiko> yeah, I was the author of that patch, yeah
<radix> :)
<lifeless> moin moin
<lifeless> radix: I think we need to rollout spivs fixes anyway to make it work better
<mpt> hello SteveA 
<mpt> kiko-zzz, if you're going to change the JavaScript to pay attention to class=, why not change it to *sort* by class= when present? That way you don't need to cruft up the tables with invisible <span>s
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Adds an &nbsp; to the right column to ensure that the left column always appears, fixing bug 31342 (Launchpad main_template is broken when there's no actions portlet), as evidenced by the branch pages. (r3378: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<decent-> Hello UBUNTU
<decent-> hey everyone
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<mart> hi, are there docs for launchpad?  I'm trying to find out how to close a bug.
<SteveA> mart: hello
<SteveA> what page are you looking at right now?
<mart> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdegraphics/+bug/19008
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19008 in kdegraphics kdvi "KDvi complains of file corruption on all DVI files." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
* SteveA looks
<mart> SteveA: is there an email address that I can CC to to close it?
* mpt_ cries
<SteveA> let's stick to the web UI for now
<SteveA> do you see that table with the orangey row in it
<mart> yup
<SteveA> it says "Affects: kdegraphics kdvi ..."
<SteveA> click on that
<SteveA> it will open up
<mart> ah....
<SteveA> the thing is, a bug in malone can be a bug in many different contexts
<SteveA> so, a bug in X could manifest in ubuntu, but not in debian, for example
<SteveA> depending on how the packaging and configuration is done
<mart> ok
<SteveA> and the bug can be fixed in ubuntu and not in upstream X
<SteveA> or vice versa
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Cleans up the Projects page, hopefully reducing the problem where people think teams or products are projects. Also, 'chars' are cleaning ladies and should not appear in Launchpad's interface. (r3379: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<SteveA> so, there are often different rows in that table, with different statuses etc.
<mart> I just clicked the URL in the email I got
<SteveA> the launchpad ui designer feels it is important for people to be aware of what context they are closing a bug in
<mart> SteveA: so, in general, there's no email interface for this sort of stuff?
<SteveA> there is indeed an email interface
<SteveA> i'll find you the docs
<mart> great
<SteveA> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc
<mart> thanks.
<SteveA> BjornT is the main maintainer of the email system
<SteveA> so if he's around and you have a question about it, you can ask
* mpt_ wonders why "affects /distros/ubuntu/firefox" works, and what it does
<mpt_> Presumably Ubuntu doesn't have a release called Firefox :-)
<SteveA> heuristics perhaps
<mpt_> I have conflicts in current.sql, here's how I think I'll fix them
<mpt_> 1. Move my DB patch out of schema/
<mpt_> 2. make schema
<mpt_> 3. run my patch on the DB
<mpt_> 4. make newsampledata
<mpt_> Am I on the right track?
<mpt_> SteveA?
<SteveA> erm, db stuff
<SteveA> no idea, unless i looked into it
<mpt_> If that works as a general process then I can put it on the wiki
<mpt_> I shall try it and see
<mpt_> this looks like it's going to fail because of comments.sql
<mpt_> so, move your comments.sql to pending/ as well, then copy comments.sql from rocketfuel into your current branch's schema/ ...
<mpt_> oh, syntax errors in current.sql, of course
<mart> ok, one more question - how do I subscribe to all bugs for a particular package?
<mdke> mart, go to the page, click bugs, then bugmail settings, then check the box
<mpt_> Hey BjornT, what does "affects /distros/ubuntu/firefox" do?
<mart> mdke: I don't see bugmail settings, which page are you looking at?
<mdke> mart, after you click bugs, you see bugmail settings
<mart> mdke: I at https://launchpad.net/products/koffice/+bugs
<mdke> ah, that's not a package
<mdke> no idea how to do that
<mart> gawd.
<mart> well, where's the package page?
<mdke> oh i see. since koffice doesn't use malone as its bugtracker, you can't subscribe to its bugs
<mdke> there are no bugs
<mdke> are you looking for ubuntu bugs maybe?
<mart> mdke: yep
<mdke> ok
<mdke> that's under Ubuntu. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/koffice
<mpt_> Just what I was going to say, mdke :-)
<mdke> it's tricky this upstream/downstream business
<mart> ah... I'd got to the dapper specific pages, which doesn't have that link
<mdke> that sounds like a bug to me
<mdke> mpt_, you can't adjust bug contact settings for individual distro releases?
<mpt_> mdke, I know of only one person on Earth who'd be interested in getting all bugmail for a distro release
<mpt_> or do you mean a distro release source package?
<mdke> yes, the latter
<mart> er, I wouldn't want it if it was only the bugs for one particular release - it's just that that's the page that I was looking for it
<mart> (I didn't know the other page existed)
<mdke> yes. it's confusing. there is the same problem with translations, except the other way round
<mdke> i.e. you can't see translations unless you go to the distro release source page
* mart boggles
<sebest__> i'm trying to registre a new "remote bug tracker" but i can't find where this must be done 
<sebest__> it is said that it can be done from "Malone home page", but i can't find it on malone home page
<mpt_> that's bug 35728
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35728 in malone "Registering a bug tracker is prohibitively difficult" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35728
<sebest__> mpt_: the conclusion is that it's not yet possible?
<mpt_> It can't be impossible, because we've had non-existent bug trackers registered, and that's not something we'd do ourselves :-)
<mpt_> I found it!
<mpt_> so, go to the Malone front page
<mpt_> then click "See all 38..."
<mpt_> then click "Register Bug Tracker"
<mpt_> this is like a treasure hunt
<sebest__> is https://launchpad.net/malone the malone front page?
<mpt_> yes
<sebest__> i don't have the "See all 38..."
<mpt_> look harder :-)
<mpt_> Clue: It's in something that looks like an advertisement
<sebest__> i just have a box with "malone statistics" saying that there is 38 bug tracker
<sebest__> oh i find it
<sebest__> thanx to firefox search 
<mpt_> heh
<sebest__> that's like the movie "the net" with sandra bullock and finding the "pi" symbol
<mpt_> Haven't seen that movie
<mpt_> kiko-zzz probably has, though
<sebest__> there should a be link instead of saying "you can add a new bug tracker from malone homepage"
<ajmitch__> probably why he's asleep - the movie is that bad
<sebest__> "click here to add a new bug trakcer"
<mpt_> sebest__, nah, you should be able to just enter the URL of the bug and Malone sniffs out what kind of bugtracker it is and registers it automatically
<sebest__> that would be the perfect solution , i was just proposing a quick fix using simple technologies (HTML 1.0)
<mpt_> Alas, HTML 1.0 doesn't have forms ;-)
<sebest__> no need for forms, just a simple <a href to the page i was looking for :)
<sebest__> this one: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker
<mpt_> But what use is a bugtracker, Mister Anderson, if you are unable to enter anything in it?
<mpt_> (I've seen *that* movie)
<sebest__> don't think you are, know it!
<sebest__> (me too)
<sebest__> can you link?
<sebest__> eg say that malone bug 123 is upstream bug 345 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 123 in rosetta "There's no direct way to see the project info when translating it" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/123
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 345 in bazaar "PANIC: Unknown error with arch_tree_show_rejects" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/345
<mpt_> sebest__, that's the whole point of registering external bug trackers :-)
<mpt_> so you can say "this is debbugs 345", and the status automatically updates in Malone when it updates in debbugs
<sebest__> and that doesn't work?
<mpt_> yes, it does
<mpt_> BjornT!
<mpt_> Do you have time to answer a question about commands.py?
<mpt_> mail/commands.py, that is
<ddaa> mpt_: thanks, the branch pages look better now
<ddaa> though I'm still a bit puzzled by mark's requirement not to use two columns layout for those pages...
<ddaa> like, okay, can use three columns, but we've got nothing in the third one...
<mpt_> mm
<level-> anybody online that can have a look at a pic?
<level-> i don't know if it's just epiphany or something for the moment, but something looks nasty at malone.
<mpt_> level-, what pic?
<level-> wait a second, i'm having problems with apache.
<level-> a screenshot to be exact.
<level-> mpt_: http://ventosus.ubuntuserver.be/Screenshot.png
<mpt_> level-, that's bug 28750
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28750 in malone "3-column page layout is too narrow for bug activity table (+activity)" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28750
<mpt_> a five-minute fix
<mpt_> I'll do it now
<level-> mpt_: i'm quite new with launchpad hehe.
<level-> and malone.
<level-> actually i like the idea of it. i was glad that the dist-upgrade to dapper 6.06 went all good, nothing lost/misconfigured and took a look at launchpad too.
<mpt_> Just need to go offline to upload the fix (long story), I'll be back in about ten minutes
<level-> heh.
<ploum> hello 
<ploum> What about putting random karma to everyone today ?
<ploum> ;-)
<level-> :)
<ploum> I'm sure it would confuse some users :-D
<ploum> and it would make a great top 5 
<level-> it already confused me.
<level-> since i have like 5 minutes of stay on freenode.
<level-> bbl. eating.
<mpt> back
<mpt> bug should be fixed on launchpad.net in about two weeks
<mpt> ajmitch__, I have a bug page loading showing "Importance" instead of "Severity" and "Priority"
<mpt> It's been a long struggle to get to this point
<jsgotangco> hey guys
<jsgotangco> is there an existing bug about decreasing karam although there is continous activity?
<ajmitch__> jsgotangco: I think that's just part of the normal decay, isn't it?
<jsgotangco> im not sure, i've had activity for the past 3 days on bug comments
<ajmitch__> since afaik karma earned in the past drops off
<jsgotangco> some not recorded
<jsgotangco> yes
<jsgotangco> but only happens with inactivity right?
<ajmitch__> nope
<ajmitch__> I think you have to maintain activity just to keep constant karma
<jsgotangco> but comments do not count?
<ajmitch__> I don't know
<mpt> The karma value of anything you did in Launchpad declines to reach zero a year afterward
<mpt> When I was asked what the karma for adding a comment to a bug report should be, I said "-1"
<mpt> I'm not sure what the eventual decision was
<ajmitch__> mpt: is it constant decay, or does a karma point earned just go to 0 a year later?
<mpt> constant decay
<jsgotangco> ahhh
<jsgotangco> that' explains it i guess
<jsgotangco> so some karma last year on translations are starting to decay...
<ajmitch__> eg I'm still doing work but my karma is hovering around 25K - plenty of old karma is disappearing for me
<jsgotangco> that explains it
<jsgotangco> m karma is pretty dismal
<mpt> In summary: Big bounces mean we're playing with the algorithm. Steady declines mean you're not working hard enough.
* mpt cracks his whip
<jsgotangco> ekk 
<ajmitch__> small bounces means you've got a bursty work pattern :)
<mpt> wow, I can now report a bug and Launchpad doesn't crash
<mpt> I'm making progress
<ajmitch__> that's a good start
<mpt> bug listings still crash
<mpt> but that can wait till tomorrow
<ajmitch__> it worries me that you're surprised that launchpad *didn't* crash
<mpt> Well, I'm messing around with the database schema
<mpt> which breaks a lot of pages
<mpt> Once I can no longer find pages that crash, I'll run the test suite for further misery
<ajmitch__> I'm surprised you're still working on it this late :)
<mpt> It's addictive
<kiko-zzz> hello hello!
<kiko-zzz> mpt_, use grep to further your addiction
<kiko-zzz> jamesh, yo?
<mpt_> kiko, I've been using grep for the past month
<kiko> well, you did miss bug/summary in the milestone index page
<kiko> (which was, yes, untested, so +1 to having discovered it)
<mpt_> kiko, I did that with tests, not with grep *or* Search For Files
<kiko> mpt_, yeah, I know, but I'm pointing out that, just like tests, grep is anoter tool to be used when refactoring
<kiko> another even
<mpt_> true, though there were many other kinds of "summary" in templates/
<kiko> yeah -- bug/summary would have been a better match
<mpt_> I'm using grep for severity though, since there are many fewer false positives
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> there shouldn't be any actually
<kiko> grep -i severity
<kiko> you'll find upper and lowercase 
<mpt_> there are, for Bugzilla watches
<kiko> I see
<kiko> only in externalbugtracker.py
<kiko> ?
<kiko> or in other locations?
<mpt_> and a few other places
<kiko> how surprising
<kiko> I didn't think we displayed that anywhere
<kiko> mpt_, are you up for some javascript/template review?
<kiko> I need to land some code and nobody is around
<kiko> mpt_, are you up for some javascript/template review?
<fabbione> kiko: i am :)
<kiko> YES!
<fabbione> i am not sure you want me to review the 1st of Apr..
<fabbione> but sure..
<kiko> ajmitch__, the movie is TERRIBLE
<kiko> where is my pastebin
<kiko> fabbione, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileKGzYlo.html
<fabbione> oh hmm
<fabbione> i need to dig the passwd
<fabbione> -    if (itm.match(/^[\d\.] +$/)) sortfn = ts_sort_numeric;
<fabbione> +    if (itm.match(/^-?[\d\.] +$/)) sortfn = ts_sort_numeric;
<fabbione> kiko: are you sure about this regexp?
<kiko> well, what I /want/ is to allow -322.30 and 1123.22 to both work.
<fabbione> kiko: otherwise the other changes look good to me
<kiko> the precious code didn't allow negatives
<kiko> previous
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> than i am ok with it
<kiko> thanks!
<fabbione> it's more likely a cleanup of the code
<fabbione> nothing too fancy anyway
<kiko> the important change is the addition of the class-handling code to the .js
<fabbione> yes
<kiko> thanks!
<fabbione> but that also reflect as cleanup in the other bits and pieces
<kiko> yeah, the use of the class is nice because I can centralize the style
<fabbione> <span style="display: none" -> <span class="sortkey"
<fabbione> exactly
<kiko> sabdfl!
<level-> mpt__: are you still there? got another screenshot that shows that bug, but this time in the Bug Description... http://ventosus.ubuntuserver.be/Screenshot-1.png
<level-> i don't think it's the same bug.
<LarstiQ> kiko-zzz: will you send out a launchpad status soonish again?
<mgalvin> is there a way in lauchpad to determine how many bugs where closed during a given timeframe?
<mgalvin> i though it would be nice, since bug guts are flying all over the place, to include those numbers in the next release overview to provide an example of how much effort is *really* going into polishing dapper
<mart> mmmm.... bug guts....
<mpt__> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
#launchpad 2006-04-07
<tseng> wb mpt__ 
<mpt> mgalvin, it's not really possible at the moment
<mpt> we keep a record of bug activity, but looking through it for every bug would be very database-intensive
<mpt> making those stats easier to get to is fairly high on bradb's to-do list
<mgalvin> mpt: ok thanks, do we know when a feature like that might be ready (just wondering)
<mpt> mgalvin, probably a month or two :-/
<mgalvin> ok thnx
<sm> jordi: hi there.. I just made two uploads at https://launchpad.net/products/zwiki/+series/0.x/+pots/zwiki/+upload , the first was the wrong file and can be ignored
<sm> ouch.. 40107 uploads in the queue ?
<mpt> sm, that's probably because of Dapper :-)
<mpt> sm, you'd probably have more luck coming back in about 30 hours, when carlos or jordi are here
<sm> ah, thanks
<hannosch> sm: I told you ;)
<sm> yes, to come here and look for them :)
<hannosch> sm: hhm, yep you are right of course :)
<sm> oh, and "overworked".. I get you
<sm> that is a scary queue
<sm> I guess what I should do now is lock the po files until these updates have been uploaded, to avoid lossage
<sm> darn, I can't find it in the UI any more.. any ideas ?
<hannosch> sm: do you mean lock in darcs or in rosetta?
<sm> lock them on rosetta
<hannosch> sm: you could go to https://launchpad.net/products/zwiki/+changetranslators and change the team to the plone team (which has no members right now) and permission to closed
<sm> hannosch: that's it! I looked in series and pots but not in product
<hannosch> sm: the UI isn't perfect yet ;)
<hannosch> me gets reminded of the docs he promised jordi to write...
<sm> those'll need to be some agile docs, I think
<sm> to keep up
<hannosch> sm: the UI has somewhat stabilized. at least for the common tasks
* sm hopes for more changes
<lifeless> http://www2.sqlonrails.org/ <- hahahaha
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fixes bug 28750 (3-column page layout is too narrow for bug activity table). (r3380: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<OdyX> Hey. Wondering about KDE in Rosetta. What is the status presently? Should we go on translations (re-translate to reach actual KDE level...)? Or wait for an "automatic update"?
<oohlaf> What happened to https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+milestone/bzr-0.8 ? it thows an Oops
<zorglub> hi, is the rosetta import working ?
<zorglub> it looks like there are dozens of thousands of pending files
<stgraber> You want the ETTV passwords, next ETTVs list, ... come on #Pr3dS.Gaming
<stgraber> sorry
<lifeless> moin moin
#launchpad 2006-04-08
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<kiko-zzz> hello mpt
<kiko-zzz> I'm the zzz man
<jordi> zzz
<jordi> dude
<jordi> I'm going to be zzz tomorrow
<kiko-zzz> I'm sending pqm patches
<mpt> kiko-zzz, this bug importance work is sending me dangerously close to learning about SQL*Join
<kiko-zzz> really? I wonder why
<mpt> because now that I've fixed the DB classes to default to sorting by importance rather than by severity then priority, the list of bugs reported by X is returning bugs reported by other people too
<mpt> it's probably just a silly mistake of mine somewhere
<mpt> meanwhile, "Failed to load application: No module named conch.ssh"
<spiv> mpt: you need a sourcecode/twisted directory
<mpt> ah, thanks
<mpt> how recent is that?
<spiv> Since about half-way through the sprint :)
<mpt> hmm, I've merged rocketfuel since then
<mpt> Odd it didn't get copied in
<spiv> Well, merging rocketfuel would have merged in the need for it, but like other sourcecode/* things, it's a seperate branch.
<mpt> ah
<mpt> hence the occasional need to cd sourcecode/whatever; bzr pull; cd ../..
<spiv> Yep.
<mpt> wow, some tests are passing now
<spiv> Heh :)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=fabbione,radix (what a man has to do to land a patch on a saturday)]  Fix for bug #3910: Sorting +specs table doesn't work. Allows specifying sortkey/revsortkey inside a <td> and handle that in the JS sorting code; cleans up templates that provide sortkeys. Some gratuitous cleaning up and detabifying as I go. (r3381: kiko)
<radix> woot, I'm famous
<mpt> It's not Saturday!
<lifeless> it could be
<spiv> Hmm, the runmirror cron script seems to be badly broken.
<lifeless> thats the baz 1 one
<lifeless> yes ?
<spiv> lifeless: I have no idea, I just see it's sending an error report every time it runs :)
<lifeless> hmm, maybe my lperrors subscription dies
<lifeless> last I have is nov 11
<lifeless> got an archive url for me? or forward me one ?
<spiv> lifeless: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad-error-reports/Week-of-Mon-20060403/024989.html
<spiv> lifeless: It's alternating with rosetta-poimport.py at the moment, just take a peek at the archives...
<spiv> (I'm glad I subscribe to error reports digests!)
<lifeless> thats the bzr on
<lifeless> *one*
<lifeless> do you have time to peek at this ?
<lifeless> its almost certainly crap data coming out of the branches-to-pull.txt page
<lifeless> such as a URL with spaces in it
<lifeless> I'll do a cherry pick for a fix.
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<spiv> lifeless: Ok, I'll look.
<spiv> lifeless: Although...
<lifeless> spiv: thanks. You know the url ?
<spiv> lifeless: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-04-01/A1
<spiv> lifeless: There's a heap of those in the last lp error summary
<lifeless> hah
<lifeless> well thats the fault then
<spiv> lifeless: So maybe runmirror is choking on the error page :)
<lifeless> indeed
<spiv> lifeless: Ah, presumably my change to the config values somehow broke the config being used.
<lifeless> looking
<lifeless> its missing the supermirrorsftp section in launchpad.conf in configs/production1/launchpad.conf
<lifeless> can you add that ? rs=lifeless
<lifeless> ok that should be sorted
<spiv> Ok, I think the cron job is on a 10 minute interval, so we should find out if it worked pretty quickly.
<spiv> lifeless: Just to production1?
<lifeless> yep
<spiv> Ok.
<lifeless> only production1 offers the internal pages for this
<spiv> Ah.
<spiv> lifeless: Well, there are no new error reports from runmirror, so I guess it worked.
<spiv> lifeless: Thanks
<lifeless> np
<lifeless> thank you for spotting it
<radix> thanks guys :-)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [rs=lifeless]  Add missing supermirrorsftp section to configs/production1/launchpad.conf, fixing http://gangotri.ubuntu.com:9000/supermirror-pull-list.txt. (r3382: Andrew Bennetts)
* mpt wonders why his make check_merge "+actual" output contains random space characters
<mpt> actually, make check_merge output in general
<stub> Probably me forgetting that 'print foo,' inserts a space and I should have used 'sys.stdout.write(foo)'
<mpt> stub, it's in random places like the middle of a "==================== ==========================" line
<stub> mpt: Yup. Probably every 1024 characters if you can be bothered counting ;)
<stub> I'll commit a fix.
<lifeless> stub: what did you do ?
<stub> print foo,
<lifeless> stub: I meant where :).
<spiv> lifeless: test_on_merge.py
<spiv>             chunk = os.read(proc.stdout.fileno(), 1024)
<spiv>             print chunk,
<lifeless> spiv: ah the incremental output foo
<spiv> lifeless: Right.
<lifeless> could just pass stdout and stderr to the child as is;)
<mpt> The incremental output rocks, btw
<stub> Want to collate stdout and stderr
<lifeless> on pqm ?
<spiv> lifeless: Also, test_on_merge wants to watch stdout/err for timeout reasons.
<lifeless> should really be in pqm core ;0
<spiv> Yeah, probably.
<spiv> lifeless: what do you make of bug 37823?
<lifeless> I think it renders whack
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+bug/37823
<mpt> Ubugtu, wakey wakey
<spiv> mpt: It msged me to say "This bug is private".
* spiv -> lunch
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Don't insert random spaces in test_on_merge.py output (r3383: Stuart Bishop)
<lifeless> spiv: interesting glitch in the rules
<lifeless> spiv: we should fix that
<spiv> lifeless: I can't see how it would happen, if you're referring to 37823.
<lifeless> I am
<lifeless> ok, I'm gonna take a break, its been 8 hours straight
<lifeless> back in a bit
<lifeless> BjornT: look at the rendering here - is it meant to look like that ?
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+bug/37823
<lifeless> spiv: ddaa has fixed is branch apparently
<spiv> lifeless: hmm, yeah, pending-reviews agrees.  Cool, I'll do that review finally :)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fixes bug 2250 (Rosetta shows 'appoint additional translators' even when you don't have permission to use it) and bug 6666 (visited links on bug page have insufficient contrast) . (r3384: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<stub> mpt: Should we be dropping BugTask.priority at the same time as your other work, or leave it for the future?
<stub> (or someone else to deal with)
<mpt> stub, sabdfl said to leave it
<mpt> in case we use it later
<stub> ok
<mpt> though dropping it would have been easier, because then I'd know *all* uses of it in the code should be removed, not just some of them :-)
<stub> mpt: You can rename the column ;)
<stub> If you want to confirm that all uses are removed, 'ALTER TABLE BugTask RENAME priority TO obsolete_priority' should do the trick
<zorglub> hi
<zorglub> are rosetta imports processed ?
<spiv> zorglub: There's an problem with them at the moment it seems, when carlos is awake it should be resolved.
<jamesh> spiv: w.r.t. my TacTestHandler fixes, I had a few questions
<jamesh> TacTestSetup, even
<spiv> jamesh: Oh?
<jamesh> spiv: (1) some uses create separate instances of the class for setup and teardown and some keep the instance around for teardown.  Is it worth supporting both uses?
<jamesh> and (2) before my changes, the existing implementation handles teardown of daemons if the pidfile is still there from last run.  I wonder if it would be better to add an atexit handler to remove daemons?
<jamesh> s/remove/kill/
<spiv> jamesh: (1) No, just support one.  I'd prefer that the instance should be kept around, because it potentially makes things simpler for the implementation, but maybe that's a YAGNI.  But there should be only one way, either way (I know both are in use atm).
<spiv> atexit isn't sufficient -- what if the test suite died ungracefully?
<spiv> Or even more likely, a previous tearDown didn't get to the tac teardown, because something else failed first.
<spiv> (Or a setUp failed after starting a tac, but before completing, therefore tearDown never runs)
<jamesh> spiv: I think the support for not keeping the instance around probably hides some cases of tests not correctly cleaning up too
<zorglub> spiv: ok thanks
<spiv> zorglub: Feel free to nag carlos and/or file a bug if it's not fixed soon, though :)'
<jamesh> potentially introducing order dependence in tests
<jamesh> so perhaps setUp() should check for the pidfile and kill the old daemon + emit a warning if it finds the daemon
<spiv> jamesh: Sounds good.
<spiv> jamesh: I wonder if pidfiles are even necessary if we aren't fully daemonising...
<jamesh> spiv: well, it helps us detect a previously running daemon
<jamesh> spiv: which is a good thing from a robustness perspective
<spiv> I guess I'm wondering if the way we're spawning these processes now means by default they'll die when the parent does... if that's not the case, we still want the pidfiles.
<jamesh> they don't seem to ...
<spiv> Fair enough.
<jamesh> I suppose we could do that if there was a pipe between the two processes -- write end in the parent, read end in the child
<jamesh> have the child exit on HUP
<jamesh> not sure how best to do that in the twisted framework though
<spiv> jamesh: Well, Twisted doesn't touch the SIGHUP handler.
<jamesh> spiv: I don't mean UNIX signals -- I mean the HUP condition from poll()
<carlos> morning
<jamesh> or exception from select()
<spiv> Oh, I see
<jamesh> it might be easier to just continue with the pidfile code ...
<spiv> jamesh: something like twisted.internet.stdio to hook up an object to an already open pipe, and then the attached protocol would see the connectionLost event.
<spiv> But yeah, it's a bit messy, I'd stick with the pidfile stuff atm.
<jamesh> if we got the pipe trick working, it should be very reliable -- the write end of the pipe gets closed by the OS when the test suite exits causing the hangup
<spiv> jamesh: Assign a bug to me, I'll look at it sometime soon.  It's a nice solution.
<jamesh> spiv: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/37837
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37837 in launchpad "Make daemons spawned by test suite exit more reliably" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<spiv> jamesh: Thanks.
<lifeless> thank you god
<spiv> carlos: around?
<carlos> spiv: yes
<carlos> hi
<spiv> carlos: see my mail about rosetta-poimport.py?
<carlos> spiv: yes, I already answered it
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> but my laptop didn't send the answer...
<carlos> grrr
<spiv> carlos: cool, zorglub was asking about imports earlier, you might want to let him know when it's fixed :)
<carlos> spiv: it was fixed on Friday
<spiv> carlos: Really?  That's odd.
<carlos> spiv: but it was not cherrypicked...
<spiv> Ah.
<carlos> I didn't think it was necessary... until now...
<spiv> I should say, "fixed and released" :)
<spiv> carlos: This and runmirror have been spamming the error reports list all weekend, we've fixed the runmirror issue, it'd be nice to fix this one too.
<spiv> It's sending an error mail every 10 minutes.
<carlos> spiv: I know
<carlos> spiv: with my email answer I asked stuart to cherry pick the patch
<spiv> carlos: Ok.  Just nagging you before kiko does ;)
<carlos> it's a one line change
<carlos> spiv: kiko pointed me to that bug... :-P
<spiv> :)
<carlos> stub: hi 
<stub> carlos: hi
<carlos> stub: could you cherry pick r3373 ?
<carlos> stub: or apply the change manually? it's just a matter of rename a variable name
<carlos> spiv: thanks for bugging me ;-)
<stub> ok
<spiv> carlos: Anytime :)
<carlos> stub: thanks
<lifeless> interesting statistic I'd like to know stub
<lifeless> stub: meantime from cherrypick request to rollout
<lifeless> stub: I think there is a incorrect perception that it takes days to get cherrypicks out there.
<stub> We don't do enough to give a meaningful statistic - sample size is way too small
<spiv> lifeless: "meantime"... that's how long stub is in a grumpy mood after doing a cherrypick? ;)
<lifeless> stub: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/FasterCodeUpdates
<lifeless> stub: I have the feeling that everything in that spec can be addressed by 'request cherrypicks for template only changes'
<lifeless> stub: but I have some concerns about trying to automate commits to production by anyone, particularly as *you still need to do a rollout* to get the changes in
<stub> Yup. If cherry picks take time to rollout, it is generally because they are being batched.
<stub> Having changes land too fast into production is often counter productive too - there have been a number of cases of simple fixes that have had to be rolled out not working, causing frustration and further quick fixes. Rather than investing time investigating and fixing the problem properly.
<lifeless> stub: please jump into the discussion on that spec
<stub> There is no discussion on that spec
<lifeless> refresh it
<stub> Nope
<mpt_> lifeless, "I" needs a @NAME@
<stub> oic
<lifeless> mpt_: ?
<mpt_> i.e. it's non-trivial to work out who wrote who "I" refers to
<mpt_> s/who wrote//
<lifeless> mpt_: context my small compatriot, context!
* mpt_ squeaks
<lifeless> or in other terms, WTF are you talking about ?
<jamesh> spiv: does the rewrite rule I gave in https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/37818 sound like it would fix the problem?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37818 in launchpad "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~user/product/branch is a 404" [Minor,Confirmed]  
<mpt_> lifeless: context! You were talking about "the discussion on that spec". The discussion you have added is not obviously by you. But the amount of time I have now spent trying to explain this has now exceeded the amount of time required for me to add your wikiname to the page myself, so I'll stop talking
<lifeless> mpt_: oh, the spec. Sure, know I know what you are talking about.
* lifeless adds
<spiv> jamesh: It sounds likely to me.
<jamesh> spiv: I suppose it needs admin intervention to fix though?
<spiv> jamesh: I guess file an rt request... yeah.
<lifeless> erm
<lifeless> spiv, jamesh - whats this for ?
<lifeless> if its vostok? we had some serious trouble with those rules.
<jamesh> lifeless: go to e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~radix/subol/main.dev and get a 404
<spiv> AFAIK, the admins are the only people with access to that apache conf.
<lifeless> I'd like to verify it offline before *any* attempt to change it in production
<jamesh> lifeless: a rewrite rule to redirect to the same thing with a slash on the end
<spiv> jamesh: lifeless is right about the trouble we had with them, though :)
<lifeless> jamesh: theres a much easier fix
<jamesh> oh?
<SteveA> stub: i've wondered if it is possible to have launchpad running on some domain use new presentation code, but run against the production database, as a useful kind of staging.
<lifeless> we have a rule that just needs a / turned into (/|$)
<lifeless> that should fix it in one hit without generating double lookups
<jamesh> lifeless: you need a redirect in either case
<jamesh> or at least want a redirect
<lifeless> jamesh: why ?
<stub> SteveA: What does that give us that staging doesn't? Except for the ability for untested UI changes to create broken data in the production database?
<jamesh> lifeless: programs trying to resolve relative URIs
<lifeless> jamesh: please go on
<lifeless> oh, I see where you are coming from
<lifeless> yes, we could do that too. we have a separate problem.
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+bug/37823
<lifeless> garh 
<lifeless> ubugtu SFTU I know its private
<SteveA> stub: what does that give us that staging doesn't?  users.
<spiv> Of course, fixing the 404 alone doesn't solve the whole issue -- it'll probably lead to "the URL for my branch is empty", because our apache config doesn't show the .bzr directory in listings.
<stub> SteveA: Why would users be using bleedingedge.launchpad.net? If users *are* using it, why would be also want to bother with the 'standard' site?
<SteveA> because we expect things to break more often on the bleeding edge
<jamesh> spiv: that'd involve updating IndexIgnore to not exclude dot files
<stub> I don't see how that improves the end user experience
<lifeless> they can choose when to bleed
<stub> I see the preferred launchpad ui giving more exceptions, and the production environment ending up more complex creating larger maintenance burdens with the necessary larger downtime periods.
<lifeless> jamesh, spiv please test a tweaked config offline, then I'm extremely happy for an rt request to be filed
<lifeless> I think its worth solving both bugs at once
<jamesh> lifeless: I'm not sure what bug 37823 says because it is private, btw :)
<lifeless> jamesh: you should be able to access it
<lifeless> btw stub and I can do apache config on vostok
<jamesh> lifeless: why?
<spiv> lifeless: launchpad-dev doesn't seem to be subscribed.
<lifeless> so you dont need an rt request
<spiv> jamesh: try now
<lifeless> subscribed
<spiv> lifeless: heh, look at the activity log, we both subscribed launchpad developers :)
<lifeless> ;)
<spiv> I'm mildly impressed that malone didn't blow up ;)
<jamesh> it doesn't do any of the "midflight collision" stuff that bugzilla does
<lifeless> well that was obviously a three-way merge with the same result on both sides
<spiv> lifeless: ...obviously.  ;)
<SteveA> stub: so, upon reflection, you feel that this is not a good idea.
<carlos> stub: hi, we got some 'garbage' from openoffice (it was not a problem with Rosetta) and we need to cleanup Rosetta from those broken imports
<carlos> stub: I prepared this https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filedmfMPY.html to do the cleanup and then import the fixed .po files again
<carlos> stub: I'm going to test it on staging when the mirror ends
<stub> SteveA: No. Landings that meet the criteria that the new environment would allow (template changes only and no dependancies on python or db schema changes that have not yet been rolled out) are very rare, and thus the new environment would rarely be any different from the real production environment. It would only serve to complicate things.
<carlos> after testing it on staging, could you execute it on production?
<SteveA> stub: i think you meant "yes" as in "yes, on reflection i feel that this is not a good idea"
<SteveA> although, i should clarify that i'm talking about changes in presentation code, python and template, not just templates, for bleedingedge.whatever
<stub> SteveA: i guess
<stub> I need a nap ;)
<SteveA> which increases the scope of what could be rolled out there early
<stub> If you increase the scope, then we start having an issue with broken code irreparably corrupting the production database.
<stub> Or reparably - it is still a pita when it happens with fully reviewed and tested code.
<SteveA> have you seen any times when presentation code has done this?
<lifeless> SteveA: so when you say presentation you are excluding anything that changes canonical.launchpad.database
<lifeless> ?
<SteveA> not quite that
<stub> I've seen plenty of code that should be database fall through into the presentation layer. And if this is a mechanism for bypassing beurocracy, then more code will fall through like that.
<SteveA> i'm saying anything in launchpad/templates or launchpad/browser
<SteveA> the rationale for this is to get some kind of staging system actually used somewhat
<jamesh> lifeless: tested the rewrite URL I proposed at https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+bug/37823 locally
<jamesh> seems to work correctly (does redirects where it should, gives 404s where it should)
<lifeless> ok.
<lifeless> thanks
<stub> lifeless: Cherry picking https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/arch-commits/2006-March/005638.html , I get  WARNING: Conflict adding file lib/canonical/launchpad/webapp/z3batching/__init__.py.  Moved existing file to lib/canonical/launchpad/webapp/z3batching/__init__.py.moved.
<stub> lifeless: Yet that patch doesn't touch that file
<lifeless> stub: did that file already exist locally ?
<lifeless> or something ?
<stub> lifeless: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file4RdtLb.html
<stub> I get the same thing trying to cherry pick r3382, so I guess it would be any patch after the one that moved that file
<mpt> yow, +tickets isn't batched
* mpt changes his mind about linking to it
<mpt> BjornT, ping
<lifeless> stub - do a revert
<lifeless> stub: then do bzr st
<lifeless> is there any output from bzr st ?
<lifeless> mpt: your branch 35086 has conflicts
<BjornT> mpt: pong (i'm having problems with my internet connection)
<Mithrandir> hmm, can anybody tell me why htts://launchpad.net/people/tfheen shows the ubuntu-drivers logo in the list of logos?
<jamesh> Mithrandir: because you are a member of that team?
<Mithrandir> oh, indirectly I am, it seems.
<ajmitch> for some reason core-dev was added as a member
<Mithrandir> see #u-d for the description
<Mithrandir> or reason, or whatever. :-)
<mpt> BjornT, you wrote: "+   * On +filebug ... Also provide a link to file a bug on any related packages." There's a bug report saying that should be on the product's +bugs page, rather than its +filebug page. Thoughts?
<mpt> For example, /products/a/+bugs should link to /distros/b/+source/a/+bugs
<carlos> stub: is staging being updated?
<carlos> it's taking too much time, isn't it?
<jordi> carlos: there's a zwiki and plone pots that I'm leaving on hold
<jordi> the rest is imported
<carlos> jordi: cool, thanks
<jordi> carlos: how hard would it be to further filter between distro and series stuff?
<jordi> ie, "show needs_review for any kind of file belonging to product series"
<carlos> jordi: not too much... I already thought that and I guess I will add it after KDE support lands
<jordi> so I can find series po files easily
<jordi> ok, thanks
<stub> carlos: The staging server did not update properly. I'm sorting it now.
<carlos> stub: ok
<carlos> anyway, I'm going to move my scripts to use at noon
<carlos> stub: thanks
<stub> carlos: Updates are probably starting an hour later now too with London kicking over to summer time
<carlos> stub: well... my cronscript is also at London time zone
<jamesh> is there any way to tell cron that a particular crontab should be interpreted as UTC?
<stub> carlos: back up
<carlos> stub: cool, thanks
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Remove comments for removed table (r3385: Stuart Bishop)
<erdalronahi> carlos: Hi, just answered your mail on the mailinglist
<erdalronahi> thanks for helping
<carlos> erdalronahi: I already answered too ;-)
<carlos> erdalronahi: you are welcome
<erdalronahi> ;-)
<erdalronahi> the re-import will be finished tomorrow?
<carlos> not sure
<carlos> I'm still finishing testing the deletion
<carlos> and we need to reimport breezy and dapper...
<carlos> count with Wednesday
<carlos> dapper's openoffice is really huge
<carlos> now that we include the documentation...
<jordi> reimport breezy and dapper?
<jordi> WTF?
<carlos> jordi: OpenOffice
<mdke> so is rosetta ready for dapper now for packages other than openoffice?
<carlos> mdke: and KDE
<carlos> but due the massive imports that we are going to do this week... I'm not going to announce it yet
<mdke> oh cool. all the upstream translations are in for everything except kde and ooo?
<carlos> mdke: most of them, yes
<carlos> I'm still reviewing what's missing
<carlos> but mainly KDE 
<carlos> is missing
<mdke> very cool
<carlos> and OO is broken...
<erdalronahi> but the translations from Breezy are not yet imported, right?
<carlos> stub: I guess is ok if I use my staging rights to check some deletions before I ask you to do it on production, right?
<erdalronahi> The bulk of our translations is there, not upstream
<carlos> erdalronahi: yeah, not yet imported
<carlos> that's another point to deferer the announcement
<stub> carlos: Sure. Staging is there to be abused ;)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> stub: btw... how's going the cherrypick?
<stub> carlos: I'm getting spurious conflicts
<carlos> with mine?
<carlos> it's one line change + a big test change
<stub> carlos: So. Conflicts in files that your patch (and others I need to cherry pick) don't touch.
<stub> c/So/No/
<carlos> oh
<carlos> ok
<jamesh> lifeless: I put together this simple script to convert a tree of bzr branches into a repository: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/make-bzr-repo.sh <- does it look sane?
<lifeless> jamesh: other than being in sh ?
<mpt> jordi, ping
<stub> lifeless: I've done the cherry picks using diff & patch. Running tests now.
<jordi> mpt: hi
<mpt> jordi, do you have a more definite idea yet of whether you'll be able to attend Extramadura in September?
<koke> carlos: around? our l10n-es memberships have expired :)
<carlos> koke: hi
<carlos> koke: really? :-P
<koke> Jorge Bernal   	2005-04-01  	 Expired on 2006-04-02
<carlos> X-)
<carlos> koke: fixed
<carlos> wow, the list of pending people is huge...
<carlos> koke: why aren't you rejecting people? there are many people waiting since 2005
<carlos> well, rejecting or accepting them...
<koke> I usually wait to see if they subscribe to the list
<SteveA> mpt: http://blog.drinsama.de/erich/en/linux/2006040302-msie-on-linux
<SteveA> "You can run MSIE 6 on Linux quite well by now. Not that there is any reason to do so. (Okay, maybe if you are a webdesign professional you'll want to make sure your layout works fine with MIES, too.)
<SteveA> "
<mpt> awesome
<SteveA> it is two days too late for an april fool
<SteveA> i wonder if ubuntu will put MSIE in multiverse ;-)
<mpt> There's a wiki page you can propose it for inclusion, iirc
<siretart> SteveA: installing that isn't that hard either. we already ship wine
<ajmitch> SteveA: there are scripts around that setup ie 5, 5.5 & 6 in a few minutes
<ajmitch> it even works :)
<SteveA> awesome
<ajmitch> useful for checking layout
<erdalronahi> carlos: sorry, I didn't get your answer due to a connection error
<erdalronahi> When can we hope to see the translations from Breezy imported into Dapper?
<carlos> <erdalronahi> The bulk of our translations is there, not upstream
<carlos> <carlos> erdalronahi: yeah, not yet imported
<carlos> <carlos> that's another point to deferer the announcement
<carlos> erdalronahi: as soon as I finish fixing KDE and OpenOffice, I will work on it
<erdalronahi> That means?
<carlos> erdalronahi: that I will try to get it ready to be executed next week
<erdalronahi> ok, thanks
<carlos> stub: Is there any way to use JOINS with an UPDATE sentence?
<stub> carlos: Yes.
<stub> Check the 8.1 docs - I think it was a recent introduction
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> without joins... the update is taking ages
<LeeJunFan> carlos: fixing kde and openoffice media:/? you're my hero :)
<stub> file:///usr/share/doc/postgresql-doc-8.1/html/sql-update.html
<carlos> LeeJunFan: media:/ ?
<carlos> stub: thanks
<LeeJunFan> carlos: openoffice doesn't like kde's media:/ url's when you save/load.
<carlos> LeeJunFan: sorry dude... I'm talking about translations with Rosetta...
<carlos> I don't know KDE programming and thus... I cannot fix that
<stub> carlos: Cherry picks done
<carlos> stub: cool, thanks
<carlos> erdalronahi: I'm not sure I will have OO fixed today, the tests I'm executing atm are taking much more time than I expected
<carlos> and will not be ready to be executed today by our DBA
<carlos> so it will be dalayed until tomorrow  (I will finish the tests today and request its execution today)
<erdalronahi> carlos: ok, I will have a look now and then :)
<carlos> erdalronahi: I will announce it anyway
<carlos> when it's ready
* carlos -> lunch
<kiko> hey salgado!
<salgado> yo kiko
<kiko> how's it going old man?
<salgado> not too bad. rsyncing stuff back from the laptop
<kiko> we upgraded to 8.1 on anthem and on the workstations fwiw
<kiko> seems to be working well
<salgado> ah, good
<kiko> anthem is breezy
<kiko> any problems noticed so far?
<salgado> no, nothing
<kiko> great
<kiko> ping ***
<kiko> is anyone radically opposed to having the launchpad meeting this wednesday?
<kiko> I'll need to be out this thursday morning and steve isn't going to be around
<salgado> is it a known problem that the binarypackagename widget is prefilled with the wrong value when you try to edit the status of a bug? (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/codespeak-lib/+bug/6128 shows the problem)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6128 in codespeak-lib ""py.test2.4" fails" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<kiko> what value is it prefilled with?
<kiko> bradb?
* kiko wonder where bjorn is
<salgado> "Re: "py.test2.4" fails"
<kiko> salgado, there is nothing in the box AFAICS
* bradb doesn't see the problem either
<salgado> indeed, I reloaded the page and can't see it anymore
<salgado> I'm sure I didn't paste it there, though. specially because I didn't copied that string from anywhere
<bradb> salgado: Have you ever seen that problem before?
<salgado> no. first time
<bradb> ok
<kiko> salgado?
<salgado> yep?
<kiko> oh, didn't see your comment above
<kiko> why did you drop off?
<kiko> spiv, ping?
<salgado> kicked the power cord 
<kiko> doh
<kiko> the whole room's power cord?
<kiko> do the UPSs not hold water?
<kiko> perhaps I should give you guys the new one I bought
<kiko> PERHAPS
<salgado> matsubara has the UPS, and no, it doesn't work
<kiko> these UPSs are not worth shit, we shouldn't by anything but APC any longer
<kiko> we should replace them gradually
<salgado> that would be great
<kiko> yeah, but will take a few months as they are expensive.
<matsubara> who have permission to edit support request for the launchpad product? 
<kiko> mmmm
<matsubara> nm kiko, bug 3157
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3157 in launchpad "Anyone should be able to edit a support ticket" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3157
<koke> carlos: I'm a member again but not an admin
<carlos> kiko: fixed
<carlos> stub: I cannot resume a screen session I have on asuka
<matsubara> kiko: bug 6429 would benefit of some attention. Lots of support requests on it.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6429 in grub-splashimages "Links to consumed tokens generate 404 errors" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6429
<carlos> stub: is that normal?
<carlos> stub: of course, I created it ;-)
<kiko> matsubara, that's a salgado bug, you know -- perhaps you should talk to him?
<stub> carlos: you are not connected as the user who created the session, or if you ran it as launchpad, you have sudo'd to the launchpad user rather than connect directly via ssh.
<carlos> ok, fixed... My fault
<kiko> stub, can you remind me what revision we are currently running?
<carlos> stub: the problem is that it was already attached
<carlos> by a previous session that died
<stub> screen -r -d
<matsubara> kiko: I'll assign to him then.
<carlos> stub: yeah, I did it already
<carlos> thanks anyway
<kiko> matsubara, wait
<kiko> matsubara, grub-splashimages?
<kiko> matsubara, and also.. there's a launchpad bug on this, isn't there?
<matsubara> kiko: yes, I assigned the launchpad one to him. 
<kiko> ok
<stub> We are now running r3354 with the following revisions cherry picked in: r3358, r3362, r3373, r3382
<kiko> invalidate that one then?
<kiko> thanks stub 
<matsubara> kiko: the task or whatever it's called now. I can't invalidate the grub-splashimage one. It's not editable
<kiko> horrible
<kiko> salgado, did you see your MM account is active?
<salgado> kiko, MM = mawson?
<kiko> mirror management and yes, mawson
<salgado> yes, I've seen it's active
<salgado> should I just make a new checkout from rocketfuel and run it against staging's db?
<kiko> why not?
<matsubara> carlos: ping
<salgado> just wanted to make sure this is the right thing to do
<carlos> stub: hmm, could you take a look at https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file9i98Sb.html and tell me if there is any obvious way to improve those queries? the first update is taking ages to be executed on staging (more than 30 minutes)... and we need to execute that on production tomorrow after i'm sure all things are "migrated" as I expected...
<carlos> matsubara: pong
<matsubara> carlos: is there any open bug on OOPS-78D530?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/78D530
<SteveA> bradb: hey there
<bradb> SteveA: hi
<carlos> matsubara: that's already fixed
<carlos> matsubara: I fixed it in London
<carlos> matsubara: did it appear again?
<stub> carlos: It might run faster if you replace the Foo JOIN Bar JOIN Baz syntax with FROM Foo, Bar, Baz, and move the ON clauses into the WHERE clause.
<matsubara> carlos: could you point me to the bug number? I'm just triaging open support requests.
<SteveA> bradb: up for some coffeehousing over skype?
<matsubara> carlos: i'll link to the bug number and close the support request.
<carlos> stub: is that faster???
<carlos> stub: I had that way and as it's also slow, I changed it to use joins
<bradb> SteveA: sure, heh
<carlos> matsubara: I don't think I filed a bug as I introduced that bug the same week
<carlos> matsubara: but let me check, just in case...
<stub> carlos: actually, it will generate the identical plan so it won't help
<bradb> SteveA: calling...
<SteveA> i restarted skype
<SteveA> try now
<carlos> matsubara: no, I didn't file a bug as it was a side effect of fixing another bug
<carlos> and I did the fix using the old branch
<bradb> hm, not working. i'll try restarting skype here too, for good measure.
<matsubara> carlos: ok, thanks
<carlos> matsubara: you are welcome
<stub> carlos: Can't really improve that. Selecting the results on jubany only takes about 20 seconds. But updating the 3.67 million rows will take a while.
<carlos> there are 3.67 million rows???
<carlos> wow
<carlos> stub: If you explain me the way to do it, most of those updates could became a DELETE from two tables
<carlos> i'm doing the update to remove the reference to that row
<carlos> so I can execute the DELETE
<carlos> stub: I'm not removing the POSelection rows because I will recreate them again with next import and it's ok to leave them with those fields set to NULL, but If is faster... I can just do a DELETE ON CASCADE of all matching POSelection rows
<stub> You can't do a delete on cascade unless I recreate the foreign key constraints as ON DELETE CASCADE
<kiko> aieee
<carlos> stub: so your script to delete POTemplate deletes all dependencies first
<stub> carlos: yes
<stub> (but on delete cascade has to do that too - just does it automatically)
<carlos> stub: well, but the delete on cascade doesn't need to do the UPDATE...
<carlos> stub: what's faster? a DELETE or an UPDATE?
<stub> I think we should redo these constraints, some on delete cacade, some on delete nullify, but I won't have that ready for tomorrow.
<stub> carlos: I can't answer that without benchmarking it ;)
<carlos> stub: ok, then... Do you think is doable that we have a command on execution that will block those tables (and Rosetta) for an hour or even more?
<carlos> I guess is better if I split the SQL commands to do it in smaller steps, right?
<stub> carlos: We can schedule launchpad downtime
<stub> carlos: Or redo it as a Python script to do a few at a time.
<carlos> stub: I can do a few at a time with SQL
<carlos> I'm handling 13-14 POTemplates at the same time
<carlos> I can do one, commit, another one, commit, etc...
<stub> carlos: It might help, but there will still be significant lengths of time with the tables locked.
<carlos> ok, I will go then with the python script
<carlos> stub: I guess that the way to go is execute that query, get a slice of 1000-2000 entries, update them, commit, get a new slice of entries, commit ... until It's done
<carlos> stub: do you think I should get more/less entries per transaction?
<stub> carlos: yes. I'd go with a chunk size of 5000
<carlos> ok
<carlos> stub: Which user should I use to connect to the database? launchpad?
<stub> If it has the relevant rights, sure.
<stub> Otherwise, whatever. postgres if necessary.
<carlos> stub: I need to delete rows so I guess that's the user that will have all rights as I don't have such action available for other scripts
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I will prepare it, ask for review and leave it as a tool to fix this kind of breakages... something tells me that we will need it again in the future...
* stub goes to bed
<carlos> stub: night
<elmo> bzr: WARNING: Unable to update the working tree of: <blahblah>
<elmo> wassat mean?
<SteveA> dunno.  try #bzr
<ddaa> elmo: that means bzr coders do not know the distinction between a warning and an informative message.
<ddaa> elmo: when pushing via sftp, the working tree cannot be updated (for various reasons)
<ddaa> if the branch you are pushing to (via sftp) has a working tree, bzr will print this warning.
<ddaa> I _think_ that is always true for v6 branches (created with bzr-0.7)
<elmo> ddaa: ah, I see, thanks
<ddaa> actually, there was a lot of discussion about fixing that message, I think it might have improved in 0.8
<iwj> How can I tell who the current bug contact(s) are for a package ?  I'm looking at  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/psutils  and I don't see it.
<ddaa> elmo: the result of such a push (with v6 branches) is working tree with "uncommitted changes"
<ddaa> which is quite confusing.
<elmo> ddaa: hmm, well that affect my ability to submit to pqm?
<ddaa> elmo: absolutely not
<kiko-phone> iwj, if you click on Bugmail settings they are included in a portlet in the lower left.
<kiko-phone> would you like me to include that portlet in the main page?
<iwj> Oh, so they are.  I clicked on `bugmail settings' but I didn't realise that the existing state I would be modifying would be hidden in the corner.
<iwj> Including that info in the `"psutils" source package in ubuntu:' info would be sensible.
<kiko-phone> I'll do that now, thanks.
<iwj> Really, the whole contents of that portlet should be in the main body of the distros/ubuntu/+source/psutils page ...
<kiko-phone> yep
<iwj> Thanks.
* bradb & # lunch
<kiko-phone> iwj, in PQM now.
<kiko-phone> is PQM hung?
<elmo> nothing's running
<kiko-phone> odd.
<elmo> OH MY GOD bzr push is so slow
<kiko-fud> elmo, rsync or sftp?
<elmo> err...
<elmo> look, over there, something really shiny and interesting!
<kiko-fud> rsync is usually much faster
<ddaa> yup
<ddaa> sftp push will alledgedly get much better with knits
<elmo> ok, so I'm an idiot.  but how do I use rsync?
<elmo> rsync://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/james.troup@canonical.com/launchpad/cleanup doesn't seem to work
<ddaa> elmo: man! this is going to the quotes page!
<kiko-fud> elmo, first, you need bzrutils installed, and second, you just use "chinstrap.ubuntu.com:/..."
<elmo> you mean bzrtools, I guess, but ok, trying
<kiko-fud> sorry, yes, doing 4 things at once
<kiko-fud> but now going to have lunch
<ddaa> the best strategy ATM for launchpad-sized branches is to have shared repo and rsync it wholesale (by hand) to chinstrap.
<elmo> ddaa: isn't that pretty much what bzr push with rsync does?
<ddaa> elmo: bzr branches should not be uploaded to the Baz archive anyway.
<ddaa> rather something like "rsync -a --delete mybranch chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/elmo/launchpad"
<ddaa> or "rsync -a --delete mybranch/ chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/elmo/launchpad/cleanup" if the names differ
<elmo> hmm, ok, I'll do that instea
<elmo> thanks
<ddaa> elmo: that's pretty much what bzr push with rsync does, but I just have too much trouble to make that one to work properly
<ddaa> also, bzr push does (AFAIK) know about shared repos, and using that with rsync saves you 300MB of upload for every new branch.
<ddaa> ... does _not_ know...
<ddaa> then you can have single script to upload the whole repo whenever you want.
<carlos> kiko-fud: I just added to pending review KDE support, at the end, it was not so difficult and includes a test ;-)
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
<jblack> Ok guys. I'm out. I'll be leaving the mailing lists presently, so it'll be best to get ahold of me via phone, #bzr or email. 
<jblack> You're a great team and you do good things. Keep honest and do good work.
<salgado> jblack, good luck, dude. we'll miss you here
<bradb> best of luck jblack
<jblack> salgado: I'm sure our paths will cross again. We don't live in _that_ big of a world.
<ddaa> dunno the cause, but dapper feels snappier than brezzy
<ddaa> maybe it's the kernel, or maybe it's the working video accell...
* bradb almost got video card support for Dapper
<jblack> Anyways, take care guys and do well. Viva la bzr! =D
<bradb> i'm happy that my built-in wireless works, even n-m seems not to notice
<ddaa> bradb: took a bit of poking around, since AGPFastWrites now cause xorg to lock, but now I actually have 3D accell. Need to waste some money and time on things like tuxrace, Q3 and SOL, now :)
<bradb> s/even/even though/
<bradb> heh
* bradb is jealous
<bradb> mpt: I sent you a patch to fix your Malone Simplifications test failures.
<kiko> lifeless, elmo: pqm seems to be disabled.
<salgado> and staging is still dead
<kiko> wtf is wrong with these people
<ddaa> kiko: salgado: the branch puller (runmirror on supermirror@vostok) appears to be broken
<kiko> oh?
<ddaa> kiko: don't you read your error reports?
<kiko> ddaa, your script also seems to be broken, needing a database update/rollout
<kiko> update-branches
<kiko> I do
<ddaa> kiko: just done rollout
<kiko> cool
<kiko> well
<kiko> the runmirror script stopped sending me output at 2:40 this morning
<kiko> does that mean it was fixed?
<kiko> or did it just die?
<ddaa> uh... right :)
<ddaa> it's no longer whining...
* ddaa guenuinely do not know
<ddaa> salgado: can you fix the branch puller?
<ddaa> it's really dead
<kiko> not running at all?
<ddaa> the bzr.dev branch published by launchpad is out of date
<ddaa> well, that or it's running slogging its way slowly through some backlog...
<salgado> I guess I can
<ddaa> mh
<salgado> ddaa, is https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad-error-reports/Week-of-Mon-20060403/024961.html the problem you're refering to?
<ddaa> it looks like it's running actually (looking at vostok top)
<ddaa> though, with no measurable CPU activity...
<kiko> strace it!
* ddaa looks for his passwd
<ddaa> man, I understand why people prevented women from working... mine is blathering on the phone next door
<salgado> ddaa, I think it was the http://gangotri.ubuntu.com:9000/supermirror-pull-list.txt page that was broken
<ddaa> kiko: I do not have enough privs to strace
<kiko> blimey
<kiko> who is the script running as?
<ddaa> user is supermirror
<kiko> and you can't su to him?
<ddaa> no
<ddaa> currently, have to ask elmo/Znarl, and frankly they have better things to do
<ddaa> there was discussion in London about transferring that stuff to the DBAs
<kiko> DBAs? 
<kiko> nooooo
<ddaa> salgado: yes, that's the problem I'm referring to
<salgado> is it possible that the breakage was on that page?
<salgado> the script will not produce any output if it runs successfully
<salgado> which is intentional, since it runs every 5 minutes
<kiko> that script was broken, we know it, right?
<salgado> no
<salgado> that error message was because the content it got from http://gangotri.ubuntu.com:9000/supermirror-pull-list.txt was not what it expects it to be
<salgado> although it might be desirable to fail graciously if the content of that page is not what it expects, the problem wasn't actually in the script, AFAICT
<kiko> mmmm
<kiko> did you see the error message that was happening until today 2:40am?
<salgado> ah, there's another one?
<kiko> well
<kiko>   File "/srv/sm-ng/lib/jobmanager.py", line 59, in branchStreamToBranchList
<kiko>     (branchnum, branchsrc) = line.split(" ")
<kiko> ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack
<salgado> the only one I've seen is the "ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack"
* ddaa tries to look at the page
<salgado> yes, this one happened lots of times
<salgado> that page is working fine now
<salgado> ddaa, ^^
<kiko> we could at least fix that codepath though
<ddaa> salgado: I take it you somehow fixed the error reporting, so it would give a listing of failure in a reasonable format
<salgado> kiko, you mean, to skip the branches for which we can't get an id and src url?
<ddaa> if that's the case, it would make much sense just to log a warning if some line fails to parse (including the faulty line).
<kiko> yeah.
<ddaa> anyway, launchpad should not ever generate such a line...
<salgado> exactly
* bradb heads off, later all
<ddaa> but it makes sense to log an error (better than warning) and proceed rather than blowing up.
<salgado> I'm pretty sure this will only happen if that page is completely busted
<salgado> in which case, we'll end up skipping all lines
<kiko> bustificated
<kiko> bustified
<kiko> abustated
<kiko> you know how it feels
<kiko> the lowercase failure
<ddaa> I'm pretty pretty sure the runmirror script is hung.
<ddaa> Need to figure out how and when will the new code be rolled out.
<ddaa> debiggin
<ddaa> debugging this thing is like trying to hit a grue with a pea shooter
<mpt> BjornT, ping
<kiko> hey mpt 
<mpt> hi kiko
<kiko> how's it going down under?
<BjornT> hi mpt 
<mpt> kiko, I'll answer that question when I'm fully awake
<mpt> :-)
<ajmitch> mpt: just don't look out the window then
<mpt> BjornT, https://launchpad.net/distros/debian/+source/grub-splashimages/+bug/6429
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6429 in grub-splashimages "Links to consumed tokens generate 404 errors" [Unknown,Unknown]  
<mpt> not raining again, is it?
<mpt> no, just cloudy, I'll do some laundry today
<mpt> BjornT, how does/should someone reject/remove the grub-splashimages line for being irrelevant?
<ajmitch> isn't that waiting on the debbugs syncing code?
<kiko> not really in that case
<ajmitch> since debian tasks were made uneditable a week or two ago
<mpt> that one's not linked to any watch
<kiko> it's just that grub-splashimages doesn't use malone, right?
<mpt> no, it's on the Ubuntu package kiko
<mpt> sorry, the Debian package
<BjornT> mpt: it's not possible today. i think it should be possible to remove them though, any suggestions how to do it?
<mpt> BjornT, perhaps the "Status" area should be two radiobuttons, (*) Automatic  ( ) Not a bug here
<mpt> That's a bit lame, but it's early in the morning
<mpt> or maybe even a <select> like it is normally
<BjornT> mpt: yeah, a <select> is probably better for similarity to normal bugtasks (and it makes the implementation simpler :)). do you know if there's a bug open for this?
<mpt> no, but I'll report one if there isn't, just wanted to pick your brain first
<mpt> thanks
<BjornT> cool
<mpt> ah, there's bug 3140
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3140 in malone "Bug watches can't be removed" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3140
<mpt> which meant something slightly different at the time it was reported, but is just as valid in the "no watch without a cockfosters" world
<kiko> ddaa, push branches are published to bazaar.launchpad.net?
<ddaa> yes
<kiko> and pushed to that box as well?
<ddaa> to vostok, yes
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> yes, publishing box is the same as the same as sftp server box (and same as branch puller)
<kiko> salgado, how many lines was cprov's soyuz branch when it landed?
<salgado> 20k?
<kiko> no way?
<kiko> seriously?
<mpt> cf. my headings branch was 7k (though much easier, of course)
<salgado> the diff with context was around that, yes
<kiko> soyuz had drug-inspired code inside it mpt
<kiko> the most drugs your code has is some diet dr. pepper
<mpt> and drugs make everything easier?
<kiko> you haven't spent much time around drug addicts, have you?
<mpt> I tried Dr. Pepper at Elika's eating club, and didn't like it
<mpt> it tastes like marzipan
<kiko> it is indeed foul
<mpt> I'm an L&P person
<ddaa> drugs do not make everything easier, but they make everything else matter less
<ddaa> which indeed makes it easier to cope with everything else falling apart
<kiko-afk> man, PQM sucks this week
<kiko-afk> 100% of downtime so far
#launchpad 2006-04-09
<LeeJunFan> ugh, out of the frying pan and into the fire. I setup my piped while statement in ()'s and now it won't call the 2 functions contained within on one system, the other works fine.
<kiko> dude, bash functions are crack
<lifeless> good morning
<lifeless> kiko: at 3 am wtf is wrong is hardly going to be me
<lifeless> and I'll bet it was stub.
<kiko> hey lifeless 
<kiko> that may be
<kiko> it is still derailed
<lifeless> I just enabled it 30 seconds ago
<kiko> you are making tears come out of my eyes
<lifeless> thats cause I just got up 35 seconds ago
* lifeless goes for breakfast
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=mark]  Use sortkey instead of the dbschema value in sortkey columns for specs (r3386: kiko)
<kiko> yes!
<Burgwork> grumble at the bug email change
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add 1.0.1 revision of Code of Conduct from Colin Watson. (r3387: James Troup)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stub]  make send-bug-notifications.py connect as a specific db user. (r3388: Bjorn Tillenius)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Remove some mirror{content,sourcecontent} files that weren't used nor tested. (r3389: Guilherme Salgado)
<kiko> go jamesh!
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hi mpt 
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=bradb]  add a bug listing/search for projects (r3390: James Henstridge)
<mpt> spiv, ping
<spiv> mpt: pong
<mpt> spiv, I'm about to upgrade to Dapper -- will I have to do anything to my LP development setup?
<spiv> mpt: Heh, me too ;)
<spiv> AFAIK, no.  You're already using postgres 8.1?
<mpt> yes
<mpt> (tests wouldn't pass if I wasn't)
<spiv> Then it should be fine, I think.
<mpt> okie dokie
<mpt> I'm just going outside into archive.ubuntu.com, I may be some time -
<spiv> :)
<jamesh> mpt: the postgres/dapper upgrade problem I reported earlier has been fixed
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: please do your reviews
<lifeless> spiv: you have two reviews queued
<lifeless> jamesh: theres one in your queue too that is getting old
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah.  I'll do it today
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> I want us to keep the latency down on reviews, it will keep the queue small and managable.
<lifeless> to that end I'm adopting kikos nag-had.
<lifeless> s/had/hat/
<mpt> spiv, how's it going?
<spiv> mpt: Good, after wrestling with a broken mirror...
<mpt> So, I appear to have two problems so far
<mpt> (1) everything crashes on launch
<mpt> (2) "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/pybaz_1.5pre1-1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pybaz/__init__.py', which is also in package python2.4-bazaar
<mpt> "
<spiv> I'd say that python2.4-bazaar and pybaz aren't supposed to co-exist.  Hmm.
<mpt> which to keep?
<mpt> (Wow, Opera launches, though Firefox and Epiphany both flame out)
<jamesh> python2.4-bazaar is probably the right now
<spiv> launchpad-dependencies has a suggests for python2.4-bazaar
<spiv> And says nothing about pybaz.
<jamesh> hmm
<jamesh> pybaz is the one in dapper/universe though
<mpt> So I should install launchpad-dependencies?
<spiv> I don't actually see a python2.4-bazaar package in dapper anywhere.  Regardless, for launchpad we have pybaz in rocketfuel, so you don't need a system version.
<mpt> ok
<spiv> The only time you'd need pybaz on your system would be to run baz2bzr conversions, I think.
<lifeless> spiv: python2.4-bazaar is the one we want for baz2bzr
<jamesh> spiv: python2.4-bazaar is the name used in Keybuk's repo.  The copy in dapper is called pybaz and appears to have come from debian
<lifeless> oh right, I forgot about that little confusion.
<jamesh> so launchpad-dependencies suggests a package that doesn't exist in the dapper repos
<mpt> Well, that all seems to work pretty well
<mpt> apart from the icons and scrollbars
<carlos> morning
<mpt> hi carlos
<mpt> BjornT, ping
<BjornT> hi mpt 
<mpt> BjornT, you're awake! great
<mpt> BjornT, I had a bug ordering failure with bugtask-search-pages.txt, and bradb proposed fixing it by adding "sorted[...] " to line 30
<mpt> That seems odd to me -- I think maybe the underlying code should be sorting the bugs, rather than the test
<mpt> What do you think?
<mpt> (this is after merging severity and priority)
<mpt> jamesh, available?
<jamesh> mpt: yeah
<mpt> jamesh, bugzilla-import.txt line 368 or thereabouts, the Evolution task for bug 5 has severity MEDIUM. Why is this, since the imported bug was a 'blocker'?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5 in rosetta "Plone Placeless Translation Service metadata missing from po files" [Wishlist,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5
<mpt> no, Ubugtu, not *that* bug
<BjornT> mpt: yeah, i agree, the underlying code should produce a stable ordering. i even made it so once, but it seems to have regressed.
<jamesh> mpt: because the import doesn't set the status or severity on the upstream task it creates
<jamesh> mpt: just the "evolution (Ubuntu)" task
<lifeless> BjornT: obviously you did not write a test ;)
<mpt> BjornT, should I leave it as an XXX then?
<lifeless> BjornT: therefor it is undefined.
<mpt> lifeless, there is a test, and it's failing in my branch :-P
<jamesh> mpt: the bug status synching code would eventually assign the correct status
<mpt> but I don't know why
<mpt> jamesh, should it be UNKNOWN instead then?
<BjornT> lifeless: or someone changed the test as well ;)
<lifeless> mpt: well, are you getting a page test failure or a system test failure ?
<lifeless> BjornT: true enough :)
<mpt> lifeless, both
<BjornT> mpt: i'll have a quick look, there might be a one-line fix for it.
<jamesh> mpt: it would be if official_malone was set to False for evolution in the sample data
<jamesh> mpt: the default for tasks on official_malone=True products is unconfirmed/normal
<mpt> ah
<mpt> jamesh, so we're adding a watch despite Evolution using Malone officially in sampledata
<mpt> That's a bugzilla-import-ism, I guess
<jamesh> mpt: the Product.official_malone stuff didn't exist back when I wrote those tests
<jamesh> mpt: perhaps changing the test to use a gnome-terminal bug would do?
<BjornT> mpt: hmm, the ordering should be stable. what do you order by now? (instead of priority,severity)
<mpt> BjornT, -importance
<mpt> which is severity renamed, with a couple of value changes
<BjornT> mpt: and if you look at the importance of each bugtask, does the ordering make sense?
<lifeless> spiv: pinf
<spiv> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> spiv: I'm here to confirm you heard my nag on reviews
<mpt> BjornT, on /people/name16/+reportedbugs for example, the bugs are indeed sorted by descending importance, but within each importance the ordering appears random
<spiv> lifeless: I heard :)
<mpt> 3, 1, 9, 10, 2
<lifeless> spiv: ok, 'nuff said.
<spiv> lifeless: I'm half-way through one right now.
<lifeless> I just hadn't heard, so assumed dropped packets.
<BjornT> mpt: what you should look at is the value of bugtask.id, since that is what provides the stable ordering. if you want to order by bug id as well, you have to specify that explicitly.
<mpt> hmmm
<mpt> ok
<mpt> It would be nice if I didn't have to ;-) but ok
<mpt> i.e. "no matter what, if everything else I'm sorting by turns out the same, resort to chronological"
<BjornT> mpt: it is chronological, but with respect to the creation of the bugtask.
<mpt> ohhhhhh
<BjornT> mpt: we could look at the bug as well, but would that be in chronological or reversed chronological order? sometimes you want the former, sometimes the latter.
<mpt> sure
<mpt> but whichever you want, you don't want 3 1 9 10 2 :-)
<BjornT> mpt: i guess you could insert the following in BugTaskSet.search(), right before orderby_arg.append('BugTask.id')
<BjornT> if 'Bug.id' not in orderby_arg and '-Bug.id' not in orderby_arg:
<BjornT>   orderby_arg.append('Bug.id')
<BjornT> or something like that
<BjornT> that will probably break a few tests though :)
<lifeless> jamesh: care to do a small hack to pending reviews for me ?
<lifeless> jamesh: I'd like two extra columns. Reviewer, and days-old
<mpt> BjornT, why not just change the "Make sure that the result always is ordered" line?
<mpt> from BugTask.id to Bug.id
<BjornT> mpt: because the results might include more than one bugtask for each bug, so you have to resort to bugtask.id in order to ensure a stable ordering.
<mpt> BjornT, I thought it was a bug whenever that happened anyway
<mpt> i.e. returning the same bug twice in any search
<BjornT> mpt: i wouldn't say it's a bug, but we should present it better in the UI, than simply two rows.
<mpt> hmm, fair enough
<mpt> we might group them together somehow
<mpt> BjornT, that code fixes the pagetest, thanks
<mpt> but not the doctest, curiously
<mbp_> hi
<jamesh> https://staging.ubuntu.com/projects/launchpad/+bugs <- yay
<mpt> jamesh, excellent
<lifeless> jamesh: what do you think ?
<lifeless> mbp_: welcome to The Channel
<jamesh> lifeless: doing the age should be trivial.  Adding a reviewer column is a little more effort
<mpt> jamesh, if you used product displayname instead of "name", that Product column would get a lot narrower
<lifeless> jamesh: could we reformat the pending reviews page to make that easier? I'm happy to do so
<lifeless> but I'd -really- like it if reviewers could go to your page not the wiki page to see what of theirs is pending and old.
<jamesh> lifeless: the age is trivial because I'm already reading the dates
<jamesh> lifeless: I just need to add a little more to parse the page headings
<lifeless> jamesh: yes
<lifeless> jamesh: if when you write that parser, having the headers different for the reviewers would help, let me know, or just DoIt.
<jamesh> mpt: are you sure?  https://staging.ubuntu.com/products/launchpad-upload-and-queue/ <- name="launchpad-upload-and-queue" while displayname="Launchpad Upload and Queue system"
<mpt> jamesh, yes, because the latter will wrap while the former doesn't
<jamesh> shrug
<jamesh> mpt: I used Product.name because that's what is used on the bug pages
<jamesh> mpt: if you want to experiment, the file to edit is lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/batchnavigator-table-view.pt
<mpt> hmm, you have a point there
<mpt> BjornT, could I bother you for another five minutes?
<BjornT> sure
<mpt> BjornT, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file5j0KoI.html
<mpt> Either my two tests have the same silly mistake in it, such that they're picking up the output of the previous test
<mpt> or I don't know Python
<mpt> probably both
<mpt> I think it's the tests, because it keeps claiming I sent something that I actually sent 3~4 tests previously
<mpt> (emailinterface.txt line 738)
<lifeless> are they in separate .txt files ?
<mpt> no, all in emailinterface.txt
<mpt> but then there are already half a dozen tests of the same type in that file
<mpt> so that shouldn't matter
<BjornT> mpt: yeah it's strange. i'm not sure what the problem is. what happens if you insert '>>> stub.test_emails = [] ' right before your tests?
<BjornT> mpt: ah. how did you change PriorityEmailCommand?
<mpt_> BjornT, that produces "IndexError: list index out of range"
<BjornT> mpt_: ah. how did you change PriorityEmailCommand?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=lifeless]  Added support to guess the place where the KDE .po files should be imported. Include tests. (r3391: Carlos Perello Marin)
<carlos> go, go, go!
<carlos> hmm, no stub around...
<mpt_> BjornT, deleted it
<mpt_> ohhhh
<BjornT> hmm, i think i need to look at your changes to mail/*.py
<mpt_> BjornT, you're probably the most appropriate reviewer for this branch anyway
<mpt_> are reviewers allowed to fix bugs? :-)
<lifeless> mpt_: yes
<lifeless> mpt_: we can always get salgado or spiv or jamesh or kiko or I or steveA to give it one more once over
<mpt_> ok
<carlos> lifeless: I guess I should ask you as stub is not around
<carlos> lifeless: I'm going to force a source code update on staging to test the KDE path I just landed
<carlos> lifeless: is that ok for you?
<lifeless> carlos: I'm not aware of anything special being done on staging - go ahead
<carlos> ok, thanks
<carlos> staging is back
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> jamesh: quick call?
<jamesh> okay.  skype or phone?
<SteveA> skype.  i'll get my headset
<jamesh> or sip (although I had trouble calling lifeless earlier
<carlos> hmm, I did the staging update too early, my patch was not yet in place 
<SteveA> i don't have a sip system set up yet
<carlos> stub: hi, I did a staging update to test the patchset I just asked you to cherrypick 
<SteveA> i do hope the admins get asterisk set up soon
<carlos> stub: but I will need to do it again because seems like the mirror was missing that revision
<jamesh> we were using the ekiga.net registration service
<carlos> stub: ok?
<jamesh> but it had issues with us both being behind firewalls
<SteveA> jamesh: can you try restarting skype?
<jamesh> okay
<stub> carlos: ok.
<carlos> mpt: http://ds21.cc.yamaguchi-u.ac.jp/~eigo/temp/rosetta.jpg 
<carlos> mpt: have you seen that?
<carlos> The bug report seems to be talking about workrave integrated with launchpad!! :-D
<mpt> ow
<mpt> carlos, I tried to install Internet Explorer today to debug those problems, but the installer crashed
<mpt> I reported a bug on it
<carlos> mpt: the 'funny' part is that he was able to use the translation form and after some submissions, he got that problem
<mpt> oh, interesting
<mpt> so normally it isn't like that?
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/37994
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37994 in rosetta "Centre/Left column overlap in IE6. CSS-y. Screenshot" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<carlos> "I translated about 5 pages and then suddenly the left coloumn overlapped the centre column"
<jamesh> https://staging.ubuntu.com/projects/launchpad/+bugs
<mpt> weird
<carlos> staging is back
* carlos hates real world data
<carlos> stub: please, ignore the cherry pick request, I found a bug
<stub> ok
<stub> Whatever updates you make though will probably depend on that patch, so if I cherry pick a later fix at some point I'll need to bring in r3391 too.
<stub> carlos: Do you have an ETA? I haven't got any rollouts scheduled this week yet.
<carlos> stub: well, the fix is already done
<carlos> stub: and I'm going to add the test
<carlos> so, I think 30 minutes + PQM + staging update
<carlos> it's a trivial fix
<carlos> and is easy to test too
<stub> ok
<lifeless> stub - did you bounce the authserver in your last rollout ?
<stub> nope
<lifeless> could you refresh its code and bounce it ?
<lifeless> then I can finish the conversion of vostok to a standard setup
<lifeless> stub: I spoke with elmo about us doing ssh from pqm@balleny to the appservers. Hes happy if we use a dedicated key that PQM has to do that
<lifeless> also, was the email I sent you about the layout on vostok sufficiently clear that you can do it yourself from here on out ?
<stub> yay.
<stub> I'll still pull from jubany though
<stub> I'll read it and let you know ;)
<lifeless> makes sense to me
<ddaa> hey stub
<lifeless> jubany is != appservers
* stub can't see an email
<ddaa> stub: I would like if you could handle bzrsyncd@gandwana rollouts from now on
<stub> Ahh... I filed it.
<stub> ddaa: ok.
<ddaa> I'll keep you posted if I need to make a cherrypick at some point.
<stub> This is all getting a bit heavy weight - time to think about improving and semi-automating rollouts.
<lifeless> stub: yes
<lifeless> ddaa: why is bzrsyncd a different user? if it was the same user no extra rollout would be needed
<stub> It was often running a different branch before. If that has settled down we can run it from a central launchpad tree.
<stub> (but no reason to not keep it running as a seperate unix user - we should do more of that)
<lifeless> just put them all in group launchpad 
<lifeless> ?
<ddaa> I like the ability to poke it directly.
<stub> That is what is happening on drescher, with different users all members of the lp_archive group so they can access the code (although it is world readable anyway...)
<ddaa> It's great for fixing problems quickly.
<lifeless> ddaa: define poke please, so stub and I dont break your poking 
<ddaa> stracing, running manually, rolling out fixes myself
<ddaa> killing if necessay
<ddaa> though I will inform you whenever I change the production code, so we know where the buck lies
<lifeless> rollout is the issue, because if its a central tree, then you really need access to write to that tree
<ddaa> yup
<lifeless> and if its a central tree rollout affects all the services
<stub> As long as fixes get rolled out to rocketfuel asap and we are notified to cherry pick them into the production branch we should avoid blatting the fixes. And blatting will happen more now I'm thinking of automating software pushes to some extent
<ddaa> I'm all for automation. That would make it cheap to keep a separate tree.
<lifeless> ddaa: when was the last time you needed to write new code to fix a branch scanner bug and roll it out asap ?
<ddaa> quite some time ago, but "past performance is no indicator of the future"
<ddaa> the point is that the ability to do it adds some significant robustness to the process
<ddaa> at the expense of some exceptional communication
<lifeless> actually, I think it is :). We have a lot of cron job daemons now. But I'll leave this to you and stub, I'm happy either way.
<lifeless> What I'm not keen on is any non-reviewed-and-committed-to-rocketfuel code running against the production database.
<carlos> stub: I just sent the merge request to pqm
<ddaa> I would hope that by now my reputation for anal retention would precede me in such matters.
<lifeless> ddaa: the thing is, I don't understand what differentiates what you are asking for from that.
<ddaa> for example: ability to alter the frequency or the arguments of the cronjob, ability to add debugging code
<ddaa> ability to run tests (e.g. email tests in the future) as the user the script is running as
<ddaa> (or db access tests)
<ddaa> I expect the branch scanner to significantly grow in size and complexity in the future. So it will likely not be always as stable as it is now.
<stub> speaking of cronjobs, we are getting to the stage of needing to migrate to some sort of central scheduler to smooth database load and contention
* stub adds it to his wish list
<ddaa> music to my ears :)
<ddaa> something resembling a buildd, maybe?
<stub> perhaps. I don't know enough about buildd to make that call.
<ddaa> I mean in terms of overall architecture
<stub> Thats what I mean too ;)
<stub> 'buildd is like this daemon that builds stuff'
<ddaa> a master service handing out jobs to any number of slaves, the master centralises the smarts about what to given to who when
<stub> Yup
<ddaa> the slaves being quite stupid, but doing all the processing
<stub> Although it can be dumber, as we won't need to trigger arbitrary jobs on arbitrary hosts
<ddaa> that's a theme that is quite recurrent in my work
<ddaa> stub: do you need any information to handle branch-scanner rollouts?
<lifeless> stub: is there a password for launchpad@production-server ?
<stub> Probably - I'll need to have a poke around first
<stub> lifeless: You mean the unix account? I have no idea.
<lifeless> elmo: ?
<stub> passwords suck
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> but I need to bootstrap the ssh key
<lifeless> can you ping me when the authserver has been bounced ?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fixed a bug raised by real world data after my KDE changes. If the IPOTemplate is not yet imported, we cannot guess the IPOFile. Includes a test (r3392: Carlos Perello Marin)
<lifeless> and - when you've generated the tree for the rollout, can you leave it around for me ?
<ddaa> lifeless: do you know when will the branch puller will be rolled out by DBA next?
<lifeless> ddaa: once the authserver is bounced
<ddaa> It appears to be dead ATM, but I could not get a sysadmin to pong me back yesterday
<ddaa> and of course, I was unable to do anything short of seeing that the accumulated CPU does not grow...
<lifeless> ddaa: the DBA's have access to debug it. it was failing in the weekend due to a production server misconfig
<ddaa> wonderfish
<ddaa> I take it DBA have the situation under control.
<ddaa> * in control
<lifeless> there was a deadlock or something, I've killed the hung process
<lifeless> please try elmo, znarl, stub and I when there is a problem, not just the sysadmins.
<ddaa> you two were in bed
<SteveA> ????
<SteveA> dude
<lifeless> ddaa: stub has a split day ;0
* ddaa looks at SteveA quizzically
<stub> oops... distracted
* stub goes and plays with the authserver
<stub> lifeless: Why do you need  the password to setup the ssh key? Need me to add it to authorized_keys or something?
<lifeless> stub: ssh-copy-id is easiest way
<lifeless> stub: no, I'm adding it now by hand
<stub> heh... never seen that before
<carlos> lifeless: how long takes since a merge is processed by pqm and it's available from rocketfuel-built?
<lifeless> carlos: 30 minutes
<SteveA> ddaa: you should say "you two were in your beds", because "you two were in bed" means something different than you intended
<lifeless> carlos: worst case
<ddaa> SteveA: ha... thank you.
<lifeless> stub: its setup on gangotri
<lifeless> stub: if you want it on other machines, you can copy it around ;)
<lifeless> stub: I'll be copying it to vostok now. I'm wondering if we should ask the admins to put it in their userdb ?
<stub> I don't know how that works
<carlos> ok
<lifeless> well when users are being authenticated it can get the key from the userldap database
<lifeless> which means 'any machine with a launchpad user would have this key setup'
<lifeless> ok, stub, you can ssh from balleny to launchpad@gangotri seamlessly
<lifeless> rsync too therefore
<lifeless> stub: when do you think I should come back  to do this ?
<stub> eh? Oh... authserver has been done.
<lifeless> stub: well I'm also going to rollout a new tree to vostok to get spivs sftp bugfixen
* stub is having a fuzzy and unproductive day
<lifeless> stub: so if you are generating a production tree for gangotri and thingy, I'll use that
<stub> I haven't looked at Carlos' cherry pick yet. I just rolled out the current production launchpad branch, the tree of which can be found on chinstrap in ~stub/launchpad
<lifeless> stub: whats in ~/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/production/1.56 on balleny?
<stub> r3354 with cherry picks on r3358, r3362, r3373, r3382
<lifeless> so the launchpad part of the current production tree ?
<stub> yes
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> gnarh
<lifeless> I wanted 3364 :p
<lifeless> when are you planning a new full drop ?
<stub> The vostok rollout docs look file
<lifeless> great
<stub> I wasn't planning a full drop this week unless somebody bitched. You bitching?
<ddaa> bitch!
<lifeless> I'm biatching
<ddaa> what was that about?
<stub> ok. I can do a rollout tonight if you want
<stub> maybe r3382 with carlos' stuff cherry picked
<carlos> stub: r3391 and r3392 (if this one appears....)
<stub> yup
<carlos> I'm testing it on staging now (but applied it manually as it's not available on rocketfuel's mirror yet)
<carlos> hmm, seems like it's working ;-)
<carlos> jordi: https://staging.ubuntu.com/rosetta/imports?status=APPROVED&type=all
<lifeless> that would be most excellent. I'll
<lifeless> I've grabbed a copy of your tree to ~/production/launchpad on balleny
<jordi> carlos: good stuff!
<ddaa> haha, just found out branch-scanner is in need of quick fix!
<ddaa> just a bit of db poking will do it
<carlos> stub: ok, my fix landed on rocketfuel
<carlos> and seems like it's working without problems on staging
<carlos> stub: I think you can start with the cherrypick when you want
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Make production config usable by authserver instance (r3393: Stuart Bishop)
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> stub: do you need anything from me for that cherry pick?
<stub> nope.
<carlos> ok, see you later
<carlos> stub: thanks
<matsubara> good morning!
<lifeless> spiv - around ?
<lifeless> ddaa: rollout of the branch puller cannot happen today
<lifeless> ddaa: will try for tomorrow
<ddaa> thanks for telling me
<ddaa> hopefully we won't have that much downtime in the future :(
<lifeless> if you notice it tell someone ;). I mean, email people rather than waiting to say face 2 face
<lifeless> that will reduce the window immediately.
<ddaa> lifeless: I told kiko as soon as I noticed something was weird.
<ddaa> I guess I should have emailed the DBAs
<lifeless> if you'd like us to do something ..
<matsubara> BjornT: 
<matsubara> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> hi matsubara 
<matsubara> hello BjornT, would you have time to review the patch for bug 33978?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33978 in malone "Advanced search page doesn't do any input validation" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33978
<lifeless> night all
<matsubara> night rob
<BjornT> matsubara: yeah, i should have time to review it either today or tomorrow. add it to my queue on PendingReviews and put the diff somewhere.
<ddaa> holy cow, revision number is full of dups!!!
<matsubara> BjornT: ok, thanks.
<ddaa> stub, you still around?
<stub> yes
<ddaa> I'm going to need a big delete on Revision number, I'll prepare the query for you to review
<David_Mills> Hi, I'm trying to report a couple of bugs I noticed in Dapper Flight 6, but I can't find where to put them.
<David_Mills> First off, after installing nvidia-glx, trying to enable the driver results in a md5 check error on the xorg.conf, but the nvidia-glx package doesn't accept bugs
<David_Mills> The other bug concerns time setting, I had to reset my clock since dapper considered that it was GMT (it was actually EST), and this change made sudo stop working due to the timestamp being in the future.
<David_Mills> Also, setting the time forward more than a minute or 2 set the screensaver off.
<matsubara> David_Mills: I think those issues are best addressed at #ubuntu
<David_Mills> matsubara: Thanks, I was actually looking for places to put those 2 bugs, since I couldn't find appropriate packages in launchpad
<matsubara> David_Mills: about the first issue, did you try here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-glx/+filebug ?
<David_Mills> I've been looking for that for half an hour, thanks :)
<matsubara> np
<seb128> hi
<seb128> is that know that the "upstream task autoupdate" has issue with duplication?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/sound-juicer/+bug/21998
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 21998 in sound-juicer "Hangs when trying to overwrite a file without sufficient permissions" [Minor,Confirmed]  
<seb128> "  	 sound-juicer (upstream)   	Unconfirmed  	Unknown  	  Linked to  gnome-bugs #128074"
<seb128> hum
<seb128> in fact that's "REOPENED" which is considered as "Unconfirmed" maybe
<salgado> hmmm. staging hasn't been resuscitaded yet?
<carlos> salgado: It was
<carlos> is it down?
<carlos> salgado: is being updated atm
<salgado> carlos, ah, I see. thanks
<kiko> BjornT, do you think that moving to methods will have a better impact on the factoring of the malone backend code?
<matsubara> carlos: ping
<matsubara> carlos: nm, found the answers that I was looking for in the rosetta faq. :)
<BjornT> kiko: what part of the malone code are you thinking of?
<kiko> the different callsites that actually modify status (trigger workflow statuses) of which there are 3 that I am aware of (are there more?)
<kiko> good work carlos!
<elmo> umm
<kiko> hey elmo 
<kiko> how are you man
<elmo> kiko: throw myself off a bus happy, as always
* kiko chuckles
<BjornT> kiko: actually, for malone i think it would make sense to rely on SQLObjectModifiedEvent, and do the workflow check there in a subscriber. it adds a level of abstraction though, and it depends on how much workflow related stuff we want to do. if we only want to do things on status changes, a method setStatus probably makes more sense.
<BjornT> kiko: as for methods vs. properties, i think it depends on how much we want to do when changing the status. i don't think it will have much impact on the factoring of the code.
<kiko> BjornT, hey, I think I like that idea. 
<carlos> kiko: thanks ;-)
<kiko> so what would callsites change if we used the ME instead of calling API directly?
<BjornT> kiko: would you only set dates and other stuff, or would you have checks, so that only certain people can set the status to Confirmed and so on? In the former case, the callsites wouldn't have to be modified at all, in the latter, they would have to be modified where they fire off the event.
<kiko> BjornT, I see -- so if you wanted to verify you'd fire off the event and then check if it worked or not.
<SteveA> kiko: i think the workflow-based API makes the permissions make more sense
<kiko> it does.
<kiko> bradb: why don't you do a mockup patch of the callsites to get a feel of what the different APIs would look like?
<kiko> maybe BjornT can assist you?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  -- but iwj requested it; include bug contacts in the main source package page; also cleans up portlets there somewhat (r3394: kiko)
<salgado> kiko, ddaa, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-04-03/A16 is what caused the breakage in the supermirror puller script
<ddaa> salgado: yup, lifeless told me it was broken
<ddaa> his idea of "simplifying" the configs keeps on backfiring, the branch puller is still offline (he killed it) and should be back online tomorrow.
<kiko> that was being sent to launchpad-errors fwiw
<ddaa> I am probably not subscribed to that specific topic
<ddaa> kiko: you are my smart agent for all launchpad-errors matters :)
<kiko> I read everything
<kiko> carlos, ping?
<bradb> kiko: You mean method vs. event-driven vs. properties?
<kiko> bradb, yeah
<bradb> (BTW, I also considered using events, but I think that's even more overengineering than using methods.)
<kiko> that way you can tell for yourself which tradeoffs each of the designs have
<kiko> well
<kiko> look at the callsite and database code
<carlos> kiko: pong
<kiko> and see what results in the optimal factoring
<SteveA> from considering the security angle, i think using methods is easiest to understand
<SteveA> and easiest to explain
<kiko> carlos, so, mark is asking me what we could do to get a visible metric of language pack quality over time
<SteveA> as you can easily explain who can move a task to what states
<kiko> carlos, do you have some ideas on that front? to start off with, what is a good language pack quality metric?
<SteveA> and that is simply based on what methods a person has access to
<carlos> kiko: quality about translations or about how well do we create them?
<kiko> carlos, quality of our exported language packs versus the original language packs.
<bradb> SteveA: The problem we're trying to solve here though is setting dates on tasks, not bugtask state workflow. At least, that's how it started out. :)
<kiko> bradb, not really; mark wanted us to evaluate the backend API as we did it, and I agree it's a good idea.
<carlos> kiko: Hmm, well, the best metric there is the amount of new translations added by Rosetta
<kiko> carlos, what about translation exports and imports that Rosetta drops?
<carlos> kiko: I have a list from pitti that gives me the list of translation domains that we are missing or we are adding from Rosetta
<kiko> carlos, is that done daily?
<kiko> and are the language packs done daily?
<carlos> kiko: pitti is able to give you that information, I think he has a script to detect that kind of things
<carlos> kiko: yes and yes
<carlos> kiko: http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/langpacks/buildd-rosetta-domaindiff.txt
<bradb> kiko: So the deliverable here then is something that also implements a BugTask state workflow? (i.e. with perms checking and BugTask object validation?) I just want to make sure I'm solving the right problem.
<SteveA> bradb: XP -- regularly looking for an opportunity to refactor
<carlos> kiko: from time to time, I'm fixing some of them
<carlos> kiko: the most visible difference is the lack of KDE
<kiko> bradb, we might reconsider it if we decide it's not worth it, but we haven't even explored that possibility yet, so that's why I think it's worth it.
<bradb> SteveA: Absolutely. Always. My understanding of refactoring is that it doesn't change external behaviour though. :)
<carlos> kiko: but, as you already know, that's mostly fixed
<LarstiQ> bradb: just include the external bits in your refactoring effort ;)
<SteveA> bradb: eh?
<SteveA> bradb: we're not talking about changing external behaviour.  we're talking about improving the API and altering the client code of the API to be consistent with whatever the API changes to
<bradb> SteveA: i.e. if the solution here is to aim for something that does BugTask state workflow/perms checking, that'd be changing external behaviour.
<carlos> kiko: the thing is that we are not going to drop the original language packs directly, we are comparing them from time to time
<carlos> and fix the differences, until we reach the point when Rosetta exports can be used directly
<SteveA> bradb: would it change external behaviour?
<carlos> and I think we are near that point now, when KDE is completely imported
<SteveA> i don't think so.  i'm just talking about making the system easier to understand for pepole reading the code.
<bradb> SteveA: Yes. For example, you'd get an error message trying to set "In Progress" when there's no assignee.
<kiko> bradb, we haven't discussing /doing that/
<kiko> just being able to do it if we decide to later
<kiko> so for now, no, no external change.
<bradb> oh, ok, sorry
<kiko> s/discussing/discussed and s/sorry// because there's nothing to be sorry about!
<bradb> :P
<bradb> Okay, I'll see what I can come up with as a prototype API.
<kiko> carlos, that's cool, but I think we can modify that report slightly and get the metrics we want
<carlos> kiko: sure
<carlos> kiko: I asked pitti that specific information because is what I'm trying to fix atm
<kiko> carlos, for instance, just having counts of how many domains we differ
<kiko> and having that sent to the launchpad list daily
<kiko> how does that sound?
<carlos> hmm, that's ok for me, but I'm not sure if other people will want to get that spam daily....
<kiko> I do!
<kiko> and it's great to have a larger group of people interested in rosetta's status
<carlos> ;-)
<kiko> stub, SteveA: why did we upgrade production again today?
<jordi> halloi
<stub> kiko: 'cause lifeless needed a higher patch level on the authserver for supermirror stuff (or something like that)
<kiko> stub, okay but I would have loved to know the rationale behind the update too
<stub> ok
<kiko> (so I don't have to distract you on IRC for it)
<carlos> mpt_: hi
<carlos> did you changed the way we show statistics in Rosetta?
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kdebase/+pots/kcmtaskbar/
<SteveA> carlos: you really expect mpt to be around at this hour?
<carlos> is a bit hard to understand the number that we are adding with the graphics
<carlos> SteveA: well.. if he's online....
<kiko> carlos?
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> kiko: see the URL I pasted
<kiko> carlos, wait up
<SteveA> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=264
<kiko> carlos, what number?
<kiko> carlos, do you need to shift-reload by any chance?
<carlos> oh
<carlos> ok
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> kiko: was it a css change?
<kiko> yes, and stub doesn't know how to CSS invalidate
<SteveA> i know how we can do that
<SteveA> for CSS and such that we expect to be changing, we put it in a resourcedirectory using the directive of the same name
<SteveA> and make the resourcedirectory called "siteuiN" where N is a number we increment
<SteveA> then, when we rev the CSS, we need to change the directory in the main template
<SteveA> and update that resource directory directive
<kiko> that sounds super-complicated
<SteveA> it's cumbersome
<kiko> why doesn't zope just invalidate the file? is it not zope?
<SteveA> it depends how much we want it
<SteveA> it is nothing to do with zope
<SteveA> we could make zope or apache send "no fucking way are you to cache this" headers
<kiko> I'd like to just expire it correctly
<SteveA> lifeless would be the one to say exactly what headers to send
<kiko> I thought firefox handled this the right way
<SteveA> the most reliable way, considering internet http caches, is to change the location / filename of the CSS
<SteveA> we could make the CSS include parts of the main template a view
<SteveA> and have that view class look up a setting from launchpad.conf
<SteveA> and have a custom resource thinggie that also uses that setting
<SteveA> so, we have css_version = 23
<SteveA> in the launchpad.conf
<SteveA> and that one setting says where to serve the CSS up from
<SteveA> and also where to refer to it in the main templates
<carlos> SteveA++
<carlos> I like that idea
<SteveA> kiko: if you're +1, i'll file a bug
<kiko> I'm +1 on not requiring people to shift-reload every time we change CSS yes :)
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/38037
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38037 in launchpad "Make CSS files refreshed on code updates" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<kiko> Znarl, yo! I have an RT request of the day today: 4532!
<kiko> BjornT, we need to start sending out email notifications when bugwatches update
<kiko> BjornT, how much work is that going to be?
<Znarl> kiko : Hey kiko, will take a look.
<kiko> BjornT, did you see corey's latest email to launchpad-users?
<kiko> what do you think of it?
<elmo> what's up with launchpad's team searching?
<BjornT> kiko: it's not that much work. all that is needed is to create a new person, from which the notifications are sent from, and then make sure that an event is fired off everytime a task is changed.
<elmo> either my expectations are unrealistically high or it's entirely SNAFU
<elmo> https://launchpad.net/people/?name=b&searchfor=teamsonly <-- returns nothing
<BjornT> kiko: yes, i saw the email. i'm not sure how we should improve the notifications. some people like the new format, some don't, it will be impossible to please everyone.
<elmo> alternatively, ddaa, what's the name of the 'buttress' team in launchpad?
<ddaa> vcs-imports
<ddaa> buttress was deemy overly cute and potentially offensive
<ddaa> actually, it was "buttsource"
<ddaa> buttsource was deemy overly cute and potentially offensive
<elmo> thanks
<kiko> BjornT, he was writing about the inconsistency versus bugmail entered via email and via IRC?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add notice on two shipit pages that we're not yet taking requests of dapper CDs (r3395: Guilherme Salgado)
<kiko> salgado, but the supermirror crash, that's now fixed in production, I believe?
<BjornT> kiko: as i understand it, he wants the notifications to look more consistent and structured, like the old format, pleasing bugzilla users.
<kiko> no
<kiko> that's not what I am asking about
<kiko> I'm asking about the inconsistency he reported
* BjornT reads the email again
<uws> "Fix committed" bugs still show up in the malone listing
<uws> Is there a way to mass-change all fix-committed bugs to fix-released?
<BjornT> kiko: are you saying that what he describes in the email (adding 'Comment Added') actually happens when you add a comment via the web? or what inconsistency are you referring to?
<kiko> If someone changes on the web interface, it is sending out with
<kiko> Comment Added. However, if someone uses the email interface, it is
<kiko> merely forwarding the email on, without changes, ala debbugs.
<kiko> he is suggesting that our bug emails have different formats depending on where they come from. but AFAIK that isn't true, is it?
<BjornT> kiko: no, that's not true. you see no difference between a comment added via the web UI vs a commment added via email.
<kiko> then reply to him and say he's on crack! 
<SteveA> matsubara: hello
<matsubara> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> matsubara: in ~stevea/daf_public_html on chinstrap, there's the various reports etc. that daf was using for bug triage
<SteveA> would you be able to take on maintaining these pages, and have them under ~matsubara on chinstrap ?
<matsubara> SteveA: let me take a look at it.
<carlos> jordi: ping
<jordi> pong
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: rs=SteveA IIRC Remove security-unaware methods from BugTaskSet and make a more obviously insecure method available for scripts that need to iterate over all items (r3396: kiko)
<matsubara> SteveA: I copied then over to ~matsubara and as soon as time permits I'll take a look at the code. 
<SteveA> matsubara: cool, thanks
<kiko> salgado, write to stub CC: launchpad about the missing passwords? maybe asking what happened on 2006-01-13? (gina run? but gina uses createPersonAndEmail, which is safe, right?)
<salgado> kiko, I'm investigating it
<kiko> ok
<kiko> me just jumping the gun as usual
<salgado> apparently two different scripts created these people
<salgado> one created them because of translations and the other because they're maintainers
<salgado> package maintainers, that is
<kiko> the latter one seems to be soyuz before your suggested problem was fixed
<kiko> the former might be an old rosetta problem -- carlos carlooooos?
<salgado> but I didn't get to the ones created on 2006-01-13, which apparently were created because they have some relation to bugs
<carlos> kiko: ?
<kiko> bugzilla import?
<kiko> carlos, some users in our db have preferred email addresses but no passwords
<kiko> which means they were created the wrong way
<kiko> do you know which part of rosetta might do that, and is that an old bug that was fixed?
<carlos> kiko: I don't think we are setting a preferred email address..
<carlos> let me check
<kiko> did you use to at some point?
<kiko> Znarl, how's that looking?
<carlos> don't think so
<carlos> if person is None:
<carlos>             # We create a new user without a password.
<carlos>             person, dummy = personset.createPersonAndEmail(
<carlos>                                 email, displayname=name)
<carlos> kiko: is that broken?
<carlos> kiko: that's what we use to create new accounts
<carlos> personset is an IPersonSet
<salgado> carlos, that's the right way to create a person. it won't set the email address as preferred
<carlos> salgado: I think that code has more than 6 months
<carlos> at least, I didn't changed it this year
<carlos> it could even have a year... so I don't think the problem was caused by Rosetta, but who knows...
<kiko> salgado, yeah, the supermirror crash is fixed
<kiko> BjornT, Znarl says he's nailed your RT request -- can you attempt to test it?
<BjornT> kiko: sure
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you
<BjornT> kiko: it seems that it doesn't work yet. when i try to send an email to the address i get: host fiordland.ubuntu.com[82.211.81.145]  said: 554 <notifications@specs.launchpad.net>: Relay access denied (in reply to RCPT TO command)
<kiko> thanks BjornT 
<SteveA> anyone up for a quick review?  https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/stevea/launchpad/ui//full-diff
<SteveA> it looks big, but really it is mostly removals and svg/png/blackbox-js
<SteveA> this is the new menus bling
<SteveA> there's even a test
<kiko> not me!
<kiko> SteveA, can you approve pitti's request on the launchpad list?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/38040 (+duplicate form should accept integer or bug nickname) r=kiko (r3397: Diogo Matsubara)
<matsubara-lunch> wow
<matsubara-lunch> that was fast.
<kiko> yeah, pqm is ripping em up today
<matsubara-lunch> second round?
<kiko-fud> yes
<bradb> Shelving to default/00: "Changes shelved on 2006-04-04 12:54:58" <-- That is a wild new shelve message.
<kiko-fud> I like wild things
<lakin> bradb: thanks for bug 35075  ... /me goes off in search of how to do it.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35075 in malone "Bug Triagers would benifit from a way to list bugs filed without a package" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35075
<bradb> lakin: no prob
<bradb> I gave a hint in my fix comment.
<lakin> I found it. :)
<bradb> coooooool
<bradb> I've got a patch in the queue now that will add advanced searching to the one last listing that didn't have it: the package bug reports.
<Znarl> BjornT : It should be working now.
<lakin> bradb: way cool.
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<SteveA> kiko: want to rubber-stamp my menus branch?
<SteveA> c'mon man, you know you have a rubber fetish
<kiko> no dude
<kiko> I am not doing any of that rubbering
<SteveA> burn some rubber
<jordi> uh
<jordi> kiko, SteveA: can you have a look at OOPS-94D267?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/94D267
<kiko> yes
<jordi> I can't modify or create new potemplatenames.
<jordi> This is pretty critical for me right now
<kiko> wait 5 minutes.
<jordi> sure
<matsubara> jordi: is the problem that you're having related to bug 37394? the oops isn't available yet.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37394 in rosetta "POtemplatename needs unique name validator" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37394
<salgado> is staging still being updated?
<matsubara> jordi: just opened the oops, that's fixed and should be working on production
<kiko> matsubara, no, the bug is that jordi is trying to add names with underscores in them.
<kiko> are we not checking valid_name there/
<jordi> uh
<jordi> ok, I'll ignore that template for now.
<kiko> jordi, you can't add names with underscores.
<kiko> there's no way around that
<kiko> file a bug if you have trouble there
<kiko> matsubara, is there a bug filed for checking a name for potemplatenames?
<jordi> some KDE stuff use _
<kiko> they are in trouble with us
<kiko> or, well, does the potemplatename we use matter?
<kiko> it's not the domain
<kiko> jordi, file a bug on this, I suggest
<matsubara> kiko: i'll check, but I don't think there's
<matsubara> jordi: assign it to me and will fix it and write a test.
<jordi> kiko: k
<jordi> great
<kiko> well
<kiko> wait
<jordi> is this against rosetta or lp?
<kiko> jordi, by fix he means "won't crash"
<jordi> oh
<jordi> I cannot use an underscore, period?
<kiko> it won't allow you to enter names with underscores.
<kiko> period.
<kiko> does it matter?
<jordi> why's that? there's packages using them
<kiko> because underscores are not allowed in launchpad URLs
<kiko> anyone, SteveA, do we have unit tests for launchpad in our tree? where do they live?
<SteveA> we have some unit tests
<SteveA> they live in tests/ directories
<SteveA> to unit test the package the tests/ package is a sub-package of
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> do you recall daf's proposed selectresults.txt test that checked if security-proxied select results worked?
<kiko> I'm going to land it
<kiko> but I don't know where to put it
<kiko> and whether or not to make it a unit test
<kiko> maybe in sqlos?
<SteveA> sure
<SteveA> although, that should be a functional test really, i expect
<kiko> so where do I put it?
<kiko> ftests/ ?
<SteveA> as it is about the integration of SelectResults and security proxies
<SteveA> yes
<kiko> yes, correct
<SteveA> really it is an "integration test"
<SteveA> but we don't make a distinction between functional and integration tests
<matsubara> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file9JLNMB.html
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  shiny new sitemap and hierarchy navigation. with test. (r3398: Steve Alexander)
<elmo> and the trivial abuse award goes to ...
<kiko> SteveA is such a bulldozer
<kiko> I should back that out
<SteveA> oh, was that me?
<kiko> it does have your name on it.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix bug 37911 (No advanced search for package bug reports) (r3399: Brad Bollenbach)
<matsubara> jordi: did you report that bug about invalid POTemplaName?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Add the name_validator constraint to IPOTemplateName.name fixing OOPS-94D267 r=kiko (r3400: Diogo Matsubara)
<kiko> SteveA, I still haven't found out how to add an ftest for that problem.
<kiko> the ftests we have are kinda weird
<sabdfl> evenin' all
<SteveA> hiya
<sabdfl> is staging supposed to be unresponsive?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> looks like it hung again
<SteveA> i'd like to leave it hung until lifeless is around in a couple of hours
<SteveA> he has expertise in getting stack traces out of hung python processes
<SteveA> sabdfl: is staging being hung biting your ass greatly?
<kiko> salgado, have you been able to test MM on mawson yet?
<jordi> matsubara: gah
<jordi> matsubara: no, doing now
<kiko> jordi, already fixed, see above
<matsubara> jordi: too late dude, already committed
<kiko> if you want to file a bug on being able to cope with underscores in template names, cool
<salgado> kiko, no, I'm still investigatin that data corruption
<SteveA> kiko: just mailed lifeless asking him to look at staging when he gets up
<salgado> kiko, can I access the web UI that uses launchpad_dogfood?
<kiko> thanks SteveA 
<kiko> salgado, yeah, dogfood.ubuntu.com IIRC, needs certificate IIRC
<salgado> and from mawson, can I access staging's database?
<kiko> I can at least
<kiko> I don't know if you can though
<kiko> do you need staging to be working? 
<kiko> if so, you're better off waiting
<salgado> no, if there's dogfood I can use it, I think
<jordi> matsubara: oops, too late then.
<salgado> need to check what revision we're running there
<jordi> matsubara: should I close?
<kiko> sabdfl, I admire your energy in keeping your inbox clean :)
<matsubara> jordi: fix comitted 
<matsubara> jordi: unless you want to change it as kiko suggested above.
<salgado> kiko, who else uses mawson?
<salgado> I mean who else uses launchpad_dogfood
<jordi> matsubara: suggested wherE?
<jordi> I feel off IRC
<matsubara> kiko if you want to file a bug on being able to cope with underscores in template names, cool
<matsubara> jordi: ^^ that was his suggestion
<jordi> oh right
<jordi> I'll modify it
<matsubara> jordi: I just closed it... 
<jordi> oops
<jordi> ok, I'll file a new one
<jordi> ths is a mess :)
<jordi> but now it has a modified body/title :)
<ddaa> *cries* buildbot is breaking my merges again *cries*
<ddaa> *weep* *bitch* *sob*
<ddaa> matsubara: kiko: what is the process to handle support requests in launchpad ATM?
<kiko> ddaa, matsubara has currently been gardening them, AFAIK
<ddaa> I see there is an insane amount of open requests, and the Launchpad QA team is restricted and only has matsubara as a member, so other LP folks cannot help.
<kiko> it is restricted?
<ddaa> I meant to redirect that guys with a dud productseries to the support tracker, but it looks more like the bit bucket than a place to get help from.
<kiko> well you can probably ask to be a member
<ddaa> kiko: I think most (all?) launchpad devs should be member of Launchpad QA.
<kiko> mmmm
<kiko> it's a lot of traffic, I suspect. matsubara?
<matsubara> I created it as restricted because I took Launchpad Developers team as an example.
<matsubara> kiko: it's not that much traffic
<kiko> matsubara, add ddaa and me then :)
<ddaa> Having a single authoritative person is useful, but I think it's useful for launchpad devels to be aware of what people are bitching about.
<matsubara> but there's lots of noise in the requests, like people asking for ubuntu cds.
<ddaa> Probably mpt too, I guess there is a lot of food for UI design though in there.
<ddaa> matsubara: you can deal with the noise, and we can  see the signal for our personal edification.
<ddaa> If anything, the noise is probably a signal that the path to cd requests and such is not clear enough.
<matsubara> just added mpt, ddaa and kiko
<ddaa> matsubara: can you email mpt so he will not be too surprised?
<matsubara> ddaa: sure
<matsubara> shall I add any of you as admin?
<ddaa> I'd be happy to be admin of whatever team.
<ddaa> If only to better better TZ coverage :)
* ddaa wonders why he is stuttering so much on IRC nowadays.
<ddaa> as long as people will not start expecting me to deal with all and any support request. I probably do not have enough patience to deal with stuff like that https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+ticket/593
<kiko> ddaa, you don't need to care about them, IMO, but nice if you have some time for it.
<matsubara> ddaa: at least that one is legible
<matsubara> the great mpt_ 
<matsubara> I was about to mail you
<ddaa> mpt_ you just won the sweepstake
<matsubara> mpt_: just added you to Launchpad QA team
<ddaa> you will receive even more launchpam!
<matsubara> ddaa: btw, I reported a bug 37893 which will help a bit in controlling the support spam
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37893 in launchpad "Launchpad support mails needs a header in the same format of bugmails." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37893
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  offer LP_DEBUG_SQL and LP_DEBUG_SQL_EXTRA environment variables to control output of SQL and tracebacks when running application server (r3401: kiko)
<ddaa> okay... where was I...
<kiko> SteveA, I just went ahead and did it.
<ddaa> ha, yes... *whine* darn buildbot *kicks* cannot merge cscvs anymore *cries*
<SteveA> kiko: did it?
<kiko> SteveA, as dilys reports.
<SteveA> cool
<sabdfl> SteveA: no, my ass just wants to gaze at a launchpad-with-top-menubar before crashing
<kiko> sabdfl, how do I get my distribution to updateCompleteSourcePackageCache?
<sabdfl> kiko: scripts that mess with the packages (like soyuz) should kick that now and then
<sabdfl> though a better answer is to kick just the package you care about whenever you touch it
<kiko> sabdfl, I need it done to get some sampledata ruffled. bummer.
<sabdfl> because it's *expensive*
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> just want my data in current.sql
<sabdfl> kiko: make sampledata; ../path/to/script/that/kicks/it; make newsampledata
<sabdfl> script can be cd ../database; python -i ./harness.py << for d in Distribution.select(): d.updateCompleteSourcePackageCache()
<sabdfl> ish
<kiko>     ProgrammingError: ERROR:  permission denied for sequence distributionsourcepackagecache_id_seq
* kiko sighs
<kiko> I'll just fuck around with the sampledata i guess
<kiko> oh, found a way around that, whee
<kiko> salgado, have time for a short review?
<kiko> (say yes)
<salgado> yes
<salgado> where's it?
<kiko> generating, 2m turkish
<kiko> salgado, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filet6d4DD.html\
<kiko> drop the \ 
<kiko> I suck
<salgado> kiko, why's that change in the two search methods? doesn't the fti of those tables contain the 'name' column?
<jordi> alo
<kiko> salgado, can you ignore the distroarchrelease bit? it's not going in
<ddaa> Good night guys.
* kiko doesn't know how to bzr diff
<kiko> salgado, the fti column does include name, but fti doesn't work well for stuff like package names -- they can be like "at" or "linux-2.6.15" both things which fti doesn't match.
<ddaa> kiko: if you prepare me a voodoo doll at buildbot's address, I'll tell you all about it :)
<ddaa> kiko: hint, you can do "bzr diff path/to/tree path/to/other/tree"
<kiko> salgado, the former because it is short (and possibly a stopword) and the latter because of the dots.
* kiko thinks fti sucks but la la la la la
<salgado> kiko, fair enough. r=salgado, then
* ddaa goes to bed
<kiko> thanks salgado 
<salgado> fti sucks sometimes, but I think it would suck more without it
<kiko> I'll add a comment
<jordi> kiko: tomorrow there's swimming at 7AM
<kiko> jordi, there's swimming for me in 45m
<jordi> kiko: cool!
#launchpad 2007-04-02
<ubotu> New bug: #99967 in blueprint "Zero gap between search form and listing table" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99967
<ubotu> New bug: #99990 in launchpad-bazaar "Poor capitalization in release series overview page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99990
<thumper2> jml: quick, just a few more an you might get #100000 :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> why is lLP's bug numbers about 150 ahead of those shown in #ubuntu-bugs? 
<thumper2> Kamping_Kaiser: perhaps it has to do with only lp bugs are shown here
<Kamping_Kaiser> <ubotu> New bug: #99854 in kdelibs (at 11.26), <ubotu> New bug: #99990 (at 11.20)
<thumper2> Kamping_Kaiser: and bugs in #ubuntu-bugs are just ubuntu ones rather than launchpad ones
<thumper2> Kamping_Kaiser: ah
<thumper2> Kamping_Kaiser: email gateway feeding ubotu?
<ajmitch> most likely
<thumper2> Kamping_Kaiser: no idea really
<ajmitch> given that we know that the mailing list is lagging
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #99992 in launchpad "Not obvious how to make 'bzr branch https://launchpad.net/<product>' work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99992
<Kamping_Kaiser> *waits for 100,000 before posting more*
<jml> thumper: hmm. no luck. I just filed #99996 -- that's the last bug I have to file from that particular use case
<spiv> It's up to 99997,
<spiv> You can watch https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ if you want to keep track :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *doesnt have a .beta. account* (i
<Kamping_Kaiser> m randomly refreshing malone ;))
<spiv> Well, assuming 100000 doesn't turn out to be a private bug....
<ubotu> New bug: #99994 in launchpad "Creating a release series is somewhat confusing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99994
<spiv> Kamping_Kaiser: bugs.launchpad.net has "Recently reported bugs" section too
<Kamping_Kaiser> spiv, i'm watching "Latest bugs reported across Malone"
<spiv> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah, that's the one.
<spiv> (99998)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Malone statistics
<Kamping_Kaiser> 98691 Bugs
<spiv> mpt wins!
<spiv> mpt: good work
<Kamping_Kaiser> ding ding ding :)
* mpt bows
<Kamping_Kaiser> *claps*
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. awsome bug report
<ajmitch> mpt: I know you were waiting for that :)
<spiv> mpt: you deserve a prize, although I can't think what would be sufficiently appropriate.
<ubotu> New bug: #99996 in launchpad "Branch chooser on "Edit source" page for Release Series should list the branches registered on the product by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99996
<Kamping_Kaiser> well... i suppose i've successfully been on irc now when 10,000 and 100,000 came up. wonder i'f i'll be here for the next 0
* Kamping_Kaiser goes to advance 20 more bugs towards the goal...
<ubotu> New bug: #100000 in malone "There are still too many bug reports" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000
<Kamping_Kaiser> woooo!
<LaserJock> mpt: what a nice bug report on bug #100000 . I like your thinking ;-)
<ubotu> Malone bug 100000 in malone "There are still too many bug reports" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000
<crimsun> bah, simply roll over. Once we reach 99999, start back at 1.
<mpt> crimsun, that was my previous suggestion (bug 1000)
<ubotu> Malone bug 1000 in Ubuntu "There are too many bug reports in Malone" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000
<crimsun> I move to start by closing all audio bug reports from mpt.
<mpt> but as you can see, it was rejected
<mpt> crimsun, ooh, whatever will you do with that ONE extra number
<crimsun> it seems LaserJock could use a couple more bugs assigned to him
<mpt> You'll have to find a whole new bug 80344
<ubotu> Malone bug 80344 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Sound works only a few weeks per year" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80344
<Kamping_Kaiser> closing anything thats no longer supported in ubuntu would probably help
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<LaserJock> crimsun: why do you think that? :-)
<crimsun> hey, beryl-core sounds like it needs LaserJock's email
<LaserJock> I already get enough from u-u-s
<crimsun> mpt: I'm afraid I need someone actually present to debug that
<crimsun> mpt: maybe grab one of the UbuntuStudio guys during UDS, and we can proceed
<mpt> Arrr, that would require going to UDS :-(
<ajmitch> mpt: you're not going this time?
<mpt> BjornT, cprov, and kiko-afk will be there
<ajmitch> fun
<jamesh> it isn't called LDS, after all :)
<LaserJock> but it should be
<LaserJock> although ...
<jamesh> (of course, LDS would probably need to be held in Utah)
<LaserJock> that would be good for me at least
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad is down for an update, back shortly | Next user meeting: Wed 11 April 2007, 20.00UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 29 Mar 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Kamping_Kaiser> lp goned :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'suppse it means the bug count will stop for a while :)
<thumper2> Kamping_Kaiser: FYI lp is back
<Kamping_Kaiser> thumper2, ty
<Kamping_Kaiser> wahiilaoheh?? what happened there?
<thumper2> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) very cool, apart from needing to releaern the ui :P
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Welcome to the Launchpad 1.0 public beta | Next user meeting: Wed 11 April 2007, 20.00UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 29 Mar 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<ajmitch> oh, beta is now in production for everyone?
<Kamping_Kaiser> shiny.
* ajmitch doesn't notice any difference
<ajmitch> apart from the missing bit at the top asking me not to put up screenshots :)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Welcome to Launchpad 1.0 | Next user meeting: Wed 11 April 2007, 20.00UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 29 Mar 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Welcome to the Launchpad 1.0 public beta | Next user meeting: Wed 11 April 2007, 20.00UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 29 Mar 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<ajmitch> heh
<mpt> Ok, I promise I won't touch the topic for at least another 13 hours
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> are those 'home' and 'ubuntu' menus generated on the fly somehow? they take ages to load
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats the 'most active in' section tell you? and how does it tell you waht its telling you? :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> and how are the 'most active' projects sorted?
<LaserJock> but contribution I think
<LaserJock> s/but/by/
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah right.
<Kamping_Kaiser> suppose i could belive that. exept i thought i did more then that :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> is 'no help on [homepage/faq] ' a bug or a feature?
<LaserJock> I don't know much about the help part, I think that might be still worked on maybe
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok, thanks. i'll leave it out there and hope someone answers :)
<LaserJock> mpt would know I think
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'll afk and see what i see when i get back :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl
<jamesh> Kamping_Kaiser: it uses the karma tables to decide
<jamesh> Kamping_Kaiser: which also means that if you do work that we don't have karma hooks for, it won't show up in that table
<Kamping_Kaiser> jamesh, thanks
<jamesh> Kamping_Kaiser: also, it is only showing the top 5 projects: it isn't saying that you've only contributed to 5 projects on Launchpad
<Kamping_Kaiser> jamesh, i've only filed one bug one at least one of the things listed, so i figure i must be pretty close ;). but if it works on karma, as the karma for something drops, it would be 'less contributed to'? i can imagine that happening
<jamesh> Kamping_Kaiser: I haven't looked at the code in detail, but that is about right
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<jamesh> Kamping_Kaiser: for instance, we don't currently award karma for bazaar commits, so it won't ever show you as making code contributions to a project there.
<jamesh> (yet)
<Kamping_Kaiser> are you recording what people do 'for when hooks go in', or is anything pre-hooks lost?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i wont be affected, i'm just interested
<jamesh> if/when we do add the karma-for-commits, it will most likely only cover new commits
<jamesh> similar to when karma for answers.launchpad.net was implemented
<BjornT_> lifeless: when's the next reviewer meeting?
<jamesh> 10 minutes ago?
<BjornT_> the wiki says a week and 10 minutes ago :)
<lifeless> meh
<jamesh> last week's excuse was a sprint
<lifeless> lets do it, sorry
<lifeless> nearly got this distributed graph delta working 
<lifeless> reviewer meeting starts now
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless>  * How are post-merge reviews of rs/trivial commits going? (spiv, lifeless, @next reviewer meeting)
<lifeless>  * Training up reviewers - to discuss (lifeless)
<lifeless>  * [fasttrack]  (lifeless)
<lifeless>  * Doctest style guide (BjornT)
<lifeless> BjornT_: ping
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<BjornT_> i'm here
<jamesh> pong
<spiv> I'm here.
* jamesh wonders if lifeless is still here
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> just assigned reviews
<jamesh> ah.
<lifeless> can you update it please  :)
<jamesh> finished.
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> so queue status : 5 branches overdue
<lifeless> 2 with jamesh, one with kiko and two with stub
<lifeless> I'll mail kiko and and stub
<lifeless> there are 9 accumulated over the weekend
<lifeless>  * How are post-merge reviews of rs/trivial commits going?
<lifeless> ?
<lifeless> oh also, jamesh - when will you get to your reviews ?
<jamesh> lifeless: will send off ddaa's one today.  Will get to Barry's one after that
<BjornT_> i haven't done any post-merge reviews lately.
<spiv> I haven't really done any lately (I sent one brief, mildly snarky query about a trivial based purely on the commit mail).
<spiv> And exchanged extremely raised eyebrows with lifeless about a few other "trivial" commits last week :)
<lifeless> in a discussion with SteveA/kiko/rinchen I suggested that we might add 'fasttrack' to accomodate the idea of 'This branch *is* landing no matter what, and we're willing to deal with fallout and fixups post-landing'
<jamesh> who approves such commits?
<lifeless> doing this might allow rs/trivial to be given a more strict application
<lifeless> I dont know
<lifeless> I would suggest only kiko/SteveA
<spiv> lifeless: so fasttrack is "This *is* landing, but on the understanding it must get a post-merge review"?
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> an example where this might be good is ddaa's *deployed but not landed* supermirror latency reduction fixes.
* spiv nods
<lifeless> where we rolled out significant improvements deliberately for pycon, even though they hadn't passed review at that point.
<lifeless> It seems wrong to me to have something like that *not* in mainline.
<lifeless> and review process is here to support development & quality, not to be damage that is routed around.
<jamesh> sounds preferable to having certain bits of infrastructure running off diverged trees
<lifeless> BjornT_: your thoughts?
<jamesh> (provided the divergences wouldn't impact the rest of LP if they were running off the code
<spiv> A lot of the recent questionable-looking trivial landings have been about the 1.0 UI, again driven by deadline pressures, I think, like the latency improvements work.
<spiv> This proposal sounds good to me.
<BjornT_> i'd be include to add something like a "fastrack review queue" first, to see how that works out.
<BjornT_> i.e, this code should be reviewed ASAP
<BjornT_> s/include/inclined/
<spiv> BjornT_: good idea.  And if it doesn't get reviewed fast enough, it might still land, but still need a post-merge review.
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> I think the difference here is not met by that
<lifeless> which is e.g. 'This is going live in 4 hours, and should be fixed up after it lands'
<BjornT_> yeah, that was what i had in mind. if it isn't reviewed fast enought, the code can still be landed, while the review process continues.
<spiv> On a meta-level, I'm slightly disappointed that people have chosen to just push these in as "trivial" (often not even rs=foo!) without saying that the review system isn't working for them.  I'm not sure what, if anything, we should do about that.
<jamesh> that said, is "rs=foo" that different to "fasttracked, approved by foo"?
<spiv> jamesh: well, rs=foo doesn't imply that post-merge review needs to be done.
<jamesh> I guess so
<spiv> e.g. "update MochiKit javascript" is the sort of thing rs= should be used for, and it doesn't make sense to review that sort of change.
<jamesh> Do we want to include who approved the fasttrack in the merge message?
<lifeless> BjornT_: Sounds like if these things are equivalent, we could do the following: "fasttrack=approver"; put it in the fasttrack review queue, move on.
<spiv> Although rs= shouldn't preclude post-merge reviews if that's what's appropriate!
<lifeless> BjornT_: then the reviewer and submitter have a regular review process.
<lifeless> jamesh: rs= implies that the approver hasn't read the diff, but has reason to believe it is safe without review
<BjornT_> lifeless: yeah. although, i'd like to encourage people to wait for the review if possible.
<jamesh> lifeless: yep.
<BjornT_> if it's something that needs to go live in an hour, it's probably not possible to wait for a review, but if it needs to be landed before the next rollout, it might be possible to wait for a bit.
<lifeless> BjornT_: As long as we allow both paths I think it will serve the purpose. Sounds like we have consensus
<spiv> +1
<lifeless> can you raise this at the .eu meeting please, see if it meets approval there too?
<BjornT_> lifeless: yeah, it's basically the same that you proposed
<BjornT_> sure, i raise it there as well.
<lifeless> so back to post-merge reviews
<lifeless> rinchen has been tracking all commits
<lifeless> many of the trivials do not look like trivial things to me, just from commit message
<lifeless> I think though, that getting fasttrack up and running might be good to do before worrying about trivial abuse too much
<lifeless> see if it improves
<lifeless> thoughts ?
<jamesh> sounds good
<BjornT_> yeah, sounds good
<spiv> Agreed.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> BjornT_: please check .eu agree with this
<lifeless> training up reviewers
<BjornT_> lifeless: sure
<lifeless> We have a imminent problem with resourcing of review team
<lifeless> more staff == more reviews
<lifeless> reviewers are expected to know all of lp
<lifeless> to enforce code and design standards
<jamesh> although most current reviewers didn't know all of LP when they started
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> most current reviewers grew up with lp
<spiv> And I still don't ;)
<lifeless> you, bjornt, spiv, salgado - vast bulk of reviewers.
<jamesh> lifeless: well, flacoste started later and has picked things up
<lifeless> this is true
<jamesh> I'm saying that "knowing all of LP" isn't a prerequisite for starting to review code
<lifeless> what we did with flacoste was to look at his first few reviews
<jamesh> it may help though :)
<lifeless> I'm basically thinking having some sort of buddy system, or review-new-reviewers-reviews, might reduce the risk with new reviewers.
<jamesh> sounds good
<lifeless> we're running late, mega meeting
<lifeless> so I'll ask that we all think about this, that bjornt discusses it with the .eu crew, and we revisit it week after next. (Next week is easter)
<lifeless> BjornT_: Doctest style guide.
<BjornT_> right. this was brought up by ddaa when i was commenting on that test sections in doctests should be indented by four spaces.
<BjornT_> do we have any document describing how doctests should look like?
<BjornT_> i.e., what headings to use, indentation, general style, etc.?
<BjornT_> i couldn't find any, and i think we should have such a document.
<spiv> I can't even think of where it's written down that we ought to use moin-style heading markup, other than meeting minutes somewhere.
<spiv> BjornT_: Sounds good.  Who will write it? :)
<jamesh> I've usually indented test sections by 2 spaces in doctests
<BjornT_> that's a good question :) any volunteers?
<jamesh> (which is what the old pagetest generator produced)
<BjornT_> ok, so indentation is one issue to discuss. personally i use 4 spaces, and i think that's what's being used in most of the tests we have.
<lifeless> does pep8 talk at all about this ?
<spiv> I've used 4 space indents, but not for any particular reason.  Whatever is already most common should probably win for that.
<lifeless> is there a pep for doctest ?
<jamesh> I don't think pep 8 mentions doctests
<spiv> No, and neither does 257.
<spiv> And there's no PEP with "test" in the title.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I suggest a thread on launchpad-devel
<lifeless> the result of which go into the LaunchpadHackingFAQ, or possibly a new wiki page.
<jamesh> doctest itself uses 0, 2 and 4 space indents in its docstrings
<spiv> The example in file:///usr/share/doc/python2.4/html/lib/doctest-simple-testfile.html uses 4 spaces
<lifeless> how does that sound ?
<jamesh> sounds good
<lifeless> BjornT_: care to initiate, as follow on from your discussion with ddaa?
<BjornT_> lifeless: sure. i can take responsibility to make sure that all this gets written.
<lifeless> BjornT_: thank you!
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> whew, long meeting.
<lifeless> any other business?
<jamesh> one thing.
<BjornT_> what about the next meeting?
<lifeless> BjornT_: two weeks, same time ?
<lifeless> jamesh: go one
<lifeless> *on*
<jamesh> lifeless suggested that ancient branches on the pending-reviews page not get their diffs updated
<BjornT_> lifeless: sounds good
<jamesh> does anyone have any objection to branches older than 50 days that are not needs-review not getting updated?
<jamesh> (that is 50 days since the last commit)
<lifeless> jamesh: 50 days since last state change?
<jamesh> yeah
<lifeless> jamesh: that covers last-commit, and also last-move-between-stats
<jamesh> lifeless: can probably do "now - max(last_state_change, last_commit) > 50"
<spiv> Sounds ok to me.
<lifeless> jamesh: yes, thats what I meant
<jamesh> that'll currently stop 17 branches from updating
<lifeless> how much time will that save ?
<lifeless> oh please make them black or something to indicate this is happening
<carlos_> morning
<jamesh> I was thinking of an ugly brown colour
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> any progress on the nearly-overdue flag too ?
<jamesh> I haven't done that one yet.
<jamesh> I'll look at doing both changes together
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> any other other business ?
<lifeless> ok, meeting over and thanks!
<BjornT_> thanks lifeless 
<jamesh> BjornT_: btw, have you had a chance to look at my bug-import review reply?
<BjornT_> jamesh: ah, sorry, no, other things came up. i'll look at it today or tomorrow.
<jamesh> BjornT_: okay.  Thanks.
* BjornT_ -> office
<lifeless> thanks BjornT_ 
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<jml> PythonStyleGuide might be a better place than LaunchpadHackingFAQ, fwiw.
<zyga> yay for new look and feel
<zyga> MUCH better than before :-)
<zyga> thank you launchpad team
<zyga> did anyone notice that javascript table sorting is broken?
<jamesh> zyga: more broken than before?
<jamesh> zyga: or do you just mean that it is enabled on some pages that also use paged listings
<jamesh> ?
* popey notes the image on his home page is somewhat "stretched" http://launchpad.net/~alanpope - shame this wasn't even shown on the beta site so i could not mention it before
<jamesh> popey: you should upload a 192x192 image and a 64x64 image
<jamesh> popey: you could upload a padded version of your existing hackergotchi
<popey> thanks
<jamesh> we don't have a big version of the rocket for https://launchpad.net/launchpad
<zyga> jamesh: it's broken
<zyga> jamesh: sorting is invalid
<jamesh> zyga: please give an example so I have an idea of what you're talking about
<zyga> jamesh: seems like it's sorting something else or maybe doing string sort instead of numeric sort
<zyga> sure
<jamesh> there are many places that do sorting in Launchpad
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/command-not-found/+topcontributors
<zyga> try to sort the overall list 
<jamesh> zyga: seems to be working as expected here
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> jamesh: karma sort as well?
<zyga> jamesh: I'm using safari (I'm at work now) and numeric sorting is 100% broken
<jamesh> zyga: yep.  I tried all three columns of the "overall" table
<jamesh> zyga: I'm using Firefox
<zyga> sorting order does change but it's not correct
<zyga> for product karma i have: 92, 7, 10, 5, 8, 11, 5 ,12
<jamesh> zyga: please file a bug report about the problem, with details of the page, the column that didn't sort correctly, and the browser you're using
<jamesh> I get 5, 5, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 92
<zyga> sure, no problem
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> it's not yet possible to manage custom packages with the new version of LP ?
<jamesh> Sp4rKy: which form are you trying to use?
<Sp4rKy> jamesh: the official site 
<Sp4rKy> launchpad.net
<jamesh> Sp4rKy: could you be more specific?
<jamesh> i.e. a URL?
<Sp4rKy> https://launchpad.net/elbuntu
<Sp4rKy> that's a distro
<Sp4rKy> and i can't add package from it 
<Sp4rKy> https://launchpad.net/ebuntu/0.0/+addpackage
<Sp4rKy> and here (a project), i can't add package other than from Ubuntu offcial releases
<jamesh> we need to sort this out a bit
<jamesh> Sp4rKy: does https://launchpad.net/ebuntu/0.0/+ubuntupkg do what you want?
<jamesh> there is a bug about this
<jamesh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/83350
<ubotu> Malone bug 83350 in launchpad ""Link to Any Package" forbidden, "Link to Ubuntu Package" isn't" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Sp4rKy> jamesh: no, iwant to manage my own package with launcghpad
<Sp4rKy> if it's possible
<jamesh> Sp4rKy: okay.  We don't currently have a facility to allow you to do that
<jamesh> Sp4rKy: it is in development though (named Personal Package Archives)
<Sp4rKy> okay :)
<Sp4rKy> i known it's in dev, but i thought it will come with the new version
<Sp4rKy> thx :)
<jamesh> which will let you publish your own packages, and have them built for the various architectures Ubuntu supports
<Sp4rKy> ouahhh :)
<Sp4rKy> it's really good !
<jamesh> I can't give you any info about when it will be ready though.
<jamesh> (the code will go through an internal beta before being made public)
<ubotu> New bug: #100079 in malone "more rdf team info" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100079
<ubotu> New bug: #100080 in malone "Make it hard/impossible to subscribe big teams (or make it a configuration option)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100080
<Sp4rKy> jamesh: ok
<Sp4rKy> thx for your work :)
<jamesh> Sp4rKy: you want to thank the Soyuz guys for the PPA work :)
<Sp4rKy> :)
<Sp4rKy> yep :)
<Sp4rKy> and all others for all the lp work !
<ubotu> New bug: #100083 in malone "closed bug reports with open tasks are not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100083
<ubotu> New bug: #100084 in launchpad-bazaar "'ssh bazaar.launchpad.net' hangs terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100084
<ubotu> New bug: #100086 in launchpad "strings should be normalized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100086
<ubotu> New bug: #100089 in launchpad "'View Projects' link from lp.net/projects/ just reloads lp.net/projects/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100089
* carlos -> dentist
<ubotu> New bug: #100101 in launchpad "Guided bug submission form does not allow creation of security or private bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100101
<indraveni> kiko-afk, hi
<jsgotangco> wow now that is launchpad
<Lumiere> 
<mitsuhiko> can someone explain me how one of my projects appears in the launchpad automatically?
<mitsuhiko> alright. found the issue
<mitsuhiko> hmm
<mitsuhiko> someone submitted two of my projects
<mitsuhiko> is there a chance to transfer the maintainer rights to my account?
<Fujitsu> mitsuhiko: Sure, but you'll probably need to ask an LP admin.
<mitsuhiko> Fujitsu: is there a contact?
<Fujitsu> mitsuhiko: The 'admins' team on LP.
<mitsuhiko> thanks
<welterde> hi
<mitsuhiko> kiko-afk: ping :)
<kiko-afk> hey mitsuhiko 
<mitsuhiko> kiko: hoi :)
<mitsuhiko> small problem. welterde registered two projects of mine
<mitsuhiko> now he has the maintainer rights, and not me :)
<mitsuhiko> is there a way to chance that?
<kiko> sure, it's easy
<welterde> i could change that
<mitsuhiko> oh
<mitsuhiko> kiko: thanks for your help though :)
<kiko> I love that sort of help :)
<mitsuhiko> kiko: btw. the new design looks gorgeous
<mitsuhiko> but i wish the platform was open source
<kiko> it's a web service. :)
<indraveni> kiko, hi
<kiko> hey indraveni 
<indraveni> kiko, I registered BOSS project in launchpad
<indraveni> kiko, do you remember me?
<kiko> yes, of course I do
<mitsuhiko> kiko: well yes. but also webservices could be gpled
<mitsuhiko> or licensed under bsd or whatever
<mitsuhiko> sourceforge does it the same
<welterde> did it the same
<kiko> not really, they don't any longer
<kiko> bbiab
<welterde> gforge does
<mitsuhiko> or did
<mitsuhiko> well. sourceforge sucks
<welterde> yup
<indraveni> kiko, now are all the other options, available for free
<cprov> good morning.
<indraveni> kiko, like package management system , bazaar etc
<indraveni> kiko, I am not knowing how to use launchpad, could you please guide me
<mrevell> indraveni: Hi
<indraveni> mrevell, hi
<mrevell> indraveni: If you could give me a few minutes, I'll do my best to help you. I think kiko is away from his keyboard for a few minutes.
<indraveni> mrevell, ok, I will wait, thankyou mrevell 
<indraveni> mrevell, I will be back in 10 mins
<mrevell> indraveni: Okay
<welterde> kiko: ping
<mitsuhiko> kiko: oki. but i got a request. can you remove this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/ruty/trunk ?
<kiko> welterde, yes?
<kiko> mitsuhiko, let me see with ddaa 
<kiko> ddaa, can we?
<welterde> kiko: nevermind
<kiko> hey bac 
<ddaa> wut? wut?
<ddaa> remove...
<Fujitsu> Launchpad? Remove? Not going to happen.
<kiko> heh
<ddaa> mitsuhiko: removing branches from launchpad is a lot of hassle (can do with enough effort)
<ddaa> mitsuhiko: so I would like to know WHY you want to remove it.
<mitsuhiko> ddaa: well. i haven't even created it :)
<welterde> because we want to switch over to launchpad
<welterde> stop using subversion
<welterde> start using bzr
<ddaa> mitsuhiko: it was created because svn details were specified in ruty/trunk
<ddaa> that's cool
<ddaa> so, I could just stop the import, and mark the branch "abandoned" so it will not show up in the default branch listing.
<ddaa> and set it's summary to say "historical import of Subversion trunk"
<welterde> can we select another branch as trunk in that release series?
<welterde> after that
<kiko> yes
<ddaa> welterde: yes, you can set the series branch to a bzr branch
<ddaa> even without stopping the import
<ddaa> so, would stopping the import, and marking the branch as abandoned would be enough?
<welterde> yup
<ddaa> okay, I'll do that
<ddaa> BTW
<ddaa> you may want to use that branch as a base for your new trunk :)
<welterde> already done
<ddaa> wonderful
<welterde> https://code.launchpad.net/~welterde/ruty/devel <-- there
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> funny that it has not been mirrored yet
<welterde> how long does that normally take?
* ddaa checks the cronscripts
<ddaa> normally, about 3 minutes
<welterde> hmm...
<welterde> bzr branching of that url seems to work
<welterde> so i guess i just wait
<ubotu> New bug: #101861 in launchpad ""Get an account" link included at top of /+tour page even if user is logged in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101861
<indraveni> mrevell, I am back
<mrevell> indraveni: Hello. How can I help?
<indraveni> mrevell, could you help me now?
<indraveni> mrevell, I want to know how to use launchpad
<ubotu> New bug: #101858 in launchpad "User image in user info page is stretched" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101858
<indraveni> mrevell, we are working for a Linux distribution which is based in Debian
<indraveni> mrevell,  with the help of kiko I registered our distro but I am not knowing how to proceed further
<mrevell> indraveni: Ah yes, you've been speaking to Elliot and and Matt Barker, I believe.
<ddaa> there's something busted
<mrevell> indraveni: As you're at this early stage, I think it may be best if I ask Elliot (know as statik on irc) to be speak to you. He's in the US and is not online just yet, but I'll ask him to contact you once he is online.
<indraveni> mrevell, no, i dint
<mrevell> indraveni: Ah, well, I think one of your colleagues has been speaking to Elliot, in that case.
<mrevell> indraveni: Is your email address indraveni@yahoo.in?
<indraveni> mrevell, its indraveni@yahoo.co.in
<mrevell> indraveni: thanks. I'll ask Elliot to email you.
<indraveni> mrevell, actually, in our prev talk, you told that you will make Elliot speak to me, but I dint get any mail regarding that
<indraveni> mrevell, so I was waiting for you or kiko
<mrevell> indraveni: Ah, I'm sorry to hear that. Let me call my colleague Matt Barker, who has been speaking to one of your colleagues.
<indraveni> mrevell, anyway, thankyou for your help, please make Elliot to contact me as soon as possible
<mrevell> indraveni: I shall. I'm sorry that you haven't heard from him yet.
<indraveni> as I am very much anxiety to use launchpad
<indraveni> mrevell, its ok
<indraveni> mrevell, can you give me some basic information about launchpad
<mrevell> indraveni: Yes, no problem :)
<indraveni> mrevell, like which softwares are free and now available after registration
<ddaa> TA
<ddaa> welterde: the mirroring of your branch is delayed because of a glitch during today's launchpad rollout
<ddaa> that should be fixed once stub finishes rolling out the new code
<ddaa> I'm staying on alert to check for any further problem once that's done.
<lapo> hi
<lapo> conrats for the new launchpad ui, it's nice and most of the icons are tango style! :-)
<ddaa> welterde: the import has been cleared and the branch is now out of the way
<ddaa> lapo: thanks, this time the company contracted some actual designers
<lapo> the result is really nice, wise idea :-)
<mwh> heh :)
<andreasn> the new design is great
<kiko> thanks lapo, andreasn  -- happy you enjoy the result of the team's hard work :)
<andreasn> just wanted to tell you dudes that, take care!
<andreasn> cheers!
<welterde> ddaa: thx
<ddaa> welterde: be my guest
<mwh> hmm, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/pydoctor/+addspec is a bit strange
<mwh> "Please the introductory paragraph here.", then a very small box
<kiko> mwh, you think you need more space to please the paragraph enough? <wink>
<mwh> i think the text is probably in the wrong place
<kiko> matsubara, is there a bug filed about that
<kiko> mwh, I think that is bingo 
<kiko> mrevell knows all about pleasing paragraphs
<radix> I wonder how many complaints about font size it's going to require to change it :)
<kiko> radix, did we change the default colour at least? I missed the checkins
<radix> I dunno, I'm only subscribed to the font size issue :)
<radix> there are like eighty billion duplicates per second
<radix> (ok that is a slight exaggeration) 
<matsubara> kiko: filing one now.
<kiko> thanks matsubara always the ace
* mrevell reads up
<ddaa> The rollout glitch appears to be fixed. Launchpad branch mirroring now functions normally.
<stratus> Does it makes sense register one CDD project in launchpad? I wish I could import the list of packages I'm using (actually the CDD is Etch based) and then receive bug reports for these packages. Thoughts? Btw, there's a possibility that the CDD will turn into a CUD in the near future.
<ddaa> what are CDD and CUD?
<kiko> custom debian/ubuntu distribution
<ddaa> stratus: likely, you'd want to have your CxD be registered as a distro, not a simple project, and kiko is the man to talk about.
<ddaa> not sure myself exactly how useful launchpad currently is to custom distros
<ddaa> (I know it plans to rock the ass of custom distros eventually, but I do not know how far along the road we are yet)
<stratus> kiko: I would like to register Sacix (sacix.org.br, pt_BR content only yet).
<kiko> stratus, please take this up with statik and mrevell 
<stratus> oh, as a side note I'm working to turn Simple-CDD in a Simple-CxD tool now that Etch is right around the corner. Simple-CDD 0.3.0 can't generate Ubuntu based images, but Simple-CxD will.
<stratus> kiko: Is there a mail or something I should open a bug against or just drop them a message here?
<statik> stratus: hi
<stratus> statik: hey
<bdmurray> This page says 'no title' on it near the peoples
<bdmurray> https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad/+member/nath-dawson
<bdmurray> I wanted to let someone know before I approve it, as I think that page'll go away.
<kiko> so it does. how weird
<kiko> matsubara, have you seen that before?
<matsubara> kiko, bdmurray: can't access that page. I'm running it locally to check the error. hang on.
<doko> ddaa: 99395 ping
<ddaa> dokopong
<doko> bug 99395
<matsubara> bdmurray: I'll report it. seems like a broken template.
<doko> ddaa: what I'm supposed to enter in the "Product Series" box?
<ddaa> you mean there https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/gcc-4.1/+edit-packaging ?
<doko> ddaa: yes
<ddaa> clicking on "choose" and searching for gcc
<doko> ddaa: which offers me just 4.0 and head
<ddaa> is there _any_ other series in gcc?
<doko> ddaa: at least 4.1 and 4.2 (and 3.3 and 3.4)
<ddaa> doko: I do not see any of those https://launchpad.net/gcc
<doko> ddaa: so a link to that page is appreciated ...
<ddaa> doko: you would like a link to https://launchpad.net/gcc on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/gcc-4.1/+edit-packaging?
<ddaa> doko: I understand you find the series selection UI confusing, but I do not understand what would be better for you. Can you tell me?
<doko> ddaa: yes, if thats possible; a simple pointer to https://launchpad.net/gcc would be a start
<ddaa> Well... that's not easy...
<ddaa> we cannot link the source package to upstream, because the point of this form is that we do not have this information yet...
<doko> currently it's somewhat a dead end
<doko> but anyway, thanks for answering my immediate question
<ddaa> doko: it would be nice if you could reply to that bug saying what was problematic to you and what improvement you would like...
<ddaa> I do not know what would be feasible, but it's interesting input. I agree with you that generally the launchpad "link to something" scheme is difficult to use.
<doko> ddaa: done
<ddaa> doko: BTW, we call those "release series". We have branches in launchpad, and they are something else: bzr branches.
<ddaa> okay, I tried to reformulate your request in terms for understandable to a launchpad developer
<kiko> mdz!
<kiko> carlos, danilo: johan tells me he uploaded some templates for kiwi, can you help?
<carlos> kiko: I see them in the queue
<kiko> do they need manual approving?
<carlos> yes, it's first time we see them
<carlos> kiko: did you check whether he's its maintainer?
<carlos> or should I check it
<carlos> ?
<mdz> kiko: I am closer to your time zone now I think
<kiko> he is its maintainer.
<carlos> ok
<kiko> mdz, you think? :)
<carlos> I'm going to approve it then
<mdz> kiko: DST is confusing between hemispheres, and both US and UK just changed at different times
<kiko> mdz, how do you like your new surroundings?
<carlos> kiko: approved
<carlos> it should appear soon
<kiko> thanks carlos 
<carlos> kiko: please, ask him to set the 'use translations' flag
<mdz> kiko: it is sunny in london!
<mdz> kiko: the new office is a wonder of productivity
<kiko> mdz, I want to take a peek at it soon
* Hobbsee didnt think london and sunny appeared in the same sentence...?
<kiko> gotta love the sarcasm :)
<Hobbsee> ahhh, gotcha
<LarstiQ> mdz: ah, a bigger office now?
<yuriy> hi, is this new launchpad the beta that was being tested?
<ddaa> yes
<yuriy> does that mean it's too late for feedback now
<ddaa> it's never too late
<ddaa> no software is ever finished, anyway
<yuriy> well i have three problems with it
<ddaa> but here is not the best place if you want your feedback to be recorded :)
<ddaa> better to post to launchpad-users or file a bug
<ddaa> talk is transient
<LarstiQ> could be known issues though
<yuriy> probably, i mean the glaring one is the bright green bar at the top, i would guess there was some debate about that?
<LarstiQ> oh, I've never noticed that one before
<LarstiQ> http://www.google.nl/search?q=site%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Flists.ubuntu.com%2Farchives%2Flaunchpad-users%2F+green+bar doesn't return any hits
<yuriy> also the low contrast gray font in the bug text is hard to read. i think it's always been like that but sticks out more with the other bright colors
<kiko> the gray font is a known problem
<yuriy> the font is also really small but it's fine in konqueror, so that may be opera's fault
<yuriy> and the tabs don't render right, they do in konqueror, so that may be opera's fault too
<ploum> hello
<ploum> can anyone tell me if https://blueprints.launchpad.net/malone/+spec/xmlrpc is a proposed complete implementation of xml-rpc for malone ?
<ploum> (which would enable to modify bug, post comments, change status, etc...)
<ploum> if yes, I volunteer to write the commande-line application (as long as I can do it in python)
<FunnyLookinHat> Great release on launchpad beta guys!! It's fantastic and a great improvement over the old interface!  : )
<matsubara> ploum: I believe, bughelper is probably the best candidate to be the client side application for that.
<kiko-fud> :)
<ploum> matsubara: AFAIK, bughelper is read-only
<LarstiQ> hmm, I can't seem to find the bug about the bug details not being expanded by default
<ploum> I hope that the specification implies the ability to modify bugs
<LaserJock> ploum: I would think the idea would be that bughelper would grow bug writing via xml-rpc
<ploum> Ah, ok
<ploum> Then it's fine
<ploum> I would really like to see that
<LaserJock> ploum: were you thinking GUI? like consiele or whatever your app is named? :-)
<ploum> because the upgrade today just broke my application to handle bug in launchpad
<ploum> LaserJock: yes :-)
<ploum> of course
<LaserJock> I wonder if a GUI frontend to bughelper would be easy to do
<ploum> but if nobody want to do it, in the meanwhile, I can also do the command-line-tool
<ploum> LaserJock: the goal is not to do another gui
<ploum> is to add features to conseil so conseil is equivalent to bughelper
<ploum> (but in GUI)
<pochu> LaserJock, ploum: you can file a bug ;)
<ploum> pochu: I will do that immediatly
<pochu> ploum: cool
<somerville32> salgado, ping
<salgado> somerville32, pong
<somerville32> salgado, I was just wondering if the voting infrastructure was in place.
<sm> good morning all
<sm> congrats on the new launchpad ui, it's beautiful
<salgado> somerville32, it's been in place for a long time... we just need to check whether it has everything the CC needs or not
<sm> a question: how do I close a bug ? eg https://bugs.launchpad.net/zwiki/+bug/1928
<somerville32> salgado, Are there any efforts in that regard?
<salgado> somerville32, I guess the poll for this CC voting has to be a preferential one, right?
<LarstiQ> sm: set it to fix released
<sm> LarstiQ: how ?
<LarstiQ> sm: click on the zwiki (upstream) part in the Affects table
<sm> woah
<salgado> somerville32, first we need to figure out what are the requirements
<sm> thank you
<sm> why is all that stuff in there ?
<sm> nm, I'm sure it will make sense in a moment
<somerville32> salgado: Very true.
<LarstiQ> sm: in this case you need the status dropdown
<ploum> pochu: bug #101969
<pochu> looking
<salgado> somerville32, do you know all the requirements?
<somerville32> salgado, I would assume that members would be able to vote for 3 out of the 5 candidates.
<ploum> s/website is update/website is updated
<somerville32> s/would/should
<LarstiQ> is anyone working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/83615 ?
<LarstiQ> bug 83615
<LarstiQ> hmm, Ubugtu is no longer with us?
<somerville32> Guess not
<pochu> we have ubotu, instead
<LarstiQ> pochu: it's not doing it's job though :)
<pochu> but it's broken because of the new UI
<pochu> LarstiQ: ^ :)
* LarstiQ didn't think it employed screenscraping
<pochu> oh, no
<pochu> oh, yes :)
<LarstiQ> bah
<salgado> somerville32, maybe you can collect all the requirements so that we can sort out what needs to be done in launchpad to support the CC voting?
<pochu> surely Seveas will now better, though :)
<Seveas> ?
<Seveas> no, new ui didn't break it
<pochu> Seveas: ubotu broken, due to LP new UI?
<Seveas> I broke it :)
<pochu> hehe
<Seveas> it's just fixed
<Seveas> bug 83615
<pochu> you're bad! :)
<somerville32> salgado, Certainly.
<ubotu> Malone bug 83615 in launchpad "Remember expanded/collapsed portlet states with cookies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83615
<pochu> cool :)
<Kuhrscher> carlos: Do you know why the translations of the program quanta are not included in the Langpacks?
<Seveas> !info quanta
<Kuhrscher> It's an already known issue: Bug #46156
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2361 kB, installed size 5700 kB
<ubotu> Malone bug 46156 in kdewebdev "Quanta with wrong language (English)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46156
<LarstiQ> oh darn it
* LarstiQ commented on the wrong bug
<somerville32> Is stage live?
<somerville32> I get 500
<carlos> Kuhrscher: everything looks correct
<carlos> Kuhrscher: the only explanation I can give you is that the translationdomain changed and we didn't see it
<LarstiQ> so, is anyone doing work on bug 88342 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 88342 in launchpad "portlets should be expanded by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88342
<carlos> Kuhrscher: I'm going to assign me that bug so I investigate it tomorrow
<Kuhrscher> carlos: That's nice. Thank you.
<paulproteus> I just wanted to say that Launchpad looks really really nice now. (-:
<mitsuhiko> yeah. much better
<mitsuhiko> but it's awfully slow :(
<LarstiQ> mpt: ping
<mpt> (LarstiQ: In case I'm not here right now, tell me about what you want, and I'll reply when I'm available.)
<LarstiQ> mpt: ironic that you're using a Mithrandir based script. Pinging about 88342
<ubotu> New bug: #100046 in launchpad "ID OOPS-457B251" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100046
<somerville32> In the old interface, there was a way to see all the packages a team was a bug contact for and the number of bugs for each package.
<somerville32> How do I do that in the new interface? It was rather important to me as a "roadmap" for bug triage
<somerville32> oh,figure it out
<somerville32> *figured
<somerville32> I can't type today :)
<ubotu> New bug: #101902 in blueprint "Misplaced instruction in register new blueprint form" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101902
<idnar> hi, hope I'm in the right place; I'm trying to figure out how I can subscribe to see bug reports against an Ubuntu package in Launchpad
<idnar> ah nm, "Bugmail Settings" is what I wanted
<_StefanS_> hi there
<_StefanS_> I was wondering about the new launchpad..
<_StefanS_> what if I want to find all bugs related to kubuntu ?
<ubotu> New bug: #48735 in soyuz "changelog histories for packages are not viewable/searchable" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48735
<ubotu> New bug: #101917 in launchpad "Membership status page showing no title header" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101917
<topopardo> Hi, I just logged in to sat that the new Launchpad is really awesome
<topopardo> keep up the great work :)
<kiko> thanks topopardo 
<topopardo> that's the least I can do
<topopardo> ok, I go back to work
<ubotu> New bug: #101935 in launchpad "Broken tab navigation in project overview page" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101935
<ubotu> New bug: #101945 in launchpad "14x14 icon sizes for Launchpad are too small" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101945
<welterde> can an umbrella project have branches?
<carlos> welterde: not directly
<welterde> meh...
<alex-weej> new lp rocks, well done
<welterde> can an already existing project with no branches be an umbrella project?
<carlos> welterde: as far as I know, that's not handled in Launchpad
<carlos> could you explain what's your use case?
<welterde> i have an project called xia, which is kinda a meta-project, because it consists of plugins
<lionel> Is there a way to get a commit mail for a bzr branch hosted on LP ?
<carlos> lionel: I know there is something being worked, but I don't know its status, you will need to check with thumper or ddaa
<LarstiQ> lionel: hopefully that is rolled out within the next two weeks
<carlos> or LarstiQ ;-)
<lionel> Ok, *really* cool :)
<lionel> you're too fast guys !
<carlos> welterde: doesn't it have some code to use those plugins?
<welterde> it has, which is the code that is currently in that xia project
<welterde> it's the core of the system
<radix> welterde: yeah, you still need to have the project separate from the umbrella project
<welterde> like xia-core...
<radix> or "xia" and "xia-project", or something
<carlos> right
<radix> even ignoring launchpad it makes sense to distinguish the two concepts
<carlos> that's what I was going to suggest
<LarstiQ> or bzr and bazaar
<radix> LarstiQ: that one's weird, IMO :P
<LarstiQ> radix: awww, I like it :)
<radix> and I bet you give kittens the middle finger
* LarstiQ blinks
<radix> LarstiQ: it's a less violent version of "kicking puppies"
<ubotu> New bug: #46156 in kdewebdev "Quanta with wrong language (English)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46156
<LarstiQ> radix: ah, no, I don't enjoy doing that.
<radix> :(
<radix> larstiq: http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2003/12/03
* radix wanders off, mumbling
<LarstiQ> heh
<LarstiQ> I do enjoy penny arcade, but I'm not a regular reader
<sean> Evening
<ubotu> New bug: #101982 in launchpad "No way to consolidate different bug trackers for projects hosted at launchpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101982
<sean> I just imported my pgp key. As part of the process I recieved an encrypted e-mail with a confirmation link. As I'm sure everyone else did.
<sean> Now I'm not crypto king or anything but I would have thought sending everyone identical messages would make it easier to crack the encryption.
<sean> Wouldn't it be a good idea to include some kind of random spam in the e-mail?
<paulproteus> sean, It turns out that GPG/PGP already includes random data as part of the encryption process.
<ubotu> New bug: #101987 in launchpad "+tour and help.lp.net main templates need updating" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101987
<paulproteus> It's just not visible to the end user; it's part of the encrypted message not the decrypted message.
<paulproteus> sean, Also, if the math behind PGP is correct, then even sending the same message to many different people wouldn't decrease security.
<welterde> so how do i create an umbrella project?
<sean> Surely knowing what a good percentage of the decrypted message is in advance narrows the odds considerably
<sean> I'm just playing devils advocate here
<danirus> Hi
<danirus> I've just created a new project in Bazaar
<danirus> I mean, registered under launchpad
<danirus> But I commit a mistake with the name
<danirus> I write my user name instead of the project name, and now, the url of the project uses my user name, what is wrong
<paulproteus> sean, #gpg would be more informative probably for you.
<danirus> Could any administrator repair it, please?
<paulproteus> sean, But anyway, lp.net does include random junk as part of the GPG encryption process anyway. (-:
<matsubara> danirus: please file a ticket here https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addticket with the URL of the project you want renamed
<danirus> thanks matsubara! Chao!
<sean> paulproteus, Yeah but if you have 70 or 80% of the plaintext before you begin cracking you're shortening the odds.
<sean> Well whatever
<welterde> can someone make xia an umbrella project? would be quite useful, for handling all the parts
<matsubara> welterde: file a ticket  https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addticket requesting the creation of a xia-project group. mention in the ticket all the projects you want under that umbrella project.
<welterde> could be the project xia reused?
<matsubara> welterde: something like have the project group named xia, and the current xia project called xia-core?
<welterde> that xia project is already empty
<welterde> i have moved those two branches to the xia-core project
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<matsubara> welterde: no, it can't be reused. internally they're two different things.
<ubotu> New bug: #102015 in launchpad "Notifications messages are cropped on home page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102015
<ajmitch> morning mpt 
<samurai> hi everyone
<samurai> the Launcpad beta kicks butt!!!! Nice job
<kiko> hey sam
<kiko> thanks for saying that
<samurai> hey kiko
<mpt> LarstiQ, it's a variation of an X-Chat port of the Mithrandir script
<kiko> it has been long coming along
<samurai> I forgot it was happening today and when I logged I was stunned at how much more functional it was, at least to me
<kiko> samurai, you can blame mpt for the good parts :)
<kiko> heh, great that it had that impact
<samurai> very nicely done, nevertheless... everything is there without having to spend time searching for it
<samurai> I'm sure more so as I use it
<samurai> truly a nice piece of work Congratulations to the team
<kiko> thanks
<samurai> ur welcome
<mpt> LarstiQ, 88342 is probably not for me to decide
<welterde> is it possible to delete an project?
<mdke> nope
<kiko> welterde, kinda.
<welterde> kiko: what do you mean?
<kiko> welterde, it depends on what /you/ mean :)
<mdke> there is a "move to wastebasket" feature :)
<mdke> but no "empty wastebasket"
<welterde> so it can be replaced by an umbrealla project
<welterde> would that be possible?
<welterde> or can someone send the xia project to the wastebasket?
<carlos> welterde: please, for those admin request, use our ticket system: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addticket
<carlos> that way all admins will see it, you will see its status and it's hard that we forget it
<LarstiQ> mpt: I thought you filed it, but that's 83615 *got totally lost*
<mikebro> All of the sites under https://help.launchpad.net/ have the "This is a private beta. Please do not post screenshots publicly. Bug reports and feedback welcome." message along the top, should I file a bug against this?
<ubotu> New bug: #102055 in launchpad "[ui regression]  relevant build information not visible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102055
<ubotu> New bug: #102058 in malone "malone suffers from the plone desease (too small font sizes)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102058
<mpt> mikebro, yes please
<mikebro> mpt: alright, thanks
<mpt> LarstiQ, I may have reported it based on someone else's complaint, but that doesn't necessarily mean I agree with it :-)
<LarstiQ> mpt: do you? :)
<ubotu> New bug: #102064 in launchpad "[ui regression]  contrast of font color and background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102064
<mpt> LarstiQ, since you ask, no, I think we should have fewer boxes and they should be always visible :-)
<LarstiQ> mpt: either a statement would be nice, based on that I can decide if it's worth it to invest time in GreaseMonkey
<LarstiQ> mpt: ah yeah, that would be good too
* LarstiQ just wants the information there
<jwendell> matsubara, can you help me on LP?
<ubotu> New bug: #102075 in launchpad "Private beta screenshot policy message during public beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102075
<matsubara> jwendell: sure, what do you need?
<jwendell> matsubara, it's about bug 84183. I want to reject 'grep-dctrl' affects but LP says there is an error
<ubotu> Malone bug 84183 in sbuild "sbuild depends on grep-dctrl, which is a transition package" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84183 - Assigned to Jonh Wendell (wendell)
<matsubara> jwendell: what's the error message? any oops code?
<jwendell> matsubara, There is a problem with the information you entered. Please fix it and try again.
<jwendell> matsubara, under package name field:
<jwendell> This bug has already been reported on dctrl-tools (ubuntu).
<jwendell> matsubara, in red
<jwendell> matsubara, if you go to bug page, i'll see that there are 3 packages affected. The first one i managed to reject, but the second one no
<matsubara> jwendell: i was able to reproduce it here. I think it's a known bug. let me look for it. hang on
<jwendell> ok
* LaserJock hugs kiko for bugmail footer
<sm-work> in Add distribution packaging record, Packing field, is SourcePackageIncludes Product the correct option for a python app ?
<mindspin> hi, can anybody tell me where the "find a team/project/people" part of launchpad or has this feature gone?
<LarstiQ> mindspin: https://launchpad.net/people
<LaserJock> https://launchpad.net/people/ ?
<LaserJock> bah, LarstiQ was too fast for me :-)
<mindspin> ok thanks I#m just to stupid for the new look ;-)
<mindspin> its alittle slow, the link needs about two seconds of keeping the mouse on "home" before showing up
<mindspin> could be a little faster
<ryanakca> is there a way to delete/remove a project?
* ryanakca created vareac... but... my teacher changed his mind, and I'm not going to be able to do it as a school project... and I won't have time to work on it untill the summer
<mdke>  /people?
<mindspin> all the links beneath "home"
<mindspin> oops mdke is already gone
<ryanakca> hmm... beta.launchpad.com == launchpad.com now? or will there still be updates to beta.lp.com?
<ryanakca> wb mdke
<LaserJock> ryanakca: I think Beta has been released
<ryanakca> LaserJock: 1.0 has, yes
* ryanakca wonders if there'll be 1.1 or 1.2, etc
<LaserJock> so updates will go to launchpad.net
<mindspin> mdke :all the links beneath "home"
<mitsuhiko> hmm. the popup menus are damn slow
<mindspin> are very slow here
<mitsuhiko> projects takes 10 seconds to load
<LaserJock> ryanakca: well, there will probably be a beta for 2.0
<ryanakca> which happens... in a year? two?
* ryanakca googles
<LaserJock> I have no idea
<LaserJock> I'm just an ordinary LP user ;-)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> me too
<mindspin> so am I
<ryanakca> well, beta user. Nothing special... just someone who likes the pretty colours
<ryanakca> anywais, how do I remove a project?
<mitsuhiko> ryanakca: you can't :)
<LarstiQ> ryanakca: you can leave it in place till you get to work on it?
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> well, as long as it isn't in the way, :)
<LarstiQ> ryanakca: that should be fine
<mindspin> any chance to get the popups a bit quicker?
<LarstiQ> popups?
<mindspin> the menu
<LaserJock> the drop down menu in the green bar at the top
<ubotu> New bug: #99674 in language-pack-kde-pl (main) "Broken polish translation in Adept Notifier (dup-of: 46982)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99674
<LaserJock> Home -> etc.
<LarstiQ> oh hey, I hadn't seen that yet
<mindspin> yup the drop down menu is extremely slow
<mitsuhiko> mindspin: #102102
<LaserJock> LarstiQ: lol, really?
<LarstiQ> mindspin: what's your ping to launchpad?
<LarstiQ> LaserJock: really
<mindspin> thats why I asked where the "people" section has gone
<mitsuhiko> (oh. that's a schnapszahl)
* LarstiQ can say the menu is fast for him, but he lives reasonably close to the data center
<mindspin> about 67 ms
<LarstiQ> mindspin: hmm, not too bad
<mindspin> I#m in germany
* LarstiQ is in the Netherlands
<mindspin> it took about more than ten seconds for the realeases to show up
<LaserJock> I think it's a programmed thing, not a connection issue
<mindspin> and nobody keeps the mouse pointer for so long on a menu item
<mitsuhiko> LaserJock: i uses XmlHTTPRequest to get the data
<mitsuhiko> that can be slow
<LaserJock> but the submenus are fast
<mindspin> LaserJock: jupp 
<LaserJock> does it grab all the submenus at the same time
<mindspin> no
<LarstiQ> mindspin: releases of what? Could be we have different data in there
<LarstiQ> LaserJock: no
<mitsuhiko> LaserJock: open firebug and investigate :D
<mindspin> projects->ubuntu->Releases needed about ten seconds to show up at all
<ubotu> New bug: #102102 in launchpad "Launchpad awfully slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102102
<mindspin> ;-)
<LarstiQ> mindspin: sub second for me
<mitsuhiko> ubotu: you are slow too :)
<LaserJock> the submenus are way faster
<LarstiQ> on first load even
<mindspin> nope
<LarstiQ> so why is that different for us?
<mindspin> LarstiQ: I'm not cheating
<LarstiQ> mindspin: nor am I
<mindspin> a firefox issue?
<mindspin> I#ll have a try with konqueror
<LarstiQ> Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.1.3) Gecko/20070309 Firefox/2.0.0.3 fwiw
<mitsuhiko> LarstiQ: ubuntu here
<LarstiQ> untill I fix my bios, no linux here :(
<mindspin> 10 seconds to load the page
<mitsuhiko> mindspin: then add a comment to my bug report. maybe someone fixes it then :)
<mindspin> the submenu of distributions doesn'teven show up in Konqueror
<LaserJock> for me it takes like 1.5-2 seconds to get the inital menu
<LaserJock> then the submenus are almost instantaneous
<mitsuhiko> LaserJock: which browser?
<LaserJock> Firefox on OS X
<mindspin> comment to bug added
<LaserJock> doh, sorry. It's actually camino on OS X
<mindspin> seems to be a javascript issue imho
<mindspin> weird thing is, taht the submenus do not even show up in konqueror
<mitsuhiko> so if it's only an issue for ubuntu users something is wrong ^^
<LaserJock> No menu shows up in safari
<LaserJock> Firefox for me is the same as camino
<LaserJock> do the submenus have context?
<LaserJock> if I'm not logged in I don't get any submenus
<mindspin> and IE6 in kubuntu doesn't load the site at all
<LarstiQ> LaserJock: well, the projects listed are ones I'm involved in, lower than that I don't think there is context
<LaserJock> facinating
<LaserJock> that's really cool
<mindspin> maybe it hates germans ;-)
<mitsuhiko> mindspin: Austrian too
<mindspin> or german speakers;-)
<mitsuhiko> mindspin: well. German != Austrian German :D
<mindspin> i know
<mitsuhiko> yesterday there was a discussion on the german python channel about "schiarch / schirch / schiach"
<LarstiQ> or people between .nl and .au ;)
<mindspin> schiach and leiwand are pure austrian words
<ajmitch> LarstiQ: .au?
<mindspin> at
<mitsuhiko> au would be australia
<LarstiQ> ajmitch: iirc that is where LaserJock is from
<ajmitch> LarstiQ: ah, no ;)
<LarstiQ> .nz then?
<mindspin> ok, time to fetch some sleep
<mindspin> night folks
<mitsuhiko> mindspin: gn8
* ajmitch is in .nz, LaserJock is in the US :)
<LarstiQ> oh bah
<mitsuhiko> have i already noted that the new design kicks-ass?
* LarstiQ wonders why he thought that
<ajmitch> confusion
<LaserJock> LarstiQ: although the state I'm in is Nevada, abbreviated NV
<LaserJock> so NV ~ NZ and poof, I'm a kiwi
<LarstiQ> ajmitch: that's a good reason to confuse others, not myself ;)
<LarstiQ> LaserJock: heh :)
<thumper> morning
<ajmitch> hey thumper 
<thumper> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> LarstiQ: now thumper is from .nz, I know that much :)
<thumper> it doesn't look like I'll be at UDS
<ajmitch> ah, a shame
<LaserJock> hmm, ok I found this.TOP_MENU_DELAY = 0.9; and this.MENU_DELAY = 0.1;
<thumper> *shrug*
* ajmitch is still waiting to get info from the travel agent on tickets
<LaserJock> oh, that reminds me
<LarstiQ> where is UDS?
<ajmitch> thumper: you probably do enough travelling
<ajmitch> LarstiQ: sevilla
<LarstiQ> ok, too far out for me
<thumper> ajmitch: I'm off to London on Saturday, heading to do some work in Paris with ddaa and ACCU conference
<ajmitch> thumper: we should just catch up for lunch sometime
<thumper> ajmitch: yeah, Thursday?
<LarstiQ> thumper: does it make sense for you to attend the bzr sprint?
<ajmitch> thursday could work
<thumper> LarstiQ: maybe, I need to talk to poolie
<ajmitch> thumper: 12 on thurs?
<thumper> ajmitch: sure
<thumper> ajmitch: robbie statue?
<ajmitch> thumper: works for me
<thumper> ajmitch: good
#launchpad 2007-04-03
<jackr> is it possible to edit the date of a (past) release?
<kiko-afk> yes
<jackr> ok ... how?
<kiko-afk> +edit
* jackr suspects kiko-afk has assumed I know more than I do
<kiko-afk> lol
<kiko-afk> what product, jackr, and what release?
<jackr> https://launchpad.net/scplugin/trunk   
<kiko-afk> that's not a release
<kiko-afk> that's a series
<jackr> release is 0.6
<jackr> (which are the only one, so far)
<kiko-afk> gotcha
<jackr> but the "date" of which I speak is the one displayed on the series "releases" list
<kiko-afk> wow, it seems to be missing
<kiko-afk> in the form
<kiko-afk> can you file a bug on that jackr?
<kiko-afk> it's pretty serious
<jackr> um. yeah.  sure.  I don't know what's broken yet, tho....
<jackr> what's missing?
<jackr> I see a date, but it's actually the date when I registered the release; no one ever asked me for the actual release date
<kiko-afk> a field to allow you to edit ProductRelease.datereleased
<kiko-afk> horrible bug
<jackr> ah, yes, that makes sense.
* jackr starts filing
<kiko-afk> it defaults to UTC_NOW which is also kinda a bug
<kiko-afk> jesus
<jackr> I would expect it to default to UTC something ... translating to my TZ upon display ...
<kiko-afk> well..
<kiko-afk> what I meant is that it defaults to /now/
<kiko-afk> but very rarely do you register a release for /now/
* jackr figured the idea was to encourage people to update launchpad in a timely manner
* jackr files: Bug #102153, first reported 1 seconds ago by Jack Repenning
<ubotu> Malone bug 102153 in malone "No "date-edit" field in the +edit page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102153
<jackr> ah, looks like there's a 'bot for that. 
<kiko-afk> indeed
<welshbyte> help.launchpad.net still says it's a private beta at the top
<kiko-afk> welshbyte, I think that template is being updated RSM
<kiko-afk> err RSN
<kiko-afk> man I need some bed
<kiko-afk> catch you guys later :)
<welshbyte> ok
<kiko-zzz> thanks for the bug, jackr 
<jackr> np
* jackr wanders back to playing with this new toy
<ubotu> New bug: #102153 in malone "No "date-edit" field in the +edit page" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102153
<ubotu> New bug: #102155 in malone "breadcrumb layout problems in Safari" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102155
<ubotu> New bug: #102156 in launchpad "Page for leaving a team has two headings and no other text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102156
<sharms> I just wanted to let anyone involved with LP know that the beta looks fantastic.  The theme is top notch
<ubotu> New bug: #102160 in launchpad "An @property replacement that reports AttributeErrors as PropertyFailedErrors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102160
<ubotu> New bug: #102175 in launchpad-bazaar "Test page flow for unlogged in user registering a branch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102175
<ubotu> New bug: #102180 in launchpad "Unclear who can add adminstrators to teams" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102180
<ubotu> New bug: #102182 in launchpad "Why can I send a comment when changing a team membership, but not when adding one?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102182
<ubotu> New bug: #102204 in launchpad "UbuntuForums username in Launchpad Profile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102204
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<ubotu> New bug: #102215 in launchpad "Translations overview page is batched, but allows column sorting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102215
<ubotu> New bug: #102216 in malone "[malone]  Still finds an error when chosen dont know for package name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102216
<popey> woooooooooooah
<popey> boatload of emails from support tracker
<popey> someone expired a load of tickets by the look of it
<popey> root@bishop:~# grep 2007-04-03 /var/log/exim4/mainlog | grep adelie.ubuntu.com | wc -l
<popey> 254
<carlos> morning!
<mdke> morning carlos 
<BjornT> popey: there's a script that automatically expires old tickets. previously it wasn't running, but it was started again now, so it had some tickets to expire.
<popey> i suspected as much :)
<sadleder> hi, any registry administrator there who can offer help?
<imbrandon> jamesh, ping
<jamesh> imbrandon: hi
<imbrandon> heya
<imbrandon> w.r.t 100079 makin a LP rdf namespace shouldnt be a blocker correct ?
<Kuhrscher> carlos: Nice to see that k3b now uses the correct template in Rosetta. That's great. Are the upstream translations already in the import queue?
<carlos> Kuhrscher: I think there were imported, but we didnt't import the .pot files 
<carlos> so new translations were imported but hidden because obsolete .pot files
<jamesh> imbrandon: we've already got an RDF ontology used by the product/project RDF dumps: https://launchpad.net/rdf
<carlos> at least, I didn't see any .po file pending to be imported
<Kuhrscher> carlos: I remember you said that, but actaully old translations are used...
<jamesh> imbrandon: what I am saying is that if we want to add ssh public keys to the person/team RDF dump, then we'd either add the new properties to our ontology or find an existing ontology that can represent the data
<Kuhrscher> carlos: The translations look quite incomplete atm and at least for german I know that this is incorrect.
<jamesh> imbrandon: the wot ontology doesn't seem to cover SSH keys, so it would be incorrect to export data in the form you suggested
<imbrandon> jamesh, ahh right, ok, i'm mainly just after the SSH info like me and jml and Fujitsu talked about yesterday
<Kuhrscher> carlos: And I know about some strings we changend, which are still the old ones.
<imbrandon> he sugested the bug, as far as the wot, thats not a big deal, only an ilistration
<Fujitsu> jamesh: I looked last night for an existing namespace that might cover it, but I couldn't see one.
<Kuhrscher> (changed upstream of course)
<Fujitsu> Can somebody please confirm/prioritise/something bug #102253?
<ubotu> Malone bug 102253 in malone "Tasks in some multi-task bugs now immutable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102253
<imbrandon> jamesh, but yea, basicly it would cut down our requests from 90+ to 1 and also stop us from html screen scraping the team pages 
<imbrandon> per sync
<jamesh> Fujitsu/imbrandon: there isn't a problem with adding it to our own namespace (since we control it)
<Fujitsu> jamesh: That's what I would have thought.
<jamesh> if there is a suitable standard way of defining the property, we may be able to say that our representation is equivalent in the ontology
<dholbach> heya
* Fujitsu waves to dholbach.
<ajmitch> daniel!
<dholbach> i get timeouts from bazaar.launchpad.net - anything known about that?
<dholbach> (pulling from ~calamandrei/tangerine-icon-theme/ubuntu)
<spiv> dholbach: http?
<ubotu> New bug: #102273 in launchpad "product search shows description instead of summary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102273
<dholbach> spiv: sorry - it was a https link, works with http now
<dholbach> thanks
<imbrandon> jamesh, ok
<spiv> dholbach: ah :)
<jamesh> we should probably RT that
<jamesh> I got https://codebrowse.launchpad.net fixed to redirect to http://codebrowse.launchpad.net
<jamesh> which fixes a similar gotcha
<ubotu> New bug: #102275 in launchpad "help.notepad not editable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102275
<mitsuhiko> question to the developers :D
<mitsuhiko> are you happy with ZOPE?
<schwuk> mitsuhiko: are you not?
<mitsuhiko> schwuk: well. i don't use it
<mitsuhiko> but i heard terrible things in the german python channel :)
<schwuk> mitsuhiko: I'm starting to explore it, so wondered why you asked
<jamesh> mitsuhiko: first of all, we are using the Zope 3 component framework as a basis to build Launchpad.
<jamesh> mitsuhiko: so if people were talking about experiences with Zope 2, they wouldn't necessarily apply
<jamesh> mitsuhiko: that said, it does seem to have a steeper learning curve than some of the other frameworks
<jamesh> however, I've run into limitations more frequently with some of the other frameworks
<mitsuhiko> well. i'm used to run into limitations when working with frameworks. that's no news :)
<mitsuhiko> jamesh: but you would recommend zope3?
* Fujitsu would certainly recommend Zope 3, even though there is a steep learning curve.
<mitsuhiko> well. learning curve is not the problem
<mitsuhiko> it's important how something scales and if it's easy to maintain the sourcecode
* Fujitsu points at LP.
<Fujitsu> That's scaling.
<jamesh> mitsuhiko: sure.
<jamesh> mitsuhiko: note that for Launchpad we aren't using the ZODB for data storage
<jamesh> instead using sqlobject to map data from Postgres to Python objects
<jamesh> which we can then publish and hang views off of
<mitsuhiko> sqlobject?
<mitsuhiko> oh
<jamesh> an object relational mapper
<mitsuhiko> yeah. know it
<mitsuhiko> i replaced with with sqlalchemy some time ago :)
<Kuhrscher> carlos: If you take a look at the following page, you see that many languages have about 533 untranslated strings in Rosetta. That's quite exactly the number of new or changed strings in k3b 1.0.
<jamesh> same principle
<Kuhrscher> carlos: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/k3b/+pots/k3b
<carlos> Kuhrscher: I got disconnected so I'm not sure whether you saw my answer...
<jamesh> mitsuhiko: make your SQL classes implement appropriate interfaces, register views for those interfaces, and set up traversal to publish those objects
<carlos> <carlos> Kuhrscher: I still don't see any .po file for k3b as pending
<carlos> Kuhrscher: I will do a manual upload then
<Kuhrscher> carlos: Ahh,ok, thanks :)
<mitsuhiko> jamesh: sounds like a clean design
<mitsuhiko> how many servers are working for launchpad?
<carlos> Kuhrscher: I guess 0.12.17-1 is latest version with translations, right?
<carlos> at least, that's the version we have in Feisty
<Kuhrscher> No. The most recent is 1.0
<carlos> and it matches k3b package
<Kuhrscher> also in Feisty and it is 100% translated.
<carlos> is it?
<Fujitsu> I believe there are two running it, one as a frontend load-balancer, a postgres server, drescher for Soyuz...
<Fujitsu> *running Zope
<carlos> oh, bad source list in my sources.list
<Kuhrscher> Carlos, on my fresh install it is.
<carlos> fetching latest version
<carlos> Kuhrscher: I found the problem
<mitsuhiko> Fujitsu: so 4 in total?
<Kuhrscher> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/k3b/k3b-i18n-1.0.tar.bz2?download
<carlos> k3b-i18n was not updated
<Fujitsu> I listed 5 there, but there are a heap more.
<carlos> Kuhrscher: let me check with Riddell whether we could get that package updated
<jamesh> mitsuhiko: there are 2 front end servers, each running two 6-thread app servers
<spiv> mitsuhiko: "launchpad" is a large system.  There's more than just the webapp.
<jamesh> mitsuhiko: there is a separate machine running as a database server, and there is a load balancer in front of the app servers
<spiv> mitsuhiko: I guess you're just asking about the https://launchpad.net/ website that runs on zope 3, rather than the other bits?
<mitsuhiko> spiv: well. i just referred to the zope part
<spiv> mitsuhiko: right.  In that case, see jamesh's answer. :)
<mitsuhiko> yeah. that sounds like zope3 is a major improvement or you guys just know how to handle the system
<jamesh> mitsuhiko: for testing purposes, I just run a single app server instance locally
<mitsuhiko> __doc__ from #python.de told me that they used 30 servers for a music webshop with about the same size as launchpad
<jamesh> mitsuhiko: but you can fairly easily improve performance with more app server processes
<mitsuhiko> jamesh: thanks for the information
<jamesh> mitsuhiko: it's hard to say whether the webshop is comparable though.
<jamesh> without knowing more details about how they had things set up
<Kuhrscher> Carlos: Thank you, I have to leave now.
<carlos> Kuhrscher: ok, cheers.
<ajmitch> hm, codebrowse.lp.net broken, or am I just unlucky?
* ajmitch got a 502 proxy error trying to view http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ajmitch/network-authentication/authtool after a long time waiting
<ubotu> New bug: #102253 in malone "Tasks in some multi-task bugs now immutable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102253
<spiv> ajmitch: it just worked for me.  Sometimes the first view of a branch can be quite slow.
<ajmitch> spiv: right, but timing out on a relatively small project branch isn't a good thing
<Fujitsu> Gee, thanks ubotu. I only filed that 2 hours ago.
<Fujitsu> jamesh: Bug #102253 has some more comments now, and it is getting stranger...
<ubotu> Malone bug 102253 in malone "Tasks in some multi-task bugs now immutable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102253
<mitsuhiko> hmmm. http://imagepaste.nulldigital.net/viewimage.php?id=154
<mitsuhiko> got that screenshot a few minutes ago
<mitsuhiko> is it supposed to look like this in swift? :)
<Fujitsu> mitsuhiko: That's what you get for using browsers that I've never heard of.
<jamesh> spiv: just listening to Mary on the radio
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: I believe swiftfox is a mangled, non-free firefox
<mitsuhiko> Fujitsu: according to the swift webpage it's webkit for windows
<mitsuhiko> so, the safari engine
<ajmitch> so not swiftfox?
<ajmitch> confusing
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: That's Swiftfox, and it's really wrong, and lots of people install it on Ubuntu, and then the world explodes.
<Fujitsu> You learn horrible, horrible things from reading the fora.
* carlos -> bank
<ajmitch> and we get the bugs, yay
<carlos> see you later
<Fujitsu> Bye carlos.
* ajmitch gets food
<mitsuhiko> Fujitsu: what's the problem with swiftfox?
<Fujitsu> mitsuhiko: ... it's non-free and stupid.
<mitsuhiko> well. i never tried it
<Fujitsu> Is there a loophole in one of the Mozilla licenses that allows them to do that?
<mitsuhiko> Fujitsu: allows them to what. build it?
<Fujitsu> mitsuhiko: Not distribute source.
<Kmos> mitsuhiko: the problem is.. it sucks :-) Mozilla Firefox r0x!
<mitsuhiko> Fujitsu: oh. didn't know that
<Fujitsu> No, Firefox sucks too.
<Fujitsu> Epiphany is better.
<mitsuhiko> well. i suppose they don't alter the source
<mitsuhiko> Fujitsu: http://getswiftfox.com/source.htm
<Fujitsu> They must be changing the source, because the title is different.
<Fujitsu> How is it legal to distribute the binaries under another license!?
<Kmos> Fujitsu: it uses gecko :)
<jamesh> Fujitsu: commented on the bug
<Fujitsu> jamesh: Thanks.
<jamesh> I'm pretty sure it is a dupe too.
<jamesh> I've marked it as duplicate of bug 81014
<ubotu> Malone bug 81014 in malone "Don't assume entered package is a binary package" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81014
<Fujitsu> jamesh: Indeed, though it really should leave the assigned package alone when changing things on the task.
<Fujitsu> Strange coincidence that it was duplicated and reported again today...
<mitsuhiko> Fujitsu: apparently the webkit rendering engine has a problem with the amount of nested divs
<mitsuhiko> no idea if that happens on os x too, but i doubt it
<ubotu> New bug: #102296 in malone "Bug in Screenshot during using Google Earth" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102296
<kalikiana_> Er.. the design has changed a 'bit' it seems?
<Hobbsee> yes.  beta became public
<kalikiana_> May I say that I liked the old design way better.
<kalikiana_> Not only because of the looks, also about usability.
<jsgotangco> oh yeah?
<ubotu> New bug: #102301 in blueprint "Border around dependency tree doesn't look good" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102301
<Fujitsu> kalikiana_: What usability issues have you found with the new one?
<kalikiana_> For example the font looks washed out.
<kalikiana_> And I miss all the now hidden links around the page which were available immediately before.
<pochu> kalikiana_: known issues :)
<pochu> kalikiana_: bug 82344
<ubotu> Malone bug 82344 in launchpad "The beta's font size is too small" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82344
<pochu> kalikiana_: and bug 88342
<ubotu> Malone bug 88342 in launchpad "portlets should be expanded by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88342
<pochu> kalikiana_: feel free to comment them :)
<kalikiana_> pochu, Now I'm a bit releaved :)
<pochu> kalikiana_: cool :)
<pochu> btw, I love the new design
<kalikiana_> I guess the overall design choice depends on personal taste. Maybe after those two issues are fixed one can have a simple skin support?
<Fujitsu> kalikiana_: http://err.no/src/lp_expandportlets.user.js is a greasemonkey script for expanding the portlets.
<kalikiana_> Fujitsu, Thank you - but I'll rather wait for a change in launchpad.
<SteveA> we'll probably make your browser remember each portlet's state of visibility
<SteveA> so, you need to expand the ones you want just once
<LeeJunFan> how do you reassign a bug to a different package? I filed mine under the wrong package - need to move it now to kdesktop binary for ubuntu.
<Fujitsu> LeeJunFan: Click on the name of the package on the bug, and type the name.
<LeeJunFan> Fujitsu: you mean under "Affects" to change the source package?
<LeeJunFan> I thought I could just click the name in the title, but that doesn't seem to work any more.
<Fujitsu> LeeJunFan: Under Affects, yes. I don't think you could ever do the latter of those.
<cprov> good morning, folks.
<Fujitsu> Hi cprov.
<carlos> cprov: morning
<cprov> carlos: morning, dude
<carlos> LaserJock: btw I forgot to tell you that edubuntu's templates are now available: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/edubuntu-docs/
<Kamping_Kaiser> on the new launchpad UI for bugs, is it posilbe to jump to a bug report?
<Kamping_Kaiser> the options been taken off the front page, and the default 'bugs' page doesnt have it either
<Kamping_Kaiser> (bugs. also breaks quite horribly at 600x800)
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> Kamping_Kaiser: https://launchpad.net/bugs/bug-number still works here
<Kamping_Kaiser> carlos, thanks. i never seem to remember that url though :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> *uses it for this one*
<Kamping_Kaiser> filed a bug on the UI... it should appeaer here soon?
<BjornT> Kamping_Kaiser: you can also jump to a bug by searching for the bug number on https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<Kamping_Kaiser> BjornT, but where?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> i get what you mean
<BjornT> Kamping_Kaiser: the bug you filed should show up here, but it might take a while since the mail servers seem a bit busy.
<Kamping_Kaiser> BjornT, they were taking a while yesterday, its no rush, it'll get dealt with somehow
<ubotu> New bug: #102331 in launchpad "Launchpad 1.0 UI breaks at 800x600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102331
<totalwormage> grin
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<indraveni> mrevell, hi
<indraveni> mrevell, I dint get any mail from anyone?
<jb-home> How do I remove a person from a group that I accidentally added?
<jb-home> It claims today's date is in the past, and I don't want him to have write access to the glibc packaging for a day.
<mrevell> indraveni: Hi.
<matsubara> jb-home: disable his membership
<matsubara> jb-home: $team/+member/$membername I think
<jb-home> Weird, I was trying that a moment ago, and it was telling me that I had an invalid date, so I tried adding one.
<jb-home> matsubara: Thanks!
<indraveni> mrevell, I want to use launchpad, but ?
<mrevell> indraveni: I spoke to Elliot (statik) and he assured me he assured me he'd get in contact with you.
<indraveni> mrevell, ok
<mrevell> indraveni: I'm sorry you haven't received an email yet. When he is at his desk (as he is in the USA) I'll speak to him again.
<indraveni> mrevell, thankyou very much.
<bac>  indraveni:  i work closely with elliot and will bring your matter to his attention.  can you tell me briefly what the issue is?
<indraveni> bac, I want to know how to use launchpad
<indraveni> bac, I already registered our distro with launchpad, but I am not knowing what are the features allowed to me and how to use them
<bac> indraveni: ah, so it is a distro question.
<indraveni> bac, yes, 
<bac> indraveni: i'll chat with elliot as soon as he arrives today and we'll be back in touch.  are you going to be around this channel for a while?
<indraveni> bac, I am working for a debian based distribution in India, and interested to use launchapd for pachakge versioning, bug tracking etc
<indraveni> bac, I am from India, and so, by 7:00 Pm, I will quit
<bac> indraveni: please remind me of your UTC time offset
<indraveni> bac, 12 hrs forward to US timings
<galdor> Hi there.  Is this the correct channel to discuss a problem with the ubuntu wikiname created for me when I registered an account on launchpad?
<matsubara> galdor: yes. what's up?
<bac> indraveni: as you know there are four time zones in the continental US.  let's simplify, please tell me how much longer you will be around today.  20 minutes?
<indraveni> bac, oops sorry
<indraveni> bac, I will be for another hour
<popey> is it possible to get my wiki wiki name changed to be camel case?
<galdor> Thanks matsubara.  My Launchpad account name is ChrisSchoonbee but the generated wikiname is Chrisschoonbee.  I would like to change it to ChrisSchoonbee
<popey> heh, I have the same issue galdor :)
<bac> indraveni: we'll be back in touch either before you take off for the night or via email.  thanks!
<popey> although we have different names of course
<indraveni> bac, bac thankyou
<galdor> I see :)
<matsubara> galdor: I think you can't change that.
<galdor> That's irritating.  I wonder why not?
<galdor> popey: Did you also try to use "Update wiki names"  on your launchpad homepage?
<popey> can an admin not poke the database directly?
<matsubara> galdor: I don't know the rationale. You're welcome to file a bug about it.
<popey> galdor: yes
<popey> it fixed it :)
<popey> thanks
<galdor> popey: How did you do it exactly?  
<crane_work> Grettings
<galdor> Did you leave any of the fields blank?
<crane_work> I have a request for the launch admins.
<crane_work> Not sure if this is the place to ask or if I need to contact someone via email
<popey> galdor: i went to https://launchpad.net/~alanpope then clicked "update wiki names", there is only one entry "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/"  "Alanpope", I changed it to "AlanPope" and clicked Save. Went to launchpad and in the top right it now says "AlanPope" and not "Alanpope"
<ubotu> New bug: #102257 in rosetta "Add a TranslationKarmaCache table" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102257
<galdor> popey: Thanks. I think I have managed to do it.  The screen is not very intuitive to my mind.  I assumed the fields underneath the title "New wiki name" are where I
<SteveA> crane_work: this is a good place to ask about it.
<galdor> should put the new name and the section above was just giving me my current name, not that I should change it there.
<galdor> popey: and I got an error message about not being able to have two wikinames.  Any way, alls well that ends well.
<popey> :)
<crane_work> SteveA: Thanks, I was in the process of creating aLoCo team page for Alabama last night and got off track
<crane_work> I actually created a project page instead of a team page.
<crane_work>  I did find the correct place to create the team page but I do not know how to remove the project page 
<crane_work> Is it possible for me to do this or will if have to be someone from Launchpad?
<SteveA> what is the project?
<crane_work> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-alabama
<crane_work> I created the team under ubuntu-us-al
<indraveni> crane_work, do you have any idea whethe we need to pay for using some of the features of launchapd or not?
<SteveA> crane_work: okay, I just made that project "inactive"
<SteveA> crane_work: I'm interested that you initially thought that registering a project was the right thing to do
<SteveA> crane_work: what can we do to help others avoid that misapprehension?
<welterde> SteveA: could you please turn inactive the project xia?
<SteveA> welterde: why?
<SteveA> it looks like a legitimate project, and not a team mistakenly registered as a project
<welterde> it turned out to be useless, because i wanted that to be an umrella project
<welterde> but it turned out, that this is impossible
<SteveA> if you're the owner of the project, please change its description to "please make this project inactive"
<SteveA> and then I'll know that the owner of the project has requested it
<SteveA> rather than some random person on irc :-)
<welterde> moment...
<welterde> done
<SteveA> welterde: ok, done
<welterde> great
<SteveA> crane_work: I need to go.  If you have any feedback for me on this issue, please talk with matsubara about it.
* welterde closes his question on launchpad regarding that
<crane_work> SteveA: when I went to register the project I started at the home page and clicked register. My thinking was that the group would be considered a project in general from launchpad.
<welterde> now just creating the umbrella project xia-project is left
<matsubara> welterde: did you request that in the ticket? if yes, it's better to leave it open.
<welterde> no i didnt
<welterde> i was about to create an new one for that
<crane_work> I found the way to create a team after some searching under people>list all teams>register a team
<welterde> at least not directly
<matsubara> crane_work: I think you're right. It's indeed not very obvious how to register a new team.
<crane_work> I hope I did not cause any trouble with my mistake
<matsubara> crane_work: not at all. Your feedback is much appreciated.
<welterde> matsubara: created a new ticket for that umbrella project
<matsubara> crane_work: just to make it clear, you thought that the projects in launchpad were another terminology for group or you thought that registering a new project would automatically register a new group?
<matsubara> welterde: do you have the URL handy?
<welterde> matsubara: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/4595
<matsubara> welterde: which projects do you want under that project group?
<welterde> currently xia-core
<welterde> missing are some, which i didnt enter to lp right now
<crane_work> matsubara: When I went to register of the front page, I noticed that it said project but thought the group would be considered a project. I did not  know launchpad would consider them different. 
<crane_work> I thought I would be able to specify after I had it set up.
<crane_work> May setting an option when one selects register. An option to register a project or group.
<crane_work> That's jsut a suggestion, I thiink launchpad is awsome and maybe I jsut plain screwed up and missed something when I started. If so just rightme off as an idiot
<crane_work> lol
<matsubara> crane_: I'll file a bug and include your suggestion. thanks for the feedback. 
<statik> indraveni: ping
<indraveni> statik, yes
<statik> hi indraveni, I sent mail yesterday but I see in the IRC log that you did not get any mail from me
<statik> indraveni: could you privmsg me your email address so I can check it?
<statik> indraveni: I supposed I should introduce myself, I am Elliot Murphy :)
<indraveni> statik, I dint receive any mail
<indraveni> statik, I knew you, as mreval informed me about you
<indraveni> statik, my mail address is indraveni@yahoo.co.in
<indraveni> statik, please add a CC t indravenik@cdac.in 
<statik> indraveni: ok great, I will try again
<statik> indraveni: have you been able to try out the bug tracking system now that BOSS is registered as a distro?
<statik> https://launchpad.net/boss
<indraveni> statik, no, actually I am not finding a way to startup
<statik> indraveni: also, now that the beta has launched there are some very nice options for branding your pages in launchpad, so if you have official logos or anything for BOSS you can upload those and they will be displayed
<statik> indraveni: are you able to login to launchpad.net and look at the BOSS page?
<indraveni> statik, oh yeah, its a complete different look displayed here
<indraveni> statik, yes
<statik> indraveni: I see that you are an administrator for the BOSS team in launchpad, and you have 6 members signed up already, so you should be all set to start adding bugs to the system
<statik> indraveni: or new specifications/blueprints https://blueprints.launchpad.net/boss/
<indraveni> statik, ya I am checking, but statik, initially.. I am interested in packages list
<indraveni> statik, yes I am able to add a bluerpint for BOSS
<indraveni> statik, how to upload our packages list
<indraveni> statik, ok, you please send a mail to me regarding all these, I need to attend a meeting now,
<statik> indraveni: I'm not sure about how to upload the packages list, I'll have to look into that and get back to you
<statik> indraveni: enjoy your meeting! glad we got to chat finally
<indraveni> statik, ok, please let me know about package uploading also
<indraveni> statik, yes :)
<indraveni> statik, thankyou very much
<indraveni> statik, expecting a mail tomorrow morning
<indraveni> statik, thankyou again
<indraveni> statik, bye
* indraveni is away
<crane_> one more question: is the any way to link ubuntu-us-alabama with ubuntu-us-al?
<ubotu> New bug: #102357 in launchpad-answers "TypeError when requesting +tickets on an empty project" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102357
<cprov> indraveni: I'm attending a meeting now, but send me an email with all your question about pkg uploading. I will deal with it ASAP
* indraveni is back
<indraveni> cprov, please give me your email address
<matsubara> crane_: I filed bug 102361 and subscribed you to it. If you had anything else to add, please add a comment there. thanks again.
<ubotu> Malone bug 102361 in launchpad "It's not obvious how to register a team" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102361
<cprov> indraveni: cprov@canonical.com 
<indraveni> cprov, ok, thanks
<cprov> indraveni: np
<ubotu> New bug: #102361 in launchpad "It's not obvious how to register a team" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102361
<crane_> matsubara: thanks!
<indraveni> statik, how can I upload boss logo in launchpad
<indraveni> ?
<statik> indraveni: when you are logged in, you should be able to set logos for the team on one of the admin pages
* statik looks for the URL
<statik> indraveni: it's on the +branding page
<crane_> matsubara:  will I be able to link the two addresses? If not it's no big deal, just thought it would help people looking for the Alabama team
<statik> indraveni: you should see a link in the Actions box on the left when you are at the BOSS team page
<indraveni> statik, yes , its there, but how did you find this? from main how to come to this page, (not by url editing)
<indraveni> statik, yes got it
<statik> indraveni: I went to the BOSS distro page, then to your page, then clicked on the link for the BOSS team
<matsubara> crane_: sorry, don't understand what you mean. Which addresses?
<crane_> matsubara: ubuntu-us-al and ubuntu-is-alabama in launchpad.
<matsubara> crane_: right, ubuntu-us-alabama is now inactive, which means nobody will be able to access that page and it shouldn't return in search results. If people search for ubuntu alabama they will get a link to the ubuntu-us-al team only.
<crane_> Thanks so much for your help.
<crane_> I really enjoy being envolved with launchpad and ubuntu
<welterde> matsubara: so how will things further progress on the umbrella project xia-project, do you know that?
<matsubara> welterde: I assigned the ticket to one of the LP admins. He'll likely create the requested project group and assign the ownership to you. After that you can add other projects under it.
<welterde> matsubara: ah, ok
<Yoe> hi! I'd like to point out that 1) the "home page" listed at http://launchpad.net/nbd is incorrect (should be http://nbd.sourceforge.net), and 2) nbd switched to subversion from cvs a while back (so you may want to update your "code import" stuff, however that works)
<Yoe> HTH, HAND :)
<matsubara> Yoe: do you want to own that project (in Launchpad)?
<ubotu> New bug: #102381 in rosetta "Tarballs containing more than po/pot-files cannot be uploaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102381
<ubotu> New bug: #102382 in rosetta "Translations are getting marked as "needing review" on each upload, preventing complete translation of Ubuntu for the release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102382
<newz2000> Something happened and I can't figure out how to see a list of bugs for ubuntu-website... when I go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/ I see a pie chart and things don't work like I'm expecting.
<newz2000> can anyone suggest how I can see a list of bugs that aren't closed?
<salgado> newz2000, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bugs
<newz2000> ah. Is there a link on that page somewhere that goes there?
* salgado checks
<salgado> I can't see it, but doing an empty search should have the same effect
<newz2000> ok, thanks
<Lumiere> how would one point out a typo in a link that was user entered in LP?
<Lumiere> (the link to the external website on https://launchpad.net/sprints/ues-sevilla-2007/ )
<SteveA> Lumiere: look at the portlet that says "Meeting details"
<SteveA> open that, look at the registrant
<SteveA> contact the registrant and tell that person
<Lumiere> ok
<Lumiere> I was just hoping for something central :)
<ignas> hi
<Lumiere> hi ignas 
<ignas> a buglet report - https://launchpad.net/~ignas , what did you do with my picture?
<bdmurray> I just noticed that support tracker can auto-expire tickets.  Is that feature planned for lp at all?
<Lumiere> ignas: looks like the pic you put up doesn't match the size that they now require
<ignas> i know
<ignas> but still, deprecating all the user uploaded images is a funny thing to do
<Lumiere> I have to agree
<ignas> ok, not deprecating, scaling it ...
<ddaa> wow, help.launchpad.net is themed!
<ignas> "This is a private beta. Please do not post screenshots publicly. Bug reports and feedback welcome." is this still true?
<ignas> if not - why can i see it in help.launchpad.net?
<ddaa> oh, well, that's a bug...
<ddaa> also the wheres-my-looking-glass font size
<ubotu> New bug: #102392 in launchpad "search for a person popup runs off the end of the screen" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102392
<ddaa> but it's still much more shiny than vanilla moin
<ignas> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #launchpad!
<ddaa> ignas: don't you know it's a bot? Or are you just bored?
<ignas> ddaa: just testing :) does it have a personality?
<ignas> and is it open source?
<ddaa> I do not think it actually has a psychiatrist feature...
<ddaa> it's almost certainly free software, it's community stuff
<ddaa> seveas wrote it
<ddaa> he's not around apparently
<welterde> kiko: you there?
<LarstiQ> ignas: iirc it's a supybot
<LarstiQ> but I might be wrong
<ignas> LarstiQ: seems so
<ignas> LarstiQ: i hoped it was something better :/
<welterde> ignas: like?
<ignas> welterde: no idea, that's the problem
<kiko> hey welterde 
<kiko> how goes it
<welterde> well well
<welterde> kiko: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/4595
* welterde has maybe taken too much coffeine...
<welterde> would be nice if you could create that now :)
<cromo> Hi. I am struggling to search for a bug report by just having its number. I was easy with prev layout, now I can't manage to do it.
<cromo> Am I blind or you missed something?
<cromo> *It was easy(...)
<matsubara> cromo: launchpad.net/bugs/$bug-number should redirect to the right place
<spiv> cromo: from https://launchpad.net/, click on the big "Bugs" icon, and then enter the number in the search field.
<cromo> I AM blind, indeed
<kiko> matsubara, bug and oops: https://answers.launchpad.net/xia-project
<kiko> damn
<welterde> hu?
<kiko> world hold on
<welterde> k
<kiko> welterde, tell me a product name?
<kiko> you're the owner of the project now
<welterde> kiko: yeah
<welterde> thx
<cromo> ok thanks guys. keep up the good work. bye.
<welterde> workx
<kiko> welterde, add some products to it to stop it from crashing when viewed from the answers application
<welterde> already added one
<kiko> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #102441 in malone "Web interface to reply to a comment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102441
<ubotu> New bug: #102449 in rosetta "upstream translations doesn't update rosetta ones when it should" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102449
<ubotu> New bug: #102455 in launchpad "codebrowse.launchpad.net times out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102455
<mitsuhiko> hmm. interesting
<mitsuhiko> their logo looks like the ubuntu one, their concept like facebook: http://studi.net/
<mitsuhiko> who wants to sue them?
<mitsuhiko> :D
<kiko> not me!
<LaserJock> hi kiko 
<kiko> hey LaserJock 
<kiko> how's life?
<LaserJock> decent
<LaserJock> really busy at work, etc.
<LaserJock> pretty excited about Beta going public
<LaserJock> I loved seeing all the "Fix Released" bugmails :-)
<kiko> yeah, very cool
<kiko> have you noticed the bugmail footer going out?
<LaserJock> kiko: oh yes
<LaserJock> kiko: I was pretty excited about that one
<LaserJock> I went through my misc LP bugmail folder and looked at where they were coming from :-)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> cool :)
<LaserJock> usually it's pretty obvious
<LaserJock> but there were a number that I really didn't know why
<LaserJock> unfortunately right now I belong to 15 teams
<LaserJock> luckily I don't get bugmail from all of them
<LaserJock> but sometimes it's confusing
<LaserJock> especially if somebody misassigns/misfiles a bug
<mongolito404> How should I update a translation template in Rosetta ? Simply re-upload the .pot file using the "Upload a file" page ?
<kiko> mongolito404, yes. you can upload to different product series if it applies
<mongolito404> kiko: no, same serie (trunk), I want to update the existing template. Wouldn't it erase existing translation ?
<kiko> mongolito404, existing translations will remain there associated to strings which have not changed.
<kiko> so it's basically safe
<mongolito404> My file is flagged as "Needs Review" in the Rosetta Import queue ? Does all template update needs manual review ?
<kiko> sometimes
<orospakr> New beta looks pretty spiffy! although, is there a plan for making it Free Software?
<manchicken> I just wanted to stop by to say that launchpad is looking incredible.
<radix> orospakr: https://launchpad.net/faq <-- see the question "Is Launchpad open source? Will it be?"
<manchicken> It works beautifully on konq.
<manchicken> Just wanted to say thanks.
<orospakr> radix: ah, OK. thanks! :)
<Yoe> matsubara: no, thanks :)
<fabbione> any LP admin around?
<fabbione> kiko: consigliere... 
<kiko> yo!
<kiko> on the phone
<fabbione> kiko: hey.. no problem - no rush.. i need to know who should i contact to get an LP account closed/removed because the user lost his password
<fabbione> kiko: it's a dear friend of mine that created another one.. so one can be removed
<kiko> he should merge them
<fabbione> what's the url to merge with beta?
<fabbione> there is no direct link to people from the main page
<kiko> look at /people/
<fabbione> kiko: thanks a lot my consigliere.. the family will not forget your help
<kiko> found the link?
<kiko> off the phone now
<kiko> yeah, good point -- no navigation to people from the front page. 
<kiko> but it's easy to get to people from the user's home page
<kiko> and from there merge away
<fabbione> assuming you know that there is one
<kiko> there is one..?
<fabbione> sorry.. that you know about a persone home page
<fabbione> if you are new to LP you might not know about ~user
<kiko> well
<kiko> you can click on your name in the green bar
<kiko> that takes you to your home page
<kiko> indeed it is not entirely obvious but it could be much worse :)
<fabbione> yeah it could be worst.. it could be in Launchpad!
<fabbione> oh hold on.. this is lp
* fabbione hides
<kiko> don fabbione, we have a long running friendship between the families...
<fabbione> kiko: i would never think otherwise
<fabbione> our families.. my family is your family
<bac> kiko: you pinged me a while back.  did you want something?
<kiko> bac, I wanted to say hi. :)
<bac> kiko: mission accomplished
<gnomefreak> can Lp users set up a repo on LP or is it stricly bzr?
<ubotu> New bug: #102542 in malone "marking a bug as a duplicate doesn't hide it from searches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102542
<kiko> gnomefreak, I don't think I quite understand what you mean.
<gnomefreak> kiko: i would like a repo where i can upload packages to. i havent found an easy way tot set one up with my personal site so i was asking if LP had something like that
<gnomefreak> s/tot/to
<kiko> gnomefreak, oh, you mean a package repository. the answer is Not Yet. :)
<gnomefreak> kiko: ty :) not yet is good ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #102545 in launchpad "TraversalError when sourcepackage doesn't have packaging information for older distroreleases." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102545
<bytefoo> how can i delete my launchpad account?
<LaserJock> bytefoo: I think you need to file a request ticket
<bytefoo> Ohh ok, thanks.
<blueyed_> IMHO the filter (e.g. on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=usability, where it's tag=usability) should get displayed in the page itself.
<blueyed_> I could not find a bug for Malone about it. Should I file it?
<kiko> blueyed_, what do you mean?
<blueyed_> kiko: there's no hint that a filter is used.
<kiko> oh
<kiko> you mean that the search terms being used should be displayed on the search page?
<blueyed_> The same when using "Advanced search". If it says "No open bugs found.." this is not really true.. :)
<kiko> there's a bug filed for that.
<kiko> yeah, that's a reported bug
<kiko> matsubara might know which one
<blueyed_> yes, that's what I mean.
<matsubara> blueyed_: bug 28697
* matsubara kicks ubotu 
<kiko> is it private mebbe?
<blueyed_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/28697 :) thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #102567 in launchpad-bazaar "Broken branch traversal in Person context" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102567
<matsubara> kiko: no, it's not private. LP timed out on ubotu.
<kiko> that's depressing
<ubotu> Malone bug 28697 in malone "Bug lists should show current search filter" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<matsubara> I thought it used a cache or something
<matsubara> maybe it didn't have that one in the cache anyway.
<ubotu> New bug: #102575 in malone "main bug page for Projects points to the overview one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102575
<LaserJock> man, we sure got past 100000 in a hurry
<ubotu> New bug: #102599 in malone "totem-mozilla won't play mpg movies in firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102599
#launchpad 2007-04-04
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: There was an import of [some project] 's bugs not long after we passed 100000, which bumped it by well over 1000.
<ajmitch> zope3, silva
<kiko> yeah, I think it was silva.
<ajmitch> one of them
<ajmitch> hey kiko 
<Fujitsu> silva is the one, I just forgot the name.
<kiko> hey ajmitch!
<Fujitsu> In fact, it was around 1700 bugs. So we've only had 800 real ones.
<poolie> hi kiko
<kiko> hey poolie 
<poolie> congratulations on the release
<kiko> SteveA has told me things
<kiko> thanks for saying that
<kiko> how can I help you?
<lifeless> silza and zope
<kiko> silva.
<lifeless> woops
<lifeless> I thought zope was imported in the same time frame; and the z was a typo
<kiko> I think zope was imported together with it, I just was fixing your typo.
<lifeless> thank you
<owh> Greetings all. Sexy new look, looks lovely.
<kiko> thanks for saying that owh 
<owh> I'm really impressed, looks almost lick-able :)
<owh> Hey, just thought of a silly question. If I look at my "home page": https://launchpad.net/~onno-itmaze, it shows that I am "most active" in Ubuntu and Nedit. Now the former is true, the latter is not. I lodged one bug report. What's strange is that I'm working my butt off on dosfstools, which doesn't show up, doesn't show that I receive all bugs, or show any activity: https://launchpad.net/nedit, https://launchpad.net/dosfstools, 
<kiko> owh, what sort of work have you been doing on dosfstools?
<owh> Tracking bugs, adding comments, looking for feedback, fixing source with sistpoty, adding myself as the bug contact, writing specs, you name it :)
* owh is currently on a crusade to fix the dirty flag :)
<kiko> owh, that's unusual. you should have some karma registered for it at least
<kiko> have you filed bugs, changed bug status, registered specs, etc?
<owh> Yup.
<owh> owh==onno-itmaze==OnnoBenschop
<kiko> very odd
<owh> I only noticed because I didn't think I'd done anything special to nedit, seems I was the fist to log a bug :)
<owh> s/fist/first/
<owh> kiko: I wasn't sure how to actually log a bug, if that's what it is, in such a way that it ended up in the right place.
<kiko> owh, launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<owh> Yes, but as what?
<kiko> sorry?
<owh> Sorry, that wasn't that clear :-), let me try again...
<owh> Describing the bug is fine, but, coming up with a descriptive subject was beyond me. I started with "Incorrect Karma", then "Home page shows incorrect participation", but neither felt correct.
<owh> And I still don't really know if it is by design or not.
<owh> Is my dosfstools activity bunched under Ubuntu?
<kiko> maybe "My contributions to dosfstools are not recorded in karma"
<kiko> ah!
<kiko> is dosfstools a package?
<kiko> if so, then yes it is
<kiko> though you can get per-package karma by looking at ubuntu/+source/dosfstools
<owh> Not sure what you mean by the question.
<kiko> if it's a distribution package.
<LaserJock> owh: if you are working on a package in Ubuntu it goes under Ubuntu
<owh> Yes, but so is nedit.
<owh> So, does that mean that nedit is using launchpad as their bug tracker, but dosfstools is not?
<kiko> owh, you probably reported something against nedit upstream.
<owh> I did, the bug was logged there and I linked the two.
<kiko> right.
<owh> I'm still unsure what distinguishes the two. I would think that each package would have the same home page as https://launchpad.net/nedit
<kiko> no
<kiko> upstream is upstream. a version packaged for a distribution is specific to that distribution.
<kiko> upstream is what releases tarballs
<kiko> packages are produced by the distribution team
<kiko> at large
<owh> So, https://launchpad.net/nedit represents upstream?
<kiko> yes.
<kiko> packages are all under ubuntu/+source
<owh> But the content of that page does not at all show reality. The bug tracker for nedit has many more bugs.
<owh> The only content inside the page is Ubuntu stuff.
<kiko> not exactly
<mykas0> hi everyone
<kiko> they are bugs originally reported against ubuntu, but which were found to be upstream issues.
<mykas0> is there any way to get the old Launchpad aspect?
<kiko> nope.
<mykas0> :\ gosh, it is too complicated than the former one
<owh> The same can be said for the dosfstools. The fact that we fixed bugs resulted in non-maintainer uploads.
<owh> In fact, I'm not sure if the maintainer is still active. I've yet to receive any response. It is possible that they're snowed under.
<kiko> owh, that's not recorded in launchpad at least; all that's recorded is that the ubuntu dosfstools packages had issues
<kiko> this has nothing to do with package maintainership
<kiko> upstream is upstream
<kiko> distribution packages are completely separate
<kiko> and you can push bugs from one to the other
<kiko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nedit/+bug/81103
<owh> So, how does that work where "upstream" doesn't appear to exist any more?
<ubotu> Malone bug 81103 in nedit "nedit fails to launch with an X error" [High,Fix released]   - Assigned to ville palo (vi64pa)
<kiko> owh, in that case you have a "native package"
<kiko> it's something of an oddity but there are some cases
<kiko> I think casper is like this
<owh> The friendly ghost?
<kiko> the livecd building suite that ubuntu uses
<owh> Ah, I only know of the ghost replacement (ghost script/pdf/ps, etc.)
<kiko> so the dosfstools upstream has been abandoned?
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/casper
<owh> Well, I think it would be presumptuous for me to say yes, but it's beginning to look like that.
<owh> It might well be that it's being maintained in a completely non-transparent way somewhere else and that I have not yet found that, but I'm not seeing anything that suggests that this is in fact the case.
<owh> I don't know enough about how processes work within Ubuntu to make a final statement of fact about this.
<owh> I think it would be completely inappropriate for me to do anything more than suggest what I just did.
<kiko> owh, I'm not sure I understand you. do you understand that upstream has /nothing/ to do with Ubuntu?
<owh> I do.
<kiko> are you talking about the dosfstools package in ubuntu?
<owh> What I mean is this.
<kiko> or about the upstream project?
<owh> No
<owh> Yes
<owh> I see no activity.
<kiko> is there a website or mailing list?
<kiko> I can't seem to find much about it
<kiko> who's the original author?
<owh> Well, nothing that I have seen that does anything.
<owh> Well, the current maintainer is Roman Hodek.
<owh> The code was written by several people.
<owh> Gimmie a mo.
<kiko> how do they do releases?
<LaserJock> that assumes they have releases ;-)
<owh> The readme talks about v1 alpha and was last updated in 2004. The Changelog was updated in 2005, and talks about the current version, 2.11.
<LaserJock> the last upstream release in Debian was in 2005
<owh> Yeah
<owh> I suspect that Roman is also part of Debian.
<LaserJock> so not necessarily dead :-)
<LaserJock> but mostly dead
<kiko> ai ai
<owh> I'm seeing more and more bugs relating to it.
<owh> What I'm still tracking down is if the bugs are related to the Kernel FAT support, or dosfstools.
<owh> The code was designed in 1995 when HDD's were much smaller. DVD's didn't exist and 4Gb files were larger than most partitions.
<LaserJock> in any case, I *think* upstream != LP upstream != Ubuntu package
<owh> We've fixed several overflow errors, but there seem to be issues with file names and character encodings.
<LaserJock> so karma can come by working in ubuntu or upstream in LP
<owh> LaserJock: I think I understand that :)
<kiko> there is no upstream dosfstools in launchpad, is there?
<owh> Well, there is a page, but no content.
<LaserJock> kiko: yes, there's a product for it
<ubotu> New bug: #102652 in launchpad "Content-Encoding: gzip and Content-type: application/gzipped-tar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102652
<LaserJock> upstream products still confuse me, but there's at least a product  page for it
<owh> Heh, at least I don't feel so dumb any more :)
<LaserJock> I just keep my head in Ubuntu
<owh> That's what I thought I was doing, then I saw Nedit :)
<owh> See, I should have just left well enough alone :)
<LaserJock> owh: hehe, well you are the top contributor to nedit
<owh> ROTFL
<LaserJock> the *only* contributor
<LaserJock> but still the top
<LaserJock> ;-)
<owh> Now if I had that status for dosfstools, it would be useful :)
* owh applies for s/nedit/dosfstools/ in launchpad with tongue firmly planted in cheek.
<owh> FYI, the current "maintainer" page is here: http://www.hodek.net/maintain.html. The page was last updated Feb, 2006. The supposed current source for dosfstools is here: ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/Linux/LOCAL/dosfstools/, but that doesn't seem to respond.
<owh> To my eye, the project seems abandoned. It appears as if Roman picked it up because it had been abandoned by the previous authors.
<ubotu> New bug: #102658 in malone "In Feisty, Firefox goes black when playing MPEG in totem-mozilla" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102658
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<LaserJock> hi mpt 
* LaserJock goes to check his daily mpt bug spamming
<ubotu> New bug: #102671 in blueprint "Blueprint lifecycle is expanded by default; looks collapsible but isn't" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102671
<mpt> LaserJock, you get bugspam from me? why?
<ubotu> New bug: #102674 in launchpad-answers ""Support Tracker Janitor" is an out-of-date name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102674
<ubotu> New bug: #102676 in malone "Bug comments use the phrase "$user said on $date"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102676
<Fujitsu> Is there a reason that a Malone search for [can-not-install]  or [needs-packaging]  in Ubuntu returns results that don't contain the search term?
<kiko> Fujitsu, search is voodoo
<Fujitsu> You don't say.
<Fujitsu> So, um... is there any way to find those bugs, which are some of the more important ones?
<kiko> there must be
<kiko> but right now I am so sleepy I can't figure out how
<kiko> mpt, help?
<Hobbsee> hi kiko 
<kiko> hi Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee hands kiko some coffee
<kiko> you are a cruel person
<kiko> and it is so hot here I am going to die
<Hobbsee> why?
* Hobbsee has a Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  - of course she's cruel!
<kiko> if i drink coffee I will never manage to sleep
<kiko> it is already very hard as it is
<kiko> damned dna tests! now they have ullrich linked to puerto. sigh.
<Hobbsee> heh
<owh> kiko: What temperature are you experiencing?
<kiko> like 38C
<kiko> and it's 11:30pm
* owh is in Oz with some experience :)
<owh> kiko: I'm guessing no wind.
<kiko> yeah, something's broken in the climate here this year
<kiko> it's always lovely in april
<kiko> wtf is going on.
<Fujitsu> It should be fine here, but it's like 13 outside. Melbourne has really annoying weather.
<owh> Well, extremely cold shower will cool your body. Then wet a towel and lay that over the top of you.
<kiko> heh
<owh> Extra cooling in the form of a fan over the top of the towel :)
<jsgotangco> 38C jeezzz
<owh> I had 38C coming out of the cinema in Kalgoorlie last month, at 10:30 at night, it was an experience :)
<Hobbsee> nice and warm
<owh> kiko: What kind of roof do you have?
<kiko> I don't know how you call this in english
<owh> An extremely efficient cooling method is to install a sprinkler onto your roof, run it very slowly, the water evaporates, cooling the house dramatically.
<owh> Of course it does assume access to water, which is not always the case.
* owh goes back to fixing bugs.
<kiko-zzz> let me try these techniques..
<owh> PS, it does assume a humidity less than 100% :)
<owh> fabbione: Are you around?
<owh> NM
<mpt> Fujitsu, Launchpad's search doesn't do multiple words well
<mpt> can-not-install should find "can-not-install" and "can not install" and "can.not/install", but I guess it probably doesn't
<mpt> but not find "not can install"
<Fujitsu> I want [can-not-install]  to find [can-not-install] , but apparently not.
<mpt> Please report a bug
<Fujitsu> Will do.
<mpt> For bonus points, tweak your example URL so that the bug reports incorrectly returned will continue to be incorrectly returned even after they're fixed/rejected
<Fujitsu> There are over 1000 returned, so that shouldn't be a problem...
<ubotu> New bug: #102710 in malone "Unable to search for terms like [can-not-install] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102710
<ubotu> New bug: #102714 in launchpad "Distrorelease package app pages should have consistent titles and headings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102714
<FunnyLookinHat> So the notifications I receive on new members joining my team have a URL in them that doesn't seem to be working...
<FunnyLookinHat> for example:    https://launchpad.net/~coloradoteam/+member/james-nococomp
<FunnyLookinHat> Returns Page Not Found
<FunnyLookinHat> Where is the correct place to bug report this?
<thumper> https://launchpad.net/launchpad
<thumper> FunnyLookinHat: ^^
<FunnyLookinHat> oh figures  : P
<FunnyLookinHat> awesome, it's been reported several times over   : )
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<LaserJock> anybody know what cprov's "normal" working hours are?
<jml> LaserJock: 11:00-22:00 UTC
<LaserJock> jml: excellent, thanks
<PWill> Just wanted to say I love the new Launchpad!
<ubotu> New bug: #102724 in launchpad "Timeline shows incorrect ordering of release numbers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102724
<jpsamara> Hi I don't know if this is the place to ask, but is there a launchpad like server application that is opensource?
<LaserJock> the stuff that runs sourceforge is open source
<LaserJock> that's about as close as I know of
<thumper> jpsamara: launchpad will become opensource in due course
<thumper> jpsamara: just don't ask when as I have no idea
<jpsamara> I'll look into sourceforge, thanks.. I hope launchpad is opensourced... I think that webapps should be opensourced as well and I really like launchpad...
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: i believe sourceforge is closed sourced now
<jsgotangco> and there's the GForge fork
<LaserJock> ah yes, that's what I meant
<LaserJock> didn't know it was a fork
<LaserJock> I thought that's what they called it :-)
<jpsamara> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #102731 in launchpad "RCS import form has non-optional optional fields" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102731
<jpsamara> anyone know of a good distro management software? something to help manage a distro, when youre building one....
<jpsamara> i have seen T2 and LFS but not much
<jpsamara> more
<ubotu> New bug: #102732 in rosetta "Allow localization of icons, screenshots, etc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102732
<orospakr> hey, how does one push into a bzr tree hosted by LP? is ssh available?  I can't find it documented anywhere, at least not without creating a project first.
<PWill> orospakr: not quite sure what you're asking, but i think you can just use the bazaar client: http://bazaar-vcs.org/
<orospakr> PWill_: well, yes, but Bazaar supports multiple transports.
<orospakr> some secure, some not.
<PWill_> i don't know much about bzr, i've always used svn
<PWill_> i'm sure if you can do it with bzr, you can do it with launchpad, though
<Fujitsu> orospakr: If you look on the branch page on LP, it will give you a URL.
<orospakr> ah, good idea.
<Fujitsu> sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~someperson/someproduct/somebranch
<orospakr> sweet.
<orospakr> (hopefully they'll support bzr smartserver once smartserver stabilizes a bit)
<jml> orospakr: we certainly intend to.
<orospakr> I figured. ;)
<spiv> orospakr: https://help.launchpad.net/BzrHowto
<spiv> orospakr: also, https://code.launchpad.net/ and click the "Help" tab hidden on the top left side of the page.
<orospakr> yeah, been there already.
<orospakr> thanks guys. :)
<carlos> morning!
<glatzor> carlos: morning. could you take a look at this bug please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/97420
<ubotu> Malone bug 97420 in software-properties "software-properties-kde crashes in Turkish locale" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<glatzor> carlos: we cannot locate the error cause
<carlos> let me see
<glatzor> could there be a problem in the translation anywhere?
<glatzor> carlos: sorry, I have to leave now for work.
<glatzor> see you
<carlos> yeah, it smells like that
<carlos> glatzor: don't worry, I will update the bug
<carlos> glatzor: cheers
<glatzor> thanks
<glatzor> carlos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/102773
<ubotu> Malone bug 102773 in software-properties "l10n broken in the KDE frontend" [Medium,Unconfirmed]   - Assigned to Jonathan Riddell (jr)
<glatzor> there is also another l10n bug in this app
<glatzor> but since it works for the gtk interface it doesn't seem to be caused by the translaiton
<carlos> glatzor: I guess that one is just that language packs need more update
<carlos> oh
<carlos> maybe
<indraveni> mrevell, hi 
<indraveni> mrevell, thankyou for your help
<indraveni> mrevell, today I received a mail from Elliot
<mrevell> indraveni: Ah, glad to hear it!
<cprov> morning folks
<G0SUB> indraveni
<indraveni> G0SUB, yes
<indraveni> cprov, good morning
<G0SUB> indraveni: hello :) You form NRCFOSS-CDAC ?
<indraveni> cprov, did you receive my mail?
<G0SUB> from
<indraveni> G0SUB, yes
<cprov> indraveni: yes. I'm working on it right now.
<indraveni> cprov, ok thankyou
<indraveni> G0SUB, why? how do you know me?
<tjs> does this function as a launchpad newbie help channel?
<matsubara> tjs: yes, what's up?
<tjs> friend of mine works on launchpad, was bugging me to put one of my projects on there, we'll I've created a project and I skip on over to the 'code' tab to create a bzr repo, and all I see is a form which asks for an existing branch URL.. what if I want launchpad to host the whole thing?
<tjs> I have no existing branch url
<mwh> you have to create a local bzr repo, then push it i think
<tjs> ah
<mwh> though i now entirely can't find the page which tells your the form of url to push to
<matsubara> tjs: you can find the instructions to upload a branch in the help panel, left hand side of the screen
<mwh> ah, indee
<tjs> aye, it says simply to use bzr push
<mwh> d
<tjs> where to push to? not stated, unless I'm on the wrong help tab
<mwh> if you go to code.launchpad.net/yourproject , the help tab there has it
<tjs> ah, I was on the register branch page
<tjs> my bad
<tjs> ah much more info, thanks :)
<mwh> well, launchpad's bad too, imho
* carlos -> lunch
<BjornT> it's time for this week's non-au reviewer meeting
<BjornT> == Agenda ==
<BjornT> * Roll call * Next meeting * Queue status. * How are post-merge reviews of rs/trivial commits going?  (BjornT for .eu) * Training up reviewers - to discuss (BjornT for .eu) * [fasttrack]  (BjornT for .eu) * Doctest style guide (BjornT)
<BjornT> who's here?
<flacoste> me
<salgado> me
<salgado> * Next meeting
<salgado> same time next week?
<sinzui> mr
<BjornT> sorry. yeah, same time next week.
<sinzui> me
<BjornT> == Queue status ==
<BjornT> the queue looks quite good.
<BjornT> there are only 5 open reviews
<BjornT> 3 of them are older than 2 days old
<salgado> I'm going to do my two today
<BjornT> cool, that'd be great.
<BjornT> i'm also going to do mine today.
<d-arb> hi, who can I speak to about changing the email address i use to log into launchpad?
<BjornT> == post-merge reviews and fasttrack ==
<BjornT> did you read the meeting summary from monday?
<salgado> yep, I did
<flacoste> yes
<BjornT> it was proposed to add a [fasttrack=approver]  tag for pqm
<BjornT> that would mean that the branch could be landed without review, but it should still be reviewed after it has been merged
<flacoste> yes, i think that's a good idea, there were quite a few non-trivial merge in the last 1.0 weeks
<BjornT> what do you think of it?
<flacoste> which should probably deserve a review
<spiv> d-arb: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editemails
<salgado> I like that idea too
<BjornT> yeah, that was the general concensus at the last meeting as well.
<kiko> consensus. I think it's a good idea.
<BjornT> it allows branches to get landed quickly, while still keeping track of the review of the branch.
<d-arb> spiv, the problem is i cannot remember the password for the email address I no longer have access to
<BjornT> == Reviewer training ==
<d-arb> this is where those "What was your cat's favourite kitten toy" questions are good
<BjornT> also discussed at the monday meeting was that we need more reviewers, but it's hard to find people that know enough of Launchpad to provide good reviews.
<BjornT> do you have any suggestions how we can train new reviewers to get up to speed?
<kiko> so let's think about a process to train promising reviewers
<kiko> I think we should put together a process for it
<kiko> maybe co-reviews for two weeks
<kiko> then an evaluation
<statik> I'd like to offer my experience here
<kiko> and an outline document to guide the reviewer into what he should be looking at
<kiko> we have an outline document I wrote, right?
<BjornT> kiko: what do you mean by "co-review"?
<salgado> we tried pre-reviews before, IIRC... the trainee does a first review and then one of the reviewers does an actual review, comparing with the previous one from the trainee
<kiko> BjornT, an official reviewer plus an unofficial one
<kiko> yes
<salgado> kiko, are we talking about the same thing?
<kiko> yeah
<statik> salgado: I've used that process before and liked it, when trying to get developers more familiar with a large code base so that they could eventually qualify as reviewers
<salgado> IMO, it was very time consuming, but mostly because at that time most of the diffs were quite big
* statik shuts up now
<BjornT> kiko: ok
<kiko> statik, no, please offer that experience, it's useful
<BjornT> another variant of that is to have the new reviewer sending his review to an experienced reviewer for comments, before posting it to the list.
<salgado> I think that with the current avg size of our diffs, it may work well
<flacoste> kiko: as outline document we have TipsForReviewers, LaunchpadHackingFAQ and DesignChecklist
<kiko> Tips For reviewers eh
<flacoste> they could probably get a review to remove obsolete stuff
<statik> kiko: so what I found was that for a large code base where there is a lack of experienced reviewers, the best way to get people that experience is to require them to start doing reviews. simply trying it, along with a checklist, and then looking over what the official review contained, helps devs make rapid progress in their reviewing ability
<statik> I used to require every developer to review two bugs fixes for every bug they fixed - the ratio/quota may be totally different here, but the idea is that you explicitly encourage people to develop those skills
<BjornT> kiko: do you remember where you wrote that outline? i also recall you writing something like that.
<radix> http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/wiki/ReviewProcess
<kiko> BjornT, isn't it TipsForReviewers?
<radix> (as another example)
<BjornT> kiko: TipsForReviewers doesn't really explain what the reviewer should look for in the diff.
<kiko> humm
<radix> the bullet point starting with "A reviewer must reject a set of changes in any of the following circumstances:" is a very helpful list, I've found
<kiko> I recall having written something that said "Look for missing requirements"
<statik> here is a draft of the MySQL code reviewers checklist http://forge.mysql.com/wiki/CodeReviewProcess
<statik> I would love to see things like XSS and CSRF mentioned in a reviewers checklist
<BjornT> ok, so we should definitely have a reviewers checklist, so that new reviewers can know what they should look for in a review.
<BjornT> i'll give the mysql and twisted examples to lifeless 
<kiko> cool.
<BjornT> == Doctest style guide ==
<BjornT> in a review for ddaa, he asked me if the indentation style in doctests was documented anywhere.
<BjornT> i couldn't find any document talking about how doctests should be structured, and we should have such a document.
<BjornT> any volunteers for writing it?
<salgado> any reason for it to be different than the actual source code?
<flacoste> i put that on my todo list a while back
<flacoste> after repeating several times the same comment regarding the pagetest and doctest style
<flacoste> so I can definitively do it
<BjornT> flacoste: cool, thanks!
<salgado> can't we just say: use the same style we use for python code, but all python statements should be indented with 4 spaces?
<kiko> salgado, what about headings etc
<kdefreak> hmm.... when running bzr push sftp://ryanakca@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ryanakca/kcypher/trunk , I get:
<flacoste> there are also things to be said about the narrative style
<salgado> well, that was just to answer ddaa's question about indentation
<kdefreak> bzr: ERROR: Lock was broken while still open: LockDir(sftp://ryanakca@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eryanakca/kcypher/trunk/.bzr/branch/lock) - check storage consistency!            ... what do I do?
<flacoste> i.e. Death to "Test this", "check that"...
<BjornT> yeah, the document should talk about how to write doctests in general, not just code style in test examples.
<BjornT> salgado: it's not clear that the code examples should be indented by 4 spaces, but i think that makes the most sense.
<BjornT> it'd be good to check what the majority of our doctest uses, though.
<BjornT> == Other business ==
<BjornT> anything else?
<matsubara> I have one BjornT 
<flacoste> BjornT: many uses 4, many uses 2 and some use none
<matsubara>  I'd like to ask that asserts in the code should always have a message with what is being asserted. It helps group oops together and I can see in a glace what's going on
<salgado> BjornT, right, that's why I suggested we should explicitely say that
<matsubara> Oopses like this one: https://devpad.canonical.com/~matsubara/oops.cgi/2007-04-03/B166
<flacoste> matsubara: we already check that
<salgado> matsubara, that's already a requirement. see AssertionsInLaunchpad
<matsubara> ah great
<matsubara> thanks
<matsubara> * Where it is totally obvious what the rationale is, the explanation string should be omited.
<matsubara> well this part is the one I don't agree. having a explanation string helps group the oops together.
<BjornT> i think it wouldn't hurt to always require an explanation message for this reason.
* flacoste forgot that the explanation message was optional
<flacoste> i always require it
<BjornT> kiko, SteveA: would it be ok to change AssertionsInLaunchpad to always require a rationale, to help grouping oops?
<kiko> sure.
<kiko> include the rationale
<BjornT> ok, i'll change AssertionsInLaunchpad.
<BjornT> meeting ended. thanks everyone!
<kiko> enjoy
<matsubara> thanks BjornT 
<salgado> thanks BjornT 
<flacoste> Thanks BjornT
<SteveA> I saw some code fly past in a review
<SteveA> something like
<SteveA> assert permission == 'zope.Public'
<SteveA> permission = checkerPublic
<SteveA> any idea where I saw that?
<flacoste> SteveA: that was kiko's suggestion
<flacoste> to one of my branch
<flacoste> i declined the suggestion and simply remove the possibility to configure the permission
<flacoste> i always use CheckerPublic
<kiko> I didn't know what I was talking about
<SteveA> ok.  cos that's kind of a security risk
<SteveA> in that if we ever run in -O mode
<kiko> right
<SteveA> (which oddly enough, the Zope 3 development people recommend :-/)
<SteveA> and also have a more restrictive permission set
<kiko> they must have access to a good dealer
<SteveA> it will silently overwrite it
<SteveA> the standard way to remove the ++debug++ namespace is to run with -O
<SteveA> this means that most zope3 apps running in production are leaking their page template code
* carlos -> out
<carlos> cheers
<vittico> hi guys!
<vittico> i wanted to ask just one simple question, is there anyway to make a local install of launchpad?
<vittico> is there anyplace where i could download launchpad and run a local copy?
<LaserJock> vittico: no
<vittico> LaserJock, ok.. :) thanks! sooo in order to use i must first register
<vittico> and use the online version
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> simple questions, simple answers :-)
<vittico> :) thanks
<jenda> Hello
* jenda waves at the familiar faces
<jenda> Why is my hackergotchi totally stretched? https://launchpad.net/~jenda
<jenda> Is it because I'm not really a hacker? Should I report it as a bug?
<jenda> (i know it wouldn't be if I resized the image to the size LP asks for, but it _should_ be able to keep it straight, shouldn't it?)
<radix> New bug: jenda is not really a hacker
<jenda> :)
<LaserJock> jenda: I think there's already a bug report for that
<jenda> Good...
<jenda> kiko: damn, these canonical employees without cloaks... looks really bad ;)
<jenda> And the idea of, for example, mneptok running around naked...
* jenda runs and hides
<kiko> jenda, hey! am I the one blocking this from happening?
<jenda> kiko: yes :)
<kiko> jenda, don't say that!
<jenda> kiko: all I need is one word from you and you have a cloak
<kiko> jenda, one word
<jenda> sweet :)
<jenda> the format is canonical/*/primarynick
<jenda> you can either leave it at canonical/kiko for everyone, or you can put more info in there.
<kiko> jenda, I'd rather not everybody was marked as /kiko
<jenda> hmm
<kiko> I am a bit into myself but not that much
<jenda> Well, i can manage that, i guess.
<LaserJock> kiko: :-)
<kiko> LaserJock!
<jenda> kiko: basically, ... argh.
<jenda> kiko: basically, you will need to ask a staffer to add every single cloak, and you'll have to decide if you want something between @canonical and /kiko
<jenda> I am one such staffer ;)
<kiko> okay, let me privmsg you
* jenda lets kiko privmsg him
<Rinchen> jenda, don't beat up kiko to badly. I need him fit for work later. ;-) 
<bahadunn> howdy
<bahadunn> I try to use my email server but I get errors about TLS
<bahadunn> setting up TLS connection from adelie.ubuntu.com[82.211.81.139] 
<bahadunn> SSL_accept:before/accept initialization
<bahadunn> read from 080B6E38 [080C0528]  (11 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))
<bahadunn> SSL_accept:error in SSLv2/v3 read client hello A
<bahadunn> initializing the server-side TLS engine
* mdke blinks
<bahadunn> any ideas
<bahadunn> ?
<mdke> bahadunn: you might want another channel?
<bahadunn> never seen that before
<bahadunn> ah ok
<bahadunn> I was led to believe there might be administrators here from the webpages
<bahadunn> I guess not though
<bahadunn> sorry for the mistake
<mdke> what task are you trying to do?
<bahadunn> trying to register
<mdke> for Launchpad?
<bahadunn> ill email the ubuntu launchpad admins
<bahadunn> yeah
<mdke> ah, then perhaps you are in the right place, I thought you wanted help for your email server
<bahadunn> no
<bahadunn> I want to know why my server will not accept the mail from the launchpad
<bahadunn> I want to fix it if it is a problem on my side so I can get mail from launchpad
<bahadunn> or report it so it can be fixed on launchpad's side if it is a problem on that end
<mdke> I see
<mdke> well, I don't know what is causing the error. hang around and see if anyone else does. If not you can try mailing the launchpad-users mailing list
<bahadunn> ok
<bahadunn> thanks
<kiko> bahadunn, one option is joining #canonical-sysadmin and taking the matter up there
<bahadunn> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #102796 in rosetta "Template update request doesn't shows up in import queue" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102796
<ubotu> New bug: #43545 in rosetta ""need review" items not shown" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43545
#launchpad 2007-04-05
<penguin42> hi
<penguin42> I find the new grey on white harder to read than the old version of launchpad
<radix> I hope everyone has noticed that most of the comments on http://lwn.net/Articles/228868/  are about how terrible the fonts in LP 1.0 are
<Fujitsu> Just that they're too small and grey?
<radix> pretty much, yeah
<Fujitsu> There are bugs filed on both of those.
<penguin42> do you happen to know which ones?
<radix> yes, I filed one of them
<radix> bug #82344
<ubotu> Malone bug 82344 in launchpad "Launchpad 1.0 dares to redefine default font size to 80% (font size is too small)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82344
<radix> (I didn't give it the sensationalist title, some other weirdo came along recently to do that)
<penguin42> the font size I hadn't noticed, it's the greyness that got me - grey on white sucks
<radix> probably if either were fixed, even independently, it would increase readability a lot.
<penguin42> nod
<Fujitsu> I wouldn't really call slade^n a weirdo, but it's a bit of an odd title, I agree.
<ubotu> New bug: #103092 in malone "fiesty livecd/installer - requires noapic on asus m2n32-sli deluxe to run..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103092
<LaserJock> maybe I've just gotten used to it but I don't have much of a problem with the fonts
<LarstiQ> the comments seem to be mixed with ones about the ubuntu website?
<Fujitsu> LarstiQ: It looks that way.
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Apart from the comment box, I too have gotten used to it.
<struct> anyone can help about TLS errors in mail logs?
<struct> I cannot receive mail from launchpad
<penguin42> I'm not really a mail/TLS person - but you can try me
<struct> well I tried to register today and the mail does not get through to me
<struct> I looked at my logs and see TLS errors
<penguin42> can you share some of the logs?
<struct> yeah I am looking the up now
<struct> connect from adelie.ubuntu.com[82.211.81.139] 
<struct> setting up TLS connection from adelie.ubuntu.com[82.211.81.139] 
<struct> SSL_accept:before/accept initialization
<struct> read from 080B6E38 [080C0528]  (11 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))
<struct> SSL_accept:error in SSLv2/v3 read client hello A
<LarstiQ> struct: better to use rafb.net/paste/ for this
<struct> ok
<ddaa> looks like 1. your are your own MTA
<ddaa> and 2. you are requiring others MTAs to use TLS to talk to you
<ddaa> both are likely pretty uncommon configurations
<struct> http://rafb.net/p/gA6J9s42.html
<struct> ddaa: 1) yes 2) no
<ddaa> so it might be that launchpad mail just does not support smtp/tls...
<struct> I do not require other MTAs to use tls
<ddaa> apparently, the hello sent by adelie does not compute...
<ddaa> struct: maybe ask on #canonical-sysadmins, they might have a better clue
<ddaa> since the actual MTA that's talking to you is probably some relay used by launchpad
<struct> the default in postfix is not to enforce tls
<struct> ok
<ddaa> (I talking mostly out of my ass, doing merely educated guesses)
<struct> this is the first time I have ever seen this error before
<struct> is the above channel spelt correctly?
<ddaa> no, it's #canonical-sysadmin :)
<struct> :)
<ddaa> apparently they have achieved hive mind
<struct> many as one?
<LarstiQ> struct: it very much feels as if there is data missing in that paste?
<ddaa> *WE ARE THE ELMO*
<struct> LarstiQ: why does it feel that way?
<ddaa> *TICKLING IS FUTILE*
<penguin42> struct: I guess the other possibility is that it doesn't like your SSL certs
<struct> penguin42: could be
<struct> penguin42: my ssl certs are self signed
<struct> but why not fall back to non TLS communication
<LarstiQ> ooh, that's commonly a problem
<LarstiQ> struct: good question, it's just a feeling. 
<struct> LarstiQ: thats all the logs that have the same process id
<LarstiQ> struct: ah, you stripped that out?
<struct> LarstiQ: yeah
<LarstiQ> perhaps that jars me :
<LarstiQ> )
<struct> LarstiQ: I stripped all the hostname process ids out and just pasted the errors themselves
<struct> I was trying to submit a patch today for a package and could not register
<struct> so I would like to find out what is causing this and fix it
* LarstiQ can better feel the flow with all the comfortable (postfix/exim) output 
<LarstiQ> but as I'm not able to fix your problem anyhow, I'll go to bed now
<struct> ok
<LarstiQ> struct: good luck
<struct> isnt it a bit early for bed?
<LarstiQ> 01:24? Not at all
<struct> you must be on the other side of the world
<struct> across the vast sea
<LarstiQ> I usually am.
<ddaa> struct: this whole notion of early/late does not apply on #launchpad
<struct> I know
<struct> I am just joking around
* ddaa tries to focus on work
<ddaa> it's on of those day when focus does not work
<struct> I know what you mean
<struct> guess I will read mako docs
<LaserJock> ddaa: haha, that borg/elmo quote is so going in my IRC funny archives ;-)
<ddaa> be my guest
<ddaa> oh, since I did it on company time, it's probably (c) Canonical ;)
<LaserJock> I always new there was something bionic about him
<LaserJock> at first I suspected he was some sort of cron-ng
<LaserJock> but then I met him ... at least that's what Canonical wants me to think
<ddaa> if you saw the large, red-haired, loud-laughed guy, it's the same I know since July 2004.
<ddaa> dunno how much is biologic about him, but he's certainly consistent as far as appearances go :)
<Fujitsu> Aw, he doesn't have a photo on his LP page.
<ubotu> New bug: #103114 in launchpad "Strange empty space on person pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103114
<ubotu> New bug: #103116 in launchpad "Person application pages shouldn't be indexed if person hasn't used that app" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103116
<shango37> hi all! there is an admin here who can review our pot and po files (project: Freenas). thx for this and I'm really sorry for my English (I'm French)
<shango37> Nobody knows how can I do for asking review of my files?
<mpt> LarstiQ, (a) many people won't be aware yet that Launchpad and Ubuntu are separate sites, and (b) they were designed by the same company (hence similar font choices)
<ubotu> New bug: #103131 in launchpad-bazaar "Branch registration page should explain how to upload a branch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103131
<ubotu> New bug: #103137 in malone "What then if the bug has already been reported?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103137
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hello mpt 
<LaserJock> hi mpt and ajmitch 
<ajmitch> hey LaserJock, how's it going?
<LaserJock> busy busy busy :-)
<ajmitch> as usual
<ubotu> New bug: #103166 in launchpad "mugshot/branding doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103166
<ubotu> New bug: #102803 in malone "Tabbing to submit a bug comment is difficult" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102803
<mpt> ubotu, that wasn't a new bug
<crimsun> probably should read something along the lines of "Status changed to" instead of "New bug"
<ubotu> New bug: #102943 in rosetta "Allow displaying only strings that have no suggestions" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102943
<ubotu> New bug: #103186 in rosetta "Provide better sample of products on the start page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103186
<mdke> danilo_: here?
<danilo_> mdke: yeah
<mdke> danilos: I sent you an email just now explaining the situation about the update-po thing
<mdke> if you could have a quick read and maybe try it out, I'd appreciate it
<danilos> mdke: sure, I'll take a look
<mdke> thanks a lot
<carlos> morning
<mdke> morning carlos 
<mdke> danilos: if you would reply by email, that would be awesome: I can't be on irc during today while at work
<owh> Can someone please hand me some sanity?
<carlos> owh: please, just ask what you need and if someone can help you we will try to or redirect you to the right place
<owh> carlos: I just needed to scream and have someone hand me some sanity. I was helping in #ubuntu and needed a touch of sanity. No questions. Sorry for the bandwidth.
<carlos> owh: ok, no worries :-P
<mpt> Maybe we should sell sanity in exchange for karma
<owh> mpt: Works for me, I've got both in spades, other than the sanity part :)
<xivulon> Hi there
<xivulon> We have a small issue the wubi project hosted on launchpad
<xivulon> Is there any admin that can help?
<mpt> xivulon, that depends what kind of problem it is
<mpt> Is it with bug tracking, or translations, or code hosting, etc
<xivulon> Hi mpt, I am on the lead programmers of Wubi and Lupin projects
<xivulon> What happened is that we have not been able to contact the owner of Wubi for over a month
<xivulon> As such we cannot setup malone, rosetta edit the description etc
<mpt> xivulon, ok. I can't help you with that particular problem, but SteveA or kiko-zzz (when he wakes up in a couple of hours) should be able to.
<kiko-zzz> xivulon, please open a +ticket saying what you would like done and I'll do it when I wake up
<xivulon> thx I'll mention it to them later on
<xivulon> where do I normally open a ticket for such issues?
<kiko-zzz> answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<mpt> That's how hard kiko-zzz works
<mpt> he works even when he's asleep
<owh> kiko-zzz: How did you go with cooling :)
<kiko-zzz> owh, pretty well, heh. it rained yesterday!
<owh> kiko-zzz: Same here :)
<xivulon> kiko-zzz, here is the ticket: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/4676
<cprov> good morning
<gmt> Hi guys, I was trying to import a bazaar branch converted from a svn repos, I converted it with svn2bzr but I mess it up... is it possible to restore a clean situation on the project repository? (on launchpad) I cannot delete the directories I've made through sftp
<salgado> ddaa, can you help gmt?
<ddaa> gmt: hello
<ddaa> did you have coffee?
<ddaa> With bzr-0.15, what you can do is:
<ddaa> 1. sftp into bazaar.launchpad.net (nautilus is good, lftp if you prefer command-line)
<ddaa> and remove the .bzr in the branch you uploaded before
<ddaa> 2. when you have the new branch you want to upload in there, you "bzr push --use-existing-dir"
<ddaa> Alternatively
<ddaa> you could just leave the cruft in place and "bzr push --overwrite" when you have something better to put in its place.
<ddaa> gmt: coffee is good, you should have some.
* ddaa goes to have some coffee
<gmt> ddaa, eheh got a coffee as well :)
<gmt> ddaa, I created also directory tags and branches which I cannot remove
<gmt> I'm using gftp btw
<gmt> ddaa, .brz in trunk directory is now gone
<gmt> ddaa, how can I delete branches and tags?
<ubotu> New bug: #103233 in launchpad "top half of you have logged out" div  is obscured" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103233
<ubotu> New bug: #103303 in launchpad ""Search" box is partly obscured" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103303
<ubotu> New bug: #102763 in malone ""Rejected" status is a somewhat loaded word" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102763
<ubotu> New bug: #103207 in rosetta "English (New Zealand) (aka en-NZ) is unavailable as a language option" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103207
* carlos -> lunch
<ubotu> New bug: #103222 in launchpad "sprints should be handled as another main pillar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103222
<ddaa> gmt: okay I'm here
<ddaa> what's the url of the stuff you're talking about?
<welterde> hmm... why doesnt that branch viewer have syntax-highlighting?
<ubotu> New bug: #102956 in launchpad-bazaar "project cloud should highlight projects with user-provided series branches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102956
<kiko> it's that time of the day
<kiko> me
<sinzui> me
<kiko> see? it's contagious
<Rinchen> yawn
<mthaddon> me
<barry> achoo
<barry> er, me
<stu1> me
<mpt> Anyone who prematurely "me"s will be counted as absent
* mpt bangs his gavel
<kiko> aiiiii
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's Launchpad Development meeting.  For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating launchpad development.
<SteveA> who's here today?
<stu1> Does that mean I can go?
<bigjools> me
<jtv> me
<kiko> me
<mpt> me
<cprov> me
<bac> me
<allenap> me
<statik> me
<barry> me
<salgado> me
<stu1> me
<matsubara> me
<ddaa> me
<Rinchen> me
<sinzui> me
<mthaddon> me
<flacoste> me
<stub> me
<SteveA> jamesh sends apologies
<SteveA> danilo sends apologies
<ddaa> I have stuff from jml and thumper
<SteveA> thanks ddaa
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report (Joey - [wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests ([wiki:JoeyStanford/toprtrequests Current Queue] )
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA>   * Slow Code Reviews (Joey)
<carlos> me
<BjornT> me
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Three sentences 
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting: same time next week
<SteveA> activity reports: who's up to date?
* SteveA is not up to date
<mrevell> me
<SteveA> == People who were lax with activity reporting last week ==
<jtv> me
<SteveA>  * carlos
<mthaddon> up to date
<SteveA>  * cprov
<barry> me
<SteveA>  * danilo
<flacoste> up to date
<SteveA>  * kiko
<bigjools> me
<BjornT> up to date
<SteveA>  * mrevell
<SteveA>  * SteveA
<cprov> up to date
<SteveA> 
<matsubara> not up to date.
<SteveA> well done mrevell for getting back up to date
<ddaa> <jml> not up to date. slack.
<ddaa> <thumper> up to date (since I just put them in) up to date
<SteveA> good show carlos 
<kiko> I totally slacked this week, gross
<bac> up to date
<stub> up to date
<allenap> up to date
<carlos> up to date (sent all I had noted)
<SteveA> well done cprov 
<statik> not up to date
<ddaa> I mean, up to date
<salgado> missed a few days but am back on track
<mpt> up to date
<sinzui> up to date
<jtv> up to date
<SteveA> and well done everyone who has kept up to date more than 2 weeks running
<bigjools> we rock
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA> no actions
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 70952, 102545
<ubotu> Malone bug 70952 in malone "LookupError when a product adopt malone as its bugtracker and that product already have bugwatches." [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70952
<ubotu> Malone bug 102545 in launchpad "TraversalError when sourcepackage doesn't have packaging information for older distroreleases." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102545
<matsubara> BjornT: how about assigning 70952 to Gavin?
<matsubara> cprov: want to comment on bug 102545?
<BjornT> matsubara: i think that bug might be a bit tricky to get right, i'll have to take look at it first.
<kiko> it's tricky indeed
<cprov> matsubara: will do. Did you talk with ddaa ?
<ddaa> ?
<cprov> matsubara: the fact that the ISP.packaging is recursive concerns me a bit
<matsubara> not yet. that's why I'm bringing this up in the meeting. ddaa, can you take a look at it?
<ubotu> New bug: #102898 in rosetta "Write a plural form expression parser to validate them" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102898
<ddaa> hu... got no clue about this
<ddaa> I just fixed the naming and some UI cruft that mentioned HCT
<cprov> ddaa: it can generate a variable number of queries until reach NotFound
<matsubara> so the +packaging page is more like a launchpad-bazaar issue or soyuz one?
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> more soyuz and registry really
<ddaa> kiko++
<matsubara> btw, BjornT thanks for looking at it.
<ddaa> I never had a hand in this, I'm not sure how it's even _supposed_ to work.
<kiko> I know how it's supposed to work I think
<cprov> whatever you say, assign it to me. I will fix that.
<matsubara> cprov: sure thing. thank you
<matsubara> I'm done then SteveA 
<SteveA> thank you matsubara 
<SteveA>  * Bug report (Joey - [wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<Rinchen> First off, Congrats to carlos for fixing bug #46.
<ubotu> Malone bug 46 in rosetta ""special symbols" when people copy-paste text from original to translation" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Rinchen> Bug #30602 - kiko - 2006-02-06 - Rosetta, Critical, in progress - Lots of OOPSes - Kiko, how are you coming with this?
<ubotu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<Rinchen> Bug #46982 - danilo - 2006-05-27 - Rosetta, Critical, not started - Infrastructure issues - Blocked on Firefox import. carlos/jtv do you know the status of this by chance?
<ubotu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46982 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<Rinchen> Bug #86171 (Private) - spiv - 2007-02-18 - Critical, in progress. spiv, do you have an update on this?
<ubotu> Bug 86171 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/86171 is private
<Rinchen> Bug #90384 (Private) - jamesh - 2007-03-07 - Critical, not started. No jamesh so we'll skip this one unless there are any comments.
<carlos> Rinchen: I didn't have time to resume my work on it, busy with 1.0 fixes
<ubotu> Bug 90384 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90384 is private
<carlos> Rinchen: so 46982 is still blocked
<Rinchen> thanks
<Rinchen> Bug #92484 - jml - 2007-03-15 - BZR Integration, Critical, in review and progressing well. ddaa/jml - Where are we in the code review process?
<ubotu> Malone bug 92484 in launchpad-bazaar "Support for Branch Format 6" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92484 - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml)
<ddaa> <jml> cscvs and Launchpad now work (i.e. tests pass) with bzr 0.15. The changes break compatibility with the old bzr, so some PQM hackery will need to be done. I've informed mthaddon and lifeless, so we should expect to see the upgrade soon.
<ddaa> Rinchen: IOW, I think it's all pretty much done.
<ddaa> not quite, but pretty much
<kiko> ah nice
<Rinchen> great, thanks. 
<Rinchen> Bug #102357, first reported on 2007-04-03, sinzui, Answers, Critical, in progress. sinzui thanks for taking this on. Any blockers?
<ubotu> Malone bug 102357 in launchpad-answers "TypeError when requesting +tickets on an empty project" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102357 - Assigned to Curtis Hovey (sinzui-is)
<Rinchen> Bug #102382 and Bug #102449, first reported on 2007-04-03, carlos, Rosetta, Critical, not started. Carlos, when do you expect to have this coded now that you found the cause?
<ubotu> Malone bug 102382 in rosetta "Translations are getting marked as "needing review" on each upload, preventing complete translation of Ubuntu for the release" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102382 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<ubotu> Malone bug 102449 in rosetta "upstream translations doesn't update rosetta ones when it should" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102449 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<carlos> Rinchen: the fix in the review queue now
<sinzui> I just committed 102357
<Rinchen> carlos, excellent.
<Rinchen> sinzui, excellent
<Rinchen> Bug #44 - danilo - 2005-01-10 - Rosetta, High, not started - Was blocked until about 6 March. Expecting to start 1st week in April. carlos/jtv do you know the status of this by chance?
<carlos> Rinchen: Danilo started with it
<carlos> he said the DB changes should be done today (or nearly done)
<mpt> awesome
<Rinchen> great
<Rinchen> SteveA: end bugs
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen 
<Rinchen> 3 minutes vs 11 :-) 
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA> there is one bug tag proposed
<SteveA> https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs
<SteveA> excuse the lack of table formatting and the rather odd UI skin
<SteveA> codebrowse for bugs related to the codebrowser
<SteveA> I'm +1 on it
<SteveA> any objections?
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<mpt> is it usually codebrowse
<SteveA> ok, agreed
<mpt> or codebrowser?
<kiko> yeah,  agreed
<SteveA> the proposal is "corebrowse"
<SteveA> um "codebrowse"
<jtv> make up your mind!
<ddaa> +1
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<mpt> just checking
<stub> Rollout of the beta UI went smoothly. There was no real spike in activity which we feared.
<stub> We have some cherry picks scheduled, which hopefully Tom can do with the nice cheat sheet I wrote for him.
<stub> A full rollout should be happening each Monday for the forseeable future. Usual 15 mins downtime. We will be rolling out HEAD, unlike in the past where we have been rolling out HEAD-minus-a-few-days. HEAD releases have been pretty reliable thanks to the test suite so we might as well just go for it.
<stub> I need to know if I should be updating the supermirror code.
<stub> launchpad/devel is open for database updates. All the pending branches except for Tim's have landed, and Tim has been asked to land his. The database freeze will kick in again on April 13th, and we expect it to last for at least three weeks.
<stub> beta should be active again on April 16, running the 'onramp' branch Mark has been working on.
<stub> staging is being worked on by Tom. Mark has requested the db be updated, which I can do tomorrow unless Tom beats me to it.
<ddaa> stub: as I rule, I think you should be upgrading the supermirror stuff and authserver...
<stub> Updated PostsgreSQL packages will soon be installed on Balleny, hopefully fixing some issues people have aparently been having.
<kiko> okay
<stub> ddaa: Yes, but to what branch. 
<mthaddon> hoping to beat you to it for staging DB updates today...
<kiko> so if we have decided to move to regular rollouts
<kiko> I want us to talk about public release notes
<ddaa> stub: all rocketfuel
<kiko> in particular in how I, Rinchen and mrevell should get these done
<stub> ddaa: ok
<ubotu> New bug: #102862 in malone "OOPS when trying to file a bug from a product series page" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102862
<Rinchen> stub, please let me know when the Postgres updates are applied. Thanks
<Kmos> some can assign this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/91988
<Kmos> *someone
<ubotu> Malone bug 91988 in rosetta "Make suggestions from should use prefered user settings" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<SteveA> stub: spads replied to the RT saying it was done
<matsubara> what's the onramp branch?
<stub> Rinchen: it is done
<kiko> Kmos, hang on to that for 20 minutes
<Rinchen> stub, excellent :-) 
<stub> SteveA: So what is the onramp branch?
<SteveA> stub: ask mark
<Kmos> kiko: ok
<stub> So I think we are all clear on that then :)
<mpt> sabdfl, what's the onramp branch? :-)
<SteveA> kiko: for this conversation
<SteveA> are you proposing to have it in this meeting, or at some other time?
<Rinchen> SteveA, kiko - re: release notes, I'd like to talk with Steve about that in ams 
<kiko> with SteveA?
<Rinchen> yes although a separate meeting with us is a good idea
<mrevell> Rinchen: I'd like to be in discussions about release notes too, please.
<Rinchen> mrevell, sure thing.
<SteveA> the main focus of Rinchen and me in amsterdam will be on strict 3 monthly development cycles for launchpad
* Rinchen leaves for London on Saturday.
<SteveA> part of that will be about what release notes mean in that context
<statik> yay timeboxed releases
<SteveA> but I think there is a more urgent conversation to be had
<kiko> I mean very clearly
<SteveA> about how we do release notes right now
<kiko> telling our end-users what changed in this rollout
<SteveA> for the next 5 weeks before we starts the first development cycle
<Rinchen> I agree to all of the above.
<ddaa> good, but hopefully we'll still have frequent head rollouts
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> ddaa: weekly, most weeks
<mrevell> What's the status of "what's new"?
<SteveA> no status
<mrevell> ok
<ddaa> great! And regular db patch windows?
<kiko> no status dot com
<mrevell> :)
<SteveA> ddaa: something like that
* ddaa happy
<SteveA> so, kiko, when will this talk with you and Rinchen and mrevell be?
<kiko> now? I'm ready
<SteveA> not now
<SteveA> this is a meeting about coordination, not discussion
<SteveA> so, feel free to arrange the meeting
<SteveA> for some other time soon
<SteveA> you guys can arrange this on the launchpad-code channel
<SteveA> moving on...
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports (skipping)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests ([wiki:JoeyStanford/toprtrequests Current Queue] )
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<Rinchen> me
<SteveA> ...
<SteveA> please give the RT number and a brief description
<Rinchen> mrevell, did you get your blog installed? I'm showing 26822 still open
<mrevell> Rinchen: Nothing so far from RT
<Rinchen> it's listed as high priority on the queue and the deadline has passed.
<SteveA> Rinchen: noted.
<SteveA> any other RT requests?
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> ok thank you
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> This week's issues come from our new feedback@launchpad.net email address. We've had some more complaints about the font size in the new interface. We've also had a complaint that the drop-down menus in the top navigation are too slow to open. 
<mrevell> I'd be interested on learning what affects the speed of the drop-down menu's opening. mpt are you the person to speak to?
<mrevell> Elliot and I will continue to monitor the new email address and pass on anything that is relevant.
<SteveA> mrevell: I am the person to speak to
<mrevell> Should I tell people the font size is under ongoing review?
<mpt> mrevell, no, I have no idea sorry
<SteveA> mrevell: I need to know what country the person was connecting from
<mrevell> SteveA: Okay, I'll speak to you after the meeting, in that case
<SteveA> and exactly what menus they were using
<SteveA> it may be part of the design
<mrevell> SteveA: okay, thanks. I'll get that info
<SteveA> to keep the breadcrumbs themselves usable
<SteveA> or it may be an artifact of network latency
<SteveA> which we also have ways to fix
<statik> SteveA: they feel sluggish to me too, I can point out what I noticed after the meeting
<kiko> SteveA, I see the same issue as mrevell reports
<mrevell> right. tbh I find the drop-down menus a tad slow sometimes, too. 
<matsubara> SteveA: I can tell you that from Brazil it's quite slow
<kiko> it takes a long while to pop up
<SteveA> I need to know exactly which menus
<SteveA> there's a built-in delay for the top-level menus
<SteveA> it's good to experiment with the menu under "Home"
<SteveA> as that is not loaded over the network at all
<mrevell> SteveA: For me, the home page drop-down menu is slow to appear, but I'll do some more thorough testing and email the list
<SteveA> mrevell: about the font size.  we're still accepting feedback about it.
<SteveA> mrevell: be more specifiv
<Kmos> it has a little delay.. and i'm at 1.5 mbits (Portugal)
<mrevell> SteveA: Excellent, I'll pass on anything I receive that is constructive
<SteveA> the drop down on the home page under "Home" ?
<SteveA> that one does not load from the network
<statik> SteveA: top level is the one that feels sluggish to me
<Kmos> SteveA: yes.. the Home one
<SteveA> so the delay is something we can tweak in teh code
<mrevell> SteveA: I hover my mouse over the "Home" link
<Kmos> that shows.. projects, ditributuions ...
<SteveA> but, if we reduce it, it means the menus appear "randomly" as people mouse-over the breadcrumbs to choose where to go
<mrevell> SteveA: and I can count to four, slowly, before it appears
<SteveA> moving on... (more discussion of this later)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<mrevell> Buzz report is to follow today. It's a bumper one, as you might expect. I've been tied up with post-public-beta microsite tweaks etc, but I will get it out today
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>   * Slow Code Reviews (Joey)
<Rinchen> I wanted to call attention to my email from yesterday about slow code reviews. In summary, lifeless and I are very interested in examining any recent or new cases.  Should you encounter what you feel is a slow review please contact lifeless or myself so we can investigate and potentially tweak the system. We're serious about taking necessary efforts to fix any problems. Thanks.
<kiko> ah, topic of the day!
<jtv> How slow is slow?
<ddaa> jtv: slow is "frustrating you"
<Rinchen> greater than 48 business hours
<SteveA> jtv: did you read the email?
<jtv> Yes
<SteveA> ok
<Rinchen> However if you have a perception that it's slow, even at <48 hours, we'd like to know about it.
<Rinchen> Please. :-)
<Rinchen> Thanks.
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> <jamesh> DONE: code reviews, Silva bug import, bug 101907, look at database reconnection problems
<salgado> DONE: Shipit, random fixes, code review, coordinating/discussing the mirror prober run on the release day
<salgado> TODO: More shipit, code review and random fixes
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<ubotu> Bug 101907 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/101907 is private
<ddaa> <jml> DONE: make run -> supermirror, better sftp authentication
<ddaa> errors, bzr 0.15 porting, landed sftp test improvement.
<ddaa> <jml> TODO: bzr bugs plugin, auto-bug-branch cleanup
<ddaa> <jml> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> <thumper> DONE: landed scanner-email branch finally, much thought and design for private branches
<ddaa> <thumper> TODO: fly to london, meet Elliot and Joey, go to the ACCU conference
<SteveA> <jamesh> TODO: code reviews, script monitoring, db reconnection
<jtv> TODO: Get the hang of the various frameworks we use, fix #52991, #102381
<ddaa> <thumper> BLOCKED: no (unless agreeing on design counts)
<jtv> DONE: #46653, #49599, #88826, some writing-standards issues in emails
<jtv> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> <jamesh> BLOCKED: no 
<ddaa> DONE: importd-oops, cscvs/feisty-compat, branch ui improvements, review cscvs-bzr-0.15 changes and AutomaticBugBranchLinks from jml
<matsubara> DONE: triage, oops reports, support gardening
<matsubara> TODO: more of the same.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> DONE: launchpad 1.0 stuff, management
<bac> DONE: prepare for London sprint, submit bug attachment for review, use cases, customer issues, soyuz 
<sinzui> DONE: Contact Answer For report, official_answers, TypeError for empty projects OOPS
<ddaa> TODO: land more ui improvements, importd-oops, review PrivateBranchesPhasedImplementation, lotsa other stuff.
<sinzui> TODO: Show unsupported questions, Show supported languages, Retarget support requests, support contact in preferred languages only, Show the support requester's username
<sinzui> BLOCKED: No
<mthaddon> DONE: getting up to speed (in progress) :)
<bac> TODO: London sprint
<bac> BLOCKED: No
<SteveA> TODO: make dynamic menus work on konqueror
<mrevell> * DONE: 1.0 press release, 1.0 marketing microsite
<mrevell> * TODO: new content for marketing microsite
<mrevell> * BLOCKED: none
<cprov> DONE: general bug fixing, simulating feisty release in dofgood, upgrade to feisty
<cprov> TODO: generate post-release pockets, remove warty/hoary archive
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<bigjools> DONE: landed 43115, added 48735 for review, working on Native Source Sync with Celso, addressing trivial 102055, learning dogfood server testing
<bigjools> TODO: Native source Sync, prepare for London Sprint, more bugs
<bigjools> BLOCKED: n
<barry> DONE: a little xmlrpc project planning, mm build branches and svn export, begin work on team list creation branch, 'bzr touch' plugin
<barry> TODO: address jamesh's concerns & land mm build branches, give xmlrpc project some love
<barry> BLOCKED: no
<allenap> DONE: NewStaffTasks, NewLaunchpadder (some), bug-81014 (started)
<allenap> TODO: NewLaunchpadder, bug-81014, more bugs as assigned by BjornT
<allenap> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<mthaddon> TODO: setup new staging env with DB on asuka
<flacoste> DONE: marketing microsite, reviews, merge pending branches
<flacoste> TODO: write specs, marketing microsite tweaks, write doctest style guide
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> DONE: translation portlets cleanup, prepared and requested reverting of French fork in Rosetta, LanguageAdministration implementation, approved templates for Feisty, help Danilo with bug #79674, bug #83304
<carlos> TODO: Firefox support, final review off Feisty translations to prepare final language packs.
<carlos> BLOCKED: No.
<ubotu> Malone bug 79674 in rosetta "List translatable upstreams on separate page, sample on front page" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79674 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<mthaddon> BLOCKER: none
<ubotu> Malone bug 83304 in rosetta "Structural object heading for translation page should be the product/package" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83304 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<mpt> DONE: 1.0 polish, contract, DesignChecklist, 1.0-related bug reports
<mpt> TODO: Easter, code review, help panel, bug page, template cleanup
<mpt> BLOCKED: not enough hours in the day
<Rinchen> DONE: Monthly Report
<Rinchen> TODO: Will be in London next week and Amsterdam the week after.
<Rinchen> BLOCKED: None
<statik> DONE: got soyuz training, lots of customer interaction and
<statik> TODO: sprint in london, land some trivial db cleanup
<statik> Blocked: no
<kiko> DONE: 1.0 coordination
<kiko> TODO: get my remaining branches off the ground: rosetta performance, and mantis bugs
<kiko> BLOCKED: no, but it will be a short week for me
<stub> TODO: TeamMembership fixes, OpenID
<stub> DONE: Production shite
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<BjornT> DONE: code reviews. a few things for 1.0 public beta. made it possible for apport to file bugs with tags. tried upgrade to feisty.
<BjornT> TODO: recover from feisty upgrade. work on closing bugs via changelogs.  code reviews.
<Rinchen> stub, are the TeamMembership fixes due to the recent code drop in that area?
<BjornT> BLOCKED: kind of blocked on computer not booting on feisty
<SteveA> BjornT: are you receiving help from the kernel team on that?
<stub> Rinchen: I know of no recent code drop in that area
<salgado> Rinchen, what code drop?
<salgado> stub, is it the teams-are-members-of-themselves fix?
<BjornT> SteveA: yes, we are currently debugging what's wrong on #kernel
<SteveA> Rinchen: what does "code drop" mean?
<Rinchen> I saw a PQM item for teammembership a week ago
<Rinchen> s/code drop/recently landed code
<stub> salgado: Yer - you seemed to have punted it back to me. I haven't looked at the current status of it.
<salgado> stub, I can try to land it today, if you want
<salgado> stub, but what are the team membership fixes you talked about, then?
<Rinchen> stub, salgado specifically the change salgado did 
<stub> salgado: If it is done, sure. Do we need tests?
<Rinchen> rf 3990
<kiko> stub, sabdfl's asking me about that, can we get it done
<stub> kiko: (21:37:07) salgado: stub, I can try to land it today, if you want
<kiko> I saw that, just reinforcing
<SteveA> ok, we all done?
<stub> kiko: Ideally this would be in the bug report, but of course there is not one.
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<SteveA> thank you everyone
<kiko> stub, there is a bug report.
<kiko> what are you talking about?
<kiko> thanks SteveA 
<stub> kiko: Where? All I got was an email from sabdfl
<ddaa> kiko: can you do the renaming asked in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+ticket/4680 ?
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/gnomescan
<ddaa> stub: sometime early next week, bzr-0.15 and accompanying changes to cscvs and maybe launchpad should land on rocketfuel.
<ddaa> stub: although you should rollout the supermirror scripts every time, they should be rolled out even more this time :)
<stub> ok. Which are the code locations again? bzrsyncd@gandwana and supermirror@vostok?
<kiko> stub, salgado knows the number.
<salgado> which number?
<stub> The number of the bug I don't believe exists on the teamparticipation issue you are landing today
<salgado> is it bug 30789?
<ubotu> Malone bug 30789 in launchpad "teams should be members of themselves" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30789
<stub> Ooh... old one.
<Kmos> SteveA: update topic with next meetingh :)
<Kmos> *meeting
<ddaa> stub: oh, that's what you meant...
<ddaa> bzrsyncd@gandwana /srv/bzrsyncd
<ddaa> supermirror@vostok /srv/sm-ng
<ddaa> stub: and wherever you run the authserver, although I do think there is any authserver change in the pipe ATM
<ddaa> but if it's possible to have rolled out along with the rest, it would avoid annoying breakage like on Monday.
<kiko> hack it on dudes
<kiko> SteveA, Rinchen: I plan on getting my mantis branch polished for landing today.
<kiko> do any of you want me for anything else?
<Rinchen> kiko, a raise? ;-)  Just that branch out please
<Rinchen> and a chat later with mrevell 
<kiko> Rinchen, you want to take stewardship of this week's commits for monday's reports? If you produce a rough report I can clean it up and mail it out on monday
<kiko> Rinchen, that way you really and honestly will "help me"
<kiko> hey Hobbsee 
<kiko> I think i'm going to go get my stitches removed
<Hobbsee> hiya kiko :)
<kiko> I'm tired of them
<kiko> and it's already been 11 days
<kiko> my email problem.. snif
<\sh> hmm...where do i enter a bugnumber on LP? 
<Kmos> doko: bug NUMBER here on the channel
<Kmos> ups
<Kmos> \sh: do bug NUMBER here on the channel
<\sh> Kmos: na...in the old layout there was a "jump to bug #" input field...and I don't find it anymore ;) right, I could use konquis lpbug:<bug no>
<spiv> \sh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/, put the number in the search field.
<matsubara> \sh: I have a firefox search plugin for malone. if you want it, privmsg me and i'll mail it to you.
<Kmos> http://mycroft.mozdev.org/download.html?name=launchpad&sherlock=yes&opensearch=yes&submitform=Search
<\sh> matsubara: I have a shortcut for konqi (kde) that's enough :) but I was wondering where this "features" was gone ;)
<Kmos> :)
<\sh> spiv: this should be documented ;)
<matsubara> Kmos: cool!
<statik> the mugshot for the launchpad project looks terrible scaled
<statik> https://launchpad.net/launchpad
* ..[topic/#launchpad:matsubara] : Welcome to the Launchpad 1.0 public beta | Next user meeting: Wed 11 April 2007, 20.00UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 12 Apr 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<statik> aha, it's bug 90651
<ubotu> Malone bug 90651 in launchpad "Need mugshot images for product, project, distribution, sprint, team" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90651 - Assigned to Victor Zambrano (victor-choosebrilliant)
<salgado> statik, not really
<salgado> in the case of the launchpad project, the problem is that the mugshot was uploaded some time ago, when small images were accepted
<spiv> \sh: file a bug
<salgado> now, the template expects the mugshots to be 192x192px and thus scale the old one
<statik> salgado: yes, that bug is about getting the 192x images
<Kmos> matsubara: i've done it myself :) the opensearch one
<salgado> statik, but that bug is only about getting the default mugshot images. 
<statik> salgado: aha, I understand now. I thought it was a bug against the launchpad specific image
<matsubara> Kmos: yeah, I noticed. It's pretty cool. Mine works a bit different, though.
<statik> BjornT: is 51215 scheduled to be fixed anytime soon? (I'm responding to user question about this functionality)
<statik> bug 51215
<ubotu> Malone bug 51215 in malone "Add an "Other" bug tracker type" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51215 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<Kmos> matsubara: i must follow the mycroft rules.. some weeks ago, i've done one for PHP.net to be compatible with firefox 2.x and ie7
<\sh> spiv: doing so when I'm in my train back home...happy easter to you all :)
<Kmos> matsubara: http://pt.php.net/phpnetimprovedsearch.src -> check view source
<ubotu> New bug: #103347 in soyuz "Published binaries don't appear on DRBP/+index until cache is updated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103347
<BjornT> statik: it should be fixed within a few months, at least, it's not on my immediate todo.
<statik> BjornT: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #103352 in launchpad "Launchpad project needs 192x192px rocket for branding, the current scaling looks terrible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103352
<ubotu> New bug: #103364 in malone "Global filebug form crashes if you first choose a distribution and later a project." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103364
<_Johny> Guys. where can I try to set a local language team?
<ddaa> LarstiQ: you might want to know that importd crashed earlier this afternoon
<ddaa> so the blender (and drupal) import is going to be lagging a bit until I finished restoring it
<sabdfl> BjornT, statik: would an "other" bugtracker type still follow basic rules, like needing a unique id for the bug in that tracker? just not update statuses from it?
<ddaa> I took the opportunity to make a clean rollout of the importd code.
<carlos> _Johny: for Ubuntu?
<sabdfl> or would we require just a url to the bug in that tracker?
<statik> sabdfl: I'm getting requests from projects that just want a URL to their upstream bug tracker to be published on the +filebug page
<sabdfl> statik: ok, that makes sense, we need to figure out how we handle watches on those
<_Johny> carlos: Yes
<carlos> _Johny: please, read https://help.launchpad.net/RosettaFAQ#head-b356f13978780b88ed4844602554339ac2c33774
<_Johny> carlos: thanks
<carlos> you are welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #103370 in malone "Support RubyForge as external bug tracker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103370
<fools> mdke: launchpad looks gorgeous! (Lloyd Budd here)
<ubotu> New bug: #103376 in launchpad "Contact details should show wikis and not wikinames" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103376
<LarstiQ> ddaa: what made it crash?
<ddaa> crappiness
<ddaa> memory leaks in our bitrotten buildbot
<ddaa> but it usually takes a few months before it reaches the collapsing point
<ddaa> hopefully, next time it happens, there will be good progress at writing a replacement
<ddaa> LarstiQ: btw, service has been restored 30 mins ago
<LarstiQ> huu
<LarstiQ> how did you make buildbot rot?
<LarstiQ> ddaa: thanks for the speedy service
<ddaa> forked buildbot eons ago
<ddaa> I think it last merged upstream at some point in 2005
<ddaa> and we've been intending to replace it ever since
<ddaa> but a few things got in the way
<ddaa> like... switching to bzr, and bring the current launchpad bzr service to its current state...
<ddaa> could rant about this for a long time, but it would be boring and not a good use of company time :)
<ddaa> just let it be said that the situation is getting better, and I hope to work on this in the next few months.
<LaserJock> cprov: will you be at UDS?
<cprov> LaserJock: yes, I will
<LaserJock> cprov: maybe I should register a "MOTU & Launchpad" spec?
<cprov> LaserJock: sure, I should discuss this topic.
<ubotu> New bug: #103409 in malone "Update terminology on global filebug form" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103409
<carlos> Enjoy your long weekend!!
* carlos -> out
<ubotu> New bug: #103434 in launchpad "Validators for ftp and rsync urls are broken in mirror +edit form" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103434
<maix> hi
<maix> if i translate something in launchpad, shall i replace links to the ubuntu.com wiki by links to the (german) ubuntuusers.de wiki?
<LaserJock> if there is an equivalent page
<maix> it is.
<maix> ok.
<LaserJock> maix: I think it's covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Translation
<maix> cannot find anything about this there
<maix> i'll ask in #ubuntu-translators
<ubotu> New bug: #103475 in malone "Feisty: Kontact crashed when closing Konqueror (usb drive) (Backtrace attached)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103475
<mdke> fools: nothing to do with me, but appreciated no doubt
<fools> you no longer do any wrangling with launch?
<mdke> fools: I've never been involved in development of launchpad; i'm not a coder at all. Maybe you have someone else in mind
<fools> ha, you are right, i was thinking of mpt
<gnomefreak> kiko is one of the devels of LP isnt he?
<mdke> fools: ah, fair enough.
<fools> anyway, it is great!
<Kmos> gnomefreak: yes
#launchpad 2007-04-06
<ubotu> New bug: #103521 in rosetta "Anonymous search field shown while translating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103521
<Kmos> gnomefreak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/103515
<ubotu> Malone bug 103515 in firefox "crashed with sigsegv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Kmos> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #103525 in rosetta "Font sizes (style classes) seem mixed up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103525
<ubotu> New bug: #103527 in launchpad "Translation page for one text at a time shows "no title" instead of the correct title" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103527
<jeffwheeler> Is it okay to register a test project with Launchpad, to use with a personal project for bug tracking and such, and it is not terribly likely it will grow much very soon.
<jeffwheeler> I mean, is it okay to use it for personally tracking software?
<radix> jeffwheeler: yes, it is definitely useful for that
<radix> I've got two or three projects hosted there already
<jeffwheeler> radix: thanks; I didn't want to be the only one rudely using it personally ;)
<jeffwheeler> I got the impression it was only for larger projects...
<radix> jeffwheeler: no, definitely not, use it for all of your projects
<RAOF> Eh, jml & I used it for joybot.
<radix> jeffwheeler: and tell everyone to use it :-)
<RAOF> That's hardly "larger software" :)
<radix> RAOF: hi!
* radix goes to bed
<RAOF> radix: Hey :)
<jml> RAOF: actually, that reminds me, we should probably mark that as abandoned.
<RAOF> Maybe.
<RAOF> I don't quite want to call it abandoned, though.
<Hidan> hmmmmmm
<ubotu> New bug: #103611 in launchpad "a progress bar on the site if uploading a crash file through firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103611
<ubotu> New bug: #103637 in rosetta "Wish: Zoom in on the translation part of the page when translating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103637
<mdke> where is the rosetta import queue? can't find a link to it
<mdke> ah, there it is
<mdke> danilos: my upload of basic-commands.pot to ubuntu-docs about an hour ago does't seem to have been imported, although I can't find it in the import queue (too many results!!). How long do these things generally take?
<ubotu> New bug: #103751 in launchpad ""Bugs related to" my user account miss some bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103751
<bada> hi! I've just registered my project that originally hosted by SF.net. Can set bazaar branch as the primary source RCS?
<statik> bada: I think you can do that
<statik> bada: which project?
<bada> libiqxmlrpc
<bada> statik: actually I have not yet exported CVS into bazaar
<statik> bada: you can request an import, which will pull all your CVS history into a bazaar branch on launchpad
<statik> bada: or if you prefer to create the bazaar branch yourself, you can do that and simply push it up to launchpad
<bada> statik: yes, it would be great. will the whole revision history would saved?
<bada> statik: I wanted to ask if I able do that :)
<statik> bada: I believe so, yes. I think sometimes there is trouble with branches, but you should find the import very useful overall.
<bada> statik: I though I have to export CVS to bazaar with tailor and then somehow upload it to launchpad. Is't it?
<statik> bada: you can use tailor to do the conversion yourself, or you can just specify the CVS repo information and we will try to import it for you (likely next week)
<statik> https://launchpad.net/libiqxmlrpc/trunk/+source
<bada> statik: Is not imported branch would be just a mirror of CVS?
<bada> statik: I mean imported this way
<statik> bada: a CVS import into launchpad contains all the revision history. It is a mirror in the sense that the system will periodically pull in any new revisions from CVS
<statik> bada: you will also be able to look back at old revisions using bzr
<ddaa> thanks statik for that detailed explanation
<bada> statik: I see. I wanted switch to bazaar as an only VCS. So I think importing by hands is more appropriate
<ddaa> bada: depends
<ddaa> do you branches in CVS?
<ddaa> do you *use* branches?
<bada> ddaa: I am only developer. Almost no. I use tags.
<ddaa> So launchpad imports will no lose no data, except for the tags.
<ddaa> Tags have only been added to bzr very recently.
<statik> bada: you are in the hands of the true expert now, ddaa is the one who can tell you exactly how it works
<bada> statik: anyway, thank you :)
<ddaa> Besides, the Launchpad import tool is significantly more robust than tailor for CVS repos with weird stuff in them.
<bada> ddaa: weird stuff?
<ddaa> CVS is known as "conceivably versions something"
<ddaa> there are many cases when repos that cvs itself can deal with will confuse conversion tools
<ddaa> mainly, because of the mismatch between cvs's file-based approach, while bzr (and other modern systems) consider atomic whole tree changes.
<ddaa> bada: anyway, if you prefer to use tailor you're welcome.
<ddaa> Launchpad imports are good enough for a lot of import who want to transition to bzr, but it's not their main intended purpose.
<bada> ddaa: btw, I have recently read many comparsions between bzr and other distributed vcss. they say bzr dramatically loose in performance. will this situation change in near future?
<ddaa> It's changing right now.
<bada> ddaa: Is my understanding right, that main intend is create trunk mirros?
<ddaa> recent improvements http://bazaar-vcs.org/Performance/0.15
<ddaa> the next release will focus on improving performance over the network
<bada> ddaa: looks impressive, thank you
<ddaa> bada: right, the main intent of launchpad imports is to allow people to use bzr when the upstream project uses cvs or svn.
<ddaa> it's more convenient to work on patches than using a checkout and "cvs/svn update".
<ddaa> It also allows people to play with bzr on their own code with little effort, so they can evaluate bzr.
<ddaa> But it's also used by some people as a tool to make a one-off transition conversion.
<bada> ddaa: so launchpad's main point is to support accident contributors rather than upstream ones?
<ddaa> What's the distinction?
<ddaa> A lots of upstream contributors do not have commit access to a project most of the time.
<bada> ddaa: Ah, I see
<statik> we want to support both, and make it easy for them to work together
<ddaa> And even those who have, may prefer to use bzr to work on a big checkin.
<ddaa> there are many other solutions in this problem space
<ddaa> launchpad import is just a very low effort (for you) solution when it works and if you can wait a few days.
<ddaa> for cvs, there's also tailor and bzr-cvsps
<bada> ddaa:  I mainly wanted switch from CVS to any distributed vcs in order to be more independent from network
<bada> ddaa: so, if I will fail do the transition myself, I may ask launchpad's support
<ddaa> You're welcome.
<bada> ddaa: just to make things clearer: what additional benefits I may get from switching SF.net to launchpad?
<ddaa> hu...
<ddaa> launchpad does not suck quite as much as SF.net...
<ddaa> but statik may know how to answer this better than I.
<ddaa> statik: ping!
<statik> bada: launchpad does not currently have mailing lists, and SF.net does
<bada> "does not suck quite"... direct translation to russian makes no sense :)
<bada> statik: I see
<statik> bada: but I think you will find the other things, like bug tracking and code hosting, work very very well
<statik> bada: we are currently working on adding mailing lists
<bada> statik: and I will need leave files hosting at SF?
<ddaa> yeah, let's say that what launchpad does, it does pretty well (bug tracking, bzr hosting, answer tracker, translations)
<statik> bada: I'm working on adding files hosting to launchpad right now
<statik> bada: things like the answer tracker and translations are features Launchpad has which other systems do not
<ddaa> but it has a few annoying holes: lack of real ML support, file hosting, no wiki or web hosting.
<bada> ok, I think I start with bzr branch hosting. And then we will see :)
<bada> thank you for good explanation!
<statik> bada: excellent! I think you will be happy with it, and you can always ask for help here or on lp-users mailing list.
<ubotu> New bug: #103777 in launchpad "Grey sidebars only shut after page is loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103777
<bada> whether recent bzr versions compatible with more old ones. I.e. need I upgrade my bzr-0.11 on my Ubuntu laptop in order to be able to work with launchpad-hosted branches?
<radix> bada: I'm pretty sure you don't need to upgrade
<bada> radix: I see, thanks
<radix> bada: that is, it shouldn't be up to launchpad, but rather it should be up to the specific branch that's hosted on launchpad. if it's in dirstate-tags format, for example, you'll need to get a newer bzr
<phanatic> when will launchpad support bzr 0.15 branches?
<ryanakca> any lp admins/bzr gurus around? I think I've messed up my branch on the lp server...
<ryanakca> with the command 'bzr push sftp://ryanakca@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ryanakca/kcypher/trunk', I get the following error:
<ryanakca> bzr: ERROR: Lock was broken while still open: LockDir(sftp://ryanakca@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eryanakca/kcypher/trunk/.bzr/branch/lock) - check storage consistency!
<ryanakca> ryan@sigma:~/work/kcypher$ bzr break-lock sftp://ryanakca@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ryanakca/kcypher/trunk
<ryanakca> Bzrtools is not up to date with installed bzr version 0.15.0candidate3.
<ryanakca> There should be a newer version available, e.g. 0.15.
<ryanakca> Break lock sftp://ryanakca@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eryanakca/kcypher/trunk/.bzr/branch/lock
<ryanakca> held by ryanakca@kubuntu(.)org on host cogito [process #5415] 
<ryanakca> locked 51 hours, 38 minutes ago? [y/n] : y
<ryanakca> bzr: ERROR: rmdir failed
<ryanakca> (I s/kubuntu.org/kubuntu(.)org )... any ideas?
<ddaa> phanatic: soon
<phanatic> ddaa: great :)
<ddaa> it was delayed a bit because some non-trivial work needed to be done on the import system
<ddaa> but jml should land code next week, and then it will probably be deployed the week after.
<ddaa> so, a plausible ETA is Apr. 16th
<ddaa> earlier if Steve consider it deserves an urgent production ugrade
<ddaa> ryanakca: this session is hard to read here
<ddaa> can you put it in a pastebin instead?
<ryanakca> ddaa: sure
<ryanakca> ddaa: http://pastebin.ca/427237
<phanatic> ddaa: thank you for the detailed answer
<ddaa> ryanakca: that's weird
* ryanakca nods
* ddaa checks the server
<ryanakca> if you want, you can just delete the branch and I'll reupload
<ryanakca> it's still at commit 1
<ddaa> well, you cannot delete branches :)
<ryanakca> The internet connection at school died, so the push died. I have the branch on my key
<ryanakca> ddaa: pitty
<ddaa> however what you can do is sftp into the server, remove the .bzr and "bzr push --use-existing-dir"
<ddaa> ryanakca: I know it's annoying, but deleting stuff from launchpad is a lot of work, and it never a priority for the project.
<ddaa> so, removing .bzr and push --use-existing-dir should be essentially the same as deleting and creating again.
<ryanakca> hurra hurra.... doesn't let me.
* ryanakca pastebins
* ddaa waits for pastebin
<ryanakca> or not...
<ryanakca> is there a way for me to ssh into it?
<ddaa> use lftp
* ryanakca is having a hard time... I have to go into the 100 subdirs, delete the files, then delete the dirs
<ryanakca> ... no rm 0fr
<ddaa> lftp does
<ryanakca> rm -fr *
<ryanakca> kk
<ddaa> nautilus does to...
* ryanakca fires up konqueror :D
<ddaa> well... I see you have deleted the contents of branch-lock
* ryanakca nods
<ddaa> nevermind
* ddaa checks the right place
<ryanakca> well, some of the files
<ddaa> hold on
<ryanakca> but theres tmp.11sfqa7014, then 7-8 pending.1jds98q24r42 type dirs, which have files
* ryanakca has konqui open...
<ryanakca> and connected... *twiddles*
<ddaa> deleted
<ryanakca> thanks :D
<ddaa> now, push --use-existing-dir
<ryanakca> done
<ryanakca> well, pushing
<ryanakca> so... someone could, in theory, delete their branch with sftp & konqui?
<ddaa> no
<ryanakca> kk
<ddaa> it deletes the contents of the branch
<ryanakca> ah
<ddaa> but the branch will still be there in the web ui
<ryanakca> yeah
<ddaa> all the difficulty comes from the fact that there is 1. filesystem data 2. database data that may be referenced from other database objects
<ddaa> deleting 1 does not delete 2
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> sounds like a big hassle
<ddaa> and deleting 2 can be difficult, but even then it would not delete 1
<ryanakca> although, down the road, to save room on the gigantic hd's... maybe delete branches in +junk/ that have been inactive for 2+ years
<ddaa> so 2 needs to be marked as "deleted" and all the the stuff that refers to it must know to ignore it
<ddaa> and then 1 must be garbage collected
<ddaa> hard disk usage is the least of our problems
<ryanakca> ah
* ryanakca wonders how many TB of HD launchpad has...
<ddaa> it's much cheaper to slam another HD into a raid array than to pay a coder for weeks to get all this shit right
<ddaa> especially since we only have top notch highly trained coders :)
<ryanakca> or PB :)
<ddaa> (and therefore rather expensive ones)
<ryanakca> lol
<ddaa> PB?
<ryanakca> PeraByte
<ryanakca> petabyte*
<ddaa> I think the librarian is currently in the terabyte range
<ryanakca> tera = billion, peta = billiard (thousand billion)
<ryanakca> yeah
* ryanakca wonders if petabyte systems even exist
<ddaa> oh sure
<ryanakca> then you have exabyte, zettabyte, yottabyte
<ddaa> high energy physics and biotechnologies produces insane amounts of data
<ryanakca> yeah
<ddaa> I think the biggest arrays are close to the exabyte
<ddaa> but well... when we'll have a petabyte of bzr branches in launchpad
<ryanakca> yotta = Septillion... and... that's the biggest/highest SI prefix
<ddaa> we'll probably have some income to pay for it :)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> In a decade or two...
<ddaa> something like that, not a problem worth worrying about for now
<ryanakca> nope
* ryanakca wonders if Canonical will still be around in 10-15 years... might be able to get a job with it then :)
<ddaa> I think RedHat about about 10 years old
<ryanakca> yeah
<ddaa> And we definitely intend to outlive them :)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> hopefully
* ryanakca wishes someone would update the Kubuntu website...
<ryanakca> it's soo... boring? bland?
<ryanakca> and... it's /very/ different from the ubuntu one... if not for the name, the ubuntu logo near the bottom of the page, and the legal copyright blurb, you wouldn't know they were related
* ddaa has gone into the "don't want to think or care about my desktop" land
<ryanakca> lol
<ddaa> so GNOME is a perfect fit
<ryanakca> or fluxbox :)
* ryanakca pets his KDE
* ddaa goes back to work
<ryanakca> cheers, and thanks :)
<bdmurray> anybody around today or is a holiday?
<bdmurray> er, is it
<LaserJock> I'm around
<LaserJock> but I don't count
<bdmurray> well, of course you do, but not in terms of launchpad support / questions. ;)
<mdke> bdmurray: holidays yeah
<mtaylor> can I request a branch be removed on here... I tried registering one directly with the upstream SVN even though it said that doesn't work... 
<mtaylor> https://code.launchpad.net/~monty/dbt/osdldbt
<mtaylor> wasn't there an option to register non-bzr branches before? (I use bzr myself, but I'm tracking upstream on a project...)
<bdmurray> mdke: not for the us though
* bdmurray waits for July 4th
<unfo> hi all, how do i forward a bug to an upstream devel mailing list so that list members can click "Reply to All" and replies will get into launchpad?
<mtaylor> also... how would I get an upstream bug tracker added to the list? 
<mtaylor> I'm specifically thinking of bugs.mysql.com
<unfo> mtaylor: i guess launchpad-users mailing list
<unfo> mtaylor: actually, better yet, file a bug against malone.
<mtaylor> unfo: cool. thanks
<ryanakca> any way to rename https://launchpad.net/kcypher/ to https://launchpad.net/kcipher/ ?
<unfo> one other thing I was wondering:  why is the launchpad devel wiki private?  why can't anyone view it without logging in?
<unfo> (and edit it after logging in)
<unfo> mdke: any clue?
<Fujitsu> unfo: It most probably contains proprietary implementation details, and various other company secrets.
<unfo> Fujitsu: so why not make some stuff private and the rest public?
<unfo> TWiki can do that.
<Fujitsu> That would be more complex, I guess.
<Fujitsu> Indeed, we use that at work.
<unfo> Fujitsu: may i ask: where do you work?
<Fujitsu> Having a Moinmoin instance hiding behind Apache authentication is a whole lot easier and more reliable, I would imagine.
<Fujitsu> unfo: A fairly small IT company which does the networking and general IT stuff for 50-60 medium-sized businesses.
<Fujitsu> I do the Linux stuff.
<unfo> if a small IT company can manage to run a semiprivate wiki, surely Canonical could if they devoted the resources to it.  :)
<ubotu> New bug: #103905 in malone "Malone silently ignores bug comments from nonregistered users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103905
<unfo> all: I filed 103904 and 103905.
<ubotu> New bug: #103904 in malone "Malone silently ignores bug reports from nonregistered users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103904
<unfo> Malone seems to be ignoring the emails I send from cmdrnacho@gmail.com (which is not a registered launchpad user) to bugs.launchpad.net.
<SteveA> unfo: hi
<SteveA> unfo: which wiki exactly are you talking about?
#launchpad 2007-04-07
<SteveA> the launchpad bugtracker will indeed silently ignore bug reports from non-registered users
<SteveA> unfo: what do you suggest we do instead?
<unfo> SteveA: 1. i mean this wiki: wiki.launchpad.canonical.com
<unfo> SteveA: 2. wouldn't it be better to tell them their mail was ignored, and to please register?  or to automatically offer to them to register?
<SteveA> unfo: 2: I commented in the bug.  basically, we need to be careful here because almost all spam has a forged "from" address
<unfo> SteveA: there are feature requests filed for the auto register offer idea: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/50653 (for bugs) and https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/96595 (for comments)
<ubotu> Malone bug 50653 in malone "Malone should support craigslist-style anonymous bug reporting" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<SteveA> and we dont' want to be sending "hi, you tried to mail launchpad, but we haven't heard of your address" to people
<SteveA> who haven't really mailed us
<SteveA> on 1: that's an obsolete wiki, and I really should get it entirely removed
<SteveA> but, as to the larger issue, yes there is a bunch of at least somewhat confidential stuff on the current launchpad development wiki
<unfo> SteveA: on 1: ah.  i saw a link to it on some spec.
<SteveA> there are some of our specs that should stay private for now
<SteveA> and some that should be public
<SteveA> we have a plan to change this -- and make the public ones public
<SteveA> but that needs to wait until a chap called Jonathan starts work next month
<SteveA> as he'll be working on the specs system, that is blueprints.launchpad.net, and will add a feature
<SteveA> where the text to specs may be managed within launchpad itself
<unfo> SteveA: on 2: i wonder what bugzilla and other web apps that parse emails do when they get emails from random people.
<SteveA> rather than on an external wiki
<SteveA> and so we'll be able to do that for our specs, and mark some public and some private
<SteveA> unfo: if you're interested, find out and add the info in comments to the bug
<unfo> SteveA: from what I have seen, the debian bug tracking system replies to all emails I send it.  It has no concept of account registration.
<SteveA> I don't think that's necessarily a good thing though
<unfo> maybe it has some spamassassin filter that looks at emails first or something
<unfo> i dunno.
<LaserJock> unfo: there's a lot of spam on Debian BTS too
<unfo> LaserJock: dunno.  I hardly ever see any; maybe it's already been marked as spam by someone else already though.
<MerlinsLair> anyone here from Alabama?
<MerlinsLair> guess I'll try again later
<ryanakca> any way to rename https://launchpad.net/kcypher/ to https://launchpad.net/kcipher/ ?
<shiris2> guys how can one be approved for launchpad beta?
<RAOF> shiris2: You can't, 'cause it's gone public :)
<shiris2> hi ROAF: it is shirish here
<shiris2> RAOF: I have already applied for it
<LaserJock> shiris2: Beta is now public, no need to sign up
<shiris2> LaserJock: if its public then why cannot I access it?
<LaserJock> you are
<LaserJock> *everybody* is using Beta now
<shiris2> Restricted Launchpad test site        This site is accessible by launchpad admins and members of the         Launchpad Beta Testers        team only.              You may use the main Launchpad site       instead.               You can log out.
<LaserJock> don't you beta.launchpad
<LaserJock> it's just launchpad
<shiris2> I am saying about http://beta.launchpad.net
<LaserJock> what I'm saying is beta.launchpad.net = launchpad.net
<shiris2> ah ok
<shiris2> LaserJock: RAOF: I have a bug written for apport which can be a blueprint, although do not know if its already there in your minds or not. Actually it should be but still can u guys look at it & give me verdict if somebody already has talked about it or not
<shirish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/102868
<Hobbsee> shirish: the beta's getting mroe features added later.  everyone's seeing what was the pre-beta interface now
<ubotu> Malone bug 102868 in apport "apport should be mini-ftp client with resuming capabilities" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<shirish> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya
<shirish> as well as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/99989
<ubotu> Malone bug 99989 in apport "apport should use another browser if firefox crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<shirish> Hobbsee: while you are right, and it does look to have more functionality each day, but for me it feels more like the interface has been simplified for now.
<Hobbsee> maybe.  *shrugs*
* Hobbsee doesnt have access to the code
<shirish> what would really be nice if we the users are able to the results of the hardware database put by hwdb-client so we know which or what hardware works out of box for linux or not
<shirish> also apport needs to be fortified much more than what is as of today
<shirish> I am also looking at the apport.log while it does log what things crashed it still does not log what it did while trying to send if it had any problems or something
<shirish> /var/log/apport.log.1
<shirish> anybody?
<LaserJock> shirish: this really isn't the right channel for that I don't think
<LaserJock> and in fact, it's probably better in an email or a spec
<shirish> LaserJock: the thing is I want some features added to apport, and do not really know whom to send this in email or how to write a spec.
<shirish> LaserJock: I can write what I do want or atleast somethings about what apport should be doing, has somebody written about this before or not
<LaserJock> shirish: file a bug
<LaserJock> shirish: email pitti
<shirish> LaserJock: I have already filed 2 bugs
<LaserJock> there you go :-)
<shirish> LaserJock: what is pitti full email address, is it pitti@ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> or ubuntu-devel/ubuntu-devel-discuss ML
<shirish> LaserJock: the point is nobody has even looked at them, so its just lying there which is a pity
<LaserJock> shirish: martin.pitt@
<shirish> LaserJock: ok will do, thnx for the heads up
<LaserJock> shirish: well, thats the nature of things
<LaserJock> people are busy getting Feisty out the door
<Hobbsee> shirish: you appear to think that there are hundreds of ubuntu devs, too.  there arent.
<shirish> LaserJock: that is totally understandable
<Hobbsee> if you want to get involved, you're welcome
<shirish> Hobbsee: in some ways its good, as the saying goes too many cooks spoil the broth, we all know what is happening with Vista
<shirish> btw what is the link to see the traffic of ubuntu-dev mailing list?
<Hobbsee> lists.ubuntu.com
<shirish> ok cool thanx Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> shirish: that's more where there are thousands of developers, yes.
<shirish> ok will be hanging here just to see if any interesting discussion happens for improvement to launchpad or something like that, thanx all for your concern LaserJock Hobbsee :)
<LaserJock> shirish: np
<muntyan> hi guys, how do i get myself removed from launchpad?
<muntyan> and a project too
<shirish> muntyan: actually wrong place to ask that, as #launchpad would be more appropriate I think 
<shirish> also I do not know
<muntyan> um, #launchpad?
<muntyan> is it me or you thinking about wrong channel?
<muntyan> mdz, SteveA: around? (you guys are listed as admins at wiki )
<muntyan> lifeless, stub: or maybe you guys?
<LaserJock> muntyan: I think you can email launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com
<LaserJock> muntyan: or file a RT request.
<muntyan> RT?
<shirish> oops sorry I thought I was on ubuntu+1
<LaserJock> muntyan: Request Ticket
<LaserJock> I'm trying to dig up a URL
<LaserJock> muntyan: most of the Launchpad admins are away for weekend/holiday
<LaserJock> muntyan: hmm, maybe lauchpad-users is better, I think it's rt [at]  canonical.com but I could be totally wrong
<muntyan> google found "request tracker" but it seems to be the Request Tracker project, not the request tracker for requests in launchpad
<muntyan> um, i am lost :)
<muntyan> LaserJock: i guess i'll email those guys directly (web page says it's okay)
<LaserJock> request tracker is I think a part of Launchpad
<LaserJock> but I'm not sure if it's used for these kinds of things
* LaserJock is just a regular Launchpad  user
<muntyan> oh, there is "Launchpad" project
<stub> here is fine
<lifeless> answers.launchpad.net
<lifeless> or here
<lifeless> but here only after you get someone relevants attention ;)
<LaserJock> wahoo, they're ALIVE ;-)
<stub> bearly...
<lifeless> mmmmm easter indulgence
<stub> muntyan: What are you trying to do? You may well have access to do it yourself if you know where to look
<muntyan> lifeless: i want to remove my account and remove a project, how do i do it?
<muntyan> oops, i don't want to remove account. i want to remove a project
<stub> For those, you need to open a support request to confirm you are who you say you are.
<stub> Unless the project is empty, in which case I can do it now given there will be no harm
<muntyan> i wish there was one single account for all bugbases everywhere
<muntyan> stub: yes it's empty
<stub> project name or url?
<muntyan> https://launchpad.net/medit
<stub> Project disabled
<bhavi> hello How to open SSH keys?
<muntyan> stub: thanks a lot
<stub> lifeless: Bars open on Chakri Day since it isn't a Buddhist holiday
<lifeless> stub: excellent. Hic.
* lifeless lunches
<bhavi> how to register a branch in launchpad? I have interest in developing Linux mobile edition... Kernel simulation is over in my mobile..
<bhavi> Hello anyone there?
<bhavi> hhhhhheeeeeeeelllllllllllloooooooooooo
<LaserJock> hi bhavi 
<bhavi> hi answer to above questions please..
<LaserJock> hmm, so you want to create a new project in Launchpad?
<sabdfl> lifeless: ping
<sabdfl> rebooting...
<ubotu> New bug: #104024 in launchpad "translation filter does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104024
<ubotu> New bug: #104027 in malone "cannot go from package overview to package bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104027
<ubotu> New bug: #104032 in malone "bug search useless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104032
<j^> hi, http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/network-manager/main/changes gives me an internal error
<ubotu> New bug: #104070 in launchpad "Lauchpad needs global translation review" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104070
<mimilus> plop
<mimilus> is there someone which knows ow to know if a bug has already been posted on lunchpad
<mimilus> i'm a beginner under linux , i have just switched under ubuntu
<mimilus> i think i've found a bug under OOo
<mdke> mimilus: you can search at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<mimilus> ok i'm going to do it
<mimilus> thank's
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Yannig> I have a problem merging two accounts at Launchpad :(
<Yannig> https://launchpad.net/token/zXfc0X9CXBf3vB0TXCTj/+accountmerge
<Yannig> (time-out)
<Yannig> I've tried several times for 4-5 weeks and no way :(
<Kmos> Yannig: file a bug against launchpad
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<Yannig> Thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #104087 in launchpad "http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/network-manager/main/changes  gives me 500 Internal error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104087
<ubotu> New bug: #104088 in launchpad "Time-out problem at merging accounts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104088
<Yannig> The last one is mine :)
<lotko> hi! I have a question: When I'm translating in Launchpad, are the result only visible for Ubuntu Edgy, or will they be transfered to Feisty?
<Hobbsee> they're only visible for feisty, i would assume
* Hobbsee doesnt do translations, though
<lotko> and if I'm translating for Edgy, are they moved to Feisty. Or does every new ubuntu version have to be translated from scratch?
<lotko> it's ok. i've searched the mailing list (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2006-August/000536.html)
<Kmos> it's better you translate in feisty
<Kmos> after in edgy you only need to click on suggested translation
<Kmos> and compare them
<lotko> thanks!
<Adri2000> hmm, affects distros/ubuntu/mantis < that doesn't work anymore?
<Adri2000> I guess ubuntu/mantis should work
<Adri2000> also, does anyone know if the smtp server fiordland.ubuntu.com is open to everyone and is supposed to work?
<ubotu> New bug: #104118 in launchpad "'unexpected form data' error when cancelling joining a team" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104118
<Hobbsee> Adri2000: yes, yes.
<Hobbsee> afaik
<Adri2000> I see, my FAI blocks the smtp port, fortunately it can be disabled
<shirish> pochu: are u there?
<pochu> shirish: for a bit
<shirish> pochu: did u see I put another file of the same, perhaps you can trace it this time around, it is the exaile bug
<shirish> bug #103604
<ubotu> Malone bug 103604 in exaile "Exaile crashes while closing from status bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103604
<pochu> shirish: yeah, I've tried it again, and now apport-retrace tells I have to install the dbgsym, which I can't do because dependency issues (it seems that the dbgsym packages are a little out-of-date)
<pochu> shirish: it would be really really easy if you can report it directly to Launchpad with apport
<pochu> btw, we shouldn't be speaking here, but in #ubuntu-bugs
<shirish> I know its my low-low dsl speed :(
<shirish> oops
<shirish> we can switch there
<shirish> btw I opened this window for something else altogether
<pochu> hehe, don't worry ;)
<shirish> in launchpad in overview for launchpad instead of the bug symbol I get some other symbol & hovering on that says support-tracker what does it mean?
<shirish> any ideas?
<shirish> its looks like a paper & pen or something like that
<shirish> its paper & question mark
<rmjb> Hello
<rmjb> how do I make a bug in one package depend on a bug in another package in launchpad? the only options I see are affects distribution or upstream
<Adri2000> what do you mean by "depend"?
<rmjb> well bug A can only be fixed after bug B
<Adri2000> I don't think it's possible
<rmjb> hmm... well that's not too good... even bugzilla has that
<rmjb> I'll just put a note in the comments then
<Adri2000> wait for someone to confirm, but I've never seen that on launchpad
<rmjb> ok
<Adri2000> it is possible for specs though, eg: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/automated-testing-deployment/+deptree
<rmjb> I emailed the launchpad-users list with the question
<ryanakca> any chance of renaming https://launchpad.net/kcypher to https://launchpad.net/kcipher ?
<ryanakca> (if it's not too much work?)
<mc__> hello! what do i have to do so that  a branch gets mirrored?
<mc__> how often does the launchpad bzr branch gets updated?
<ryanakca> mc__: each time you push to it?
<mc__> ryanakca: but how can i push to launchpad? http is read only
<ryanakca> what's the name of your branch on launchpad?
<mc__> ryanakca: https://code.launchpad.net/~m-otteneder/agfxmbcs/devel
<mc__> ryanakca: and now?
<ryanakca> bzr push sftp://mc__@bazaar.launchpad.net/~m-otteneder/agfxmbcs/devel
<ryanakca> iirc
<mc__> ryanakca: and there is no automatical mirroring?
<ryanakca> what do you mean?
<ryanakca> You either host it on launchpad or you don't...
<ryanakca> mirror it from another server, dunno... maybe #bzr...
<ryanakca> the mirror is: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~m-otteneder/agfxmbcs/devel
<ryanakca> you push to your main branch server...
<ryanakca> which'll then get mirrored by bazaar.launchpad.net
<ryanakca> but I don't think you can push to bazaar.lp.net if it isn't your main branch server/host...
<ryanakca> just a guess.
<mc__> ryanakca: i pushed  new revision to my main branch(which isnt bazaar.lp.net) but i dont see it in lp
<mc__> ryanakca: how long will it take till it is in lp?
<ryanakca> dunno
<mc__> ryanakca: alright,thank you
<ryanakca> when you push to lp, it usually takes 3-4 minutes
<ryanakca> I guess people don't really like to have lp using up their bandwidth and checking that often, so, probably in the next 20 min
<mc__> ryanakca: but i cant push to lp
<mc__> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.launchpad.net:None: 
<mc__> ryanakca: i tried the cmd you gave me
<ryanakca> mc__: the address I use is sftp://ryanakca@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ryanakca/kcypher/trunk ... adapt it for your use
<mc__> ryanakca: alright,ill try,ty
<mc__> ryanakca:  is your lp-id i assume?
<ryanakca> yup
<mc__> ryanakca: alright,now im a step further,i added my ssh-key. bzr now says bzr: ERROR: File exists: u'/~m-otteneder/agfxmbcs/devel': mkdir failed: unable to mkdir
<mc__>  any idea what this could mean?
<Amaranth> launchpad is lying to me :/
<Amaranth> The little lock for the importance says only the maintainer or bug contact can change it
#launchpad 2007-04-08
<zl2tod> so the new kernel hangs on APIC stuff, so I find the package in Launchpad ... how do I look at the package's bugs - the tab is greyed out
<RAOF> zl2tod: Bugs aren't assigned to particular package versions
<RAOF> zl2tod: So, the page you're after is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20
<zl2tod> thanks RAGE
<ryanakca> Is there a LP admin around with a couple minutes to kill?
* ryanakca just found out that cypher is spelt cipher, and not cypher, and if you could please rename https://launchpad.net/kcypher/ to lp.net/kcipher/
<ryanakca> or... show me how to do so myself...
<LaserJock> ryanakca: seriously dude, send an email to launchpad-users
<ryanakca> kk
* ryanakca signs up for the list
<mpt> ryanakca, you can do that yourself
<mpt> through the "Change details" link (iirc)
<mpt> LaserJock, not really a good idea to direct random people to RT
<mpt> That's more for Canonical staff afaik
<mpt> Amaranth, did you report that as a bug?
* mpt admires the zen of https://launchpad.net/zhiju
<Hobbsee> mpt: lp-users is the RT?
<mpt> no
<mpt> RT is completely separate from Launchpad
<mpt> It's the to-do system used by Canonical sysadmins
<LaserJock> hmm, ok
<LaserJock> so launchpad-users is the best?
<mpt> I think the recommended place for account requests a.t.m. is https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mpt> at least until https://launchpad.net/bugs/gbcw is implemented
<LaserJock> ah, well I kinda thought that was kinda the same thing
<mpt> The difference is that requests made in launchpad-users@ can be forgotten
<yharrow> hey guys
<yharrow> anyone here?
<ubotu> New bug: #104364 in launchpad "Project description text slams into the mugshot branding image " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104364
<LaserJock> hi yharrow 
<mdke> I think my bugmail is coming through a bit unreliably, anyone else with similar problems. I've been getting a lot of late bugmail, and some doesn't seem to be coming at all
<Fujitsu> mdke: I've experienced that too, especially with some new bugs being delayed by a couple of hours.
<mdke> Fujitsu: right ok. I wonder if it's related to the list problems too...
<Fujitsu> I highly doubt it. The list machine is entirely separate, I believe.
<mdke> yes, I'm sure it is
<yharrow> hey LaserJock 
<yharrow> hi Bhaskar 
<Bhaskar> yharrow, hello
<yharrow> Bhaskar: how's it going?
<Bhaskar> yharrow, fine
<yharrow> Bhaskar: cool
<yharrow> Bhaskar: do you how I can get a very simple bug in launchpad design fixed?
<yharrow> This bug right here
<yharrow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/103233
<ubotu> Malone bug 103233 in launchpad "top half of you have logged out" div  is obscured" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<LaserJock> yharrow: well, the bug is filed, that's the most important part.
<yharrow> LaserJock: how long does it take before it is reviewed?
<LaserJock> it depends
<LaserJock> I'm sure somebody's probably at least seen it
<LaserJock> I saw it float by in my email
<yharrow> LaserJock: ok cool, was just wondering since it stood out to me, its prollynot as crucial as other errors though
<yharrow> i mean bugs
<LaserJock> yharrow: yeah, there are currently 2107 open bugs for Launchpad
<LaserJock> usually the dev team is pretty good about at least triaging the bugs
<LaserJock> it is the weekend though
<yharrow> and around easter too :D
<yharrow> so some people are on holiday
<yharrow> or will be
<yharrow> makes sense
<yharrow> LaserJock: thank you for your help :)
<LaserJock> no problem
<ryanakca> mpt: umm... no. I can't.
<mpt> ryanakca, are you sure you're logged in?
<mpt> Can you see the "Change details" link?
<ryanakca> yes
* ryanakca can even send you a screenshot
<ryanakca> two name related options are present: Display Name and Title
<ryanakca> both have been set to kcipher for the past 2-3 days now.
* ryanakca scratches his head
<mpt> ryanakca, oh, I see now
<mpt> That's ... strange
<ryanakca> very
<ryanakca> iirc, you could change it in the old interface though
<ryanakca> I had changed it from vareak to vareac or something of the sort
* mpt looks at the relevant code
<mpt> Can't tell exactly who removed it...
<mpt> either Mark or Salgado, I think
<mpt> Anyway, I think this is a bug
<ryanakca> ah, pitty.... it was usefull
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> feel like filing it, or shall I?
<mpt> Either you should be able to change the ID of a project you maintain, or you shouldn't be able to change the ID of your person profile
<mpt> I'll report it
<ryanakca> (the not-able-to-change-urlname)
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> and, to rename my project, I file a support request?
<ryanakca> or do you want to use it as an example in your bug?
<mpt> both :-)
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> can't rename project ID?
<ryanakca> can't change project's URL?
* ryanakca doesn't know the 'precise' term for that part of the project...
<mpt> We don't have a good name for it yet
<mpt> We call it the "Name", but that's a bit misleading
<mpt> I've suggested "ID"
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> bug #?
* ryanakca might as well include it in the support request...
<mpt> You can't make a request and link a bug report to it simultaneously anyway
<ryanakca> ah, kk
<mpt> (at least not with the provided "Link bug report" function)
<ryanakca> no...
<ryanakca> just put a link to it
<ryanakca> oh, and codebrowse.lp.net is all 500 Internal errors (or mostly)
<ryanakca> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ryanakca/kcypher/trunk/changes
<ryanakca> last night 1-3 were all 500 (when clicking on the commit message), now it's just three
<ryanakca> same for clicking on the commit #
<mpt> bug 104422
<ubotu> Malone bug 104422 in launchpad "Project ID ("name") isn't changeable by its maintainer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104422
<ubotu> New bug: #104422 in launchpad "Project ID ("name") isn't changeable by its maintainer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104422
<ryanakca> thanks
<shirish> can anybody guide me through registering a blueprint?
<Firefoxman> HELP!!! I registerd the project QEmu, but am not the developer for it. How can I assign the project to the right dev?
<Firefoxman> I am in no way associated w/ the project, I just thought they needed a launchpad page.
<Firefoxman> Can someone delete it?
<phanatic> Firefoxman: https://launchpad.net/qemu/+driver
<phanatic> you should reassign the project to the appropriate person/group
<Firefoxman> Supposudly it is done by Fabrice Bellard , but he has no launchpad account.
<Firefoxman> Oh, and teh choose button wont work in ff.
<phanatic> i don't understand why you created a project page and want to get it deleted right afterwards
<Firefoxman> Well, I dont want it to be deleted, just reassigned. But, if it cannot be reassigned, I do not want to get in trouble w/ the real dev for impersonating the owner of the project!
<Firefoxman> And, noone who works on the project is in launchpad!
<shirish> guys I have made a blueprint, can somebody check out that it has been done in a right way/right manner?
<shirish> I am new to this
<Hobbsee> (guys, it's sunday in most countries, and a public holiday in some of them.  you probably wont get an answer for anoterh couple of days)
<shirish> ok cool :P
<Firefoxman> So, can YOU help us?
<Hobbsee> no
* Hobbsee is not a launchpad dev.
<Firefoxman> boo hoo :<
<Firefoxman> :(
<phanatic> Firefoxman: just leave it as is for now
<Firefoxman> Ok.
<Hobbsee> hi phanatic 
<phanatic> hey Hobbsee 
<Firefoxman> So, hobbsee, if today is a holiday, what are you doing here?
<Hobbsee> Firefoxman: well, i'm not at work.  i talk to people on irc.
* Hobbsee is not employed by canonical
<phanatic> :)
* Hobbsee is also doing various other stuff, including bugfixing, as the big freeze is only a few days away for ubuntu
<Firefoxman> you should ask for a job!
<Hobbsee> maybe :)
<mwh> hmm
<mwh> can i unregister a series?
<a7p> hi everyone, is there a way to view the bugs with the oldest comments?
<gdoubleu> I was taking a look at launchpad, I didn't see how a project can post pages of information for users (besides linking to an official project website).  Is there a way to do this that I am missing?  I think this would be a great thing to have, especially for smaller projects looking for hosting that don't already have their own website.
<gdoubleu> For example, Trac and Google Code have wiki sections.
<gdoubleu> I didn't see any mention of something like this in the launchpad bugs or blueprints either.
<Kmos> OOPS-463C1250
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/463C1250
<ubotu> New bug: #104564 in launchpad "git based import for projects inaddition to cvs and svn import" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104564
#launchpad 2008-03-31
<elmo> ok, seriously - where in the world is it afternoon?
<radix> hmm. maybe if you're west coast north america :)
<mpt> New Zealand
<mpt> http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/results.html?query=wellington
<lifeless> 1205 I would expect
<thumper> radix: I'm looking at it now
<ubotu> New bug: #114605 in network-manager "Network Manager cannot connect to a WEP 128 network (dup-of: 205887)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/114605
<thumper> radix: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #209452 in launchpad "can't stop getting bug spam for bug 114605" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209452
<radix> thumper: hi :)
<thumper> radix: codebrowse fixed (I hope)
<radix> thumper: yay!
<radix> thumper: It is indeed working. Now I can finish a blog post that links to a file in codebrowse :-)
<thumper> \o/
<radix> thumper: thanks a lot for looking at that.
<thumper> radix: np
<mwhudson> radix: you know you can make the paths prettier than what codebrowse generates?
<mwhudson> s/paths/URLs/
<radix> mwhudson: Oh, yes, I was going to figure that out once it was fixed. thanks for reminding
 * radix tries
<radix> hrm
<radix> mwhudson: ok, I give up :)
<radix> mwhudson: what is the URL format?
<lifeless> radix: /revno/path I think
<lifeless> radix: there is a bug open with ane xample
<radix> hmm, is there one without revno?
<mwhudson> and you can use /head:/ as a magic "revno", if appropriate
<radix> mwhudson: thank you thank you :-)
<radix> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~radix/corotwine/trunk/head:/corotwine/examples.py <-- no good
<mwhudson> radix: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~radix/corotwine/trunk/annotate/head:/corotwine/examples.py
<radix> ah ha
<ubotu> New bug: #209460 in launchpad "authserver performance regression" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209460
<warren> [warren@newcaprica ltsp-trunk]$ bzr push
<warren> Using saved location: bzr+ssh://wtogami@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ltsp-trunk/
<warren> bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.TooManyConcurrentRequests: The medium '<bzrlib.smart.medium.SmartSSHClientMedium object at 0x1191110>' has reached its concurrent request limit. Be sure to finish_writing and finish_reading on the currently open request.
<warren> lifeless, ^^
<lifeless> warren: hi
<lifeless> warren: that doesn't fit the profile of errors we're expecting, perhaps some other error has occured? 
<warren> lifeless, I don't know =(
<lifeless> have a look in ~/.bzr.log
<warren> lifeless, especially strange is a push to the same tree was successful a minute earlier.
<warren> 96.395  Using fetch logic to copy between KnitPackRepository('file:///home/warren/work/k12linux/ltsp-trunk/.bzr/repository/')(<RepositoryFormatKnitPack1>) and KnitPackRepository('bzr+ssh://wtogami@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eltsp-upstream/ltsp/ltsp-trunk/.bzr/repository/')(<RepositoryFormatKnitPack1>)
<warren> 115.480  not updating child fraction
<warren> lifeless, it says the latter line a few times then the traceback 
<spiv> warren: If you can reproduce, try "bzr -Dhpss push" and pastebin the .bzr.log output.
<lifeless> warren: I'll leave you in spivs capable hands
<spiv> warren: that's a pretty surprising error, though.
<warren> Does "bzr break-lock" work on the server?
<spiv> warren: what version of bzr?
<spiv> warren: yep
<warren> bzr-1.3-1.fc9
<warren> bzr break-lock  bzr+ssh://wtogami@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eltsp-upstream/ltsp/ltsp-trunk/
<warren> this is just sitting there it seems
<lifeless> There will be a short interruption to bazaar.launchpad.net and the ubuntu wiki to deploy a fix for the performance problems.
<spiv> warren: that's odd.
<warren> oh there it worked
<warren> trying "bzr -Dhpss push"
<warren> Using saved location: bzr+ssh://wtogami@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ltsp-trunk/
<warren> Permission denied (publickey).
<warren> well, this is new.
<warren> oh
<warren> I guess that's what lifeless just said. =)
<spiv> warren: right :)
<poolie> hi warren 
<spiv> warren: probably the break-lock was just slow due to the performance problems lifeless is currently deploying the fix for
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> fix deployed
<jml> woot.
<spiv> warren: try again?
<Peng> So what was causing the performance problems?
<spiv> warren: also, could you pastebin the full traceback?
<jml> Peng: a regression in the authentication server.
<warren> hmm, can't reproduce it now
<spiv> warren: interesting, I wonder if maybe you had a temporary network connection problem
<spiv> warren: can you pastebin the traceback you got the first time?
<warren> pastebin URL?
<spiv> http://pastebin.com/
<warren> http://pastebin.com/m416c3e99
<spiv> Ah, I see.  An error of some sort happened during a branch.push call, which is decorated by needs_write_lock.  Unfortunately if the error is due to a smart protocol failure it'll still try to unlock, even though the smart protocol isn't in a state where that's possible.
<spiv> That gives the error you see, and unfortunately masks the original error.
<spiv> I think there may already be a bug about that.
<spiv> warren: this is bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/144627 (which is a dupe of a more general bug)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144627 in bzr "TooManyConcurrentRequests raised when bzr+ssh push is interrupted (dup-of: 125784)" [Medium,Triaged] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125784 in bzr "Concurrency errors when using smart server over ssh" [High,Confirmed] 
<spiv> warren: My guess in your case is that your network connection briefly dropped out, or something like that.
<warren> hm.. isn't TCP supposed to handle that?
<warren> none of my other stuff stopped working
<warren> including this IRC connection
<spiv> warren: well, it depends on exactly what happened, but it is possible, especially as the smart server connection will typically be trying to send more traffic than an IRC connection.
<ubotu> New bug: #209476 in xfce4-utils "Missing "/" in XDG_DATA_DIRS variable running Xubuntu / XFCE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209476
<spiv> warren: unfortunately due to this bug I can only guess about the original error :(
<lifeless> how is the performance looking ?
<poolie> hi
<poolie> any ppa hackers here
<jamesh> they'd be on European time, so probably not
<poolie> right, i thought so
<poolie> should have asked for insomniac hackers
<ubotu> New bug: #209511 in launchpad "formatting errors while commenting on a bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209511
<ubotu> New bug: #209515 in launchpad "PPA should not remove outdated packages needed as dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209515
<danuel> Hardy doesn't allow mounting of windows volumes (NTFS) without sudo? "You are not privileged to mount this volume"
<danuel> Is anyone familiar with this issue?
<danuel> I am new to Ubuntu
<georgy> by default only the super user -> root
<georgy> is allowed to mount
<georgy> you should join #ubuntu though
<kgoetz> danuel: try #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> New bug: #209554 in malone "Filing a bug+attachment results in two emails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209554
<AnAnt> hello, does launchpad have svn service or only bzr ?
<mdke> AnAnt: it only hosts bzr branches, but it can import svn trees to bzr
<mdke> All: one of our users got the following error when trying to checkout a branch, any idea what is causing it? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6253/
<Hobbsee> mdke: it means launchpad is smiting him for not having his translations done earlier :)
<mdke> Hobbsee: which translations?
<Hobbsee> er, not that.  release notes & docs, sorry
<mdke> aha
<mdke> perhaps it's related to these issues they have been having
<Hobbsee> mdke: old version of bzr or something?  I really have no idea, sorry.
<mdke> np, it's a weird one
<mwhudson> mdke: what version of bzr is that guy using?
<mdke> mwhudson: not sure, although i think I've got the reason from #bzr
<mwhudson> oh ok
<AnAnt> Common Public License = creative commons ?
<mdke> AnAnt: http://www.opensource.org/licenses/cpl1.0.php
<mdke> google knows
<AnAnt> mdke: is creative commons considered: Other/Open Source ?
<AnAnt> or Artistic ?
<AnAnt> I can't find the creative commons in the project add page
<mdke> AnAnt: Other, I believe. That's what I used anyway
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> guten tag, carlos 
<ubotu> New bug: #209589 in soyuz "The manage-chroot doctest is too slow" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209589
<StevenK> Hi, I uploaded wpeditor to the ubuntu-mobile PPA two hours ago, and got the Accepted mail, but have yet to see it show up on the page itself. The source and binary packages are on ppa.l.n, though
<cprov> StevenK: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/+archive?field.name_filter=wpeditor&field.status_filter=published
<cprov> StevenK: it's in the second batch when you load the page, btw.
<StevenK> cprov: Which second batch?
<cprov> StevenK: there is a problem, you have to click the search button in order to have the batch-navigation links presented.
<poolie> cprov: hi!
<poolie> want to talk about 209515, the "don't delete old packages"?
<cprov> poolie: sure
<poolie> so, um
<ubotu> New bug: #209601 in launchpad "Infinite redirection loop in latest-bugs.atom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209601
<andrea-bs> hello, feeds.launchpad.net is unreachable
<andrea-bs> from about 3 days a go
<andrea-bs> s/a go/ago/
<jamesh> looks like a redirect loop
<jamesh> http://feeds.launchpad.net/ => https://feeds.launchpad.net/ => http://feeds.launchpad.net/
<andrea-bs> oh, yeah
<jamesh> andrea-bs: I've sent an email off to the people who can do something about it.
<andrea-bs> thanks jamesh
<andrea-bs> jamesh: this problem seems solved now, thanks
<kgoetz> is anyone aware of a bug about launchpad going too far down when 'i'd like to file new bug' is selected? eg, teh box you put your bug report in is almost off the screen
<matsubara> kgoetz: do you have the URL?
<kgoetz> matsubara: no, i couldnt find one
<matsubara> kgoetz: I mean, a URL where you're experiencing the bug
<Vadi> I'm having a bit of a problem uploading additional translations... I remember reading that after the original template is approved, uploading additional .po's should be quick. But I've got 2 of them there are in the "needs review" queue for two days. Did I mess something up? I couldn't find clear documentation on this procedure.
<kgoetz> matsubara: ah right.
<kgoetz> matsubara: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug -> put in a sumary -> (say "gnome") -> goto "no i'd like to report a new bug" -> on my computer i get a screen full of instructions, and have to scroll up to find the bug details entry box
<matsubara> kgoetz: would you please file a new bug for that? I don't think it's reported as it only happens for projects that have lots of instructions
<kgoetz> matsubara: ok. will do
<matsubara> thanks kgoetz 
<kgoetz> filed. i assume it will appear here soon
<falsepositive> hi there
<falsepositive> any admin around?
<kiko> falsepositive, yes, but please make your request in launchpad answers
<kgoetz> matsubara: incase it doesnt come up: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/209679
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209679 in launchpad "project bug filing box is off screen" [Undecided,New] 
<falsepositive> kiko: is that a chan here on freenode?
<matsubara> kgoetz: thanks
<kgoetz> np
<kiko> falsepositive, see /topic
<ubotu> New bug: #209679 in launchpad "project bug filing box is off screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209679
<falsepositive> all right, thanks
<kgoetz> 10 minute turn around. longer then i thought
<mgedmin> I'm gtimelog's maintainer; I'd like to move its bug tracker from my trac to launchpad -- is there a bug import facility?
<intellectronica> mgedmin: not really, but we may be able to help
<intellectronica> mgedmin: also, you can create bug watches for trac - basically bugs that synchronise with the bugs in your trac, so you could start with that and move gradually
<intellectronica> mgedmin: thanks for gtimelog, b.t.w - i use it regularly
<Lantas2> Houston, we have a problem! I was about to commit a change to the main trunk of the LottaNZB project yesterday when I somehow managed to stop the "push" process. :-/ Afterwards, I wasn't able to complete it as it always complains:
<Lantas2> Unable to obtain lock lp--1227296596:///lock
<Lantas2> held by lantash@bazaar.launchpad.net on host vostok [process #7149]
<Lantas2> locked 17 hours, 28 minutes ago
<Lantas2> Will continue to try until 15:39:20 
<Lantas2> Does anyone know how to release this lock?
<beuno> Lantas2, you have to unlock it:  bzr break-lock
<Lantas2> doesn't seem to work... I'm still getting the "locked" error message.
<Lantas2> when I try to "push" after having entered "bzr break-lock"
<beuno> Lantas2, break the lock 2 or 3 times
<beuno> LP has a weird thing where it keeps on locking it for a few times
<beuno> bzr break-lock [LP URL]   that would be
<Lantas2> thanks alot, didn't include the LP URL :-D
<Lantas2> revision 200 is online :-)
<beuno> Lantas2, :)
<doko> carlos, kiko: how long does a request for a rosetta export currently take?
<kiko> doko, it depends what you are exporting!
<doko> kiko: launchpad-integration shouldn't take that long? and the ooo-build part of openoffice.org
<kiko> l-i should be small
<kiko> but it's a queue, so if there's a job which is long-running..
<kiko> where are danilos and jtv?
<carlos> kiko, doko: We had to remove all OO.org requests
<carlos> to unblock the exports
<carlos> and didn't noticied that doko did such request
<carlos> doko: sorry about that, could you request it again
<emgent> barry: ping
<barry> emgent: pong
<carlos> it should be fast enough
<emgent> barry: remember to rename https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-whitehat-tools in https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-whitehat :)
<doko> carlos: ok, it's just the ooo-build part. should I request launchpad-integration as well?
<carlos> doko: only templates and translations for openoffice.org package
<barry> emgent: thanks for the reminder!
<jtv> doko: (but in general, repeating a request does nothing, so it won't hurt either)
<emgent> hehe barry thanks to you! :)
<barry> emgent: i'll let you know when it's done...
<emgent> ok, another big thanks
<doko> carlos: resent
<emgent> doko you have docs for python-launchpad-bugs ?
<doko> emgent: no, should I?
<emgent> i should complete anteater tool for ubuntu-whitehat
<emgent> doko: ok sorry, i red your nick in python-launchpad-bugs changelog :)
<barry> emgent: um, i just looked at those urls.  they're projects not teams.  you don't need my manual intervention to rename projects
<emgent> barry: i saw https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-whitehat-tools/+edit
<emgent> but i can rename this
<emgent> s/can/cant/
<barry> emgent: unfortunately, that's not something i can help you with.  probably best thing to do is ask a launchpad question
<emgent> ok i will do, thanks barry 
<emgent> hi cjwatson 
<cjwatson> I made two translation download requests (https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/net-tools/+pots/net-tools/en_GB/+export and https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/pppconfig/+pots/pppconfig/en_GB/+export) earlier today, and haven't had a reply yet. It seems excessively slow compared to response times I've had in the past. Is something wrong?
<cjwatson> hi
<barry> emgent: also, i notice on ~ubuntu-whitehat that the contact address is ubuntu-pentest@lists.ubuntu.com.  is that something that needs to be changed, and if so, can you not change it?
<afflux> cjwatson: was about to ask the same thing
<emgent> barry: it's corrected, please dont change :)
<emgent> keescook open ubuntu-pentest@lists.ubuntu.com (private mailinglist for penetration testing coordination)
<barry> emgent: cool, thanks.  i won't touch it!  i just noticed it was pointing at ubuntu.com not launchpad.net
<emgent> yes we know :) 
<emgent> anyway thanks :P
<andilos> hello
<andilos> do we have any import operators around?
<kiko> andilos, sure
<andilos> anyway, i am looking to have my svn repository imported to launchpad, i set up the import few days ago, and now I have opened a question
<andilos> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+question/28500
<andilos> no big thing
<andilos> hi kiko
<kiko> andilos, I'll do it with abentley later today and tell you how it went
<mgedmin> intellectronica: I'm happy you find gtimelog useful
<mgedmin> I'm not too keen on maintaining my own trac
<mgedmin> (no spam filters)
<mgedmin> I'd rather switch to malone for bug tracking
<andilos> kiko: thanks, do you think the path to the svn repository  is correct? it looks like this http://jeliot3.googlecode.com/svn/trunk
<intellectronica> mgedmin: it will be great to have gtimelog in malone indeed
<mgedmin> I've 8 bugs (wishlists, mostly) I've entered in http://mg.pov.lt/gtimelog/trac/
<kiko> andilos, yep, that's right
<intellectronica> mgedmin: currently, we don't have a way to import a trac db en-masse
<mgedmin> oh well
<mgedmin> manually migrating 8 bugs is easier than 8000
<intellectronica> mgedmin: if it's just 8 bugs then i'm happy to share the work of entering them into malone. 4 bugs me, 4 bugs you ;)
<kiko> indeed :)
<intellectronica> mgedmin: i'm doing tickets 2-5
<mgedmin> wait
<mgedmin> I just did #2
 * kiko chuckles
 * mgedmin starts with #9
<juliux> evening
<juliux> lifeless, could it be that bzr-lp ist still buggy? i try since friday to checkout the 5-a-day branch
<mgedmin> intellectronica: thanks for the hepl!
<mgedmin> hm, I've got patches there that I'd forgotten... oops
<BUGabundo> were can I download and updated version of Ubuntu Training PDF?
<BUGabundo> do I need to download all of it from bzr?
<kiko> BUGabundo, should be uploaded to the wiki today
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> so again, I'm just going to fast
<BUGabundo> lolol
<pochu> BjornT_: I just reported bug 209874 by mail, which had 5 plain/text attachments, but there's none in the bug report. should I report it as a bug, or is that known?
<pochu> BjornT_: (I'm attaching them manually, in case you see them there and wonder whether I'm crazy or what)
<kiko> pochu, BjornT_'s on vacation today. hmmm, you should file a bug about that -- it's odd.
<kiko> pochu, if you can attach your original email to the bug, we'll look into fixing it
<soren> The new turning e-mail attachments into bug attachments seems slightly less than perfect, IMO.
<soren> It turns my gpg signature into an attachment :)
<pochu> kiko: ok, will do that in a moment
<kiko> soren, we are meant to detect those and not attach -- can you file a bug with an original email attached so we can get it fixed?
<soren> Already done.
<kiko> soren, we do detect lots of types of signatures, and different mime types and encoding, but it's email and it's the whole wide world, which means high variability..
<kiko> soren, what's the bug number?
<soren> bug 208185
<soren> No ubotu?
<kiko> soren, so, how can I tell if my Xeons support KVM?
<soren> grep -qE 'flags.*(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo && echo "w00t"
<kiko> soren, hmm, no w00t for me. but the intel website says that all Xeon processors support VT!
<soren> That's not true.
<soren> The VT stuff wasn't added until 2005 or thereabouts, and Xeon dates back waaay longer than that.
<kiko> http://www.intel.com/products/processor_number/chart/xeon.htm
<kiko> liars!
<kiko> Intel® Xeon® processor  	All Intel® Xeon® processors feature:
<kiko> Intel® Virtualization Technology±
<kiko> Intel® Extended Memory 64 TechnologyΦ
<kiko> Execute Disable Bit°
<soren> Er.. That's.
<soren> odd.
<soren> Let me check up on this. IT sound very odd.
<soren> (when my meeting is over)
<kiko> sure
<kiko> it also says my CPU is dual core, when in fact it's just HT
 * kiko thinks
<soren> Intel VT was officially launched at the Intel Developer Forum Spring 2005. It is available on certain Pentium 4 6x1 and 6x2 models,[2] Pentium D 9x0,[3] Xeon 3xxx/5xxx/7xxx, Core Duo[4] (excluding the T2300E and T2x50 models) and Core 2 Duo[5] processors (excluding the T52x0, T5300, T54x0, T5500 with stepping "B2", E2xx0, E4x00 and E8190 models),
<soren> (from wikipedia)
<soren> Which looks much more plausible.
<kiko> my processor is a 3/15/2/9
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 3 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<pochu> BjornT_, kiko: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/209932
<kiko> thanks po
 * kiko looks at xchat weird
<kiko> thanks pochu 
<Fujitsu> Are attachments attached now, rather than inlined?
<pochu> Fujitsu: they are supposed to. didn't work for me though
<Fujitsu> I tried to file a couple of FFes by email last week (pre-1.2.3), and it tried to inline all of the attachments.
<Fujitsu> So OOPSed.
<aVirulence> Hi, I have a question regarding translations. I would like to get the documentation for my app on launchpad as well. If I upload the documentation.pot file, will it somehow replace messages.pot (the main app template)?
<kiko> aVirulence, no, you can have multiple templates uploaded
<kiko> and translatable
<kiko> Fujitsu, can I have a bug report on that, with a copy of the email?
<kiko> a lot of the time it works, but it seems a lot of the time it doesn't too :)
<aVirulence> kiko, thanks, how would it show up? as a seperate page or together with the app template?
<kiko> in a separate set of pages
<aVirulence> thanks again
<Fujitsu> kiko: It was OOPSing because the bug description was too epic - I'm fairly sure I saw a bug about it inlining rather than attaching elsewhere, and I think it has been fixed.
<pochu> danilos: hi, I've imported a .po for emesene, which will use Rosetta for translations. I was just wondering how long does it take for a template to be reviewed
<pochu> danilos: also, is it possible to set the template from a branch, so that whenever the template is updated in the branch, it's updated in the translations too?
<kiko> Fujitsu, it had been fixed -- maybe you could try again this week to see if it has?
<kiko> well, I think it has been fixed. I'm not sure. :)
<pochu> kiko: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/194601, I guess it is and the status should be updated...
<kiko> pochu, it was fixed for 1.2.3, which was only rolled out thursday, so maybe it /is/ fixed
<kiko> I'd rather file a new bug, though -- reopening is rarely useful
<pochu> well, I haven't experienced that bug again (haven't tried it though) so I won't reopen it
<Rinchen> Fujitsu, you just made my day
<Rinchen> "It was OOPSing because the bug description was too epic"   ... as in.. "wow, what an epic description of a bug"  :-)
<Rinchen> it was too cool for even LP
 * Rinchen laughs.
<kiko> pochu, no, I mean I am actually opposed to reopening any bug that had work done and committed for
<kiko> pochu, I think new bug reports should be filed, and reference the old one.
<pochu> kiko: even if the changes aren't working at all?
<pochu> (I'm not saying that this isn't working, I haven't tried it again, just as a general case too)
<aVirulence> kiko, erm.. it isn't shown in separate pages.. the documentation is now in the same pages as the app strings are
<kiko> pochu, well, I guess if the changes aren't working /at all/ then maybe not. but that's really very rarely the case
<kiko> aVirulence, "same pages"?
<aVirulence> well, yeah, I thought they would show up as two templates, but instead they're 'merged'
<kiko> aVirulence, hmmm, where?
<aVirulence> https://translations.launchpad.net/lottanzb/trunk/+pots/lottanzb
<kiko> aVirulence, it was imported into the wrong place, I think.
<kiko> aVirulence, can you ask a question (see /topic) so we can sort this out tomorrow?
<aVirulence> kiko, 
<aVirulence> sure
<aVirulence> kiko, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/28564
<jcastro> kiko: question. Right now there is a "do" project and a "do-plugins" project. If upstream wants them to be more closely associated is making "do" a superproject and "do-plugins" a subproject the right way to do it?
<kiko> jcastro, you can't convert projects into project groups.
<andilos_home> kiko: i am the jeliot3 project guy, allow  a couple of minutes before downloading the repository archive 
<kiko> andilos_home, sure thing
<andilos_home> and thanks again
<kiko> jcastro, that's a common fallacy; I'm not sure where it comes from though
<kiko> jcastro, haven't we convinced that guy to change the name of his project?
<jcastro> kiko: so there's really no way to associate two projects then?
<jcastro> kiko: no, he's pretty happy with just "do"
<kiko> jcastro, there are project groups, but you can't convert a project into a project group
<kiko> jcastro, he's probably the only person happy with that
<jcastro> can he create a "do" project group and then move the 2 projects underneath that?
<kiko> yes
<Fujitsu> Too bad if people actually want to find his project's homepage...
<kiko> jcastro, he knows it's really not smart to name the project "do", right?
<kiko> I know I've asked him this before!
<jcastro> yes, we've discussed this in the past. :)
 * kiko sighs
<andilos_home> abentley: thanks for trying the googlecode import of jeliot3
<abentley> andilos_home: you're welcome.
<andilos_home> are the timing outs of googlecode a temporary issue, like the storms? or google is just slow?
<mwhudson> the importer is a bit dumb and makes a great many connections to the remote svn server
<mwhudson> 1 in 10000 or whatever connections to google's servers fails
<mwhudson> (the irony of this happening with GOOGLE's, of everyone's, servers is considerable)
<andilos_home> i see
<andilos_home> what about trying the import when it is not rush hour there in the usa?
<mwhudson> doesn't seem to make a difference
<mwhudson> andilos_home: is it safe to grab the repository tarball yet?
<andilos_home> yes, it is up
<mwhudson> andilos_home: permission denied
<andilos_home> uhm
<mwhudson> h
<mwhudson> oh
 * mwhudson hits himself with the cluestick
<andilos_home> ...can you?
<mwhudson> i've got the file now, i was being dumb
<andilos_home> good, i wasnt sure if the webserver was allowing symlinks
<andilos_home> mwhudson: does the file contain what is expected?
<mwhudson> yes
<andilos_home> cool, now i can go to sleep, thanks everybody
<mwhudson> andilos_home: hopefully we'll have an import for you by morning
<andilos_home> i'll check it with my breakfast
<andilos_home> good night
#launchpad 2008-04-01
<pochu> is that just me, or the edit arrow next to the status and importance isn't there anymore?
<emgent> heya people
<mpt> pochu, just you, I think
<pochu> i see [edit] Confirmed now in every bug report
<mpt> pochu, perhaps the image got corrupted somewhere last time you loaded it, so your browser's showing the alternate text instead.
<mpt> pochu, what happens if you load <https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/@@/bug-status-expand>?
<pochu> mpt: literally? " Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. "
<mpt> There's your problem, then :-)
<kiko> pochu, that's fantastic. it works for me!
<pochu> but I can see the rest of Launchpad...
 * pochu tries with Epiphany :)
<pochu> ok, it loads on ephy, forget it then :)
<poolie> i love the new display of ppa build status
<poolie> well done!
<Fujitsu> cprov: I really like the new +builds, except for the misaligned statuses.
<Fujitsu> And the gap on the left where there used to be a portlet isn't great.
<Fujitsu> And having the arch in parentheses next to the builder name is now superfluous. But all in all, a very good idea.
<cprov> Fujitsu: yes, a not aligned status is a known bug. I will look into this at some point today.
<carlos> morning
<zoli21> Hi! I would like to develop a GPL software on the launchpad, but I don't want to make it public some parts on the beginning stage of the development.
<zoli21> other words, is it possible to have a private bazaar branch on launchpad?
<jamesh> zoli21: you probably want to talk to Elliot Murphy about that (elliot.murphy@canonical.com)
<zoli21> thx
<eMTee> Hi, anyone knows is there any way to use simple text formatting in the Answers' or Bugs' comments? I mean bold, italic, etc...
<Fujitsu> eMTee: There is no way to do that at this point.
<eMTee> thx
<eMTee> also I can't find a way to edit/remove existing user comments. Is it also impossible?
<Fujitsu> Without asking an admin, it is not possible.
<eMTee> I have rights to edit a question. Can't edit the comments though
<eMTee> Don't know how many userlevels exist I am a member of the project team 
<Fujitsu> A Launchpad admin, not a project admin.
<eMTee> ty
<ubotu> New bug: #200643 in soyuz "PPA subscription/feed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200643
<ubotu> New bug: #210031 in launchpad-bazaar "Strange OOPS in branch puller" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210031
<ubotu> New bug: #209932 in malone "mail attachments in a new bug report don't end in the new bug" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209932
<ubotu> New bug: #209902 in launchpad "Pygpgme can raise Invalid crypto engine importing new key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209902
<ubotu> New bug: #209892 in launchpad-bazaar "LaunchpadValidationError raised while registering a branch using the xmlrpc interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209892
<ubotu> New bug: #209834 in malone "Unable to use a full url when adding a bzr branch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209834
<BUGabundo> kiko-zzz: just to let you know that I was able to post via email without trouble
<BUGabundo> but malone doesn't send an acknolage
<ubotu> New bug: #210165 in launchpad-bazaar "BugBranch links created after pushing a copy of a branch with "bugs" revision properties" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210165
<kiko-zzz> BUGabundo, well, you get a bugmail for your report, right?
<ubotu> New bug: #210185 in soyuz "Upload processor should check for a available chroot before creating builds" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210185
<ubotu> New bug: #210187 in launchpad "should fill in 'report bug' form from existing search" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210187
<BUGabundo> kiko-zzz: not on gmail. it just absorves the reply if equal to sent
<afflux> anyone able to fix the bugtracker url for project "cowbell"? It actually uses the gnome bts.
<kiko-zzz> afflux, let me check.
<afflux> kiko-zzz: thanks
<kiko-zzz> BUGabundo, well, fix gmail then.
<BUGabundo> kiko-zzz: shouldn't you be asleep ?
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> I would like to fix it, indead
<BUGabundo> eheh kiko
<BUGabundo> but you know how google is
<BUGabundo> its there way, or NO way
<kiko> afflux, what happened to the trac that they used to use it?
<BUGabundo> they are as bad as AM$FT
<afflux> kiko: check http://trac.more-cowbell.org/, it says it moved to gnome-bugs "in an effort to make  cowbell's developement more open"
<kiko> gotcha.
<kiko> afflux, updated.
<afflux> kiko: thanks!
<doko> how do I subscribe to a LP beta mailing list, the email I got asks to visit https://xmlrpc.lp.internal/~doko/+editemails 
<kiko> doko, is that not an old email?
<BUGabundo> nice link
<BUGabundo> that's the second time I see an internal link leak to public
<BUGabundo> lolol
<doko> kiko: last week, ahh I see LP now has the support ...
<ubotu> New bug: #210233 in launchpad "Close the poll when a known number of votes is reached" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210233
<ubotu> New bug: #210239 in malone "checkwatches logs don't give enough information on error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210239
<ubotu> New bug: #210240 in launchpad "checkwatches OOPSes needs to be better grouped and categorized" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210240
<ubotu> New bug: #210249 in launchpad "Project registration page should prominently state how to request a project group" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210249
<ubotu> New bug: #210272 in shipit "Make it possible to specify the architectures available for each flavour in config variables" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210272
<ubotu> New bug: #210277 in malone "Allow explicitly terminating the processing of email commands" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210277
<qense> Does malone support watching tickets from Trac?
<ubotu> New bug: #210275 in malone "Process each email command in its own transaction" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210275
<ubotu> New bug: #210296 in launchpad "lpnet configs lack critical build_host_name config key" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210296
<directhex|work> i'm trying to set up my first PPA. is there any reason why the .orig.tar.gz file wouldn't be uploaded by dput (leading to a build failure)?
<ubotu> New bug: #210304 in launchpad-bazaar ""Mark as merged" form has wrong revision number as default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210304
<ubotu> New bug: #210312 in launchpad-answers "cannot edit the language of the question" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210312
<ubotu> New bug: #210331 in launchpad "confusing karma summary messages about answers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210331
<aVirulence> kiko-afk, hi, did you have a chance to look at my question regarding the translations?
<kiko> danilos, jtv, can you check out aVirulence's question?
<jtv> kiko: looking...
<aVirulence> kiko, thank you
<danilos> aVirulence: can you please point us at the question?
<aVirulence> danilos, jtv: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/28564
<jtv> aVirulence: took us a bit longer to find it because we looked on Launchpad Translations ("rosetta") first.
<aVirulence> ah, sorry about that
<jtv> aVirulence: it could be because the upload option is context-sensitive.  If you browsed to the one template and then uploaded the other from there, then you'd get the new template being "hooked up in the wrong place."
<aVirulence> jtv, is it fixable?
<jtv> aVirulence: if you'll just re-upload the other template, we can re-import this one specifically under documentation.
<aVirulence> jtv, Okay, I'll re-upload the other template now
<aVirulence> done
<kiko> jtv, hmmm, that might be an anti-feature eh? 
<jtv> kiko: we were just discussing that...
<beuno> is there anyway to change a projects URL?
<kiko> beuno, yes. what project?
<beuno> kiko, https://edge.launchpad.net/geditbzr, should be https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr-gedit
<kiko> beuno, and jaview won't be upset?
<beuno> kiko, on the contrary, he asked me if he could instead of creating a new one
<beuno> I requested he change it to comply with the current naming we use with bzr projects
<beuno> I can get him in here if you prefer
<kiko> beuno, your wish is my command
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr-gedit
<beuno> kiko, you rock  :)
<aVirulence> jtv, should I upload the documentation template as well?
 * beuno writes down "buy kiko a beer" for next time he sees him
<jtv> aVirulence: no need, we just kicked it back into import.
<kiko> beuno, very good very good
<aVirulence> jtv, ah well, because the documentation is still in the application template and there is nothing in the documentation template. I'm not impatient or anything, I was just wondering if it should be okay now. 
<kiko> it's supposed to be imported by pixies
<jtv> kiko: WE ARE NOT PIXIES
<kiko> fairies
<jtv> aVirulence: the import that was done is done.  But the new one will override it.
<aVirulence> jtv, good, thanks :)
<aVirulence> jtv. what does it mean if a translation file is 'approved' on the import queue page. There are some of my files that are 'imported', but the messages.pot is 'approved' but not 'imported'
<aVirulence> hmm
<kiko> aVirulence, it means it's going to be imported by the pixies
<kiko> when cron activates them
<aVirulence> aah, okay, so is it manually approved, but automatically imported?
<kiko> yep
<aVirulence> kiko, and magically, at the same moment, I got an e-mail and everything is fixed! yay, magically indeed, thanks all for your help
<kiko> no problems :)
<timlinux> hi
<timlinux> in my .dput.cf file if uploading to a team ppa, what should I put for ncoming = ~?????/ubuntu/ ?
<timlinux> the team name or my username?
<kiko> timlinux, the team name.
<timlinux> kiko ok thanks
<timlinux> kiko and the tilde is still needed in front?
<kiko> yes, I believe so 
<timlinux> k thanks
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #210439 in malone "checkwatches logging is too verbose" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210439
<ubotu> New bug: #209785 in apport (main) "Unsuccessful reporting when network is not configured (dup-of: 99127)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209785
<aVirulence> ok, I'm more than half way through the dutch translation
<mdke> what's the fastest way to push to Launchpad? bzr+ssh or sftp?
<beuno> mdke, bzr+ssh
<beuno> (yes, I'm everywhere)
<beuno> bzr+ssh uses the smart server and is much more inteligent about what is transfers
<mdke> super-beuno!
<mdke> thanks
<beuno> :)
#launchpad 2008-04-02
<emgent> uhm
<emgent> launchpad bugs icon dont work
<emgent> (in edge)
<kiko> emgent, probably the librarian giving you a headache
<kiko> reload the image, should work fine
<emgent> sale problem, but persist only in edge
<emgent> s/sale/same/
<LaserJock> so, is there a way to see all the branches I've committed to on LP?
<LaserJock> somehow I don't have anything under "Related Branches" and I would have thought there was something
<spiv> LaserJock: worth filing a feature request/bug for that, I think.
<spiv> LaserJock: the linking of committer ID and LP user is fairly new.
<LaserJock> I can't even remember some the branches/projects I've committed to
<LaserJock> so "Related Branches" are just branches I own?
<spiv> Yeah, I think so.
<spiv> thumper: ^
<thumper> LaserJock: committed to? not yet
<LaserJock> I just wondered what was actually shown
<thumper> LaserJock: however branches that are yours or you registered are under https://code.launchpad.net/people/+me
<thumper> LaserJock: on the main view it is branches you have registered, branches you own, and branches you are subscribed to
<LaserJock> hmm, I guess I just thought that I would have had something
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: ah, thanks, please file that for me too :)
<laszlok> how come when I go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/186273 I get the very unexplainative "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page." message?
<mwhudson> it's a private bug
<mwhudson> maybe it describes a security problem
<LaserJock> probably because it contains a crash report
<LaserJock> which may contain private info
<laszlok> yeah i was thinking security, although it would be nice if the error page said that
<RAOF> And the apport retracer has either not yet removed it, or barfed while retracing.
<laszlok> well one of my bugs got marked as a dup of this one, and launchpad just removes the hyperlink and doesn't explain that its private or anything
<poolie> is it a known bug that people's pgp signatures are being turned into bug attachments?
<mwhudson> yes
<lifeless> _lol_
<poolie> i would have thought they'd be distinguished at the mime level but mabye not
<mwhudson> they are supposed to be; i don't think it's happening to everyone
<samiam> I'
<samiam> I'm currently having an issue getting connected to launchpad
<samiam> anyone else seeing the problem
<stdin> on edge, yes
<stdin> normal lp.net works
<samiam> yes stdin
<spiv> It's working ok for me.
<calc> its back now (if you are talking about b.e.l.n)
<spiv> (both normal and edge)
<samiam> back up now... thanks
<stdin> just a little hiccup
<samiam> :-)
<AnAnt> I think there's a bug in launchpad , in the PPA page, some UTF characters are not displayed, but instead their transliteration is displayed
<cprov> AnAnt: can you confirm if it's the same issue reported in bug 207625 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207625 in soyuz "Unicode characters improperly displayed in PPA changelog" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207625
<AnAnt> yes, that is the problem I got, my arabic name (written in UTF) that's in changelog isn't displayed properly
<AnAnt> instead a latin transliteration of each letter is displayed
<AnAnt> cprov: thanks
<carlos> morning
<directhex|bsp> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13043550/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.mono_1.9%2Bdfsg-1~dhx2_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz - so... why is the chroot trying to pull in my PPA (which is empty, since this is my first package), and how can i stop it from doing so, so the packages actually build, so there's things to pull in from my ppa?
<directhex|bsp> hurrah for circular issues
<cprov> directhex|bsp: bug 196782, wait 20 minutes and retry the build
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196782 in soyuz "First build in a new PPA fails" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196782
<directhex|bsp> cprov, okay then. cheers
<directhex|bsp> cprov, worth mentioning on https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart ?
<cprov> directhex|bsp: not really, it's not a feature, it's a bug ;)
<cprov> which will get fixed, eventually.
<thekorn> hi, I've got two questions: everybody can use edge.launchpad.net, not only members of lp-beta-testers, is this correct?
<thekorn> and second one: every user can login into edge and the logindata (password/email) is the same, also correct?
<jmehdi> How long does it take for a mailing list to be configure?
<directhex|bsp> cprov, so, erm, how do i force the package to rebuild? dput it again?
<cprov> directhex|bsp: no, there is a  "retry" link/action/yellow-warning in the build page
<directhex|bsp> aha, so there is
<cprov> directhex|bsp: I wonder why everyone misses it the first time.
<directhex|bsp> cprov, because they click the build record directly from the "view build logs" page, so never see the page with the retry link on it
<cprov> directhex|bsp: yes, that's one of the reasons.
<directhex|bsp> cprov, you asked, i answered!
<cprov> directhex|bsp: :)
<directhex|bsp> this PPA thing may well be rather handy. doing things by hand in vmware was always a time sink
<directhex|bsp> hurrah. "Status:  	 Currently building "
<cprov> directhex|bsp: true, it becomes even more useful in the medium/long term, storage/conformity/availability/history/many-users/etc
<directhex|bsp> cprov, well, some of those factors are negated by bug 125103. but certainly it should save me some fuss as time goes by
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125103 in soyuz "ppa archives are not signed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125103 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<AnAnt> Hello, when using bzr, can't I checkout just a single folder instead of the whole branch ?
<directhex|bsp> i'll nick the mirror&sign script from the mythbuntu lot
<cprov> directhex|bsp: yes, I know :( but you can always, sync & sign your own PPA
<directhex|bsp> cprov, i'm not complaining. i'd rather mirror it - people expect my mirror to be in a particular place
<directhex|bsp> cprov, actually, what's the best way to force-feed to someone that a mirror has changed? if i put an http redirect on Packages.gz to a non-existent file called mirror-has-changed-see-website-for-details, would they see that sneakily embedded message when trying to search for package updates?
<directhex|bsp> i've wondered about the question of how to "cleanly" alert users of a mirror that it's shutting down for a while
<cprov> directhex|bsp: no :) if it's tracked in LP it will be presented as "failing"
<directhex|bsp> Status:  	 Successfully built 
<cprov> directhex|bsp: dunno, if we have such feature.
<ubotu> New bug: #210604 in launchpad-bazaar ""Related Branches" should show branches I've commited to" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210604
<ubotu> New bug: #210689 in launchpad "It should be possible to allocate more than one branch to a release series" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210689
<ubotu> New bug: #210761 in launchpad "password-reset e-mails look too generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210761
<Hobbsee> oh, way cool!
<Hobbsee> a bug that i was going to report from sevilla in relation to the normal archive got fixed for ppa.  Thanks guys!
<ubotu> New bug: #210571 in malone "attachments listing in +text interface is wonky" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210571
<ccm> hi there
<ccm> i just came to the question if there are spaces on launchpad for using it as an organisation tracker
<ccm> so more a trouble ticket system for locos e.g.
<geser> does LP support DSA2 keys already? I tried to add my new DSA2 key to my profile and get OOPS-823EB72 when I try to validate it
<ubotu> New bug: #210772 in soyuz/1.2 "An estimated build duration is needed in order to estimate build job start times" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210772
<ubotu> New bug: #210778 in launchpad "Can't validate my DSA2 key (OOPS-823EB73)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210778
<timlinux> hi
<timlinux> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13046441/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-i386.libopenmodeller_0.5.3-5_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz <-- can anyone tell me if there is a problem on the build server? I dont usually get this error
<ubotu> New bug: #210781 in soyuz "In order to estimate build job start times new build jobs need to have an estimated duration set for them" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210781
<cprov> timlinux: if it's the first publication for feisty in your PPA, it's bug 196782, again :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196782 in soyuz "First build in a new PPA fails" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196782
<timlinux> cprov: yes its the first time we try to publish to our team archive - previously I published ot my persoanal PPA (it its not too redundant to say that?)
<timlinux> cprov: ok thank I read the bug report and we will resubmit
<cprov> timlinux: right, not worries, wait 20 and retry the build (use the link in the build page)
<timlinux> 20 = 20 mins / s / hours ?
<cprov> 20 minutes
<timlinux> cprov: ok thank!
<timlinux> er thanks
<Hobbsee> any eta on that bug being fixed?
<directhex|bsp> aha, that's why my build fails. aren't -dev packages meant to Depend: on the lib itself, so linking doesn't fail horribly?
<ubotu> New bug: #210796 in launchpad "Mirror prober may call a deferred twice for mirrors that redirect" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210796
<Adri2000> why are .po files in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/tasks/+imports still not accepted? I see a bug report saying the package doesn't create a .pot file, but couldn't these .po files be accepted anyway so that they are at least included in the langpacks?
<directhex|bsp> not well-formed (invalid token) at line 11, column 93, byte 680 at /usr/lib/perl5/XML/Parser.pm line 187
<directhex|bsp> that's not a good thing to see in a build log
<ubotu> New bug: #210821 in launchpad "Invalid project appearing in tracker list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210821
<popey> :( just got an oops in response to mrevells mail trying to use https://edge.launchpad.net/~alanpope/+editemails to sub to launchpad-doc - OOPS-823EB110  
<Hobbsee> popey: you circular-subscribed the lists?
<popey> don't cross the beams!
<Hobbsee> if you did, that's a dupe.
<popey> i just clicked the link, chose to sub to lp-doc and hit "Update subs"
<directhex|bsp> erm... how can i make my PPA depend on $RELEASE-backports?
<cprov> directhex|bsp: you can't PPAs are locked on $RELEASE, -updates and -security, atm
<directhex|bsp> :(
<directhex|bsp> that's sub-optimal
<cprov> directhex|bsp: not really only upload to -backport itself can depend on it.
<cprov> directhex|bsp: anyway, we are working to extend this via Archive dependencies in the next cycle. So you are lucky :)
<directhex|bsp> when's the next cycle?
<cprov> directhex|bsp: 26th this month
<directhex|bsp> well, could be much worse then. thanks for the info
<cprov> directhex|bsp: sorry, but I have to ask, why to you need -backports ?
<directhex|bsp> cprov, libvisual-0.4
<cprov> directhex|bsp: does it also depends on other backported packages ?
<cprov> directhex|bsp: if not,  you could just rebuild it in your PPA and carry on.
<directhex|bsp> yeah, that's a reasonable hack
<matsubara> popey: you were bitten by bug 208431
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208431 in launchpad "OOPS trying to subscribe to inactive mailing list" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208431 - Assigned to Barry Warsaw (barry)
<popey> ah, excellent, thanks matsubara 
<persia> Can an OOPS be submitted here, or only via email?  How about in a bug report?
<gmb> persia: Feel free to tell us about it here.
<gmb> But a bug report or email would be a more permanent record from our point of view.
<persia> OOPS-823E2752 was generated from https://launchpad.net/token/NoYouWontGetMyToken/+accountmerge when trying to merge the alfie-ist account into the rhonda account.  This is a repeat of previous attempts.
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/823E2752
<gmb> persia: Right, thanks. I'll look into that.
<persia> Should this be done as a question rather than a semi-automated merge, or is there some bug that can be worked around?
<gmb> persia: I honestly don't know. It looks like there was a database timeout - that's what caused the OOPS.
<gmb> persia: In this case, I'd say file a question so that we can sort it out for you manually, and I'll file a bug about the timeout.
<persia> gmb.  Thanks.  I'll tell Rhonda to try again later, or submit a question if she gets frustrated.
<gmb> persia: NP.
<gmb> persia: bug 210864
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210864 in launchpad "Timeout when attempting to merge accounts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210864
<persia> gmb: Thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #210864 in launchpad "Timeout when attempting to merge accounts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210864
<kiko> dupe
<kiko> matsubara, what's it a dupe of? :)
<matsubara> bug 162510
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162510 in launchpad "Merging people times out updating POSubmission and POMsgSet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162510
<LaserJock> so, umm, what are we supposed to do with openid?
<Rinchen> LaserJock, ?
<LaserJock> I got an email from flacoste
<LaserJock> but I have no idea what I'm actually supposed to test
<Rinchen> LaserJock, https://help.launchpad.net/OpenID
<Rinchen> LaserJock, e.g. Login to pibb.com  or my blog :-)
<Rinchen> or any of the 1000s of other enabled sites
<LaserJock> so I can't use it the other way around?
<LaserJock> I can't log in to LP using openid?
<Rinchen> LaserJock, correct. We don't support that at this time.
<LaserJock> :/
<LaserJock> fair enough, one step at a time :-)
<Rinchen> LaserJock, I've actually been using it since November as part of the alpha and it's worked really well for me.
<LaserJock> do the forums or the wiki or anything else that uses LP authentication use openid?
<Rinchen> LaserJock, we've had to upgrade the openid code when 2.0 was released and that delayed the announement a bit
<Rinchen> LaserJock, internally we do (the canonical store for example) and after openid comes out of beta we have plans to expand it to the fridge and the forums (we're working with the forums council)
<ralph> Hi, is it accepted that the pie chart on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu is a poor way to present the information and something like a bar chart would be better.  Or should I open a bug to try and argue that the small wedges aren't clearly visible and the labels overprint?
<Rinchen> LaserJock, you can see those blueprints by following the email from the beta note
<Rinchen> ralph, there's an existing bug for that :-)
<ralph> OK, thought there might be.  Thanks.
<LaserJock> Rinchen: as sort of a pet peeve, I think it's a pretty bad idea to link to LP blueprints from any help.lp.net page
<Rinchen> LaserJock, why?
<LaserJock> because nobody can read the specs
<Rinchen> the details, sure. I agree with that
<LaserJock> you're linking to a private wiki, which is most unhelpful to regular users
<Rinchen> the titles are often of some benefit though
<Rinchen> and yes, we have some plans to address that
<LaserJock> but the specs are what people care about, most titles and short descriptions only lead you to "I wish I knew what they were talking about, why doesn't this "Read the full specification" link work?"
<jelmer> hi
<jelmer> I can't find any openid url on my profile page
<jelmer> do I need to enable openid support somehow?
<LaserJock> jelmer: what are you trying to do?
<jelmer> trying out the new OpenID provider support
<LaserJock> you just stick in https://login.launchpad.net I think
<jelmer> LaserJock: I was trying to use delegation
<jmehdi> I'd like to know what the "request feedback" form does; does it just send an email? Is there some sort of workflow?
<jelmer> LaserJock: the help page claims there is an openid url on my profile page but I can't find any
<ubotu> New bug: #210899 in launchpad "openid login url not shown on edge.launchpad.net" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210899
<jelmer> LaserJock: Trying to use OP without delegation gives "Invalid entry no_identity_server: The provided URL doesn't declare its OpenID identity server."
<jelmer> ah, "https://launchpad.net/~jelmer" works ok
<AnAnt> Hello, how much time does it take for an svn import to start on LP ?
<Rinchen> AnAnt, it may take some time for an import to be reviewed. We're working on making it faster.  If you don't see anything by tomorrow, email the launchpad-users list with the details
<AnAnt> Rinchen: actually I filed the request yesterday
<Rinchen> jelmer, LaserJock - need some help please
<jelmer> Rinchen: hi
<Rinchen> jelmer, LaserJock - if you look at your person pages in edge... under your PGP keys, do you see something that has your OpenID url?
<jelmer> Rinchen: no
<Rinchen> AnAnt, give it one more day please
<AnAnt> Rinchen: ok
<Rinchen> jelmer, LaserJock - crud, ok. 
<Rinchen> we seem to have a minor issue
<LaserJock> Rinchen: I don't see anything either
<Rinchen> seems there is field which should display there.... I can see it for example...but the beta team can't
<Rinchen> I've asked someone to look into it. It might be an inheritance issue with respect to teams
<Rinchen> if this is the case then it's possible this is why you can't login to any openid sites as well
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: Beta Team: Known issues with Openid. || https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 3 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: Beta Team: Known issues with OpenID. || https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 3 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> at least I could spell OpenID correctly :-)
<Rinchen> I'll be back in 30
<ubotu> New bug: #192084 in launchpad-documentation "BugStatuses help page does not cover custom BugZilla statuses" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192084
<ubotu> New bug: #210908 in launchpad "allow customizable OpenID name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210908
<ubotu> New bug: #210910 in malone "Difficult to unsubscribe from bug once it is marked duplicate of another" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210910
<Rinchen> jelmer, LaserJock, nealmcb - seems the url works fine in production....just not on edge.
<LaserJock> Rinchen: sure
<LaserJock> which is what is ironic
<LaserJock> since it's Beta
<Rinchen> it appears it's a simple config issue on our end. 
<nealmcb> Rinchen: yeah - the approach in the bug above lets me find out what you want me to use
<nealmcb> but I much prefer jelmer's approach of just using http://launchpad.net/~nealmcb/ as my openid
<nealmcb> as I have argued before, for many use cases the point is to advertise my preferred, memorable id in my blog comments and bug reports, not some random jumble of letters
<Rinchen> nealmcb, as listed in the help document, we originally did that but decided against it for privacy reasons
<Rinchen> nealmcb, we do have an idea about allowing users to create an alias though.  
<nealmcb> I'm still trying to figure out the use cases here - what scenario do you have where someone would want to use a launchpad id, but not want to expose their id?  Most existing openid usage, e.g. by bloggers, seems to be with the intention of advertising their id, not hiding it.  And for use by loco web sites, again we want to look up other attributes like loco membership etc, using their launchpad handle
<nealmcb> I guess as a loco we can just require the ~handle "public" form, and report an error if they use the jumbled version or the 2.0 version, and then do our own lookups on the launchpad site to get the rest of the info, but that's a pain
<jmehdi> I'd like to know what the "request feedback" form does; does it just send an email? Is there some sort of workflow?
<nealmcb> Rinchen: ^^^ on use cases
<Rinchen> jmehdi, it sends the LP devs an email
<Rinchen> jmehdi, ah you mean in blueprints?
<Rinchen> jmehdi, that notifies the person you requested feedback from to review the blueprint
<Rinchen> nealmcb, gotcha
<jmehdi> Rinchen, by email? that's all?
<BUGabundo> ok I can't see it
<BUGabundo> where it the OpenID id ??
<BUGabundo> can't see it on my profile page!!
<Rinchen> jmehdi, for blueprints we use it like this:  I write up a blueprint document and I want your opinion. I request feedback from you.  You get notified that I would like your feedback and you review it.
<Rinchen> BUGabundo, known issue. Use production, not edge
<Rinchen> BUGabundo, it's also in BOLD on the help wiki page :-)
<BUGabundo> how can I do that?
<BUGabundo> every time I get to LP
<BUGabundo> it just redirects to edge
<Rinchen> BUGabundo, go to launchpad.net (the front page) and hit the disable redirect button
<BUGabundo> I've read that, but can't change
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> home page, not my profile
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> and stagging?
<jmehdi> rinchen, if I specify a team, it sends an email to all members?
<BUGabundo> same issue?
<Rinchen> hmm 
<Rinchen> let me look
<Rinchen> also I updated the help wiki to include the button instructions
<BUGabundo> ok I'm on https://launchpad.net/~bugabundo
<BUGabundo> but still don't see any link for openid
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> seen it
<persia> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2008-March/003488.html
<persia> Err.  Sorry :)
<Rinchen> nealmcb, jelmer - can you guys please visit https://staging.launchpad.net/people/+me     login, and then verify you can see your openid url for me please?
<nealmcb> ahh - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/199069 and the mutability problems....
<BUGabundo> there is no OpenID on staging
<pochu> jtv: hi, I just got an automated message from you asking me whether I've contacted the authors. Yes, they have asked me set Rosetta up to use it for the official emesene translations
<pochu> jtv: (I don't know whether I should have replied to rosetta@lp.net as it wasn't clear in the mail...)
<jtv> pochu: Thanks.
<BUGabundo> there is no OpenID on staging, Rinchen
<jtv> pochu: Just hitting "reply" would've been fine.  :-)
<pochu> jtv: but hold on, I'll ask them again just in case
<nealmcb> Rinchen: I'm now logged in on staging, and still don't see my openid there
<jtv> pochu: thanks... could you reply to the email so I don't forget?
<jtv> pochu: once everything is clear, I mean.
<pochu> jtv: sure, I'll do that
<jtv> pochu: thanks.
<pochu> jtv: I've just got confirmation from an upstream administrator (he has just join IRC). Is that good enough for you?
<jtv> pochu: sure.  I have to run now, so make sure you send that email!
<pochu> jtv: ok, I'm on it :)
<jtv> :)
<jmehdi> how long does it take for a mailing list to be approved?
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I change Email contact details for a team on LP ?
<Rinchen> nealmcb, well, the simple answer to staging is... it won't work. :-)  The production changes applied today to enable openid access have not rolled out to staging. I'm trying to do the same changes on staging now though.
<Rinchen> nealmcb, looks like I can't do it on staging. It'll be updated overnight
<Rinchen> thanks for your help
<Rinchen> AnAnt, you can edit the details of the team
<Rinchen> AnAnt, specifically the link is change details
<Rinchen> er
<Rinchen> change contact address
<Rinchen>   ...  ~yourteam/+contactaddress
<AnAnt> Rinchen: thanks
<nealmcb> Rinchen: delegation worked for me - cool!
<Rinchen> nealmcb, awesome! You're the first regular user to confirm it.  
<nealmcb> well, it worked on the http://openidenabled.com/resources/openid-test/diagnose-server/   but maybe not blogger.com
<pochu> jtv: how can I create a translators team, btw? (it could be a good addition to https://help.launchpad.net/TranslationsImportPolicy or https://help.launchpad.net/FAQ/Translations)
<nealmcb> when I try my openid and redirection on blogger.com it seems I get redirected to the https://login.launchpad.net/ but there are no login options there
<Rinchen> nealmcb, odd,  can you send me  a screenshot of login.lp.net  and what you did to get there?
<cr3> after I push i18n changes to my trunk which is registered with translations, will new translations magically appear later in the +translations page of the trunk?
<Kmos> pt.archive.ubuntu.com is dead for some days already
<Kmos> can someone kick it for another mirror to get a new ip
<Kmos> ?
<Rinchen> salgado ^^
<salgado> Rinchen, Kmos, you have to ask that in #canonical-sysadmin
<Rinchen> thanks
<Kmos> salgado: already done =)
<Kmos> thanks
<kiko> pochu, ask a question -- you just create the team, really
<kiko> pochu, oh, a translation team for what exactly?
<rzr> kiko: hi thx for xnetcardconfig
<kiko> rzr, you're welcome!
<rzr> kiko: i am waiting LP to scan my tarball ...
<kiko> rzr, which tarball?
<pochu> kiko: emesene
<kiko> pochu, you don't want to use one of the existing teams?
<pochu> kiko: it's not documented anywhere, or at least I haven't found it
<rzr> kiko: new release 
<kiko> rzr, do we scan tarballs? I can't remember that ;)
<rzr> A URL pattern that matches releases that are part of this series. Launchpad automatically scans this site to import new releases. Example: http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/emacs/emacs-21.*.tar.gz
<rzr> https://launchpad.net/xnetcardconfig/trunk/+edit
<pochu> kiko: well, the GNOME or perhaps the Ubuntu one are those which perhaps could be used by emesene, but this is not my decission, but the translators' one
<kiko> pochu, you can decide to use one of the existing groups. here: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/+groups
<rzr> kiko: unless there is an other way to upload them ? 
<pochu> kiko: and I will understand them if they prefer a group for them, unless you are going to accept them in a group
<pochu> e.g. Ubuntu, but surely there's policies for becoming an e.g. Ubuntu translator (at least there were for ubuntu-l10n-es)
<jmehdi> I want to change the contact address of my team but I got an error: <email> is already registered in Launchpad and is associated with <myTeam>. But I don't know where this <email> is already registered....
<kiko> rzr, yes, just go to the release page and upload your tarballs
<kiko> pochu, yes, that's true.
<kiko> jmehdi, use launchpad.net/people to search by email address.
<kiko> jmehdi, in the team page?
<jmehdi> I don't find any email in change details 
<kiko> jmehdi, give me a URL!
<NicoV> Hi, I'd like to use launchpad for translating a project I am working on
<NicoV> I don't know how to manage 2 .pot files : I uploaded both .pot files and the .po files I already have
<NicoV> The .pot files have been taken into account but not the .po files
<NicoV> Is there a rule for naming the .po files when you have several .pot ?
<pochu> kiko: there's quite some translators translating emesene for some time now, and if moving to rosetta means they no longer can translate, then the move it's probably a no-go (again this is not my decission, but that's my POV)
<kiko> NicoV, hmm, that's a good question. can you ask in answers.launchpad.net?
<kiko> pochu, okay, just make sure you justify it that way when you make your request in answers.launchpad.net/rosetta
<kiko> NicoV, use answers.launchpad.net/rosetta btw.
<NicoV> ok, will try
<rzr> kiko: excuse me if i am blind , but where is the release page link ? :)
<jmehdi> kiko, I want to set ubuntume@googlegroups.com here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntume.team/+contactaddress
<pochu> kiko: will do, thanks for pointing me in the right direction :)
<Rinchen> rzr, bottom right footer on LP
<jmehdi> I think there are duplicate accounts: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntume-googlegroups
<Rinchen> rzr, it currently says 1.2.3 on production
<rzr> Rinchen: i am talking about publishing user project tarball not LP
<Rinchen> rzr, ah sorry.
<rzr> no problem :) kiko will show me :)
<kiko> rzr, is this a release off trunk?
<kiko> if so, do this:
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/xnetcardconfig/trunk
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/xnetcardconfig/trunk/+addrelease
<kiko> add your release there
<kiko> then in the release page, upload files!
<kiko> easy
<rzr> edge ... ok I missed this F manual
<rzr> kiko: thanx, I'll do this if the scanner did not take my archive before tomorow
<kiko> ok.
<rzr> kiko: btw where is the link that lead to this "addrelease" page ?
<kiko> Register a release, I think?
<rzr> ok
<rzr> sorry
<kiko> nothing to be sorry about :)
<rzr> i meant this link :
<rzr> https://launchpad.net/xnetcardconfig/trunk/+addrelease
<rzr> on edge the link is present
<kiko> you go to trunk:
<rzr> not on 123
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/xnetcardconfig/trunk/
<kiko> are you logged in?
<rzr> oh wait you're right
<rzr> i told you i am blind :)
<ubotu> New bug: #211008 in soyuz "Add visual indicator for obsolete (superseded) packages in PPA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211008
<jmehdi> is there someone who could merge these teams: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntume-googlegroups with https://launchpad.net/~ubuntume.team (the later is the good one)
<jmehdi> the first one is associated to a mailing list email...
<jmehdi> and when I use "Merge launchpad accounts" I don't receive any mail
<rzr> jmehdi: turn down your spam filter
<jmehdi> I don't have one
<rzr> same for your mailserver ?
<jmehdi> I'm going to check, but are you sure it will work with this google group mailing list email address?
<jmehdi> I forgot I had spamassassin enabled... it is disabled now, I request the merge again
<ubotu> New bug: #211082 in launchpad "feedback@launchpad.net abandoned" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211082
<calc> anyone know how long it should take before i get the OOo translations that i requested about 30m (or so) ago?
<ubotu> New bug: #211085 in launchpad "Warzone 2100 uses the Gna! bugtracker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211085
#launchpad 2008-04-03
<ubotu> New bug: #211101 in launchpad "Indirect beta tester can't test" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211101
<ubotu> New bug: #211117 in launchpad "Tooltips on sections don't always show" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211117
<ubotu> New bug: #211129 in launchpad "As a betatester I don't get redirected to edge from launchpad subdomains" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211129
<YokoZar> Livejournal is giving me this error with OpenID: No claimed id: no_identity_server: The provided URL doesn't declare its OpenID identity server.
<YokoZar> And despite being in the beta tester team I don't see an OpenID login: field on my profile page
<Fujitsu> YokoZar: Known bug. Disable edge redirection, and view the page on production.
<Fujitsu> It should be fixed on edge in about 25 minutes.
<YokoZar> ahh ok
<jkakar> Are there problems with PPAs?  I started builds ~8h ago and they're all still pending.
<stdin> hmm, the i386 ones do seem to have died. 308 waiting and all say "IDLE (Auto)"
<Fujitsu> Nothing i386 has built in several hours.
<adedov> join #storm
<mantiena-baltix> hi all
<mantiena-baltix> Maybe someone knows why I don't get i386 builds in launchpad PPA ?
<Fujitsu> mantiena-baltix: Others seem to be having similar problems.
<Fujitsu> cprov: ^^
<cprov> Fujitsu: i386 are not building anything ?
<Fujitsu> cprov: i386 PPA builders appear to be not doing much.
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: it seems i386 builder is sleeping (IDLE)
<Fujitsu> They hadn't built anything in several hours, last time I looked.
<mantiena-baltix> maybe now it's a holiday for i386 builder ? ;)
<jmehdi> yesterday I requested the merge of two teams: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntume-googlegroups with https://launchpad.net/~ubuntume.team (the later is the good one) but I didn't receive any email. I think there is a problem because the email used for the first team is a google group mailing list email address. What can I do now?
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: they've all failed to build https://edge.launchpad.net/~baltix-members/+archive/+build/553373
<Fujitsu> cprov: There are some 311 builds in the i386 PPA queue.
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: not all, look for example at https://edge.launchpad.net/~baltix-members/+archive/+build/553405
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: this was queued 9 hours ago
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: as I said, alll builders ended up in builder-failure state trying to build the job I mentioned.
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: I will have to investigate what is exactly wrong in builders or in the job.
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: hehe, but amd64 amd lpia builders didn't stopped after trying to build my openoffice backport ;)
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: there is a lot of difference between i386 and other archs build. Anyway, don't get me wrong, I'm not blaming you for this.
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: :)
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: have you looked at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13078663/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.openoffice.org_1%3A2.4.0-3baltix0_NEEDSBUILD.txt.gz ?
<mantiena-baltix> I see strange line at the end:
<mantiena-baltix> /usr/share/launchpad-buildd/slavebin/sbuild-package: line 34:  1386 Segmentation fault      LANG=C LC_ALL=C $SBUILD "$@" 
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: yes, never seem it before.
<cprov> seen ... 
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: amd64 and lpia builders don't have "Segmentation fault" in that build
<sixty6murph> hi, does anyone know anything about initd.org being down?
<sixty6murph> or how to get psycopg or if there's an appropriate channel?
<luisbg_> I have a project under my user and I want to move it to a group since more people are going to chim in, whats the best way to do so?
<thumper> luisbg_: change the registrant of the project to a team
<luisbg_> thumper, ohhh nice
<luisbg_> thanks
<luisbg_> where do I do that?
<luisbg_> maintainer?
<Fujitsu> Maintainer/owner/registrant are all the same.
<Fujitsu> Three different terms for the one thing.
<thumper> Fujitsu: well, not quite
<thumper> Fujitsu: some places have registrant for the person that registered it, and owner for the person/team currently responsible for it
<Fujitsu> thumper: I was referring to those fields as applied to projects, sorry.
<thumper> Fujitsu: ok, np
<Fujitsu> I believe I saw a bug recently about making the project registrant actually being the person who registered it!
 * thumper nods
<carlos> morning
<mantiena-baltix> morning carlos
<\sh> moins
<luisbg_> thanks Fujitsu and thumper :)
<\sh> guys...can someone explain this openid thingy now? are we able to login to openid enabled sides with our lp id, or is lp just taking other openid regsitrar accounts to login?
<Fujitsu> \sh: The former.
<Fujitsu> \sh: You can see your OpenID URL on your LP person page, and OpenPGP keys.
<\sh> Fujitsu, so we can use our lp id to login to other openid enabled sites
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<\sh> nice
<\sh> so I can start to enable my drupal installation to use openid ;)
<Fujitsu> The OpenID URLs couldn't possibly get any uglier, but it's something.
<\sh> Fujitsu, where do you see the openid url? I don't see it on my personal lp page
<Fujitsu> \sh: You're in the Launchpad beta team?
<\sh> Fujitsu, I'm using edge...so I should be
<\sh> yes..I am
<Fujitsu> \sh: OK, disable the edge redirection (at https://launchpad.net/)
<Fujitsu> I thought that was meant to be fixed on edge by now.
<Fujitsu> But it'll be on your person page on production.
<\sh> ah now
<Fujitsu> What use is LP OpenID if the URLs are random, and others can't see your OpenID URL?
<Fujitsu> Is everyone meant to use delegation?
<\sh> i don't think so
<\sh> it looks just like a more pretty imho
<Fujitsu> Just like a more pretty? -EPARSE
<\sh> rephrase: it looks like, that the delegation method is a nicer representation of your openid id
<Fujitsu> Right, that's part of the point.
<Fujitsu> But what use is an OpenID if it can't be linked back to a known person? LP provides no apparent mechanism to look up the OpenID/user mapping.
<luisbg_> now the project is maintained by a team
<luisbg_> but the bzr branch is in my user
<Fujitsu> luisbg_: Change the registrant of the branch.
<Fujitsu> Note that that will also change the URL.
<luisbg_> Fujitsu, let me look for it
<mantiena-baltix> mpt: hi, are you launchpad developer ?
<luisbg_> that makes sense
<mpt> mantiena-baltix, yes
<mantiena-baltix> mpt: I've noticed your bug #80309 - this is very important for other distros, which uses launchpad as main bug tracking system, look at last comment
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 80309 in launchpad "Don't claim that non-LP distributions have no releases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80309
<luisbg_> Fujitsu, awesome! thanks
<\sh> ok...drupal + lp openid provider doesn't work
<\sh> for account creation that is
<\sh> but it looks mostly like a bug in drupal
<mantiena-baltix> mpt: 2 or 3 years ago, at the start of launchpad, we (Baltix distro team) was able to use at least milestones, but after few months someone disabled this feature :(
<mantiena-baltix> mpt: so, we can't manage in normal way bugs for about 2 years :(
<mpt> mantiena-baltix, unfortunately I probably won't have time to do anything about that
<mpt> salgado might be more helpful, when he's around
<mpt> in a few hours
<mpt> mantiena-baltix, actually, your comment in that bug report is a separate issue
<mantiena-baltix> mpt: I know, but this is very important
<mpt> My report is strictly about the false message, not about letting distributions actually register releases
<mpt> Maybe there's another bug report about the latter problem
<mantiena-baltix> mpt: AFAIK there are bugreport about releases/milestones registration problems bug I can't find that :(
<mantiena-baltix> mpt: I which project I should search ? Soyuz or launchpad itself ?
<mpt> I'm not sure :-(
<mpt> but I'm searching over both, and I don't see it
<mpt> Ah, I see you've found bug 58250
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58250 in launchpad "Unofficial distribution releases should not be allowed to use milestones" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/58250
<mpt> all right, time to report a new bug
<mantiena-baltix> mpt: yes, I found bug 58250 but this bug is not clear for me - why other distros should be allowed to use milestones, while ubuntu distro is allowed ?
<mpt> Well, the idea is that every distribution milestone should be tied to a series (which is our term for a major version, e.g. the Dapper series = Ubuntu 6.06 + 6.06.1 + 6.06.2)
<mpt> If distributions can register milestones but not series, then that model is broken
<mpt> So 58250 is about one way of fixing that, I think
<mpt> with the other way being to let distributions actually register series :-)
<mantiena-baltix> mpt: so, you should to allow to register series :)
<mpt> yeah
<mantiena-baltix> or releases
 * mpt waits for the bug-reporting page to load
<mantiena-baltix> mpt: so, should I report new bug about the other way being to let distributions actually register series ?
<mpt> mantiena-baltix, I just have
<mantiena-baltix> mpt: thank you very much
<mpt> (bug 211223)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211223 in blueprint "Distributions can't register series (releases)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211223
<Fujitsu> In blueprint?
<ubotu> New bug: #211223 in blueprint "Distributions can't register series (releases)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211223
<intellectronica> mpt: why did you file that bug on blueprint?
<intellectronica> mpt: to be clearer with the emphasis - why on blueprint, rather than launchpad in general?
<ubotu> New bug: #211228 in blueprint "set branding 15x15 not present" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211228
<Fujitsu> Isn't that deliberate?
<Fujitsu> So only teams can have emblems?
<mpt> whoa
<mpt> intellectronica, I totally didn't notice that
<mpt> I guess it must have been the first option in the menu
<intellectronica> mpt: that's brings up an interesting misfeature. perhaps we should have a way to set the default product for a project explicitly. right now i guess blueprint comes up simply because it's first in alphabetical order
<mpt> intellectronica, except in the case of Launchpad itself, it might not make much sense for a project group to have a "Report a bug" button in the first place
<intellectronica> mpt: i'm not sure i agree. it's just a shortcut. i can imagine it would be annoying if you are viewing the page for a project group and then have to go to a different page to report a bug.
<mpt> well
<mpt> let's say we prevent my mistake by doing what Bugzilla does
<mpt> and giving you a list of projects to choose from, before you get to the bug-reporting form
<mpt> Would that be any different, in number of clicks or page loads, than requiring you to navigate to the project page before clicking "Report a bug"?
<mpt> hmm, I suppose it would be one more, because we currently don't link to project-specific Bugs pages from the project group Bugs page
<mpt> though probably we should do that :-)
<mpt> and perhaps there's a better way of fixing the misfeature anyway
<mpt> but I'm too tired to think of it right now, and I need to go pack
<intellectronica> mpt: are you coming back to the UK?
<mpt> yep
<BUGabundo> why do I have one Name on help.LP.net (BUGabundo) and another on LP.net (Fernando Pereira) for the same account?
<intellectronica> mpt: excellent, i'll see you here, then
<mpt> ok :-)
<BUGabundo> is joey here? I want to discuss a few things about OpenID
<mpt> BUGabundo, he's Rinchen, and not yet
<BUGabundo> thanks mpt
 * mpt -> other side of the world
<BUGabundo> 11 am here
<BUGabundo> already hungry
<BUGabundo> up since 7am
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> not that polite to leave during chat
<BUGabundo> so
<BUGabundo> can anybody explain to me why do I have to Names on LP?
<BUGabundo> intellectronica maybe? kiko-zzz?
<Fujitsu> BUGabundo: bugabundo, or BUGabundo?
<BUGabundo> nops
<Fujitsu> Ah, I see.
<BUGabundo> I have one Name on help.LP.net (BUGabundo) and another on LP.net (Fernando Pereira) for the same account, Fujitsu
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: the name on the help wiki is just a feature of the wiki. you identity is still linked to you LP identity
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> but it is strange to see another name
<BUGabundo> I was forced to set a "Real Name" because being part of LP Beta
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: well, maybe one day we'll have tighter integration between the wiki and the rest of LP. until then you're welcome to change your name on the wiki :)
<BUGabundo> BUGabundo is my nickname and what I use to identify myself on the web
<BUGabundo> ok
<cprov> PPA i386 builders are *still* building lang-packs for the whole family ... nice, huh ?!
<Fujitsu> cprov: That's what langpacks do. It'd be nice if they were automatically de-prioritised.
<Fujitsu> Why is Malone not filtering out signature attachments? I must pollute every bug I modify the status of, it seems.
<cprov> Fujitsu: yes, we should have some build-quota mechanism for each PPA to guarantee it's fair for everyone.
<jussi01> hei all, quick question, where can I see the build queue? Im waiting on a build for my ppa...
<cprov> jussi01: https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<jussi01> 
<jussi01> cprov: thanks
<jussi01> cprov: is there anyway to see more of the queue?
<jussi01> as in, there are 160 waiting, Id like to see when mine is up. :)
<cprov> jussi01: no, unfortunately, this feature is not yet available. See bug 210781, al-maisan is working on it while we talk ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210781 in soyuz "In order to estimate build job start times new build jobs need to have an estimated duration set for them" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210781 - Assigned to Muharem Hrnjadovic (al-maisan)
<al-maisan> :-)
<jussi01> ahh, ok, thanks very much. :)
<jussi01> So there is not even a list of what is going to be done though?
<cprov> jussi01: no
<jussi01> ok :)
<jussi01> thanks again. good luck with it al-maisan  :)
<al-maisan> jussi01: thank you very much :-)
<jussi01> Ok, see you all then.  :)
<kiko> morning!
<kiko> al-maisan, cprov: can't he see the build queue depth on edge/+builds
<kiko> ?
<al-maisan> morning kiko
<al-maisan> yep, that page shows the bild queue lengths .. does it help though?
<emgent> morning
<mantiena-baltix> kiko: hi, maybe you could help to solve releases/milestones registration bug #211223 in launchpad ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211223 in launchpad "Distributions can't register series (releases)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211223
<kiko> mantiena-baltix, sorry, but not today. I've been looking at that bug again, we do need to find some time to fix it, though
<mantiena-baltix> kiko: mpt told me, that maybe salgado could fix it, but I don't see salgado here :(
<kiko> it's not something salgado would do
<kiko> it's more soyuz than anything else
<mantiena-baltix> kiko: so, that bug should be assigned to Soyuz project ?
<kiko> yes, but I forewarn you there isn't a lot of slack on that team right now
<mantiena-baltix> :(
<emgent> kiko: ping
<kiko> emgent, pong
<emgent> I wrote anteater, a tool for manage penetration test report for ubuntu-whitehat team
<emgent> anteater work with python-launchpad-bugs, where i can try it ?
<kiko> emgent, staging.launchpad.net?
<emgent> ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #211261 in launchpad-buildd "Misleading BUILDER_FAIL" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211261
<tseliot> Can anybody tell me why my PPA built packages only for amd64 and not for i386? It used to build packages for 386 as well. Any ideas?
<tseliot> here's my PPA:
<tseliot> https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive
<cprov> tseliot: see the running-circle followed by i386 in front of your package. It mean pending build in i386, be patient it will get build at some point. There are other jobs in the i386 queue, see https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<tseliot> cprov: ok, thanks for the link. I wanted to be sure that I hadn't messed up my PPA.
<cprov> tseliot: we had some problems this morning with the i386 builders, so a lot of jobs were accumulated.
<cprov> tseliot: it will quiesce in a bit and the new jobs will be processed quickly as usual.
<cprov> tseliot: there are only 20 now :)
<tseliot> cprov: great :-)
<cr3> yesterday, I updated the pot file for a project on launchpad which has translations. before, I had 35 strings and now I have 45. the problem is that this doesn't seem to be reflected on the translations page :(
<kiko> cr3, has it been imported?
<cr3> kiko: the changes have been pushed to the branch, do I need to do extra manual labor?
<cr3> kiko: the translation page lists the trunk as a "translatable branch"
<kiko> cr3, uhh, of course. you need to upload the template manually
<kiko> branches and translations aren't linked yet
<cr3> kiko: I've done it once though, so I need to do this everytime I make changes to the pot file?
<kiko> yep
<cr3> oh boy! I wonder if bzr has hooks to write scripts called upon events like commit, perhaps I could automate pushing pot files that way
<slicer> Hi. I'm trying to create a new user on the wiki, but after showing me the user preferences it just hangs when I click 'save'. 
<kiko> slicer, the ubuntu wiki?
<kiko> you don't create new accounts there
<ubotu> New bug: #211320 in launchpad "Testcase management in Launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211320
<slicer> kiko: You log in with your launchpad uid, but when I then try to click 'save' on the userpreferences which pop up, it does not work.
<kiko> why do you want to save, though?
<slicer> Because I changed some of the preferences? :)
<slicer> .. I can't actually save wiki pages either, so there's something odd going on :(
<slicer> Ah, ok, let me correct. I can save wiki pages, but it took two minutes before it responded :)
<slicer> Guess it's just overloaded.
<Rinchen> nealmcb, around?
<Rinchen> LaserJock, you around?
<mantiena-baltix> hello all
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: do you know, that i386 PPA builders (samarium and thallium) doesn't work again ? Look at https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds 
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: at least, they all say why they are broken this time.
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: something in another build of yours, https://edge.launchpad.net/~mantas/+archive/+build/554105
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: same segfault issue
<cprov> bug 211261 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211261 in launchpad-buildd "Misleading BUILDER_FAIL" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211261
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: hehe, I'm just trying to backport openoffice.org 2.4 from Ubuntu Hardy ;)
<nealmcb> Rinchen: yo
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: it seems that this is a known bug in sbuild, for now you could sanitise the build-depends (removing the architecture-specific dependencies)
<LaserJock> Rinchen: am now
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: I can wait for day or two :)
<Rinchen> Hi nealmcb and LaserJock - wondering if I could get you two to visit your person page on edge and advise me if you see your openid url
<Rinchen> https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+me
<nealmcb> Rinchen: ding! ding! ding!  you are a winner!
<Rinchen> nealmcb, sweet thanks.   mars ^^
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: waiting will not help you, I'm afraid. I don't know when this problem will be fixed.
<nealmcb> Rinchen: and I assume you saw my replies on the thread about having a human-friendly (memorable) lp openid
<Rinchen> nealmcb, yes, I did.  I think there is a recent bug on that as well
<Rinchen> mrevell, how did SEM go?
<Rinchen> mrevell, I'll catch you privately about that actually...
<Rinchen> since it's off topic
<LaserJock> Rinchen: I don't see anything
<LaserJock> oh wait, there it is!
<Rinchen> shazaam!
<mars> LaserJock, out of curiosity, where did you first expect to see it?
<LaserJock> in the portlet on the left side
<LaserJock> I have to scroll down to see Contact Details
<LaserJock> I guess I would have alternatively expected it in Summary
<LaserJock> kiko: ping?
<mars> LaserJock, cool, thanks
<LaserJock> mars: I wouldn't really consider openID to be a "Contact Detail", along with gpg key
<LaserJock> although gpg key I can see marginally if you wanted to encrypt a message to somebody
<LaserJock> but am I really gonna use an openID to contact somebody?
<kiko> LaserJock, pong?
 * mars ponders moving the link
<ubotu> New bug: #211390 in launchpad-buildd "sbuild sigsevs on insane build-depends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211390
<ubotu> New bug: #211394 in launchpad-bazaar "OOPS deleting a branch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211394
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: so, maybe you could exactly tell me what should I do to build openoffice.org 2.4 (see https://edge.launchpad.net/~mantas/+archive/+build/554105 ) ?
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: I've superseded it manually, it won't build with those B-d.
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: I suspect that if you remove the stuff in [] from the B-d it has a chance to work.
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: so, I should edit control.in file manually instead of using default file from Ubuntu Hardy ?
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: apparently yes, sbuild gets really upset with that.
<Rinchen>  ==> Come join the LP meeting in 2 minutes over at #launchpad-meeting!
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: it's strange why amd64 and lpia doesn't have building problems with the same build-deps :-/
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: people are hunting a perl bug, maybe that.
<jussio1> Hei all, me again :) How long does it take for the .deb to show up in a ppa after it has exited the build queue/built?
<cprov> less than 20 min
<jussio1> cprov: thanks :)
 * jussio1 was getting impatient ;)
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: why Status of failed https://edge.launchpad.net/~mantas/+archive/+build/554105 build is "Currently building" ?
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: fixed.
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: you fixed sbuild bug or only status ? ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #211423 in malone "empty email triggering OOPS in the email interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211423
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: only the bug status, I don't have perl-fu 
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: btw, could you explain why lpia openoffice.org build fails ? Look at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13097080/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-lpia.openoffice.org_1%3A2.4.0-3baltix0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: the b-d is conflicting, I guess. Ask on #motu, they may be able to help you better than me.
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: Beta Team: Known issues with OpenID. || https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 10 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> changed next mtg date
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 10 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> openid url issue fixed
<LaserJock> umm, I'm not really sure how to add information to a Question
<LaserJock> my two options are "Add Answer" and "Add Information Request" when I'm not doing either
<LaserJock> any help?
<kiko> LaserJock, choose one and fire ;)
<LaserJock> does it matter which one I choose?
<LaserJock> I assumed that they would throw flags
<kiko> either you're contributing to the answer or trying to understand what the problem is :)
<LaserJock> I was just trying to add more info
<LaserJock> not exactly answer and I know what the problem is
<kiko> so add answer
<LaserJock> alright, that seems so wrong, but if that's the way it's supposed to go
<LaserJock> I just thought "add answer" would close it
<kiko> the person needs to mark it solved
<LaserJock> oh, I see
<gioele> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #211489 in malone "It shouldn't be possible to select Savannah as a bug tracker type when editing a bug tracker" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211489
<ubotu> New bug: #211526 in launchpad-bazaar "Codebrowse log directory has unnecessarily permissive permissions" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211526
#launchpad 2008-04-04
<ubotu> New bug: #204260 in launchpad-documentation "Help wiki front page is overly long" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204260
<Hobbsee> why do i care if my team has become some member of another team, if i'm just a user of the team?
<Hobbsee> why are there no headers to filter this type of mail?
<LaserJock> what would you filter?
<Hobbsee> cprov: oh, backports support will actually happen now?  nice!
<cprov> Hobbsee: yes, we are organising it for this cycle or the next. I will work similarly to the current PPA dependency mechanism.
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: dunno.  accepted team mail?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: obviously, if this happened for a whole bunch of teams i'm a part of, regularly, i'd be wanting to filter it
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: I can't imagine it'd happen all that often and you can filter the text of the message
<LaserJock> I suppose the Rationale header could have something
<Hobbsee> erk, something broke some buildds, it looks like
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: i'd hope not.  but i like being able to filter multiple things
<r11t> I have been trying to upload my open pgp keys but it has not worked out for me yet
<r11t> I tried a few days ago and gave up.. I have been trying again today including generating a new key
<r11t> but it still tells me that Launchpad could not import my keys
<r11t> can someone please help me with this?
<beuno> r11t, are you importing your public key?
<r11t> beuno: my fingerprint that I see from the gpg --fingerprint command
<beuno> r11t, did you check out: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey ?
<r11t> beuno: thanks..I will check if I missed any step
<r11t> beuno: thanks ..I followed the instruction and found what I was missing
<r11t> I am in the verification step for confirming my OpenPgp key
<r11t> I am getting a "The signed content does not match the message found in the email." error when I try to copy-paste like the instructions tells me
<r11t> I saved the phrase and used the gpg --clearsign FILENAME command also
<r11t> can someone please help me regarding what I could possible be doing wrong?
<beuno> r11t, did you manage to fix it?
<r11t> beuno: nope :(
<beuno> r11t, it's usually due to adding extra information
<r11t> beuno: this is the error I get "he signed content does not match the message found in the email."
<r11t> I am guessing I need the pgp signature part
<r11t> beuno: can u suggest what extra information I might have pasted ?
<poolie> can someone tell me: can the user who posted a question followup to it?
<poolie> i would think so
<poolie> spiv, so you're working on tests?
<poolie> spiv, lifeless: I'm wondering about starting to make a new release 1.3.1 with just that change, before the tests are done
<poolie> with a view to getting it out at a reasonable time today
<jamesh> poolie: you mean for answers.launchpad.net?
<poolie> yes
<jamesh> poolie: the person who asked the question should get an email when you add a comment
<jamesh> replying to the email even works as a way to follow up
<poolie> thought so
<poolie> thanks
<lamont> hrm.. given a bug in the debian bts, is there a trivial way to import that to launchpad?
<lamont> or is it easier to just file a new bug and then mark it as also affects debian?
<poolie> lamont: i know of no alternative to the second
<lamont> poolie: ah, ok.  I wonder if I should file a wishlist bug against launchpad itself then...
<lamont> "I CAN HAZ 'AOL' BUTTON PLS" :-)
<lamont> hrm... I'm definitely being tired now... maybe time for bed.
<poolie> lamont: good luck with that
<r11t> poolie: I finally got it to work
<r11t> turns out I was using the wrong phrase in the file
<poolie> what "it"?
<r11t> sorry poolie ..I confused you with someone else
<r11t> staying up late is messing me up
<LaserJock> lamont: there are open bugs about that I believe
<lamont> LaserJock: no surprise there...  thanks
<lamont> saves me filing one
<LaserJock> at one point they were planning in importing the whole Debian BTS into LP
<lamont> LaserJock: yeah, I remember that point in time too well
<ubotu> New bug: #211680 in launchpad "Karma is decreasing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211680
<ubotu> New bug: #211686 in launchpad "Upgrade Twisted for Launchpad" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211686
<thumper> stdin: ping
<Toobaz> If I have a (small) project and some people translated my strings to different languages, that I obviously do not know (so I cannot verify them); what's usually the behaviour to follow? Use them even if they aren't approved? Approve them even if they can't be checked? Ask translation groups of the various languages to check them? Just give the "approve" rights to actual translators?
<Toobaz> thank yo
<Toobaz> u
<carlos> morning
<\sh> guys...did somebody checked out the openid url  
<\sh> to work with drupal?
<jamesh> \sh: what site are you having trouble with?
<\sh> jamesh, looks like that drupal 6.0 openid implementation has problems with LP provided openid url :) 
<jamesh> \sh: you're using https://login.launchpad.net/ ?
<jamesh> or https://login.launchpad.net/+id/something ?
<\sh> the latter
<jamesh> \sh: does entering "https://login.launchpad.net/" work?
<\sh> just a sec trying
<\sh> jamesh, nope...to be more precise
<jamesh> \sh: what error do you see?
<jamesh> and is this a public site?
<\sh> jamesh, yes..try http://www.sourcecode.de/ say "Log in using openid" under the login box...enter your openid url 
<\sh> (answer the captcha question correctly, which means: use numbers instead of words as result) :)
<\sh> drupal tries to create an account then...you'll see the error 
<\sh> attaching your openid url to an existing drupal account works like a charm...so something is wrong in drupal or in the data returned by LP
<\sh> or it's just me, because my druapl account has the same username as my LP one ;)
<jamesh> I'm waiting for the confirmation email
<\sh> jamesh, cool...than it's a conincidence between "using the same username on drupal as on LP"
<\sh> I actually don't know if the mail setup for this drupal is correctly ;)
<jamesh> \sh: drupal asked me to enter a user name, email address and full name after authenticating
<\sh> jamesh, no error? like "username contains wrong characters" ?
<jamesh> \sh: it then told me that I'd be able to log in with the OpenID once the I verified my email
<jamesh> \sh: it said that, yes.
<\sh> jamesh, shouldn't it be like that the openid provider gives back a username or something?
<jamesh> \sh: it isn't required to
<jamesh> (and we haven't configured Launchpad to do so with unknown sites yet)
<\sh> jamesh, if not, and I'm not an expert in openid things, I think it's more a usability issue of drupal then
<\sh> jamesh, you are using greylisting, right?
<jamesh> \sh: yeah
<\sh> jamesh, ok nice..I can see that the mail will go out in some time then :)
<\sh> jamesh, and you are able on LP side to add other openid login enabled sites to give back usernames etc? where do I have to apply? :)
<jamesh> \sh: you can't apply at the moment.
<jamesh> \sh: and you shouldn't have to.
<\sh> jamesh, so it's just a matter of time, that it will provide those data automatically
<jamesh> \sh: we'll probably turn on sending of nicknames shortly, but we want to give the user a bit more control before revealing more info
<\sh> jamesh, sounds good :) 
<\sh> jamesh, thx for the clarification :)
<jamesh> e.g. we don't want to be revealing users' email addresses without their consent.
<\sh> makes sense...
<mantiena-baltix> Hello all
<mantiena-baltix> doko: hi, are you online? It seems you missed one patch in java-gcj-compat-dev
<mantiena-baltix> Fujitsu: hi are you launchpad admin ?
<doko> mantiena-baltix: which one?
<mantiena-baltix> doko: this one: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=447143
<ubotu> Debian bug 447143 in java-gcj-compat-dev "java-gcj-compat-dev: UnboundLocalError: local variable 'MAX_CLASSES_PER_JAR' referenced before assignment" [Important,Fixed] 
<mantiena-baltix> doko: this patch was dissapeared in 0.77 version, at least in deb packages
<doko> mantiena-baltix: no, this is fixed for hardy
<mantiena-baltix> doko: I don't really know if that patch is still needed :)
<mantiena-baltix> doko: so, that patch isn't needed for 0.77 version ?
<doko> mantiena-baltix: I did say, it is fixed. (btw, this is off-topic for #launchpad)
<jamesh> \sh: logged in successfully.
<mantiena-baltix> doko: ok, btw, maybe you know how space in PPA is counted ? I almost finished openoffice.org 2.4 backport to Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy, but launchpad thinks, that I use more than 800Mb space in my PPA :(
<mantiena-baltix> in reality I use no more than 550
<mantiena-baltix> it seems launchpad counted size openoffice.org-2.4.orig.tar.gz two times :(
<mantiena-baltix> s/size/size of/
<doko> mantiena-baltix: please ask kiko about that
<mantiena-baltix> kiko dissapeared :(
<Fujitsu> mantiena-baltix: No, I'm not even a Launchpad dev.
<Fujitsu> I like the new build status on +archive.
<Fujitsu> Though it'd be very nice to have that on +packages too.
<\sh> jamesh, great :)
<pochu> jtv: hi. I didn't need to upload a new template after answering to your mail, did I?
<pochu> (re: emesene translations)
<jtv> pochu: no
<pochu> I would like to get this up and running soon as to get as many translations as possible for hardy :)
<pochu> ok, thanks
<RzR> hi i have a question, how to activate "Doesn’t use Code" to "using" on my project page , since the upstream repo was migrated to LP
<pochu> RzR: in the project page main page, in "change details" in the top left applet
<RzR> ok true : Code for this project is published in Bazaar branches on Launchpad
<RzR> Bugs are tracked:
<RzR> 	
<RzR> pochu: thx, lunch time now
<RzR> can I suggest a link to that page in the code panel ?
<Hobbsee> mrevell-lunch: were you intending your rss-feed to be globally, or per-component?
<Hobbsee> ugh.  there really are no plans to let other openID people use launchpad?
<Hobbsee> i know that LP would *Like* to dominate the world, but man, that sucks.
 * Hobbsee thinks most (at least, most of debian) would like it the other way around.
<bigjools> what, debian wants to rule the world? ;)
<Hobbsee> no, but lots of debian people don't want to use malone, as it requires them having yet another ID
<Hobbsee> that being said, maybe REVU will be changed to work with openid and launchpad, which might be nice.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: any plans?
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: do you mean logging into LP with an OID from a different provider?
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: correct
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: I don't have much to do with REVU, but it would certainly make a lot of sense to use the new OpenID.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i thought you had root
<Fujitsu> Except that there seems to be no way to find out which user is referenced by a certain LP OpenID URL.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: This is true.
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: note that there are problems with that. Your LP identity carries quite a lot with it - verified emails, for example, you'd have to be able to do the same with an OID
<Fujitsu> intellectronica: Do you know of a way to get less entirely useless (ie. less random) information, given an LP OpenID URL?
<Hobbsee> so, the user wouldn't be asked to verify emails, etc, after signing in?
<intellectronica> Fujitsu: i don't understand the question
<Fujitsu> intellectronica: Current OpenID URLs seem to be a random token, rather than an easily identifiable username.
<Fujitsu> How can I tell who is who, if everyone logs in using their random string?
<intellectronica> Fujitsu: correct. that's because it's possible to change your LP username. if we used something that can be changed for your OID url you'd be exposed to identity attacks if you were to change your username
<Fujitsu> intellectronica: I'm aware. But the URLs are apparently kept private...
<Fujitsu> So there's no way for anybody outside to work out which username owns a certain OpenID at any time.
<spiv> Fujitsu: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/199069
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199069 in launchpad "User profile pages should not be OpenID identities" [High,Confirmed]  - Assigned to Francis J. Lacoste (flacoste)
<Hobbsee> i love the whole "security by not talking about it" approach there.
<Fujitsu> I'm aware of the rationale.
<intellectronica> Fujitsu: what's the use case for that?
<Fujitsu> intellectronica: Uhh, identifying a user.
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: well, you're responsible for your security - we're just helping you by not selling you a feature that you really shouldn't use :)
<Fujitsu> Rather than user 511991234Hsdkposzdfjiojoasdjoir saying "I'm an Ubuntu dev. Really. Believe me."
<spiv> I think this is an appropriate moment to cry out "I am not a number!" ;)
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: frankly, there's plenty of launcphad that isn't documented.  So, i shouldn't use any of that either, because it may compromise my security?  Or how do i know which documented bits are secure, and which aren't?
 * Hobbsee scratches head.
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: well, now you at least know of one thing you shouldn't use ;)
<Hobbsee> oh.  dear.
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: can i have the list of the rest?  :)
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: i am not aware of any other vulnerable parts in LP. we do make a point of both fixing problems and notifying users as soon as anything is found.
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: mumble, mumble, signed changes files, mumble, mumble.
<Hobbsee> at least that got "fixed" after a few months - and is only specific to ubuntu
<Fujitsu> Did it get fixed?
<Fujitsu> Or can I still use my nice workaround?
<intellectronica> all that talk is making me hungry. see you folks later
<intellectronica> Fujitsu: by all means, file a bug if you think there's a limitation. we're eager to improve this offering
<Fujitsu> At the moment, one can't do a thing with LP OpenID other than ascertaining that the owner is registered on LP.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you can still use your nice workaround.  hence, "fixed"
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Ah, I see.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: besides, you're subscribed to the bug, not me.
<Fujitsu> Am I!?
<Fujitsu> I thought that was private and I wasn't subscribed.
<Fujitsu> But perhaps I've forgotten.
<Hobbsee> oh, maybe it's mithrandir who is
<Hobbsee> it's certainly private, as it's a security bug
<mantiena-baltix> maybe anyone know if kiko or cprov will be online today ?
<Fujitsu> The absence of both is odd.
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: as LP will become a provider, will there be any plans to integrate in with the forums?
<Hobbsee> well, the other way around?
<mdz_> has anyone heard from kiko today?
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: don't know
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: i presume that kind of thing was the point of making LP an open-ID provider?
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: true, but i simply don't know about future plans for integrating it with other apps
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: Rinchen might know
<emgent> mdz_: no only yesterday
<mantiena-baltix> mdz_: maybe you know why today there are no daily-live in cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<mdz_> mantiena-baltix: I don't, but ubuntu-cdimage should know
<Hobbsee> mantiena-baltix: iirc, it's because the livefses are failing.
 * Hobbsee guesses that the cron jobs then got killed
<Hobbsee> hang on, that info must be wrong now
<Hobbsee> mantiena-baltix: daily-lives never got built today, at all, it appears
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> mantiena-baltix: it's failed due to lack of space, and the release managers are waiting on IS to fix it.  i assume the next build will be tomorrow, by now.
<Hobbsee> mantiena-baltix: \actually, it has been fixed, but they're still going to wait for tomorrow to build more
<ubotu> New bug: #211784 in launchpad "Launchpad OP should send nickname SREG info to all RP" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211784
<mantiena-baltix> salgado-brb: hi
<fta> is there a way to preserve text formating in bug comments ?
<fta> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pixman/+bug/211785/comments/2
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211785 in pixman "Please sponsor pixman 0.10.0-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] 
<mantiena-baltix> kiko: hi, I was waiting for you :)
<mantiena-baltix> kiko: maybe you know how space in PPA is counted ? Launchpad thinks, that I use more than 800Mb space in my PPA :(
<mantiena-baltix> in reality I use no more than 550
<Rinchen> Hobbsee, intellectronica - yes
<Rinchen> Hobbsee, intellectronica - we have a spec for that
<Rinchen> Hobbsee, intellectronica - we're working with the forums council as time permits
<intellectronica> Rinchen: but the real pressing question is - are there plans to integrate LP OID with the large hadron collider? 
<Rinchen> intellectronica, unfortunately not. CERN uses the lock and key method. SLAC uses openid :-)
<kiko> mantiena-baltix, it counts the total space used -- ask cprov for details
<intellectronica> :)
<mantiena-baltix> kiko: it seems launchpad counted size openoffice.org-2.4.orig.tar.gz two times :(
<mantiena-baltix> kiko: maybe you can remove these files manually: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mantas/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/ ?
<kiko> mantiena-baltix, huh?
<mantiena-baltix> I almost finished openoffice.org 2.4 backport to Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy, but 1 Gb limit will be exceeded if I upload fixed diff.gz
<kiko> mantiena-baltix, file a request (answers.launchpad.net/soyuz)
<mantiena-baltix> kiko: maybe you can help me and remove these files: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mantas/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/ today ?
<kiko> mantiena-baltix, file a request, as I said.
<mantiena-baltix> kiko: ok
<intellectronica> Fujitsu: b.t.w you _can_ get the identity from an LP open id URL. just browse to it and you'll be redirected to the user's profile
<stevenknight1> any admins connected who could answer some questions about migrating an existing project to launchpad?
<kiko-phone> stevenknight1, sure -- whatś up?
<stevenknight1> hey kiko-phone
<stevenknight1> we're considering migrating scons to launchpad
<kiko-phone> awesome
<kiko-phone> stevenknight1, where are you hosted?
<stevenknight1> tigris.org
<stevenknight1> not sure how to handle the fact that scons already exists as a nominal launchpad project
<kiko-phone> stevenknight1, right. 
<kiko-phone> stevenknight1, we can just hand it over to you, since you're upstream.
<stevenknight1> okay, cool
<kiko-phone> stevenknight1, do you want something imported?
<stevenknight1> yeah, we're interested in launchpad because we're thinking about switching to bazaar
<stevenknight1> and because tigris.org's bug tracker is becoming a pain
<kiko-phone> stevenknight1, okay, very neat
<stevenknight1> suspect the SCM conversion isn't too difficult from what i read about bzr
<kiko-phone> nope, the SCM part is easy
<kiko-phone> importing your bugs may require some custom code
<stevenknight1> but how about converting issues/bugs?  that was a trick when we moved from sf.net to tigris.org
<stevenknight1> right
<stevenknight1> what's the procedure?  we write the conversion code but you have to do official execution?
<kiko-phone> stevenknight1, sorry, the phone eating up my attention. well, if you can export into a parseable format, we can write an importer for it
<stevenknight1> kiko-phone:  no problem re: phone, i'll find out what formats we can get
<stevenknight1> some flavor of XML no doubt
<kiko-phone> stevenknight1, okay, great. if you want to place a request in answers.launchpad.net/launchpad we'll keep track of the work
<stevenknight1> kiko-phone:  okay, i'll take a look there and figure out next steps
<stevenknight1> still have to get the whole team on board before pulling the trigger, tho
<stevenknight1> thanks for the help
<kiko-phone> stevenknight1, if you need any help or have questions, just ask, happy to help
<LaserJock> MOTU plug: we really need to have bugs #1342 #204980 and at the very least bug #83488 fixes as soon as possible
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1342 in malone "Can't delete spurious "Affects" lines (bugtasks) from bug reports" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 83488 in malone "Implicitly unsubscribe bug contact when bug is Invalid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/83488
<kiko-phone> LaserJock, what's 204980
<LaserJock> it's related to 83488
<LaserJock> I want people to be able to unsubscribe to implicit subscriptions
<LaserJock> having them droped witht he task is Invalid is a compromise and a bit different bug
<pochu> bug #204980
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204980 in malone "bug contacts should be able to unsubscribe from implicit subscriptions" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204980
<LaserJock> but we're losing contributors here and it's really messy
<intellectronica> LaserJock: you mean you'd like to mark individual bugs to not send you email, even though you'd normally get email about them because you're subscribed to their target?
<LaserJock> intellectronica: exactlly
<LaserJock> when we have meta bugs with like 20-30 tasks
<LaserJock> any bug contact gets flooded with emails
<LaserJock> and I had the leader of one of my teams leave the team because of it
<kiko-phone> LaserJock, intellectronica: this needs discussion. it's not just a bugfix.
<LaserJock> and it's a problem for upstreams who are gracious enough to be bug contacts for there software in LP
<LaserJock> kiko-phone: right, that's why I'm pimping it in here ;-)
<kiko-phone> yeah
<kiko-phone> LaserJock, what do key ubuntu/canonical engineers think of this?
<LaserJock> have no idea
<kiko-phone> LaserJock, can you do some minor research?
<LaserJock> as far as, if we need to instead change our policies on metabugs?
<ubotu> New bug: #211830 in malone "OOPS using email interface with a expired gpg key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211830
<kiko-phone> LaserJock, well, sure, but which of the approaches to them looks sanest -- admin-deletion of bugtasks, invalid bugtasks don't notify implicit subscribers, explicit unsubscribing
<LaserJock> well, ideally we'd have all three of course
<LaserJock> but I can see which one is the most immediately needed
<kiko-phone> ideally? multiple ways of doing something is not always good.
<LaserJock> it's not
<LaserJock> they are addressing different, but related, issues
<kiko-phone> hmmm, not sure they are so different
<LaserJock> some bug tasks are just wrong
<LaserJock> and we need to be able to delete those
<LaserJock> some bugs are metabugs and contacts may or may not want notification
<LaserJock> some will want notification until the bug is finished
<LaserJock> so that would be Invalid of Fix Released
<LaserJock> ans some just don't care at all and are angry at getting flooded
<LaserJock> :-)
<intellectronica> i think that expiring those invalid tasks after some time is a better solution, b.t.w
<LaserJock> intellectronica: how do you mean?
<intellectronica> if you allow deleting tasks you'll get even more notification, because some people will keep re-raising them
<LaserJock> huh?
<intellectronica> LaserJock: i mean that a bugtask should evaporate after it's been invalid for some time
<LaserJock> hmm, then we lose record-keeping
<LaserJock> but that could make sense
<intellectronica> as for blocking mail from individual bugs, i don't know. i really think it requires more discussion. there are very good arguments for and against allowing this
<intellectronica> and we do supply email headers you can use to filter bugs if you really want to
<LaserJock> well, *I* do that
<LaserJock> because I get a lot of bugmail
<LaserJock> but what happens is people are a bug contact for a single package or something and get very few emails
<LaserJock> then their package happens to be in a metabug and they get a hundred emails in one day about something they don't care about
<LaserJock> and their package task might have even been Invalid or Fix Released in the first few hours
<LaserJock> they don't know why they are getting the emails and get frustrated
<LaserJock> that's sort of the worst-case scenario, but it does happen
<intellectronica> well, they are getting them emails because of bad data. if the bug really did manifest in their package then getting new comments would have been very useful for them
<LaserJock> no, it isn't always bad data
<LaserJock> though that is what I'm trying to handle with being able to delete tasks
<LaserJock> the other aspect is that many bug contacts are only interested in particular aspects
<intellectronica> then maybe they shouldn't be bug contacts, but rather subscribe to bugs
<LaserJock> then what's the point of having bug contacts? :-)
<intellectronica> or maybe they should be allowed to subscribe to only some kinds of messages and not others
<intellectronica> i understand the case you're describing, and i totally get how that could end up being really annoying
<LaserJock> the problem is that an upstream author will sign up as a bug-contact for their software, great idea. we love that
<LaserJock> but then they get hit with process bugs that don't affect them
<intellectronica> i'm just playing devil's advocate a bit, because i think that there are good reasons not to make some changes and we should consider them
<LaserJock> and on top of that 90% of the emails aren't even about their software
<intellectronica> i don't really understand what are process bugs. do you mean comments that relate to tasks that don't belong to them (like about the package, rather than the upstream project itself?)
<LaserJock> we file process bugs to get things done in Ubuntu
<LaserJock> they aren't software bugs
<intellectronica> couldn't you simply file them on ubuntu, and not on the product?
<LaserJock> bug #204895 is an example
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204895 in python-pmw "Packages failed archive rebuild test possibly due to python-central transition" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204895 - Assigned to Scott Kitterman (kitterman)
<LaserJock> intellectronica: no, because we are keeping track of the bugs that way
<LaserJock> look at the "Also Notified" section of that bug
<LaserJock> and you'll see the problem
<LaserJock> none of those people can "opt-out" of getting emails
<intellectronica> i see what you mean
<intellectronica> how common are such bugs?
<LaserJock> they are fairly common towards the end of a release
<intellectronica> if i were an upstream maintainer, uninterested in ubuntu development, i'd have simply filtered out bugs for ubuntu
<intellectronica> did you explain to the complaining upstream maintainers that they can do that?
<LaserJock> I can think of at least 4-5 such bugs we've done in the last month
<LaserJock> were it was a problem
<LaserJock> the small ones are usually fine, like say <5 tasks
<intellectronica> that's an interesting problem. i think we should really have more discussion about this, with more opinions
<LaserJock> well, most people don't filter mail really
<intellectronica> flame wars, even ;)
<LaserJock> really?
<intellectronica> LaserJock: would you mind writing about it to the users-list to make sure that it gets covered
<intellectronica> ?
<LaserJock> I just can't imagine it being that big of a deal
<intellectronica> i can also write myself if you don't have the time
<LaserJock> if Launchpad can get you into the mess, surely it can get you out ;-)
<intellectronica> no, i was just joking about the flame wars. but i think it will be really interesting to get the opinion of more people
<LaserJock> sure
<LaserJock> it's for sure a corner case
<LaserJock> but one that is pretty important to Ubuntu developers
<LaserJock> I've not seen complaints from upstreams like I have for this
<intellectronica> yeah, i can understand how annoying this can end up being for them
<intellectronica> anyway, i should go back to work. will you write about this to the list?
<LaserJock> sure
<intellectronica> cool. thanks for bringing this up
<LaserJock> thanks for chatting about it :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #211855 in malone "Release targets are not deleted when changing the affected project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211855
<LaserJock> intellectronica: ok, massive email sent
<LaserJock> now I'm off to work
<intellectronica> LaserJock: excellent. thanks a lot
<aVirulence> and once more, I return with a question about documentation. :-) I'm trying to download two of the language files, however, last week it took a night before the links got send me. Is there any way to speed this up? We'd like to do a release later tonight/early tomorrow :-)
<kiko> aVirulence, it shouldn't be so slow this week -- the problem last week was a few massive OOO exports.
<aVirulence> kiko, ok. thanks 
<aVirulence> kiko, can you give me an educated guess about how long it will take?
<kiko> aVirulence, hmmm, well, carlos, danilo or jtv could, but as you see, they are all left and I think flying home by now :-/
<aVirulence> aah, too bad. 
<aVirulence> why is it it taking so long anyway? is it being generated instead of being permanently on the server?
<aVirulence> (just got the translation btw ;-))
<aVirulence> oh, I didn't mean that as rude as it sounds, I just mean, why is there a delay?
<LaserJock> aVirulence: I'm guessing there is a queue, and I do think they have to be generated, though I don't know for sure
<kiko> aVirulence, it's mostly because there's a queue, as LaserJock says
<aVirulence> kiko, thanks again
<aVirulence> I still think it's a fantastic system, and it's great to see that people just start translating your app
<kiko> aVirulence, they do -- it's really wonderfully weird
<aVirulence> kiko, the best is still: I love danish :-) I'm now taking danish screenshots for the documentation
<rockstar_> I'd like to move a project from sourceforge cvs to launchpad.  Are there any tools that could help me preserver the CVS history of the project?
<mc__> Hello im trying to register an OpenPGP Key with launchpad. But when I enter the fingerprint I alway get this error. http://rafb.net/p/Gs7oYM36.html Of course i already sent the key a hundred times.
<rockstar_> mc__, how long ago did you do it?
<mc__> rockstar_: 2 days
<rockstar_> mc__, you have the key id?
<rockstar_> Let me see if I can grab it.
<mc__> I'm not sure what the key ID is. Is it this: 1024D/CAC60618 ?
<rockstar_> mc__, I don't show it on any of my keyservers.
<rockstar_> Can you do `gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys CAC60618`
<mc__> done
<rockstar_> Just got it off the keyserver.  You should be able to put the fingerprint in now.
<ubotu> New bug: #211941 in launchpad "Doesn't update the status and importance or archived bugs in Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211941
<mc__> rockstar_: yeah, it worked
<mc__> How long should the email take to reach me?
<rockstar_> I don't know.  Probably not more than an hour.
<mc__> thank you!
<rockstar_> No prob
<fta_> "Build started not available  on an unknown build machine"
<bimberi> rockstar_: https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImports
<bimberi> rockstar_: although I'm not sure if it imports the full history
<LaserJock> rockstar_: https://launchpad.net/bzr-cvsps-import
<LaserJock> that's what Launchpad uses, I believe to do CVS imports. It does get the history
<ubotu> New bug: #211951 in launchpad "Blogger user name is hex code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211951
<rockstar_> bimberi, actually, I'm just about done with my own setup.  I think I can probably get this into a script that might make it easy later on.
<rockstar_> Although apparently I could have had the launchpad team take care of it...
<bimberi> rockstar_: yes, but missed out on the learning :)
<DOLPHIN_> wazup, guys =)
<DOLPHIN_> anybody here?
<LaserJock> 123 people apparently
<DOLPHIN_> I saw
<DOLPHIN_> Request accepted. Please note that requests usually take from 4 to 6 weeks to deliver, depending on the country of shipping.
<DOLPHIN_> Good =)
<directhex> question. would it be possible to offer Debian as a suite for PPA builds? it could be enormously useful for ubuntu/debian packaging teams. in theory
<stdin> directhex: bug 188564
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188564 in soyuz "Build also packages for Debian in PPA's" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188564
<directhex> i should probably feel reassured that i'm not going mad, then
<ubotu> New bug: #211974 in soyuz "slave-scanner shouldn't block on chroot extraction" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211974
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> i have a problem with launchpad layout
<nxvl> is't the menu and content fonts supposed to be the same size?
<nxvl> i see content font bigger that menu one
<nxvl> than*
<kiko> nxvl, I think it's slightly smaller
<nxvl> here is really big
<nxvl> it should be a problem with my browser
<nxvl> i will check
<stgraber> I know it's the weekend and probably nobody is around at this time but could someone kill a remaining bzr process on LP ?
<stgraber> Unable to obtain lock lp--1228234580:///lock
<stgraber> held by stgraber@bazaar.launchpad.net on host vostok [process #7856]
<stgraber> locked 121 hours, 4 minutes ago
<Fujitsu> stgraber: bzr break-lock
<Fujitsu> That's one of your processes.
<stgraber> Fujitsu: same result after a : bzr break-lock
<spiv> stgraber: you may need to do it several times.
<spiv> Depends on how many times you tried to use the branch while it is locked.
<spiv> There's a bug filed somewhere about this.
<stgraber> what's weird is that I get this message after entering my SSH key ... shouldn't it be displayed before ?
<stgraber> I ran bzr break-lock a good hundred of time now and that doesn't seem to hep
<stgraber> *help
<stgraber> I'm downloading the branch again and try to then push 
<Fujitsu> stgraber: How can it see the lock before you've authenticated yourself?
<stgraber> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m39af9cb
<spiv> stgraber: the lock is on the server
<stgraber> spiv: so what can I do as the lock is serverside and I don't seem to have a way to remove it ?
#launchpad 2008-04-05
<Fujitsu> stgraber: What command are you using to attempt to break the lock?
<stgraber> Fujitsu: the lock being on the bazaar server I tried running it through SSH but got : Not allowed to execute 'bzr break-lock'.
<Fujitsu> Huh.
<Fujitsu> sftp, or bzr+ssh?
<stgraber> bzr+ssh
<stgraber> oh, seems to work now :)
<stgraber> ok, well no idea why it now works ... thanks for the help :)
<spiv> stgraber: "bzr break-lock bzr+ssh://..." does break the server-side lock
<spiv> stgraber: it's just that if you had previously tried e.g. "bzr push" repeatedly on the locked branch, then a bunch of processes get queued up on the server, one for each attempt, so you need to break-lock repeatedly.  Or, as you discovered, they'll eventually timeout anyway :)
<ubotu> New bug: #212116 in rosetta "All the icons and gauges disappeared in Rosetta (edge)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212116
<AnAnt> Hello, I have requested an SVN import few days ago, but it is not done yet
<AnAnt> launchpad.net/ubuntume-artwork/trunk
<AnAnt> I mean it is not attempted yet
<ubotu> New bug: #212127 in blueprint "troubles connecting to launchpad openid provider" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212127
<mc___> I uploaded the fingerprint of an OpenPGP key to Launchpad. I first tried it yesterday and the second time is about 2 hours ago. I always get this message "A message has been sent to m.otteneder@gmail.com, encrypted with the key 1024D/CAC60618. To confirm the key is yours, decrypt the message and follow the link inside."   but I did not get an email yet.
<Hobbsee> mc___: is it in your spam folder?
<AnAnt> Hello , I requested an SVN imported on http://launchpad.net/ubuntume-artwork/trunk, but it hasn't been attempted yet ! I tried mailing the launchpad-users mailing list today regarding this issue, but my message didn't get through moderator yet 
<Hobbsee> it's sunday.
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: saturday here
<Hobbsee> AnAnt: either way, still a weekend.
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: what time is it in AU ?
<Hobbsee> well, that depends
<Hobbsee> i *think* it's almost 1am
<Hobbsee> but it might be almost 2am.
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: I thought you were aussie !
 * Hobbsee is.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> AnAnt: anyway, you'll need to wait till european monday, at least, for anything to ahppen
<Hobbsee> these guys seem to actually take breaks from work
<Peng> It's 02:02 in Australia's EST.
<Peng> Go FoxClocks!
<Hobbsee> supposedly.
<jdong> hey guys, I just noticed that if I try to change bug status while someone else has changed what package a bug affects, this results in  a launchpad OOPS
<jdong> An error message is probably appropriate in this case, but one that describes what just happened, not a gneeric internal error
<bokey> moin
<ubotu> New bug: #212439 in launchpad "Incorrect date for "member since" on +members, round 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212439
<ubotu> New bug: #212479 in launchpad "Team members should be automatically subscribed to the Mailing List" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212479
<emgent> heya
<al-maisan> hello there!
<qball> I've uploaded a package to my ppa 35 minutes back, no errors (used dput) but I didn't have an e-mail or is the package visible on the web
<bimberi> qball: see if this link has any clues...
<bimberi> qball: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+archive/+builds?build_state=all&build_text=
<qball> got it
<bimberi> qball: as per https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart (Step 5)
<qball> hmm chroot error
<Fujitsu> qball: Is this the first package in your PPA?
<qball> yeah
<Fujitsu> Retry it.
<qball> black voodoo for me
<Fujitsu> It's a known bug that the first build fails.
<Fujitsu> (using the `Retry build' link)
<emgent> hi Fujitsu :)
<Fujitsu> Hey emgent.
#launchpad 2008-04-06
<ubotu> New bug: #212562 in launchpad "Advanced bug search takes many clicks to reach" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212562
<Fujitsu> Too many == 1 more than normal?
<ubotu> New bug: #212565 in launchpad "Hardware database schema doesn't support linkage to devices nor packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212565
<ubotu> New bug: #212613 in malone "Conjoined bug tasks shouldn't be shown in status footer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212613
<ubotu> New bug: #212614 in malone "Inconsistencies in labeling of tasks in bugmail status footers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212614
<ubotu> New bug: #212618 in launchpad "Extraneous "face" icons on changelog for emails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212618
<ubotu> New bug: #212619 in launchpad "Valyander is reported of every bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212619
<YokoZa1> Hmm, posting on livejournal with Open ID lists my name as my OpenID login rather than my contact information.
<qball> how can I make ppa build a package for gutsy and hardy 
<YokoZa1> qball: unfortunately you have to upload a new version that has hardy at the top of its changelog :(
<qball> aah
<qball> annoying.
<qball> YokoZar: do I need to bump version too? or just a new entry with gutsy replaced by hardy
<qball> nevermind
<YokoZar> qball: I just did dch -i 
<qball> hmmm weird
<YokoZar> qball: I also had a build fail with a chroot error after doing this, but doing retry on launchpad worked.  Not sure what that was about.
<qball> yeah just got that
<qball> and on top of that hardy made my pc hang again :(
<qball> not having my days
<Hobbsee> YokoZar: known bug.  not deemed important enough to fix anytime soon.
<Hobbsee> YokoZar: (multiple people get it each week)
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Actually, kiko has a good solution. The bug is retargetted, I believe.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yeah, i saw kiko's solution.  i didn't see the retarget.
<Hobbsee> YokoZar: so, it might get fixed for the target date.
<Hobbsee> then again, i try hard *not* to subscribe to LP bugs.
<Hobbsee> particularly soyuz
<ubotu> New bug: #212818 in rosetta "Use input-text instead of textarea to get spell checking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212818
<secrgb> hi
<secrgb> how long does it usually take to get new translations activated by admins?
<ubotu> New bug: #212820 in rosetta "Translate without mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212820
<Hobbsee> errrr....what's the release date for the launchpad rollout this month?
<qball> what should I do wioth build-dependency for a ppa, like libcurl4-dev.  there are 2 alternatives for that package
<qball> should I pick one, or does the buildsystem do that
<Hobbsee> you should pick one
<qball> thx
<ubotu> New bug: #212926 in malone "Some reported by bugs missing on home page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212926
<yeager> mdke: you there?
<mdke> yeager: (In case I'm not around at the moment, please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I get back)
<yeager> mdke: noticed that all localized jeos.xml in ubuntu-docs are symlinked to the chinese version?
<mdke> yeager: I don't know
<mdke> possibly
<yeager> ls -l /usr/share/gnome/help/serverguide/it/jeos.xml
<yeager> they all link to ../zh_CN/jeos.xml
<mdke> yes, you're quite right
<mdke> shall we take this to a relevant channel?
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<qball> good evening
<qball> I guess
<beuno> qball, it's always morning for mpt 
<qball> after every cup of coffee
<mpt> It's morning in America
<qball> america?
<mpt> (or so said Mr Reagan)
<beuno> mpt, it's always morning somewhere  :)
<mohi> hi
<mohi> how can I add a pakage to my PPA in launchpad?
<emgent> with dput.
<emgent> please see https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<mohi> ty :)
<emgent> np :)
<thatch> Hi, noticed the vcs import for 'enblend' <https://launchpad.net/enblend/trunk> shows "Test Failed" but I just performed a co myself w/o issue.  Does that signify a larger problem?
<thumper> thatch: it means that when the import system tried, it failed for some reason
<thatch> thumper: yes, but it directs me to the channel... I was thinking maybe someone could tell me whether I should just be patient, or give up
<mwhudson> grar, there's no entry for it on https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImportRequests
<mwhudson> looks like it was tried a year and a bit ago
<thumper> thatch: we can try the import again.
<thatch> thumper, mwhudson: thanks, I appreciate it
#launchpad 2009-03-30
<jelmer> mwhudson: how long does it take on average for a branch to be scanned?
<mwhudson> jelmer: 30s
<mwhudson> jelmer: given the scanner runs every minute
<spiv> mwhudson: surely "30s + the average time it takes to do the scanning work"?
<mwhudson> yes ok
<mwhudson> but that's not very long on the whole
<mwhudson> since we un****ed the scanner
<spiv> (sorry, I haven't been pedantic for *hours*)
<spiv> (because I was asleep)
<spm> spiv: perhaps for your directory entry then: coder of bizarre, and pedantical chatter; start python faster
<spiv> spm: :)
<spm> spiv: feel very free to improve (not hard) ;-)
<jelmer> mwhudson: so my lp:~jelmer/git/trunk branch doesn't work again, any chance you can check?
<jelmer> it won't use older revisions?
<jelmer> I mean, revisions that I pushed using my previous push
<Leon_Nardella> Are ARM buildbots planned for the PPAs?
<jelmer> it's uploading a 130Mb repo in 50 seconds, that can't be right..
<thumper> jelmer: you're right, that is much too fast :)
 * thumper looks
<thumper> jelmer: what is the new branch you're pushing?
<jelmer> thumper: I've just pushed to ~jelmer/git/trunk
<thumper> jelmer: have the revision ids changed?
<jelmer> thumper: no, the revision ids haven't changed
 * thumper ponders
<jelmer> (I added a workaround for a bug in bzr's revision serialization mwhudson pointed out)
<thumper> jelmer: our OSA has gone walk-about, I'll check and get back to you
<thumper> jelmer: mwhudson is at PyCon :)
<jelmer> thumper: thanks
<jelmer> ahh, I was wondering why he was less responsive than usual :-)
<fta> it seems that ppa builders are completely broken
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta> 6 hours doing nothing?
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/bohrium: it's beeing doing that for ~5h
<wgrant> Primary is the same too.
<wgrant> No jobs have been started for 4 hours or so.
<wgrant> spm: ^^
<spm> wgrant, fta ta. am fighting some rather nasty fires at the moment. will get back to you asap.
<_steven_> anyone know if the upcoming milestone to release conversion on april 1st will include linking bugs to newly created milestones?
<jml> _steven_: I don't know off-hand.
<jml> _steven_: are you subscribed to the launchpad-users mailing list?
<_steven_> no
<jml> hmm.
<_steven_> was just reading the blog post
<jml> _steven_: there's nothing in the announcement to launchpad-users either.
<jml> _steven_: sinzui & others likely to know are asleep right now. If you really want to know then I suggest either asking a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry, or emailing launchpad-users.
<jml> or waiting until US working hours.
<cpscotti> hello there, is there any particular reason why all but one PPA i386 building machines are idle even though there are 51 build in the queue? Should I just wait a little time or should I go to bed and check this tomorrow?
<_steven_> if they're from US, I doubt they're asleep, just not working
<sinzui> _steven_: Bugs are not linked to milestones by the migration script.
<jml> sure. I used the word in the figurative sense :)
 * sinzui thinks how that could be done
<jml> oh. hurrah.
<jml> cpscotti: it's a known problem. we're working on it now.
<cpscotti> hmmm thanx!
<cpscotti> =]
<_steven_> sinzui: my project has never used milestones before, but I'd like all my old bugs that I fixed in a certain release to be targeted to the newly created milestones
<_steven_> it might not be trivial to do though
<sinzui> _steven_: We intend to create a unified milestone/release page what will show the changelog and closed bugs.
<_steven_> that would be a nice addition
<_steven_> is that part of 2.2.3 or coming later?
<sinzui> _steven_: I'm hacking on it right now. I'm going to beg permission to landed it for the 22.3 release.
<_steven_> hehe, ok
<jml> sinzui: :D
<sinzui> _steven_: The act of associating a bug with a milestone is manual. However, there are rules to link (html anchor) a bug in changelog, so I image that if we trust the changelog/release notes, we could mine that to link bugs milestones.
<_steven_> ok, any documentation on the correct format?
<sinzui> _steven_:  if the text or a changelog contain bug 1234, bug #1234, lp: 1234, we assume that that is a Launchpad bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1234 in launchpad-foundations "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<sinzui> oops
<_steven_> sinzui: would lp#287995 match?
<sinzui> _steven_: yes. We have a nicer report for blueprints an bugs that are explicitly targets to milestone
<_steven_> sinzui: I always put my changelog in the release description because I can never get the changelog to show on the release page
<_steven_> sinzui: for example, this release has the changelog contents in the description and the changelog fields, but only description shows: https://launchpad.net/linuxdcpp/1.0/1.0.3
<_steven_> will that be modified with the changes you are working on?
<sinzui> _steven_: yeah. most projects do. I am proposing that we include (but hide the changelog). I have no explanation why the change log is hidden.
<sinzui> only the RDF published the changelog
<sinzui> We wont be modifying. I think putting the changelog in a expanding section is a good way to expose the information while minimising the duplication. beuno will review the design to finalise how we reconcile this historical oversight.
<_steven_> ok, so if you guys happen to implement milestone to bug conversion, it should work with my changelog
<_steven_> sinzui, jml: thanks for the help
<jml> _steven_: np
<spm> wgrant: fta: stuff seems to be processing again. leastways, the buildd's are busy again.
<thumper> jelmer: you branch is failing to scan with the SyntaxError: not well-formed (invalid token): line 6, column 46 from bzrlib.xml_serializer, line 101, in read_revision_from_string
<jelmer> thumper: thanks
<thumper> jelmer: I thought you'd be asleep :)
<thumper> jelmer: do you want the entire stacktrace for bzrlib?
<jelmer> thumper: no, thanks, I think this is an indication the bug I thought was fixed is still around
<thumper> ok
<thumper> jelmer: can I delete that branch then?
<thumper> jelmer: otherwise it is going to try every minute or so
<thumper> jml: we need a way to tell the scanner not to try...:-|
<jml> thumper: easy easy easy :)
<jelmer> thumper: I've already done so
<thumper> jelmer: thanks
<jelmer> thumper: daylight savings is messing with me
<thumper> :)
<jml> thumper: is it still DST in NZ?
<thumper> jml: until this weekend I think
<jml> *nod*
<jml> fun and games and 8am start times :(
<jelmer> thumper: seems to work ok now: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jelmer/git/trunk/changes
 * jelmer gets some sleep
<mwhudson> jelmer: your git branch got scanned in the end i see
<mwhudson> jelmer: it occurred to me that the case like this, when there are lots of revisions new to launchpad being scanned, is still pretty slow
<thumper> mwhudson: not entirely scanned :(
<thumper> mwhudson: loggerhead says last rev was 3000
<thumper> mwhudson: LP says 1000
<mwhudson> huh what
<mwhudson> oh yes
<thumper> mwhudson: I'm guessing that the commits done after chunks has meant that the first 1000 were fine
<thumper> mwhudson: but something went wrong in the second 1000
<thumper> mwhudson: or it could still be scanning :(
<thumper> mwhudson: with new revisions
<mwhudson> but it's all one transaction
<mwhudson> isn't it?
<thumper> nope
<thumper> hasn't been for ages
<thumper> otherwise it was holding the transaction open for too long
<mwhudson> ah
<TheMuso> I have recieved an upload failure for the latest revision of pulseaudio for amd64. I retried the build once thinking the failure to upload was a transient error: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/0.9.14-0ubuntu15/+build/923086
<TheMuso> All other architectures have built and uploaded successfully.
<jamesh> TheMuso: you'll probably have better luck asking at the end of the day, given the time zones where the soyuz guys work
<jamesh> or file a bug
<TheMuso> jamesh: Thanks, will do
<spm> TheMuso: can you see the upload log? has a 'duplicate key value' fail. I call bug.
<TheMuso> spm: Yes, I can bounce the upload failure to you if you would like.
<jamesh> hmm.  I think someone else came up with that one recently
<jamesh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/347194
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347194 in soyuz "IntegrityError: duplicate key value violates unique constraint "binarypackagerelease_binarypackagename_key"" [Low,Triaged]
<TheMuso> spm: bounced
<jamesh> TheMuso: last comment on the above bug is cprov saying he thinks the problem is fixed
<TheMuso> jamesh: sounds about right
<jamesh> TheMuso: you seem to have proved the opposite
<jamesh> so it'd be helpful to tell him
<TheMuso> jamesh: seems so
<TheMuso> ok
 * TheMuso replies to teh bug
<TheMuso> but in another twist, it seems the amd64 debs are now on a.u.c.
<spm> TheMuso: ta. fwiw I could read the log - I'm just never quite sure how much of what I can see is common to those without super-duck powers :-)
<TheMuso> spm: ok
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> somebody aware of OOPSES like OOPS-1185B627 happening?
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1185B627
<dholbach> (just tried to open a https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456 URL)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error (https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456/+text)
<dholbach> ah :)
<spm> dholbach: something has *really* broken. :-(
<spm> dholbach: i expect to be hairless from excessive hair pulling rsn.
<dholbach> oh yeah, openid is broken too
<dholbach> launchpad.net too FWIW :-/
 * dholbach hugs spm
<spm> yah. something has really gone boom in a big way
<jfroy> mmm, I'm getting ProtocolError for xmlrpc.lp.internal:8097/branchfilesystem: -1 errors from launchdpad
 * wgrant just found the world was broken too.
<jfroy> started not too long ago
<dholbach> I'm sure the best people possible are working on this.
<wgrant> Looks more healthy now.
<dholbach> yeah, nice work! :-)
<wgrant> Not bad recovery time.
<jml> not even 9 minutes.
<spm> all seems ok? do yell if you notice any funkies and I'll start bouncing app servers or whatever
<jml> spm: looks good to me so far.
<jfroy> urg, my branch is locked on launchdpad, and the break-lock command is failing :|
<wgrant> jfroy: Make sure you're giving break-lock an lp: URL and not an lp-123456: URL.
<jfroy> ahhh
<jfroy> that's a lame UI bug >.>
<wgrant> It is.
<wgrant> Particularly because I was able to guess with good certainty what the problem was.
<jml> yes.
<AnAnt> Hello, Steve McInerney here ?
<spm> AnAnt: that'd be me. what's up?
<AnAnt> spm: regarding question 62612
<AnAnt> thanks, but the links on https://launchpad.net/~sabily.team/+archive/ppa still won't work
<spm> arrgrghhh!
<AnAnt> for example: https://launchpad.net/~sabily.team/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/504630/+files/sabily-keyring_2009.01.20~ppa1_all.deb
 * AnAnt hides under the table
<spm> AnAnt: heh. No, is not your fault. no need to hide :-)
 * AnAnt pops his head to check that everything is clear
<spm> :-)
<spm> AnAnt: is that link off the PPA pages somewhere? ah yes tehre it is. nm
<spm> AnAnt: ahhh. I see the problem. :-( if you use edge, it works. use prod, it doesn't. :-(
<spm> AnAnt: eg https://edge.launchpad.net/~sabily.team/+archive/ppa and browse
<AnAnt> ok, but for those downloading using, apt-get, no probs ?
<spm> I'm not sure tbh....
<spm> shouldn't be a problem now I engage brain.
<spm> AnAnt: check the sources URL if it's like this: http://ppa.launchpad.net/sabily.team/ppa/ubuntu/ you'll be fine
<AnAnt> errm, didn't work with edge btw
<wgrant> Drop the +sourcepub/123456
<AnAnt> ah, that worked !
<spm> AnAnt: sorry to run on you like this, but I'm really afk now. :-( If no joy, drop a new question, reffing the old and we'll sort from there.
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> thanks
<YokoZar> ok I can't link to an upstream bug report because the "also affects distribution" page is giving me an error as though I wanted to add a distribution rather than just link an upstream bug
<wgrant> YokoZar: The "Also affects distribution" wil lexpect you to add a distribution task, yes.
<YokoZar> wgrant: yeah I was supposed to be clicking also affects project
<YokoZar> which didn't have the familiar place to paste the upstream bug link since the bug already had an upstream link (I wanted to add a second)
<YokoZar> so I assumed I was on the wrong page since it wasn't familiar
<wgrant> Ahh.
<slangasek> are there known issues with LP right now?  I've just gotten two oopses in the past 5 minutes, that cleared up on reload
<slangasek> the last specifically said it was a timeout
<wgrant> slangasek: There was a huge problem a few hours ago.
<wgrant> But it was plain OOPSing.
<slangasek> wgrant: perhaps related, perhaps not; but this was definitely more recent than a few hours ago
 * slangasek keeps an eye out
<slangasek> another timeout - OOPS-1185A1418
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1185A1418
<serola> Question... Ubuntu teams like Ubuntu Netbook Remix seem to use Launchpad as a server for their repositories. Is it okay for other open source projects to do the same?
<wgrant> serola: Launchpad is intended to be used by any open source project.
<serola> Thanks wgrant :)
<SiDi> Hello
<SiDi> I've got a question regarding launchpad's bug tracker
<intellectronica> SiDi: what's the question?
<SiDi> Someone just reported a bug on one of my projects, but the bug obviously doesnt concern my project (i anyways didnt post any code yet), and i'd like to know how to push the bug report out
<SiDi> is there a way to say that a bug doesnt affect a project ?
<intellectronica> SiDi: url?
<intellectronica> SiDi: you can change the target of a bug task
<SiDi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/reztorrent/+bug/351489
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 351489 in reztorrent "vuze java problem" [Undecided,New]
<intellectronica> SiDi: i think azureus has an LP project registered. so you can simply retarget that bug
<intellectronica> azureus == vuze iirc
<SiDi> alright, gonna check for azureus
<intellectronica> SiDi: just expand the form and input 'azureus' into the textbox that currently says 'reztorrent' and save
<SiDi> thanks intellectronica
<SiDi> When a bug report is obviously wrong / is fake, is there a way to link it to no project btw ?
<SiDi> or should i just make it invalid ?
<intellectronica> SiDi: you should mark it invalid. we don'y currently have a way to remove bug reports entirely. a common convention is to retarget them to the project 'null'
<SiDi> Alright, thanks for the tip
<wgrant> bigjools: Is there a good reason that the user's display name is always part of the PPA title?
<noodles775> wgrant: I'm guessing it's left over from when users had only one ppa and couldn't change the name...
<noodles775> Now that users will be able to rename ppa's, it won't be the case any longer...
<wgrant> '“name” PPA for Some User' is better than the current 'PPA named name for Some User', but just showing the display name would be even better.
<noodles775> Yep, I agree... although it might give the PPA some sort of context that it wouldn't otherwise have..
<noodles775> eg, user creates a ppa 'kde-releases'
<wgrant> There's context in the breadcrumbs. But I guess that doesn't help for the OpenPGP keys.
 * wgrant notices that the PPA vocab is a bit broken now.
<wgrant> Actually, completely broken.
<wgrant> Or at least one use of it.
<wgrant> (+edit-dependencies' selector)
<wgrant> Ah, bug #340457
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340457 in soyuz "Allow users to set the PPA displayname" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340457
<noodles775> :)
<wgrant> Bug #334883 is where the initial naming was decided :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334883 in soyuz "Fix PPA titles to cope with multiple PPAs per user" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334883
<wgrant> Didn't notice that :(
<wgrant> maxb: ^^
 * noodles775 is surprised that a bug got through wgrant's filters!
<stani> is it possible to delete a branch from launchpad (I've created by one by accident)?
<jpds> stani: Go to the branch's page and press the rubbish bin next to the name.
<stani> jpds: thanks, that worked! great
<jpds> No problem.
<dominiks> hey guys... I'm getting error when trying to access my build logs (e.g. https://launchpad.net/~dominik-smatana/+archive/ppa/+build/923742 ) any idea please?
<bigjools> dominiks: ugh. please file a bug on "soyuz" about that
<dominiks> bigjools: ok
<bigjools> thank you
<bigjools> dominiks: try it again
<dominiks> bigjools: everything looks fine now.. thank you
<RainCT> Hey
<RainCT> Aren't sponsored uploads displayed under "Related Software" anymore?
<thewrath> hello all i am new to launchpad have set it up fo rmy project
<thewrath> i have some questions
<beuno> thewrath, shoot
<thewrath> i did a test bug i want that related to a specific version
<thewrath> i have created a series
<thewrath> called 2.1 but dont know and didnt see where i can relate the bug to that serial
<thewrath> *series
<thewrath> and how to change the status and what not for the bug
<thewrath> bc i am not suing bazaar adn not using blueprints
<thewrath> if that helps at all
 * beuno pokes gmb, BjornT and intellectronica and runs off for 10'
<thewrath> so my quesiton is how to i related a bug to a series and how do i change the status important, etc
<RainCT> thewrath: click on the arrow next to the project name / status / importance
<intellectronica> whassup?
<thewrath> k
<RainCT> thewrath: then you can set Status, Improtance, Milestone and Assignee. Afaik you can't set it to a series, but have to use Milestones instead
<thewrath> how do i realted it to a series i created
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> hold on let me finsih this survey
<RainCT> (a series can contain several releases and milestones, and it's the milestones which you use for bugs)
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> how do i create a milestone
<thewrath> and remove a series
<thewrath> think i found it
<thewrath> whats the difference between release and milestone
<RainCT> thewrath: a release is for downloads and a milestone for bugs
<thewrath> k
<RainCT> iirc soon all releases will automatically get a milestone with the same name
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> how can you remove a relase
<thewrath> RainCT: thank you so much
<thewrath> RainCT: how can the bug reporter set up where the bug is like what release or is that always the issue of the person in charge?
<RainCT> thewrath: the later. You're welcome :)
<RainCT> You can set a text with instructions for bug reporters so you can tell them there "please note what version you're using [in the bug description]" or whatever
<thewrath> i mean they wont be able to pick the milestone
<MTecknology> kiko: you around?
<kiko> no
<MTecknology> kiko: can I pm you? absolutely nothing to do with launchpad
<kiko> I'm on the phone, that's why
<MTecknology> kiko: could you let me know when you're done? I need to talk with a Canonical employee that I trust fully
<MTecknology> or - that I trust that will do something
<kiko> MTecknology, okay, privmsg me
<jsmidt> I have a PPA for Git.  Launchpad keeps saying the i386 build fails but the build log says: "Built successfully"
<jsmidt> Does anybody know how this couldbe?
<geser> I'm currently looking at the LP API and there on the 'build' object: is it currently possible to get back from the build log to the source package?
<geser> and is it possible to get infomations about the current version in e.g. jaunty for a source package?
<james_w> build.build_log_url
<geser> and parsing that?
<james_w> ah, sorry
<james_w> no, there's no way back yet by the look of it
<geser> I've a 'build' object and want to get the source package name and the version of it the build log applies
<james_w> you can do the second thing though
<james_w> ubuntu.main_archive.getPublishedSources()
<geser> thanks
<geser> so I only need to extract the source package name from the build log
<cprov> jsmidt: what's the build URL ?
<jsmidt> cprov, it's: https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ppa/+build/922979
<james_w> geser: yeah, but file a bug requesting the build->source package link be exposed
<cprov> jsmidt: I've updated the build record to 'successfully_built' since it was built correctly. I'm still investigating what is causing this problem.
<cprov> jsmidt: the hardy source will fail in the same way, once it settles I will update it as well.
<jsmidt> cprov, thank you a lot
<bromic94> hey all
<thewrath> under where it says milestone, etc how can i add a area that it says what issue it is like waht category?
<djsiegel1> Hello, how do I delete a project/team?
<cody-somerville> djsiegel1, File a question against launchpad requesting it
<djsiegel1> Thank you
<bdmurray> In the API documentation participants_collection refers to "IPerson.inTeam()" but I can't find that documented anywhere.  Does it exist?
<salgado> bdmurray, not in the API
<bdmurray> salgado: did it used to?  I want to find out if a specific person is a participant in a team w/o grabbing all the team's participants
<salgado> bdmurray, it's an internal method that was exported at some point but we had to unexport it because of privacy reasons
<fta> could you guys not use a red cross (failed) when a package is in depwait mode? (https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa)
<fta> please :)
<thewrath> where can i learn about the launchpad bug status meanings/
<dominiks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<intellectronica> thewrath: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Statuses
<thewrath> ty
<MTecknology> Ursinha: https://edge.launchpad.net/people/?name=Trefný%2C+Vojtěch&searchfor=all
<MTecknology> _Ursinha: OOPS happens when searching for users with certain symbols in their name
<Ursinha> MTecknology, a min please
<Ursinha> MTecknology, bug 251569
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251569 in launchpad-foundations "UnicodeEncodeError when browser submits non-utf-8 data" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251569
<MTecknology> Ursinha: ok - just wanted to make a note of it. I popped over to google for those users to find a link :P
<Ursinha> MTecknology, :)
<jkakar> Bug team: Ooh, I just got my first glimpse of the activity log work in the bug tracker, "tags changed: added review".  Very awesome, thanks! :)
<tux_> hi
<tux_> are there any?
<vadi2> Why is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/346754 inaccessible?
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<vadi2> Oh. mk.
<vadi2> It's just on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090402
<cody-somerville> vadi2, you should be able to see it now
<vadi2> yes
<vadi2> same with https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/349741
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<vagrantc> i've noticed recently one of the bzr projects stopped sending out commit notifications, but another related project continues to send them. others also stopped receiving commit notifications... https://code.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ldm-trunk
<cody-somerville> vadi2, btw, the reason that those bugs are private is because they contain potentially private information. Usually a bug triage team member will mark them as public after they've made sure no private information is in the report.
<vadi2> eh, ok
<cody-somerville> vagrantc, is ~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ldm-trunk an example of a branch that no longer sends out commit notifications?
<vagrantc> cody-somerville: yes.
<cody-somerville> vagrantc, what is your launchpad id?
<vagrantc> cody-somerville: vagrantc
<vagrantc> cody-somerville: another person, i think ryan52, didn't receive anything after 1140 either.
<vagrantc> cody-somerville: https://code.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ltsp-trunk works fine. seem to be configured identically.
<cody-somerville> What does it say on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ldm-trunk/+edit-subscription ? Can you post a screenshot?
<vagrantc> cody-somerville: notification level: branch attribute and revision notifications   generated diff size limit: 500 lines  code review level: status changes only ...
<vagrantc> cody-somerville: both are configured identically for me.
<cody-somerville> vagrantc, can you try making a commit?
<vagrantc> cody-somerville: ok, pushing ...
<cody-somerville> vagrantc, I got notified. Did you?
<vagrantc> cody-somerville: i'm checking... Ryan52 was also experiencing the problem
<vagrantc> cody-somerville: well, i got that one. though nothing between 1140 - 1150 ...
<vagrantc> cody-somerville: and 1150 was committed just a short while earlier
<cody-somerville> vagrantc, is it possible you simply missed them in your inbox?
 * Ryan52 doubts that me and vagrantc would both miss the same exact 10 emails..
<vagrantc> cody-somerville: pretty doubtful
<vagrantc> cody-somerville: perhaps you subscribing to it somehow corrected the problem?
<cody-somerville> Tough to say
<vagrantc> cody-somerville: well, thanks for looking at it ... it appears to be working now, in any case. :)
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> np
<vagrantc> i've gotta run...
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24546525/cb1TWHeZAb1ZYclOUas44ivnbEl.txt
<wgrant> fta: Known - cprov's working on it.
<wgrant> fta: The package built fine, and the binaries will be in the archive already, so you can ignore the error.
<fta> wgrant, ok, thanks
<cprov> fta: crap-crap-crap! Sorry for this inconvenience, I'm working on it.
<fta> cprov, np :)
<wgrant> cprov: buildd-manager is racing with itself?
<cprov> wgrant: sort of, it's waiting for a db update that never happens.
<wgrant> cprov: I don't see how that can cause it to retry the build, but okay.
<cprov> wgrant: a collected build is not updated, so it's still pending and is dispatched again.
<wgrant> cprov: Oh, ouch.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, pretty much it ;)
<wgrant> cprov: I just had a thought about multiple PPA key naming - why do they have different keys at all?
<cprov> wgrant: different repositories
<wgrant> cprov: Controlled by the same set of people, which removes a big reason to have them split.
<wgrant> But there's probably another few good reasons to have them split, and it was just a quick thought on how to resolve this issue.
<cprov> wgrant: I can see some few cases where sharing signing-keys would be beneficial
<cprov> for instance ubuntu primary and partner share a key
<wgrant> Erk, I have to run to catch a bus to uni that leaves in 4 minutes.
 * wgrant -> gone
<cprov> wgrant: but for the vast majority of cases, independent keys is the safest path
<cprov> wgrant: talk to you later ;)
<maxb> I get the point of using separate keys for separate trust domains.... but when the entity you are trusting is identical in either case... that suggests separate keys are not actually a win
<fta> cprov, should i retry my builds or just wait?
<cprov> fta: you probably don't have to retry them, they were already successfully built and uploaded the first time they got dispatched
<cprov> fta: the second dispatch messes with the build status, only, but the original binaries should be published already
<cprov> fta: what's the build URL ?
<fta> cprov, the page is still red
<fta> here is one https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/924017
<cprov> fta: but the resulting binaries are in LP (the second portlet)
<cprov> fta: I will fix it, one sec
#launchpad 2009-03-31
<cprov> fta: fixed.
<fta> cprov, excellent! thanks
<cprov> fta: np, sorry for that. Buidd-manager was going boing, but I think I've just fixed it.
<seb128> hi
<seb128> do you guys record oops and look at those? it's not possible to add upstream tasks to some ubuntu bugs on edge at the moment
<seb128> just trying to make sure that this will not be rolled in the stable update in some days
<seb128> ie OOPS-1185EB1223
<mwhudson> seb128: people do yes
<sbeattie> hrm, any idea why launchpad.distributions['ubuntu'].main_archive.getPublishedSources(distro_series=launchpad.distributions['ubuntu'].getSeries(name_or_version="jaunty"), pocket="Release", source_name="linux", exact_match=True) returns a 500/ISE result?
<sbeattie> Other source_name queries do not.
<jml> sbeattie: not off the top of my head.
<jml> sbeattie: is there an OOPS code?
 * sbeattie tries to see if he can dig one out of the returned HTTPError exception
<sbeattie> jml: I dunno why I can't catch the HTTPError exception (I'm not much of a python hacker), but if there's an oops, you ought to be seeing it every 15 min.
<james_w> sbeattie: probably because linux tends to have more publications than other packages
<james_w> though a single source package in a single series shouldn't be enough to trigger a timeout I would hope
<james_w> sbeattie: you can run in a python shell after "import httplib2; httplib.debug_level = 1" and you should be able to see the OOPS number in the response headers
<james_w> "httplib2.debuglevel = " sorry
<lifeless> sbeattie:
<lifeless> try:
<lifeless>    <foo>
<lifeless> except Exception, e:
<lifeless>     print type(e)
<lifeless>     raise
<lifeless> then once you have a good type for e, change the except line to
<lifeless> except <that type>, e:
<lifeless>     <print e.args or whatever to get the oops out>
<lifeless>     raise
<sbeattie> james_w: I also get it for the wpasupplicant package in jaunty
<sbeattie> lifeless: thanks, nearly there, I was being fooled by it being launchpadlib.errors.HTTPError not urllib2.HTTPError
<sbeattie> jml: oops OOPS-1185EC1270
<lifeless> bah, I hate things wrapping errors unnecessarily :)
<jml> sbeattie: it's a unicode decode error.
<jml> not sure what the root cause is, but it's a bug in Launchpad for sure.
<sbeattie> jml: okay. Need me to file a bug? If so, against malone?
<jml> sbeattie: against soyuz please
<wgrant> cprov: OK, I return.
<wgrant> cprov: I suppose that if you ever support customising PPA upload rights, you do need separate keys, so you really have to do it now.
<wgrant> So the key UID format has to be argued...
 * jml finally starts writing a thing that uses launchpadlib
<wgrant> jml: Prepare for slow, slow pain :(
<lifeless> jml: what are you righting?
<jml> lifeless: a thing :)
<jml> lifeless: some stuff to test the new package branch linking things :)
<cpscotti> Hey, I need a help updating (the first version went ok) a package on my PPA. When I do <<debuild -S>>, all my files (.changes, .dsc and .diff.gz)  change (hence their checksums too) and my .orig.tar.gz continues the same (returns the same sha1sum reported on the original .chages file which I can see at lunchpad) although launchpad rejects my upload saying that I already uploaded that version. I see that I MUST NOT re-uplo
<wgrant> cpscotti: You got cut off after 'I MUST NOT re-uplo'
<cpscotti> re-upload my .orig.tar.gz with dput but I dunno how to do that..
<cpscotti> If I move the .orig.tar.gz to another folder dput will miss him and won't do anything... if I leave it there dput uploads him (even though it warns me I should not do that)
<wgrant> You can upload the same .orig.tar.gz twice, as long as it has the same checksum.
<cpscotti> do I need to change the package version in some place?
<wgrant> But you cannot upload the same version of the .diff.gz/.dsc (as specified in debian/changelog) twice.
<cpscotti> so I need to change the changelog?
<wgrant> Yes - use 'dch -i' to increment the version and create a new entry.
<cpscotti> hmm
<cpscotti> dch -i seems to be nice =]
<wgrant> It is.
<cpscotti> well.. it seems it really did the magic
<cpscotti> (the version incremented everywhere =] )
<wgrant> There's only one place (except for the stuff generated from the changlog by debuild) to change it - debian/changelog.
<cpscotti> man!
<cpscotti> thanks!
<cpscotti> hehe
<cpscotti> it worked
<wgrant> Excellent.
<cpscotti> thing is.. all this stuff really forces u to do the right thing
<cpscotti> thanks a lot
<wgrant> That tends to be a good thing.
<wgrant> np
<jml> so, what do you do with a foo_link attribute?
<lifeless> the new google spec?
<jml> hmmm. I see there's more than meets the eye here.
<jml> getattr(lpobject, 'foo') goes to the link and loads the object...
<wgrant> jml: Yes, launchpadlib is magical.
<wgrant> Normally you have to launchpad.load() the link or something like that.
<jml> I really need to twistify this.
<wgrant> But launchpadlib is sufficiently awesome that it works that out.
<jml> wgrant: thanks.
<jamesh> jml: all the cool kids are doing synchronous programming these days
<jml> really?
<jml> synchronous is so passé
<jamesh> if you're running on a hyperthreaded 8 core processor, why bother with async code? :)
<lifeless> because threads are for people that can't program state machines?
<jamesh> threads are for people who can program lots of state machines
<jml> awww yeah.
<jml> so launchpad APIs on staging could be a little snappier.
<Legendario> does rosetta accept ts file imports?
<Legendario> or only pot?
<Ursinha> Legendario, only pot, afaik
<Andre_Gondim-afk> when I upload translations to rosetta, these translations stay as suggestions or become the official translations?
<jamesh> Andre_Gondim-afk: it depends on the policy set for the project you're translating, iirc.
<wgrant> Probably more likely your permissions over the project, which depends on the policy.
<Andre_Gondim-afk> jamesh, GNOME, KDE...
<jamesh> Andre_Gondim-afk: see https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject#Choosing%20a%20permissions%20policy
<jamesh> Andre_Gondim: if you go to https://translations.launchpad.net/$project it will tell you what the project's policy is
<jamesh> [this is assuming that the project in question is using Launchpad for translations, of course]
<Andre_Gondim> jacob, in the case of gnome in ubuntu? there is a gnome upstream project, and I imported to rosetta
<jacob> Andre_Gondim: wrong tab-complete ;)
<Andre_Gondim> sorry
<Andre_Gondim> jamesh, , in the case of gnome in ubuntu? there is a gnome upstream project, and I imported to rosetta
<jamesh> Andre_Gondim: upstream Gnome doesn't use Launchpad for translations, so there is no automatic way for translations done in Launchpad to make it into the upstream releases unfortunately
<jamesh> people are working on that.
<jamesh> you can translate the Gnome packages in Ubuntu, and those translations will make it into Ubuntu releases
<jamesh> but again, those translations don't get fed upstream yet :(
<Andre_Gondim> jamesh, I have upstream access project. and I can import to rosetta, my question is, if is already translation in rosetta witch will be the final translation?
<jamesh> Andre_Gondim: which project in particular are you talking about?
<Andre_Gondim> jamesh, look, I translate the ubuntu to portuguese Brazil and there is a br.gnome.org project, they translated the gnome, and I get the po file and get pot ubuntu file and then importe to rosetta, my question is, if is there some translation in the package witch will be, the imported or that was there?
<cody-somerville> Any translation people around?
<cody-somerville> er...
<cody-somerville> My real question is, generally the .pot and .po files are generated right? So I wouldn't want to keep them in revision control with my xml files. right?
<jamesh> Andre_Gondim: so, the process for Ubuntu translations is that PO templates and upstream translations are extracted during the package build process and imported into Launchpad.  Translations done in Launchpad take precedence.
<jamesh> as Ubuntu is using the structured translation policy, translations need to be approved by the appropriate translation group before they'll be used too.
<Andre_Gondim> jamesh, ok, so that translation made by po into in rosetto like suggestion, is it?
<jamesh> anyone can request an export of the Ubuntu translations and commit them upstream, but you'd want to use msgmerge in case there has been some drift (e.g. because of upstream changes, or ubuntu patches)
<jamesh> if an upstream project wanted to use Launchpad for translations, all the work done for Ubuntu would be available as suggestions where the message IDs matched
<jamesh> cody-somerville: you wouldn't be able to use Launchpad to generate historic PO files for old releases
<jamesh> so if you want to be able to reproduce a release from version control, you'd want the PO files in there.
<cody-somerville> jamesh, but they'd be in the actual package though
<jamesh> cody-somerville: one of the original goals for Rosetta was integration with version control.  The idea was that Rosetta would manage a branch of your project and commit up to date translations to it.
<jamesh> for developers, the export process would become a simple "bzr merge"
<wgrant> It does imports from bzr as of 2.2.3, doesn't it?
<jamesh> wgrant: it might.  I haven't been following recent development.
<jamesh> the idea was to also do exports in the same way
<stub> thumper, jml:  I can do that call now if you guys would prefer
<jml> stub: I have to head out in < 15 minutes. :(
<tjs> G'day
<tjs> I'm just trying to get someone commit access to lp:pomke. I've created a team, added the person to the team, associated the team with the project, set the branch as the mainline for the project..
<tjs> still no go. The process for 'give person X write access to branch Y' seems particularly convoluted o.O
<wgrant> What isn't working?
<tjs> spats_: what's not working?
<wgrant> Oh, you need to associate the team with the *branch*, not the project.
<tjs> ahh
<wgrant> tjs: At the moment you own it.
<wgrant> You need to change the owner to the team.
<tjs> https://launchpad.net/pomke/trunk says the registrant is the team and the team is also the driver
<wgrant> tjs: That's a project series, not a branch of code.
<wgrant> The two can be associated, but are not the same thing.
<tjs> ok
<wgrant> sinzui: Nice work on the team page.
<tjs> spats_: try again :)
<wgrant> But just as you destroyed the empty Mailing Lists section, a new Personal Package Archives one sprung up :(
<lifeless> tjs: you've done a lot of unrelated things
<lifeless> tjs: go to the branch, and change the owner to the team
<tjs> lifeless: I did that (https://code.launchpad.net/~pomke/pomke/pj)
<lifeless> tjs: ah then  its done; just add people to the pomke team and you're away laughing
<tjs> I notice that has changed the url for the branch from ~tjstebbing to ~pomke
<tjs> will that have updated the lp:pomke alias?
<wgrant> tjs: Yes.
<tjs> neat :)
<dominiks> hello.. can somebody check remote watch for bug 98626 please? Bug was closed in Debian 4 days ago, but still no change in LP... how is remote watch supposed to work? any ideas please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 98626 in checkstyle "please add command line program" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/98626
<bigjools> gmb, can you help ^
<gmb> dominiks, I'll look into it, bear with me...
<dominiks> gmb: thanks
<geser> is there a way to more infomation about an error when using launchpadlib? I get a "launchpadlib.errors.HTTPError: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error"
<gmb> dominiks: Hmm. It looks like it's not been checked for a few days. It *should* get checked shortly, but there are a lot of watches so sometimes the recently checked ones (this was last checked on the 23rd) fall to the back of the queue. Unfortunately the bug watch checker is a bit dumb about age and treats all watches equally unless they've never been checked before.
<gmb> dominiks: I'll keep an eye on it. If necessary I'll get an admin to kick off a full update of the debbugs bugtracker; that should sync it.
<wgrant> geser: Catch the exception. The message attribute will occasionally give useful information, particularly if you're in ~launchpad (ie. they don't give you useful information unless you can look at the code instead).
<geser> at least I could get a OOPS-ID this way
<dominiks> gmb: thanks for all info.. don't worry about that bug, that's low level priority anyway.. we can wait :)
<gmb> dominiks: no worries. But if I don't find out why it's out of date it'll bug me :)
<jblount> Sometimes, when someone closes a bug that has been frustrating me, I wish LP had a way to thank them. Like maybe on the closed bug page, there could be a way to give the person who closed / fixed the bug a bit of Karma, or something similar.
<firefly2442> I'm looking for an online gettext translation system.  The Launchpad Rosetta project looks great but isn't Launchpad still closed source?  Are there any plans to spin Rosetta off into a separate standalone application?  Thanks.
<henninge> firefly2442: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<firefly2442> ahh thank you
<BUGabundo> good morning
<BUGabundo> trying to edit a description
<BUGabundo> and I'm getting "No operation name given."
<BUGabundo> on edge
<BUGabundo> with the new ajax title name
<BUGabundo> no LP contact online??
<BUGabundo> after page refresh it worked
<BUGabundo> timeout?
<cody-somerville> kiko, Can you take care of  question #65972 when you have a free moment?
<lamothe> When bugs for a package are raised against Ubuntu, am I supposed to mark this as fixed when/if I fix it in upstream.  Or, is the bug only fixed when the version of the application is updated/patched in Ubuntu?
<lamothe> For example, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/me-tv/+bug/350779
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 350779 in me-tv "2 minutes to save profile data when I stop" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<lamothe> Is there a special name for these types of bug reports?
<wgrant> lamothe: If it also affects upstream, you should click 'Also affects project', to add a separate row of the table against me-tv upstream.
<wgrant> You can then set the Fix Committed or Fix Released status there.
<wgrant> What you do upstream doesn't affect the Ubuntu version.
<wgrant> (until we merge from you)
<lamothe> wgrant: Thanks for that.
<wgrant> gmb: Do you know what's going on with https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/me-tv/+bug/350779? The activity alternately indicates 'me-tv' and 'me-tv (Ubuntu)'... is that because one of the users is using edge?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 350779 in me-tv "2 minutes to save profile data when I stop" [Undecided,Fix committed]
 * gmb looks
<lamothe> I'm on edge.
<gmb> wgrant: That's frickin' weird.
<gmb> wgrant: Actually, no it's not weird. You're right, I'm on crack.
<wgrant> gmb: Right, I didn't think it was weird.
<wgrant> Just a code change.
<gmb> Yeah.
<wgrant> And I think edge is wrong.
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> edge is right.
<gmb> wgrant: Right :)
<wgrant> But why isn't the task target recorded in a proper field?
<wgrant> So it can be linkified and all?
<wgrant> And not have horribly inconsistent data.
<gmb> wgrant: Because we haven't actually changed the underlying data structure for the activity log, on the basis that whichever way you try and store it you'll end up with horribly incosistent data (i.e. going from text -> proper relationships in the DB will not handle renaming, etc., any better than going from text-> text).
<gmb> wgrant: We may alter it in future, though, I don't know. There's no plan for that atm though (there was originally but it seems to have been discarded along the way).
<lamothe> wgrant: So, I should never really touch "me-tv (Ubuntu)" unless I can close a bug due to it being inappropriately filed?
<wgrant> gmb: That's unfortunate...
<wgrant> lamothe: Yes.
<wgrant> lamothe: But you could confirm it or similar if you know it's really a bug in the code.
<wgrant> But you can never set it past Triaged.
<wgrant> (by 'can' I do not mean technically)
<lamothe> wgrant: Yep, thanks again.
<wgrant> 350779's +activity just got mighty confusing.
<wgrant> lamothe: np
<gmb> wgrant: Well, it's sort of unfortunate. I agree that tracking actual bug tasks would be useful, but the problem then is how to record historical data properly. If you track the task and then the task is retargeted you end up with an incorrect history.
<wgrant> gmb: I don't think that retargetting tasks makes sense in the first place.
<gmb> wgrant: It makes sense if the task is mistargeted, surely?
<lamothe> Here's the interesting thing, I have turned off "bugs" for the Me TV project.  This feature seems to able to circumvent that setting.
<wgrant> gmb: I'm not sure. I think the way to do that should be to create a new task and delete (ie. hide) the old one.
<wgrant> But it is hard to say.
<gmb> wgrant: Hmm. Interesting point. I think this might be one of those things where it's hard to DTRT because TRT is a bit fuzzy.
<wgrant> gmb: I don't think retargetting after any attribute has been changed makes sense.
<wgrant> Before any other triage, perhaps.
<gmb> Yeah, I can see your point there.
<cody-somerville> I broke launchpad.
<wgrant> That's getting harder to do these days.
<cody-somerville> Well shucks wgrant :) I bet the launchpad guys are glowing right now.
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Glowing with the light from the fire in which they are forging their weapons?
<cody-somerville> https://edge.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs <-- you'll notice that I've manage to violate unique restraint packaging_uniqueness :(
<wgrant> Impressive.
<AnMaster> bzr: ERROR: Target directory lp:~anmaster/cfunge/speedup already exists, but does not have a valid .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push there anyway.
<AnMaster> what do I do?
<AnMaster> I just registered the branch on the web page as hosted
<AnMaster> and now I wish to initially push it
<AnMaster> should I do --use-existing-dir
<AnMaster> ?
<andrea-bs> AnMaster: bzr push --use-existing-dir
<AnMaster> ah
<andrea-bs> :)
<AnMaster> so that is safe then
<wgrant> AnMaster: Supply --use-existing-dir - you don't actually need to register on the web UI first.
<wgrant> You can just push to a new URL.
<AnMaster> wgrant, what about marking as experimental and such?
<AnMaster> then
<wgrant> AnMaster: You can do that later on.
<AnMaster> ah
<AnMaster> hm
<AnMaster> btw did they add a option to clean out revisions removed with bzr uncommit yet?
<AnMaster> it would be a pain to branch around with a new shared repo for that on my setup
<andrea-bs> AnMaster: if you want to remove commits from a hosted branch you just need to "bzr uncommit" and then "bzr push --overwrite"
<andrea-bs> AnMaster: is it what you were trying to do?
<AnMaster> andrea-bs, not hosted, I mean local
<AnMaster> as in I commited then noticed a major typo in the commit message and did bzr uncommit
<AnMaster> but it seems the actual revision is around still in the repo
<AnMaster> considering count reported by bzr check
<wgrant> It is. Is that a problem?
<AnMaster> wgrant, it's wasting space isn't it?
<wgrant> Barely.
<wgrant> It won't be transferred when you push, AFAIK.
<AnMaster> wgrant, depends on how much you commited, any png or such and you can have a lot of wasted space locally
<AnMaster> but true
<AnMaster> it won't be sent when you push
<gmb> cody-somerville: How the fuck did you dod that?
<cody-somerville> gmb, :(
<gmb> *do
<cody-somerville> gmb, $project/$series/+ubuntupkg lets you
<gmb> cody-somerville: Eww. Please to file a bug; I'll let the registry guys know.
<wgrant> One of the three views to let you make such links...
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cody-somerville> wgrant, hehe
<gmb> wgrant: I'm going to have that comment stuffed and mounted over the  mantlepiece at Millbank.
<gmb> Well, over the dishwasher, anyway.
<wgrant> gmb: ... huh?
<gmb> wgrant: "That's getting harder to do..." etc.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> I like it when it gets hard to break Launchpad, as it means I'm less likely to have angry blog posts about me.
<wgrant> I wonder if closed bugs should prominently display a warning that it's probably not the right place to be.
<cody-somerville> Are there any translation folks around?
<henninge> cody-somerville: no, we are not ;-)
<cody-somerville> henninge, How do I delete a template that doesn't exist anymore?
<cody-somerville> and how do I create new ones?
<henninge> cody-somerville: deletion (deactivation, really) is done by asking us through a request on answers.
<henninge> cody-somerville: creation is done by uploading a template file.
<henninge> cody-somerville: and us approving it.
<cody-somerville> henninge, I don't see an option for doing that - just to uploading a template for an already accept one
<henninge> cody-somerville: what's the project?
<cody-somerville> xubuntu-docs
<jtv> cody-somerville: what do you mean by "doesn't exist anymore"—it doesn't exist anymore upstream?
<cody-somerville> jtv, right
<jtv> cody-somerville: that's a matter of disabling it.  Any admin—such as henninge and I, bow before us—can do that.
<cody-somerville> okay
<cody-somerville> I've filed it a question for it
<henninge> cody-somerville, jtv: got it (moving it to roestta ;)
<cody-somerville> so where do I go to upload a brand new template?
<henninge> cody-somerville: how does this https://edge.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs relate to the package in Ubuntu?
<henninge> cody-somerville: is that the upstream?
<cody-somerville> It relates directly, yes.
<ivangarcia> hi guys, I'm having error when pushing my code in bzr
<ivangarcia> bzr launchpad-login chaos.proton
<ivangarcia> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: curl connection error (SSL certificate problem, verify that the CA cert is OK. Details:
<ivangarcia> error:14090086:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed)
<ivangarcia> on https://launchpad.net/%7Echaos.proton/%2Bsshkeys
<ivangarcia> any help?
 * jtv is about to leave
<henninge> jtv: stop
<henninge> jtv: please confirm the following to cody-somerville
<henninge> cody-somerville: AFAIK uploads to Ubuntu packages all happen from soyuz.
<henninge> cody-somerville: so once you have the xubuntu-docs package build in soyuz it will be uploaded to rosetta
<cody-somerville> That only occurs for packages in main
<henninge> jtv: right?
<jtv> …and of course at that point my otherwise now very stable IRC connection had to break.
<jtv> It is possible for translation team members to upload to individual Ubuntu translations as well, i.e. for specific languages.\
<jtv> *Most* uploads are by Soyuz, however.
<henninge> jtv: yes, but cody-somerville wants to upload a *template*
<jtv> henninge: that's still possible, though I don't know off the top of my head who has the privileges.
<henninge> cody-somerville: at least I don't see an upload option, either.
<jtv> henninge: if you clicked straight through from the Product page, remember to go from there to a distroseries package, not to a distro package.
<jtv> (bastardizing internal nomenclature a bit here)
<jtv> henninge: ah, and from there you also need to click through to the actual template.
 * jtv had stupidly forgotten that
<henninge> jtv: the upload option there is only for updating a template, though.
<henninge> jtv: this is about a new template.
<cody-somerville> Maybe this is why rosetta hasn't quite caught on? No one can use it? :P
<jtv> cody-somerville: this is only for Ubuntu, and Ubuntu was already using it.  :)
<henninge> cody-somerville: no, it is much simpler for products (projects).
<jtv> henninge: in that case, yes, the only way is through Soyuz.
<henninge> jtv: what I thought.
<henninge> cody-somerville: Only main packages end up in the language packs but I know there are more templates coming in from soyuz.
<henninge> cody-somerville: You will have to talk to Arne or Martin Pitt about the details.
<jtv> danilos, henninge: I'm off, see you tomorrow!
<henninge> jtv: Ciao!
<danilos> jtv: did you have a chance to land the export fix?
<jtv> danilos: alllllmost, one last-minute mistake.  :(
<danilos> jtv: it'd be nice to be able to QA that on staging tomorrow so we can get an RC as well
<jtv> danilos: ok, ok, I'm looking at it
<danilos> jtv: thanks
<menesis> hello. I got an error trying to upload to ppa, but got a "Failed to upload".
<menesis> 2009-03-30 19:53:48 ERROR   Exception while accepting:
<menesis>  duplicate key value violates unique constraint "binarypackagerelease_binarypackagename_key"
<menesis>  -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24545170/cb1TWHeZAb1ZYclOUas44ivnbEl.txt
<jtv> cody-somerville: could that be related?
<cody-somerville> jtv, no, thats another bug
<Ursinha> hi menesis
<Ursinha> bug 347194
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347194 in soyuz "IntegrityError: duplicate key value violates unique constraint "binarypackagerelease_binarypackagename_key"" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347194
<Ursinha> menesis, we're working on it :)
<menesis> Ursinha: yes it's the same, thanks
<Ursinha> menesis, np
<menesis> can I retry or make a new package to help it build?
<Ursinha> menesis, hm, I don't know
<Ursinha> as per cprov comment, it seems a race condition of some kind
<cprov> menesis: what's the build URL ?
<menesis> cprov: https://launchpad.net/~schooltool-owners/+archive/ppa/+build/923947
<cprov> menesis: build record fixed, ignore the error
<cprov> menesis: it won't happen again :)
<menesis> cprov: thank you, that was quick fix :)
<cprov> menesis: np, you are welcome.
<cody-somerville> Why isn't this import working? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/sion/trunk
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: probably because svn sucks
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: did the url change at some point?
<cody-somerville> Yes
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: who made the change for you?
<cody-somerville> I made the change
<mwhudson> oh
<mwhudson> well: don't do that
<cody-somerville> doh
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: can you tell me what the old url is?
<cody-somerville> s/gigolo/sion/
<cody-somerville> so, (NEW) http://svn.xfce.org/svn/goodies/gigolo/trunk  -> (OLD) http://svn.xfce.org/svn/goodies/sion/trunk.
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: i think it's fixed now
<cody-somerville> what magic did you cast?
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: it involves ssh and nasty shell scripts
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: except it didn't work :(
<cody-somerville> All I want is my gigolo! :(
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: would requesting a new import work for you?
<cody-somerville> can you rename the sion project to gigolo for me?
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: it wouldn't merge with any branch you've made of the current import
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: i cannot
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: mthaddon or herb can though
<cody-somerville> mthaddon, herb: Could you rename sion to gigolo for me please?
<cody-somerville> mwhudson, you're welcome to delete our broken import if you'd like
<cody-somerville> (although somehow I get the impression that it isn't just that easy :P)
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: you need to unhook the branch from sion trunk
<mthaddon> cody-somerville: can you file a question for it if you haven't already so we can track the request? https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<cody-somerville> mthaddon, I have already
<cody-somerville> mwhudson, okay
<mthaddon> cody-somerville: you have the link?
<cody-somerville> mthaddon, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/65728
<cody-somerville> mwhudson, done
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: the import is deleted, time to request a new one :)
<mthaddon> cody-somerville: you want sion kept as an alias
<mthaddon> s/alias/alias?/
<cody-somerville> mthaddon, sure thing
<AnMaster> someone said you didn't need to create branch on launchpad first
<AnMaster> when pushing
<AnMaster> right?
<wgrant> AnMaster: That was me.
<AnMaster> so why doesn't bzr push lp:~anmaster/efunge/supervisor-tree work? pushing branches I created on website first works
<AnMaster> but that command gives me
<wgrant> Yes, you can just push to a valid but non-existent URL.
<AnMaster> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp-46121872:///~anmaster/efunge/supervisor-tree/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<AnMaster> wgrant, the branch name is supervisor-tree
<wgrant> Make sure you've run bzr launchpad-login
<AnMaster> is it invalid?
<AnMaster> wgrant, it uses ssh keys right?
<AnMaster> iirc
<wgrant> That's fine, assuming that your Launchpad username is 'anmaster' and the 'efunge' project exists.
<wgrant> It will try to use HTTP unless you tell it your username with 'bzr launchpad-login <username>'
<AnMaster> wgrant, and yes efunge exists and I'm the lone developer of it
<AnMaster> and I'm called anmaster on there
<AnMaster> $ bzr launchpad-login
<AnMaster> anmasterkB @    0kB/s
<AnMaster> huh
<AnMaster> that looks strange
<wgrant> It does.
<wgrant> I presume it's just a progress indicator gone wrong...
<AnMaster> ah yes
<AnMaster> wgrant, bzr 1.13.1
<AnMaster> I follow ~arch bzr on gentoo here
<AnMaster> as in testing version
<AnMaster> still bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp-46121872:///~anmaster/efunge/supervisor-tree/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<AnMaster> any idea about that?
<AnMaster> I'll assume pushing without creating is broken and just create it manually sigh
<wgrant> What is the command that you are using?
<AnMaster> bzr push lp:~anmaster/efunge/supervisor-tree
<wgrant> I did that just a couple of days ago, though.
<AnMaster> as I said
<wgrant> Ah, so you did.
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> I see.
<wgrant> That branch already exists!
<AnMaster> oh
<wgrant> And it's a mirrored branch, so it's read-only except by Launchpad itself.
<AnMaster> how do I convert mirrored branch to hosted one
<AnMaster> since server is gone
<AnMaster> so I'll need to convert it
<AnMaster> wgrant, hosting company went bankrupt
<wgrant> You can delete it, or probably change the type on the edit page.
<wgrant> Ouch.
<AnMaster> well then I'll wait
<AnMaster> I can't change on edit page
<AnMaster> too much work to remove and re-create atm
<wgrant> Unfortunately it looks that way.
<wgrant> mwhudson: Is it possible to change a branch type?
<mwhudson> wgrant: not really
<wgrant> AnMaster: Can't you just delete and repush, taking all of a couple of minutes?
<mwhudson> wgrant: we'd like to change this
<mwhudson> AnMaster: i can delete and repush from a machine in the dc if you like
<mwhudson> that will be pretty fast
<mwhudson> well
<mwhudson> pull, push, delete, reassign i guess, for sanity
<AnMaster> wgrant, had to re-add details and such
<AnMaster> meh
<AnMaster> mwhudson, feature request though is being able to switch between hosted and mirrored with edit branch
<mwhudson> AnMaster: yes i know
<AnMaster> possibly both ways. switching to mirrored would need validating it is valid
<mwhudson> AnMaster: that's not possible right now
<mwhudson> AnMaster: i'm trying to suggest a workaround
<AnMaster> yeah
<AnMaster> I'll do it tomorrow
<wgrant> Why do I get a 403 at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/lazr-js/toolchain? I can see the branch in listings and Loggerhead fine.
<mwhudson> i bet it's something terrible involving a private team
<wgrant> mwhudson: Shall I file a bug?
<mwhudson> wgrant: please
<mwhudson> he says, pretty confident that it's not going to be him that fixes it
<maxb> ooi, what time of day does Launchpad production get deployed?
 * maxb finds the blog
#launchpad 2009-04-01
<spm> maxb: almost always will be @ 2200 UTC. Sometimes 2400 UTC, but that's the exception.
<kwah> hi all
<kwah> simple question
<kwah> are there any plans on localization of Launchpad?
<jml> no
<jml> (simple answer)
<kwah> jml, too bad. any simple reasons why?
<jml> kwah: yeah. we've planned so many other things already; making even more plans is counter-productive.
<kwah> damn, I was kind hoping that LP may be suitable as a bug tracker for people not really knowing English, which I discussed here other day.
<kwah> thanks
<jml> kwah: there is some localization support in our answer tracker
<jml> kwah: but not in bugs.
<kwah> I see.
<kwah> Thanks.
<kwah> Will look further for possible solutions.
<wgrant> Should I be concerned when almost the entire last screenful of a Launchpad bug is milestone deferrals?
<nhandler> wgrant: What bug?
<thumper> wgrant: it means it isn't urgent enough
<wgrant> nhandler: Bug #204525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204525 in soyuz "Error message when uploading packages with invalid epochs could be less useless" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204525
<wgrant> It's certainly not urgent.
<nhandler> It even has a "trivial' tag. I wonder why they haven't fixed that.
<jml> nhandler: without looking at the bug, it could be any number of reasons: lack of time, lack of headspace, uncertainty over correct solution...
<jml> forgetfulness even.
<jml> perceived difficulty
<jml> stacks.
<jml> stacks of potential reasons :)
 * nhandler likes the reason that nobody in a position to fix it is affected enough by it to care about fixing it right now
<jml> that's partly it.
<jml> but "in a position to fix it" is pretty broad
<jml> if you just mean "with access to the source code", well, plenty of open source projects have bugs like this that are much older.
<nhandler> The difference is, for those projects, I can go and fix a bug like this.
<jml> although I would wager they'd have fewer such bugs, once you got over the difficulty of defining fewer.
<wgrant> There are so many little bugs that I'll hopefully be able to fix in a few months.
<nhandler> :D
<SamB> or at leat fewer users frustrated over the fact that they aren't authorized to attempt a fix ;-)
<wgrant> But not that one :(
<wgrant> (even if it does get deferred again, it's not being released...)
<SamB> s/leat/least/
<nhandler> Well, I personally don't care about that bug too much. I rarely am adding epochs to my package versions
 * nhandler -> bed
<wgrant> Night.
<jml> SamB: I dunno, I always manage to find something to get frustrated about :)
<wgrant> jml: Not in that area in any open source project, I hope.
<jml> wgrant: not access to code, no.
<jml> wgrant: but often "my patch is being ignored" or the review process or code opacity or lack of test suite or some core devs major branch blocking work or ...
<wgrant> jml: I hope we won't see that with LP.
<jml> wgrant: so do I!
<jml> review processes in particular are a trade-off that directly (obviously) affects the ease of getting a patch landed.
<wgrant> But if not, I guess you'd get a fork. And I imagine you *really* don't want that.
<wgrant> But review processes can't really be done without...
<jml> and different people value the trade differently -- not much that can be done about that.
<RicardoPerez> adiroiban: Hi! About the bug #352770, may I need to change the description for explicitly say it's a .desktop file issue? Thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352770 in computer-janitor "Computer Janitor uses computerjanitor.mo, but .desktop uses computerjanitorapp.mo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352770
<bromic94> how do i close a bug report in launch[d
<intellectronica> bromic94: you set its status to Fix Commited, Fix Released, Invalid or whatever other status is appropriate
<bromic94> k
<bromic94> how do i remove a bug
<intellectronica> bromic94: you can't remove bugs
<bromic94> k
<bromic94> it says on the site about converting stuff from 1 bug tacker to another
<bromic94> how is that done and how much is it?
<intellectronica> bromic94: we can import bugs from some bugtrackers for you, if you wish to move your project to launchpad, or you can link bugs in launchpad to an external bug tracker. using lauchpad is completely free for open source projects. proprietary products pay a modest fee
<bromic94> so other/open source would be free
<bromic94> yea i have one i am not sure if you guys have heard of it
<bromic94> its called flyspray
<intellectronica> bromic94: ah yes, just saw the bug report about it
<bromic94> what do you mean the bug report about it
<intellectronica> bromic94: unfortunately we don't currently support flyspray for bug watches. if there's a way to export bugs from it in some format we can still try to import them
<bromic94> what format would you need
<intellectronica> bromic94: well, i think we only currently support the bugzilla format, but what i meant is that if the bugs are exported to _any_ format which is easily readable, it shouldn't be hard to write a script to import them
<intellectronica> in fact you can even do this yourself using the REST web service API
<bromic94> i can export them in .sql format
<intellectronica> bromic94: well, that's not really easy to read, since you need an SQL parser. maybe something like JSON or XML
<bromic94> k
<bromic94> yes ic an do that
<intellectronica> gmb: do you remember what formats of bug dumps we currently know how to import?
<bromic94> if xml is def on i just did that
<bromic94> where would i send it or where can i find the REST web services API
<wgrant> intellectronica: We can't impersonate using the web service.
<bromic94> wgrant: can you guys use XML format/
<bromic94> ?
<gmb> bromic94: We have a standard XML bug interchange format. If you can coerce your flyspray data into that format, we can import it.
<intellectronica> wgrant: no. that sort of solution would only be appropriate for some projects. if you have lots of history you want to preserve you'd want to do it at a lower level
<bromic94> gmb i just did xml
<bromic94> where would is end it to get it converted?
<gmb> bromic94: Well, what normally happens is that we give you a copy of the format schema and you're responsible for transforming your XML into that format. If you'd rather we did that, it's going to take longer. You can open a question at answers.launchpad.net and we'll take it from there.
<gmb> *what I mean is: "If you'd rather we did the transformation work for you"
<intellectronica> bromic94: it would be best if you could file a question with the details. today everyone's busy readying tonight's release, but after that youre request will be dealt with promptly
<bromic94> tonight's release of what?
<bromic94> of updated launchpad?
<gmb> bromic94: Launchpad.
<bromic94> whats new in this version?
<intellectronica> bromic94: vastly improved capture and display of bug activity, official bug tags and lots more :)
 * wgrant loves the new activity display.
<gmb> bromic94: There'll be a blog post about it at blog.launchpad.net later with more details.
<bromic94> how much later just curious?
<intellectronica> bromic94: http://blog.launchpad.net/notifications/launchpad-update-april-1st-maintenance-window-increased-to-3-hours
<bromic94> so my questions just post it at answers.launchpad.net?
<gmb> bryce: answers.launchpad.net/malone
<gmb> Grr.
<gmb> Sorry bryce
<gmb> thewrath: answers.launchpad.net/malone
<thewrath> whats does the malone mean?
<thewrath> sorry gmb i just saw taht my name was not right
<thewrath> bromic94 was my log in name to the server i ssh into and not for freenode
<gmb> thewrath: malone is the codename for the Launchpad Bug Tracker. So by going to answers.launchpad.net/malone you're filing a question *about* malone.
<gmb> thewrath: No worries. I fail at IRC anyway ;)
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> uts = gmt right?
<gmb> thewrath: UTC == GMT, yes.
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> maintenance is 5pm est - 8pm est right?
<gmb> thewrath: Yes.
<[pablo]> is there any way to get a list of all the coments i've written?
<[pablo]> i see the activity log with my comments but it doesn't say in which bugs it was
<ahasenack> I'm not sure how to phrase my question... I basically need some help in understanding what would be the best way to manage multiple projects' bugs, that affect each other, but have different release schedules. I have an example bug that we could use to discuss it
<ahasenack> https://bugs.launchpad.net/landscape/+bug/307314 my issue is how to track the different states for each project. There is the main one, then the client code, then the client package in each ubuntu distro
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 307314 in landscape-client "Landscape client can't handle multiple graphs" [Critical,Fix committed]
<ahasenack> so it's committed, but not yet released everywhere. Also, the fix was in the client, so I don't think having "committed" on the server is right, but it does affect the server, so...
<ahasenack> someone available for a brainstorm or to give me a few hints?
<kwah> hi all
<kwah> what is normal reaction time on inappropriate content reported on help@launchpad.net ?
<mars> herb, ^ ?
<herb> mars: no idea.  I don't get help@
<leoquant> ik ook niet
<kwah> o_O
<leoquant> kwah spam gerelateerd?
<mars> kwah, just to be clear, you mean the mailing list help@launchpad.net, and not the help.launchpad.net wiki?
<kwah> nope, dirty wording in acc.name
<mars> ah
<leoquant> hmm
<kwah> mars, yep
<mars> kwah, the fastest way is to go to https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, and not the inappropriate content there
<mars> s/not/note/
<kwah> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/66115
<mars> kwah, thanks
<kwah> So help@ on the page https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation is not really useful in such cases?
<kwah> Although page mentions: "Each week day, a member of the Launchpad team is available to help you with _any Launchpad-related requests_."
<mars> kwah, well, It's more like help triage.  I've forwarded your request to someone who can handle it.
* mars changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: mars | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<kwah> mars, thanks
<vadi2> If I commit a branch to junk, can I move it to a project later easily?
<mars> vadi2, one quick way is to use $ bzr push --remember lp:~user/project/branchname
<vadi2> right, thanks
<skiquel> does vcsimports only support importing CVS HEAD?
<rockstar> skiquel, yes, as far as I know.
<skiquel> I put that in the whiteboard on my request
<skiquel> didn't see the option in original form
<mdz> ConjoinedBugTaskEditError: This task cannot be edited directly, it should be edited through its conjoined_master.<br />
<beuno> that sounds awful
<intellectronica> mdz: url?
<mdz> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/notify-osd/+bug/353263/+editstatus
<mdz> it logged an oops
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/353263/+text)
<mdz> it looks like what happened was that I loaded the page, then someone else added a bug task, then I submitted +editstatus
<intellectronica> mdz: ok. the behaviour is sane, but it should be helpful rather than oops
<matsubara> intellectronica, mdz: looks like bug 106338. we're waiting the oops to be synced to devpad to confirm
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/106338/+text)
<intellectronica> gee, we must update ubottu to use the API. this is bad PR :)
<Ursinha> :)
<mdke>  does the fact that Launchpad sets bugs as "Fix Released" when a source package is uploaded, not when it has been built or published already constitute a bug report somewhere? I couldn't find it
<maxb> mdke: I would suggest it's not a bug. How would you choose which architecture mattered?
<thewrath> can i set it up for what different bugs affect different things?
<thewrath> how do i create tehm>
<thewrath> *how do i create them?
<mars> thewrath, sorry, I don't understand the question?
<thewrath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wasdats/+bug/351851 if you go there mars
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 351851 in wasdats "Incorrect Links on pages" [Medium,Confirmed]
<thewrath> i haev affecting the entire package
<thewrath> why is that coming up ubuntu bug 351851
<thewrath> how can i create sub pieces of that
<thewrath> bc i know ubuntu has it for like alda or sound or something like that that is not the entire thing with ubuntu but a sub peice
<mars> thewrath, do you mean splitting the project up into smaller projects? like how awn has "awn-core", and "awn-plugins"?
<thewrath> yes
<thewrath> or have it apply to a certain series
<mars> well, you can have a bug nominated to be /fixed/ in a specific series (Ats2 or Trunk, in this case)
<mdke> maxb: I don't know, I think you'd need to wait until it was built in all architectures
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wasdats/+bug/351865 <-- Like that?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 351865 in wasdats "undefined constant usergroup modifyassets.php" [Medium,Fix committed]
<mars> thewrath, yes, that's assigned to a milestone within the Ats2 series.
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> perfect
<thewrath> is mentoring a big thing that people use?
<thewrath> and the maintenance today should not take longer than 3 hours?
<thewrath> and how do you close a bug report again or od you do that by fix release?
<mars> thewrath, I trust that it should be done inside of 3 hours - I'm sure our sysadmins gave themselves enough time
<mars> "fix released" closes the bug
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> if i have it in the wasdats/ats2 will it be fix released in both if i only set fix release in series ats
<mars> I think it will only be fixed in the one.
<mars> most projects assume that "fix released" means "fix released in the trunk/ series"
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> a team is not necessary correct
<maxb> mdke: I think, overall, that would be less desirable than the current situation.
<mars> after all, fixing it in 3.X trunk/ doesn't mean that it has been fixed in the 2.X and 1.X series.  The bug should be closed for trunk/, but open for the other two.
<maxb> Personally, I regard "Fix Released" on source upload to be the right thing to do, as at that point it's out of the hands of humans and merely waiting for automated processing
<maxb> It's worth noting that builds on some architectures lag hugely behind
<mdke> maxb: I've seen a lot of confusion today because the fix wasn't actually "released" but the bug was marked as such
<thewrath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wasdats/+bug/351865 once again i have it in the main project then under ats2 so if i haev it say fix relreased under ats2 it could still not be fixed under WASD Asset Tracking System (WASD ATS)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 351865 in wasdats "undefined constant usergroup modifyassets.php" [Medium,Fix committed]
<mdke> maxb: ideally, "fix committed" should relate to the source being uploaded, and "fix released" when it is published. It's a simple matter of plain language
<maxb> "Fix committed" means fixed in the packages's VCS - the fix isn't necessarily in the archive at that point
<mdke> maxb: it only means that because you know that that is how it is used
<mars> thewrath, that's true.  And the same idea is true whether you use series for different versions of the software, or projects for different versions of the software.
<mdke> maxb: as a matter of language it could mean either
<mdke> maxb: but it's more important that "fix released" is used accurately, because that is what takes the bug out of search results
<mars> thewrath, fixed in one version does not necessarily mean it was fixed in the other
<mdke> maxb: and taking a bug out of search results before it is released means duplicate bugs and confused users
<maxb> I see your point, *but* upload is a single discrete point that is actually definable. "available to users" is much more nebulous. Built? On which architectures? Accepted? Published? It still might not be on any given user's local mirror.
<mdke> maxb: obviously mirrors are out of our hands, but when it is published is a good milestone
<maxb> again, the which architectures question
<mdke> maxb: I've answered that though
<thewrath> bc i am using the series as sub portions of my project
<maxb> No. You haven't accounted for the fact that a package may FTBFS on some lesser-used ports architectures and remain so for months
<mdke> maxb: ok, but that can be accounted for. I'd say that a fix which hasn't been released on supported architectures hasn't in fact been released
<maxb> Once the source is uploaded, there's no more developer action required to fix *that bug*. (FTBFS may be another bug) So there's a real point to having *some* sort of state transition there. I agree that hiding it from the default search results immediately isn't good, though
<mdke> I might raise this on a mailing list
<mars> thewrath, if the project is small, but you still want to label compoenents like "ui", "database", "website", then it is usually best to use bug tags
<mdke> for reference, mpt has made some good related points on bug 163694, even if it's not quite the same thing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 163694 in malone "Fix Committed/Released distinction is inconsistent and unproductive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163694
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> mars: how do i use bug tags
<thewrath> like this mars : https://bugs.launchpad.net/wasdats/+bug/351865
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 351865 in wasdats "undefined constant usergroup modifyassets.php" [Medium,Fix committed]
<mars> thewrath, to use tags, click on "Update description/tags" under the bug summary, the Tags input field is under the summary on the page that shows up.
<mars> thewrath, series were originally intended for stable/unstable versions of the software, or other similar flavours of an entire software package
<mars> tags can be used to group bugs together for individual components, among other things
<mars> on Launchpad we use "ui", "javascript", and "database" tags, for instance.
<thewrath> where can i see hte tags that i use
<mars> they'll appear under the summary of individual bugs, and on the project's overall "Bugs" page, in the right-hand column
<thewrath> they are to be seperated by a space right
<mars> thewrath, so https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wasdats
<mars> yes
<thewrath> i see that on the main page
<thewrath> but not for the specific bug report
<mars> which report did you apply the tag to? 351865?
<thewrath> yes
<thewrath> nevermind
<thewrath> i am blind as a bat
<thewrath> thank god i am not driving a car today
<mars> :)
<mars> thewrath, they are faint at the moment.  That's because of the "official tags" feature we are rolling out for larger projects and ubuntu.
<thewrath> can you show me an example of that?
<mars> we may have to look at it being an "opt-in" thing, because it really doesn't matter for projects with small teams.
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> right now the people who report bugs are the users
<thewrath> the people who fix them are me
<mars> well, for large projects, people will start tagging bugs with incorrect spellings, or categories that the main project doesn't use
<thewrath> ah
<thewrath> what are some of the new features that are coming out tonight that affects small projects
<mars> thewrath, I can't say I know myself, beyond what intellectronica said earlier.  LP is a big project, and I don't know what all the teams have in the pipe.
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> i mean it is okay that i using this as a bug tracker for a system for a school but i am willing to give the source code to people who want to use the system and adapt it to their needs right?
<intellectronica> thewrath: anything you're interested in in particular?
<mars> thewrath, as long as the project has an open source license it should be fine.
<thewrath> how can i release it under an open source licence
<thewrath> i was just curious intellectronica
<jsmidt> cprov, were you ever able to see what was wrong with launchpad reporting the git ppa build failed when the build log says build successful?  Hardy still shows a failure: https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ppa
<intellectronica> thewrath: see https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+milestone/2.2.3
<thewrath> its under no licence right now. i would like to do it under an open source licence
<thewrath> right thanks intellectronica
<thewrath> any suggestions on how i do this
<cprov> jsmidt: I will check.
<thewrath> mars: is creative commons licence okay?
<thewrath> or what licence would is better to release it under
<thewrath> i have to get going here in about 5 minutes for class
<cprov> jsmidt: fixed.
<jsmidt> cprov, thanks
<mars> thewrath, Creative Commons is OK, the academic licenses, MIT and BSD, are also popular
<mars> as is the ever-present GNU GPL
<cprov> jsmidt: the problem causing all this mess (dispatching builds twice) is already fixes in production.
<thewrath> how do i release it under any of those open source licences?
 * mars grabs the OSI page
<thewrath> bc really the only people wanting to use it is the district
<thewrath> i doubt anyone else would like to use my code
<thewrath> they might but who knows
<mars> thewrath, the Open Source requirement is for hosting the project itself on Launchpad.  There is a for-pay option for closed-source proprietary software.
<mars> thewrath, http://opensource.org/licenses/category
<thewrath> since this is my senior project i have to release it under open source
<mars> ".:: Licenses that are popular and widely used or with strong communities ::."
<mars> oh, well, easy answer then :)
<thewrath> what licnece do you tihnk
<thewrath> I am thinking MIT
<mars> I like MIT personally.  I release my own software under that.  A simple, no hassle license.
<thewrath> how do i register it under there though?
<thewrath> i haev to get going and would like to here soon after class get it "officially registered"
<mars> thewrath, go to the "Change details" link on the project home page, upper right corner (https://launchpad.net/wasdats)
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> that is how i register it
<thewrath> i was not sure if there is anything more than that?
<thewrath> i mean like when you register with microsoft i was not sure if there anything like that
<mars> thewrath, that's how you change the license.  on the OSI page, you'll find instructions for releasing the code under the license
<thewrath> could you point me into the right direction
<thewrath> if i would want to take it off of launchpad how do i do that?
<mars> deleting projects is not as simple.  We can deactivate it, and a warning will be displayed on the project's landing page
<thewrath> coul you ppoint me in the right direction for the osi page for releasing code under the MIT
<mars> and we ask that people update the project description with a notice and link to the new project home
<thewrath> or another licence
<mars> looking
<jsmidt> okay
<mars> jsmidt, ?
<thewrath> mars:  bc i think i have maybe not needed to do launchpad
<thewrath> hey mars i got go to class so i will talk to you later i will be on later
<jsmidt> mars, sorry, I was saying okay to cprov
<mars> ah :)
<barry> mthaddon: let's chat about bug 325962 when i get back in town on monday
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325962 in launchpad-registry "lp-mailman startup is blocking on a pid file in the wrong directory" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325962
<mthaddon> barry: sounds good
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down from 22:00 UTC April 1st until 01:00 UTC April 2nd for a code update | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: mars | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath> i have a project i am not sure what licence i want/require to use
<thewrath> it is used by the school district and really anyone who wants to use it i give them the code
<thewrath> so i would like someoen to deactivate my project here
<thewrath> who can i talk to me
<thewrath> *who can i talk to
<beuno> wgrant, hi
<thewrath> beuno: do you have any idea
<thewrath> i was in here earlier talking with someone but i forget who htat was
<thewrath> mars:  you here sir
<beuno> thewrath, bac or sinzui are your guys
<mars> thewrath, yep.  Just looking up one of the OSS license pickers, should help you with the decision
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> is it time consuming, etc to be officially open source?
<sinzui> thewrath: I can deactivate it, but that may not be necessary if you know what who should use your project and the origin of your source
<mars> thewrath, regardless of the license you pick, the minimum requirement is to take the text of that license and place it in the project root, usually in a file called COPYRIGHT
<thewrath> sinzui: it is my sneior project that i am doing for college
<thewrath> it is for a school but if a school wants to use it tthey are more than welcome to
<thewrath> i knwo there are better ones than mine out htere
<sinzui> thewrath: what's your project's name
<thewrath> on launchpad
<thewrath> hold on
<thewrath> https://launchpad.net/wasdats
<thewrath> i would like to change hte wasdats to something else
<jpds> thewrath: File a question at http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad asking for a change and an admin will do it for you.
<thewrath> hold on
<thewrath> thank you though
<mars> thewrath, regarding picking a license, you can go with MIT if you want, or you can follow a questionnaire to help you pick: http://blogs.zdnet.com/Burnette/?p=130
<thewrath> how do i ofifically register my code to be open source
<sinzui> thewrath: The free licenses strive to ensure that anyone who distributes your applicaiton also distribute the source for others to review and modify. They ensure you get credit. Most, maybe all, state you are not guarananteeing ths code
<mars> thewrath, you just have to add the copyright and license.  There is no official registration.
<thewrath> okay so where is the copyright and licnece in for MIT
<sinzui> thewrath: licenses list BSD License (revised) or MIT are very relaxed, where are GNU GPL v3 strive to ensure the code is not used with closed code
<thewrath> ok
<sinzui> thewrath: if you want to use the MIT license, you only need to check MIT / X / Expat License for your project
<thewrath> i was just reading that
<thewrath> I want to do GPl
<thewrath> so i would have to get the licence and the copyright?
<mars> thewrath, http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-howto.html
<sinzui> thewrath: You generally need to copy and paste the license code into a file in your project
<thewrath> k
<mars> thewrath, in a nutshell: put /* Copyright (c) 2009 my-name-here */ at the top of your source files, and copy-n-paste the GPL license text into a file in the project root called either LICENSE or COPYING
<mars> err, /* Copyright (c) 2009 my-name-here.  All rights reserved */
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> that is all i ahve eto do
<thewrath> is do those two things?
<thewrath> mars: what about the copying permission?
<mars> that's handled by the GPL
<mars> the copyright states you own the code.  The license are the terms under which others may modify and copy it.
<thewrath> so i only have to create the LICENCE.txt file and comment all of my source files
<wgrant> mars: You also need GPL headers in each file.
<thewrath> where can i find those wgrant ?
<mars> wgrant, ah true, for the GPL you do
<wgrant> I note that parts of LAZR are bad in that respect
<wgrant> mars: For any license.
<thewrath> i am using the GPL
<thewrath> where can i find the GPL licence headers
<mars> wgrant, I thought that was just to get the warranty into the file?
<wgrant> mars: No, it's also to specify that the file is under that license.
<mars> thewrath, it's all explained well on the GNU page: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-howto.html
<wgrant> In Ubuntu we require it to be explicit, and most other distros do too.
<mars> wgrant, cool, didn't know that
<mars> thewrath, forgive my ignorance, follow wgrant's advice :)
<thewrath> wgrant: i have the LICENCE.txt file that i need to edit
<thewrath> what else do i need
<wgrant> thewrath: See the link that mars gave you a few lines ago.,
<beuno> wgrant, hi again
<wgrant> beuno: Hi.
<beuno> wgrant, I'm fixing up the dev.lp.net and help.lp.net themes
<beuno> is there anything you'd like fixed specifically
<wgrant> beuno: Besides their obesity, I can't think of anything... but let's see...
<thewrath> wgrant or mars: could you please verify this information taht i ahve to do and make sure that i dont need to do anything else: http://pastebin.com/m64f02a0f
<wgrant> thewrath: I don't think you need mars' initial 'All rights reserved line'
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> is everything else correct
<thewrath> and do i have to do anything else?
<wgrant> For one thing, that's implied by at least one of the global copyright conventions.
<wgrant> I think that should do.
<thewrath> ok
<wgrant> You should make sure that you are actually able to relicense the whole thing - you'll be fine as long as you haven't copied in source files from other projects.
 * mars wonders if it's just an anachronism
<thewrath> this is all original owrk that i ahve done
<thewrath> wgrant: thsi is all original work for this proejct
<wgrant> mars: Are you sure it didn't just stay there from when the code was proprietary?
<wgrant> thewrath: That's fine then.
<thewrath> so what is int he pastebin is all i have to do then wgrant then change hte licence under details for my project on launchpad correct
<wgrant> beuno: I'm currently running at 1024x768 due to a broken laptop LCD, and some things in the header wrap.
<thewrath> when does maintenace begin in est
<wgrant> thewrath: To the best of my knowledge, yes.
<wgrant> I believe it's around one hour until the start of the downtime window.
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> was the to the best of my knowledge, yes to which quesiton
<thewrath> my frist question or second question at 16:54?
<thewrath> where can i upload my source files to host at?
<wgrant> thewrath: The first question.
<wgrant> thewrath: If you have a code branch, you can push it to Launchpad.
<wgrant> If you have released files, you can also push it to Launchpad.
<wgrant> But I have to go and have breakfast now.
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> what do you mean code branch or released files anyone since wgrant is leaving
<mars> thewrath, he probably meant Launchpad's code hosting service: https://help.launchpad.net/Code
<thewrath> ok
<mars> thewrath, he also was referring to the docs on how to publish downloadable files on Launchpad: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/FileDownloads
<thewrath> mars: i acn ask my question to change sometihng from /wasdats to /mikesATS
<thewrath> is at answers.launchpad.net
<thewrath> correct
<thewrath> what if i just put it all in a zip file mars
<beuno> wgrant, ok, doesn't sound too bad. Just wanted to see if there was any major pain point
<mars> thewrath, then feel free to zip it up, and follow the publishing guide
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> 9 < thewrath> mars: i acn ask my question to change sometihng from /wasdats to /mikesATS
<thewrath> 16:59 < thewrath> is at answers.launchpad.net
<mars> thewrath, yes, you can ask a question requesting the rename at http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> so 1 hour to maintenance
<thewrath> ?
<mars> yes, it's 2103 UTC now, downtime starts at 2200
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> i forgot you guys dont do DST, etc
<mars> no, it wouldn't work for a team spread across 19 countries
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> i forgot when we did that then for me its -4 instead of -5
<thewrath> brb
 * wgrant hates services which give downtime only in PST - lots do.
<thewrath> okay i am back
<thewrath> so i will do all of that
<thewrath> can i provide updates in .zip files as well?
<mars> wgrant, I've come to expect it from web companies.  Kinda like how many web frameworks would blow up if you stepped outside ASCII.  Makes building a site in French tough :/
<wgrant> mars: Get a new web framework.
<thewrath> how hard is it to use bazaar
<thewrath> should i use that or sourcefoge
<mars> wgrant, it's call Pylons ;)
<intellectronica> thewrath: use bzr. it's a lot of fun to use. very user friendly and very flexible
<thewrath> i ahve downloaded the .exe file
<thewrath> i tried to run it but it doesnt like me
<thewrath> but i have to go here soon to meet my gf for dinner
<thewrath> can i get some help with it when i get back?
<mars> thewrath, it may be best to ask in the #bzr channel if you have Windows installation issues
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> i would not call them issues but how to set up, etc
<thewrath> if i get lost which i am
<thewrath> bc it is all command line based correct?
<mars> thewrath, nope, there are some nice GUI programs for using it
<thewrath> which are?
<thewrath> i really do not have a lot of time to do this as in learn bazaar
<thewrath> that is why i was wondering abotu sourceforge
<mars> thewrath, http://bazaar-vcs.org/TortoiseBzr
<thewrath> so i have to use a SVN client?
<mars> for which?
<thewrath> for bazaar
<mars> nope, you'd be using Bazaar, not SVN
<thewrath> kl
<thewrath> its insatlled
<thewrath> i have to installt he GUI correct?
<thewrath> the instructions after this for windows is confusing
<thewrath> so you say go tot he #bzr channel now for helP mars ?
<mars> thewrath, that would be best, they can refer you to Bazaar-specific help
<mars> I just handle the Launchpad side of things
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> i am going to dinner
<thewrath> here soon and yea
<mars> thewrath, btw, I'll be signing off soon.  Good luck!
* mars changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down from 22:00 UTC April 1st until 01:00 UTC April 2nd for a code update | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<thewrath> i tried to install the dependency and it said python not installed
<thewrath> wrong channel
<thewrath> ty mars
<thewrath> how do i change the stuff for sourceforge
<kiko> +edit
<thewrath> ?
<thewrath> mars: they are really no help over thre
<thewrath> how hard is it to zip it and put it on launchpad?
<kiko> thewrath, what's the problem you're having?
<thewrath> trying to set up bazaar
<thewrath> in windows
<kiko> thewrath, try #bzr then :)
<thewrath> but i am headed to dinner here soon so i may need to come back and set it up later with you guys but
<thewrath> i did
<thewrath> they are no help with windows atm
<thewrath> and i would like to get this up asap
<kiko> ah, bad timezone maybe
<kiko> I'll be back in about 2h if you are
<kiko> can help you then
 * kiko waves
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> 2 hours ill be back here
<thewrath> how long does it take usually to get bazaar up and running
<wgrant> I can install it on a new box in about 10 seconds.
<wgrant> But I'm not sure about Windows.
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> new box being what
<thewrath> ubuntu?
<wgrant> Or almost any other distro.
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> i can do it under ubuntu
<thewrath> when i get back to my dorm
<thewrath> that would be like 45-60 minutes
<thewrath> would you be able to help me there wgrant
<wgrant> thewrath: Just install the 'bzr' package. Then you are done.
<thewrath> i did that
<thewrath> but nothing was working
<thewrath> like i didnt know what to do at that point
<kiko> thewrath, at that point you just need to read the documentation at bazaar-vcs.org :)
<wgrant> http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<wgrant> That even gives instructions for Windows.
<thewrath> thanks wgrant
<thewrath> do i need python installed though in windows
<wgrant> I don't think so - it looks like the standalone installer includes it.
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> $ bzr whoami "John Doe <john.doe@gmail.com>" <= is command i dont understand there
<wgrant> http://launchpad.net/bzr/1.13/1.13/+download/bzr-setup-1.13-1.exe is the file you want.
<wgrant> You should tell bzr your name and email address, so the logs show who you are.
<wgrant> So replace 'John Doe' with your name, and 'john.doe@gmail.com' with your email address.
<thewrath> how do i run that command
<wgrant> thewrath: On a command line, I suppose.
<wgrant> I don't know how Windows does these things.
<thewrath> i got it
<thewrath> i have to cd into the directory of bz.exe
<thewrath> and then bz.exe
<thewrath> then it works
<wgrant> Ah.
<thumper> bz.exe or bzr.exe ?
<thewrath> bzr
<Ursinha> I always suggest cygwin to windows users
<Ursinha> but then I don't know how to use bzr with that
<wgrant> You don't need cygwin, unless you want a sane shell.
<Ursinha> wgrant, who doesn't? :)
<wgrant> thewrath: Note that you can probably do most day-to-day bzr operations using TortoiseBZR in Windows Explorer.
<wgrant> Ursinha: People who are still using Windows, maybe.
<wgrant> I tend to hope that once people realise that the shell is important, they leave Windows.
<Ursinha> wgrant, I disagree, had to use windows for a long time against my will.
<thewrath> i am using command line
<thewrath> is it better to do that
<wgrant> thewrath: If you don't have violent objections to the command line, use the command line.
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> i dont
 * kiko winks at wgrant 
<wgrant> kiko: I replied to your email on launchpad-users a few minutes ago, but it hasn't appeared on the list. Did you get it?
<wgrant> Or is LP being nasty and silently holding members' posts?
<kiko> I got it
<kiko> it's a very good idea
<wgrant> But is it sufficiently good for those who make the decisions?
<vorian> why am i getting import emails again for uploading language binaries?
<kiko> wgrant, good enough for me to try talking about it :)
<wgrant> vorian: You should get failures, but not successes, AFAIK.
<wgrant> kiko: Excellent.
<vorian> Hello Steve Stalcup,
<vorian> On 2009-04-01 19:03+0000 (47 minutes ago), you uploaded a translation
<vorian> template for desktop-kdebase in Ubuntu Jaunty package "kdebase" in
<vorian> Launchpad.
<vorian> The template has now been imported successfully.
<vorian> Thank you,
<wgrant> kiko: But why is my email not on the list?
<vorian> The Launchpad team
<vorian> i have several hundred more I can show, if you like
<kiko> wgrant, not sure about that -- maybe it's the launchpad rollout which is happening? :)
<wgrant> kiko: Ah, that's a good possibility.
 * wgrant will see in a few hours.
<thewrath> wgrant: i have a directory on my computer with my files how do i import them in bazaar
<kiko> ttyiab
<wgrant> kiko: Wasn't the success email fix cherrypicked?
<wgrant> Weeks ago?
<kiko> wgrant, it was yeah
<wgrant> thewrath: In the directory with the files: 'bzr init' then 'bzr add'
<wgrant> The guide I linked you to earlier probably explains most of what you need to know.
<thewrath> ok
<MTecknology> so - 3hr down time now?
<beuno> MTecknology, a lot of fun things happening
<wgrant> It looks that way...
<MTecknology> sounds like it
<MTecknology> 2.3.1 - right?
<wgrant> 2.2.3
<MTecknology> heh - 2.3.1 was something else :P
<wgrant> The DB changes for always-up SSO are in 2.2.3, aren't they?
<thumper> I think so
<thumper> but don't hold me to it
<thumper> as it isn't my area
<wgrant> So we can at least have auth in the world while LP is down.
<magcius> I assume only the web is down, not the bazaar server.
<Snova> magcius: I dunno. I pushed a few revisions a while ago today and they aren't available to others.
<beuno> wgrant, yes, that's one of the big changes
<wgrant> magcius: bazaar.launchpad.net is usually gone as well.
<beuno> Snova, what's the link to the branch?
<magcius> I seem to be pushing and pulling just fine...
<wgrant> beuno: I guess the puller cron job is off?
<Snova> beuno: lp:~snova/+junk/PyIRCD-R2 -- recently pushed 11
<spm> wgrant: exactly
<spm> wgrant: branch scanner to be precise
<Snova> At last I thought so...
<beuno> Snova, there you go
<Snova> least* I'll check anyway.
<wgrant> spm: Blah. I never remember what is what.
<beuno> Snova, it will take a few hours to update while we upgrade launchpad
<Snova> I've been uncommiting the last revision several times... nope, says No new revisions to push.
<spm> wgrant: when it's opensourced, you'll be able to look it up ;-)
<wgrant> Could the downtime announcement mention that LP will misbehave in mysterious ways before the upgrade?
<savvas> when is launchpad scheduled to come back?
<wgrant> spm: No I won't...
<spm> heh
<wgrant> spm: That code is staying proprietary, to the best of my knowledge.
<savvas> ah topic :P
<spm> wgrant: gah. yes. you are correct. pls to be ignring me.
<beuno> wgrant, that part is boring anyway
<magcius> Hmm...
<beuno> this is actually a fantastic time to stop working for a while
<wgrant> beuno: It's probably not boring to the significant number of people who want to fork Launchpad and give it git support. I'm not one of them, but I'm sure there are lots, and that's probably part of the reason behind keeping it.
<beuno> wgrant, ok, so boring to you  :)
<wgrant> beuno: This is true.
<savvas> so launchpad is not going open source all at once?
<beuno> savvas, most of it is
<wgrant> https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<savvas> thanks :)
<beuno> ok, bbl
<savvas> soyuz.. soyuz is the bug reporting?
<wgrant> Somebody subscribed to launchpad-users replies to each email with spam.
<wgrant> savvas: Soyuz is the package manager.
<wgrant> savvas: Launchpad Bugs (previously known as Malone) is the bug tracker.
<savvas> ah ok
<wgrant> kiko: When LP comes back up, can you please kill rodolfop-o from launchpad-users?
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is down for a code update - from 22:00 UTC April 1st until 01:00 UTC April 2nd | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
#launchpad 2009-04-02
<exarkun> bzr: ERROR: xmlrpc protocol error connecting to https://xmlrpc.edge.launchpad.net/bazaar/: 503 Service Unavailable
<maxb> exarkun: Scheduled maintenance window
<intellectronica> exarkun: launchpad is down for maintainance
<exarkun> Pooh :(
<exarkun> I bet it would be cool to report that in more detail (just "50x Scheduled Service Interruption" or some such)
 * exarkun hopes his laptop doesn't melt before service returns
<maxb> exarkun: Well, it does tell you on http://launchpad.net/ :-)
<nsh22> how long until lp is back up?
<maxb> nsh22: It tells you in the /topic....
<nsh22> what time is it utc now?
<maxb> 51 minutes
<maxb> oh sorry
<maxb> I'm not in UTC any more
<maxb> 111 minutes
<nsh22> aw ok
<maxb> (summer time started last weekend)
<nsh22> thx
<nsh22> lol
<maxb> Being in UTC for half the year makes you get used to not doing any conversions...
<savvas> can you please use http://www.timeanddate.com/ links when posting the downtime announcements? :P
<maxb> aw, surely people can learn to manage UTC <-> their own local time? :-)
 * Snova figured it out a little while ago: 9 PM EST
<wgrant> It's pretty crtical to learn your offset when you're working online...
<SamB_irssi> maxb: every time we figure it out, it changes!
<Snova> Another reason to dislike DST... apparently it keeps changing.
 * SamB_irssi was referring to going into/out of DST, not the way they change the dates for those ...
<Snova> That's what I meant. I always thought I was -4, then I find I've been wrong all my life and it's -5. Then I realize that's only for half the year. :)
<savvas> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?day=1&month=4&year=2009&hour=22&min=0&sec=0&p1=0
<savvas> :P
<wgrant> What an ugly URL.
<savvas> I urge you to write one for launchpad :)
<mwhudson> oh man
<mwhudson> dst should just be banned
<wgrant> mwhudson: Mhm.
<mwhudson> or
<wgrant> Particularly when governments decide to enact it with only a few weeks notice.
<SamB_irssi> mwhudson: after a reasonable warning period, maybe
<mwhudson> everyone in the entire world should change on the same day
<SamB_irssi> wgrant: when did they do that?
<wgrant> SamB_irssi: Western Australia did it a couple of years ago.
<SamB_irssi> mwhudson: slight problem -- summer happens in the other half of the year in the southern hemisphere
<wgrant> They decided to start a trial of it, three weeks after the decision was made.
<mwhudson> this period when the northern hemisphere drifts in to dst and the southern drifts out is terrible
<wgrant> SamB_irssi: But you can switch from one to the other at the same time.
<mwhudson> SamB_irssi: well, they could still _change_ at the same time
<wgrant> SamB_irssi: .uk changed a week or two ago, and .au changes next week.
<mwhudson> nz on sunday
<mwhudson> while i'm in the air, so at least i'll be timezone challenged anyway
<SamB_irssi> and I was upset about how little warning the US politicians gave about the fairly recent (year or three ago?) in when DST happens
<wgrant> Ah, useful.
<mwhudson> i just hope my gf doesn't turn up to collect me an hour early :)
<wgrant> I wonder what airlines do when there is little notice.
<wgrant> Because all of their times are going to be off by an hour.
<savvas> they (don't) call you :p
<savvas> that's the case with JAT airlines at least in Serbia :)
<SamB_irssi> mostly because of how long it takes for these updates to make it into OS distributions and onto computers that I actually use ...
<wgrant> SamB_irssi: We have a proper rapid process in Ubuntu now, fortunately.
<SamB_irssi> I think they should give about 10 years warning before making changes like that...
<wgrant> For the WA change we didn't.
<SamB_irssi> wgrant: well, what about systems that don't get upgraded that often?
<SamB_irssi> for instance, my mom's computer runs Windows 98 ...
<wgrant> Then you complain at your government for being stupid.
<SamB_irssi> heck, my XP box needed SP2 to handle it
<SamB_irssi> wgrant: hmm.
<thewrath_> hey all
<thewrath_> ok
<thewrath> there we go
<thewrath> who ever helped me before with the open source stuff
<thewrath> i know one person was intellectronica and the other preson is not here
<thewrath> but thank you!
<intellectronica> thewrath: you're very welcome. i hope you enjoy using launchpad and getting into the open source world in general
<thewrath> yes i do
<thewrath> in my two linux classes we dealt with open source but this is what i wanted to do
<thewrath> wiht this project but yea
<thewrath> never got time to do that until now
<thewrath> also i am trying to figure out the stuff with bazaar
<thewrath> what was that tutorial you gave me earlier?
<thewrath> nvm got it. I have to createa a new standalone tree or a new shared respository which one should i choose
<Snova> A branch vs. a repository?
<thewrath> which one is better Snova
<thewrath> ?
<Snova> If you intend on creating multiple (related) branches, a repository, so they can share history.
<thewrath> does it only update the changed files?
<seiflotfy> is launchpas down
<seiflotfy> ?
<Snova> seiflotfy: Scheduled maintenance.
<thewrath> seiflotfy yes maintenance until 2100UTC
<spm> fwiw, we're actually bring most of LP back up right now. I stress. *most*.
<thewrath> fwiw?
<thewrath> Snova: does it only update the changed files?
<Snova> Does that include code? /me checks :)
<Snova> thewrath: Hmm? Not sure what you mean.
<thewrath> if i change a file on my computer and upload it will it will change the file on the server but if i try to upload a file that is not different or have a different time stamp does it still get uploade?
<Snova> No, it only uploads changes.
<thewrath> k perfect
<thewrath> should i choose skip the creation of owrking trees in this resository and default format?
<Snova> Depends on how you're going to use it. Keep them if you intend to edit from there.
<thewrath> the only way i will edit them is on my computer and then upload them
<Snova> If it's just a centralized place to store code (say, a remote shared server) and you won't edit them there, disable working trees.
<thewrath> format shoudl be default then
<thewrath> that is what i am using it as
<thewrath> centralized place to store cdoe
<Snova> If this is for you to work on, then keep them; if it's just a place to upload/download from, disable to save a bit of space.
<thewrath> what
<thewrath> upload/download form
<thewrath> disable what
<thewrath> and what format shoudl i sue
<thewrath> like 1.6, default, 1.9?
<wgrant> thewrath: Don't specify a format. It will choose a nice default.
<wgrant> You don't actually need a shared repository - it's only there to save space.
<Snova> If you're creating the repository for your use, on your computer, and you intend on editing code in it... use working trees. If it's a shared server somewhere, you presumably won't edit code there, so they are unnecessary and can be disabled.
<thewrath> wgrant so choose standalone tree/
<thewrath> cant i upload the files somewhere so people can download them?
<wgrant> thewrath: In general you would push the branch to Launchpad.
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> and once launchpad comes back up it is easy to do?
<Snova> thewrath: Very.
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> bzr push lp:~user/project/branchname
<wgrant> Done.
<thewrath> if i want to push it launchpad i can still choose either tree or respository correct
<wgrant> I'm not quite sure what you mean - where are you seeing these options?
<Snova> It doesn't matter. A branch is a branch, even if an internal detail of the branch is that its history is shared with other branches in a repository.
<wgrant> How about we just ignore shared repositories for this introduction, as they're not important.
<thewrath> i am in windows i can right click and do initialize
<thewrath> ok
<wgrant> Ah.
<thewrath> that why
<wgrant> I'm not sure how TortoiseBZR works, but you want a branch, not a repository.
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> that is what i choose
<thewrath> created a standlone tree
<thewrath> that correct
<wgrant> Right.
<thewrath> that is the status
<wgrant> That's right.
<thewrath> can i push it to launchpad yet?
<wgrant> Now you can add and commit files.
<wgrant> Let's see...
<wgrant> It's probably not advisable to yet.
<Nafallo> wgrant: jabber
<mthaddon> thewrath: codehost is up, so you should be able to
<thewrath> wgrant i just initlized the directory that everythins is under
<Snova> YAY!
<wgrant> Thanks mthaddon.
<mthaddon> if you mean bzr push, that is
<thewrath> wgrant is it okay if i initialized the directory that all of my files are in or do i need to do the files indiviually?
<wgrant> thewrath: You need to tell bzr which files you want it to track. The command is 'add', so it's probably something similar in TortoiseBZR.
<thewrath> okay
<thewrath> i have hte windows up
<thewrath> what branch and the message
<wgrant> Huh?
<thewrath> hold on
<thewrath> how do i remove a branch
<wgrant> You can just delete the directory.
<thewrath> i dotn want to bc it has all of my files in it
<beuno> thewrath, just delete the .bzr directory then
<thewrath> so i have to do each file indiviually
<thewrath> ok
<wgrant> If you want to turn it into a normal directory, just delete the .bzr directory inside it.
<thewrath> if i right click a file i dont have the option to init but only for a directory
<wgrant> thewrath: Add, not init.
<wgrant> You init to create a branch, but you add files to that branch.
<thewrath> how do i easily add an entire directory to my branch
<wgrant> Right click on it and add it, I suppose.
<thewrath> i have checkout/branch, init, tort.. bazaar
<thewrath> how can i do it through the command line bc what i saw it was only through the command line one file at a time
<thewrath> can i just copy files from my initial directory to the branch directory?
<wgrant> bzr add path/to/directory
<thewrath> http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/5827/74232461.jpg
<wgrant> thewrath: You have to run that inside a branch. If you want to add everything inside the branch, just 'bzr add' in the branch will do.
<thewrath> how do i get into the branch
<wgrant> Change into the directory where the branch is.
<wgrant> Where did you create the branch?
<thewrath> ok i am in the bracnh now
<thewrath> then the bzadd /directory
<wgrant> Yes.
<thewrath> so if i am in C:/xampp/htdocs/launchpad for hte branch
<thewrath> i would run bzr add C:\xampp\htdocs\assetTracking21?
<wgrant> Ah, no.
<wgrant> You have to have the files in the branch.
<thewrath> ah ok
<thewrath> so i just copy them over then?
<wgrant> Symlinks are useful to handle that.
<wgrant> i suppose so.
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> let me try
<thewrath> so now when the files/directories are in there then i run waht
<thewrath> bzr add * ?
<wgrant> cprov: Is it safe to create multiple PPAs, or will they get strange key UIDs?
<wgrant> Just 'bzr add' without any arguments will add everything in the current directory.
<thewrath> k done
<thewrath> what baout to push it out to launchpad
<thewrath> or the other site that was state
<wgrant> You need to commit first.
<wgrant> As for pushing, you'll have to look up some docs.
<thewrath> launchpad is back up
<thewrath> ok
<wgrant> I don't know how to do the SSH key stuff in Windows.
<cprov> wgrant: the signing-key UID will contain the default PPA displayname (which follows the name)
<wgrant> cprov: 'Launchpad PPA named blah for Some User'?
<cprov> wgrant: don't worry much about it because in 2.2.4 we will update all the key UIDs  and sort out this thing.
<wgrant> cprov: You can't overwrite them on keyservers.
<wgrant> They are there forever.
<cprov> wgrant: we can revoke the primary UID and add a new one.
<thewrath> committing now
<wgrant> cprov: True, but messy.
<thewrath> cprov: how do you do the stuff with SSH key stuff in windows
<cprov> thewrath: sorry, I can't give you precise instructions, I've only used putty once in my life :(
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> ook
<cprov> thewrath: do you need it for bzr ?
<thewrath> $ bzr push --create-prefix sftp://your.name@example.com/~/public_html/myproject is how i do it though
<thewrath> that is what wgrant meant i guess
<thewrath> nvm
<thewrath> i got it
<thewrath> now do i have to do anything on my launchpad account
<thewrath> for htis
<thewrath> i see i have instructions on how to do it in windows with launchpad
<cprov> wgrant: that's the only way we can 'fix' existing signing-key (adding webapp PPA url in a comment, for instance)
<wgrant> cprov: I know.
<thewrath> do i have to add anything to my launchpad
<cprov> wgrant: it won't get much worse that it already is in the next 2 week, by that time we will have a definitive solution for that.
<thewrath> i have my ssh stuff there
<thewrath>     *
<thewrath>       bzr+ssh://login@bazaar.launchpad.net/~registrant/project/branch
<thewrath> or do i just have to do that
<wgrant> thewrath: Once you have your SSH key set up, just 'bzr push lp:~registrant/project/branch'
<thewrath> ssh set up on launchpad?
<wgrant> cprov: I think I'll hold off creating another PPA if it's only going to be a couple of weeks.
<wgrant> thewrath: And on your local machine, yes.
<thewrath> lets try this
<cprov> wgrant: no, please, give it a try, create at least a new 'experimental' one.
<cprov> wgrant: we need the testing ...
<wgrant> cprov: OK, I guess one key can't hurt.
<thewrath> i need my id how do i get that
<thewrath> i get hte user michaelbrown2009 has not registered any SSH keys with Luanchpad
<thewrath> https://launchpad.net/~michaelbrown2009 i have on there
<wgrant> thewrath: You have an OpenPGP key, but no SSH keys.
<thewrath> ah
<thewrath> hold on
<thewrath> let me get ubuntu up
<thewrath> how do i register that with launchpad
<wgrant> thewrath: It's hidden in the third level of tabs under 'Change details' for your user.
<wgrant> So, click 'Change details', then 'SSH Keys;
<thewrath> got it
<wgrant> cprov: +edit-dependencies appears to try to get something over HTTP (I get a security warning). I can't work out what, and no other page that I can find does...
<cprov> wgrant: let me check, are you using firebug ?
<wgrant> cprov: I'm just turning it on now.
<thewrath> i do i know its working
<wgrant> It's taking a while to reload all of my LP tabs :(
<wgrant> YUI stuff... hmm.
<thewrath> how do i know its uploading my stuff to launchpad
<cprov> wgrant: 'contains unauthenticated content ...'
<beuno> wgrant, is it trying to load from yahoo.com?
<wgrant> beuno: Yes.
<beuno> argh
<wgrant> Only that page.
<thewrath> wgrant: ?
<wgrant> thewrath: Does it not give you a progress bar>
<beuno> cprov, YUI doing it's dependency dance again
<cprov> right
<thewrath> soemthing then 1390KB @ xkb/s Transfering: Walking content. 1/1
<thewrath> is what it says
<wgrant> Right. It's uploading.
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> does it take a while bc it was going at like 2xx kb/s
<thewrath> now i am down at 0kb/s
<wgrant> If it's biggish, it can take a while the first time.
<cprov> beuno: have you seen it before ?
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> th
<thewrath> *tu
<thewrath> *ty
<thewrath> time for the gf
 * thewrath[A] is now away - Reason : at my girlfriends
 * wgrant -> uni
<intellectronica> at least some of us are having fun
<wgrant> intellectronica: Heh.
<beuno> cprov, yes, a few times
<beuno> flacoste and mars know about this
<beuno> it's the way you're loading the deps
<beuno> easy fix, but will need to be cowboyed
<cprov> beuno: oh, hell
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Peng_> Did I screw up my email or is code-review-over-email...not working?
<Peng_> I sent it 11 minutes ago and nothing has happened.
 * Peng_ goes back to being afk again
<beuno> Peng_, did you gpg-sign it?
<Ampelbein> hey guys! just wanted to say: launchpad rocks more and more with every release! nice work!
<Peng_> beuno: Yeah. And when I forget to, it always sends me an error (or at least for bugs, shrug).
<Peng_> Although I did ask LP to ask for review for someone who had already reviewed it, so maybe it exploded.
<beuno> Peng_, maybe
<jml> thumper: welcome back.
<thumper> jml: laptop is still going
<thumper> jml: this is my desktop
<jml> ahh
<thumper> I am a little concerned that I may run out of disk space on the root partition
<thumper> down to 515 MiB left
<Peng_> beuno: Ah, I finally got an OOPS email back.
<beuno> Peng_, launchpad is catching up!
<thewrath> okay
<thewrath> how can i see my files with this
<thewrath> bvr stuff
<thewrath> on the launchpad site
<beuno> thewrath, "Source code"
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> hold on
 * beuno holds
<thewrath> ha ha
<thewrath> i removed the 2 branch bc they got messed up
<thewrath> i created a new one and run the following command: bzr push lp:~michaelbrown2009/wasdats/version1
<thumper> meep
<thewrath> i get error target directory that command i ran already exists but does not have a valid .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push it here anyway
<thumper> down to 380 meg free
<thewrath> how can i make it have a .bzr directory
<beuno> thewrath, add that flag
<beuno> thewrath, good luck
<thewrath> why good luck?
<beuno> er
<beuno> thumper, good luck  :)
<thewrath> my  launchpad directory that i have on my local machine has a .bzr directrory
<beuno> thewrath, I'm confused
<thewrath> redoing everything
<beuno> oukeydoke
<thewrath> created branch, added, committe
<vorian> for the love of god
<thewrath> sorry if that is directed to me
<vorian> is there a way to stop these damn rosetta emails?
<thewrath> what rosetta emails
<beuno> thewrath, nothing to do with you
<beuno> vorian, the approved templates, etc?
<vorian> yes
<beuno> vorian, I don't think so, no
<beuno> talk to danilos tomorrow
<vorian> beuno: last time I uploaded l10n for kde, i got about 20,000 emails
<vorian> actually, I stopped counting at 20,000
<beuno> right, that isn't a great situation
<beuno> vorian, or file a bug, where it can be tracked
<vorian> bug 336063
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/336063/+text)
<vorian> "fix committed"
<thewrath> how come i get this error
<vorian> meh
<thewrath> when i have it on my local one
<thewrath> i have the .bzr directory on my local one but it is not on the launchpad site
<vorian> bug 335831
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/335831/+text)
<Snova> thewrath: If you register the branch with Launchpad and then push to it, it complains because the target directory already exists but isn't a branch, so it wants to confirm it. On the other hand, if you just push without first registering it, it will be created automatically, error free (as I recall).
<thewrath> yes it does
<thewrath> thank you Snova
<vorian> <3 api changes
<thewrath> Snova how do i see the source code
<vorian> danilo_: dude, please tell me i'm not going to get another 20,000 emails :)
<thewrath> where do i ask a question to change my url
<savvas> what happened with rosetta? :P
<Snova> thewrath: I assume you mean on Launchpad... go to the branch you registered, and there should be a link on the bar there, "Source code".
<thewrath> how about asking questions
<thewrath> in launchpad to chagne my URl Snova?
<Snova> thewrath: I'm not sure what you mean... your username? The launchpad.net/~<user> thing?
<beuno> savvas, why?
<savvas> beuno: I was curious what happened with vorian and 20k emails :)
<beuno> savvas, it's a mix of soyuz and rosetta
<beuno> shared blame  :)
<vorian> savvas: this be the bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/335831
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 335831 in rosetta "New translation import notification system is wrong on many levels" [Undecided,Invalid]
<vorian> hah
<thewrath> i want https://launchpad.net/wasdats to be changed to https://launchpad.net/mikesats
<vorian> thewrath: edit profile
<Snova> thewrath: Go to that page, on the top right is "Change details". Edit "Name".
<thewrath> I have display name and title
<thewrath> i was told i had to ask a question about it
<Snova> I think all you have to do is edit the proper field. I see "Display name" and "Name", though for whatever reason you seem to have something different.
<thewrath> right
<thewrath> Display Name: Mike's Asset Tracking System; Title: Mike's Asset Tracking System
<thewrath> the url is https://launchpad.net/wasdats
<thewrath> i want to change wasdats to mikesats
<thewrath> i was told i ahd to ask a question at launchpad but lost hte link
<thewrath> i think i need to talk to savvasor someone
<thewrath> but i am not sure
<thewrath> Snova u have any idea?
<Snova> Questions are asked here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ but I'm pretty sure you don't have to.
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> i was told so i was not sure at this point
<thewrath> does anyone else have an opinon?
<Snova> OH
<Snova> Doh, I somehow missed the fact that you wanted to edit a project name.
<Snova> In that case, I have no idea, I've never created a project.
<Snova> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<thewrath> question posted
<thewrath> Snova that is okay
<thewrath> welcome back rgreening
<thewrath> thank you to everyone that has helped me
<rgreening> o/ thewrath
<thewrath> what wrath?
<thewrath> what rgreening?
<cody-somerville> I think he was just saying Hi
<savvas> Error ID: OOPS-1188ED24
<savvas> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kdebase-runtime/+changelog
<savvas> ok, logged out and logged back in, all ok :)
<savvas> no actually wait
<savvas> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kdebase-runtime works, but https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kdebase-runtime/+changelog returns an oops for some reason
<savvas> same without 'edge'
<wgrant> savvas: It's a timeout - those pages seem to take an awfully long time to render in general, and that must just have too many uploads.
<Ursinha> savvas, I took note of that oops and page, and maybe file a bug to see if it can be optimized in our next performance week
<Ursinha> err
<Ursinha> let me rephrase that
<Ursinha> I took note of that oops and page, and will file a bug to see if it can be optimized in our next performance week
<wgrant> Even something with a modest number of uploads (only a couple per release) takes 17 seconds to render.
<Ursinha> hmm
<Ursinha> actualluy
<Ursinha> *actually
<wgrant> Other things are fairly snappy, so it's not likely to be general DB load.
<Ursinha> wgrant, indeed, it's on my radar
<_steven_> thanks for the nice release everyone
<SamB> hmm, I wish that the GNOME vcs-imports branches weren't the default branches :-(
<SamB> the defaults should be the ones from bzr-playground.gnome.org
<wgrant> Not really, particularly as I guess bzr-playground will die soon.
<SamB> is there some announcement you refer to?
<wgrant> GNOME is moving to git.
<SamB> announced where?
<SamB> I *did* try googling
<thumper> SamB: we are getting git imports working
<thumper> SamB: so when gnome moves, we can still have imports
<wgrant> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/devel-announce-list/2009-March/msg00005.html
<SamB> shouldn't they have posted something on the website ?
<wgrant> Why do their users care?
<lifeless> users often use source code to build the product
<savvas> the packagers? :p
<lifeless> for starters
<wgrant> lifeless: You have a strange definition of 'often'.
<SamB> I meant like on http://live.gnome.org/SVN
<SamB> you know?
<savvas> SamB: try asking them at irc.gnome.org #gnome - maybe someone knows there :)
 * SamB isn't at all sure bzr-playground will disappear in any case -- it might just be converted to a mirror of the git repos...
<savvas> that would be great
<ia> hello. i'm trying to upload package in my ppa, but i get this: Connection failed, aborting. Check your network (111, 'Connection refused'). But my network is fine - i can easily visit lp pages. i will be very appreciate for any clues about this.
<lifeless> ia: it uses ftp, can you ftp to the launchpad upload site successfully?
<wgrant> spm: germanium's poppy is dead?
<spm> wgrant: or taken down by "someone" :-) just got an sms about it myself
<wgrant> ia: See what spm said - there's something wrong at the Launchpad end.
<SamB> oh, anyway right now I'm pushing a bzr-svn branch of libxml2 and bzr is wasting time reading the vcs-import branch it got stacked on by default ...
<mariuz> good evening
<savvas> good morning :)
<mariuz> i got an strange connection failed when i try to dput into my ppa
 * SamB wonders why bzr needs to pull so much to realize there's no shared history?
<spm> mariuz: yeah. sorry 'bout that. known problem. is being worked on atm.
<mariuz> traceroute is ok it reaches germanium
<mariuz> ki
<ia> lifeless: ehm, yes, i'm trying to upload using ftp and it is not successfully, according to message above.
<mariuz> hard day with these changes :) thanks
<lifeless> spm: ping
<lifeless> spm: ^ is ia's problem related to poopy ?
<wgrant> lifeless: poppy is the FTP server, yes.
<SamB> % bzr push lp:~naesten/libxml2/devel
<SamB> Host key fingerprint is 9d:38:3a:63:b1:d5:6f:c4:44:67:53:49:2e:ee:fc:89
<SamB> [wolf picture elided]
<SamB> Using default stacking branch /~vcs-imports/libxml2/main at bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Enaesten/libxml2/
<SamB> [###################-] bzr+ssh <  35113KB    61KB/s | Fetching revisions:Insert
<spm> lifeless: so to speak. poppy is down atm while we try and get more than 60Mb disk free.
<mrooney> With regard to the new "ImportingFromBazaarBranches", it says I can specify domain "In the file name itself: domain.pot or po/domain.pot, etc."
<mrooney> Can the .pot file be anywhere, however? I am confused if the first case means it has to be in the root of the branch
<SamB> Using default stacking branch /~vcs-imports/libxml2/main at bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Enaesten/libxml2/
<SamB> [###################|] bzr+ssh <  51786KB    40KB/s | Fetching revisions:Insert
 * mars looks around for jtv
<mars> jtv1, around?
<thumper> lifeless: does the bzr client actually listen if you say "don't stack" ?
<thumper> lifeless: at one stage it didn't but I'm not sure if that is fixed
<wgrant> thumper: Is there an option for it?
<wgrant> '--stacked-on=' just stacks on .
<SamB> we won't think of it until it's too late anyway
<thumper> wgrant: there is
<thumper> SamB: it is probably quicker to kill that one
<SamB> thumper: it wen't through just after
<SamB> er. went
<thumper> SamB: then delete the branch it started
<thumper> SamB: ah
<SamB> thumper: I hate that :-(
<thumper> SamB: you can side step the stacking by intialising the remote branch first
<SamB> the die/delete dance is no fun
<mars> you need a "bzr cleanup" command
<thumper> SamB: something like `bzr init --1.9-rich-root lp:~user/project/name`
<thumper> SamB: then push
<thumper> SamB: and you won't get stacking
 * thumper has just found this out
<SamB> I just wish it would DTRT more often
<thumper> SamB: it would be better if the import had the same revisions you wanted
<SamB> ... and not leave you a wedged branch that you need to kill with the web UI
<SamB> and I don't see why it had to read so much from a smart server to figure out there was nothing in common!
<lifeless> thumper: noone has xied it
 * thumper thinks of a `bzr rm-lp` command to delete the lp branch
<SamB> lp-rm, you mean?
<thumper> whatever
 * mars still likes "bzr cleanup" or "bzr cleanup-remote"
<lifeless> thumper: pushing to stacked is no slower than pushing to non-stacked, if you are using the bzr nightlies
<lifeless> SamB: ^
<SamB> anyway ... can't the smart server and smart client talk about what revs they each have and how much of the remote repo would be involved in stacking ?
<SamB> lifeless: from which night?
<SamB> and this was the FIRST push
<thumper> lifeless: the serverside isn't using nightlies
<lifeless> SamB: a week or two ago now we fixed this
<lifeless> thumper: server is fine
<thumper> lifeless: you have a smart  verb to find revisions?
<lifeless> thumper: yes, not that that is related
<SamB> lifeless: bzr --version doesn't tell me the install date or latest revision or anything :-(
<lifeless> I suspect you're off in a different place than I am
<lifeless> SamB: dpkg -l bzr
<SamB> lifeless: I'm on Debian ... we don't get nightlies in dpkg format, do we?
<lifeless> sure, you can use the ppa packages
<lifeless> just pick a reasonably close release - intrepid is roughly squeeze
<SamB> seriously?
<wgrant> Roughly Lenny, you mean?
<SamB> I'm personally very uncertain what Debian distro I'm on anyway
<lifeless> wgrant: oh yes
<SamB> I think I'll just call it "pred sid"
<lifeless> anyhow
<lifeless> if you are still experiencing slow pushes
<lifeless> you need 1.14, because we added streaming to 1.13 servers when pushing to a stacked branch in 1.14.
<SamB> how come PPA doesn't do Debian anyway?
<SamB> so do I want J?
<SamB> that is, jaunty?
<SamB> you do mean 1.14dev, yes?
<SamB> I think maybe the bzr command should get stamped with the commit it was installed from at install time ...
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/~bzr-nightly-ppa/+archive
<SamB> lifeless: okay, either it's still having to pull down a bunch of junk, or it's lying about what it's doing
<SamB> hmm.
<SamB> considering my bandwidth graph, I'd have to go with lying
<SamB> it's uploading, not fetching!!!
<SamB> what is "Fetching revisions:Insert
<SamB> " supposed to mean anyway?
<lifeless> its copying data around
<lifeless> :)
<SamB> but can't it get the direction right?
<SamB> it would probably reduce user frustration a lot if it claimed to be doing what the user was expecting ... and since that would be true in this case ...
<lifeless> the < and > is confusing people
<lifeless> I hope to polish that during the rc
<SamB> it's not just that!
<SamB> it says "fetching"
<lifeless> the author of the progress code thought < and > mean the reverse of what some other people expect it to :)
<SamB> that is just as confusing, I think
<SamB> oh.
<lifeless> it is fetching, the server is fetching from the client
<SamB> you mean it's confusing the programmers???
<spiv> bzr is very fetching ;)
<lifeless> broadly though I agree, we want the progress to be cleaner and more useful
<SamB> oh, well, when it's the server that's fetching ... it should be put into context ...
<spiv> SamB: "fetching" is a synonym for "transferring" in this context.
<SamB> it should either be given from *my* bzr's perspective, or qualified with whose perspective it *is* from
<spiv> SamB: whether it's local->remote or remote->local (or local->local...) is all the same to bzr's internals.
<spiv> So the client is fetching from the local repo into the remote repo when you do a push from local to remote.
<SamB> spiv: well, I don't care what the internals think!
<SamB> I'd like it to not be so misleading
<spiv> It's a matter of perspective.  The perspective being used here is "it doesn't matter where a repository is, bzrlib is fetching data from place A and inserting it into place B".
<jml> -> #bzr please.
<SamB> 'kay
<spiv> Rather than the perspective of "B is fetching from A", which I guess is the impression you got?
 * spiv moves
<bouvard_etlafins> Excuse the interruption, I'm trying to make my first PPA upload and I'm getting 'Connection refused' from the FTP, could someone tell me if something is down or if I have gone awry somewhere?
<jml> spm: ^^
<wgrant> bouvard_etlafins: It's a problem at the Launchpad end.
<wgrant> It is being worked on.
<bouvard_etlafins> Ok, great, thats what I figured was the case, but I wanted to double check rather than let it keep me awake wondering what I missed.  Thanks for the info.
<SamB> what is this FTP thing you speak of? is that something new?
<wgrant> SamB: PPA uploads.
<SamB> I was attempting to convey the impression that FTP was such an old thing that I had not heard of it before ;-)
<wgrant> Ah.
<SamB> (which, of course, isn't true ;-P)
<wgrant> The Soyuz team was intending to replace it with sftp for 3.0, I believe.
<SamB> that sounds like a team whose sole purpose in life is to evacuate the International Space Station, for some reason ...
<wgrant> Hahah.
<wgrant> It also fills up the ISS!
<wgrant> Although there is the semi-permanent escape Soyuz.
<SamB> oh, they use those things to get up there too?
<wgrant> Yes.
<SamB> I guess I'd forgotten
<SamB> (but I can't remember)
<wgrant> It was the primary vehicle while the Shuttle was gone.
<wgrant> And still is very often used.
<SamB> I guess it's nice and simple?
<wgrant> I guess so.
<wgrant> It has been around a while.
<wgrant> It is also less penetrable by incidents in space than Launchpad's Soyuz is by my casual pokings.
<SamB> hmm. well, I guess that soyuz had better *stay* on the launchpad
<wgrant> True.
<SamB> well, anyway, goodnight people!
<wgrant> Night.
<spm> gah. poppy on germanium was playing silly buggers. should be working now.
<thekorn> wow, loggerhead has syntax-highlighting, awesome!
<dholbach> does loggerhead need to be nudged?
<dholbach> just using it in a training session right now :/
<wgrant> It's working for me, but slow.
<spm> dholbach: sorry - i didn't notice your comment about issues with codebrowse till now - it seems to be ok atm; but do yell if it needs a theraputic bouncing
<dholbach> ok, seems good now
<dholbach> thanks
<danilo_> mrooney: you can put your POT files anywhere
<danilo_> vorian: you should get only failure emails, which means it should be a lot less than 20k :)
<wgrant> danilo_: He showed an example of a success email that he got recently...
<wgrant> danilo_: Dated April 1.
<danilo_> wgrant: where's that example? (if it's a template file, they are still sent out, but there are not too many of them)
<wgrant> It was a few seconds under 12 hours ago.
<wgrant> "The template has now been imported successfully"
<danilo_> wgrant: right, found it, it's a template
<wgrant> 10 hours ago, I of course mean.
<wgrant> What's the difference?
<danilo_> wgrant: well, POTs are English only, and there are not that many of them (i.e. two orders of magnitude less than PO files)
<wgrant> That's still useless and a bug.
<danilo_> wgrant: but we are still sending them out because it's much harder to separate them out for upstream uploaders and Ubuntu packagers, and the former group needs them
<wgrant> danilo_: I think you'll find that people will be less than two orders of magnitude less irate about them.
<danilo_> wgrant: right, it's just too much work right now to fix it, and shouldn't be a big hassle
<danilo_> wgrant: ok, thanks for explaining how people will take them
<danilo_> wgrant: nobody has filed a bug yet, though, so I'd be happy if you do that :)
<wgrant> danilo_: Will do so.
<wgrant> danilo_: Bug #353648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353648 in rosetta "Template import success notifications shouldn't be sent to package uploaders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353648
<danilo_> wgrant: thanks
<slangasek> all of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/$srcpkg/ are oopsing for me; is this a known issue?
<bigon> hi
<slangasek>  (Error ID: OOPS-1188A763)
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1188A763
<bigon> same thing for me
<bigon> actually
<bigon> (Error ID: OOPS-1188EA79)
 * wgrant saw a bug on that.
 * wgrant finds it.
<wgrant> Bug #353568
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353568 in soyuz "ubuntu/source/package/+index timing out" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353568
<wgrant> I hope it will be Criticalised soon.
<wgrant> Although I suspect the fix will be to show only the first 10 (chronologically, so as to be most useless) releases, like they did with bug comments.
<wgrant> It seems to take 15 seconds to linkify < 25 releases.
<slangasek> hmm; makes it rather more awkward to query the current package version
<wgrant> +publishinghistory works
<slangasek> that's more typing, too :)
<wgrant> That's what Firefox smart bookmarks are for.
<wgrant> Maybe they are secretly trying to improve the quality of universe by making people work there instead, where packages have sufficiently few uploads that they are able to render within the timeout.
<jml> looking at the query log, I reckon you can come up with a fix that doesn't reduce the amount of data shown.
<wgrant> What made it almost an order of magnitude slower?
<wgrant> The only linkification change that I've seen recently is lp: URLs.
<jml> that's just regexes -- no queries involved for those
<wgrant> Ah.
<jml> I wouldn't have added it otherwise :)
<wgrant> I wouldn't have thought so.
<jml> it's just naive querying.
<jml> as much as I love storm (and I do), I'm increasingly suspicious of ORMs.
<wgrant> jml: Sometimes you do have to hand-optimise, but I think ORMs have sufficient benefits to outweigh their sometimes-inefficient queries.
<lool> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux timesout for me
<lool> I tried 4 times this morning, it seems to be a bug rather than general slowness
<wgrant> lool: Bug #353568
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353568 in soyuz "ubuntu/source/package/+index timing out" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353568
<lool> thanks
<vorian> danilo_: well, i'm getting success emails
<vorian> Hello Steve Stalcup,
<vorian> On 2009-04-02 07:03+0000 (48 minutes ago), you uploaded a translation
<vorian> template for kio-mbox in Ubuntu Jaunty package "kdepimlibs" in
<vorian> Launchpad.
<vorian> The template has now been imported successfully.
<vorian> Thank you,
<danilo_> vorian: as I said, template success emails are still sent out, but you are not going to get 20k emails
<danilo_> vorian: this is for base english versions of translation files, translations will not do that
<vorian> danilo_: so, let me get this straight.  Just since last night, i've gotten almost 400 emails.  This is normal? These aren't even the language packs yet
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: intellectronica | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<danilo_> vorian: language packs won't produce any emails apart from failure emails
<danilo_> vorian: if you are uploading all kde* packages, then you might get that many emails, but that should be all
<danilo_> vorian: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/353648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353648 in rosetta "Template import success notifications shouldn't be sent to package uploaders" [Low,Triaged]
<aquarius> I'm having trouble grabbing the wadl file for the launchpad API; a GET command gives me "Unknown consumer (sil)" even though I've authorized an application with that name
<aquarius> now, it's quite possible that I'm doing the token stuff wrong...
<aquarius> but I don't know how to debug it.
<aquarius> can I tell whether the consumer is "unknown" because I'm passing an incorrect authorization header, or whether it's unknown because it really doesn't know about it and I'm confused somehow?
<aquarius> https://edge.launchpad.net/~sil-launchpad/+oauth-tokens lists "Application name: sil", so *something* knows about it.
<james_w> aquarius: do you have the GET request you are sending to pastebin?
<aquarius> james_w: I do, but, er, it'll have my token in it, no?
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> redact those bits
<aquarius> authorising everyone on the internet to access LP as me seems like not a good idea ;-)
<aquarius> oh, you can check it with them redacted? I shall then :)
<james_w> nonce, token and signature
<james_w> I'm not an lp developer
<aquarius> actually, it's short enough just for here, with them redacted
<james_w> but I just so happen to be using launchpadlib right now, so I can check how it looks compared to my requests
<aquarius> GET -H 'Authorization:OAuth realm="https://api.launchpad.net/",oauth_consumer_key="sil",oauth_token="AAAA"",oauth_signature_method="PLAINTEXT",oauth_signature="%26BBBB",oauth_timestamp="'$(date +%s)'",oauth_nonce="'$RANDOM'",oauth_version="1.0"' -H "Accept: application/vd.sun.wadl+xml" https://api.staging.launchpad.net/beta/
<aquarius> where AAAA is the oauth_token I got back from step 3 of the signing process, and BBBB is the oauth_secret I got back from step 3 of the signing process
<aquarius> as per https://help.launchpad.net/API/SigningRequests
<james_w> 'GET /beta/ HTTP/1.1\r\nHost: api.edge.launchpad.net\r\nAccept-Encoding: identity\r\nte: deflate, gzip\r\nAuthorization: OAuth realm="https://api.launchpad.net", oauth_nonce="AAAAA", oauth_timestamp="1238669678", oauth_consumer_key="testing", oauth_signature_method="PLAINTEXT", oauth_version="1.0", oauth_token="BBBBB", oauth_signature="XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX"\r\naccept: application/vd.sun.wadl+xml\r\nuser-agent: Python-httplib2/$Rev: 259 $\r\n\r\n'
<aquarius> does oauth_token have %26 at the beginning?
<james_w> nope
<aquarius> hrm, it ought to according to the docs. Although taking it off doesn't help.
<aquarius> grrr!
<james_w> how about the / at the end of realm?
<aquarius> I think I have authorized a token for real LP but not for staging
<aquarius> the docs do not make this clear!
<james_w> ah
<james_w> that's why I always use edge :-)
<aquarius> yeah, but I'm poncing around, so I don't want to break anything
<aquarius> aaaaaaaaaargh! "sil-launchpad is not a member of the beta test team"
 * aquarius repeatedly slaps launchpad people
<aquarius> OK, LP people: if I want to create an OAuth token to use on staging, where do I send the request-token and access-token requests?
<aquarius> edge.launchpad.net? staging.launchpad.net? edge.staging.launchpad.net? api.staging.launchpad.net?
<aquarius> https://help.launchpad.net/API/SigningRequests only says edge.launchpad.net, which is Real Launchpad, not staging Launchpad.
<intellectronica> aquarius: staging.launchpad.net
<intellectronica> aquarius: staging is setup to parallel the normal serve
<intellectronica> ...rs
<intellectronica> the only reason you can log into it is because it has a copy of the database
<intellectronica> but the two services don't coordinate in any way. just replace 'edge' with 'staging' whenever you want to test
<aquarius> intellectronica: so, this should work? echo "oauth_consumer_key=sil&oauth_signature_method=PLAINTEXT&oauth_signature=%26"| GET -UuSse https://staging.launchpad.net/+request-token
<aquarius> intellectronica: 'cos it doesn't; I get a 401.
<aquarius> grr! ignore me
<aquarius> it needs to be a post.
<aquarius> nope, a POST still gets me a 401.
<intellectronica> aquarius: so, the equivalent works on edge?
<aquarius> weird. it doesn't. It did a moment ago :(
<aquarius> Client-Warning: Unsupported authentication scheme 'oauth' ?
<aquarius> I'll try using curl instead of POST
<aquarius> right, curl works. So lwp-request is b0rked. I should be better off now :)
<intellectronica> aquarius: that's, like, perl, no?
<aquarius> intellectronica: it is under the covers. I just use the POST and GET tools from the command line
<aquarius> but, well, not any more, 'cos they're clearly broken :)
<intellectronica> oh wow, even i have that installed. you'd think i would know. anyway, yeah, curl works fine for me
<aquarius> aha, progress!
<aquarius> now, I get "invalid signature", but that's OK, that just means I'm putting something wrong in :)
<aquarius> hrm. Can't work out *what* wrong I'm putting in, mind.
<aquarius> why do I get an Oopsid in the returned headers?
<intellectronica> aquarius: so that you can help us debug?
<aquarius> intellectronica: yeah, but did my problem *cause* an oops?
<intellectronica> aquarius: yes. if you're getting an oops back it means your request caused it
<aquarius> intellectronica: wanna look at an oopsid for me?
<aquarius> since it might be failing because of an oops, rather than because I'm doing anything wrong :)
<intellectronica> aquarius: of course. what's the id? (it'll take another 10m or so until i have access to it, b.t.w)
<aquarius> X-Lazr-Oopsid: OOPS-1188S769
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1188S769
<intellectronica> aquarius: and that's on staging?
<aquarius> yep
<aquarius> oo, a URL. I didn't know about that. Does that mean I can look at it myself?
 * aquarius reads the oops report
<aquarius> darn, doesn't help
<aquarius> doesn't tell me why my signature's invalid. It ought to be valid!
<intellectronica> aquarius: so, this shouldn't be an oops. you get unauthorized. oopses should only be recorded for unhandled errors
<aquarius> intellectronica: that's exactly why I was asking about it :)
<aquarius> why is it throwing an oops? It's handled (by giving me the "invalid signature" error)
<aquarius> although, well, I think I'm doing everything right, and it's still complaining that my signature is invalid :)
<intellectronica> aquarius: that's a bug in the webservice implementation, i think. looks like it records an oops for all non-2xx responses, but it really should only record an oops for 5xx responses
<aquarius> intellectronica: might wanna file a bug about that, then. :)
<aquarius> I still don't understand why my signature's being declared invalid, though.
<intellectronica> aquarius: what are you trying to do, if i may?
<aquarius> intellectronica: I'm trying to get the WADL file, but in the pursuit of the greater goal of understanding the LP API and how it works, so I can, er, copy it.
<aquarius> this is why I'm doing it by hand rather than using launchpadlib, because I need to understand it :)
<intellectronica> you need to authenticate to get the WADL?
 * intellectronica is surprised
<aquarius> intellectronica: so was I.
<intellectronica> aquarius: that too sounds like a bug to me
<intellectronica> aquarius: i can, of course, just give you the WADL. but looks like you want to play a bit with it first?...
<aquarius> intellectronica: I was looking to just poke around the API by hand, so I can get a flavour of how it works.
<aquarius> but I'll fall back on launchpadlib
<intellectronica> aquarius: oh well. https://pastebin.canonical.com/15871/ for the wadl. i'll chase these two bugs
<aquarius> which works. :)
<holzmodem> hi, my ppa build successfull an original ubuntu kernel + patch. after the build it failed to upload the binaries, how can i fix it: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24695079/oh5l24UsOOeuziNtjQEflqBEUN1.txt
<wgrant> holzmodem: It means what it says - the 'base' section isn't allowed in jaunty any more.
<wgrant> cprov: The removal of 'base' from Jaunty could be problematic, given the lack of PPA overrides - is there a good reason to not readd it?
<holzmodem> wgrant, it ist the original ubuntu kernel, i only applied the patch
<wgrant> The Ubuntu kernel in Ubuntu will be overrided into a different section.
<wgrant> That won't happen in a PPA, where there are no overrides.
<wgrant> holzmodem: Find the package in debian/control that has the section 'base', and change it to something new.
<wgrant> 'admin' is what is used in Ubuntu now.
<holzmodem> damn pc died
<holzmodem> i know the debian/control file, which is the right section, for a successfull upload?
<wgrant> 23:41:36 < wgrant> 'admin' is what is used in Ubuntu now.
<holzmodem> thx, i will try it
<alienbrain> I'm using bzr+launchpad for the first time. I just branched gwibber project, fixed something very light (one string) which is a solution to an already reported bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/342160). How should I proceed now? Propose the branch for merge or generate a patch and attach it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342160 in gwibber "Jaiku support is broken since they've released the new API" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cody-somerville> alienbrain, it depends on the project's preference
<alienbrain> cody-somerville: I see. Let's say I will propose a merge, is there a way to map the merge to the issue i.e. as in "this branch fixes that bug" relation ?
<cody-somerville> Indeed
<alienbrain> cody-somerville: because otherwise I'm guessing I should attach a patch! :)
<jpds> alienbrain: Sure, when you bzr commit; include a --fixes lp:342160 flag.
<alienbrain> Hah! Awesome
<cody-somerville> alienbrain, IF you've already done the commit, you can associate it after upload
<alienbrain> cody-somerville: I didn't commit, but could please elaborate?
<alienbrain> could you*
<alienbrain> cody-somerville: if it's somewhere in the web interface then I guess I will find it
<alienbrain> Thanks for the help!
<jpds> cody-somerville: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/342160/+addbranch
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/342160/+text)
<jpds> Err, alienbrain^
<alienbrain> jpds: Thanks!
<alienbrain> lp+bzr is too luring
<jpds> They both rock.
<gmb> alienbrain: Ftr, the gwibber project like merge proposals, so go that route.
<alienbrain> gmb: thank you, fortunately that's the wrote I went with
<alienbrain> almost there!
<ahasenack> hi guys, I'm getting repeated timeouts at this url: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config
<ahasenack> latest oops is OOPS-1188E1317
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1188E1317
<intellectronica> ahasenack: confirmed :(
<Ursinha> ahasenack, bug 353568
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353568 in soyuz "ubuntu/source/package/+index timing out" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353568
<ahasenack> intellectronica, Ursinha: thanks
<Ursinha> ahasenack, np
<tgm4883> with the 1GB limit on PPA's and now having multiple PPA's, is that 1 GB per PPA now, or 1GB per user?
<intellectronica> cprov: do you know? ^^^
<cprov> tgm4883: 1GB per PPA, still
<tgm4883> cprov, ok, thanks
<andrea-bs> Is it currently possible to change the mailing list policy for a team using the web UI?
<MTecknology> Is there any issue if I rip of a couple parts of the launchpad design for a school project? namely the menu stuff
<kiko> MTecknology, you mean the page layout?
<kiko> or the actual html/css?
<MTecknology> kiko: the layout of stuff in the header
<MTecknology> kiko: along with a comment in the code where I ripped it off from
<MTecknology> kiko: launchpad.net/scribed
<kiko> MTecknology, don't really like that
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> kiko: mostly I just liked how the tabs were hanging like that
<andrea-bs> Hi! Is it currently possible to change the mailing list policy for a team using the web UI?
<kiko> MTecknology, it's okay to copy the general style but not the code -- that would be confusing or in poor taste, not sure which :)
<NCommander> Stupid quesiton, but creating a new PPA, do devirtualization/private settings copy over?
<NCommander> (i.e., my main PPA is devirtualized, will the new one keep that setting?)
<intellectronica> cprov: do you have a minute to help scuba- with https://launchpad.net/~freshgames/+archive/ppa/+build/923911 ?
<geser> wow, building for 3 days?
<scuba-> I wonder if it would keep building indefinite if noone had noticed...
<scuba-> (or in this case me saying something)
<cprov> NCommander: no, PPAs can only be de-virtualized by lp-admins
<NCommander> cprov, I know that, I already have one
<NCommander> cprov, if I make a new PPA, then that one will be devirtualized, correct?
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> virtualized
<cprov> NCommander: yes
<NCommander> cool
<scuba-> What is the differens of a virtualized and devirtualized PPA?
<cprov> scuba-: devirtualized PPAs build in official ubuntu builders which are native buildds, virtual ones build on xen-based buildd (the PPA ones)
<cprov> scuba-: what's going one with your build https://edge.launchpad.net/~freshgames/+archive/ppa/+build/923911 ?
<cprov> scuba-: is it being given-back indefinitely ?
<savvas> to upgrade an old launchpad branch version I just use "bzr upgrade lp:gapti" ?
<scuba-> I don't know whats going on, it is stuck on "[SRC] Compiling osk_gui.cpp" .. don't know why it would stop here on amd64 but not i386 or lpia.
<Laney> is it just edge that's getting timeouts?
<cprov> scuba-: your build got lost in a disabled builder, it will be retried soon
<luke-jr> I have a question about superprojects
<luke-jr> is it appropriate for one codebase with 2 or 3 forks?
<luke-jr> when the forks have different maintainers
<luke-jr> and different release schedules etc
<gmb> luke-jr: It depends how closely related those forks are.
<gmb> My gut reaction would be to say "probably not" but I need more info.
<luke-jr> gmb: ?
<luke-jr> gmb: they're mostly just branches ☺
<luke-jr> but with their own management and release schedule
<gmb> luke-jr: If they're just branches of the same codebase you could just define 2 or 3 series within one project. That would be the better way to do it.
<luke-jr> gmb: but can the series have different management?
<gmb> luke-jr: I'm not sure what you mean by "different management" here. Are you asking for different teams to be working on each different series?
<luke-jr> different developers
<luke-jr> different leaders
<luke-jr> etc
<gmb> luke-jr: Sure. Launchpad doesn't really constrain you there. There's no way in Launchpad to specifiy "this time -> this series" but you can infer that by setting up a team like "fooix-branch-a" which would be made up of the devs who work on the "branch a" fork, etc.
<gmb> luke-jr: However, if you're really concerned about separating out these forks then they should be separate projects.
<gmb> But I don't think having a super project would really gain you anything.
<bdmurray> cprov: I'm going to set bug 326091 to Fix Released, okay?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326091 in soyuz "package override should not point people to ubuntu-users mailing list" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326091
<cprov> bdmurray: we already have new indexes.
<cprov> bdmurray: yes, I will update the bug to FR soonish.
<bdmurray> cprov: Okay, thanks for getting that done!
<cprov> bdmurray: you are welcome. Let me know if you find problems with it.
<twilight\> any known problems with the branch scanner?
<twilight\> https://code.launchpad.net/kolibri has not seen todays pushes
<mwhudson> twilight\: let me check
<mwhudson> twilight\: which branch in particular?
<mwhudson> twilight\: oh, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asteinlein/kolibri/validation-improved ?
<MizardX> Launchpad doesn't sanatize the revision log message when browsing the files of a branch. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr/trunk/files "(abentley) Change guess-renames to mv --auto, add --dry-run" isn't sanatized. If it contains html, it is inserted into the page as it is.
<MizardX> sanitize*
<mwhudson> twilight\: should be fixed now
<mwhudson> MizardX: oh crud
<mwhudson> MizardX: should be fixed now
<MizardX> yep
<mwhudson> MizardX: thanks for the alert
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<twilight\> mwhudson: yup, thanks :)
<mwhudson> twilight\: thanks for the prod
<twilight\> mwhudson: is there a known bug which causes this? i've seen it happen once before..
<mwhudson> twilight\: no, it's always different things
<mwhudson> this was a configuration issue with the rollout yesterday
<twilight\> oh, ok
<thewrath> hey people at launchpad
<thewrath> thank you for all your help
#launchpad 2009-04-03
<kiko> thewrath, did you get your problems sorted?
<thewrath> i believe so
<thewrath> everything seems to be working
<thewrath> you mean with pushing hte code, etc out to launchpad.net?
<thewrath> kiko: is that correct? and also do you have a pgp or a gpg key?
<kiko> gpg
<kiko> gpg rocks
<kiko> but the keys are the same
<thewrath> right
<thewrath> i ahve that all working but want to test it
<thewrath> can you help me test it?
<thewrath> how long does it take for an admin or someone else to change the name of a project
<thewrath> kiko: ?
<kiko> thewrath, sorry, I gotta dash, catch you tomorrow
<Hobbsee> way cool.  it really does die.
<Hobbsee> OOPS-1189EA13
<Hobbsee> and OOPS-1189D145 for production.
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1189D145
<Hobbsee> for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation
<Hobbsee> What's the intended workaround?
<jamesh> Hobbsee: maybe try looking at a different page?
<jamesh> Hobbsee: for what it is worth, that page appears to be spending a lot of its time looking up email addresses (probably to linkify changelogs)
<wgrant> Hobbsee: There's no workaround to see that page, but you can sometimes check the version history at +publishinghistory
<VK7HSE> I've made a small blunder! I'm currently uploading packages for Me Tv (both into my own PPA and the Me Tv PPA) where I have gone wrong is that as of the current version it was decided to include the bzr build number into the package name. So the initial upload was called me-tv (0.8.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1) but then we decided to rename to me-tv (0.8.0-0ubuntu1-beta-bzr386~ppa1) so now the problem is that the beta side of testing is 
<Ursinha> Hobbsee, bug 353568
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353568 in soyuz "ubuntu/source/package/+index timing out" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353568
<Ursinha> people are working on it
<wgrant> VK7HSE: The correct version would have been 0.8.0+bzr386-0ubuntu1~ppa1 or similar
<wgrant> The bzr revision is part of the tarball version, surely.
<wgrant> But your message got cut off, so I don't quite know what you're asking.
<VK7HSE> the bzr pull created me-tv-0.8.0.tar.gz ...
<VK7HSE> hang on I'll paste it....
<VK7HSE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/143226/
<VK7HSE> I'm still relatively new to the build process! so I was sure to make a mistake! :-/
<wgrant> VK7HSE: The correct thing to do was to use 0.8.0~beta or similar.
<wgrant> As ~ is less than anything else.
<VK7HSE> so to rectify, requsting a new release would then fix?
<wgrant> For now you can use 0.8.0.0, or 0.8.0+something
<wgrant> Or get them to do a new release.
<wgrant> And research version sorting thoroughly in future.
<VK7HSE> I'll give the suggestions a try thanks...
<DBO2> so what do I have to do to get access to the launchpad api =)  I'd like to rework our plugin for GNOME Do
<wgrant> DBO2: http://help.launchpad.net/API
<DBO2> so I need to become a launchpad beta tester
<wgrant> Yes.
<DBO2> is it possible for me to do that or is that a closed group?
<wgrant> DBO2: There are more than 2000 members - it's quite open.
<wgrant> Just request to join.
<wgrant> And somebody will generally approve you within a day or two.
<DBO2> sweet
<MTecknology> heh - I found a bug in launchpad design :)
<MTecknology> I feel special
<dlynch> wgrant: I was able to use the API in a simple way from a python script, and I didn't join the beta group
<MTecknology> Does launchpad offer private branches for proprietary software?
<MTecknology> everyone sleeping?
<spm> MTecknology: I believe so. for $ aiui
<MTecknology> spm: you mean it's something that they pay for?
<spm> yes
<spm> AIUI. I'm a sysadmin, not a sales/marketing person. :-)
<noodles775-afk> MTecknology: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/208
<wgrant> Launchpad developers seem to be very good at long-range typing.
<spm> noodles775-afk: ta. I keep forgetting about the faq... :-)
<noodles775-afk> wgrant: just getting away from the keyboard now :)
<noodles775-afk> spm: np!
<spm> wgrant: the rumours about the canonical-sponsored-proprietary-keyboard-control-via-thought software; are just that. mere rumours. no truth to it at all. honest. cross my heart etc.
<wgrant> sinzui: Hmm, if all map checkboxes are driven by the same piece of code, why are the in different places on person and team pages?
<wgrant> spm: Damn.
<jamesh> wgrant: because person and team pages use different templates?
<Hobbsee> jamesh: they all seem to be like that
<Hobbsee> wgrant: ah, right
<Hobbsee> Ursinha: thanks, hope to see it fixed soon
<wgrant> jamesh: They're not in the templates.
<wgrant> jamesh: they're generated by JavaScript.
<MTecknology> Does staging.launchpad.net actually host bazaar branches? ie - can code be uploaded there?
<wgrant> MTecknology: Yes.
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: hi
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: it seems to be months between times when I see you around
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: greetings.  And I don't frequent here so much anymore, which is probably why
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: only other channels I sit in that you're also in right now are -bugs and -meetings
<MTecknology> s/ngs/ns/
<Hobbsee> sounds about right
<jamesh> MTecknology: don't expect uploads to bazaar.staging.launchpad.net to stick though.
<MTecknology> jamesh: I was curious because of this - https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/65927
<wgrant> Huh./
<wgrant> Indeed, the branches don't seem to be there any more.
<wgrant> But I'm fairly sure I was able to use even private codebrowse on there a month ago.
<wgrant> But maybe that was only for a new branch.
<speakman> Hi LP folks! Can I create a "superproject" myself, or is it something launchpad admins has to create for you?
<RAOF> That needs an LP admin, IIRC.
<wgrant> speakman: Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<noodles775> Yeah, best to put a request like one of the others here speakman :
<noodles775> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+questions?field.sort=by+relevancy&field.language-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.status=Open&field.status=Needs+information&field.status=Answered&field.status=Solved&field.search_text=super+project
<noodles775> wgrant: too quick!
<wgrant> noodles775: Only by a fraction of a second :(
 * wgrant laments the lack of a 'Nearby' part of the breadcrumbs.
<wgrant> There used to be menus that almost fulfilled that purpose, but they got culled for 2.0.
<noodles775> wgrant: what do you mean by a 'Nearby' part? What's an eg on another site?
<wgrant> noodles775: I don't know of any examples
<wgrant> But I should be able to click on an arrow next to my PPA in the breadcrumbs, and it will drop down a list of my other PPAs.
<noodles775> Ah... neat idea...
<wgrant> For a source package in a distroseries it should drop down links to that source package in its other distroseries.
<noodles775> Sounds like it'd be worth chatting with beuno when he's around!
<wgrant> That's what I thought.
<wgrant> Because at the moment you have to hack URLs or perform an awful lot of clicks.
<noodles775> Yeah
<wgrant> Do you remember the old breadcrumb menus? They might have gone before you appeared on the scene.
<speakman> wgrant: noodles775: thanks! (just curios: why do you link primarly to edge..?)
<mdke> edge comes up automatically in urls for those using it
<noodles775> speakman: it happens by default if you sign up as a beta tester...
<mdke> it's difficult to remember every time to remove it from urls
<wgrant> Maybe we need an irssi plugin to strip 'edge.'
<mdke> so, on the subject of project groups, is it possible to set single milestones and series for projects in a particular group, or do they need to be kept up to date individually?
 * mdke goes back and erases the "so," part of the question for popey's benefit
<wgrant> I don't think you can do it globally.
<wgrant> Since it doesn't make sense, in most cases.
<wgrant> In Launchpad's case it does, but that's because Launchpad's usage of Launchpad is somewhat wrong.
<popey> haha mdke
<popey> tis okay, it's not a blog post :)
<mdke> wgrant: that's what I figured
<mdke> popey: ;p
<jamesh> MTecknology: the branches uploaded to staging are not available, but if you push a new branch to bazaar.staging.launchpad.net, it will be listed on code.staging.launchpad.net
<popey> i used to think I had no irrational OCD behaviours, now I realise I have quite a few
<jamesh> MTecknology: at least until the database gets wiped the next day
<wgrant> jamesh: Is this a new thing?
<mdke> wgrant: I suppose that really there should be a further subdivision, so that there are project groups, projects, and then components of projects
<wgrant> mdke: I think that last case can be fulfilled by supercharged tags.
<jamesh> wgrant: not particularly new.
<mdke> wgrant: for bug reporting only, surely?
<speakman> noodles775: i meant your link in here :)
<mdke> wgrant: how can tags be used for translations or code?
<speakman> wgrant: noodles775: btw, here's my question: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/66316
<wgrant> mdke: I'm not quite sure how translations or code need to be kept separate.
<wgrant> jamesh: I recall using private codebrowse, and I would only have done that on staging (as it was during a session of poking holes in lp-bzr, which I would only have done on staging)
<noodles775> speakman: yeah, I know... as the others mentioned, it had 'edge' in it because I copy-n-pasted it from my browser (as a beta tester, my lp account defaults to edge). I'll try to remember to remove it before pasting links :)
<mdke> wgrant: it can be convenient to have a separate lp shortcut, so "bzr branch lp:malone" and "bzr branch lp:rosetta", as for translations, you might have components which use similar templates with different content
<wgrant> mdke: In Launchpad's case it's actually all in one branch.
<wgrant> Although that will change soon.
<mdke> wgrant: I'm speaking hypothetically
<wgrant> (although not to the extent of the current proliferation of projects)
<wgrant> Right.
<mdke> I used the example of Launchpad because you said that its use of group projects is wrong
<mdke> and I can see what you meant by that
<wgrant> I can see rationale for splitting a project's bugs, but splittiing the code would seem to split it into multiple codebases, which means multiple projects make sense.
<speakman> noodles775: oh, I see! :D
<mdke> wgrant: ok, that's clearer
<jamesh> wgrant: Launchpad code isn't split between the historic malone, rosetta, etc projects.
<mdke> wgrant: in that case, a feature to set single series and milestones across projects would make sense for some projects
<jamesh> you'll see things split up a bit more closer to the release though
<wgrant> jamesh: 'In Launchpad's case it's actually all in one branch.'
<wgrant> I did just say exactly that, I think.
<jamesh> [some infrastructure bits have already been separated and released]
<noodles775> speakman: I've assigned your question to kiko :)
<wgrant> jamesh: It won't be split up apart from the infrastructure and non-free bits, will it?
<jamesh> wgrant: there are plans to make the codebase more modular.  I don't know how much will be in separate branches though.
<jamesh> a lot of the infrastructure will be in separate branches though.
<speakman> noodles775: thanks, but why did it move from "Launchpad-itself" to one of our projects? :D
<wgrant> As we already have in /lazr, right.
<noodles775> speakman: Sorry, my mistake :D Set back to launchpad.
<speakman> noodles775: The email just arrived :D
 * wgrant feared that the Blueprint bug had hit Answers too.
<speakman> noodles775: There was one swedish talking person @ launchpad according to the question form. Is that "kiko"?
<noodles775> speakman: kiko loves languages, but I don't think he's started swedish yet. Not sure who it might be.
<speakman> noodles775: i see :)
<speakman> Another Launchpad question; When doing Merge Proposals, how do I know which one actually does the merge? The "Status:" might changes from "Needs review" to "Approved", but it's not clear wheter the person changing the status also should be the one who do the merging.
<noodles775> speakman: I guess that depends on the project... and who has permission to merge into the parent branch.
<speakman> noodles775: oh, okay. It's up the team to have policys like if the approver also makes the merge? There's no way for Launchpad to tell if the merge has been completed?
<RAOF> speakman: Some people run a daemon that automatically merges approved branches into trunk, too.
<wgrant> Launchpad will notice when the branch is merged, but someone (or a robot, as RAOF suggested) needs to do the actual merging once it's approved.
<speakman> wgrant: is the merge proposal closed when merge is committed?
<wgrant> speakman: Yes.
<speakman> oh,
<speakman> oh great. then two people doing the same merge is not so likly :)
<wgrant> I'd be a bit suspicious if I did a merge and there were no revisions to merge, I think.
<wgrant> So it's not likely in any case.
<tormod> is lp b0rked? some pages only return OOPS, like https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/
<wgrant> tormod: Bug #353568
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353568 in soyuz "ubuntu/source/package/+index timing out" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353568
<tormod> thanks
<pvandewyngaerde> how can i prevent my membership in a team to expire ?
<jpds> Anyone know how I can remove a bug watch?
<MrKanister> jpds: just assign the project to "nobody"
<wgrant> jpds: You can't remove a watch, but you can unlink it from the task easily.
<jpds> wgrant: That's a shame, I just set it as "None" and marked as invalid.
<wgrant> jpds: You wanted to remove the whole task, not just the watch?
<wgrant> Ah, you can actually delete the watch if it's not linked to a task.
<jpds> wgrant: That too would be preferable (it's bug #335715).
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/335715/+text)
 * wgrant resolves to port ubottu to launchpadlib tomorrow
<wgrant> jpds: Oh, you can't actually delete tasks.
<wgrant> (yet, hopefully)
<vorian> thanks for the million karma points guys <3
<wgrant> You might as well delete the bug watch (hit the edit icon in the portlet)
<wgrant> vorian: Wow. Literally.
 * wgrant remembers the days when 10 million was commonplace.
 * vorian chuckles at "it's fixed"
<wgrant> But... that's a bit extreme now.
<wgrant> vorian: I don't think they ever fixed the karma bug.
<vorian> it's not karma, it's rosetta
<wgrant> I mean the karma-giving bit of rosetta.
<vorian> i used a filter this time to auto-delete all the rosetta spam
<wgrant> It's not spamming you 20000 times any more, is it?
<vorian> only about a 10th this time around
<wgrant> danilos: ^^
<vorian> I'm still got a ton of successful import emails
<vorian> and they are still hitting my trashbin
<wgrant> beuno: Did you see my UI suggestion here about 6 hours ago?
<beuno> wgrant, I didn't
<beuno> wgrant, care to copy'n'paste it?
<wgrant> beuno: Basically, I'd like the breadcrumbs to have 'nearby' links, as a sort of restricted version of the dropdowns that were removed for 2.0.
<wgrant> I could navigate between a user's PPAs by clicking on an arrow next to one of their PPA breadcrumbs. Down would drop links to their other PPAs.
<wgrant> On a distribution series source package breadcrumb, I would get links to the source package in other distro series.
<wgrant> At the moment there's no way to do that sort of thing without going most of the way back up the hierarchy, then all the way down again.
<beuno> wgrant, oh, I have plans for something like that  :)
<wgrant> beuno: Ah, good.
<beuno> something among the lines of having arrows on all breadcrumbs
<wgrant> Right.
<beuno> and being able to jump between that object
<wgrant> Like we had until a year ago.
<beuno> yes, but better
<beuno> a smart "top 5 list" and a search box that will jump directly if there's an exact match
<wgrant> IIRC that was more focused on things related to the breadcrumb in question (eg. milestones for a product), rather than alternatives.
<wgrant> Hmmm. interesting.
<beuno> I'll poke you when I manage to see this through a little bit more
<wgrant> Thanks.
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gary_poster | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<mvo> hm, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-central gives me a timeout :/ (both edge and normal) - OOPS-1189A1407
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1189A1407
<gary_poster_> mvo: looking
<gary_poster_> mvo: yeah, duped...looking further
<mvo> thanks
<gary_poster_> mvo: the fix for this is currently running through our build system.  That means it will be on edge tonight and possibly cherrypicked for production even sooner.  I'll ping you if I hear more.
<matsubara> mvo, it's bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/353568 and cprov fixed. we're waiting on tests to finish and that will be included in today's batch of fixes to lp.net
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353568 in soyuz "ubuntu/source/package/+index timing out" [High,Fix committed]
<mvo> great, thanks for the quick response matsubara and gary_poster_
<seiflotfy> hi guys
<seiflotfy> we want to remove a team form launchpad
<seiflotfy> hwo do we do it
<beuno> seiflotfy, you have to request it via Launchpad answers:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<danilos> vorian: hey, I've been pointed at how much trouble you are having with Launchpad Translations; please email me or update bugs (eg. 337313 and 353648) appropriately so we can evaluate impact of them and prioritize based on that
<nhandler> Is it still possible to copy a package from a private ppa to a public ppa?
<gary_poster> nhandler: not sure, will check for you
<nhandler> gary_poster: Thanks a lot. I know it used to be possible, but now Launchpad keeps throwing an error
<cprov> nhandler: hi, copy from private to public PPAs is not possible
<cprov> nhandler: I think before 2.2.2 we didn't raise an error on the UI but the files could never be published in the repository.
<nhandler> I am almost positive that it successfully copied the files for us. Or at least people were able to install using the public ppa after the copy
<cprov> nhandler: P3A files are stored in a separated (private) librarian instance.
<cprov> nhandler: the only way it could work was if the file was already public, i.e uploaded to a public PPA, then copied to a P3A then copied back to a public location.
<maxb> ooi, what criteria does Launchpad apply to discriminate "Incomplete (without response)" and "Incomplete (with reponse)"
<maxb> ?
<beuno> maxb, I guess when there's a comment?
<maxb> Any comment since the status was last changed?
<maxb> I suppose I could answer this myself by messing around on staging
<beuno> BjornT, intellectronica, gmb, ^
<maxb> Or I could wait until 3.0 :-)
<intellectronica> maxb: incomplete (with response) means there was a new comment on that bug since it was last put in the incomplete state
<intellectronica> so the workflow is: you say "this bug is incomplete, please provide more info", then you wait for a comment...
<maxb> thanks
<thou> hi!  if i add a PGP key to my user, is it possible to remove it later?
<kiko> thou, you can, yes -- but why would you want to?
<kiko> or thou canst, more appropriately :)
<thou> :-)
<thou> kiko, my team has a code-signing pgp key; it's not my personal one
<kiko> thou, hmmm. and why do you wanna associate that with your account?
<thou> i am exploring the best way to manage uploading source packages to a PPA, signed by the team's key
<thou> i don't want to sign the packages with my personal key
<thou> i'm not sure if i should add a new launchpad user for the team, and associate the key with that user
<kiko> cprov, can you advise thou on the best course of action
<thou> i thought, if the team's key is associated with any user that is a member of the project, then it would work
<cprov> thou: let me catch up quickly
<thou> sure
<thou> fyi, we build our software on a lot of platforms; trying to use launchpad for handling ubuntu packages, but we use a common user on our build farm to build everything, and we have a single host that has the private key for signing all of our packages
<cprov> thou: okay, if the key signing a source belong to a member of the team owning the PPA the upload will be accepted.
<cprov> thou: I just don't understand why you don't want the person responsible for a source change to sign it.
<kiko> thou, gpg keys are pretty personal things :)
<thou> sure
<thou> that's why i *don't* want my key used for this
<thou> there might be 5 different people working on building a release
<thou> and 100 people who made code changes
<kiko> thou, right, but any of those people can sign the source and it will be accepted
<kiko> that's cprov's point -- not using a shared gpg key makes a lot more sense
<thou> but we use a shared account
<kiko> a shared account.. where?
<thou> and we have a single code-signing key that is well known (build@mysql.com)
<thou> not a launchpad account, but ... hrm, i'm not explaining well
<kiko> thou, I think I'd create a separate LP account for that address, then.
<kiko> thou, we do that for our PQM account for instance
<kiko> (not for the same reason, I'm just giving the rationale for having an account for a robot)
<thou> ok, and subscribe that account as a member of the project team
<kiko> precisely
<thou> that "feels" better to me
<kiko> for launchpad the pqm bot can write to our branches
<thou> i was concerned if launchpad users are meant to be real people
<kiko> and in fact it is the only thing that actually does (USUALLY, though sometimes we break the rules)
<thou> ok, great
<kiko> they mostly are, but this is an acceptable violation of that guideline
<kiko> usually people ask that bots be created as teams
<kiko> which often works, but for this case, obviously doesn't
<thou> and it's not a bot, really
<thou> although we will script it, of course, someone will have to push the button to say "yes, it's OK, publish this"
<thou> kiko, cprov: thanks a lot for your advice
<kiko> thou, a pleasure talking to you by the way, haven't seen you asking around here before
<thou> no, i'm trying to take over from mordred
<kiko> thou, yeah.. pqm is similar in that it is email controlled
<kiko> thou, the main difference is probably that while I don't know your script I absolutely HATE pqm
<kiko> oh-oh said it out loud again
 * kiko gets in trouble
<thou> i don't know my script either.  not sure it exists yet.
<kiko> thou, there's this autoppa thing that jamu wrote. have you seen it?
<thou> yeah
<thou> too limited for me
<kiko> not extensible enough, or just the wrong design?
<thou> the template thing only handles different ubuntu releases (hardy/intrepid/etc.)
<cprov> thou: I'm glad to help, let me know if you guys need help with multiple-ppas (just released in 2.2.3).
<thou> i need to be able to create some packages that, e.g., don't include innodb at all
<kiko> mmm
<thou> so my files listing will or won't include some sets
<jkakar> thou: You mean not including innodb in a Depends: line?
<thou> i'm planning to use m4 to generate the real debian/*
<jkakar> That sounds weird. :)
<jkakar> It sounds like you want different packages that pull in different things.  Like a myproject-common for the common stuff and a myproject-innodb for the InnoDB extensions.
<kiko> jkakar, hey, some people use m4 to generate .procmailrc files
<thou> hmm
<jkakar> kiko: Sure, m4 is great.  From knowing nothing about thou's problem I get the sense he may be generating different Debian packaging files and using them to build packages with the same name, which is a bad idea.
<kiko> with the same name?!
<thou> we'll have mysql-enterprise-classic-gpl, mysql-enterprise-pro-commercial, etc.
<jkakar> thou: You can specify more than one package in your control file.  AutoPPA can build more than one .deb at a time for the same release.
<thou> where classic, pro, advanced, etc. include different sets of features
<jkakar> Those sound like different packages with different inputs.  Perhaps all relying on some shared core package.
<thou> jakwell, that's like building client, server, libs, test packages
<thou> like sub-packages, right?
<thou> so we have libmysqlclientVER-dev.deb, mysql-client-VER.deb, mysql-common-VER.deb, mysql-server-VER.deb
<thou> those are all defined in the control file
<jkakar> Cool, then you can build them all at once with AutoPPA.
<thou> but i need the option of building all of those in the 'pro' or 'classic' configuration
<thou> and 'pro' and 'classic', etc., are almost identical
<thou> but have different features sets defined, which means different ./configure --foo, resulting in different files and directories lists
<thou> and of course build those for dapper, hardy, intrepid, ...
<jkakar> Right.  All possible permutations of terribleness. ;)
<thou> afaiks autoppa handles the hardy/intrepid mess
<jkakar> thou: Your idea to generate the debian directory doesn't sound so bad now.
<thou> but doesn't handle the pro/classic mess
<jkakar> thou: Yep.
<cprov> thou: the classic/pro mess could be handled in the debian/rules, as "a single source generating multiple debs", but it may get *too* complex for managing
<jkakar> In which case AutoPPA templating system will work for you (though, yeah, it could get pretty hairy).
<thou> cprov: yes, i can see that for rules (it could be any executable, after all) but how to handle the .files and so forth, which are text files?
<thou> i can use wildcards, perhaps
<thou> but that is kind of sketchy it seems
<jkakar> I wonder how common this problem is.  I think it wouldn't be too hard to extend AutoPPA to handle "custom keys" that one could use to make the templating magic work more magically.
<jkakar> But it feels a bit special-cased... which makes me wonder about supporting plugins for this kind of thing.
<jkakar> Though, implementing a plugin is probably too much work for most people.
<adrian15555> Hi. I had a problem on uploading a package named: fai to PPA. Unknown distribution: fai. More details here: http://www.gulic.org/pastebin/27    Can you please help me? Thank you.
<cprov> adrian15555: it's a broken debian/changelog entry, use one of the ubuntu series (intrepid, jaunty, ...)
<thou> ... e.g., the .files for our mysql-server* package may include some things in usr/bin (mysqld_safe, mysqladmin for example), and our client .deb includes other things (mysql, etc.).  I don't see how to handle that with wildcards, but also be able to leave out usr/bin/innochecksum if innodb isn't included
<thou> jkakar: from a 30-minute glance at AutoPPA, my opinion (and remember I'm very new to this area) is that it's great for the normal (99%) case where you need to manage different debian versions automatically. I think that is what I would focus on.  It's really quite simple regarding what it does, and i see that as a positive thing.
<thou> even for mysql, community packages only have a single flavor
<thou> it's just our crazy sales/marketing (and some weird licensing issues) that make us have these different flavors that i'm worried about, and i think it's a very special case
<jkakar> thou: Cool.  AutoPPA needs some love (to fix a variety of small issues), but it does work fairly well for that typical case, yeah.
<jkakar> thou: Yeah.
<jkakar> thou: it sounds like you could still use m4 (or whatever) to generate the packaging files and get benefit from AutoPPA for the build-for-every-release use case.
<adrian15555> cprov, Do you mean that "fai (3.2.4+svn4837-0ubuntu2~ppa1) intrepid; urgency=low" is wrong?
<thou> jkakar: yep, what i have to determine is ... do i want one more tool in my toolchain? does it buy me anything, when i'm already generating everything?
<cprov> adrian15555: no, this one looks correct.
<adrian15555> cprov, So what did you mean then?
<thou> jkakar: at the very least, i'll steal some code from you :-)
<jkakar> thou: Please do. :)
<jkakar> thou: Also, patches welcome. :)
<adrian15555> cprov, I can give you more details if you want to.
<cprov> adrian15555: the upload path is the problem,  '~adrian15/ppa/fai/'
<thou> jkakar: i certainly will, if i manage to get that far
<cprov> adrian15555: if you are aiming you ppa named 'fai' it should be '~adrian/fai/' only
<adrian15555> cprov, "Change the incoming entry to the path to the PPA you're working with" That's what I read at: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA How am I supposed to
<adrian15555> cprov, ok.
<adrian15555> cprov, This howto needs improvement then
<adrian15555> cprov, I am going to try your suggestion. Thank you very much.
<adrian15555> Whenever you upload a package to your PPA. If it gets accepted. How long are you supposed to wait until the Accept message? Thank you.
<mwhudson> adrian15555: i think it's the next */20 in cron-speak
<mwhudson> (though that might be something else)
<cprov> adrian15555: the process runs */5, so if you are unlucky up to 10 min ;)
<maxb> */20 is the publisher?
<adrian15555> cprov, ok. I am going to upload two more packages and tomorrow I will check it
<cprov> maxb: exactly
<adrian15555> Thank you much everyone. Bye.
<cprov> maxb: btw, I've just run queue-builder to create builds for the binary P-a-s lines, it's done.
<cprov> maxb: let me know if there are other missing builds.
<maxb> Looks good, I see the hppa builders just finishing up those builds :-)
<cprov> maxb: very nice, -1 problem.
<Tiefflieger> hi, anyone else having problems connecting to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games ?
<beuno> Tiefflieger, yes, we're working on fixing it
<beuno> well, cprov is  :)
<Tiefflieger> ok, thanks :-)
<cprov> Tiefflieger: the fix will be released very soon.
<Tiefflieger> i just wanted to ask because it's been hours since it first occurs... and like the header of 'edge' says: 'please report all bugs' ;-)
<beuno> Tiefflieger, sure, thanks for letting us know
<Agafonov> Hi, I wish to know the status of launchpad bug I've submitted - https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/353950 - anyone cares?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353950 in launchpad "Timeout while approving large group membership" [Undecided,New]
<beuno> Agafonov, of course we care!
<beuno> Agafonov, we've just been busy rolling out a new version of Launchpad these past days
<beuno> I've re-assigned it to the correct sub-project, and the right people will look at it early next week
<Agafonov> I've noted some changes :)
<Agafonov> beuno: how can I learn which sub-project?
<beuno> Agafonov, well, anything to do with people/teams/projects is the "registry" sub-project
<beuno> but it's hard to guess
<beuno> which is why we ask people to file it against launchpad, and we re-jiggle them later on
<Ursinha> beuno, catch me in midair, just opened that bug for triage :)
<Ursinha> *caught
<Agafonov> beuno: oh, already re-assigned, thanks.
<beuno> Ursinha, :)
<mdke> any rosetta developers around?
<beuno> mdke, unlikely, but maybe danilos is
 * mdke tickles danilos 
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> trying to make my 1st patch
<BUGabundo> need help branching in LP https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/mobile-broadband-provider-info/mobile-broadband-provider-info.ubuntu
<BUGabundo> what do I need to do?
<Snova> You're trying to create a branch?
<BUGabundo> yes
<beuno> BUGabundo, aren't the instructions right on the page?
<BUGabundo> to fix a string and then request a merge
<beuno> bzr branch lp:~network-manager/mobile-broadband-provider-info/mobile-broadband-provider-info.ubuntu
<BUGabundo> from ubuntu archive version
<Snova> bzr branch lp:~network-manager/...
<BUGabundo> done that!
<BUGabundo> but that just takes if offline, correct?
<beuno> BUGabundo, that gets you the code
<BUGabundo> not to my LP branch!
<Snova> Modify it, the push it to your own branch: bzr push lp:~<username>/network-manager/<branch name>
<BUGabundo> ahh ok
<beuno> BUGabundo, then you want to push the cahnges
<beuno> changes
<BUGabundo> so I need to push *everything*
<beuno> have you committed them?
<BUGabundo> I thought I could just push the changes
<BUGabundo> if LP branched everything internally
<Snova> No, you have to commit them first: bzr commit -m "Description of change"
<Snova> Then push to the new branch. How you request a merge, I don't know.
<BUGabundo> local commit done
<Snova> I know how to use Bzr reasonably well, but I don't get a lot of opportunities to learn other features...
<BUGabundo> now to push it
<Snova> Ok, then I believe the next step is to push it, and then request the merge (not sure where that is).
<BUGabundo> what is the correct command?
<Snova> bzr push lp:~<username>/network-manager/<branch name> # I think
<BUGabundo> No handlers could be found for logger "bzr"
<beuno> BUGabundo, ignore that for now
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> [ 3589] 2009-04-03 22:25:48.100 INFO: Created new branch.
<BUGabundo> Created new branch.
<Snova> What does it mean? I've never seen it.
<BUGabundo> I don't know
<BUGabundo> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bugabundo/network-manager/bug353957
<BUGabundo> but its there
<BUGabundo> merge request done
<BUGabundo> WOOT
<BUGabundo> is this any good https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bugabundo/network-manager/bug353957/+merge/5210 ?
<mterry> I can't find the 'register a release' link anymore off the series page...  Am I being stupid?
<beuno> mterry, no, I'm sorry about that
<beuno> we changed something
<beuno> we will fix it soon
<beuno> in the meantime, register a milestone
<mterry> beuno: Ah.  So right now I can't?
<mterry> beuno: OK.  Will that have a side-effect of registering a release?
<beuno> mterry, yes  :)
<mterry> beuno: Sweet.  Thanks
<beuno> welcome'
<mterry> beuno: I see, I then 'Publish a release' from the milestone page?
<beuno> mterry, yes
<joshjtl> hi folks
<joshjtl> trying to report a bug... need to know what info to attach to it
<BUGabundo> joshjtl: this is not the place to ask
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> #ubuntu-bugs tends to be better
<joshjtl> ok thx
<MTecknology> joey: HEY!
<BUGabundo> hey MTecknology.... no I remember from where I used to talk to you
<MTecknology> joey: you made me report a bug.... bug 354823 - I was retargetting that the exact same time you were....
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354823 in launchpad "No redirect for retargetted bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354823
<MTecknology> BUGabundo: oh?
<BUGabundo> from #lp
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> and where did we talk last?
<BUGabundo> on +1
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> I'm in a lot of channels, I don't bother remembering where I know somebody from, only who they are
<BUGabundo> I also have bad memory
<MTecknology> Work at 01:00 - so it's bed time before a long night
<joey> MTecknology, lol
#launchpad 2009-04-04
<BUGabundo> hey some one help here
<BUGabundo> $ bzr push lp:~bugabundo/network-manager/mobile-broadband-provider-info/mobile-broadband-provider-info
<BUGabundo> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "/~bugabundo/network-manager/mobile-broadband-provider-info/mobile-broadband-provider-info": : Cannot create branch at '/~bugabundo/network-manager/mobile-broadband-provider-info/mobile-broadband-provider-info'
<BUGabundo> what am I doing wrong?
<jkakar> BUGabundo: Take out the last "/mobile-broadband-provider-info".
<jkakar> BUGabundo: The format is lp:~<username>/<project>/<branch name>
<BUGabundo> Iahh
<BUGabundo> yay
<BUGabundo> works
<jkakar> :)
<BUGabundo> thanks jkakar
<jkakar> BUGabundo: My pleasure.
<BUGabundo> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bugabundo/network-manager/mobile-broadband-provider-info/+register-merge
<BUGabundo> now I need to request a merge to the correct place
<BUGabundo> I tried it earlier, but asac said I used the wrong place
<BUGabundo> it seems, that following LP suggestion it try to merge it to NM and not MBPI
<BUGabundo> and searching for it, only returns my branch
<wgrant> BUGabundo: I think your branch is in the wrong project...
<wgrant> You probably want mobile-broadband-provider-info, not network-manager.
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> I branched mbpi
<wgrant> And put it in network-manager..?
<BUGabundo> at least I think I did
<BUGabundo> I don't know
<BUGabundo> 1st time here...
<wgrant> You branched from the right place.
<wgrant> But you pushed to the wrong URL.
<BUGabundo> ok
<wgrant> Hit the edit button on your branch.
<BUGabundo> I pushed it to the address asac and jkakar gave me
<wgrant> And reassign it to the right project.
<wgrant> No you didn't.
<wgrant> You pushed it to an address that they wouldn't have given to you, because it didn't work.
<BUGabundo> ok fixed https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bugabundo/network-manager/mobile-broadband-provider-info/+edit
<BUGabundo> now the proj says mbpi
<wgrant> Now try merging.
<BUGabundo> it seems to work
<BUGabundo> how is reviewer?
<BUGabundo> do I leave networkmanager?
<wgrant> That I can't tell you.
<wgrant> It depends on the project.
<BUGabundo> this is what I pushed $ bzr push lp:~bugabundo/network-manager/mobile-broadband-provider-info
<BUGabundo> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bugabundo/mobile-broadband-provider-info/mobile-broadband-provider-info/+merge/5213
<BUGabundo> hope its okay now
<wgrant> I would have named the branch differently, but that's not bad.
<BUGabundo> (12:27:04 AM) asac: it should have been: ~network-manager/mobile-broadband-provider-info/...
<wgrant> He means ~bugabundo, not ~network-manager.
<wgrant> You can't write to ~network-manager.
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> guess that's what I got confused
<BUGabundo> thanks for the help
<BUGabundo> ok now to give it a better name
<wgrant> Something indicative of the changes it contains.
<wgrant> bug-XXXXXX, for example.
<wgrant> Or bug-XXXXXX-foo-the-bar
<BUGabundo> name : fix312376-353957-280490
<BUGabundo> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bugabundo/mobile-broadband-provider-info/bug-312376-353957-280490
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> thanks once again
<wgrant> np
<BUGabundo> if it goes ok, it will be my first code contribution
<mrooney> I created a release from a milestone, but now I seem stuck with the milestone description shoved BEFORE my release description, and unformatted even! Is there a way to...fix this?
<beuno> mrooney, filing a bug
<beuno> I will chase it down on monday
<wgrant> I don't particularly like the way the milestone<->release merging was landed half-baked, with a pretty confusing UI remaining.
<mrooney> it seems very neat in theory, though it took me a solid 5 minutes to find the release button in the milestone
<mrooney> I kept looking in the series
<mrooney> beuno: just file it against launchpad?
<mrooney> wgrant: yeah, now I have to modify my milestone to merge correctly with the release since I need to release before monday
<mrooney> and then save that somewhere to put back as the milestone description once it is fixed
<wgrant> Am I the only one to be finding LP *really* *really* slow today?
<wgrant> My routing to there is utterly broken today (via US, then Germany, then London), but 350ms latency shouldn't make it as slow as it is now.
<wgrant> mrooney: bug #340934 is about the difficulty of registering a release.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340934 in launchpad-registry "Can't register a release" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340934
<mrooney> wgrant: ah thanks!
<mrooney> beuno: okay, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/354863 , thanks for any help on it!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354863 in launchpad "milestone description is injected into release description with no choice (and without formatting)" [Undecided,New]
<luke-jr> are projects required to have development focus?
<beuno> luke-jr, no, but it's convenient
<beuno> now, it's also convenient that I stop working
 * beuno -> off
<luke-jr> err
<luke-jr> ok, so how can I tell LP i don't have one? ☺
<rockstar> luke-jr, what would be your use case for having no focus of development?
<luke-jr> rockstar: everyone has their own private codebase
<rockstar> luke-jr, please tell me someone actually releases the software.
<luke-jr> yes, a few branches do ☺
<luke-jr> but they're in competition, so preference cannot be given
<rockstar> luke-jr, so you have a few different serieses then.
<rockstar> So don't set a development focus, but create a few different serieses.
<luke-jr> I did
<luke-jr> but the Code page is bugging me about it
<luke-jr> A development focus branch hasn't been specified, set it now.
<nhandler> What date format do the polls on Launchpad use?
<vagrantc> greetings folks. i used to go to: es, 138 normal]
<vagrantc> 20:38 -!- Home page for #launchpad: https://launchpad.net
<vagrantc> gah.
<vagrantc> greetings folks. i used to go to: https://code.launchpad.net/~vagrantc/ to find all the bzr branches i was interested in, and it would show me them all. now it only shows me owned branches. i can click on registered, or subscribed, ... but i really miss having them all in one view ... how do you get that?
<wgrant> nhandler: Probably YYYY-MM-DD
<wgrant> I thought it said.
<wgrant> Apparently not.
<wgrant> nhandler: Bug #176943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 176943 in launchpad-foundations "polls dont have an example for date format" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176943
<wgrant> But the format described there is wrong.
<wgrant> Actually, it accepts MM-DD-YYYY or YYYY-MM-DD
<nhandler> wgrant: It says Date and Time
<wgrant> nhandler: HH:MM:SS.SSSS..., I supose
<wgrant> Try it on staging.
<nhandler> Thanks wgrant. It looks like it worked.
<wgrant> cprov: I see there's no longer a way to look at all of the versions of a DSP
<c_korn> hello, get the additional PPAs I create also GPG signed?
<c_korn> ah, yes
<magcius> Is there a way to close a Launchpad bug through bzr from the commit message?
<kiko> magcius, not sure, let me check
<LarstiQ> magcius: from the bzr side, use commit --fixes, don't know what Launchpad does to handle that.
<magcius> LarstiQ, I'm using DVC for emacs, and I don't think it has capabilities to support that.
<wgrant> That will link the bug and branch, but won't actually close the bug (it's a difficult thing to work out in which circumstances it should be closed, but I hear it's being worked on)
<foolano> hi guys, one quick question. Is there any way to take a look to the stats of downloaded packages from a PPA? It'd be great for those who use them as "official" repostirories for our projects to see what packages are more popular and so on
<magcius> wgrant, oh whoops, I meant set as resolved.
<wgrant> magcius: resolved == closed
<magcius> wgrant, I thought Fix Committed was a resolution.
<wgrant> It's not a final state.
<wgrant> But it is the right state for this, you're right.
<wgrant> (Fix Committed once it's in trunk, Fix Released once it's in a release)
<LarstiQ> or Fix Committed when it is in a public branch, Fix Released when it's in trunk
<magcius> I was wondering about a commit message because DVC only has mechanisms for a commit message.
<wgrant> That doesn't make sense, I don't think.
<wgrant> magcius: Hm? What about the commit message?
<magcius> wgrant, is there a way to set status from a commit message?
<wgrant> magcius: No, overloading commit messages with metadata is a bad idea.
<wgrant> magcius: bzr supports a special revision property which specified bugs closed.
<LarstiQ> wgrant: it does, in the absence of Fix Merged
<wgrant> LarstiQ: But the fix is not committed in that project just because Joe Random's branch has the fix.
<magcius> Hmmph.
<wgrant> The correct solution was to link a branch with the status set to Fix Availab.e
<wgrant> But that was removed - presumably it was replaced with merge proposals.
<LarstiQ> wgrant: Bazaar's bug workflow predates all that. When there is a revision available that fixes the bug, it's Fix Committed to us.
<wgrant> LarstiQ: Interesting... but bzr uses Bundle Buggy, doesn't it?
<LarstiQ> wgrant: for keeping track of what still needs to be reviewed/sent to pqm, yes
<wgrant> LarstiQ: I mean, it's not fully doing things the Launchpad Way®.
<LarstiQ> wgrant: true.
<magcius> Wait, is PQM deployed on Launchpad?
<LarstiQ> magcius: nope.
<LarstiQ> magcius: you can combine tarmac with launchpad though.
<magcius> So where is PQM used?
<wgrant> Most of Canonical's projects seem to use it.
<LarstiQ> as well as some none-Canonical projects.
<magcius> Mind explaining what a few of these things are?
<magcius> They seem to overlap a bit.
<LarstiQ> magcius: that's right
<LarstiQ> magcius: the Bazaar project has been using Bundle Buggy (http://bundlebuggy.aaronbentley.com/) and PQM long before similar features in Launchpad became available.
<LarstiQ> magcius: PQM acts as an auomated gatekeeper, http://bazaar-vcs.org/Workflows
<magcius> Okay.
<LarstiQ> magcius: do you have specific questions?
 * LarstiQ isn't entirely awake yet
<magcius> You mentioned Tarmac... that looks like PQM + Bundle Buggy
<LarstiQ> magcius: that's the gist of it. A pro is that it integrates more with Launchpad. A con is that it integrates more with Launchpad :)
<LarstiQ> and well, PQM is a bit hard to set up
<wgrant> Just a bit.
<magcius> Is bzr still using BB + PQM or have they moved over to LP.
<LarstiQ> magcius: still using BB + PQM
<LarstiQ> use LP for bugs and code hosting
<mdke> can anyone tell me the best way to resolve this error with bzr/lp - http://paste.ubuntu.com/144195/
<mdke> do I need to upgrade my local repository?
 * mdke tries that anyway
<mdke> ok, that broke
 * LarstiQ looks
<LarstiQ> mdke: is the lp one rich-root, or the local one?
<mdke> LarstiQ: I thought they both were
<mdke> apparently not
<mdke> I think the lp one is not
<mdke> anyway, I broke my local repository so I've deleted it and checked it out again
<mdke> that has fixed it
<LarstiQ> right
<LarstiQ>     repository: Packs containing knits without subtree support
<LarstiQ> is what `bzr info lp:~mdke/ubuntu-doc/help.ubuntu.com/ -v` told me
<j1mc> hello, i made a mistake in registering a new series.  can someone assist me?
<j1mc> the mistake should be clear if you go here: https://code.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs
<j1mc> both karmic and jaunty are linked to the same branch
<j1mc> nm, i figured it out. :)
<speakman> Why is the "registered bugtrackers" a dropdown list instead of a text field for urls?
<jpds> Because the bugtracker at the URL may not be supported?
<speakman> oh, it integrates in some way?
<speakman> It's not a bad idea to make an optional text-field for an url which then gets linked to on the "Bugs"-button in LP :)
<kwah> hi all
<kwah> is this a place to ask questions about PPA?
<kwah> don't mind, found an answer, RTFM and Google rule! :D
<kwah> nipe
<kwah> nope
<kwah> still need help
<kwah> its about PPA for binary only distribution
<LarstiQ> kwah: what is your question?
<kwah> there is GIS software
<kwah> it is Free like in beer
<kwah> but should be distributed without any modifocations
<kwah> I want through https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse
<kwah> and it seems that it is like "restricted" component of ubuntu
<kwah> but it restricts use of SW were one can get benefit
<kwah> So, I made a conclusion that there is no chance to get it into PPA
<kwah> am I right?
<LarstiQ> kwah: you'll have to ask Canonical to be sure
<kwah> I am already pretty sure... There is "Thus we will not distribute software that is licensed "freely for non-commercial use"." clause which is true for this SW
<kwah> Door is closed.
<LarstiQ> ok
<magcius> Hmm... for some reason bzr commit --fixes lp:BUGID isn't working.
<james_w> magcius: causing a bzr crash, or not linking the branch to the bug?
<magcius> It's the main branch on the project (trunk)... does it still have to be linked?
<Snova> Is it possible to delete a project?
<james_w> Snova: file a question at http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad to request it
<james_w> magcius: yeah, it should still be linked I think
<Snova> james_w: I take it you can't, then? Oh well.
<Snova> *without asking
<james_w> well, I don't have the power anyway
<james_w> doing it in response to someone asking on IRC isn't very safe
<james_w> and letting someone just delete a project might not be a good idea, because not everyone in the project might agree
<Snova> No, I was just considering creating a project for a little thing of mine... but I figure it won't last too long, so...
<nhandler> Snova: The LP admins are usually pretty good about responding to deletion requests on LP answers
<Snova> Alright.
<Ienorand> So lp is down?
<AnMaster_ipv6> is lp down?
<rconan> anyone else having problems with launchpad?
<AnMaster_ipv6> yes
<AnMaster_ipv6> I just asked same
<rconan> good
<AnMaster_ipv6> pushing works
<rconan> not just me then
<Ienorand> Seems so
<Agafonov> LP is defenetely out of order and said me to let you know
<Agafonov> beuno: ?
<AnMaster_ipv6> anyone know how how long this will take? or why it happened
<bencrisford> anyone know why i cant connect to the site?
<bencrisford> or is it just me?
<cavedon> hi, all
<cavedon> page https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wengophone/+question/66496 is not loading
<cavedon> and keeps asking me to tell you on ICR :)
<cavedon> IRC
<Ienorand> lp is down yes, and no no one currently here seems to know why (no "officials" around I guess )
<cavedon> Ienorand: ic, thanks
<bencrisford> I guess that answers me also ;)
<gmb> Ienorand: I'm an "official." Escalating this now.
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | LP appears to be down; gmb investigating
<Ienorand> Hallelujah, our prayers have been heard...
<gmb> Ienorand: If I'm the answer to your prayers, you'd better rexamine your religion ;)
<Ienorand> I'm an atheist, anyone helping me out is my lord :)
<gmb> Ienorand: Thee and me both. Anyway, trying to find a sysadmin now...
<slangasek> bugs.lp.net is down?
<Ienorand> slangasek: Yes, being examined.
<slangasek> ok, good :)
<hypnose-kroete> hi
<bencrisford> hi
<gmb> Quick update on the LP being down situation: I'm in the process of getting hold of a sysadmin.
<hypnose-kroete> I get a faulire massage at "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/50651/+viewstatus", therefore i should tell it to you on this irc channel
<jpds> hypnose-kroete: It's known, see /topic
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The connect operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/50651/+text)
<gmb> Yes, thanks ubottu. You're as unhelpful as ever.
<hypnose-kroete> oh, ko
<testcees> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<jpds> testcees: Please see /topic
<testcees> ty
<hypnose-kroete> ok, ciao all
<kiko> I hate saturdays
<Ienorand> kiko: sundays are worse
 * jpds hugs kiko - not the end of the world.
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | LP is down; we're working on it
<kiko> hmph
<rryan> Launchpad is down?
<rUoK5> yes, it's in the topic
<Mr_Grieves|> rryan -- see topic
 * pcardune looks at topic :)
<rryan> :) sorry
<Mr_Grieves|> While waiting for launchpad to come back up, is there a way to tell apt to install a specific version of a package, ignoring dependencies?
<Mr_Grieves|> I know about dpkg --force-downgrade, but is there a way to tell it to fetch, too?
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP is down; we're working on it | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Snova> I think the syntax is "apt-get install package=version", but I don't know what format "version" is supposed to be.
<Snova> Also, dpkg can't download.
<Mr_Grieves|> Snova: I've tried that, but then it wants to uninstall everything before it downgrades
<Mr_Grieves|> This is libc6 I want to downgrades so everything depends on it :)
<Snova> Oh dear... why?
<UGe> I guess to ignore dependencies you need to use dpkg with some force option
<Mr_Grieves|> Because I'm an idiot :) I added a bad repo and it upgraded libc6 (along with a few hundred other packages...) to faulty versions.
<Snova> Oh dear... I don't think downgrading anything is generally easy.
<UGe> does not sound like you should do that if you have to ask here :) (nothing personal, just general experience, I wouldn't do it either)
<Mr_Grieves|> UGe: the --force-downgrade option works, but I don't have the package.
<UGe> which package?
<Mr_Grieves|> UGe -- I understand :) I've been doing this all morning by grabbing the packages from launchpad, but now its broken
<joey> >> LP is back
<Mr_Grieves|> libc6=2.8~20080505-0ubuntu9
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Mr_Grieves|> Yay!
<dtchen> joey: thanks
<Ursinha> :)
<rUoK5> yay
<Ampelbein> Mr_Grieves|: you could always use ftp://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/
<joey> dtchen, I didn't do it but on behalf of the sysadmin team.. you're welcome and sorry for the interruption
<joey> :-)
<Ampelbein> (or a mirror thats nearer to you)
<hyperair> is there something wrong with launchpad?
<hyperair> Please try again
<hyperair> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<hyperair> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<gmb> hyperair: See /topic
<dtchen> hyperair: try again, seems to work now
<gmb> Yeah, should be coming back up now.
<hyperair> hmm yeah it does
<hyperair> gmb: i don't see anything of interest in /topic by the way
<gmb> Damn, Ursinha beat me to it.
<gmb> hyperair: It *did* say "Launchpad is down, we're working on it.
<gmb> Honest.
<Ursinha> he did
<Ursinha> I just ripped that off
<Ursinha> because LP is up again
<Ursinha> :)
<hyperair> hahaha =p
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is up again, and sorry for the inconvenience. Enjoy! | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<BobbyMcGee10> Hello, I'm wondering if Launchpad is down for anyone else q GA
<Mr_Grieves|> :)
<BobbyMcGee10> Oops, sorry, just saw that. Will try again. Thx GA
<Ursinha> :)
<BobbyMcGee10> launchpad is still down for me GA
<arcfi> BobbyMcGee10, i've had problems 10 min ago, now it's looks ok
<BobbyMcGee10> *refreshes* finally! it comes up. :) SKSK
<BobbyMcGee10> quit
#launchpad 2009-04-05
<rconan> hmm... seems to be back up
<rconan> oh... just saw topic
<hyperair> email thing's still down
<hyperair> An error occurred while processing a mail you sent to Launchpad's email
<hyperair> interface.
<joey> hmm let me look at it hyperair
<hyperair> joey: alright, thanks
<joey> hyperair, it looks like the process is up and running again. You might retry it and let me know
<joey> hyperair, actually
<joey> hyperair, your email errored
<joey> Signature couldn%27t be verified: (7, 9, %27No public key%27)
<joey> hyperair, see https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface  for a refresher
<hyperair> joey: no public key? all my mails are signed.
<hyperair> joey: and i only have one pair of keys.
<joey> Error message=Invalid signature for Chow Loong Jin %3Chyperair@gmail.com%3E:%0A    Signature couldn%27t be verified: (7, 9, %27No public key%27)
<hyperair> what's that supposed to mean?
<hyperair> it can't find my public key?
<hyperair> i've been using the email interface for ages
<joey> looks that way
<hyperair> it started failing now.
<hyperair> https://launchpad.net/~hyperair <-- look at that. the ID.
<joey> you could retry it again to see if you just got caught in between server restarts
<hyperair> hmm okay
<joey> hmm yeah, that looks good
<hyperair> hmm it worked this tiem then?
 * hyperair still doesn't see a reply on the bug =\
<joey> let me know if you get an error or it doesn't update
<hyperair> joey: also you might like to fix the email it sends back upon failure.. it gives me a blank error message.
<joey> hmmm... could you bug that for me against "launchpad"
<hyperair> alright
<joey> thanks.
<joey> We were all out and about when this happened (we don't work on the weekends).  I was in a sporting goods store here in Colorado with the family
<joey> The gang will triage that on Monday morning and get it to the right team to fix
<joey> We had a nice break in the blizzard here so I thought I'd get out while I could
<hyperair> joey: okay awesome. it's working now, thanks =)
<joey> hyperair, great! I suspect it was because we had some other components come back online after the main LP site was restored. Probably was affected by that
<hyperair> joey: ah i see. that sounds likely.
<hyperair> joey: but the blank message on the other hand, probably wasn't caused by that ;)
<hyperair> anyway it's daybreak and i should head to bed now
<joey> er no, I don't think so
<joey> the msg that is
<joey> :-)
<hyperair> =)
<joey> Go to sleep you vampire!
<hyperair> hahaha
<CarlFK> is there a way to report a bug against a line of code
<CarlFK> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mdipierro/web2conf/devel/annotate/head%3A/INSTALL#L14
<CarlFK> "#  Don't need dabo for deployment / server" is incorrect.
<vadi2> Hi. I put a backported package into my ppa, and made the build-depends and depends field depend on the version >= in the ppa. But launchpad, when building, is not linking to my package in ppa but ubuntus. how can I rectify this?
<ausimage> I have a question about openId service...
<ausimage> my plugin is asking for additional information and yet launchpad is not returning it
<ausimage> https://login.launchpad.net/+openid?openid.return_to=http%3A%2F%2Fbeta.newyork-ubuntu.com%2FMain%2FHomePage%3Faction%3Dedit&openid.mode=checkid_setup&openid.identity=https%3A%2F%2Flogin.launchpad.net%2F%2Bid%2FBwLPRme&openid.trust_root=http%3A%2F%2Fbeta.newyork-ubuntu.com&openid.sreg.required=fullname&
<ausimage> any ideas why not?
<savvas> ausimage: it worked for me
<savvas> the link for openid in my case is http://launchpad.net/~medigeek
<ausimage> well yeah... but I want the full name back
<savvas> oh :)
<ausimage> yeah... I got the thing to authorize... but I can't get anything but my url
<ausimage> openid.sreg.required=fullname <== that is supposed to return fullname ????
<ausimage> or did the spec change?
<ausimage> savvas?
<ausimage> or who is the openId architect ?
<savvas> no idea :\
<savvas> I'm just a simple user :)
<ausimage> ahhh
<savvas> I found this bug though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/121533
<ausimage> like me :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 121533 in launchpad-foundations "Allow OpenID users to select which information to send to the Relaying Party" [Medium,Triaged]
<ausimage> so it is borked?
<savvas> from the looks of that bug and some of the comments for fullname, your site must be whitelisted (?)
<ausimage> oooh... how does whitelisting work then?
<wgrant> ausimage: savvas is correct - you have to get the RP URL whitelisted.
<ausimage> *.newyork-ubuntu.com is the New York State Ubuntu Community... so I think it should be
<wgrant> ausimage: Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<ausimage> K
<ausimage> thanks question asked...
<savvas> wgrant: would you happen to know about vadi2 's problem?
<savvas> I mean.. is one allowed to depend on packages from their own ppa?
<Snova> https://staging.launchpad.net/ seems to still be down...
<wgrant> vadi2: The package will only be available after the next */20 after it is built.
<wgrant> After that you can build-depend on it.
<vadi2> Ah. So if I rebuild, it should work?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Can you point me at the log, though?
<wgrant> Did it depwait, or actually fail?
<vadi2> it built against ubuntus version
<vadi2> and fails to run on the users machine, because apt properly pulled in my updated library
<wgrant> Do you still have a link to the old build log? (probably in an email)
<vadi2> https://launchpad.net/~mudlet-makers/+archive/ppa is the ppa in question - I've just sent it for rebuilding
<vadi2> ok moment
<vadi2> Eh
<vadi2> What should I search by? I can only find accepted and failed builds
<wgrant> What was the status of it? Dependency wait?
<wgrant> Wait.
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> You won't have got an email, as it succeeded.
<vadi2> No it built the package fine
<vadi2> It just linked against the libqscintilla that is in ubuntu intrepid
<wgrant> So it's not easy to find the build log.
<vadi2> and which is horribly broken and unusable (a widget editor that crashes on a newline). So I backported it in my ppa for intrepid
<wgrant> Can you point me at the URL to the build?
<vadi2> https://launchpad.net/~mudlet-makers/+archive/ppa/+build/923914/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.mudlet_0.2~beta8~ppa3_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz ?
<wgrant> I presumed you actually retried the build, which would have destroyed the log. However, since it failed, you can't have actually retried it.
<wgrant> s/failed/succeeded/
<vadi2> Well the logs are here: https://launchpad.net/~mudlet-makers/+archive/ppa/+builds?build_text=&build_state=built
<wgrant> I don't see a versioned build-dependency there.
<vadi2> I put it in control though
<vadi2> maybe i got the syntax wrong, hm
 * wgrant looks.
<vadi2> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7),
<vadi2>  libqscintilla2-dev (>= 2.3.2), lua5.1,
<vadi2>  liblua5.1-0-dev, qt4-dev-tools,
<vadi2>  libqt4-dev, cmake, libpcre3-dev
<vadi2> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, libqscintilla2-3 (>= 2.3.2)
<wgrant> ~ppa4 didn't have the versioned build-depend.
<vadi2> no that is ages old
<vadi2> I'm on like ppa9 now
<wgrant> ~ppa8 from your PPA, then?
<wgrant> (you pointed me at the log for ~ppa3...)
<vadi2> oh. sorry
<vadi2> yes ppa8 works too
<vadi2> because I then copied it to mudlet ppa. now ppa9 is just a rebuild, no changed
<vadi2> *changes
<wgrant> ~ppa8 built with the new one.
<wgrant> Which one didn't?
<vadi2> Are you sure? It tries to load 2.so.3
<vadi2> qscintilla in my ppa is 2.so.5
<wgrant> Unpacking libqscintilla2-3 (from .../libqscintilla2-3_2.3.2-0ubuntu2~mudlet-ppa2_i386.deb) ...
<vadi2> Would you mind installing and giving a try? I'm positive I installed from my ppa and it didn't work.
<wgrant> The builds for all three archs of ~ppa8 used libqscintilla2-3 from the PPA.
<wgrant> I've no intrepid machines around now, sorry.
<vadi2> Looks like new binary is built, I'll try again when the .debs are made
<wgrant> You can get them now if you try hard, or in 6 minutes the normal way.
<vadi2> hm. don't know how
<vadi2> just got a bunch of 404's ;)
<vadi2> alright, installed ppa9
<vadi2> Same issue. $ mudlet
<vadi2> mudlet: error while loading shared libraries: libqscintilla2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vadi2> http://mudlet.pastebin.com/m273c3577
<vadi2> here is the build log for ppa9: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24822729/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.mudlet_0.2~beta8~ppa9_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<vadi2> it properly uses the ppa version too: Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid/main libqscintilla2-3 2.3.2-0ubuntu2~mudlet-ppa2 [663kB]
<vadi2> So, consider my awfully confused :(
<wgrant> I think your qscintilla is broken.
<khopesh> so the code-hosting (sourceforge-like) portion of launchpad is slated to remain closed-source?
<wgrant> khopesh: Unfortunately so :(. It's only the parts that actually store the branches and manage imports from CVS and SVN, AFAICT.
<khopesh> eh?  I'm probalby missing something - how does that differ from the whole shebang?
<wgrant> khopesh: You said 'sourceforge-like'. I'm not sure what you mean by that.
<khopesh> what kind of bazaar interactivity does launchpad/codehosting permit?
<wgrant> Uploading/downloading/browsing branches, and mirroring from other VCSes.
<Snova> The first three I think are important, but I would be fine without mirroring, myself...
<vadi2> wgrant: how can it be?
<khopesh> i'm looking to implement a software-forge for my company's internal projects.  most important among the demands on such a thing are integrated wiki, bugs, and code repo, all with proper user separation to restrict access
<wgrant> vadi2: Your package is somehow causing it to like against .so.3. I don't know how.
<khopesh> we work almost exclusively in svn, and i don't imagine we'd change to bazaar
<wgrant> vadi2: but it's not a PPA problem.
<wgrant> khopesh: Launchpad doesn't have a wiki yet, and the code stuff doesn't support Subversion natively, even if it were to be released.
<khopesh> right, but it supports "continuous import of subversion and cvs repositories directly into a bazaar branch" which might be close enough
<wgrant> Those imports are not writable - they are one way.
<khopesh> yeah, i know.  i suspect we'll be using fisheye too
<khopesh> hmm, maybe i should re-visit the trac-wrapper systems then
<khopesh> it's just that i got a resounding 'boo' from my developers regarding trac
<vadi2> khopesh: I second them!
<wgrant> Trac seems to do everything, but badly.
<khopesh> but it appears far better than gforge or savane, and launchpad is likely a no-go, too
<wgrant> Launchpad you would certainly have to do some work on to make it fit.
<khopesh> wgrant and vadi2:  i agree
<khopesh> i /really/ don't want to home-brew this...
<vadi2> *cough* get the commercial license? it is available. (but, not a canonical employee, just a happy user)
<vadi2> *for usage of lp
<khopesh> oh, didn't know they were making that available
<wgrant> khopesh: I'm sure you would find many supporters (and scare the heck out of Canonical) if you started a project to add native support for more VCSes. Lots of people want things like git support.
<wgrant> You can get a commercial license to use launchpad.net for proprietary projects, but that won't do writable svn.
<khopesh> yeah, the problem is that my CEO won't give me developers to lead on such a project.  this is a stealth project because he doesn't understand putting non-hardware resources in IT
<wgrant> Ah. Unfortunate.
<khopesh> ah, no.  we need to host it ourselves or else the government contractor customers of ours will throw fits
<vadi2> ok, one other thing that you haven't listed
<khopesh> so if i were to home-brew it, it would be me plus some interns
<vadi2> is this github service they use. let me see if you can host that on your own
<khopesh> "they" == canonnical?
<vadi2> no
<MTecknology> How can I have a bug that I only made a comment in (not subscribed to) not show up under lp.net/~me/+bugs?
<wgrant> MTecknology: File a bug against Launchpad to remove commented-on bugs from that list.
<vadi2> khopesh: no sorry, doesnt look like thats open source either. http://lighthouseapp.com/
<wgrant> MTecknology: Serious bug-related people give up on +bugs quickly. I have hundreds upon hundreds of bugs there.
<MTecknology> wgrant: oh, ok - I just try to skim it once in a while for things that are jsut sitting out there.
<vadi2> khopesh: there was however a government person here a while back, looking to host a public government software on launchpad. maybe they'll understand. but that's a slim chance I know
<wgrant> MTecknology: Although I have filed nearly 1000 bugs in Launchpad, so 600 on that list probably isn't too bad.
<CarlFK> khopesh: you are looking for an open source bug tracking system?
<CarlFK> er...
<CarlFK> khopesh: you are looking for a bug tracking system that is open source that you can host on your own system?
<khopesh> CarlFK: foss or no, doesn't really matter.  i prefer foss.  must have at least integrated bugs + code + wiki
<khopesh> yes, i have to be able to host it
<CarlFK> how about svn+trac
<CarlFK> also I think http://alioth.debian.org would qualify
<khopesh> CarlFK: my developers dislike trac, but it's where i'm leaning.  alioth runs gforge, which i'm considering
<CarlFK> khopesh: my gf works at orbitz.com, very happy with http://www.jira.com
<khopesh> ah, jira.  that rings a bell.
<CarlFK> http://www.atlassian.com/software/jira/ "Because you've got issues!"  that's awesome
<khopesh> those are the fisheye people, iirc
<khopesh> two issues:  first, no wiki.  second, no code admin.  i need to be able to enable a manager to create a new project, which creates the software repository, wiki, and bug tracker
<khopesh> jira can't do that because it is not a software forge.  it's a supplemental tool for existing svn projects.  we actually already plan to use some of atlassian's products (fisheye)
 * hyperair yawns
<JanC> bugs in the apport retracing service, should those be filed agains launchpad or against apport or ...?
<wgrant> JanC: The retracer is part of apport.
<JanC> well, I sent a mail to ubuntu-devel-discuss, people will see it there I hope
<JanC> it's like 8:30am here and about time to sleep  ;)
<wgrant> JanC: File against apport, if you're not asleep yet.
<JanC> I'll try before i fall asleep on my keyboard...   :P
<JanC> wgrant: would that be apport-in-ubuntu or apport "upstream" ?
<wgrant> JanC: That's one of life's big unanswered questions.
<wgrant> JanC: I guess see where the majority of bugs are now.
<JanC> wgrant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/355481  hope that sounds sensible when written while half asleep ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355481 in apport "Apport retrace service invalidates valid crasher bugs" [Undecided,New]
<Unggnu> hi all
<Unggnu> Is it possible to copy/link an Ubuntu bug to another launchpad bug system?
<Unggnu> Without creating a new report?
<hyperair> ?
<hyperair> how about "also affects distribution"
<hyperair> or "also affects project"
<Unggnu> Ok, I have made a bug report against hplip package in Ubuntu. Hplip also uses launchpad so maybe I don't need to create a new report to make it upstream.
<hyperair> yeah you can do that
<Unggnu> How? :)
<hyperair> click "also affects project"
<Unggnu> seems to work, thank you
<Unggnu> More people should use Launchpad, makes upstream reporting much more easier :-D
<SMWEB> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~illyes-managers/illyes/main/files
<SMWEB> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<hyperair> heh only for ubuntu =p
<SMWEB> Hi everybody. Could someone check out what's going wrong with this branch?
<SMWEB> also, none of my other branches are working
<hyperair> probably an issue with launchapd
<hyperair> launchpad*
<hyperair> the bug tracker including email interface crapped up this morning[
<Unggnu> ciao
<LarstiQ> SMWEB: the web interface might not work, but `bzr info lp:~illyes-managers/illyes/main` works fine
<SMWEB> thanks for the info, i'll try again later then.
<vadi2> wgrant: I figured out the problem/
<vadi2> wgrant: turns out that since I had the program previously installed with "sudo make install", the .deb did not overwrite my binary when installing. Hence the previous old one was still there, and this issue was only local to me. In case you get someone else as stupid as me asking you about this ;)
<skarn> I have a package that does not build
<hyperair> my my, it doesn't build! the end of the world is near!
<skarn> ok, you're right, just I do not understand why
<skarn> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/529363/arkn11745.scidavis_0.2.1-1%7Eskarn86_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt
<skarn> seems the building process exits with segfault
<skarn> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/529363/arkn11745.scidavis_0.2.1-1-skarn86_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt
<skarn> this one  is the correct url
<hyperair> alright, i should be more clear in what i say. this isn't the right channel. you should ask in #ubuntu-motu
<hyperair> also... a compiler segfaulting... is something really uncommon.
<skarn> even being such a noob I thought it was something strange
<skarn> and thank for addressing me to the right channel, I will immediately stop bothering you
<aruetten> hy, since a half hour I can't get https://staging.launchpad.net/. Known problem?
<joey> aruetten, interesting. We didn't check this yesterday when the site went down. At least I didn't check it
<joey> aruetten, since it's not the production I won't page anyone out but I did let them know on our backchannel
* joey changed the topic of #launchpad to: Staging is down. Will be fixed on Monday. | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<aruetten> joey: thanks
<CarlFK> in lp, how do I add a feature request?
<weatherkid> how do i delete my project. i am weatherkid2005 and the project is OpenOS Project
<weatherkid> how do i delete my project. i am weatherkid2005 and the project is OpenOS Project
<LarstiQ> weatherkid: you ask for removal: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<weatherkid> Thanks! Didn't think of that!
<LarstiQ> np :)
<smitty__> Hey everybody.  I just created a new package and I'd like to upload it to my ppa.  When I try to use dput to upload it I get this error: no signature on /home/smitty/packages/my-package/mypackage_0.1-0ubuntu1.dsc.
<geser> smitty__: did you sign it with a key attached to your LP account?
<smitty__> geser, I tried to.. there is a .asc file in the dir
<geser> use debsign on the .changes files to properly sign it
<smitty__> alright I'll try that
<smitty__> That solved it.  Thanks for your help
<smitty__> I've uploaded the files now with dput but I can't see anything new in my ppa.  Is there something else that I need to do or does it just take some time for the package to be displayed?
<geser> it takes a few minutes before they appear on your ppa
<smitty__> okay
<Goundy> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<Goundy> :/
<Goundy> is launchpad having issues ?
<LarstiQ> Goundy: it works for me, you'll have to be a bit more specific on what goes wrong.
<Goundy> LarstiQ well am trying to visit my sources there: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~auresdev/aures/mainline/files
<Goundy> and get this error with Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<LarstiQ> Goundy: aha, I see.
<Goundy> LarstiQ :)
<LarstiQ> gmb: what would be the procedure for an outsider like me in this case? It looks like loggerhead has fallen over.
<LarstiQ> Goundy: so the web interface to your files isn't working at the moment.
<LarstiQ> Goundy: you can still look at them in your local branch of course, and the code hosting part of launchpad is still working.
<Goundy> LarstiQ well it's not a big problem you know I mean I don't absolutly need to access my sources as I already have a picture of them at home
<Goundy> :)
<Goundy> LarstiQ yea of course ;)
<Goundy> Just reporting the problem so you know about it
<LarstiQ> Goundy: thank you :)
<Goundy> no problem ;)
<LarstiQ> unfortunately I can't personally do anything
 * LarstiQ goes back to figuring out why his xlwt.Formula isn't showing up in Excel while he waits for a Launchpad person to speak up
<Goundy> hah
<Goundy> LarstiQ excel sucks btw :°)
<LarstiQ> Goundy: there isn't really an alternative I see for what I'm doing now
<Goundy> LarstiQ bc :D
<Goundy> Or script your formula in python XD
<LarstiQ> Goundy: eh, no :P
<LarstiQ> Goundy: I was doing that, but that is way more work
<Goundy> right
<LarstiQ> Goundy: xlwt, btw, is a python library to write Excel files
<Goundy> Ah
<Goundy> didn't know about it :)
<LarstiQ> Goundy: the thing is, I have a lot of data, I don't know what the final processing will be like, HR is supposed to figure that out
<Goundy> Ah I see...
<Goundy> LarstiQ I work at a damn bank... and know a bit about that :/
<LarstiQ> Goundy: I could write a Qt app to load the data and write functions so you can experiment etc, or just output an .xls file :)
<LarstiQ> Goundy: ah
<Goundy> eh
<LarstiQ> Goundy: do you perhaps know ddaa?
<Goundy> Nope
<Goundy> sorry but I need to move :/
<Goundy> Bbl
<LarstiQ> ciao
<goodlinuxuser> hi
<goodlinuxuser> how i can chage language ubiquity or add new entry
<lovebug356> Hello, I'm trying to upload a new version to launchpad ppa, it builds corrently on ppa but the builded pacakges does not show-up in the browser or pool. What can go wrong here?
<maxb> lovebug356: it can take up to 20 minutes for files to be published to the pool
<lovebug356> maxb: ok, thanks. I will just wait then :-)
<rryan> Hi -- quick question (sorry if this is not the place for Launchpad questions) -- When I mention a bug on Launchpad (e.g. "Bug #XXXXXX"), it linkifies it to point to the bug. How can I do the same for branch revisions? Is there a syntax like lp:project/branch:rXXXX that will linkify it to point to the changeset in that branch? I've checked the online documentation but did not find whether this is possible.
<thumper> rryan: there isn't one just yet
<thumper> rryan: lp:project will link to the trunk branch though
<rryan> thumper: I see -- thanks anyway. Launchpad is great btw, thanks!
<thumper> rryan: if you really want it, file a bug :)
<rryan> thumper : it's not terribly important :)
#launchpad 2010-04-05
<kkszysiu> hello
<kkszysiu> I have a problem. I have a PPA and I got an error before I releasefirst (bad) version of my lib
<kkszysiu> Error: File telepathy-sunshine_0.1.7-1.diff.gz already exists in Telepathy Stuff, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<kkszysiu> I deleted ffiles from PPA but I still get that error
<kkszysiu> any solutions?
<wgrant> kkszysiu: You can't upload two different packages with the same version number; that doesn't make sense.
<wgrant> You need to change the version number.
<wgrant> (I would recommend that you start with 0.1.7-0ppa1
<wgrant> Then 0ppa2, and so on.
<doctormo> *face palm*
<doctormo> I can't log out someone who was using my computer on Launchpad
<doctormo> I press log out, then I go to log in... and suddenly I'm logged in as this same person again.
<doctormo> A symptom of openid?
<crimsun> cleared cookies, etc.?
<wgrant> doctormo: Sounds like somebody in ISD flipped the 'authorize OpenID request automatically' flip for launchpad.net on the SSO provider.
<wgrant> Er, flipped the *switch*
<doctormo> wgrant: Deal
<wgrant> There is one, which is used for U1.
<wgrant> Oh, login.launchpad.net is actually using the new Django codebase now.
<doctormo> wgrant: That's good right?
<wgrant> doctormo: Yeah, <3 gratuitously proprietary software.
<kirkland> http://paste.ubuntu.com/409340/ ...  why when I run that i get -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/409341/
<z3r0c001> hi
<z3r0c001> i tried to sign the code of conduct and this error message Oops!
<z3r0c001> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<z3r0c001> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<z3r0c001> (Error ID: OOPS-1556G944)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1556G944
<nigelb> loggerhead down?
<cr3> if someone posts spam in a launchpad question, what should I do?
<nigelb> cr3, in a bug?
<cr3> nigelb: in a launchpad question, ie the answer tracker
<nigelb> cr3, ironically you have to open a question against launchpad itself and the admins will get to it
<nigelb> deryck, anything else you want for ^?
<cr3> nigelb: awesome!
<deryck> nigelb, nah, just open a question is good enough and someone will assign to losas to deal with.
<nigelb> deryck, thanks :)
<cr3> nigelb: reported question #106515
<nigelb> cr3, someone should look into it soon :)
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: leonardr | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
 * maxb wonders if someone could approve this code import: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~maxb/guice/trunk
<mfraz74> just been looking for a bug on launchpad - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/554519
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/553745)
<mfraz74> this says it is a duplicate of bug #553745. how come i can't access that bug?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/553745)
<nigelb> mfraz74, crash?
<mfraz74> it was to do with fsck
<lamont> who all has the ability to retry a build in, say, the ubuntu main archive?
<nigelb> mfraz74, its private.  give me a moment to confirm nothing that cannot be made public is there in the bug
<nigelb> mfraz74, try bug 553745 now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553745 in plymouth "plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in ply_event_loop_process_pending_events()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553745
<geser> lamont: everyone who can upload a package can trigger a give-back of that package (plus special teams like buildd admins I guess)
<lamont> ok
<nigelb> is the redirect in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug turned off ?
<lamont> nigelb: ISTR that core-devs aren't redirected
<nigelb> apparently bug control isn't either
<nigelb> because I dont get redirected
<jpds> nigelb: Yes, people who are in bugcontrol and devs don't get redirected.
<nigelb> jpds, thank you.  that must be new since I got redirected a few days back
<mfraz74> nigelb: thanks
<nigelb> mfraz74, np :)
<ripps> How long before packages in depwait are rebuilt?
<jussi01> Hiya all.
<jussi01> How does one make bugs private to a particular LP team? and is there a way of doing that at time of filing?
<tumbleweed> jussi01: security bugs are private to the security contact for the project
<jussi01> tumbleweed: yeah, what Im trying to do is use LP for private IRC council issues. is it possible?
<jussi01> tumbleweed: so just marking it as a security bug and having us set as the security contact should do it then, no?
<tumbleweed> that should work. I assume security bugs become public when resolved?
<jussi01> tumbleweed: some of them.
<jussi01> tumbleweed: its for sensitve community issues, not actual security bugs :D
<tumbleweed> jussi01: that's why I mentioned that. it's a good policy to have discussion public after the fact. but it may need some time to lapse first
<jussi01> tumbleweed: ahh. thats another topic altogether.
<dhastha> danilos, are you available?
#launchpad 2010-04-06
<dhastha> danilos, I want to do Full Launchpad Translation API project for gsoc. Are you available for mentor?
<wgrant> dhastha: He's more likely to be around during the European working day.
<dhastha> wgrant, thank you.
<dhastha> wgrant, If u don mind, can you clear my doubt?
<wgrant> dhastha: What do you want to know?
<dhastha> wgrant, How many API 's are available in launchpad, like launchpadlib?
<wgrant> dhastha: See https://launchpad.net/+apidoc
<wgrant> I don't really think that a full Translations API is a sufficiently large project for GSoC, but Danilo may have bigger ideas.
<dhastha> wgrant, This project interesting to me. Because most of application only available in english. If we translate in our own language the uses of Ubuntu will be increase. Isnt it?
<dhastha> wgrant, i like danilo idea. I am looking forward to work with him.
<dhastha> wgrant, can u visit this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2010/Dhasthagheer              and tell me your suggestion
<humphreybc> hi guys, we need some help sorting out some branches in our project
<humphreybc> should I ask in here or #bzr ?
<lifeless> depends on what you need
<lifeless> if you need administrative stuff done, ask here or a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> If you're unsure, give us more details here and we can direct you to the right place if required.
<humphreybc> godbyk will explain some more
<humphreybc> basically we need to duplicate some branches for launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual
<humphreybc> but we're not sure how to do it without destroying the translations
<wgrant> Why do you want to do this?
<godbyk> we've been doing all our work in the main branch. But now we'd like to split off a copy of the branch so translators have a stable set of strings to translate while we continue working on new content.
<wgrant> So you'd basically like to create and freeze a 10.04 release branch?
<godbyk> wgrant: yes.
<wgrant> While keeping development going in trunk for 10.10?
<godbyk> translators have already started translating what's in the main branch, and I want to make sure I don't screw up their work.
<godbyk> Precisely.
<wgrant> I'm no Launchpad Translations expert. The Translations developers should be around in an hour or two; I'd recommend asking then.
<lifeless> so
<godbyk> wgrant: fair enough.  thanks!
<lifeless> yes, get a translation dev to comment
<lifeless> I'd be guessing
<wgrant> With message sharng it should be pretty easy.
<wgrant> Since unchanged strings will have their translations shared across all series.
<godbyk> that's good to know.
<godbyk> my fear is that if we want translators to use the new (stable) branch, rosetta will still be applying their work to the (new) dev focus branch.
<wgrant> You can set the translation focus series -- that will be shown to translators as the series that should be translated.
<wgrant> How much do you know about Launchpad's series model?
<godbyk> wgrant: Absolutely nothing.
<godbyk> wgrant: Feel free to point me at enlightening documentation if you have some.  I haven't even looked yet.
<wgrant> godbyk: Have a look at https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases
<godbyk> humphreybc just dumped this in my lap. :)
<wgrant> So, I imagine you'll create a new 10.04 series.
<wgrant> Then create a 10.04 branch of trunk, push it up to LP, and link it to the new series.
<wgrant> It will be called lp:ubuntu-manual/10.04.
<wgrant> Then you can continue your normal development in lp:ubuntu-manual.
<wgrant> But you also need som Translations magic in there, which the developers will be able to advise yon on.
<wgrant> s/yon/you/
<godbyk> Sounds easy enough.
<godbyk> Can you ping me when you've spotted a translation dev shows up?
<humphreybc> and then all hell breaks out
<wgrant> Sure.
<humphreybc> thanks wgrant
<godbyk> wgrant: thanks!
<fradeve> hi all, how can I solve the #1024 bug on LP? I've installed the firefox addon/953 but it seems does nothing... :(
<wgrant> The #1024 bug?
<lifeless> bug 1024
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1024)
<lifeless> \o/
<fradeve> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/1024
<wgrant> fradeve: Firefox doesn't filter the header by default. You have an existing setting or plugin which is causing the problem.
<wgrant> You do not need to install another to fix it.
<fradeve> wgrant: yeah, so... where's the problem?
<fradeve> wgrant: this is the first time I see that kind of problem on my ubuntubox
<fradeve> wgrant: I've always used firefox :|
<wgrant> fradeve: You have at some point configured Firefox or an extension to avoid sending a Referer header.
<fradeve> wgrant: mmmm I'm checking
<wgrant> You need to disable that filtering, or add an exception for launchpad.net.
<fradeve> wgrant: I couldn't imagine where this kind of setting should be in Firefox, I've searched, but nothing...
<wgrant> fradeve: Checked the network.http.sendRefererHeader setting in about:config?
<wgrant> (the default value appears to be '2'.)
<fradeve> It was "0" in my about:config; I've changed it to 2, but nothing :|
<fradeve> will try to restart firefox
<dhastha> danilos, visit this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2010/Dhasthagheer
<fradeve> wgrant: quick hint: after restarting firefox, the network.http.sendRefererHeader setting returned to "0"... about:config settings are saved simply closing the page?
<wgrant> fradeve: Yes. One of your extensions is probably resetting it.
<fradeve> wgrant: damn
<wgrant> jtv, henninge: Can one of you please help humphreybc and godbyk? They need to create a 10.04 series for ubuntu-manual, and need guidance on the Translations issues.
<henninge> wgrant, humphreybc, godbyk : Sure, what is the problem?
 * jtv is emphatically Not Here.
<godbyk> henninge: Currently we've been writing all our code in a single branch.
<godbyk> We've just created a couple of new series.
<fradeve> wgrant: solved, you roule, it was one of my extensions ;) I apologies for not trying that from beginning ;) thanks ;)
<godbyk> We'd like all the translations to happen on the stable series (which has strings frozen).
<godbyk> but up 'til now, they've been translating the main branch.
<godbyk> can I somehow safely move the translation work to another series without disrupting everyone?
<henninge> godbyk: will "everyeone" will have to know they have to continue work on the other series.
<henninge> godbyk: but apart from that, it should be save.
<wgrant> godbyk: Hm, it would be conventional to have a 'lucid' series with two milestones, rather than 'lucid-e1' and 'lucid-e2'.
<henninge> godbyk: let me look at the series a bit more closely
<henninge> godbyk: yes, I was about to ask about the meaning
<godbyk> wgrant: well, the e1 and e2 will be two releases.  does that fit the milestones paradigm?
<wgrant> godbyk: Yes. Releases are just special milestones.
<godbyk> wgrant: cool. I'll fix that, then.
<godbyk> Just so I'm clear on the semantics: a series would be, say, per Ubuntu release whereas a milestone could be associated with an edition of the manual.
<godbyk> So the 10.04 manual that has two editions would have (at least) two milestones in the lucid series.
<godbyk> And the 10.10 manual would be in the 10.10 series.
<wgrant> godbyk: The Ubuntu 10.04 series has Alpha 1, Alpha 2, Alpha 3, Beta 1, Beta 2, 10.04, 10.04.1, 10.04.2, 10.04.3, 10.04.4.
<wgrant> Er, add RC in there as well.
<wgrant> You maintain multiple series so you can have parallel lines of development.
<wgrant> So, yes, one for 10.04, one for 10.10, etc.
<godbyk> Theh first and second edition of our manual will be developed in parallel, somewhat.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<godbyk> The first edition is being translated and I'll be tweaking it a bit. Meanwhile, the second edition is being written.
<wgrant> I see. So maybe two series is a good idea.
<godbyk> Okay.
<godbyk> I'd like the translators to only worry about the 10.04 first edition.
<godbyk> Up to this point, they've been translating on the main branch (we've only had the one branch/series).
<godbyk> Can I seamlessly pull them off the main branch and have them continue working on the 10.04 first edition series?
<godbyk> (I think they're all using Launchpad/Rosetta.)
<henninge> godbyk: they way to go is this:
<henninge> godbyk: upload the two templates in their current state (download them from Launchpad first) to the new series, using the exact same template names.
<henninge> godbyk: oh, just realised you are using bzr sync .... ;-)
<godbyk> I haven't set up the sync on the new series yet.
<henninge> godbyk: does the new series have its own branch?
<godbyk> henninge: yes.
<henninge> godbyk: and it starts out as an identical copy of main?
<godbyk> henninge: yes, precisely.
<godbyk> they're currently pristine copies of main.
<henninge> godbyk: so just set it up to have translation templates imported from that branch into the new series.
<henninge> godbyk: once that has happened you will see that all the translations are instantly available in the new series's templates, too.
<godbyk> Well, the lucid-e1 branch (for instance) has a copy of the .pot file from main.
<godbyk> So do I want it to import that copy or something else?
<henninge> godbyk: that copy, yes
<henninge> godbyk: but you really just need to import the template, not the translations.
<godbyk> henninge: do I want to upload the .pot file from the main branch or tell it (somewhere) to pull it (just once) from the main branch?
<henninge> godbyk: do you not expect changes on the template?
<henninge> in the future?
<godbyk> henninge: Not for the lucid-e1 series/branch. It's in string-freeze mode so the translators can do their thing in peace.
<godbyk> Further work will carry on in the other series' branches.
<henninge> godbyk: but if it has a code branch that contains the template, it would be easiest (and clearest) to just import from there.
<godbyk> henninge: the lucid-1e branch does have its own template, yes.
<godbyk> henninge: if I import that template, will the existing translations find their way there as well or is that a separate operation?
<henninge> godbyk: that will be automatically and instantly.
<henninge> godbyk: it goes by the name of the template
<godbyk> henninge: okay, I'll do that, then.
<wgrant> Is that message sharing coming into play?
<henninge> wgrant: yes
<godbyk> henninge: when translates hit translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual, how can I have their future translations directed at the lucid-1e series (for now)?
<henninge> that's exactly what it was meant for
<henninge> easy start of new series.
<dhastha> wgrant, sorry to disturb you. Mentor for Full Launchpad translation API Mr. Danilos is not available. How do i contact him?
<wgrant> godbyk: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+settings
<wgrant> godbyk: You can set the translation focus series there.
<henninge> godbyk: exactly
<henninge> godbyk: also, on going work will always be reflected in both series, due to message sharing.
<godbyk> wgrant: ah, perfect.  also, is there a way I can add some text to the top of our project's translation page?  (say, directing translators to our style guide)
<henninge> godbyk: so even if somebody did a translation in main, it would show up in lucid-e1 if that string exists there, too.
<jtv> dhastha: hang on, I'm checking.
<godbyk> henninge: so if the series/branches share a common string, and that string is translated in one branch/series, the translation will appear automatically in the other branch/series?  sweet!
<jtv> dhastha: I think he should be around in a few hours.
<henninge> godbyk: yup, exactly. took some effort to get that working properly .... ;-)
<godbyk> heh, I can imagine!
<dhastha> jtv, thank you
<godbyk> henninge: are you who I should pester about fuzzy strings in rosetta?
<henninge> godbyk: what's there to pester? ;-)
<henninge> godbyk: fuzzy translations are simply dropped on import, AFAIK.
<jtv> yes they are
<henninge> AFAIR
<godbyk> henninge: we have a lot of long strings to be translated (as we're writing a manual). when I fix a spelling error, the whole paragraph must be retranslated because rosetta doesn't show the previous (similar) translations.
<jtv> we used to keep them, but they only made things worse
<godbyk> henninge: ah, well, that dropping of fuzzy translations is my complaint, then. :)
<jtv> They were wrong a lot more often than they were right, leading to all sorts of wrong translations.
<henninge> godbyk: I see the problem.
<godbyk> jtv, henninge: any suggestions on how we should handle our long strings?
<godbyk> We're using po4a and LaTeX.  I think po4a dumps in the strings one paragraph at a time.
<jtv> godbyk: you could export the old translations, replace the English there, and re-import.
<godbyk> jtv: That would work if we've just fixed an English spelling error (and the translators translated it correctly regardless).  But doesn't help if we, say, add an \index{add this word to the index} command, for instance.
<godbyk> If the entire string is the same, save for that added bit of text, the translation is still okay, but just needs that \index command added to match.
<jtv> godbyk: so you either change both the English and the translation, or you change only the English and treat the rest as translation of the English string.
<godbyk> jtv: As a translator, when the English author has added an \index command (or comma or whatever), Rosetta asks me to re-translate the entire paragraph.  Can Rosetta at least tell me what the previous translation looked like?
<godbyk> I guess it'd have to do some fuzzy string matching (diff) on the English source to pull that off.
<jtv> godbyk: if you update the English string in the PO files like I said, you'll still have the old translation active.
<jtv> That was the whole point.
<jtv> It's annoying, but it's a fundamental problem that the software can't tell whether an English string is "the same" as a previously existing one, from our human point of view.
<godbyk> jtv: Ah, I see what you're saying.  I should handle that on my end and have the translations autosync with the po files in the branch (along with the branch's pot file)?
<henninge> godbyk: but be aware that the template needs to be updated, too.
<jtv> We wish we had a better solution for that; unfortunately "fuzzy" just wasn't good enough.
<jtv> godbyk: you could do it that way, but there are risks with automatic two-way synchronization.
<henninge> jtv: I don't think he meant two-way, though.
<henninge> just importing templates and translations
<godbyk> jtv: If it's not pulling the po files from the branch, then what good does changing the English strings in the po files do me?
<henninge> (which I think is the current setting anyway)
<jtv> godbyk: it's also possible to upload manually, e.g. as a single tarball.
<jtv> We don't recommend it for general usage anymore, since it's more tedious and more error-prone than branch synchronization, but it's possible for those one-offs.
<godbyk> Ah, I should've clarified that.  Currently, we're letting launchpad import the template and translations.  But we manually pull a tarball from launchpad and dump it into the bzr repository.
<jtv> And as Henning points out, if you're not also exporting translations to the same branch, there's really nothing against importing both templates and PO files from your branch.
<godbyk> So our auto-sync is one-way (into LP only).
<henninge> godbyk: "Exporting translations to branch:  lp:~jshholland/ubuntu-manual/manual-trans"
<godbyk> So I'd need to write a tool that handles the English string comparison and updates the English strings in the po files (to match the new pot file strings).  Correct?
<henninge> godbyk: so are you saying that because that's not the same branch as the import branch?
<henninge> godbyk: yes, that sounds like it. ;)
<godbyk> henninge: Correct.  jshholland's branch is separate.
<godbyk> henninge: Fair enough. :)
<wgrant> Won't that tool result in the translators not being notified that they need to update the translations?
<jtv> godbyk: I guess... but you'd have to tell the tool what string you're changing to what, otherwise you're trying to solve the same problem that gettext's "fuzzy" handling didn't do well enough.  :-)
<godbyk> I don't s'pose you guys are interested in showing diffs between the previous string and the current string, are you?  So the translators can easily see what was added/changed/removed so they can update their translation accordingly.
<godbyk> jtv: Are there more details on the problems you had with gettext's fuzzy handling?  Do you think it'd work better (or worse) with our longer strings?
<henninge> godbyk: the problem is that rosetta does not have that concept
<jtv> wgrant: well this is for cases where the old and new strings are "the same" from a human pov, so this wouldn't be done in cases where translators need notification.
<henninge> godbyk: a changed English string will be stored as a new string.
<jtv> There is no "change," only an old string and a new string that *we humans* may feel are "identical."  Or not.
<godbyk> I see.
<godbyk> Well, that'd be a handy concept to introduce!
<jtv> Yes and no.  It also means that humans are invited to keep the translations the same when there may be small but significant changes in the English.
<godbyk> jtv: Possibly.  But it'd be easier to click on a suggestion, make the minor edits, and accept it than to have to retranslate the whole paragraph from scratch.
<jtv> godbyk: definitely.  And I think we'll probably want build something along those lines at some point...  the real problem is, we have more things we want to program than we have engineers!
<godbyk> jtv: I hear you there!
<jtv> BTW Launchpad is available under the GPL now, hint hint  ;-)
<henninge> godbyk: what I could imagine would be a sperate "search for similar English string" feature, that the translator can invoke.
<godbyk> LOL.  Well, it wouldn't be the first time we jumped in to fix some bug that was in our way (or wrote an entirely new piece of software to make our lives easier).
<henninge> it could search for similar strings and list the available translation(s) for it.
<jtv> Or a "we once had this other English string in the same place, here's how it was translated" suggestion...  just figuring out what is the best thing to do is hard work.  :-)(
<godbyk> That might work.  Basically, I'd like it to say, 'here's the original string and here's a diff showing what's changed. Here's your original translation; fix it.'
<jtv> A diff is a really nice idea...  the nasty part is always that these nice ideas make the feature harder to build, making it less likely to be built.  :/
<godbyk> jtv: Certainly true.
<godbyk> I'll sleep on it and see if any brilliant solutions come to me. :)
<godbyk> jtv, henninge: Thanks a lot for your help. I really appreciate it!
 * persia notes that "diff" on a "string" tends to be tricky, especially for short strings.
<persia> Err, UI-tricky
<godbyk> persia: We're looking at a paragraph at a time.
<henninge> godbyk: pleasure
<henninge> jtv: turn off the computer now. ;)
<jtv> henninge: good idea.  :-)
 * godbyk has the feeling that the translator devs will never speak to him again. ;-)
<hakaishi> Hi! Is there something wrong with launchpad? - My builds are awaiting publication since about 7 hours (see https://launchpad.net/~hakaishi/+archive/qshutdown/+packages)
<hakaishi> Hello?
<wgrant> hakaishi: Something is wrong, possibly only with your PPA.
<hakaishi> wgrant: why do you think it could be my PPA?
<wgrant> hakaishi: Because some other PPAs I've checked seem to be happier than yours.
<wgrant> I'm having a deeper look now.
<hakaishi> wgrant: okay, thank you ^^
<hakaishi> wgrant: anything found yet?
<wgrant> hakaishi: I have a suspicion, but I don't have access to verify that suspicion, and it seems that no real member of the relevant team is around at the moment.
<hakaishi> wgrant: Would it be solved if I just upload with a new upstream version number?
<wgrant> hakaishi: Probably not.
<hakaishi> -.-
<wgrant> Try not to fix it until someone has further examined it; it probably won't fix it, might destroy evidence, and might break things further.
<hakaishi> wgrant: Okay, then I'll just wait...
<edakiri> If I register a PGP key, will LaunchPad use it when it sends me bug e-mails?
<tumbleweed> edakiri: no
<hakaishi> edakiri: I don't think so. The PGP key should be for uploading to your PPA.
<BlindFreakazoid> hi there, I wanted to import a subversion branch from sourceforge to launchpad but says "Pending Review" for 2 weeks :( Who needs to review it? Me? (as the project owner)
<BlindFreakazoid> https://code.launchpad.net/pidgin-birthday-reminder
<tumbleweed> BlindFreakazoid: a launchpad admin has to review it, it can take a while, yes
<BlindFreakazoid> okay
<BlindFreakazoid> thank you
<sheymann> Hello guys, I'm a maintainer of Gephi software. We use LP a lot and it's great, thanks! Now we want to use the translations features, but our import queue is blocked and no one can approuve the templates. Could someone help me fixing it?
<BlindFreakazoid> then I am just waiting :> I just wondered if I missed something that I had to do
<Charlie_X> Hi, I'm looking for a bit of help using the Launchpad API. I'm new to Rest stuff so my mistakes probably arise as much from not understanding how to apply that to documentation
<wgrant> Charlie_X: Ask your question -- someone will answer if they know.
<Charlie_X> Thanks. I just need to know how to get the bugs for a particular project. I'm using launchpadlib but can't seem to work out how to get the bugs for a particular project. launchpad.bugtrackers[projectname] doesn't work
<Charlie_X> There is a method .getByName(**kw) but I don't quite understand the parameters
<wgrant> Charlie_X: Have a look at the searchTasks method.
<wgrant> On https://launchpad.dev/+apidoc.
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc
<Charlie_X> Yes, I'm reading that but .getByName(ws.op='getByName', name=projectname) is a syntax error
<wgrant> Charlie_X: ws.op is sent automatically by launchpadlib. Omit it.
<Charlie_X> ah, so it's like "self" in class methods?
<waschtl> Hi all
<wgrant> Charlie_X: Sort of.
<wgrant> Charlie_X: +apidoc describes the raw REST API.
<wgrant> launchpadlib is a wrapper around it.
<waschtl> I'm stumped about reporting bugs on launchpad. I no longer get the input form, but instead instructions about the GUI bug reporter.
<wgrant> waschtl: Have you read the instructions?
<Charlie_X> neither getByName(name="zope3" nor queryByBaseURL(
<Charlie_X>                     base_url="https://bugs.launchpad.net/zope3") return anything
<wgrant> Charlie_X: Why not just use lp.projects['zope3'?
<wgrant> Er, with a ']' as well.
<waschtl> wgrant: I don't have a GUI on my server, which is the subject of the bug report.
<Charlie_X> I tried that but that has no bugtracker_link
<wgrant> waschtl: Continue reading the document; it describes what to do in that circumstance.
<wgrant> Charlie_X: Why do you want the bugtracker_link? That's just for pointing to a non-Launchpad bug tracker.
<waschtl> wgrant: all right -- maybe it could be made to stand out more, so that it would be seen while skimming over all the GUI stuff.
<waschtl> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> waschtl: That is probably better discussed in #ubuntu-bugs; Launchpad does not control that page.
<waschtl> wgrant: ah, allright, will do -- thanks again
<wgrant> Charlie_X: Try the searchTasks method on the project to get the Launchpad bugs involving it.
<Charlie_X> Thanks - I was just about to ask which method I should look at.
<danilos> sheymann, hi, did you get any help with your translations problems already? (if not, perhaps I can help)
<danilos> sheymann, hey (let's keep the discussion public so someone else can jump in if I can't help)
<sheymann> all right
<sheymann> I previously asked the french translation team for help, but he couldn't do more than redirecting here after adding me to the team.
<sheymann> this is out import queue: https://translations.launchpad.net/gephi/0.7/+imports?start=225&batch=75
<danilos> sheymann, are you using branch imports?
<sheymann> yes
<danilos> sheymann, I see you have a big number of files named "template.pot": that doesn't make approval easier
<danilos> sheymann, usually, what you should do is have them named after the actual context, i.e. ClusteringAPI/src/org/gephi/clustering/api/template.pot should probably be ClusteringAPI/src/org/gephi/clustering/api/clustering-api.pot
<danilos> sheymann, if you name them like that and use bazaar branch integration, then it will all be automatically approved few minutes after you push the branch up
<danilos> sheymann, so, I see you are using a branch already, so that's good
<danilos> sheymann, automatic approver can't name these templates because they are using the identical POT file names, so just change that and it should be approved
<danilos> sheymann, if that doesn't happen soon after the rename, just stop by here and we'll take a look
<danilos> sheymann, there's more help up on https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/ImportingTemplates
<sheymann> all right, I'll try it and back to tell if it resolved the problem. Thanks!
<hakaishi> wgrant: anyone online yet who could help me, about my PPA publication pending?
<danilos> sheymann, you are welcome
<cyberix> What should I mark a bug when the bug continues to disturb users, but is not a bug in the application, and thus needs to be fixed elsewhere?
<cyberix> Is there a way to mark bug as "inherited" or something like that
<maxb> Open a bugtask on the actual part which needs to be fixed, and set as "Invalid" the bugtask on your project?
<cyberix> maxb: I guess that works. I was just hoping it would be easy to see that it is still a problem.
<cyberix> I mean
<cyberix> a bug could be seriously invalid
<cyberix> and calling something that constantly disturbs users invalid may sound like the project wouldn't care
<cyberix> also
<cyberix> there should be a way for the library provider to see, how many projects are bugged by the upstream bug
<cyberix> this would make it easier to see how big the problem really is
<hakaishi> Hi, anyone there who could help me? - My builds are waiting for publication since over 11 hours...
<hakaishi> anyone?
<persia> hakaishi: It's still being investigated: you're still in "wait" mode.
<hakaishi> persia: ah, okay, thank you.
<Charlie_X> wgrant: thanx
<Charlie_X> Is it possible to pass in a list of values for a parameter in project.searchTasks()?
<wgrant> Charlie_X: For some (such as status and importance), sure.
<wgrant> The best way to find out is to try, probably.
<wgrant> (or read the docs)
<Charlie_X> The docs make no reference to multiple values
<Charlie_X> But passing in a tuple works
<maxb> leonardr: Hi,
<maxb> oops, pressed enter too soon
<leonardr> hi maxb
<maxb> I don't suppose you'd be processing code import approvals today?
<leonardr> maxb: oops, i forgot to take my name off the irc channel
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<maxb> ah, fair enough
<leonardr> maxb: tell me which project you need an import for
<maxb> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~maxb/guice/trunk
<leonardr> maxb, approved
<maxb> thanks
<maxb> I feel a bit bad about jumping the queue, there was someone on here earlier noting they had one pending review since 2 weeks ago
<askhl_> Hi, I've had some translations stuck in the import queue (in 'approved' state) for several days, https://translations.launchpad.net/~askhl/+imports .  This is an error, isn't it?
<leonardr> ashkhl_, it's human error. i'm working through the import queue now
<wgrant> leonardr: Not the translations queue, surely?
<askhl_> leonardr: thank you very much
<leonardr> wgrant: oops, yeah
<leonardr> askhl_: actually, sorry, i'm working on the _code_ import queue. i don't know about the translation queue
<askhl_> One of them is an 'import' and one of them is an 'upload', I believe.
<askhl_> (The import is because I wanted to merge with upstream as soon as possible in case there were version differences to resolve in LP.  The other one is meant to override some 'changed in launchpad', i.e. some discrepancies with upstream)
<danilos> askhl_, don't you want to upload these into ubuntu packages instead?
<askhl_> danilos: They are in ubuntu lucid packages.  I don't think there is another way, is there?
<danilos> askhl_, it seems someone has registered these as projects and set-up translations imports, however that's the wrong thing to do
<danilos> askhl_, so, you tried doing it in gedit project, where you should have done it in ubuntu gedit sourcepackage
<askhl_> danilos: actually I didn't do anything in the gedit project.  I have no clue why there are other imports happening.  I assume it is because I am the translator of upstream for these projects, and someone else did an import
<askhl_> danilos: ...but now I realize that it doesn't make all that much sense perhaps
<askhl_> danilos: the only two imports I have made myself are those that are 'approved'
<danilos> askhl_, oh, it actually does because someone has also ticked the box to set up imports
<danilos> askhl_, right, that makes sense (fwiw, we are currently working on implementing direct imports from upstream, so that's why the other bits make sense as well :)
<askhl_> just a question, how fast will the direct imports be?  I mean the latency
<danilos> askhl_, ok, so we've got some 4-6k files to import, it may take a while (few hours) for all of them to be imported
<danilos> askhl_, we expect it to be less than 1 day since they are committed upstream
<askhl_> danilos: that's excellent
<danilos> askhl_, let's see how it goes, it's probably going to be available post-Lucid (we are hoping to get it done by June)
<askhl_> I have to get some work done now, but I may pop back in later if I have time, as I didn't understand all the stuff about someone 'also ticking the box to set up imports'
<askhl_> Thanks, danilos and leonardr
<danilos> askhl_, yeah, don't worry about it, it's about setting upstream imports (which won't fully work anyway)
<rdb> Is there a way to claim a username? Someone else has a username that I'd really like to have, he/she has never used launchpad yet, and doesn't reply to my e-mails.
<danilos> rdb, you should probably file a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and admins will rename that account and let you rename yours if the previous one was never really used
<rdb> It was really never used: https://launchpad.net/~rdb
<rdb> But thanks, I'll do that.
<wgrant> A question was asked by that user.
<wgrant> But that's it.
<rdb> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/106620
<rdb> There we go. Thanks for your help. =)
<joaopinto> hello
<joaopinto> I am getting a lot of spam on an LP team ML, doesn't it use some integrated spam removal tool ?
<Drakeson> how can I notify a relevant user (whose email is @ubuntu.com) not currently on the subscribers list of a bug?
<Drakeson> oops
<Drakeson> nevermine
<Drakeson> if I add someone to the subscribers list, do they get all the messages, or the messages posted on the bug from then on?
<dhastha_> need help: Unable to install launchpad-developer-dependencies.
<joaopinto> the messages posted from then on
<Drakeson> joaopinto: thanks. I guess I have to find them on irc then.
<psusi> as a member of ubuntu-dmraid and ubuntu-bugsquad, I used to be able to change the Importance of bugs in the dmraid package when it was in universe... it has been moved to main and now shows ubuntu-dev as the maintainer and I can not set the Importance... could this be fixed somehow?
<james_w> psusi: you need to be in ubuntu-bugcontrol to change the importance. I'm not sure what has changed, but that doesn't matter if the package is in main or universe.
<psusi> james_w: I was thinking the maintainer changed from ubuntu-dmraid to ubuntu-dev
<psusi> but I could be confusing ubuntu-bugsquad and ubuntu-bugcontrol... maybe I used to be in both and my membership expired in bugcontrol...
<psusi> yea... I think that's what happened.... though that would let me work on all bugs in ubuntu... would it be possible to set ubuntu-dmraid to be able to manage just the bugs in the dmraid package?
<james_w> that's not currently possible AIUI
<psusi> oh well... guess I need to renew my membership in bugcontrol then... yea... just checked my mailbox and it expired on 5/8/2009 ;)
<lfaraone> Hi, somehow https://code.launchpad.net/~sugarteam/turtleart/debian  got stacked on lp:turtleart. Now, when I try to branch /debian, I get "bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lfaraone/turtleart/trunk/"."
<lfaraone> How can I unstack the /debian branch? (it's not based on turtleart at all)
<ricotz> hello, is there a timeframe for fixing the ppa package publishing
 * Drakeson wishes there was also possible to report that a bug does NOT affect some other distribution, such as debian.
<maxb> lfaraone: I think the problem is not what it is stacked on, but rather that according to the LP db, /debian is stacked on ~sugarteam/turtleart/trunk, whereas according to bzr, it's stacked on ~lfaraone/turtleart/trunk
<maxb> Download this script of mine: http://j.maxb.eu/~maxb/bits/bzr-set-stacked-url.py
<maxb> And run ./bzr-set-stacked-url.py lp:~sugarteam/turtleart/debian lp:sugarteam
<lfaraone> maxb: okay, will do.
<lfaraone> maxb: you mean "./bzr-set-stacked-url.py lp:~sugarteam/turtleart/debian lp:turtleart"
<lfaraone> maxb: right?
<maxb> oh
<maxb> Yes :-)
<lfaraone> maxb: ideally I don't want /debian stacked on anything :)
<maxb> lfaraone: The fact that it's needlessly stacked shouldn't hurt anything, but once you've fixed the current inconsistency, you should be able to use `bzr reconfigure --unstacked` on it
<hakaishi> Hi, I'm still there to wait for a solution for the "publication pending" problem in https://launchpad.net/~hakaishi/+archive/qshutdown/+packages . Anything found yet? - Can't I just delete the package and make a new upload?
<persia> You may be able to, but it depends.
<persia> I haven't seen any traffic about it since near the time you last asked, at which point it was blocked on finding someone with access to the logs to hunt down the issue.
<hakaishi> persia: If I have to wait all day, I'll just try to delete it and make a new upload... - It could be that this problem was caused by uploading a newer version right after I uploaded another one. The second one was accepted before the first one...
<smoser> is there a way to un-attach an "also affects distribution" link on a bug ?
<smoser> someone incorrectly linked a debian bug to bug 523148 .  I'd like to avoid the confusion that that may cause.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523148 in libvirt "virsh console does not work (/dev/pts/1: Permission denied)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523148
<maxb> There's no way to delete a bugtask. You have to settle for status=Invalid
<persia> smoser: You can also unlink it from a specific bug, or change to which bug it's linked.
<smoser> thanks.
<chrisccoulson> is there anything wrong with PPA's at the moment? I uploaded some packages to https://edge.launchpad.net/~tracker-team/+archive/tracker last night, and they built 14 hours ago but aren't published yet
<hakaishi> Aha! there is someone else with the same problems I have^^
<ripps> some packages in the gmpc-trunk/gmpc-stable ppa have been stuck in pending publication for around 24 hours, what's up? I need those packages published before I can build some other ones
<ripps> Looks like a number of people are having my problem
<persia> Excellent.  More folk having the problem increases the chances the logs can be made available to someone who can interpret them.
<persia> I'd recommend that one of you files a question, and the others "Add information" with more details.
<persia> This saves the mess of hanging around on IRC asking every few hours, and 3 is enough folk that there's probably going to be good information to debug it.
<hakaishi> I just tried removing my package and reupload. While two of three builds finished the publication wasn't a Problem, but after the last one finished there now is "pending publication" again....
<persia> Best leave it so the bug can really be fixed, rather than fussing with it.
<hakaishi> I've found something similar: https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/105345
<persia> hakaishi: Does the same solution work for you?
<persia> If not, it deserves a new question.
<hakaishi> persia: I'm looking into it
<hakaishi> No, this is somthing different... That person forgot the hook at .../+archive/somePackage/+edit
<hakaishi> Okay, I'll create that question at "Launchpad itself"
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: KNOWN ISSUE: PPAs are not published, we are working on the issue | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<hakaishi> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/106631
<hakaishi> persia, ripps, chrisccoulson: I've filed the question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/106631
<persia> I think flacoste is working on it already, based on the /topic change.
<flacoste> persia: yes, the soyuz team is investigating the issue
<hakaishi> ok...
<nikm> How can I change my password?
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<pmjdebruijn> right... KNOWN ISSUE :)
 * pmjdebruijn confirms the KNOWN ISSUE :)
<pmjdebruijn> byebye
<psusi> there is no way in lp to releate bugs other than duplicate?
<psusi> what do you do when one bug depends on another bug for instance?
<jpds> psusi: No, you can't do that.
<jpds> psusi: There's a bug for that feature somewhere.
<psusi> heh
<jpds> bug #95419
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 95419 in malone "Record dependencies between bugs" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95419
<qense> Maintenance mode? Where did that come from?
<cody-somerville> qense, what do you mean?
<qense> cody-somerville: Briefly a message appeared on Launchpad that it was read-only and in maintenance mode, which is in accordance with the fact that I don't seem to be able to make changes to LP-data
<Kangarooo> hello. i posted bug 30min ago in launchpad about LP search. but now i wanted to add one possible solution and in my people page in bugs that bug is not showing. maybe it was deleted or wasnt saved? i clicked save and i saw all page.
<qense> the data did change, don't know why I couldn't see it
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 30 in malone "comments on bugs require subjects" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/30
<tekknokrat> hi, i just try to dput a package to my repo again, but it is rejected!
<tekknokrat> File fsvs_1.2.2-0karmic0.diff.gz already exists in ... , but uploaded version has different contents.
<tekknokrat> how can i upload the package again?
<geser> bump the version number of the package, e.g. to 1.2.2-0karmic1
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<jtimberman> Does the topic change mean publications are working again? Will pending publications happen automatically or do the packages need to be re-uploaded/rebuilt?
<bdrung> hi, can a member of ~vcs-imports remove https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/dvdbackup/trunk? i want to bazaar for development now and do not need the vcs import any more.
<beuno> bdrung, gone!
<beuno> (kinda, it timed out)
<bdrung> beuno: thanks
<Talidan> hi there, i'm trying to configure Bazaar Explorer with launchpad, but cant figure out how to setup authentification
<Talidan> i've generated a public key, added it to launchpad, but cant see how to do it in bazaar explorer
<Talidan> whatever happened to username and passwords :P
#launchpad 2010-04-07
<ZachK_> are there any launchpad admins around?
<lifeless> Talidan: add it to pageant, should be enough
<wgrant> ZachK_: Ask your question to the channel in general -- if someone can help they will, or we can redirect you to a more promising location.
<ZachK_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-beginners-wiki this team needs it's ownership changed...
<ZachK_> From the current to myself as I am it's new lead...
<maxb> Contact the previous owner. If you can't contact the previous owner, file a launchpad question explaining this
<ZachK_> maxb: ok....link for the question page?
<ZachK_> I forgot
<maxb> answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<lifeless> also if its a delegated ubuntu team, the cc or their delegates should be the owner
<lifeless> team lead != team owner
<lifeless> team lead would be admin, owner is appointer of the team lead
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: thumper | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<ZachK_> lifeless: ah but the team lead made this team...not the ubuntu councile
<arand> Failing to login to laucnhpad via links2/lynx/w3m, is that due to a non-trivial implementation of openid, or becasue the terminal browsers' fault?
<thumper> arand: I have no idea, what errors are you getting?
<arand> thumper: We just reported Bug #556927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556927 in launchpad "apport-collect: login to launchpad impossible in text mode using w3m" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556927
<arand> I get a lot of "error: SSL issuer is not a CA-continue?" both before I get to the login screen which seems to go through, and whilst it's stick at the continue screen afterwards.
<sinzui> Can anyone point me to a doc about how to build a lucid package? I see that uploading the package to my PPA uses karmic, which cannot meet the dependencies.
<cody-somerville> sinzui, You need to change the target distribution in your changelog.
<sinzui> ah!
 * sinzui look in dput and the recipe
<sinzui> thanks cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> np
<danthetaliban> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~danthetaliban/mtasandbox/trunk/".
<danthetaliban> What am i doing wrong? It's clearly a branch
<cody-somerville> sinzui, in return, will you expose the bug supervisor for projects via the API? :P
<sinzui> Not my group. Why is not exposed? probably a security issue
<sinzui> cody-somerville, I have been dying to expose inTeam(), but it leaks so much that was dying trying to plug the holes.
<cody-somerville> sinzui, I thought you were registry.
<sinzui> no, even an anonymous user can see the big supervisor, I do not think there is a security issue...
<sinzui> oh. yeah, the interfaces for bug contact and security advisor mixed like oil and water. making a form use edit both requires some arcane knowledge
<dhastha> need help: getting error while run utilities/link-external-sourcecode
<sinzui> cody-somerville, I am and most project do not use launchpad bugs, so the feature is bugs...but I am symathetic to your plight. I expose bug tracker a few weeks ago because I needed it
<sinzui> dhastha, utilities/link-external-sourcecode <path/to/lp-source-code>?
<dhastha> sinzui, raise errors.ParseConfigError(e.errors, e.config.filename)
<dhastha> bzrlib.errors.ParseConfigError: Error(s) parsing config file /home/dhastha/.bazaar/locations.conf:
<dhastha> Invalid line at line "4".
<dhastha> Invalid line at line "7".
<sinzui> ah
<sinzui> dhastha, can you paste the first few lines of of locations.conf at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<dhastha> sinzui, ya sure. I ll paste all the error what i got
<dhastha> sinzui, I pasted at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> dhastha: What's the URL?
<wgrant> Also, we should keep this in #launchpad-dev.
<sinzui> dhastha, I need the url it returned to see it
<dhastha> sinzui, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/410344/
<wgrant> dhastha: Check your ~/.bazaar/locations.conf for any obvious brokenness.
<sinzui> dhastha, may I see the first 10 lines of your locations.conf? You probably have a bad file format
<dhastha> sinzui, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/410347/
<sinzui> dhastha, join line 7 to line 6, your push location should be
<wgrant> dhastha: You somehow told bzr that your Launchpad username has a newline at the start, and a capital D. Neither of those are possible.
<sinzui> push_location = lp:~Dhastha/launchpad
<wgrant> This will probably cause more problems later.
<wgrant> You should also check ~/.bazaar/authentication.conf
<sinzui> dhastha, wgrant is correct. I expect to seepush_location = lp:~dhastha/launchpad
<dhastha> wgrant, Usage: link-external-sourcecode [options] [parent]
<dhastha> link-external-sourcecode: error: Parent branch not specified, and could not be discovered.
<wgrant> dhastha: Run rocketfuel-get.
<dhastha> wgrant, how to specifiy parent branch?
<wgrant> dhastha: rocketfuel-get should do it for you.
<dhastha> wgrant, after build database schema i tried run utilities/link-external-sourcecode. but i shows error: Parent branch not specified, and could not be discovered.
<wgrant> dhastha: Did you run rocketfuel-get?
<dhastha> wgrant, yes
<wgrant> If so, what error did it give, if any?
<dhastha> wgrant, rocketfuel-get didnt give any error.
<wgrant> dhastha: utilities/link-external-sourcecode ~/launchpad/lp-sourcedeps
<dhastha> wgrant, it returns ./eggs -> /home/dhastha/launchpad/lp-sourcedeps/eggs
<dhastha>   Wanted to link /home/dhastha/launchpad/lp-sourcedeps/download-cache to ./download-cache but source does not exist
<wgrant> dhastha: Run rocketfuel-setup again. Something broke the first time.
<dhastha> wgrant, k
<wgrant> lamont: shipova is ill.
<wgrant> It hasn't built anything in three months, and I'm currently watching buildd-manager repeatedly failing to dispatch one of my builds to it.
<nhandler> How far (in terms of indirrect membership) will LP look to determine if you are a member of a team?
<mwhudson> nhandler: arbitrarily
<nhandler> mwhudson: AFAICT, I should be a very indirect member of ~ubuntu-beginners-security, but it says "You are a member of the team that owns this team. You are not currently an active member.
<wgrant> nhandler: It means s/active/direct/
<wgrant> There is a bug filed.
<nhandler> wgrant: Ah thanks. It does show up on https://edge.launchpad.net/~nhandler/+participation , so I guess it knows I am an indirect member
<wgrant> That one is a particularly confusing case, where you are the owner as well.
<wgrant> If it shows on +participation, it's fine.
<wgrant> geser: Those two build upload failure OOPSes from last week turned out to be post-rollout issues that were soon fixed.
<rogererens> It seems that the default branch of my project has disappeared since a few days. Could that have happened during an update of Launchpad?
<wgrant> rogererens: That's rather unlikely -- which is the project, and what exactly appears to have changed?
<rogererens> The project is oship; the branch should be lp:oship
<rogererens> The latest commit took place 30th March
<wgrant> rogererens: It looks like the branch has been deleted some time between the 27th and now.
<wgrant> It's extremely unlikely that this was caused by anything other than someone in ~oship-dev clicking the 'Delete branch' button.
<rogererens> thanks for investigating; I'll have to contact my fellow developers
<rogererens> can it be 'undeleted'?
<rogererens> BTW, when someone clicks the 'Delete branch', schouldn't there be an e-mail being sent to fellow developers?
<Laibsch> It seems there is some kind of regression in adding upstream tickets.  At least I don't see how to add http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15182 to bug 512567.  I've done this many times in the past and the folks in #ubuntu-bugs were surprised by the change in behaviour as well.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512567 in linux "hotkeys adjust brightness non-monotonically on new Asus pinetrail netbooks (1001P, 1005P, 1005PE)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512567
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 15182 in Platform-Drivers "keys for adjusting display brightness don't work as expected on ASUS 1005p netbook" [Normal,Needinfo]
<wgrant> Laibsch: Does the usual 'Also affects project' method not work?
<Laibsch> nope
<Laibsch> it asks for the project
<Laibsch> and then giving either Linux or Kernel gives too many options
<Laibsch> this used to work just fine
<Laibsch> I will reverse the dupe-master relation for the tickets in question
<Laibsch> but eventually somebody needs to look into this
<wgrant> Laibsch: You can't just enter 'linux' in the text box?
<Laibsch> try it ;-)
<Laibsch> I did
<wgrant> Worked fine for me.
<wgrant> Anyway, the default is set properly now.
<wgrant> (I linked the linux package to the linux project)
<Laibsch> great
<Laibsch> let me take another look then
<Laibsch> yup, seems to work again, now
<Laibsch> thank you for fixing this so immediately
<dolik-rce> Hello, one of my PPAs dissapeared. It is listed in the web UI ( https://launchpad.net/~dolik-rce/+archive/uppnightly ), but the repository is inaccessible ( http://ppa.launchpad.net/dolik-rce/uppnightly/ubuntu ). My other PPAs work just fine... Does anyone have some hint what might be the problem?
<noodles775> dolik-rce: http://ppa.launchpad.net/dolik-rce/upp-nightly/ubuntu/ ?
<noodles775> But I'm puzzled as to how that happened?
<wgrant> dolik-rce: If you click 'Change details' on your PPA, is the Publish flag checked?
<wgrant> upp-nightly is a separate PPA.
<noodles775> Ah.
<dolik-rce> wgrant: I'm stupid, thanks for pointing it out to me...
<wgrant> dolik-rce: Any idea how that got turned off?
<dolik-rce> wgrant: I did it... but didn't notice it is a problem, until later (there is some delay I guess)...
<dolik-rce> dolik-rce: First I found a problem where packages started hanging in "not published yet" state... but now it makes perfect sense :-) I'm dumb...
<wgrant> I am not sure why the Publish flag is displayed to users.
<wgrant> noodles775: Do you know?
<noodles775> wgrant: nope, I can't see any reason for hiding it.
<wgrant> It seems to just be a recipe for trouble.
<persia> Is there a valid use case for turning off publication in PPAs?
<dolik-rce> persia: I turned it off to hide the packages from users, until they are flawless and ready for distribution... I just didn't expect some of the consequences. (and forget about it later...)
<qense> I've got a problem with the sprints section of Launchpad. At <https://edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-m> I -- Sense Hofstede -- am listed as attending, but I can still press the 'Register Yourself' button and http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-m still thinks I'm not attending. I've marked myself as attending yesterday evening, so it can't be that I just have to wait another few minutes and refresh.
<pmatulis> how does one discover all the available tags that can be used?
<rdb> Just curious - what does launchpad use to convert cvs modules to bzr?
<beuno> rdb, https://launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs
<rdb> beuno, thanks!
<askhl> Hi.  How do I systematically override 'changed in launchpad' strings from some file with (better) strings from upstream?  I just tried msgmerging the po-files.  But when importing, Launchpad complained about the file not having been exported from Launchpad (in spite of using the launchpad-file as the merge template).
<askhl> Should I merge only the header from the downloaded file into the merged one?
<Flare183> I'm having some problems with uploading to my ppa
<Flare183> http://paste.ubuntu.com/410655/
<maxb> Flare183: The error suggests that the .changes file is not correct.
<Flare183> oh ok
<maxb> Furthermore, you should only every be uploading a _source.changes to a PPA, as they do not accept binary uploads
<Flare183> oh :S
<Morganvd> evening
<Morganvd> i keep getting a funny oops message when i try login to launchpad
<Morganvd> anyone that can help
<mneptok> Morganvd: are you using edge.lp or the standard, non-dev server?
<mneptok> Morganvd: if you're using edge, try not using edge ;)
<Morganvd> um not sure
<Morganvd> i think the standard
<mneptok> Morganvd: look at the URL. does it contain "edge"
<Morganvd> nope nothing with edge in it
<mneptok> OK, and what exactly is the message you get?
 * mneptok isn't an LP dev, but that error message will be useful to someone that *can* help
<Morganvd> k will give it to you now
<mneptok> if it is lengthy, it's best tp pastebin it
<mneptok> *to
<Morganvd> um about 4 lines
<Morganvd> not big
<mneptok> k
<Morganvd> Oops!
<Morganvd> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<Morganvd> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<Morganvd> (Error ID: OOPS-1558K2713)
<thumper> hi mneptok
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1558K2713
 * thumper waits for the oops logs to sync
<mneptok> thumper: heya!
<mneptok> Morganvd: OOPS-1558K2713 is an error that means "You seem to be South African. Those people are crazy. Really crazy. Could you imagine one running a a Free Software company?"   ;)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1558K2713
<Morganvd> lol mneptok i am from south africa
<Morganvd> and crazy is out middle name
<Morganvd> :)
<Morganvd> need a restart
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
#launchpad 2010-04-08
<micahg> any LOSAs around?
<spm> micahg: yup; whats up?
<micahg> I think a couple builders are stuck
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/lansones
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/radon
<spm> I'm guessing  23 minutes for a build of those packages is considered long?
<micahg> just got a failure for one
<micahg> it did seem long though
<wgrant> I wonder if buildd-manager was asleep for a while.
<micahg> and the other just finished
<micahg> maybe that was it
<wgrant> Nothing had been dispatched in > 20 minutes.
<spm> I've been getting bunches of alerts all week from the buildd side - very transient tho. it looks like "something" is running MUCH slower vs actually breaking tho.
<wgrant> The logging should be much less unclear now.
<wgrant> eg. it will actually tell you what it's doing for most operations.
<StevenK> spm: Looks like you forgot to feed the hamsters again
<spm> StevenK: we stopped feeding them ages back; they'd just poop on the servers more; so we've setup some spare server fans we had lying around and attached tiny whips to 'em.
<spm> alongh the principle of "the beatings will continue until morale improves"
<spm> it seems to work more effectively
<StevenK> spm: Just wait, the hamsters will rise up and form a union, and then you'll be doomed!
<spm> they wish. that's when we start substituting the hamsters on the pentagrams where previously we were using the Black Cockrel's in our secret damned sysadmin secret biznis.
<noodles775> Are these hamsters related to bug 557391?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557391 in soyuz "buildd-queue-builder blocks buildd-manager for several minutes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557391
<wgrant> Ah, that could be it.
<spm> noodles775: we have SO got to have another word about your use of facts in serious discussions.... ;-)
<noodles775> ;)
<wgrant> I don't see how a lock file could block buildd-manager, though -- does it really take out and release a lock every cycle?
 * wgrant looks.
<noodles775> I couldn't even see a shared lockfile (it uses the name of the script)... I didn't get a chance to look deeper.
<noodles775> StevenK: did you get a chance to look at that bug?
<mwhudson> could it block inside postgres </wild spectulation>
<mwhudson> ?
<wgrant> mwhudson: I considered that... possibly.
<noodles775> Yeah, a transaction lock was ...
<wgrant> I forget how queuebuilder handles transactions.
<spm> wouldn't be the first time we've had funky locks in the DB....
<wgrant> Even though I've touched it a lot in the past couple of weeks.
<spm> wgrant: so... it's your fault????
<wgrant> spm: Well, the first bits of the refactoring landed a couple of hours ago, so hopefully not!
<spm> heh. and I was just getting the sacrificial knives out and specially blunted. darn it.
<mwhudson> what'
<mwhudson> s that think from the discworld?  an unhangover or something
<mwhudson> oh, hangunder
<wgrant> Oh, no, I did touch the relevant method in 10.03. But the transaction lifetimes should be identical.
<spm> mwhudson: ha; no. for a change; I did originally type sharpening; but figured that blunt ones would hurt more so... >:)
<mwhudson> spm: i meant that wgrant's changes might me so incredible they're affecting things before they're deployed
<wgrant> How is queuebuilder being invoked?
<spm> mwhudson: that really wouldn't surprise me....
<spm> wgrant: cron. every 20 mins.
<spm> oh wait. that's the rescore.
<wgrant> Do we know which one is being contentious?
<wgrant> The --score-only, or the not --score-only?
<spm> --score-only
<spm> noodles775: there's a question. how IS the queuebuilder invoked? via cesium/buildd manager?
<wgrant> b-m doesn't know about it at all.
<wgrant> It needn't even be on cesium, but it probably is.
<noodles775> spm: I was just hunting through the crontabs on dogfood to try to find it.
<spm> :-)
<noodles775> spm: I can't see it anywhere in the crontabs I have access to (and I don't have access to /var/spool/cron/crontabs)
<spm> noodles775: we DID used to run a queuebuilder on cesium every hour. but that was disabled for an 'indefinite' period in late 2008. so....
<noodles775> spm: so how is it being determined that it's causing the lock? Can you see the process?
<noodles775> Or maybe lamont was just guessing? I'll ask him later if he can fill in the bug with further details if he's got them.
<spm> noodles775: it seems to be a combo of things.
<spm> 2010-04-08 07:46:00+0100 [-] startBuild(http://americium.ppa:8221/, transmission, 1.92+r10460-0ubuntu0~lucid, Release)
<spm> 2010-04-08 08:04:25+0100 [-] americium (http://americium.ppa:8221/):
<wgrant> Oh.
<spm> by way of example. is a rather long gap - that's triggering an alert
<wgrant> That's probably just a builder being stupid.
<wgrant> Although the timeouts should catch most things, if a PPA builder reset trigger hangs then buildd-manager will.
<wgrant> And that looks suspiciously like that.
<spm> possibly - all I know is I'm getting a lot of those this week :-(
<mwhudson> wgrant: are you working on making buildd-manager less bonkers?
<wgrant> mwhudson: I've removed most of it.
<mdke> anyone around who is an "LOSA"?
<mwhudson> wgrant: impressive
<spm> mdke: what's up?
<wgrant> But this particular issue is more related to the rapid partial asynchronisation of it a couple of years ago, which left us with lovely creatures like RecordingSlave.
<mwhudson> wgrant: that was the bonkersness i was thinking of
<mdke> spm: I wonder if you could take a look at this question for me. I'm sorry to push for it, I'm sure you have plenty in the queue, but it's preventing me from uploading a branch - https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/106509
<noodles775> wgrant: so the recording slave is receiving the msg to start a build, but then hangs? (why were the recording slaves introduced? wasn't it because the scan cycle was taking too long?)
<noodles775> wgrant: also, can you update the above bug with anything you find? Thanks!
<spm> mdke: done
<wgrant> noodles775: The RecordingSlave lets all the synchronous model code be asynchronous. It takes XML-RPC calls and returns a fake response, and buildd-manager later replays the calls asynchronously.
<mdke> spm: fabulous, thanks a bunch
<wgrant> So while it prints startBuild there, the slave call may actually happen much later.
 * noodles775 tries to see why that would mean that the buildd-manager doesn't log anything after the startBuild (like "resetting builder...")
<wgrant> noodles775: That's true.
<wgrant> I haven't had a good look just yet.
 * wgrant gets a 10.03-like branch.
<spm> mdke: np
<wgrant> spm: So those two americium lines are immediately adjacent?
<spm> wgrant: yup. straight from the raw log
<spm> we have an alert for the log not benig updated in 5-10 minutes; hence why I've had a few of these.
<wgrant> spm: if there are no private builds involved, can you pastebin a few of the subsequent log lines?
<spm> wgrant: um. no. for exactly that reason. :-/
<wgrant> Bah.
<spm> typically - all the others I can easily find are also private. wonder if cuase/effect or just sheer coincidence.
<mdke> spm: mwhudson: not sure if you're available to help, but after spm has done his thing, the import is failing (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnome-user-docs/master)
<wgrant> The builder varies?
<spm> wgrant: I'm guessing you're after the text between the '***** RESULT ***** ;;;;******************' bits
<mwhudson> mdke: :(
<wgrant> spm: I don't care about that at all.
<spm> yeah. looking at one for nannyberry atm
<mdke> mwhudson: yeah
<mwhudson> jelmer: ^^ can you look at mdke's failure?
<wgrant> spm: So the hang is between the startBuild() and the ************MOREASTERISKS****** RESULT *****EVENMORE******?
<mwhudson> mdke: i guess the conversion could be done with bzr-git by hand
<spm> wgrant: like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/410900/
<mdke> mwhudson: I don't know
<wgrant> spm: Thanks.
<mwhudson> mdke: if i unhook the branch from being the dev focus, at least you'll be able to push your branch
<wgrant> So the problem isn't in the asynchronous part. This is good.
<mwhudson> mdke: or you could do that i guess
<mdke> mwhudson: that's correct I think, the problem is the repository format between Launchpad and my local repo is not compatible
<mdke> mwhudson: yes, I'll do that now
 * mwhudson really needs to get away from the computer
<mdke> mwhudson: ok, thanks for your help. Have a nice evening
<wgrant> All I can think of is that BQ.markAsBuilding might be conflicting with queuebuilder's scoreCandidates. While I moved that method in 10.03, the transaction use there hasn't changed.
<wgrant> The other few dozen lines between the log messages look perfectly safe.
<jelmer> mwhudson, mdke: looking
<rdb> is there any documentation available on cscvs?
<wgrant> From what I've seen, 'run away'.
<jelmer> mwhudson, mdke: no idea, works here locally :-(
<BUGabundo> morning
<BUGabundo> should click images attached to LP open a new tab?
<BUGabundo> or use the same?
<BUGabundo> using chromium daily, fyi
<rdb> wgrant, 'run away'? :-? It looks quite complicated
<bialix> interesting is it possible to bookmark a projects on LP? there is related projects to some user. what if I just want to track the progress of some project, but I'm not part of it?
<bialix> something to quick access projects on LP from LP user home page
<sebi`> when writing an announcement, is there a way to use text-markup?
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: deryck | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<czajkowski> aloha :)
<czajkowski> just wondering is it possible to create a bug and mark it just for one council to be able to view - I want to create Ubuntu Loco council bugs to track issues? and only the people on this team to access the bug ?
<bialix> czajkowski: there is security issue checkbox
<BUGabundo> deryck: should click images attached to LP open a new tab? or use the same?
<deryck> czajkowski, yeah, what bialix said.  That's the only way to file a private bug and once the bug is reported, you can uncheck security but leave private enabled.
<deryck> BUGabundo, click images?  What do you mean?
<BUGabundo> deryck: an attached screenshot for example
<deryck> BUGabundo, ah.  Should open in the same window.  We don't do anything to make them open new.
<BUGabundo> :\\
<idnar> I think you can have a project set to create private bugs by default
<BUGabundo> I'll open a wishbug
<idnar> I'm not sure if that's done for projects that don't pay for a commercial license, though
<BUGabundo> don't like to lose previous page
<idnar> BUGabundo: can't you control-click or middle-click them?
<BUGabundo> yep
<idnar> that seems like a better solution than forcing a new window / tab on everyone
<BUGabundo> but the behaviour I expect for clicking attached files is new tab with focus
<deryck> idnar, private by default is only for commercial projects
<czajkowski> bialix: deryck cheers
<BUGabundo> other then see it replace the bug page
<czajkowski> just when I create community bugs, there seems to be half a dozen folks already assigned to bugs and I want to avoid that
<deryck> BUGabundo, yeah, feel free to file a wishlist bug, but I don't think we would ever do that by default.
<BUGabundo> shame :\
<deryck> Sorry, but I think more users would be upset by that than those that would like that. :-)
<BUGabundo> really?
<deryck> BUGabundo, that's my assumption based on the fact that users *generally* don't want new windows and controlling whether it's a new window or new tab is a browser setting.
<czajkowski> deryck: is there any reason why some folks are automatically assinged to community bugs? that aren't council members??
<deryck> czajkowski, if someone has subscribed to all bugs for your project they will automatically be subscribed to new bugs.
<deryck> BUGabundo, but really, there's no way to know for sure without asking users somehow.
<czajkowski> deryck: oh how does one do that say for community bugs?
<deryck> czajkowski, go to the bugs section for a project, look down the right side of the page where the X open bugs links are.  Just below that there is a "Subscribe to bug mail" link.
<czajkowski> deryck: cheers
<czajkowski> deryck: cheers, that answer my question then, if I want to create LoCo council bugs and have only the 6 of us get them that's not possible
<deryck> czajkowski, not by default, that's right.  Launchpad assumes use is for open projects if you don't have a commercial subscription.
<czajkowski> deryck: what I'm trying to do is log issues that are mailed to the 6 of us to keep track of and some are delicate
<deryck> czajkowski, I understand.  Unfortunately, I don't think there's a way to support this with launchpad currently.  You can mark security as mentioned above when filing the bug, but that's it really.
<czajkowski> deryck: ok thanks
<mdz> should Launchpad be emailing my own comments back to me when I reply to a merge proposal? it doesn't seem helpful
<deryck> hi mdz.  Yeah, it normally does that.  and yeah, it's not really helpful.
<mdz> deryck, should I just add a filtering rule to discard the messages, like I do for bugs, or is this likely to change?
<lifeless> it also emails you when you edit a bug/merge proposal in the web ui
<lifeless> also not useful :)
<deryck> so this will change from bugs very soon... mdz, not sure about the MPs.  Looking at bugs now...
<mdz> deryck, oh, that's good news
<deryck> mdz, lifeless -- we have a focus on better bug notifications coming next for us.  See:  https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BetterBugSubscriptionsAndNotifications
<deryck> jml, do you know if the email noise from yourself for MPs is likely to change?
<jml> deryck: what noise?
<jml> (I guess not)
<deryck> jml, when you reply to an MP, you get a mail back for your own comment.  see mdz's comment above.  ^^
<jml> oh right.
<jml> deryck: we ought to change it, I don't know of any plans to do so currently
<deryck> mdz, so mail filter looks the best route then for MPs.
<jml> deryck: further, it's crappy that we have things set up in such a way so that it's easy for you to fix this problem for bugs but not for merge proposals
<deryck> jml, *agreed*
<deryck> this is some of the worst pain of launchpad dev to me.
<jml> deryck: I'll ask thumper about it when I speak with him later today
<deryck> cool
<jml> as for the more general problem of the respective notification systems being divergent, no concrete next actions spring to mind
<deryck> jml, I wonder if as part of the better-notifications work we shouldn't spend some time unifying notifications across LP?  users don't see the distinction, I'm sure.
<deryck> that's huge, I know.
<jml> deryck: it's tempting.
<jml> deryck: want to think about it some more and then we can talk about it in our call tomorrow?
 * jml actually needs to think it through
<deryck> jml, definitely we can talk about it then.  I think it takes it from a 1-2 month story currently to a 3-5 month story, though.  depending on how many engineers are on it.
<deryck> maybe I'm a pessimist about how quickly things can be done in lp though :-)
<deryck> jml, did you see my cycle time email I sent?
 * jml looks
<deryck> it's very long, sorry.  week old now.
<jml> deryck: yeah, it's tagged with @READ :)
<jml> deryck: so I will read it...
<deryck> jml, yeah, understood. :-)  Basically, we do dev and review in 3-4 then spend average of 8 days beyond that in queuing and landing.
<deryck> for a 12 day cycle time on a bug or task.
<deryck> toooooooo long.
<jml> deryck: yeah. In some projects, queueing and landing is a sub-minute operation :)
<deryck> jml, exactly!
<hyperair> does anyone know what happened to the BGO bug status trackers?
<deryck> hyperair, hi.  Sorry but I don't know what you mean by BGO.  Is that a project on LP?
<persia> deryck: Just from backscroll: one nice feature about LP sending you your own notes from bugs is that the local mailspool contains a complete record of the bug.  This may be less useful for merge proposals or similar.
<deryck> persia, interesting.  Assuming you replied on LP itself, right?  If you reply via mail, that should already be there, correct?
<persia> Depends on your client configuration: it may not be in the same threading view.
<persia> (some clients auto-merge send and receipt, some don't)
<persia> Mind you, the answer might be "go use a different mail client", or "set up your filters to do something useful" :)
<jml> deryck: BGO often means "bugzilla.gnome.org"
<deryck> ah
<deryck> persia, that's a nice perspective though, thanks.
<deryck> hyperair, are you asking about updates to bugs linked to the gnome bugzilla?  if so, it's being worked on.  Very close but still not there yet.
<hyperair> deryck: ah cool. thanks for the information.
<mok0> w
<qense> I've got a problem with the sprints section of Launchpad. At <https://edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-m> I -- Sense Hofstede -- am listed as attending, but I can still press the 'Register Yourself' button and http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-m still thinks I'm not attending. I've marked myself as attending yesterday evening, so it can't be that I just have to wait another few minutes and refresh.
<deryck[lunch]> qense, that seems an issue with the summit.ubuntu.com app, since you're listed in the launchpad sprints page.
<deryck[lunch]> qense, I'm not sure who to ping about that, but I can check after I eat.
<qense> deryck[lunch]: the strange thing is that the Launchpad page for the summit also still allows me to (+) Register my attentdance.
<qense> deryck[lunch]: but have your lunch first :)
<persia> qense: OOh, cool.  I can replicate.  I'm not sure it's an LP issue though, as LP showed me as attending both before and after I played with summit and reregistered.
<qense> persia: But shouldn't the (+) button go away on Launchpad when you've registered yourself as attending?
<persia> I don't think so: I think it's an artifact of being able to edit one's attendance.  Yes, it's a bug, but just a minor UI bug (should be pencil rather than +)
<qense> then it's just an Summit issue
<persia> I think so.
<persia> Plus the minor UI bug.
<qense> ok
<qense> persia: There is going to land a new version of Summit real soon, iirc, so I'll wait for that to arrive.
<persia> No idea.
<persia> jcastro: Do you know who knows about summit, or in which channel we should ask questions, or how to file bugs?
<qense> iirc there is a 'summit' project on LP for that
<jcastro> persia: lp.net/summit
<jcastro> persia: Daviey is your man
<persia> jcastro: Cool, thanks :)
<jcastro> persia: I've assigned him some bugs already so get them in quick before scheduling starts!
<persia> qense: Are you handling this bug, or shall I file it?  If you are, please subscribe me.
<qense> persia: I'll file it and subscribe you.
<persia> qense: Thanks :)
<persia> I'll confirm it in a bit.
<qense> persia: thanks for that!
<qense> persia: You're subscribed!
<persia> Confirmed and me-too'd.
<qense> great!
<cbx33> hey guys got a question
<cbx33> I see a packge ina  ppa, but when I try to apt-get install it, it's not there
<cbx33> and it's not in the packages.gz file either
<cbx33> any ideas?
<james_w> cbx33: did it fail to build?
<cbx33> I don't htink so
<cbx33> it is the zfs-fuse package from brcha ppa
<james_w> which series?
<james_w> it's not available for karmic or lucid
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> that's odd
<cbx33> a page i saw had it add it for karmic
<cbx33> the title of the post was zfs-fuse for 9.10
<deryck> sinzui, does registry get sprint app bugs?
<sinzui> no, They exist for the sake of blueprints
<sinzui> deryck, I retargeted a sprint bug to blueprints a few hours ago
<deryck> sinzui, ah, ok.  Thanks.
<micahg> is  that right, 16k jobs for the i386 PPAs?
<persia> micahg: Maybe an archive-rebuild-test?
<micahg> persia: maybe
<persia> Those are low-priority (below PPA) typically.
<sladen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/558642  <-- celebrity bug popularity fail
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558642 in malone "comments=all dies when displaying >680 comments" [Undecided,New]
<kfogel> sinzui: Do you know if there's any way for me to set an arbitrary user as an Answer Contact for Launchpad?
<kfogel> sinzui: I click "Set answer contact" to get to https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+answer-contact, but my choices there are: myself, or one of a set list of teams.  I can't just type in a user's name.
<sladen> kfogel: isn't on the basis of a user choosing to subscribe themself?
<sladen> themselve
<kfogel> sladen: yeah, I'm going to ask the user if he can set himself (but suspect he can't).
<sinzui> kfogel, you cannot make someone do a task
<sinzui> kfogel, though it would be nice if I could subscribe a user to a question that concerns him
<kfogel> sinzui: ok
<sinzui> kfogel, a user can choose the be an answer contact for *any* project.
<kfogel> sinzui: oh, great, I didn't realize that
<sinzui> kfogel, Launchpad recognises that the support and translation communities are often autonomous from the core project. we let communities contribute by choice rather than by authority
 * sinzui may have the formation of his next blog post
<kfogel> sinzui: :-)
<kfogel> sinzui: this is all around that user who asked matsubara if he (the user) could be an answer contact for Launchpad.  After all this digging, it turns out he could have just set himself as a contact from the get-go.
<kfogel> It sounds like, anyway.
<sebi`> does launchpad allow any sort of markup for, let's say, announcements, and kinds thereof?
<matsubara> kfogel, you're right. I just tested on staging with my test account and by setting myself as the answer contact I was able to edit a question's assignee
<matsubara> kfogel, so just telling the guy to set himself as an answer contact will solve the trick
<matsubara> s/the trick/the problem/
<cbx33> sladen, hey long time dude
<mdke> jelmer, mwhudson - what should I do to try and resolve this? File a bug? On what project?
<jelmer> mdke: I'm not sure where the problem is exactly; I can't reproduce the failure locally
<jelmer> So perhaps this can be resolved by updating the version of bzr-git on Launchpad
<mdke> jelmer: so should I file a question / bug for that?
<jelmer> mdke: Good question
<jelmer> mwhudson: there?
<jelmer> mwhudson: I'll push a fix for the -0000 / +0000 patch in a bit, perhaps we could try that patch on staging?
<mwhudson> jelmer: yeah ok
<bodhi_zazen> Is there a limit to how many admins can be on a project or team ?
<bodhi_zazen> And can only the project owner add an admin, or can another admin add one ?
<persia> bodhi_zazen: No, and yes
<bodhi_zazen> TY
#launchpad 2010-04-09
<Some_Person> I just uploaded a bunch of crap to a PPA that depends on one another (but not necessarily the versions in the PPA). Will it build those packages against one another or against the official packages?
<micahg> Some_Person: if you set the PPA as a dependency and the versions in the PPA are higher it will use the PPA
<Some_Person> I have to set the PPA as a dependency?
<lifeless> Some_Person: builds will build in the ppa
<lifeless> using the versions in the ppa of the things they depend on
<lifeless> if the dep is older in the ppa than in the official distro, the official distro version is used.
<Some_Person> But it isn't doing that
<Some_Person> It's using the official versions, which are failing because of dependency problems
<Some_Person> example: libticalcs2-dev: Depends: libticalcs2-7 (= 1.1.3-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<wgrant> Some_Person: Are the others built and published yet?
<Some_Person> they can't be, they depend on each other
<lifeless> Some_Person: so, you have a transition to deal with
<wgrant> So you have circular dependencies?
<Some_Person> wgrant: I believe so
<Some_Person> https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/tilp2/+packages
<wgrant> Well, they can't build-depend on another if they cannot build.
<lifeless> Some_Person: if you have two packages A and B that mutually depend on each other, and are version locked, you are screwed.
<wgrant> This is nothing specific to PPAs -- it's by definition impossible.
<lifeless> Some_Person: you need to patch one of them to be able to build with an older other. Also find the authors of this software and slap some sense into them.
<wgrant> Unless you are a compiler, you have no excuse.
<lifeless> if you have a cycle in your dependencies, its *very very* important, as an upstream, to release on thing at a time, able to build on the existing releases you have.
<wgrant> And even if you are a compiler, it's still inadvisable.
<lifeless> s/on/one/
<persia> compilers that don't have a handy --bootstrap build option just cause pain.
<lifeless> indeed
<Some_Person> Actually, I think you're right
<Some_Person> It built them in the wrong order
<lifeless> if thats the case, just upload the first one that should build
<lifeless> and wait.
<lifeless> then when its build upload the other.
<persia> Isn't there a handy-dandy "build this one now" button on PPAs for failed builds?
<Some_Person> I uploaded everything at the same time
<lifeless> persia: there is a rebuild button yes.
<wgrant> Or upload both, and if the build-dependencies are set properly then one will depwait.
<Some_Person> I chose to build it again, but now it has a build score of ZERO
<wgrant> Normally the depwait would be retried as soon as the dependencies were fulfilled.
<lifeless> 10:03 < Some_Person> example: libticalcs2-dev: Depends: libticalcs2-7 (= 1.1.3-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<wgrant> But that's been broken for a few days.
<lifeless>  was the error
<wgrant> Some_Person: Yes, that's what happens to retries.
<lifeless> libticalcs2-dev is built
<lifeless> the library on that arch isn't built though
<lifeless> -dev is built and installed I mean.
<wgrant> ....
<wgrant> ..........
<lifeless> its possible the depwait code isn't picking up that transitive dev properly
<wgrant> ................
 * wgrant looks at the PPA build queue.
<persia> For lucid, wasn't kamalm doing a transition to ti* and dropping half the packages?
<wgrant> lifeless: That sort of situation requires debcheck.
<lifeless> wgrant: it does? why
<lifeless> its totally normal
<wgrant> lifeless: It's not a matter of a missing direct build-dep.
<wgrant> apt doesn't even tell us what is missing.
<Some_Person> The packages in lucid are totally broken. tilp2 isn't even installable
<lifeless> hang on, what is debcheck
<lifeless> wgrant: right, but this will happen *every time* (assuming we publish -all builds immediately)
<wgrant> lifeless: It looks at a package's (build-)deps, and verifies that they are satisfiable (taking into account Conflicts and Depends of all involved packages).
<wgrant> lifeless: Yes.
<lifeless> wgrant: what package?
<wgrant> lifeless: What package is what?
<Some_Person> So with a build score of 0, I'm guessing it's going to take a frickin' long time to build it
<lifeless> debcheck in
<persia> lifeless: There's a debcheck instance running on qa.ubuntuwire.com if you want to look.
<wgrant> lifeless: It's not. http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/debcheck/
<persia> .org!  Excellent.
<wgrant> Some_Person: Unlikely.
 * persia missed that announcement
<wgrant> It's been that way for a while.
<Some_Person> wgrant: Why unlikely?
<lifeless> wgrant: doesn't do conflicts AFAICT
<lifeless> conflictchecker does
<wgrant> Some_Person: Because the PPA build queue is not large, once you exclude the rebuilds which have a score of -10.
<wgrant> lifeless: Doesn't that do file conflicts?
<lifeless> wgrant: more than, yes.
<lifeless> it checks that things the package metadata claim are installable together are.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> debcheck relies on declared relationships.
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> anyhow
<lifeless> you don't need debcheck to find out trivial cases like this
<lifeless> its a small graph problem that python-apt can answer very reliably
<wgrant> Well, OK. You need something way more complex than our current depwait mechanism. And Debian now uses debcheck for that.
<wgrant> (the current one doesn't even handle virtual packages!)
<lifeless> ok, so you *can* use debcheck.
<lifeless> just saying it looks like overkill; we'd need one per ppa!
<wgrant> debcheck is a more complete solution.
<wgrant> Right.
<lifeless> wgrant: like a tank is a more complete moped ?
<wgrant> lifeless: How easily can python-apt operate like this on arbitrary non-system sources.list entries?
<lifeless> all we really need is the dep install in the build process to signal depwait as a failure mode
<lifeless> wgrant: fairly easily, though I'd have to look up the voodoo needed
<Some_Person> Has one of my builds stalled or something? It's been going for 21 minutes and still shows the same exact stuff in the log
<Some_Person> The i386 build of the same package took just over 5 minutes
<wgrant> Some_Person: There's been a problem for a few days now where builds will appear to stall for a little over 20 minutes.
<wgrant> If it doesn't resolve itself in the next 10 minutes, then you can start to worry.
<Some_Person> The builder is lemon
<Some_Person> ok, it finally finished
<Some_Person> aww crap, one of them published too late and now i have to rebuild one of them
<BiosElement> Hmm, Any idea why launchpad shows the correction revision info but the wrong loggerhead link? Technical revision number is around 420, but the branch revision is 3. >.> https://code.launchpad.net/~biosinteractive/biosingine/main
<thumper> BiosElement: hi
<BiosElement> Ahh, hey thumper ^_^
<thumper> all I can say is something is f@$%d up
<mwhudson> BiosElement: it's a bzr bug
<thumper> mwhudson: which one?
<mwhudson> the branch is a bit damaged (though not in too bad a way, fortunately)
<thumper> mwhudson: do we have a bug for this?
<BiosElement> Ahh, I was kinda guessing that. >.> Any suggestions for a workaround? I haven't used this branch much so dumping it wouldn't be a big deal.
<mwhudson> BiosElement: do "bzr log -l 1" and "bzr log -n0 -l 1" show different things in your local copy?
<BiosElement> One sec, I'll check...
<BiosElement> Nope, they're the same. Both show my latest commit.
<mwhudson> BiosElement: are the revision numbers the same?
<BiosElement> Yeah, same thing launchpad reads, Revno: 3
<mwhudson> ok, try running 'bzr reconcile'
<BiosElement> mwhudson: Running now.
<BiosElement> mwhudson: I'm guessing this fixed it. "Fixing last revision info 3 => 422". I'll push it to launchpad and see if it does the trick.
<mwhudson> BiosElement: you'll probably need to delete the branch on launchpad an re-push
<mwhudson> i don't think the metadata fix is propagated by push
<BiosElement> Aight, easy enough to do. Thanks for you'll help. ^_^ I'll do that and let you know how it goes.
<mwhudson> cool
<spiv> mwhudson: I wonder if https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/556132 is another case of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/537116 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556132 in bzr "bzr: ERROR: paramiko.SSHException:" [Medium,Confirmed]
<BiosElement> mwhudson: That did the trick, thanks.
<mwhudson> spiv: if non-idle connections are getting cut off by the timeoutprotocol that's a bug in twisted you're just as capable of fixing as me :-p
<mwhudson> SSHException: Key-exchange timed out waiting for key negotiation is an odd error message to be sure
<mwhudson> does ssh re-key the connection every so often?
<spiv> mwhudson: well, partly I was just nagging because 537116 seemed to have stalled :P
<spiv> mwhudson: besides, while I may have wrote TimeoutProtocol, therve touched it last :P
<mwhudson> hmm, i wouldn't be exactly surprised it conch had bugs in its rekeying implementation
<mwhudson> or paramiko for that matter
<NCommander> Is there any known issues with Soyuz? Everytime I try to rescore a build, LP explodes
 * noodles775 tries
<noodles775> NCommander: works for me... are you getting an OOPS id?
<noodles775> Actually, worked for me on edge... I assume it works also on non-edge. Trying now.
<NCommander> noodles775: no, just the "Cannot communicate with LP" Can you try rescoring https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktop-webmail/001-0ubuntu1
<NCommander> noodles775: It didn't work with either for me
<wgrant> That sounds like the similar Builder:+edit issue -- completely inexplicable.
<NCommander> wgrant: so noodles775's can do it since he's ~admin, but since I'm just ~launchpad-buildd-admin, no go?
<wgrant> NCommander: noodles775 is no ~admin.
<NCommander> ?
<wgrant> And the Builder:+edit timeout happens for admins too.
<wgrant> As long as you can access the page, it can time out.
<noodles775> It's timing out for me on those builds too.
<NCommander> wgrant: oh, I thought he rescored the package.
<NCommander> noodles775: ugh..........
<NCommander> noodles775: I tried using the web UI since ubuntu-build didn't see the package
<wgrant> It's a 502?
<noodles775> I rescored some other builds of my own without a problem.
<wgrant> It could be the locking issue that is plaguing buildd-manager again.
<noodles775> Yep "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server", it's disappointing that there's no oops :/
<noodles775> NCommander: have you tried via the api?
<noodles775> (it may give the same error, but just wondering).
<NCommander> noodles775: the API doesn't even see the source package
<NCommander> noodles775: (which isn't that unusual, sometimes there appears to be a lag from when a package is NEW and the API can see it)
<wgrant> NCommander: How are you trying to see it?
<wgrant> It should be there immediately.
<NCommander> wgrant: ubuntu-build
<noodles775> NCommander: I managed to rescore the second one (very quick response). I'll try the others.
<NCommander> which uses launchpadlib last time I checked
<noodles775> (armel)
<NCommander> noodles775: I managed to get it to rescore, but if you refresh, the build score won't change
<noodles775> NCommander: it is showing as 500000
<NCommander> noodles775: looks like you had more luck than I did
<noodles775> (Start in 1 minute).
<noodles775> NCommander, wgrant : weird, seems to have been a temporary issue, I could rescore them all without problem now.
<wgrant> noodles775: Did queue-builder just finish?
<NCommander> noodles775: weird indeed. Thanks
<noodles775> wgrant: which would fit your locking...
<noodles775> theory.
<BlueT_> hmm wasn't able to connect to launchpad server, but fine now :)
<wgrant> Or maybe it was just a coincidence, and LP was aving general issues.
<Boobek> hi
<jelmer> hi Boobek
<Boobek> :)
<Boobek> hi
<Boobek> I have the same problem
<Boobek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/411559/plain/
<Boobek> I can't get a branch from launchpad
<geser> hmm, is edge having problems currently? it looks like it's missing CSS styles
<Boobek> I forget to doing something?
<wgrant> It looks like it's half-upgraded.
<jelmer> Boobek: Do you have a ssh key registered on Launchpad and present on your local machine ?
<Boobek> yes.
<jelmer> wgrant, geser: mthaddon is working on it
<Boobek> ohh.. wait
<jelmer> Boobek: Can you try 'ssh -v bkanyo@bazaar.launchpad.net' ?
<noodles775> Did edge just update? I'm not seeing *any* style.
<noodles775> losa ^^
<mthaddon> noodles775: yes, that's the problem I pasted in channel
<Boobek> jelmer, output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/411562/plain/
<Boobek> I'm reinstall my system.
<Boobek> for a week ago
<jelmer> Boobek: It looks like it accepted none of your ssh keys - does launchpad have any of the keys mentioned in the log file?
<wgrant> edge looks happy now.
<Boobek> where can I find the log file?
<Boobek> jelmer, where can I find the log file?
<jelmer> Boobek: I mean the output from 'ssh -v' you just pasted
<Boobek> jelmer, ssh -v? -v is an unknown argument
<jelmer> Boobek: You've just pasted the output of 'ssh -v bkanyo@bazaar.launchpad.net'...
<NCommander> Build can not be retried
<NCommander> WTF?!
<wgrant> NCommander: It's already Needs Building.
<wgrant> Or Successfully built.
<NCommander> wgrant: no, it did that when it was Failed
<NCommander> wgrant: it then became needs building
<wgrant> ARGH
<wgrant> Somebody broke the build API massively.
<wgrant> Changed all the status titles.
<wgrant> Hm, I wonder if that was related to the recipe stuff that landed recently.
<wgrant> Anyway, yay, broken scripts.
<jelmer> Boobek: Still there?
<Boobek> yes
<Boobek> I see the help pages
<Boobek> on LP
<wgrant> (Bug #559143)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559143 in soyuz "Build status title changes break API and uglify forms" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559143
<Boobek> jelmer, i solve my problem. First I can't find the sshedit link on LP ( https://launchpad.net/~bkanyo/+editsshkeys )
<Boobek> now it's work, sorry for wasting your time
<Boobek> and thx;)
<jelmer> Boobek: You're welcome :-)
<radoe> If I like to refer to a particular commit (like 99505) of lp:emacs branch in a bug comment, ist there some shortcut or do I need to copy the full URL like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/emacs/trunk/revision/99502?
<jelmer> radoe: as far as I know there's no easy way to link to a specific commit
<jelmer> for branches something like lp:~vcs-imports/emacs/trunk should work
<radoe> jelmer: thanks, I will use the full URL then, as I like to add which upstream commit fixes a bug reported against the version in Ubuntu.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<humphreybc> Heya guys, I'm trying to create a session blueprint for UDS
<humphreybc> I'm not sure what I project I should assign it to - "ubuntu" or the project(s) it affects
<humphreybc> i've tried to assign it to ubuntu and create it, it takes me to this page, but it's not listed
<humphreybc> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-m
<jelmer> humphreybc: hi
<rye> Hello, is there known bug about e.g.  https://launchpad.net/bugs/556687 returning "Not allowed here" but https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/556877 is completely available ?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/556687)
<humphreybc> hey jelmer
<wgrant> rye: Different number.
<rye> oops
<humphreybc> i *think* i figured it out
<humphreybc> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/doc-collaboration
<humphreybc> could you have a quick look just to check?
<jelmer> humphreybc: That appears to be associated with UDS-M ok.
<humphreybc> jelmer: fantastic
<humphreybc> :)
<NCommander> can anyone tell me what x-lazr-oopsid: OOPS-1560EB1428 is?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1560EB1428
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> wow
<NCommander> handy
<NCommander> except I can't access that page :-/
<NCommander> the armel apport retracer keeps getting that oops
 * maxb wonders why there's no help contact today
<jelmer> maxb: I am the help contact today
<jelmer> Oh, I hadn't noticed I should put myself in the topic
* jelmer changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: jelmer | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<jelmer> sorry
 * maxb points jelmer and NCommander at each other
<NCommander> jelmer: can you make heads and/or tails of my oops?
<jelmer> NCommander: I'm looking at the moment, trying to find back my credentials first
<james_w> NCommander: you are trying to edit e.g. a package task when there is a lucid targeted task for that package
<james_w> NCommander: are you getting 500 or 4XX response code?
<wgrant> Bug 556515
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556515 in malone "OOPS when editing conjoined bugtasks via API" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556515
<wgrant> It'd be a 500.
<jelmer> james_w: that's what we just found out, based on the backtrace
<jelmer> wgrant: thanks
<NCommander> james_w: 500
<ahasenack> hey guys, just got a "server internal error" with login.launchpad.net, thought I should let you know: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/411672/
<ahasenack> it's actually the 2nd or 3rd time in the past few days
<ahasenack> right when I'm trying to login, give my credentials and hit login
<ahasenack> I opened a bug about it, have fun
<mtaylor> internal server error: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~eraser029/boots/cursesui/files
<maxb> LOSAs: Loggerhead in need of a kicking ^^^
<Chex> maxb: on it, thanks
<mtaylor> thanks Chex !
<dickelbeck> Hi, I have a few simple requests
<dickelbeck> There are 3 branches as part of project Kicad.  They are being updated every 6 hours from sourceforge.net.   I need this to stop for all 3 branches.
<dickelbeck> We are about to complete our switchover, I just did the final sync from there manually by clicking the nice button.
<dickelbeck> Is this better asked on the launchpad "questions" tracker, everyone out drinking already?
<zyga> dickelbeck: I think it depends on the timezone you are in, no
<dickelbeck> Not so much, there are bloody Marys.
<dickelbeck> I know its still too early in Australia even for that, lightweights.
<Zarathoustra> hi chan!
<Zarathoustra> Is there somebody that can access to the launchpad registry database?
<Zarathoustra> I'm still waiting for somebody fix the problem I get to create my account to join a project...
#launchpad 2010-04-10
<Zarathoustra> Thanks for your help chan!!!
<bjsnider> 9100 amd64 ppa jobs queued?
<bjsnider> 16k i386 jobs?
<Boobek> bye
<ryanakca> bzr lp-login gives me "bzr: ERROR: Connection error: while sending CONNECT launchpad.net:443: [Errno 111] Connection refused". bzr pull lp:~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu gives me "bzr: ERROR: Connection error: while sending CONNECT xmlrpc.edge.launchpad.net:443: [Errno 111] Connection refused" ... any ideas?
<spiv> HTTP proxy issue
<spiv> There's a bug filed about the interaction between xmlrpclib and http proxies, IIRC
<ryanakca> spiv: Thanks
<wgrant> Yay, archive rebuild, large PPA queue, and just about no builders.
<lifeless> you forgot 'on the weekend'
<wgrant> lifeless: Is that meant to be a mitigating circumstance?
<lifeless> wgrant: no
<lifeless> wgrant: accentuating
<wgrant> lifeless: Ah.
<maxb> Is there something wrong with the buildfarm? There's a huge queue, but only one of the i386 PPA builders is not idle
<wgrant> maxb: Probably bug #557391
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557391 in soyuz "buildd-queue-builder blocks buildd-manager for several minutes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557391
<wgrant> I think we should probably turn off queue-builder for now and see what happens.
<wgrant> But that won't happen for days.
<maxb> Is that the thing which rescores based on age?
<wgrant> Yes.
<maxb> Kill it kill it kill it
<wgrant> +10
 * maxb never understood the point of elevating build scores based on age when the queue is already processed in a FIFOish manner
<wgrant> Exactly.
<wgrant> It's ordered by (score, id)
<maxb> AFAIK it was turned back on some months ago because someone pointed out that the time-based part of the build score documentation was wrong
<maxb> The correct answer would be to simply fix the docs :-)
<lifeless> its a crude attempt to prevent low priority things never building
<maxb> but, given low priority and high priority things are equally rescored, how will it ever have an effect?
<lifeless> a new high priority thing may be lower score than an old low priority thing
<lifeless> s/lower/worse/, for clarity
<wgrant> Isn't maximum increment something like 20?
<lifeless> wgrant: this would make it pointless ;)
<Burgundavia> can I get somebody to delete a comment and lock an account?
<Burgundavia> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/192720/comments/96
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192720 in linux "Loading b43legacy freezes computer" [High,Fix released]
<lifeless> it is, I believe, taken from debian, where buildds are volunteer based, handle many more arches, and probably do permit the score to override priority for very old things
<kermiac> hi. someone has added spam to a bug report. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/192720/comments/96   --- the link opens up a "canadian health & care mall" website (see http://imgbin.org/images/1455.png)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192720 in linux "Loading b43legacy freezes computer" [High,Fix released]
<kermiac> funny thing is that it's not a new user.... the user account was registered 2007-04-21
<Burgundavia> kermiac, just commented on that
<kermiac> ok, thx Burgundavia :)
<kermiac> I just got the bugmail, so was making sure ppl were aware of it
<Laney> lamont: what's different about gourd that would make ghc6 build there? :)
<jpds> Laney: It's a buggage3 board.
<Laney> jpds: is that different to the other buildds?
<jpds> Laney: Yes.
<Laney> interesting
<jpds> Laney: Except for the other bbg3 ones.
<Laney> well, the other ones that ghc was tried on
<Laney> ARM is really a bit of a mystery to me, but I'm happy that I don't have to worry for a bit longer :)
<lamont> heh
<lamont> huito, imbe, jaboticaba, jackfruit, jambul, kandis, korlan <-- all not-really-great-for-buildd machines on their way to retirement
<Laney> Is there some delay in processing uploads ATM?
<lamont> dunno - just clearing out bluetabs myself
<Laney> I uploaded pandoc a little while ago and haven't had any mail about it
<Laney> but have had some subsequent bug mail
<Laney> ah, LP sees it now
<rdb> Is the source code for the following file available? /srv/importd.launchpad.net/production/launchpad-rev-9186/lib/lp/codehosting/codeimport/worker.py
<jpds> rdb: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Elaunchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/annotate/head%3A/lib/lp/codehosting/codeimport/worker.py
<rdb> jpds, awesome, thanks! I was unable to find it.
<Ddorda> hey. is it possible to migrate 2 teams into one?
<czajkowski> Ddorda: well have you asked?
<Ddorda> czajkowski: indeed waiting for answer
<Ddorda> <Ddorda> hey. is it possible to migrate 2 teams into one?
<czajkowski> jelmer: do you know if this is possible ?
<wgrant> An admin can merge two teams for you.
<wgrant> Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<czajkowski> wgrant: cheers
<Ddorda> okay. thanks a lot :)
<czajkowski> Ddorda: now you know :)
 * czajkowski goes back to the barcamp
* jelmer changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<jaraco> I'm trying to push my first branch to launchpad, but I'm getting an error (permission denied).
<jaraco> $ bzr push lp:~jaraco/beautifulsoup/easy-installable
<jaraco> Permission denied (publickey).
<jaraco> It appears I'm able to authenticate - if I just run "ssh -v bazaar.launchpad.net", it eventually says "Authentication succeeded (publickey)."
<jaraco> So why am I unable to push to the branch which I created?
<jaraco> Does a project owner have to grant me access to push to my own branch of their project?
<Phantomas> Hello! Is there any faster way to retrieve some po files from lp than clicking save and waiting for an e-mail to arrive?
<Phantomas> We are a team wanting to complete the Greek translation of a set of packages for lucid and we just need to download as fast as it is possible, then merge and translate the new template strings and finally import them in lp asap :)
<Phantomas> We would really appreciate it if an administrator could help us!
<Phurl> hi is there something wrong with translations>?
<Phurl> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/ubuntu/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/sq/+translate
<Phurl> this is failing
<Phurl> please helpo
<jpds> Phurl: That page is working fine here, which error message are you seeing?
<Phurl> i cannot post
<Phurl> oh now it works
#launchpad 2010-04-11
<lfaraone> My package needs dh7 from backports to build on Hardy. Is there a way to make my PPA include the backported CDBS package?
<wgrant> lfaraone: 'Edit PPA dependencies'
<lfaraone> wgrant: aha.
<Burgundavia> wgrant, who should I talk to about getting a comment deleted as it is dangerous spam and the account that created it locked
<Burgundavia> ?
<wgrant> Burgundavia: Have you asked a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad?
<wgrant> It needs an admin, none of which will be around for 24 hours.
<Burgundavia> wgrant, nop, haven't. will ping somebody monday
<psusi> can I get launchpad to stop adding [ubuntu-bugcontrol] to the subject line on the bug mails I get for being subscribed to the list for being a member of ubuntu-bugcontrol?
<wgrant> psusi: You can't, unless you include unsubscribing from the list as a solution.
<psusi> damn, that blows, is there a bug filed to fix that?
<wgrant> I thought I'd filed one.
<wgrant> But I can't find it right now.
 * wgrant hunts harder.
<psusi> I already filter based on List-Id:, I don't need the subject line pushed another 20 characters to the right with essentially garbage ;)
<wgrant> Exactly.
<psusi> between the [ubuntu-bugcontrol] and [bug nnnnnnn]
<psusi> if I want to know the bug details I can see that in the message... subject should just be the bug subject line so I have an idea at a glance what the mail is about
<wgrant> Bug #396888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396888 in launchpad-registry "prefixing subjects in mailing list posts considered harmful" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396888
<micahg> wgrant: is there a problem with files in PPAs ATM?
<wgrant> micahg: What exactly do you mean?
<micahg> wgrant: I'm getting a 404 when I try to wget a .orig.tar.gz from a PPA
<wgrant> micahg: That generally means that you've got a duplicate orig.tar.gz, probably through a copy bug that was fixed last week. Which PPA, and which filename?
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ffox35/+packages
<micahg> prism_1.0b3+svn20100210r62050.orig.tar.gz
<micahg> wgrant: ^^
<wgrant> Yeah, looking...
<wgrant> micahg: Ah, got it.
<wgrant> I thought for a while that the file had actually been prematurely expired, but it's still at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40919833/prism_1.0b3%2Bsvn20100210r62050.orig.tar.gz.
<wgrant> The problem is in the +files traversal -- it finds the first copy of the orig.tar.gz, which has been expired, so it returns a 404. If it had checked for another file by that name that wasn't deleted, it would have succeeded.
<wgrant> (The first copy that I speak of is from the old, superseded upload. We expire and delete PPA binaries and sources a few days after they are superseded or deleted.)
<wgrant> Can someone confirm that OOPS-1562EC198 is a DeletedProxiedLibraryFileAlias?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1562EC198
<micahg> wgrant: is there a way for the to discover the original URL like you found?
<wgrant> micahg: You have to guess :/
<wgrant> Or just use the file in the archive.
<wgrant> In this case I found the URL by noting the changes file librarian URL, replacing the filename with that of the orig.tar.gz, and trying a few numbers on either side.
<micahg> wgrant: it gives me an error when I use the one from the archve
<wgrant> micahg: Which URL, and which error?
<micahg> wgrant: when I try uploading based on the version in the lucid archive it tells me the tarballs are separate
<wgrant> micahg: By 'the archive' I meant 'this archive'
<micahg> wgrant: ah, that's what I want to do :)  I need the orig.tar.gz to do that though
<wgrant> micahg: Look in http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ffox35/ubuntu?
<micahg> wgrant: ah, didn't think of that :)
<shadeslayer> hi can someone help me out here? a lp admin maybe
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Ask your question here -- if somebody can help they will, otherwise we can point you to the right place.
<shadeslayer> well one of my PPA contains packages with the wrong name,can they be deleted?
<shadeslayer> from here : http://ppa.launchpad.net/rekonq/rekonq-daily/ubuntu/pool/main/r/rekonq/
<shadeslayer> i want to delete all the packages listed there...
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Does the 'Delete packages' link at https://launchpad.net/~rekonq/+archive/rekonq-daily/+packages not work?
<shadeslayer> wgrant: it does,but it does not actually delete the packages from the repo... the packages can be seen in the link i sent you
<wgrant> shadeslayer: They should be removed from the indices within five minutes, and the package files themselves should vanish from ppa.launchpad.net within a day.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: ok so they will be removed till tomorrow?
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Probably.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: ah ok,thanks :D
<directhex> okay, this is a weird one. it seems if i upload a PPA package which no longer builds some binaries compared to a previous version, those binaries are never deleted? there are 17 ancient packages in http://ppa.launchpad.net/directhex/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mono/ with 1.9.1+dfsg-6~dhx1 version
<wgrant> directhex: In the primary archive that is handled by archive admins manually removing the binaries (ie. NBS).
<directhex> wgrant, and in PPAs?
<wgrant> directhex: You can delete those binaries by deleting the superseded sources -- they'll still show up on +delete-packages until everything is gone, and re-deleting them will remove all binaries.
<directhex> aha
<mkarnicki> hi guys, i'm seeking help: bzr push lp:~mkarnicki/+junk/hello returned: Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<mkarnicki> Permission denied (publickey).
<mkarnicki> i have registered my ssh public key with lp
<mkarnicki> this is my first push
<mkarnicki> any hints?
<mkarnicki> ok, had to use ssh-add on the new key. done.
<andol> Will be hosting a Launchpad workshop. In that process there will be a bogus project and a few bogus teams. Is that something which is ok to temporarily register in the real Launchpad, or should I use staging.launchpad.net?
<beuno> andol, staging is the right way to go
<andol> beuno: From what I've understood the staging database is reset every 24 hours? Any idea at what time?
<andol> Would be somewhat inconvinient if it happened in the middle of the workshop :)
<beuno> andol, I don't, to be honest
<beuno> but I think it's around midnight UTC
<andol> beuno: Well, midnight UTC would actually work out pretty well for me. Any way for you to find out for sure?
<beuno> andol, not until Monday I think
<beuno> spm is the next sysadmin scheduled to wake up
<beuno> but it'll be a few more hours before he does
<andol> ok, thanks
<Some_Person> I can't for the life of me figure out why something failed to build
<GeekShadow> hello
<GeekShadow> I can't launch into my account
<GeekShadow> Oops!
<GeekShadow> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<GeekShadow> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<GeekShadow> (Error ID: OOPS-1562G2374)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1562G2374
<GeekShadow> oooooooops
<GeekShadow> nevermind -_-
<GeekShadow> it work now
<cody-somerville> hmmm... that looks like a legitimate bug.
<askhl> Huh.  Launchpad exported a po-file to me which has bad syntax.  Specifically, the plural line is missing: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/43852239/po_evolution-indicator-da.po
<askhl> I can fix it, of course, but this is a bit strange.
<askhl> (Danish has two plurals, whereas there's only msgstr[0], not msgstr[1])
<andol> Nafallo: You don't happen to know the answer to the question I asked earlier in the channel, about at what time of the day the staging.launchpad.net database is reset?
<Nafallo> andol: nope sorry. a losa would know.
<andol> ok
<ripps> Hmm... is anybody working on a way to intergrate MPD with Zeigeist? It seems some people are coming up with some pretty cool ideas with it, but It seems applications need plugins in order for zeigeist to gather this information
<thumper> ripps: what is MPD?
<ripps> thumper: oops, sorry wrong channel, mpd = music player daemon
<thumper> ripps: ah, ok
<alefteris> checkbox test results are send to lp as bug reports?
<wgrant> alefteris: No. They are submitted to the Launchpad hardware database.
<wgrant> andol: I don't believe staging's DB is reset with any regularity at the moment.
<alefteris> thx
<andol> wgrant: Ohh, the "What's this?" link on the front page says every 24 hours, if I read it correctly?
<psusi> I have set up the e2defrag project on lp, have a development trunk, created a release named 0.75, but I can't figure out how to get a package built for it... I tried dput ppa:e2defrag/0.75 but it seems to have gone into a black hole
<wgrant> andol: Yeah, but that's often not true. It should probably be updated.
<wgrant> psusi: You signed the .changes?
<psusi> wgrant, yea... but I can't get a handle on whether the project even has its own archive
<wgrant> psusi: Let's move this to #-motu, where I've posed you more questions.
<Chazz> How do I rename a project?
<wgrant> Chazz: You'll need to get an admin to do that for you. Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Chazz> Ok, thanks. :)
#launchpad 2011-04-04
<micahg> buildd admin available?  the lpia PPA queue is currently > 1day, could one of the i386 PPAs be switched to lpia?
<wgrant> micahg: Mmm. Why are you still building for karmic?
<wgrant> Ah, and hardy.
<micahg> wgrant: yeah, daily PPAs, those should stop in a month
<StevenK> Didn't karmic just EOL?
<wgrant> StevenK: Not for threeish weeks.
<StevenK> Bah
<wgrant> micahg: Does anybody use them?
<micahg> wgrant: unfortunately :(
<StevenK> Dapper is dead for servers in 2ish months
<wgrant> Anybody using a daily PPA on hardy or karmic is probably invalid...
<wgrant> StevenK: Yes :(
<StevenK> wgrant: That makes you sad?
<wgrant> StevenK: It is sad/scary that the first LTS is going to die.
<StevenK> First release I worked on, too.
<wgrant> Considering I joined the development community just after it :)
<wgrant> Right.
 * hyperair still builds daily banshee builds for karmic though...
<wgrant> micahg: I've thrown two more builders at it.
<micahg> wgrant: thanks, once the backlog catches up, I think we only need 3 to keep it < 24 hrs
<wgrant> micahg: Yeah, probably. I've considered moving one there before... but I hate lpia too much to do that :)
 * StevenK grumbles at lpia's continued existance.
 * micahg wonders if one of the archive lpia builders will switch to i386 once Dapper is dead
<wgrant> Hopefully nobody uses lpia servers.
<wgrant> micahg: dapper doesn't have lpia.
<wgrant> hardy/karmic do.
<wgrant> karmic dies in three weeks.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> As does hardy desktop. Wow.
<micahg> oh, right :)
<StevenK> And it could be argued hardy lpia isn't LTS-worthy
<StevenK> But we have no precedent for killing it
<micahg> so maybe next month we get an extra i386 builder? :)
<wgrant> Maybe.
<wgrant> We'll see.
<StevenK> I wonder if we could disable hardy's lpia DAS.
<wgrant> Those are the only two elements, though :(
<wgrant> StevenK: Yes, but ew.
<StevenK> Haha
<micahg> wgrant: couldn't they keep their names even if repurposed?
<wgrant> micahg: Yes, but they look completely different from the rest, so I hate them :P
<micahg> wgrant: ah, I thought you were being nostalgic
<maxb> Is it confirmed that karmic PPA builds get switched off before jaunty ones, then?
<wgrant> maxb: Probably not, sadly.
<wgrant> But I will strongly encourage people to turn theirs off :)
<micahg> wgrant: wow, that backlog wnet fast
<wgrant> micahg: I suspect lots of them were superseded.
<wgrant> Let me check the log.
<fta2> wgrant, hey
<wgrant> fta2: Hi.
<fta2> i've updated my script to filter stats per package: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/stats/stats.html
<wgrant> fta2: Hmmm, that legend is a little unhelpful :)
<fta2> it's just for me atm
<fta2> (it's not generated by the tool itself)
<fta2> wgrant, if you figure out what's wrong with the raw stats, will it be possible to regenerate the whole lot?
<wgrant> fta2: We should be able to, but it will take a while :)
<wgrant> There's a *lot* of logs.
<fta2> wgrant, btw, polling stats for the -daily ppa took 4h. polling the other 3 channels took between 9 and 20min each
<fta2> quite an improvement
<fta2> wgrant, anyway, you said my legend is unhelpful, i tend to disagree. it's not wrong afaik, and it may give clues to a reader passing by as to why some figures look weird
<wgrant> fta2: Well, I was talking about the one that was about 20 pages long, and most of them were black :P
<fta2> ?
<fta2> today? or during my (live) tests yesterday?
<wgrant> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/stats/stats.html
<wgrant> Ot
<wgrant> It's actually only a few pages.
<fta2> refresh, maybe
<fta2> looks ok here, with a list on the right
<wgrant> It overlays the right half of the graph, and extends through the lower graph, and then some distance down the page.
<mrevell> Hey
<poolie> hi mrevell
<fta2> wgrant, sorry, i was out of my office.
<fta2> wgrant, i'm not sure what you're seeing. here is what i have: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/stats/ppa-stats.ogv
<fta2> uh, it's broken in ff4
<doko> good morning
<doko> I get very often timeouts on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=ftbfs+natty+v4l&field.tags_combinator=ALL and the like
<doko> however I would like to post this link ...
<doko> and others
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Mail notifications for bugs can see a delay of 4 hours | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<bcurtiswx> I just received an error when marking a bug a duplicate of another, where the bug had duplicates of its own.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/589290/
<johan> Hi, I tried to remotely upgrade a branch of a project in launchpad and it failed in the middle
<johan> How can I restore the old branch, push to lp: fails, even with --override
<sinzui> johan: a upgrade to format 2a?
<johan> sinzui: yes
<johan> used to be 0.92-something
<sinzui> johan: I have not seen a upgrade fail. `bzr update` may find and fix the revision issues
<johan> the project is "stoqlib", and https://code.launchpad.net/~stoq-dev/stoqlib/master
<johan> sinzui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/589295/
<johan> I did an uncommit+commit and pushing it again to see if it works
<sinzui> johan: I recall that in the branches's .bzr/ directory is a backup of the old format. move that dir to a new location and push with --overwrite
<kamusin> folks, last week I submited I special tzdata package to my own ppa repository but it seems like never was published, however if you try to resubmit dput says that exists..
<johan> sinzui: I did the upgrade remotely, so the backup is remote as well
<bigjools> kamusin: dput will always say that, use -f
<bigjools> kamusin: did you get an acceptance email for the original upload?
<kamusin> bigjools, nope..
<kamusin> nothing..
<bigjools> then it failed to upload
<bigjools> kamusin: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/227
<kamusin> heh bigjools thank you ;)
<bigjools> np
<sinzui> johan: I think you are experiencing bug 636930 which is marked fixed. What does bzr --version say?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 636930 in Bazaar 2.2 "Upgrading a repository fails with 'Inter1and2Helper' object has no attribute 'source_repo'" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636930
<johan> sinzui: 2.2.0
<johan> sinzui: seems like a bug in launchpad though, that it still permits bzr clients without the fixed included to do upgrades which are known to fail
<sinzui> johan: I think we need to wait about 6 hours for some bzr experts to come online. I see two issues here. 1, getting your branch usable again, 2. getting Lp to use 2.2.1 (or 2.3.1)
<sinzui> johan: I agree. Lp is letting users shoot themselves in the foot.
<sinzui> abentley: maxb: do either you you know how to convince Lp to backout a failed branch upgrade
<johan> sinzui: I'm trying to sort out the first issue myself
<johan> taking ages to upload a new branch on a slow connection though
<sinzui> :(
<abentley> sinzui: rename backup.bzr to .bzr.
<johan> am I allowed to do that remotely?
<sinzui> abentley: the branch is on our servers, which is still a common setup for users
<abentley> sinzui: Right.  That doesn't change my answer.
<sinzui> abentley: so I request a losa to do it
<abentley> sinzui: I don't understand why you would do that.
<sinzui> abentley: the pastbin shows the backup is on a server: http://paste.ubuntu.com/589295/
<abentley> sinzui: You mean on codehosting?  Yes.
<abentley> sinzui: Still, you don't need a losa to do filesystem operations on your hosted branches.
<abentley> sinzui: codehosting is accessible via sftp, so any sftp client should be able do do this, including Nautilus.
<johan> sinzui: managed to restore the branch
<sinzui> I did not know that
<abentley> sinzui: Or you could use hitchhiker.
<sinzui> abentley: I am schooled.
<maxb> I recall having difficulty finding sftp clients that would successfully mv things
<sinzui> johan: I am reporting a bug with a pointer to your pastebin about Lp allowing users to attempt operations it knows will fail
<abentley> maxb: There can be problems if you try to use a disallowed name, but otherwise it's a bug and please report it.
<johan> sinzui: sounds fine to me, not sure how long the pastebin will last though, so you might want to copy the content to an attachment or so
<johan> abentley: nautilus says: Cannot display location "sftp://jdahlin@bazaar.launchpad.net/%252Bbranch/stoqlib"
<bcurtiswx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/747066
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 747066 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in _empathy_marshal_VOID__OBJECT_OBJECT_UINT_STRING_BOOLEAN()" [High,Triaged]
<bcurtiswx> set it as dup of  #748535
<bcurtiswx> you'll get the error
<abentley> johan: It appears you need to use the true URL: sftp://jdahlin@bazaar.launchpad.net/~stoq-dev/stoqlib/master
<sinzui> bcurtiswx: It worked for me. I think you experienced a cold cache timeout. Since the bugs other duplicates were in cache, I was able to do it
<abentley> johan: actually, the other URL works too, but you have to use % not %25 for the percent sign.
<bcurtiswx> sinzui, great then. thx :)
<sinzui> bcurtiswx: you hit bug 691352
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 691352 in Launchpad itself "BugTask:+duplicate / Bug:EntryResource timeout when marking a bug with duplicates as a duplicate of another bug" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691352
<johan> abentley: thanks!
<bcurtiswx> Ok thx
<maxb> If there's a LOSA around not embroiled in other matters: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/117193 is a request to accept a ssh host key as importd@{pear,russkaya,neumayer,galapagos}.
<maxb> I'm binging about it because it accidentally got marked Answered, and no one noticed for several months, until the original reported privmsged me recently.
<micahg> sinzui: I just got a 504 gateway timeout
<sinzui> micahg: doing what?
<micahg> sinzui: converting to question
<sinzui> micahg: That is a common timeout. You can try a few times
<micahg> sinzui: yes, but it doesn't show an LP timeout page, but just text
<sinzui> micahg: which question
<sinzui> sorry bug
<micahg> bug 741173
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 741173 in Ubuntu "package libqt4-network 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5.1 failed to install/upgrade: package libqt4-network is already installed and configured" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741173
<sinzui> wow. I cannot even get the bug to load without a timout
<sinzui> I wish I was on maintenance for another month so that I could work on this bug
<mrevell> A video about source package builds: http://youtu.be/_bG-SXNX9Ww?hd=1
<micahg> sinzui: is there something for me to file?
<sinzui> I do not think so
<micahg> well, is there an issue for LP timeouts not showing an LP page, but a plaintext page?
<sinzui> No there is not
<micahg> sinzui: is that worth filing?
<sinzui> micahg: I wouldn't If you report it, someone may treat it as a separate bug. Since timeouts showing me the correct page, I think the issue is not in launchpads code so the bug will with be invalidated and/or it becomes an rt to look at server setups
<micahg> I'm just worried if i'm getting them, other users might be as well
<sinzui> file the bug then
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'll attach a screenshot so it's more clear
 * micahg will ask a question instead since it's not clear it's a bug in code
<micahg> err, no images on questions :(
<thiebaude> Unknown confirmation code.
<thiebaude> thats what i get when i put in a field, im trying to create a new account, any ideas?
<trijntje> Hi all, is there a way to export translation-suggestions from launchpad to a .po file?
<sinzui> trijntje: no
<trijntje> sinzui, to any other kind of file?
<sinzui> No. Lp exports what is accepted, not suggested
<trijntje> and there is no way around this?
<sinzui> trijntje: Suggestions are global to Lp, not to a project/package/template. An export needs to match what is in a template to all Lp
<sinzui> trijntje: I cannot think of a way.
<trijntje> sinzui, I think launchpad knows what package a suggestions belongs to, because it displays 'suggested by personX for projectY' when showing suggestions
<sinzui> Suggestions do not "belong" to a package. They are shared
<sinzui> trijntje: I do not see any bugs about this. I think you are the first to request such a feature
<trijntje> I also tried searching the web for this option but got no results
<trijntje> well, Ill ask around for a bit and see if there are other people who would like this feature
<trijntje> if not, I'll have to live with it ;)
<trijntje> thanks for your time sinzui
<marcster> hmm - not sure I'm in the right area... anybody willing to help sort out an apt sources problem?
<EvilPhoenix> marcster:  did ya try #ubuntu yet?
<marcster> EvilPhoenix, nope - saw people with a similar problem recommend this channel. But I'll give it a look. Thanks
<nigelb> hi
<nigelb> jcastro was just looking at https://launchpad.net/unity/+series
<nigelb> it shows 805 bugs as fix released
<nigelb> but looking at an advanced seach https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=datecreated&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED shows 1049
<nigelb> is there a reason for this discrepancy?
<nigelb> lifeless: ^^ a little help? :)
<micahg> nigelb: maybe some aren't milestoned to a series
<nigelb> micahg: argh, right.
<nigelb> that does sound right
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> targeted vs untargeted
<nigelb> thanks micahg :)
<lifeless> mm
<lifeless> may also be a bug
<nigelb> lifeless: I blame the early morning for not figuring that out earlier :)
<nigelb> *earlier myself
<lifeless> in that untargeted bugs are meant to be accounted for on the default series
<nigelb> aha
<lifeless> this is a hangover from when we permitted projects *without a default series*
<lifeless> so please file a bug
<nigelb> against lp?
<lifeless> yup
<nigelb> doing that now :)
<lifeless> yeah - https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/trunk
<lifeless> There are currently no bugs filed against trunk
<nigelb> which is wrong?
<lifeless> kindof
<lifeless> there is a Big Picture Refactoring underlying this
<lifeless> I'm still gathering data - which your bug report will go towards
<lifeless> we may be able to simplify the DB, make things faster, by getting rid of untargeted bugs.
<lifeless> something like: all bugs start targeted on the default series; can be moved to another series, or targeted additionally to another series.
<lifeless> the discrepancy you are seeing would go away
<nigelb> so now we have a bunch of orphans which go no where
<lifeless> as would things like 'nominate to trunk' being a special case.
<nigelb> lifeless: bug 750819
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 750819 in Launchpad itself "Fix Released bugs totaled on /+series doesn't total to total number of fix released bugs for Unity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750819
<lifeless> thanks
<nigelb> Also, the prompt which I get post bug filing has a small error
<nigelb> If you want to you can help fix the bug you are reporting. See <https://dev.launchpad.net/> for more information.
<nigelb> Shouldn't it be "reporting, see"
<lifeless> it can go either way
<lifeless> two sentences is fine AFAICR my grammar rules
<nigelb> I had to google AFAICR, gosh :p
<wgrant> It's OK as it is. I'd maybe say "to, you", or "reporting; see"
<lifeless> its editable if you feel the urge
<wgrant> I've already fixed it twice :)
#launchpad 2011-04-05
<wgrant> You fail at apostrophes.
<lifeless> yes, yes I do.
<sinzui> /topichttps://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Mail notifications for bugs can see a delay of 4 hours | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Mail notifications for bugs can see a delay of 4 hours | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<poolie> is there a ui for changing branch privacy, if you have access to use private branches?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> you can unhide a private branch
<lifeless> you can't hide a public branch
<poolie> how do you create a private branch then?
<lifeless> two ways
<lifeless> either a privacy policy for a team you are in that says private-by-default [or always-private] or
<lifeless> create an empty branch and ask a losa to privatise it
<lifeless> these are both a bit awkward
<lifeless> we may overhaul this during the upcoming disclosure and privacy work
<fta> wgrant, hi, did you have a chance to look at the stats problem yesterday?
<lifeless> one of the challenges is bzr not being deeply integrated here - if you have a context where you /might want/ privacy, it would be nice to say '--private' or add a fake path element or something to get it private and tell LP what privacy group to grant access to the branch
<fta> wgrant, btw, i fixed my script. should work with both ff4 and ch now
<poolie> that would be nice
<lifeless> remember that we permit different groups to have private branches in the same namespace - and they can either have partitioned membership or overlapping - both are supported
<poolie> if there was an api to control it, we could add a ui for it
<wgrant> fta: Sorry, lots of other stuff came up :/
<wgrant> fta: I'll try to get to it today.
<lifeless> the experience of pushing to a branch that lp 'knows' about but doesn't exist is pretty poor at the moment
<lifeless> so I think it would be nice to have a create-branch verb that knows how to talk about this
<poolie> are losas involved because they do direct db access; or because they're a human sanity check; or ...?
<lifeless> (as well as not requiring launchpadlib chatter during initial push)
<lifeless> poolie: ... [I don't know]
<Chex> lifeless: you are on RC mode, with DEVEL closed now.
<fta> wgrant, ok, n-p. do you still see the long legend in my page?
<lifeless> Chex: right, we want to be unrc'd
<wgrant> fta: Ah, that's much better. Yesterday it showed *every* package in the one graph.
<fta> wgrant, weird, i should have been like that for only a few minutes 2 days ago, maybe you had the old js in cache or something
<marvin2> Hi, is the launchpad site down? I'm getting timeouts.
<wgrant> marvin2: Which pages?
<wgrant> It's working OK for me.
<EvilPhoenix> works fine for me too
<poolie> what's the deal atm for getting spam removed?
<poolie> i saw some bug updates from jcs
<poolie> ask a losa still?
<wgrant> poolie: Bugs we (or you) can do.
<poolie> do you mean, removing the whole bug?
<wgrant> Questions still needs a LOSA, but the necessary DB changes are being rolled out tomorrow night.
<wgrant> Bug comments.
<poolie> ah, quite clearly it's an existing valid account that was compromised
<spm> questions can't be done at all atm
<wgrant> Which account?
<poolie> wgrant, oh, how?
<wgrant> poolie: There's no UI yet, but the API is there and accessible to ~registry.
<wgrant> And will be for comments in a week or so too.
<poolie> is there a cli to drive it?
<poolie> https://launchpad.net/~starplant is the troublesome account
<poolie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-windows-installers/+bug/341465 is an example
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 341465 in Bazaar Windows Installers "bzr linked version of msvcrt.dll is missing" [High,Invalid]
<wgrant> There's no common script, no.
<wgrant> I think I saw a question about that account...
<wgrant> Oh.
<poolie> >  will be for comments in a week or so too.
<wgrant> No, I hid all his comments last week, I thought.
<wgrant> Are there more?
<poolie> so what is there an api for now?
<poolie> there are
<wgrant> poolie: Will be for *questions*, sorry.
<poolie> he did make some valid comments a year ago
<EvilPhoenix> what're the requirements to run an instance of the launchpad source?
<wgrant> poolie: Hmm, no comments since the 1st AFAICT.
<poolie> great peace of mind
<poolie> EvilPhoenix, also, see dev.launchpad.net/Running
<poolie> nup, but several that day
<wgrant> poolie: Are any of them still there?
<poolie> yes, there's one on the page i just sent you
<wgrant> I disposed of 12 of them last week, and I see no more now.
<poolie> unless you removed it just now
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<poolie> also bug 235668
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 235668 in Bazaar GTK+ Frontends "seahorse crashes on import" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235668
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> It would help if I looked for *all* his commented bugs, not just the open ones.
<poolie> heh
<wgrant> Fixing, thanks.
<poolie> haha
<poolie> i'd actually rather learn how to fish in this case
<poolie> how are you fixing them?
<EvilPhoenix> poolie:  thanks
<wgrant> Well, it could be far more automated, but I just have a script a couple of lines long that takes a bug and comment number, shows it, asks for confirmation, and calls bug.setCommentVisibility(comment_number=n, visible=False)
<poolie> ok
<poolie> i know i could rewrite that script but how about if you put it into say the lp tree?
<poolie> or a new lp-admin-clients project or something
<poolie> i'll suspend the account i guess
<poolie> or deactivate it?
<lifeless> sinzui was going to get this in the web UI
<poolie> that would be nice
<wgrant> poolie: No need.
<wgrant> It was a one-off email spam incident.
<wgrant> Ah, already done I see.
<wgrant> At least we can unsuspend them now.
<wgrant> I'll set it back to deactivated.
<wgrant> Since we can't reactivate it like this.
<wgrant> But this will let the user log in.
<poolie> oh i see
<poolie> how do you know it was email spam?
<wgrant> Well, I don't know for sure, but it was a single incident all at the one time, and hasn't happened again.
<wgrant> I don't think suspending for that is useful.
<poolie> i guess if it was ongoing it would continue until the account was suspended
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> If it's ongoing then we should suspend.
<wgrant> poolie: Anyway, that's all of them gone, for real this time.
<poolie> how can the 'tags' portlet show a tag and then find no bugs?
<spiv> poolie: maybe it's an official tag?
<lifeless> poolie: it shows tags from all bugs ever
<lifeless> poolie: which is why its so busy and useless
<poolie> i see
<poolie> if i scratched an itch by making it show in huw's simpler layout just the official tags do you think that would be accepted?
<poolie> (this is a bit hypothetical as my queue is already in train)
<poolie> i mean full
<lifeless> personally
<lifeless> I value the emergent nature of tag clouds
<lifeless> I would not like to see officil tags onlyt
<poolie> how about showing, in a decent layout, all the in-use tags then?
<poolie> i guess, those in use on open bugs
<poolie> perhaps truncated to say 50
<lifeless> poolie: if I had time to hack on it, the first thing I'd do is measure how long it takes to determine 'in use tags' on e.g. Ubuntu
<lifeless> poolie: and use that to guide further decisions about what to do
<poolie> good idea
<mok0> ls
<lifeless> . ..
<mrevell> Morning
<mok0> mrevell: Good morning, and in case I don't see ya, good afternoon, good evening, and good night!
<mrevell> heh :) Thanks mok0
<mok0> (cf. Truman :-)
<mrevell> Superb film.
<mok0> mrevell: indeed :-)
<EisNerd> moin
<EisNerd> someone here who can have a look for my lp account?
<EisNerd> there is something wrong
<EisNerd> wgrant: according to topic maybe you?
<wgrant> EisNerd: What's your Launchpad username?
<EisNerd> got the message?
<wgrant> Yeah.
<wgrant> That account has never been used.
<EisNerd> because I can't login
<EisNerd> and can't reset password
<wgrant> Oh?
<EisNerd> it exists since when?
<wgrant> What happens when you try?
<EisNerd> yesterday or longer
<wgrant> Where are you trying to log in? What does it say if you try to log in?
<EisNerd> because I tried to create it yesterday but never got this verification mail
<EisNerd> https://login.launchpad.net/
<EisNerd> says "Passwort stimmt nicht überein"
<wgrant> Could you ask at https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/?
<EisNerd> damn javascript sides
<EisNerd> ok
<EisNerd> hm ok where is this member of the gsst?
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<EisNerd> ;)
<EisNerd> the message after submitting the request
<EisNerd>  "A member of the Global Support Services team will be in touch shortly to discuss your needs."
<wgrant> Ah, right.
<EisNerd> so where is this member I have to discuss this with
<EisNerd> ok afk
<purpleKarrot> Hi, I have a question about binary-indep packages in PPAs. The packages are built on i386 only (which is intended). But the generated packages then should be available on all architectures.
<purpleKarrot> And they are not.
<purpleKarrot> Do I have to configure somehow that the packages are copied to other architectures?
<wgrant> purpleKarrot: Are the packages you generate in binary-indep set as Architecture: all?
<purpleKarrot> (checking)
<purpleKarrot> no, they are set to 'any'. should I set them to 'all'?
<soren> yes
<wgrant> Yes, or they will be built for i386 only.
<purpleKarrot> OK, thanks! I will try that.
<bigjools> any/all is so damn confusing
<wgrant> Not so much confusing as badly named.
<bigjools> hence confusing :)
<bigjools> I still keep getting them the wrong way around after 4 years
<EisNerd> wgrant: still noone contacted me
<wgrant> EisNerd: It's only been 90 minutes...
<EisNerd> oh yesterday when I tried to reset the password I got already a message that it was recorded and will be handled asap
<wgrant> Oh, really? That sounds worse than I thought.
<EisNerd> wgrant: I could try to reset it again and gove you detailed informations if it occurs again
<EisNerd> if not and all is fine I would also be satisfied
<wgrant> EisNerd: login.launchpad.net is actually maintained by the Ubuntu SSO (login.ubuntu.com) team, not the Launchpad team, so I can't really help you directly. I'd wait for a response to the form you filled in earlier. If you don't have one within a day or so, poke me and I'll poke them for you.
<EisNerd> ok thx
<EisNerd> uh is there another way to login into launchpad?
<wgrant> Not yet.
* dbm changed the topic of #launchpad to: dhttps://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Mail notifications for bugs can see a delay of 4 hours | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<dbm> ops
* dbm changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Mail notifications for bugs can see a delay of 4 hours | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<dbm> my bad
<idnar> hey, I thought Launchpad accepted DKIM signatures in lieu of OpenPGP; am I confused, or am I doing something wrong? (my mail to new@ bounced)
<wgrant> idnar: Only from some domains for now (gmail.com being one), and it's not precisely bug-free yet.
<idnar> ah, I'm using a Google Apps domain :(
<jml> idnar: bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bugs?field.tag=dkim
<wgrant> idnar: We'll probably open it up a bit more once we've ironed out the bugs.
<wgrant> (and worked out what a sane policy is)
<idnar> I read some tickets, but I guess I missed the part where only explicitly-whitelisted domains were accepted
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Mail notifications for bugs can see a delay of 4 hours | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<fta> uh? is this new? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/68312726/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.compiz_1%3A0.9.4git20110322-0ubuntu6~fta2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> it worked last week
<jcsackett> one second, fta, i'm looking at the log.
<fta> it's a log checker
<fta> but i didn't touch those files
<maxb> That has definitely existed for some time
<micahg> jcsackett: bug 750528 was filed due to the plain text nature of the timeout, not the fact that it timed out
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 750528 in Launchpad itself "Got a plaintext 504 timeout (dup-of: 438116)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750528
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 438116 in Launchpad itself "Timeout when converting bug into question (BugTask:+create-question)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438116
<jcsackett> micahg: dig, correcting.
<micahg> jcsackett: thanks
<fta> maxb, but it didn't impact my previous upload, nor does it impact the official builds, why?
<micahg> jcsackett: sorry, I should've been more verbose in the description :)
<jcsackett> micahg: no worries. it's fixed now, and updated to indicate the actual issue more strongly. :-)
<maxb> fta: Well, the relevant compiler warnings did not appear in your build that succeeded.
<maxb> Since your package has not changed, I would be inclined to investigate possible toolchain changes in natty in the time between the builds
<leoquant> after a revoke ui which is in the terminal revuid the uid key is revoked, but after a serverupload/synch. the revoked uid is still present in launchpad
<leoquant> is there a solution for this?
<leoquant> seahorse gives the same results....imo there no way to remove revoked uids from launchpad
<jcsackett> leoquant: i'm afraid i may be a little confused. you're trying to revoke a gpg key on launchpad? (i'm assuming, based on seahorse reference)
<leoquant> jcsackett, via terminal and seahorse a uid can be revoked from the man key/emailadres
<leoquant> but after syncht that to the server the revoked emailadres is still visible
<geser> leoquant: do you try to "delete" an uid from your key?
<leoquant> rev oke geser
<leoquant> yes
<geser> "revoke": mark the uid as no longer in use
<geser> you can't remove that uid from your key completely only mark it as invalid (revoke)
<leoquant> yes, but i expected the emailadres/uid to be removed as weel in launchpad
<leoquant> (nwe keyboard sorry)
<geser> ah, you marked your uid as revoked, uploaded that key and expected that LP removed that uid from your LP page automatically? I don't know if LP can do it
<leoquant> seahorse has a "remove" option, even enigmail
<leoquant> yes indeed
<leoquant> ok geser
<geser> leoquant: you can remove a uid from your (local) key, but that doesn't work for keys on keyservers as keyservers have no auth so only can merge new key information
<leoquant> ok, understood.
<jcsackett> leoquant: if you want to remove/edit email address data on lp, you can use launchpad.net/<yourusername>/+editemails
<leoquant> jcsackett, yes but i dont want to remove the complete string of emailaderesses, that  should remove my main pgp key
<leoquant> only one which i do not use
<leoquant> but that adress is revoked
<leoquant> the only thing is to remove the pgp key completely which is  linked to my ubuntu.com/launchpad account
<leoquant> but its ok now
<manty> hi!
<manty> I'm trying to subscribe on launchpad with my debian.org email address but I'm not getting any mails from the system, any problems there?
<jcsackett> manty: what's your username on launchpad?
<manty> you mean my email?
<manty> manty@debian.org
<jcsackett> ah, manty, i think i misunderstood. you do not have an account on launchpad, you're just trying to subscribe to a list?
<manty> I wanted to register on launchpad to comment on a bug
<manty> I don't think they asked me for a login for that
<manty> just my name, the email and a password I seem to remember
<manty> it was a while ago, I've been trying to see if the mail had been locked in any of my servers since then
<jcsackett> manty: how long ago?
<manty> jcsackett: well, about 15 minutes or a little more maybe
<jcsackett> and are you waiting on mail related to the bug, or related to registering?
<manty> to registering
<manty> the system says that I've been sent an email to my debian.org address to verify that it is mine
<manty> the mail with the code to fill in the web
<jcsackett> manty: it may have been lost in spam or something on your end then; there shouldn't be any problems.
<jcsackett> manty: you can also use https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/ for support with registering/logging in to launchpad.
<manty> jcsackett: could be but then grep launchpad.net /var/log/mail.log
<manty> should return something
<manty> and it doesn't
<manty> unless debian.org is rejecting launchpad.net mails
<manty> or launchpad.net is having problems in sending them
<jcsackett> manty: i was just able to get a confirmation email sent to me, so i don't believe launchpad is having any problems sending the email out.
<jcsackett> manty: i'm seeing if there's anything else on our end that might be an issue.
<manty> I think I'm going to mail feedback@launchpad
<manty> jcsackett: can you see if mail has been sent to manty@debian.org recently?
<manty> and if it was rejected or something?
<manty> I can try to subscribe with my personal address but I'd rather use debian's
<jcsackett> manty: you can add different addresses once you're signed up, and change which email is your preferred.
<manty> I see
<manty> jcsackett: I'll try that then, but it looks to me that if there is a problem mailing debian.org now I'll have the same problem later on
<jcsackett> manty: true; but at least in the interim you'll be able to be involved in the bug you were interested in.
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Mail notifications for bugs can see a delay of 4 hours | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<manty> yes
<manty> this one arrived
<manty> without any problem
<jcsackett> manty: excellent.
<manty> and the machine receiving it is the same one as the debian.org mail
<manty> except for it traversing the debian.org systems
<manty> I know debian.org is working as I got mail recently
<jcsackett> manty, i see also that there is a ~manty that was created automatically a package was initially imported, with your email address. https://launchpad.net/~manty
<jcsackett> is that likely to be you?
<manty> maybe
<manty> I was trying to add the debian.org mail address
<manty> and it told me that it was in use
<manty> the weird thing is that it didn't told me so when trying to create the debian.org account before
<sinzui> manty: the address could have been imported from a changelog
<sinzui> manty: You can search https://launchpad.net/people for the address. You want to merge that user into you current profile
<sinzui> Lp will send an email to that address to confirm you control it
<manty> sinzui: I have already changed the password and gathered control to the debian.org account
<manty> but I'd say it's a bug not to inform the guy after all the process that the email already has an account for it
<manty> and instead tell him that a mail has been sent
<manty> when it hasn't
<sinzui> manty: yes. We are working on changing the merge rules this week so that users can reliably do this.
<vadi2> My import of a git branch failed for a funny reason (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/68344638/vperetokin-mudlet-trunk.log). Did I provide it the wrong URL? The UI did accept it...
<maxb_> "The remote server unexpectedly closed the connection.
<maxb_> could just be a transient remote problem
<askhl> Hi.  I'm trying to copy a PPA from Maverick to Natty within same PPA.  I get "The following source cannot be copied:" and "gpaw 0.7.6974-1~ppa1 in maverick (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)".  It's here: https://launchpad.net/~campos-dev/+archive/campos/
<askhl> (In this case I chose 'rebuild binaries', but I get a similar error, something about 'already has binaries', if I attempt 'copy binaries')
<timrc> wgrant: Thanks, for working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/750640
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 750640 in Launchpad itself "If the source version differs from the binary version, it is not specified in the Package index for that binary" [High,Fix committed]
#launchpad 2011-04-06
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Mail notifications for bugs can see a delay of 4 hours | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<wgrant> timrc: With a bit of luck it will be deployed in a day or two.
<timrc> wgrant: excellent, thanks again for the quick turnaround
<mtaylor> is there a way to have a member of a team not receive PPA build emails?
<wgrant> mtaylor: No :/
<lifeless> mtaylor: there is a bug about the amount of mail
<lifeless> mtaylor: you could fix that
<mtaylor> lifeless: :)
<mtaylor> lifeless: so I take it the answer for now is "figure out how to filter ppa message MUA-side"
<lifeless> mtaylor: well, its a clear problem
<lifeless> we should perhaps just add an option
<lifeless> measure its use
<lifeless> and if it gets past 60 or 70% just stop sending mail
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<PabloM> hi, I'm learning to use launchpad but I can't find the docs for what I want to do
<PabloM> I requested a merge, the reviewer asked me to fix some things, I fixed them, commited the changes and pushed to my branch, how do I update the merge request with the new stuff?
<wgrant> PabloM: It should automatically update within a couple of minutes.
<PabloM> ohhh you are right, thx (note to self: press F5!)
<wgrant> Heh.
<poolie> spiv: hydrazine should be ok with maverick lplib now
<spiv> poolie: thanks!
<fta2> hi
<fta2> using getPublishedBinaries(), is it possible to filter by date and/or by binary pkg name? (to limit the number of iterations)
<wgrant> fta2: archive.getPublishedBinaries(binary_name='foo')
<fta2> and by date?
<fta2> it's for my ppa stats tool. i'd like to make the polling incremental
<fta2> as 4h is way too long to use more than a few times a month
<wgrant> fta2: It should order by date.
<fta2> no, it's by pkg 1st
<wgrant> Argh, true.
<wgrant> (name, id)
<fta2> which is too bad
<wgrant> So.
<wgrant> If you're already filtering by name, you get newest-first.
<wgrant> So could you just filter by name then read until you see one that you've already seen?
<fta2> i'm not filtering at all atm
<fta2> how can i get all the published binary_names beforehand then?
<fta2> (if i want to emulate incremental polling for all pkgs in a ppa)
<wgrant> fta2: I was hoping you'd have a list :(
<fta2> sadly, i don't.
<fta2> wgrant, btw, did you have a chance to investigate the stats issue yet?
<wgrant> fta2: We were LOSAless for most of today, unfortunately.
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad down/read-only from 08:00-09:30 UTC for a code update | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<desrt> hello.  is there a launchpad admin that i can speak privately to?
<wgrant> desrt: Hi. I'm the help contact for today, you can PM me if you want.
<cdbs> 54 minutes to go...
<philip_stoev> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maria-captains/maria/5.3 URLs do not work for "bzr checkout" . I assume it is connected to the current maintenance.
<philip_stoev> bzr reports "bzr: ERROR: Not a branch:" , because the launchpad homepage is served instead
<wgrant> philip_stoev: Right, we're not completely back up yet.
<philip_stoev> ok thanks np
<wgrant> philip_stoev: Nearly there, though.
<wgrant> The webapp comes up early, codehosting takes a few minutes longer.
<wgrant> philip_stoev: It's back now.
<philip_stoev> wgrant: thanks
<zyga> hi, is there a way to construct an URL to source viewer for particular launchpad project, branch name and _TAG_ (not revision)
<cdbs> Yay!
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<spiv> zyga: I don't think so unfortunately
<zyga> spiv, thanks
<spiv> zyga: it probably wouldn't be hard to add
<spiv> zyga: file a bug
<zyga> spiv, I found two issues with current URLS - they require the (volatile) knowledge of branch owner
<spiv> (I'm imagining something like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr-pqm/bzr/bzr.dev/changes/tag:bzr-2.4b1)
<zyga> spiv, and there is no way to link directly to a tag instead of a revision
<spiv> zyga: for official branches they don't
<wgrant> You can use /+branch/project/changes
<spiv> e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/bzr
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> right
<spiv> (Basically every lp:… branch can be viewed at the corresponding http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/…)
<zyga> in my use case I keep track of gcc-linaro/4.5 so it's not going to help that much, right?
<wgrant> /+branch/gcc-linaro/4.5
<zyga> oh, right it works
<zyga> I though only trunk will work like that
<zyga> cool
<spiv> zyga: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/gcc-linaro/4.5 ?
<wgrant> /+branch/WHATEVER works where WHATEVER is any branch name or alias that LP recognises.
<spiv> Oh, I'm too slow :)
<wgrant> (except for private branches, which only work on HTTPS)
<Chr|s> hey guys
<Chr|s> what happens if I am unable to access my account? I don't have access to the email tied to that account unfortunally
<Chr|s> I have filed a support ticket regarding this
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<xnox> I've emailed merge@code.launchpad.net with a merge bundle generated by $bzr send but nothing seemed to happen =( Did I miss something? Does the email needs to be GPG signed?
<maxb> xnox: Yes, it does
<xnox> aha =) let me try again.
<xnox> OOPS-1922CMP2 what happened?
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1922CMP2
<xnox> did launchpad not figure out that i wanted to propose merge not for the development focus but a leave branch?
<xnox> s/leave/leaf
<fta> OOPS-1922F1441
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1922F1441
<maxb> jcsackett: Hello, would you be able to provide me with xnox's OOPS info? I have stared at CMP ones before and can probably figure it out
<maxb> quite quickly
 * jcsackett looks
<jcsackett> maxb: probably, but first i have to go find it; it's not showing up in our Oops-tools.
<maxb> jcsackett: crowberry
<jcsackett> maxb: i know, i just have to dig it up. :-)
<maxb> Ah. Last time this happened, we had people playing hunt-the-machine :-)
<jcsackett> i think i know the time; i watched the hunt. :-)
<jcsackett> hunt-the-machine. worst game ever.
<maxb> xnox: The problem is bug 718723 - in short, mailed bundles for 2a format branches are broken
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 718723 in Launchpad itself "fetch from merge directive to stacked branch unable to fill in chk pages" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718723
<xnox> maxb: just great. I need to do a merge proposal for a non-dev-focus branch which is 500GB in size.
<xnox> sorry =)
<xnox> typo
<xnox> 50MB
<xnox> and when I push it, it takes ages from my connection
<xnox> when I do $ bzr push lp:~/project/new --stacked-on=lp:~/project/old-target
<xnox> it does it quickly, but the resultant branch is broken on launchad.
<xnox> what is the correct naming scheme for me to reconfigure the branch on launchpad after the push?
<xnox> but that's the old bugs with stacking on launchpad. I might right a plugin to do those things if at all it is possible.
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Check out source package recipes: http://bit.ly/eLBbtV | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<sin8h_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/db-devel/annotate/head:/database/schema/trusted.sql isn't working
<jcsackett> sin8h_: it's opening for me, have you tried reloading? loggerhead ocassionally errors the first time you try to access something.
<sin8h_> jcsackett: yeah its working for me now. thanks :)
<jcsackett> you're welcome. :-)
<maco> i have a question for an LP Admin, but it's a bit sensitive, so i'd like to ask it in a PM...
<maco> i just dont know who the LP Admins are
<jcsackett> maco: i'm on help contact duty for lp right now, feel free to PM me.
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Chr|s> how do I center the top table with my picture and info? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrisMcCormick
<benji> Chr|s: I /think/ this will help: http://moinmo.in/HelpOnTables
<Chr|s> benji: thanks, can't seem to figure out how to center the table
<benji> Chr|s: try margin:auto
<Chr|s> how do I center the top table with my picture and info? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrisMcCormickok
<Chr|s> err
<Chr|s> up arrow fml
<Chr|s> ok will try
<benji> heh
<Chr|s> ahh that worked perfectly
<benji> this appears to work in my sandbox: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590438/
<Chr|s> thanks benji
<benji> cool
<nessita> hi there, any ideas why a launchpad build is failing with: dpkg-deb: error: control directory has bad permissions 700 (must be >=0755 and <=0775)?
<nessita> (from https://launchpadlibrarian.net/68485456/buildlog.txt.gz)
<sinzui> nessita: I do not know, but wgrant will be available soon and he may have insight into the matter
<nessita> sinzui: thanks!
<sinzui> nessita: I am aware that a change was made recently were builds were wrongly reported to be sucessful...they were in fact failing.
<sinzui> nessita: have you built and installed this package from the ppa before?
<nessita> sinzui: hum, I see. But I don't think that's our case, since we not only got 'build success' but also we got a new package available
<nessita> sinzui: yes, everyday after every commit :-) (we have a bot)
<bigjools> it doesn't like the permissions on your debian/control dir
<nessita> bigjools: control is a file not a dir, so the error puzzles me
<bigjools> sorry thinko, I meant file
<nessita> bigjools: and we're using the exact same branch to build maverick and lucid, and that builds properly
<nessita> bigjools: also, the control file has perms 644, not 700 like the error is reporting
<bigjools> does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6471986
 * nessita looks
<nessita> bigjools: not really. I requested the build of this recipe: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/+recipe/client-dailies, and it built fine for maverick and lucid, and failed for natty
<bigjools> it mght be a dpkg bug
<nessita> no NTFS file system around here
<bigjools> I would google the error and see what you can find
<bigjools> I see quite a few hits
<nessita> bigjools: but... would that make fail only one build? :-/
<bigjools> no idea :/
<nessita> yesterday that same recipe built fine on the 3 versions
<bigjools> something changed somewhere then
<lifeless> there's an amd64 buildd issue at the moment
<lifeless> lamont was talking about it in u-d
<nessita> lifeless: thanks! that makes more sense
<bigjools> that was an i386 build though?
<nessita> checking
<bigjools> well it's getting i386 Packages files :)
<nessita> bigjools: you're right :-/
<lamont> bigjools: speaking of which, land https://code.launchpad.net/~lamont/launchpad/lp-buildd-77/+merge/56652 pls
<lamont> nessita: what builder?
<bigjools> lamont: it's 22:20 here, but I am sure wgrant will do it for you when he starts
<lamont> bigjools: i386 machines installed during march are likely to be affected
<lamont> cool
<nessita> lifeless: any idea why i'm getting this build failure https://launchpadlibrarian.net/68485456/buildlog.txt.gz for the ubuntuone-client dailies?
<bigjools> lamont: aaaaa umask ....
<lamont> nessita: what builder?
<lamont> as in what's the build url
<lamont> buildlogs are useless
<bigjools> nessita: it's *always* best to post the build URL, not the log URL
<lamont> bigjools: speaking of which... could we get the builder URL into the build log?
<bigjools> lamont: file a bug on launchpad-buildd and send wgrant cookies :)
<lamont> heh
<lamont> nessita: and in the meanwhile, retrying the build will fix it.
<bigjools> actually we could put a dirty hack in the b-m to send it in the build start message
<lamont> the ones that retrying won't fix are the builds that "succeeded" because they silently failed
<lamont> bigjools: couldn't sbuild-package do it?
<nessita> lamont: natty for ubuntuone-client dailies recipe
<lamont> URL??\
<nessita> lamont: build log https://launchpadlibrarian.net/68485456/buildlog.txt.gz
<nessita> lamont: I'm sorry, but I'm not sure what you're asking. is this the build url you want? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/+recipe/client-dailies
<nessita> lamont: I retried twice, let's see if the third time is a charm
<bigjools> lamont: probably not
<nessita> lamont: what URL are you asking me? :-)
<lamont> of the build record
<lamont> the place where you clicked on the link that gave you the 'buildlog'
<lamont> and that retry, was it less than 50 minutes ago?
<lamont> nessita: basically, from the buildlog, we can get no where.  from the build URL, we can get everywhere
<lamont> and I have to run, willread scrollback later
<nessita> lamont: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/+recipe/client-dailies
<nessita> (I linked that before, but seems like that is what you want?)
<lamont> bigjools: sigh.  I'm going to bet that the recipe builder doesn't deal with umask either.
<bigjools> lamont: why is it suddenly a problem?
<bigjools> did the natty toolchain change?
<lamont> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies/+buildjob/2431983 <-- that's the actual URL I was after, yours got me there well enough though)
<lamont> bigjools: underlying sudo on the builder guest got upgraded to 1.7.2
<bigjools> ah I have recollections of some sudo thing
<lamont> bigjools: I'll finish stabbing the sudoers version of the fix into things tonight
<cody-somerville> When I search for a user in the 'Subscribe someone else' modal dialogue, how do I open the lp page for one of the results to verify the result is who I think it is?
<lamont> but must flee now.  afk for a while
<bigjools> sinzui: did you get all that? :)
<cody-somerville> Also, how do I search for a user by e-mail address?
<sinzui> no, I am still trying to stuff the info into my head
<nessita> lamont: third build request failed with the same error
<sinzui> cody-somerville: search user in pickers and /people always searches email address
<cody-somerville> sinzui, search from homepage doesn't
<cody-somerville> and no link to /people from homepage either
<sinzui> cody-somerville: I did not say that did. that is google
<sinzui> cody-somerville: browser people and teams got removed I see
<fta> wgrant, \o/ multi-PPA stats: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/stats/stats.html
<fta> still polling...
<micahg> sinzui: karma has been expired for several hours, is this a known issue?
<sinzui>  micahg: I cannot  say.
<micahg> sinzui: should I file a support request?
<sinzui> I am down about 10,000 karma points over the last 2 months. I believe that is because worked with blueprints last year about this time
<sinzui> micahg: Can you verify you have maintained the same activity you had last year, doing the same comparable things?
<sinzui> There are not reports of karma not running
<sinzui> what activities do you do?
<micahg> sinzui: huh?  I'm just noting that it shows as expired on everyone's page, not quibbling about the value
<sinzui> everyones?
<sinzui> intersting
<sinzui> ha
<sinzui> that is stupid
<micahg> sinzui: yours, mine, pitti's
<sinzui> it is not a support issue
<sinzui> it is a defect in the templates
<sinzui> micahg: This is bug 415346. The rules for PersonKarmaView.has_expired_karma look wrong
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 415346 in Launchpad itself "Wording: "karma has expired." when none has yet been earned." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415346
<micahg> sinzui: well, something broke it in the last couple days
<sinzui> I do not think so. We stopped working on karma a couple years ago because we think we should remove it
<sinzui> I am annotating the code now
<micahg> sinzui: it has been working and only showing that notice once a day on average when recalculating
<sinzui> micahg: yes. understood. that time though is actually several hours
<sinzui> So nothing has changed, though a script may be taking longer to run
<sinzui> there are no karma script wanings in my inbox at the moment
<maxb> Any reason not to simply remove that conditional message entirely, for a net better display of info?
<sinzui> maxb. I was just thinking that. The message doesn't seem to work in any case
<sinzui> I think the change was made about the time we decided karma was dead horse
<wgrant> micahg, sinzui: The karma script would have been killed half-way through last night for the rollout.
<wgrant> It's a bit of a silly script, so it will leave things in a terribly inconsistent state until it runs again in 8 hours.
<micahg> ah, so it probably started and never finished
 * maxb wonders when the losa assigned questions will next get processed :-/
<wgrant> maxb: We have a new LOSA this week, so things may start happening soonish maybe :)
<maxb> that would be nice
<maxb> It's a bit suboptimal that trivial jobs for one who has access get left pending for days at a time :-/
<Chex> maxb: that would be me this week, sorry, been pretty busy, will tackle those tomorrow
<maxb> thanks :-)
<Chex> maxb: do you have one specifically you need done now?
<mbarnett> this iis very true.
<maxb> Tomorrow will be fine
<Chex> maxb: ok, thanks
<lifeless> maxb: we've new losas coming on board soon
<maxb> there are only two queued anyway :-)
<mbarnett> maxb: we might have to look at how we manage that task to avoid letting easy tasks slip for days.
 * mbarnett already has a couple ideas. 
<lifeless> mbarnett: drive to zero, keep there ;)
<maxb> That sounds like a great idea :-)
<mbarnett> lifeless: too easy!  i want something far more complicated with algorithms and processes!
<mbarnett> everything filed in triplicate
<mbarnett> using actual carbon paper
<maxb> Is there enough capacity that someone could have a rotation each day for doing stuff that is trivial, and leaving a "This is complex, we'll get to it later" comment on things that are not?
<lifeless> monofilament carbon weave?
<lifeless> maxb: in a month or so, maybe
<mbarnett> maxb: that is how it is supposed to work right now, but once we have a few more heads actually trained up, we should be able to come up with a more failproof system to ensure that at least the easy stuff doesn't hang around.
<spm> surely not atm. trivial is kinda a misnomer as well. anything trivial or not, is a mental switch from whatever you're doing. given that for most of my day I'm typically doing 2-3 things in parallel, all day long. "trivial" isn't.
 * mbarnett says confidently speaking for everyone, which he has no authority to do. 
<spm> :-)
<mbarnett> spm: 2 or 3 NOTHINGS!
<spm> sush. lets not spoil the illusion I have cunningly woven here
#launchpad 2011-04-07
<mbarnett> oh, sorry.
<mbarnett> yeah, what he said!
<maxb> Nooooooooooooooooooooo! Now I'm getting launchpad-bugs-owner "Your message was rejected" spam when I change code imports!
<maxb> Pretty please, could someone kill that list :-)
<lifeless> I think we should just remove it
<lifeless> accept that we send too much mail
<lifeless> and fix that
<spm> so for example on the multiple tasks front. right now I am: eating son's birthday cake from yesterday; reading 4 irc channels watching a beta update happen on this workstation and pondering if I should read email as well; and seeing what nagios alerts I need to deal with in what order. but notice. cake 1st.
<lifeless> someone should get consensus on that on the list
<wgrant> lifeless: Just do it. No consensus.
<wgrant> lifeless: If it is too spammy, make people fix the spam.
<wgrant> Don't readd the address.
<lifeless> wgrant: play well with others
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ajmitch> wgrant: I've hearing from people that there are permissions issues on recipe builds (debian/control is 0700), is this known?
<wgrant> ajmitch: Ugh, still?
<wgrant> lamont: ^^
<ajmitch> wgrant: yeah, latest build log for it was ~30 min ago, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/68508015/buildlog.txt.gz if it helps
<wgrant> Fail.
<wgrant> ajmitch: Do you have an LP link for that?
<ajmitch> https://code.launchpad.net/~george-edison55/+recipe/jethttp-daily
<wgrant> Thanks.
<lamont> ajmitch: that is correct.
<lamont> wgrant: I'll have a diff for your review shorlty
<ajmitch> lamont: ok, thanks :)
<AfC> Is it possible for ISPs to set up mirrors of PPAs?
<wgrant> AfC: We don't expose rsync or anything like that.
<wgrant> It would be nice to have a mirror over here, though :(
<AfC> I hadn't really noticed before, but today I'm sucking down something from a PPA that's 160 MB and that's going to add up.
 * AfC was very happy to discover that the Fedora based LiveCD was mirrored on Internode because ftp.gnome.org is mirrored there (!)
<wgrant> Internode is generally pretty good like that.
<wgrant> And in lots of other ways too.
<rdale_> I have two email addresses associated with my launchpad account. i've recently subscribed to the ayatana-dev mailing list. i would like to be able to both post and receive mails from my codethink account. but it seems if i try and send from my codethink account, the mails bounce. if i send from the gmail account it works fine, but the mails go to the codethink one. does anyone know how to get launchpad to work with a specific
<rdale_> mail address if you have more than one?
<lifeless> rdale_: in your +editmails page you can select the one you want mails to be sent to
<lifeless> rdale_: you can send from any of your accounts, they get whitelisted automatically
<rdale_> ok thanks - i tried to edit my details - but i couldn't find the editmails page - i'll have another look
<lifeless> rdale_: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editemails
<rdale_> thanks - i would have never worked that out :). i've changed it now
<popey> lifeless: recall we conversed about private bugs, and how it's annoying if a person tags a public bug as being a dupe of a private bug?
<popey> well, it's worse if apport retracing does it
<popey> apport retracing service tagged bug 751714 as a dupe of bug 749660 which confused the initial reporter https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/751714/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 751714 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-gtk crashed with TypeError in enable(): unsupported operand type(s) for : 'NoneType' and 'str' (dup-of: 749660)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 749660 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-gtk crashed with TypeError in enable(): unsupported operand type(s) for : 'NoneType' and 'str'" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 749660 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-gtk crashed with TypeError in enable(): unsupported operand type(s) for : 'NoneType' and 'str'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/749660
<lifeless> popey: yes; talk to pitti ;)
<lifeless> we may need to refine 'private' into 'hidden' and 'contains confidential data', but thats a big hammer to use
<fta> wgrant, hey, did you have a chance to catch a losa today? ;)
<eugenesan> HI, why deleted PPAs still appear in list? Can I "revive" or create PPA with same name?
<bigjools> eugenesan: no, as it says when you delete them, they are gone for good
<bigjools> you currently cannot re-use them because the code to totally wipe them has not been written yet
<eugenesan> bigjools: And name got blacklisted?
<bigjools> sort of - it's still there, just hidden
<eugenesan> bigjools: Very sad, when deleting, I was sure one day I'll able to reuse the name...
<bigjools> eugenesan: it's not that simple because if people are using the PPA, then you delete it, and then fill it with packages again, the apt client will get very confused.
<eugenesan> bigjools: by apt client you mean apt-get and co?
<bigjools> yes
<eugenesan> bigjools: Can you please provide an example? I can't see how confusion may happen...
<bigjools> eugenesan: providing the same versions of files/packages with different contents will make apt silently fail
<bigjools> which is why Launchpad doesn't let you upload conflicting files like that
<bigjools> PPA deletion was implemented so people could rename their accounts
<eugenesan> bigjools: I see. But I would take that minor risk.
<bigjools> well, don't kid yourself that the files are the same
<eugenesan> bigjools: Also, what is the chance of PPA being removed for some time and it's lists still stored on client?
<bigjools> eugenesan: unless someone removed the packages, a very high chance ;)
<eugenesan> bigjools: So problematic scenario is when installed package re-uploaded to "revived" PPA not being marked for upgrade correctly? That's all?
<bigjools> eugenesan: no, corrupted installations
<eugenesan> bigjools: I see. Thanks for explanation.
<bigjools> welcome
<mok0> Hm, what's going on here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/590714/
<mok0> I'll try to upgrade it from LP
<mok0> That takes a good while...
<tsimpson> mok0: usually "bzr upgrade" does the trick
<mok0> tsimpson: thanks!
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<lfaraone> So I just uploaded to lucid-proposed, and I wanted to push up my UDD bzr tree to the nonexistant lucid-proposed bit of Launchpad. Is it expected that I'd get an error like "bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', '<Fault -1: "Unexpected Zope exception: TypeError: (\'Could not adapt\', <SuiteSourcePackage ubuntu/lucid-proposed/python-gasp>, <InterfaceClass lp.code.interfaces.branchtarget.IBranchTarget>)">')"
<tumbleweed> lfaraone: I've never bothered pushing to -proposed UDD branches if they don't already exist. (But that doesn't answer your question, and it would be nice to be able to. Also for sponsorship purposes)
<jcsackett> lfaraone: the zope exception is not the sort of thing we generally want LP to throw back at users if something more informative can be thrown back. i think that's probably worth filing a bug.
<geser> does that work now? I know that you can't create branches that way (only through uploads)
<jcsackett> geser: you're referring to lfaraone's message above?
<geser> jcsackett: yes, it wasn't possible to use "bzr push" to create a branch in -proposed (but one could "bzr push" to one already created through a former upload) but I don't know if it's still true or if it got fixed in between
<bjf> i'm looking at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/730972  and trying to figure out from the LP api how to tell that the "Status tracked in Natty" for the "base" task 'linux (Ubuntu)'
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 730972 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "IdeaPad U160 Broadcom wifi not connecting" [Undecided,New]
<jcsackett> bjf: you can see the other bugtasks for a bug via the related bugtasks; in this instance there's a related task for natty.
<bjf> jcsacket, if there are multiple related tasks, how do you know which one the status is tracked in? bug #600453 for example
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 600453 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "[arrandale] [i915] DELL E6510: blank screen on boot (Intel GPU)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600453
<bjf> jcsackett, and bug 555943 has related tasks for 'linux (Ubuntu)' but it doesn't say "Status tracking in xxx"
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 555943 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "[lucid] [M92 LP] blank screen on Mobility Radeon HD 4300 with KMS enabled" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555943
<jcsackett> bjf: good point, let me do some digging.
<jcsackett> bjf: that status, "Status tracked in..." is a result of a something in lp called a conjoined bug, which basically says that one bug is the master bug of another, so everything gets tracked in it.
<jcsackett> conjoined statuses don't appear to be exposed on the lp api.
<bjf> jcsackett, ok, be nice to have but knowing i can't get to it via the api is also good to know
<bjf> jcsackett, thanks for digging into it
<jcsackett> bjf: you're welcome. :-)
<bjf> jcsackett, if one wanted to email a "team", is there a "team" email address or would one get the "confirmed_email_addresses_collection" for a team and use those ?
<jcsackett> bjf: probably best to get the teamowner, and use the preferredemailaddress.
<bjf> jcsackett, would that just go to the team owner or all members of the team? i want to spam all members of the team.
<jcsackett> bjf: why? it's fairly bad juju to spam an entire team.
<bjf> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-sru-team
<bjf> jcsackett, ^
<bjf> jcsackett, we are working on a script that monitors certain bugs, if there are problems, we want to email the members of that team that something "bad" has happened
<bjf> jcsackett, by using an LP team, kernel folks can add / remove themselves as they seem fit
<james_w> bjf, would subscribing them to the bugs work? That generates an email, and is easy to do.
<bjf> jcsackett, in reality, there should be very little email sent this way
<jcsackett> bjf: see james_w's suggestion. it also might be easier to create a list and have your script email that.
<bjf> jcsackett, i'm not sure how a mailing list is better/different
<jcsackett> bjf: one email, don't need to poll for all emails, and people can be part of the team (and so see team bugs &c) without necessarily getting emails they don't want.
<bjf> jcsackett, true
<bjf> but i'm not convinced
<jcsackett> bjf: so, AIUI, there isn't an attribute on a team to get all emails for the team members. you would need to go through the member collection and find the preferredemail of each member.
<bjf> jcsackett, thanks for the info
<jcsackett> bjf: is there a reason that having the team (or teammembers) subscribe to the bugs you're interested in doesn't fill your needs? that tends to send all updates to the bugs via email.
<bjf> jcsackett, it's not about the bugs, it's about the automated process that is looking at the bugs and deciding that it requires human intervention
<jcsackett> i see.
<bjf> jcsackett, https://bugs.qastaging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/718732
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 718732 in aikiframework "synchronise to external versioning" [Wishlist,Opinion]
<bjf> jcsackett, we are trying to use a bug's "series" as a way to track "workflow"
<bjf> jcsackett, use the url i posted not what the bot picked up
<bjf> jcsackett, each "series"/task can be assigned to individual teams/users and tracked for progress and status
<bjf> jcsackett, a "bot" is watching the bug and helps move things along from stage to stage and looks for "problems"
<bjf> jcsackett, it's a "creative" use of LP :-)
<jcsackett> :-P
<niemeyer> Yo Launchpaders
<niemeyer> I was just wondering.. are there any plans for branch commit web-hooks?
<niemeyer> Or perhaps "branch push"
<niemeyer> IOW, someone pushes changes, a URL is POSTed to
<niemeyer> ?
<lifeless> niemeyer: I want us to support pubsubhubbub across the system
<lifeless> niemeyer: I don't know if that would do what you want?
<niemeyer> lifeless: Hmmm, yeah, I think that would do it!
<Ramindu> hello
<lifeless> niemeyer: cool; its a fair way off, because we're still catching up on our tech debt (like performance)
<Ramindu> is there anyone here who could help me with some LP translation questions?
<lifeless> niemeyer: but I talk about it anytome someone mentioned events or hooks to me ;)
<lifeless> Ramindu: just ask, I'm sure someone will know
<Ramindu> I'm trying to implement a methodology where symbolic strings, e.g. _t('SEARCH_NAME') will get replaced by the translated string based on locale
<Ramindu> but the help for LP translations states that only English strings can be used
<Ramindu> is there no way to use symbolic strings and still have the LP translation system recognize them?
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> I'm pretty sure though, that we won't ask english speakers to translate them on english.
<lifeless> which would mean all your other users would reasonable translations (if they can figure out what your symbols mean), but english speaking (en_UK, en_US, en_AU, en_NZ) wouldn't.
<lifeless> what you describe was one of the original intents of gettext, but its fallen out of practice
<Ramindu> lifeless: thanks
<Ramindu> so what would get displayed for translators would be the symbolic string, right?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> and no instructions on what its intent is !
<niemeyer> lifeless: Sounds good :)
<niemeyer> lifeless: It'd be nice to be able to know when different branches are pushed, so I'm not sure it's a perfect fit.  It'd depend on what a "feed" is
<lifeless> indeed
<lifeless> my idea is to make every object in lp have a length-one rss/atom feed
<Ramindu> lifeless:thanks for the help
<lifeless> with, like the json representations, mechanical serialisation of the visible objects and sensible related links
<lifeless> Ramindu: sorry I couldn't be more helpful
<Ramindu> I'm wondering about asking LP to take the EN_US.pot file
<Ramindu> and create a mapping between the created *.po files
<Ramindu> anyway, thanks a lot for you time
<Ramindu> bye
<lifeless> niemeyer: that length-one feed would let you create a subscription to any individual branch, and the existing collection-scoped feeds would let you detect new branches
<lifeless> niemeyer: and if it would be useful to folk we could also create a historical feed for the branch (e.g. containing commits, or metadata changes, $whatever)
<niemeyer> lifeless: Cool, sounds pretty nice
<lifeless> first though, lp needs to get 100% faster :)
<lifeless> our 99th percentile for backend renders is now 2s
<lifeless> need to get it to 1s
<niemeyer> lifeless: The model used here is pretty attractive: www.pubnub.com
<niemeyer> lifeless: Might be worth some debate before settling on pshb
<lifeless> I *love* their page layout
<lifeless> thats awesome
<lifeless> niemeyer: hmm, I like the level of glue it offers straight out of the box
<niemeyer> lifeless: Yeah, it feels very comfortable/easy to deal with
<lifeless> niemeyer: pretty awesome too, for public content
<lifeless> niemeyer: OTOH, it requires their proprietary service
<niemeyer> lifeless: Well, I'm not suggesting we should use it
<lifeless> niemeyer: and that doesn't sit well with us
<niemeyer> lifeless: Just the model
<lifeless> (because we have private content)
<niemeyer> lifeless: Feels very easy to have an in-house purpose-specific service with the same interface
<niemeyer> lifeless: And not Launchpad specific!
<lifeless> niemeyer: possibly... probably more development though (and pshb wouldn't be lp specific either)
<niemeyer> lifeless: Sure.. it's a pretty different beast, though
<lifeless> niemeyer: indeed, quite different use cases
<lifeless> I could see using both in fact
<lifeless> in some ways I like the anonymity of messages in the pubnub system
<lifeless> much lighterweight than needing a url, which is heavierweight
<niemeyer> It's also more useful for building UIs on top of..  feels like a pretty good general tool to have at hand.
<lifeless> niemeyer: how similar is it to the thing you built in ls ?
<lifeless> (in terms of model, ease of use, flexability)
<niemeyer> lifeless: It's a bit orthogonal.. there's a very tight relation between the web page being viewed and the server state
<niemeyer> lifeless: Landscape's system is awesome for updating UIs
<niemeyer> lifeless: In a secure/fast way
<niemeyer> lifeless: Not so much as a generic pubsub
<Ampelbein> heya, for the buildjob http://pad.lv/bld/2433780 I can't access the corresponding logfile. The build was successful locally but apparently failed on LP and I wanted to know  why.
<maxb> Could be that something went wrong with the builder, so no log was stored, perhaps? Probably best to wait for the amd64 build to happen, and if that succeeds, get the i386 one retried
<ScottK> wgrant or lamont: I take it something 'bad' happened to the build farm?
<lifeless> ScottK: there was a massive problem yesterday
<ScottK> lifeless: Sure looks like one now too https://launchpad.net/builders
<ScottK> And a couple of multi-hour KDE on armel builds that were ~almost done are now restarted.
<lifeless> darn
<lamont> gar
<ScottK> Enjoy.
<lamont> ScottK: that apparently was compliments of one of our ISPs (by some path)
<lamont> time to go have fun with builders
<lifeless> oh right
<lifeless> we had cross-DC comms issues
<lifeless> took LP down for about 20 seconds
<ScottK> It would be nice if that didn't cause a 12 hour build job to die and have to start over.
<lamont> ScottK: that's the best part of my pain... it didn't cause it to die.  it just caused it to start over, and I get to go kill it
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> Too bad just lettting it finish wouldn't work.
<lamont> +6
<lamont> how conveninent... all of the non-arm non-virtual builders were basically idle
<reviczky> hi, i have a question about ppa's, im have a package that gets some images from the web during build-time, but it appears that the ppa build doesnt provide access to the internet, is that so?
<lamont> very much so
<lamont> there is no internet activity from the ppa builders
<lamont> s/activity/access/
<reviczky> i see, so i have to patch it and download it beforehand ...
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This  channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This  channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<lamont> yeah - it has to at least be in a ppa in launchpad
<reviczky> right, thanks for the info
#launchpad 2011-04-08
<michaelh1> Hi there.  What's a good way of sending all branch merge requests to a mailing list?  They currently go to the individual team members but I'd like to keep the discussion out on a list.
<michaelh1> Should I create a fake user and add them to the branch owner group?
<wgrant> michaelh1: If you have a separate review team you could see the team's contact address to the mailing list.
<wgrant> michaelh1: That will send all team email (not just for reviews) to the mailing list.
<michaelh1> wgrant: hmm.  linaro-toolchain-dev is the current team.  I could create linaro-toolchain-reviewers, add linaro-toolchain-dev, and set l-t-reviewers contact address to the list...
<lifeless> is linaro-toolchain-dev a mailing list ?
<michaelh1> lifeless: no, it's a team.
<michaelh1> I guess I could skip the review team and set the linaro-t-dev contact address to the list...
<lifeless> you could just set its contact address to your list, whereever it is
<michaelh1> lifeless: I'll do that.  Ta.
<wgrant> michaelh1: The team doesn't get mail for any other reason?
<thumper> as long as the list is open to getting email...
<michaelh1> wgrant: hmm.  No.  Will commit notices also end up on the mailing lists?  I really only want the merge requests.
<thumper> sometimes the person sending the email has their preferred email set to something that the list doesn't understand
<thumper> like me and some canonical lists
<thumper> you can get spurious bounces from that
<thumper> at least with a launchpad list, emails are accepted from any known email address
<wgrant> michaelh1: You can configure the subscription to send only one type of mail.
<michaelh1> wgrant: how do I do that?  (I can't find the UI for it...)
<thumper> michaelh1: there is an edit icon next to the subscription on the branch page
<michaelh1> thumper: that's my subscription though, not the teams
<thumper> michaelh1: any one in the team should be able to edit it
 * thumper thought so anyway
<michaelh1> thumper: so if I click on 'Edit my subscription' on https://code.launchpad.net/~linaro-toolchain-dev/gcc-linaro/4.5 it will change the team subscription?
<thumper> no
<thumper> there is a yellow pencil icon
<thumper> or at least there should be
<thumper> to the right hand side of the subscriber name
<michaelh1> thumper: hmm.  So the review team is linaro-toolchain-dev.  They're not subscribed though.  Should they be, or do they get emails by default due to being the review team?
<thumper> kinda...
<thumper> yes they should be subscribed
<james_w> they won't get mail for every merge proposal, but they will for any where the proposer doesn't change from the default review team
<thumper> that way the list will get the emails even if someone requested a review from some specific individual
<james_w> if you want mail for every merge proposal against that branch then add the subscription
<thumper> yeah, what james_w says
<michaelh1> james_w: OK.  I'll try it.
<michaelh1> Hmm.  When I subscribe a blue message box shows and disappears by the time the page finishes loading...
<lifeless> thats a regression
<lifeless> fix is landing today we hope
<michaelh1> Also the confirm email page just has yes / no buttons and no banner, links, etc.  Has the footer though...
<wgrant> michaelh1: Yeah, it's been like that for almost two years now :/
<ripps> How do you delete posts in a bug thread. Some jerk hacked my gmail account and spammed a couple bug threads I was following in my email account.
<wgrant> ripps: I can remove them for you.
<wgrant> ripps: Do you have links to the comments?
<wgrant> Those 5 from 10 minutes ago?
<wgrant> Or older ones?
<ripps> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/655024
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 655024 in Pango "Using higher cpu usage" [Medium,New]
<wgrant> Ah, I see there were 5 comments on the 7th.
<wgrant> Although I can only see one of them...
<wgrant> ripps: I've removed comment #69 and #70 from that bug.
<wgrant> ripps: If there are any others, links would be helpful.
<ripps> wgrant: I'll contact you if I find more. People have been alerting me the spam my account has spread.
<wgrant> :(
<ScottK> Does the fact that I'm getting stacks of ancient linked branch notifications in bugmail mean something was fixed or something was broken?
<wgrant> ScottK: Is their Date ancient, or just the action?
<ScottK> lookinh
<ScottK> g
<ScottK> Date is now.
<ScottK> Date: Fri, 08 Apr 2011 02:52:17 -0000
<wgrant> It's not because previously failing package imports are no longer failing?
<ScottK> No idea, but it's an Ubuntu branch.
<ScottK> The upload that the branch represents was Thu, 03 Jun 2010 17:10:18 -0400
<lifeless> package imports have been fixed then
<ScottK> LP could stand to have a "Please don't tell me about ancient crap" option.
<lifeless> not 100% guaranteed but highly probable
<lifeless> ScottK: the notifications filter stuff should let you say 'dont tell me about closed bugs', for instance.
<ScottK> All the ancient remote bugzilla priority adjuments were ooohhh so useful.
<lifeless> yeah
<ScottK> lifeless: I couldn't in good faith tick an option like that because I need to hear about post-upload problems for bugs I've fixed.
<lifeless> ScottK: perhaps ubuntu should use the committed/fixed split
<ScottK> The linked branch notification mails I could just do without period.
<ScottK> lifeless: Not sure what you mean by that?
<lifeless> ScottK: lp has room for 'comitted to <trunk> but not released' and 'released' as separate bits. It seems to me that you need to hear about bugs in uploads most *before* the next release of ubuntu is made
<ScottK> Ah.  Yes, although SRUs wouldn't fit that model.
<wgrant> ScottK: -proposed = committed, -updates = released?
<lifeless> yeah
<ScottK> That's how it's done now.
<ScottK> But even after it's in -updates if there's a problem, I'd want to hear about it.
<lifeless> ScottK: up to the next point release perhaps?
<lifeless> ScottK: e.g. 10.4.2
<StevenK> 10.04.2
<ScottK> Only relevant for LTS.
<lifeless> room for thinking about
<lifeless> be nice to DTRT thing rather than needing everyone to converge on the same custom rules
<poolie> lifeless, how do you create a conjoined master?
<poolie> target it to a series that's also the trunk?
<lifeless> yes
<poolie> and then that doesn't actually create anything?
<poolie> urk
<lifeless> well it does
<lifeless> its awfully messy
<poolie> any solution that involves needing to think about this gets marked down :)
<poolie> so for bzr is 2.4 conjoined, or only trunk?
<poolie> i guess we have the additional complication that 2.4 is in a different sense conjoined with trunk
<poolie> maybe we should get rid of trunk but that seemed to have other problems
<poolie> i think it was tried before
<lifeless> the default series is the only one conjoined
<lifeless> lp:bzr -> whereever that goes
<poolie> right
<poolie> ok, so for this to work well we would need to get rid of the trunk series and have just 2.4
<poolie> i don't know if that will cause problems with branches
<poolie> can lp:bzr point to lp:bzr/2.4?
<poolie> probably it can
<lifeless> poolie: IIRC lp requires that you have a default series
<wgrant> lp:bzr points to whatever the development focus series is.
<lifeless> ah, you are saying that the rules for 2.4 might need to be different to 2.3, but that that is complex to remember
<wgrant> That can be lp:bzr/2.4.
<lifeless> poolie: but the rules for 2.4 might be the same as for trunk
<lifeless> poolie: in which case conjoining would make sense?
<poolie> i think it does make some sense
<poolie> however, it's another click, and it doesn't seem to buy us a great deal
<poolie> mm, it would give better reporting about what was fixed in the series before it branched off
<poolie> so this is to say we'd essentially delete 'trunk' as a series
<poolie> and just flip the focus from 2.4 to whatever
<lifeless> the downside is that that breaks people branches of 'trunk' every release.
<lifeless> I really dislike working with other projects that do that
<poolie> ah, i thought it was something like that
<poolie> what happens specifically?
<lifeless> (aggravated by bzr remembering the expanded url)
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> bzr remembers bzr+ssh://b.l.n/~bzr-pqm/bzr/trunk
<mwhudson> less so now there's +branch/$project
<lifeless> mwhudson: thats not the authoritative url though, is it ?
<lifeless> anyhow, if some one has 2.4 memoised on disk
<lifeless> and you start on 2.5
<mwhudson> lifeless: i have no idea
<lifeless> how will bzr tell them and get them onto it ?
<wgrant> lifeless: bzr remembers the alias now.
<wgrant> At least over bzr+ssh.
 * mwhudson stops making unhelpful comments and goes away
<wgrant> I forget if it works over HTTP too now.
<poolie> yes it should work everywhere
<poolie> i think it's a purely client side fix
<poolie> imbw
<mwhudson> i don't think it does work over http
<lifeless> I don't understand whats interestined about stuff that was fixed before the stablisation start
<lifeless> s
<lifeless> bah, spelling broken
<mwhudson> which is after a series of chases apaches fault
<poolie> lifeless, ?
 * mwhudson exeunt
<spiv> The lp plugin in bzr now just resolves lp URLs to +branch/$project, I think
<spiv> Because that avoids the SSL handshake and roundtrip to make an API or XML-RPC call.
<spiv> But there will be plenty of old branches people have that have remembered ~bzr-pqm/bzr/bzr.dev
<poolie> yes, that's true
<poolie> but that's a more mild disincentive
<spiv> I agree
<lifeless> poolie: I mean, whats the benefit of having a new distinct series and moving the default around
<poolie> uh, i think the payoff for changing this stuff is pretty low, so i suggest we shelve it for today
<poolie> happy to talk by voice some time
<lifeless> sure
<poolie> nice analysis spiv
<spiv> poolie: thanks!  What of?:)
<poolie> the [...]bug
<poolie> analysis or guess :)
<spiv> Ah, right :)
<spiv> Which reminds me, I had another thought about that…
<Laney> something seems to have gone wrong with this build: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-happstack-server/0.5.0.2-1ubuntu2/+buildjob/2433813
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This  channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<james_w> jcsackett, hi, any idea what constraint this is talking about? http://paste.ubuntu.com/591236/
<jcsackett> james_w: not off the top of my head, but let me do some digging.
<wgrant> james_w: Try passing a list of tags instead.
<wgrant> The docs suck here.
<james_w> ah
<james_w> thanks wgrant
<james_w> does LP not include mailed in comments if they aren't signed and include what it thinks is a command?
<james_w> I wrote some Python in a comment and LP thinks it knows what I was trying to do and sent me an error message
<james_w> does it reject the whole message, or is it just telling me that it didn't do the commands?
<maco> check the bug page and compare?
<james_w> maco, I would, but that doesn't allow me to complain about it :-)
<james_w> plus it doesn't tell you which bug in the rejection message
<james_w> so I have to go and find the bug that this particular mail went to
<james_w> but yes, it indeed rejects the whole message
<wgrant> In its defense, it was written about 6 years ago and never touched again.
<exarkun> Should I re-ask https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/149785 or is that question sufficient for the import to be re-done eventually?
<timrc> We're experiencing some oddness with uploading a package to a Launchpad PPA… The package 'thunderbird-locales' was uploaded to a PPA yesterday evening with apparently no error (https://pastebin.canonical.com/45865/), but the package is neither showing up in Launchpad nor the PPA Sources index.
<maxb> exarkun: A question in the Answered status will not get any more attention. You should definitely go into it and click the "Still need an answer" button (leaving an appropriate comment)
<wgrant> exarkun: Sorry, I forgot that (because it was Answered). I'm asking an admin to do that now.
<exarkun> maxb, wgrant: thanks
<bigjools> timrc: the package was either not signed properly, or it had an error
<maxb> timrc: The usual initial troubleshooting is: 1) Was the .changes upload control file properly PGP-signed? 2) Was the signing key associated with a Launchpad user? 3) Did that user receive an email with an error report?
<bigjools> of the kind that causes a bug where LP doesn't reply to you
<wgrant> timrc: That doesn't look like an upload...
<wgrant> timrc: It looks like a copy from a private to a public PPA?
<bigjools> ha and there's the problem
<bigjools> "Already in ACCEPTED queue"
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Not sure why it's not being processed, though.
<timrc> maxb: I think I misspoke, the action is pocket copy, not upload
<wgrant> Although it's not a public PPA that is targetted to, so I can't investigate.
<wgrant> bigjools: ^^ Can you check the details of that PU through the API?
<bigjools> I could if I were not busy... :)
<bigjools> feed me a script and I'll run it
<wgrant> timrc: So, there's nothing in the Accepted queue. Is that script available somewhere? I suspect it's doing something wrong.
<timrc> wgrant: it is… bzr branch lp:ubuntu-qa-tools … the tool used to copy is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ubuntu-qa-tools/master/view/head:/security-tools/unembargo
<timrc> and this is the command line that was used: https://pastebin.canonical.com/45866/
<wgrant> ... ah.
<wgrant> timrc: The "Already in ACCEPTED queue" was printed the first time it was run?
<timrc> wgrant: yah
<wgrant> Well, that's printed by a misleading exception in the script.
<wgrant> I suspect we want to try the copy again to get the real error message.
<timrc> wgrant: it's there now after the engineer re-tried
<wgrant> timrc: It worked this time?
<timrc> wgrant: I think so, at least the source package is listed in the PPA on Launchpad
<wgrant> Great.
<timrc> Odd that it failed the first time
<wgrant> Was it properly published in the primary archive by that point?
<timrc> wgrant: I unfortunately cannot say for sure
<timrc> wgrant: I'm inclined to say yes, as the package was initially overlooked, when populating this ppa of ours
<wgrant> Hmm
<wgrant> exarkun: Hi.
<wgrant> exarkun: It's imported on *qa*staging, since that's going to be erased less quickly than staging. https://bugs.qastaging.launchpad.net/pyflakes
<exarkun> wgrant: Thanks!
<wgrant> exarkun: Sorry about the delay.
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This  channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<maxb> Hmm, something iffy is going on here. this import https://code.launchpad.net/~mirabilos/mksh/MAIN has both "Succeeded" but "not been imported yet"
<maxb> It's as if the branch scanner isn't being fired
<sinzui> indeed
<sinzui> oh, it is ext
<sinzui> maxb: I did not think Lp supported ext
<maxb> Why shouldn't it?
<maxb> It's just another CVS access method
<sinzui> maxb: There is a note on one of our wiki pages that ext and extshh  are not suported: https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImportRequests
<maxb> ZOMG that's very out of date
<maxb> and completely unreferenced from the *other* code imports documentation on the wiki
<maxb> sinzui: Hmm. Well, as you can see from the logs of that import, CSCVS seems happy with :ext: now.
<sinzui> I agree
<sinzui> This only needed a losa to accept a the key right?
<maxb> yes
<maxb> hm
<maxb> Where do code imports hide their bzr repository until they succeed properly for the first time?
<sinzui> I have no idea
<maxb> No such file: '/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/mirrors/00/05/82/1c'
<maxb> ^ What I get trying to hitchhiker to the branch
<bjf> how would the LP team like us to report "timeout" issues? LP seems to have been getting quite a bit better of late and then we've hit a bunch of timeouts today
<bjf> if we pop in here and let you know, is that best, or is there another way you'd like us to let you know ?
<bjf> this is for future reference, i'll let the rest of the team know
<sinzui> bjf: The timeout may already be reported as a bug
<sinzui> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bugs?field.tag=timeout
<bjf> sinzui, thanks
<lifeless> bjf: if a specific thing is stopping you working, pop in here and ask for help.
<lifeless> bjf: if it times out and gives an OOPS code, we code about it
<lifeless> bjf:  if it times out and *does not* give an OOPS code, we don't know about it
<lifeless> s/we code/we know/
<bjf> lifeless, thanks, looks like you already quite a list your dealing with, but i'll pass that along
<exarkun> Can I stop getting email about bugs like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/twisted/+bug/754984
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> exarkun: twisted-dev is subscribed to that package
<exarkun> Which package?
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/twisted
<lifeless> you should have an unsubscribed link on that page on the right hand side
<exarkun> But the bug isn't in that package, it's merely incorrectly filed against it.
<exarkun> I don't mind getting email about bugs in Twisted.
<exarkun> I only have a "Subscribe" link on that page, anyway, not an "Unsubscribe"
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> ok, so you want apport to not file bugs on twistd when a tap file is execute unless the tap file is also in [a] twisted package
<exarkun> That sounds like a reasonable thing to try, yes
<lifeless> exarkun: Could you file a bug on apport describing this? I'm sure pitti will have some thoughts on doing it
<exarkun> Okay
<james_w> it's already handled for e.g. python
<lifeless> james_w: the python catchall except handler which is what apport patches does the filtering itself to handle unpackaged programs
<lifeless> james_w: this is slightly different in that we need to select the right package based on the tap
<lifeless> it may be a small matter of code
<james_w> lifeless, apport handles interpreters in a similar way to what is desired for twistd, if the executable is /bin/sh then it tries to determine the package from /proc/cmdline
<lifeless> james_w: yes, I know - I wrote that code
<lifeless> (not the /bin/sh case specifically)
<lifeless> I don't think its a large problem, but I suspect it will need a little glue because its coming in via the python top level except handler not the segfault handler
<james_w> but the code that handles interpreters is in apport when it processes the report
<lifeless> its interpreting the dump dict
<lifeless> thats not always completely lined up because of the different dumpers involved
<lifeless> if that makes sense
<lifeless> james_w: I'm sure its a small matter of code; I don't know why we're pseudo debating
<lifeless> james_w: clearly its not doing whats desired now, and some [small] tweak is needed to make it do it
<james_w> sure
<james_w> but you appeared to try and correct me on something I didn't say
<lifeless> I thought you were saying its not a bug
<lifeless> I was trying to explain why I think it is a bug
<james_w> I agree it's a bug
<james_w> I was just trying to communicate that there is analogous code already present, as I hadn't seen an indication that you knew that from what was said, and I didn't realise you had written the code
<lifeless> heh :)
<lifeless> I wanted to add in perl support like the python interpreter support at one point
<lifeless> turned out way too hard :(
<lifeless> I should talk to allison about that for parrot
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This  channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Andre_Gondim> what can I do with this error Error ID: OOPS-1924B1588
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1924B1588
<lifeless> hi
<lifeless> I'll just trigger a sync so we can see
#launchpad 2011-04-09
<lifeless> Andre_Gondim: hi
<lifeless> MixedNewlineMarkersError: Original text (u'\\rPAUSE command ignored (no hw support)\\n') mixes different newline markers.
<lifeless> arguably a faulty upstream
<lifeless> this is something LP doesn't support
<lifeless> Andre_Gondim: they are using the \r to rewrite the one line
<lifeless> Andre_Gondim: that shouldn't be included in the translation string really
<lifeless> the translation string should be 'PAUSE command ignored (no hw support)'
<lifeless> and the app should do the \r and the \n wrapping
<lifeless> Andre_Gondim: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/742662
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 742662 in Launchpad itself "Mixed new line markers causing OOPS" [Critical,Triaged]
<vadi2> How can I make loggerhead give me a summary of changes from a revision to a revision? I seem to only be able to specify the ending one.
<benji> vadi2: you visit a revision, click "compare with another revision" then click "Changes" again to list the revisions, click on one, and then click "compare with revision XXX"
<benji> what always trips me up is that if you click the back button you loose the first revision you selected, so you have to limit yourself to clicking on links to navigate to the second revision
<vadi2> mm
<vadi2> I was hoping for a list of all changes inbetween
<psusi> so when I look at bugs I am subscribed to, I see a number of bugs that are duplicated or listed when I otherwise don't give a hoot since they are not open in Ubuntu, but still are in other distros.  Even the advanced search does not seem to have a field to filter on only bugs related to Ubuntu.  How can I ignore bugs that don't have valid tasks in Ubuntu?
<wgrant> psusi: An advanced search on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1 should do it.
<wgrant> You can search by subscriber there.
<psusi> should I file an lp bug about this?  I have found it quite annoying for some time that looking up bugs I am subscribed to lists the same bug multiple times if it has multiple tasks
<wgrant> There's a very old bug about that.
<psusi> ahh
<wgrant> It's not clear what the solution is.
<psusi> got to love very old bugs ;)
<wgrant> Which status/importance should be shown, if there are multiple?
<psusi> I have two thoughts on the subject: 1) if you do show them all, at least group them together, and 2) allow the user to define a default project they are interested in, and only show those tasks
<wgrant> You should search in the project context if you just want a single project.
<psusi> if there are 3 tasks and they are all grouped so they are shown one after the other, then it is easy to ignore and I could easily live iwth that.. it gets annoying when you start seeing the same bug show up on each page 20 bugs later
<psusi> I want bugs that I already have some interest in.. i.e. what is in my queue?
<wgrant> You can do an advanced search in the project for bugs you're subscribed to.
<psusi> yep, I see that now... should be able to do that from your personal page too though..
<wgrant> Indeed.
<psusi> preferably via a default settig ;)
<psusi> since I really only give a crap about Ubuntu, so when I look for bugs I'm subscribed to, that's all I care to see ;)
<psusi> hrm... same thing applies though even if all the tasks are on different packages in Ubuntu.. don't need to see the same bug 3 times just because it affects 3 packages
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 3 in Launchpad itself "Custom information for each translation team" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<DnaX> any admin can reset the max recipe builds for a day?
<maxb> I'm not sure they have an inerface for that, any even if they did, they're pretty much never around at weekends
<maxb> s/any/and/
<DnaX> maxb: ok, thanks... I'll wait tomorrow!
#launchpad 2011-04-10
<rozzin> Has Launchpad always required creation of an account before reporting bugs?
<hyperair> yes.
<rozzin> Hm.
<rozzin> I could have sworn that I'd reported an Ubuntu bug without explicitly creating an account beforehand, back in 2008.
<rozzin> Though, it wouldn't be the first time I'd just forgotten something.
<hyperair> i created my launchpad account in 2006 when i first reported a bug iirc
<hyperair> or maybe it was 2007
<hyperair> 2007 it was.
<rozzin> I do have some trouble convincing myself that I would have chosen the username I ended up with :)
<hyperair> heh
<wgrant> rozzin: Default usernames are generated from the email address you registered with.
<wgrant> You can change your username later.
<rozzin> Oh, but I guess you don't actually choose those, do you.
<rozzin> I see.
<rozzin> well, I guess it all fits together into a convincing story, then :)
<rozzin> Thanks.
<d1b> hi ah how much memory does one need 2 actually do a bzr branch of the stable launchpad repo?
<lifeless> d1b: I'm not sure of the peak rss, but I'd say you want 500MB or maybe alittle more (especially if you are on 64bit)
<d1b> lifeless: seems like a lot
<lifeless> jam is working on reducing it
<d1b> i couldn't find a git mirror :/
<lifeless> but the repo has copies of debs and all sorts of stuff in its history
<lifeless> and I dunno, 250K commits or something ?
<d1b> ok doing a --lightweight this is silly
<d1b> there isn't some tar ball / http download ...
<maxb> d1b: I think a --lightweight may be sillier in the long run if yoou want to work with the project at all
<maxb> d1b: Also, are you using the http or bzr+ssh protocol?
<d1b> maxb: i just did a branch --lightweight
<d1b> i don't care about re-syncing atm
<d1b> just wanted to have a look through and a grep
<yofel> hi, quite a few recipe builds are failing here with
<yofel> dpkg-deb: error: control directory has bad permissions 700 (must be >=0755 and <=0775)
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2438371 for example
<yofel> the debian folder is created by the nest command in the recipe, so that shouldn't be our fault, and it doesn't happen in all builds
<maxb> lamont / wgrant : Is that that umask thing you referred to previously?
<yofel> another error I'm getting is from https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2437677
<yofel> bzr: ERROR: No previous changelog to take the package name from, and --package not specified: debian/changelog didn't contain any parseable stanzas.
<yofel> the changelog seems completely fine to me though, and VIM doesn't show any syntax error either http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/kiten-ubuntu/view/head:/changelog
<yofel> and kiten failed to build every time so far with the same error
<wgrant> maxb: Yes, thanks for the poke.
<wgrant> yofel: Do you have links to other builds failing with permission errors?
<yofel> probably, let me check the mails I got
<wgrant> As for the changelog thing, I don't think the changelog is formatted properly.
<wgrant> Let me find
<wgrant> it.
<wgrant> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/kiten-ubuntu/view/head:/changelog has only one space between the email address and date.
<wgrant> That could possibly be it.
<yofel> aaah, someone should fix vims syntax highlighting I guess...
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> found one https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2437179
<wgrant> Maybe it's just that one builder.
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2437619
<yofel> seems so
<wgrant> I've set it to manual.
<wgrant> lamont: I think thallium's lp-buildd needs upgrading.
<yofel> thallium again https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2437633
<yofel> and 5 more failures, all on thallium
<wgrant> If you see any non-thalliums, poke me and I'll kill them too.
<yofel> sure
<maxb> Gah
 * maxb discovers yet another separate page on the lp wikis about reviewing code imports
<rozzin> Hm.
<rozzin> Isn't there some concern that requiring a launchpad account for bug-reporting actaully prevents some people from filing bugs?
 * exarkun isn't concerned about that
<exarkun> if you're concerned about it, then I guess there is some concern
<rozzin> Well, yes--I'm concerned :)
<ScottK> Personally, I'd rather make it harder.  We get more than enough useless bugs that don't help improve things.  They are a distraction from getting done what needs doing.
<exarkun> I guess that's settled, then.
<rozzin> ScottK: I don't have that problem, so far.
<ScottK> Ubuntu certainly does as a whole.
<rozzin> ScottK: If you do, congratulations may be in order :)
<ScottK> Ubuntu is a very big project.
<rozzin> ScottK: Yeah, I can see that for Ubuntu.
<ScottK> I do maintain some small projects on LP and I seem to get bug reports OK.
<exarkun> Indeed
<exarkun> I don't have any projects on Launchpad which gets fewer bug reports than I am actually able to deal with
<rozzin> A coworker of mine raised the issue to me in regards to SourceForge, after they had their compromise and reset all of the passwords;
<rozzin> He said, "Well, I guess I'm done filing bug-reports for projects on SourceForge."
<exarkun> You can't make everyone happy.
<doctormo> I'm having trouble uploading to my ppa, it tells me that my changes file isn't signed. Even though using debuild -S I've never had a problem before.
<ScottK> doctormo: Check and see if the package actually got uploaded or not.  IIRC someone else had that last night and it turned out the warning was in error and the package was accepted.
<doctormo> It's a fresh ppa: https://launchpad.net/~doctormo/+archive/greeter
<doctormo> I tried maybe an hour ago, so nothing so far.
<rozzin> Then there's my user who decided that he'd rather just `file bugs' on IRC :\
<doctormo> ScottK: Ah turns out I mistyped and did "ppa:~doctormo/greeter" with the extra ~, works now.
<doctormo> Although the error was erroneous.
<JanC> rozzin: I know projects that have a bug-reporting IRC bot...  ;)
<JanC> IIRC that was a supybot plugin that inserted bugs into a trac bug tracker
<JanC> (but it also required an authenticated user I suppose)
<doctormo> JanC: You need my issue tracker, it's a mediated design between issues and bugs.
<rozzin> If I wanted to `raise the bar and keep the stupids out' of my project, I'd be using git.
<rozzin> Yow--yeah, this is basically the exact opposite of what I want: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.bug-tracking.ditz.general/16
<d1b> rozzin: wait what?
<rozzin> d1b: "One of the big advantages of ditz is that it raises the bar for feature requests by requiring you to check out a repository and commit code."
<d1b> rozzin: ok....
<rozzin> "If you're not a developer comfortable with the VC system, I'm not interested in anything you have to say" is basically the opposite of what I want.
<d1b> oh ok
<rozzin> I'm going to tell myself that he's joking, so as to keep that from ruining my day.
<rozzin> I'm not sure that he is, though.
<d1b> why not let people email in patches
<rozzin> er, "... is basically the opposite of what I want to tell my users."
<d1b> if they dislike ur vc ssytem
<rozzin> It's not a question of whether they dislike the VC system,
<d1b> s/dislike/failsatvcs/
<rozzin> because that's a second-tier barrier where an end user should never even have to deal with the first-tier one ;)
<rozzin> Plenty of useful input comes with people who don't even have "preparing a patch" (or "writing code"!) as part of their skillset;
<rozzin> e.g., because they spent their time working on a different skillset--like English grammer, or translation, or UI design, or whatever.
<rozzin> Er, "English *grammar*"--see what I mean? :)
<d1b> ha!
<d1b> ./sleep &
<rozzin> There was an interesting presentation I came across, actually,
<rozzin> where the first 2 slides were something like:
<rozzin> "Bazaar is version-control system for rocket scientists"
<rozzin> "because rocket scientists have better things to think about than version control."
<rozzin> JanC: Do people use bug-bots w/ Launchpad?
<rozzin> JanC: It sounds like something that'd basically be circumventing site policy....
<JanC> rozzin: I have seen no bots that can report bugs on LP
<micahg> I seem to be having trouble uploading
<micahg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/592321/
<lifeless> micahg: what host
<lifeless> micahg: actually, please file a bug
<micahg> lifeless: ugh, it seems it was accepted already, but I'm getting this message, I think this is an old bug actually
<syn-ack> Quick question.... you guys pushing an update or something to bugs.launchpad right now? I'm getting some weirdness here and I'd like to report it if you're not
<lifeless> whats up
<syn-ack> I'm getting all sorts of Time out errors
<syn-ack> either trying to bring the homepage up or while searching for a project
<syn-ack> heres the Error ID: OOPS-1926O1054
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1926O1054
<lifeless> homepage came up instantly for me
<lifeless> whats the search url you had trouble on?
<syn-ack> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ and searching for Ubuntu in general
<lifeless> whats the *exact* url you had trouble on
<syn-ack> I just told you the exact URL I had trouble on
<syn-ack> seriously.
<syn-ack> And now this one
<syn-ack> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=Ubuntu&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target=
<lifeless> thats better, let me have a look see
<lifeless> I'm syncing the error reports to see whats up with the one you quoted
<syn-ack> lifeless, I wasn't trying to be difficult here. Sorry if it came off like that
<lifeless> that takes about 10 minutes
<lifeless> no worries
<lifeless> so, the main sql query is timing out
<lifeless> its a 7 secound count, sadly
<lifeless> we'll get a detailed report later
<lifeless> for now, you're probably best of clicking 'one project' putting 'ubuntu' in there, and then clicking search
<syn-ack> k
<lifeless> that isn't quite the same thing
<lifeless> what I describe is 'all ubuntu bugs'
<lifeless> what you searched for was 'all bugs with the word ubuntu in them'
<syn-ack> ah
<syn-ack> Just got a time out there too
<syn-ack> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=project&field.scope.target=ubuntu
<syn-ack> Error ID: OOPS-1926U1117
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1926U1117
<lifeless> we may have bloated indices again
<lifeless> will get our dba to look at this when hes around later today
<syn-ack> Good deal
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<lifeless> works for me
<syn-ack> do you guys cluster your DBs and this particular one that I'm hitting is fouled or what?:
<lifeless> we have 3 db servers running LP
<syn-ack> ah, yeah
<lifeless> but the bug query logic is only partly optimised
<lifeless> we're working on it
<lifeless> its down from 17-18 seconds per page
<syn-ack> ah
<lifeless> 6 months ago
<lifeless> still got a ways to go
<lifeless> its pretty complex
<lifeless> and ubuntu has 100000 open bugs
<lifeless> which makes many indices a bit useless
<syn-ack> yeah
<lifeless> we also do this thing where we count all results
<lifeless> rather than saying 'lots'
<lifeless> so the actual search you have can return a single page pretty quickly
<lifeless> but we calculate every possible row so show the count in the UI
<syn-ack> Right
<syn-ack> So I can understand the timeout then
<lifeless> thats also something we're going to change :)
<luks_> hi -- https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes mentions that I can use "nest-part" in recipes, but when trying to do so I get this error "Error parsing recipe:3:1: Expecting 'merge', 'nest' or 'run', got 'nest-part'."
<luks_> is there a way to use the "nest-part" command?
<lifeless> sounds like we have an old bzr-builder library
<lifeless> file a bug ?
<luks_> ok, I wasn't sure if I'm just not missing something, thanks
<poolie> maxb, i like your api breaks wiki page
<poolie> though it's a shame it has to exist, of course
#launchpad 2012-04-02
<wgrant> pikkachu: No, dependencies aren't taken into account. But eg. the orig.tar.gz can be used by multiple versions of the package, and it won't be removed until everything that references it is no longer published.
<wgrant> The diffs won't be updated; there are bugs about requesting new ones.
<pikkachu> I'm sorry my client crashed, I'm back now...
<pikkachu> why doesn't my ppa show the changelog? I receive a message in the update manager that the site does not support changelogs...
<pikkachu> is this a bug? because I thought it would display debian/changelog
<wgrant> pikkachu: PPAs don't provide changelogs for update-manager at this time.
<pikkachu> ah ok thanks...
<pikkachu> thanks for the other answer wgrant
<pikkachu> both published versions 20120323 and 20120331 have pidgin_2.10.0.orig.tar.bz2 as source base, I'm not sure if it should be something different... (I mean I dont get what was said about the relation between orig.tar.gz and package deletion, sorry :( )
<pikkachu> I'm not sure if this is a Launchpad question, sorry if not, but what do you guys do when *a patch itself* is changed on a new package version? I just rewrote the patch file, I didn't add a new patch...
<pikkachu> I also wanted to rename the patch to username_Description.patch and so I did...
<pikkachu> is there already a bug files for changelogs in ppas?
<pikkachu> *filed
<wgrant> pikkachu: Yes.
<pikkachu> ok wgrant, thanks
<pikkachu> can I randomly change the OpenPGP keys in LP account then using the new keys to submit to the same ppa?
<bobweaver> Hello there I would like to get better at filling out bug reports on LP I think that it is cool as all heck that there is now something that connects me to launchpad when something crashes! It is great and I have got to know a little about LP and look forward to learning more so that is why I am here. I would like to know more about putting use-full info up on the bugs page. Take a look at this bug it effects me at least that wgat the launch
<bobweaver> ers say https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-music/+bug/917974         LOOk at post #1 see who there is a list of stuff that he put
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 917974 in unity-lens-music (Ubuntu) "unity-music-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_bit_lock()" [Critical,Confirmed]
<bobweaver> how do I also log (I think it called) like that
<dobey> bobweaver: i don't think there is much you could add to that. it's a background service that crashed. it was happening for me as well
<bobweaver> cool dobey
<bobweaver> You all did such a good job on this bug tracking system
<bobweaver> this is going to solve so many issues
<bobweaver> thanks
<cousin_luigi> Hello.
<cousin_luigi> Do you think a PPA with a scripting package downloading and extracting otherwise non-redistributable pacakges would be legally problematic?
<cousin_luigi> Namely, something akin to https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java but for the PPAPI-based flash plugin supplied with the Chrome browser.
<dobey> cousin_luigi: ask your lawyer? this isn't a legal advice channel, though i don't see any problem with it as long as you build the packages properly :)
<cousin_luigi> dobey: I see:)
<mrevell> cousin_luigi, You can find the PPA terms of use at https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse ... that's as far as I can help you. This paragraph might help most: "You understand and agree that any content you upload to PPAs must be freely redistributable by Canonical, and released under a license permitting redistribution free of charge."
<dobey> ^^ what he said
<plars> Hi, I'm having trouble changing the owner of a branch from myself to a team that I'm part of, I seem to recall having this issue before and someone said there was a bug in the UI for this, but there was a script that would change it
<plars> anyone aware of this?
<cousin_luigi> mrevell: Seems to me the script itself would be well within those terms.
<czajkowski> plars: what branch ?
<36DAA2KXS> Should i report issues i am having with Kubuntu 12.04 beta 2 running live from usb , on launch pad? If yes, how do i do it?
<czajkowski> 36DAA2KXS: nope
<czajkowski> 36DAA2KXS: have you asked in #kubuntu ?
<36DAA2KXS> yeah they told me to head to #ubuntu+1 and was told to log with launchpad from there
<czajkowski> well log it via laundpad or via your computer?
<36DAA2KXS> its fairly minor, typical beta stuff i assume, but just wanted to help if i could
<czajkowski> ok let me find out for you
<plars> czajkowski: https://code.launchpad.net/~pwlars/linaro-python-dashboard-bundle/trunk I'm trying to change the owner to linaro-validation
<czajkowski> jussi: can you help 36DAA2KXS please
<czajkowski> plars: let me go and ask
<czajkowski> plars: I've asked webops to do it for me as I can't
<plars> czajkowski: thanks, so it's still a known issue I guess?
<plars> czajkowski: I remember having this problem a long time ago on a lot of branches, and someone gave me a script that could be used to fix them all - just can't find the script now :)
<dobey> plars: just branch it, and push it back up to the new team owner url instead
<dobey> that's what i always do anyway, when i need to do that
<plars> ah, I think I see the problem - there's another branch owned by that user, but it's under a different series
<thedac> plars: I get "Linaro Validation Team already has a branch for Linaro Dashboard Bundle utilities called trunk." when changing ownership on that branch
<plars> thedac: yeah, it does... trying to sort this out
<plars> thedac: It looks to me like the one owned by me is identical
<plars> thedac: and that the linaro-validation one is the branch associated with the trunk series
<thedac> right. My guess is you will need to change the name of this one to something other than "trunk"
<plars> thedac: so I think I can just delete mine, but another member of the team says he's just trying to push to lp:linaro-python-dashboard-bundle, and it's not allowing him because it's my branch that it tries to push to
<thedac> hmm, let me see what that expands to
<plars> thedac: ah, he just told me the error is: bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(chroot-88222864:///%2Bbranch/linaro-python-dashboard-bundle/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<plars> that doesn't look like a permission problem
<thedac> agreed
<cousin_luigi> bye
<bitplane-> Hi, say I want to make an app and get the community involved, what's the best way to go about it?
<bitplane-> Do I write a blueprint, start a thread on ubuntu forums?
<bitplane-> or just start hacking then announce it later?
<pikkachu> how do I find all bugs for which I am *not* subscribed?
<lifeless> for i in (1 to infinity); am-i-subscribed?
<pikkachu> well it's not infinity though :P
<pikkachu> actually I mean "All related bugs" except the ones I'm subscribed
<lifeless> ah, thats perhaps more useful :)
<lifeless> I'm not sure offhand though, perhaps +assigned + +commented etc ?
<pikkachu> hmm I got it with a dirty diff hack on the pages :D
#launchpad 2012-04-03
<robert_ancell> I need to move milestones between series using launchpadlib (http://paste.ubuntu.com/912284/) but I get a '401: Unauthorized' error - any ideas why?
<KombuchaKip> Is there a means of "attaching" a file to a Launchpad blueprint directly, as opposed to providing a URL to some other location?
<wgrant> robert_ancell: What's the body of the error?
<wgrant> KombuchaKip: No.
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Thanks.
<robert_ancell> wgrant, http://paste.ubuntu.com/912289/
<robert_ancell> I have enough permissions to create a new series, but I'm wondering if I'm setting m.series_target correctly
<wgrant> robert_ancell: It's not possible to set series_target.
<wgrant> I'm not sure if it's possible to move a milestone using launchpadlib.
<wgrant> Why do you want to do this?
<robert_ancell> wgrant, oh, https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#milestones seems to indicate it is
<robert_ancell> I want to correctly set up the gnome projects in LP to have the correct series - I can do it manually
<wgrant> It's not possible through the API, unfortunately.
<robert_ancell> wgrant, is the docs incorrect?  Is it possible to enable in the API?
<wgrant> robert_ancell: The docs are incorrect. The interface declares the field to be writable, but it's a read-only @property.
<robert_ancell> wgrant, when you change it in the web interface does it change that property or use another method?  Can you point me to the source code where this happens?
<wgrant> robert_ancell: series_target is a property that returns either distroseries or productseries depending on the type of milestone.
<wgrant> robert_ancell: The view detects the type and edits the relevant field directly.
<robert_ancell> and distroseries/productseries aren't exposed in the API?
<wgrant> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/view/head:/lib/lp/registry/browser/milestone.py#L509
<wgrant> Right
<wgrant> Because they're an implementation detail to handle the two different types.
<wgrant> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/view/head:/lib/lp/registry/model/milestone.py#L213
<robert_ancell> I'm trying to set up some branch imports for GNOME projects - I notice existing code imports like gcalctool are owned by the vcs-imports user.  I set up an import for libosinfo (https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/libosinfo/trunk) and it required a user to assign the branch to.  So it's assigned to me - is there an easy way to give it to some independent user like vcs-imports?
<wgrant> robert_ancell: Only pretty old imports are owned by ~vcs-imports.
<robert_ancell> wgrant, is there a good user to assign them to, like registry?
<wgrant> robert_ancell: The intention is that people should leave them owned by themselves.
<wgrant> (I tend to disagree, but there's no better solution right now)
<robert_ancell> given the project is owned by ~registry I guess it makes sense to set the branch to that too
<wgrant> Ah, you're in ~registry, so indeed you could.
<robert_ancell> yeah
<danhg> Morning
<jfi> Hello, I don't found how to unsubscribe someone from a bug, it is not possible? :(
<czajkowski> jfi: no you can only unsubscribe yourself
<jfi> czajkowski, it would be nice to be able to also unscubscribe the review team in case they have been added by error
<jfi> czajkowski, just to avoid them to lost time on useless thing
<czajkowski> jfi: have you added a team by accident ?
<jfi> czajkowski, not directly, I have added a mainstream patch, and then a 'robot' has considered it as a patch for the version in ubuntu
<jfi> my fault:(
<jfi> czajkowski, the concerned br is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/psensor/+bug/971098
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 971098 in psensor (Ubuntu) "Restarting unity shows two psensor icons in the unity bar" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> jfi: it's automatic
<czajkowski> jfi: if the reviewers team are happy with stuff they can remove themselves
<geser> isn't it possible to unsubscribe teams one added oneself? or do I remember wrongly?
<czajkowski> geser: nope you cna mail them and ask them to unsubscirbe
<czajkowski> has happened me in the pasts :/
<lifeless> geser: team admins and owners can unsubscribe
<lifeless> geser: ops can unsubscribe a team forcefully IIRC
<jfi> I have removed the 'patch' flag, maybe the robot will unsubscribe the review team?
<czajkowski> jfi: it's really not that bad, if they see they are not needed they wont contunue looking at the bug
<lifeless> hmm, if we have an asymmetry here, we should have a bug open for it
<geser> lifeless: I just looked on an old bug from me: #910760 and I can see there a (-) next to the ~ubuntu-archive I subscribed to this bug
<lifeless> ok, so you added it, you can remove it. Good.
<io> hi! is it possible to delete a suggested translation? I accidently saved something that shouldn't be a suggested translation
<czajkowski> io: it'll be reviewed and then not accepted or you can suggest another one instead
<io> czajkowski: yes I've already suggested the correct one, I just wanted to delete the one suggested that was an error!
<io> czajkowski: ok so it'll just be removed when it's reviewed - there's no method of me removing my suggestion?
<czajkowski> io: not that I know of no
<io> czajkowski: thanks
<kirkland> flacoste: I'm getting build failures in a private ppa (ppa:ztrustee/testing), but there's no build logs or information of any kind
<kirkland> "Build started at an unknown time on an unknown build machine"
<ujjain> Can I also request specific language translations?
<flacoste> kirkland: hmm, are you logged in?
<flacoste> czajkowski: any ideas on kirkland problem, have you encountered similar issues?
<kirkland> flacoste: I incremented the package versions, resubmitted, and these second ones built okay, FYI
<kirkland> flacoste: so it isn't urgent
<flacoste> ok
<czajkowski> flacoste: not seen ahy issue or complaint about that today
<kirkland> flacoste: but the the private ppa builders definitely sharted a little bit
<flacoste> kirkland: probably worth reporting a bug
<kirkland> flacoste: okay, thanks
<czajkowski> kirkland: just let me know the bug afterwards and I'll follow up on it
<ujjain> can I push my translations into a translation group
<ujjain> or should I not do that?
<ujjain> I wonder how I can get volunteers that I do not know to help translate.
<czajkowski> ujjain: have you looked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations
<ujjain> Yes, but I am looking for translaters for my own site.
<czajkowski> ujjain: so not Ubuntu ?
<ujjain> correct.
<czajkowski> ujjain: you could ask on the IRC channel
<czajkowski> ujjain: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Contact
<czajkowski> ujjain: which website?
<ujjain> czajkowski, www.visilang.com
<czajkowski> ujjain: not ubuntu related but they may know of others.
<kirkland> flacoste: czajkowski: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/972581
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 972581 in Launchpad itself "private ppa build failed, no logs" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> kirkland: thanks
<mfisch> is it possible to give someone else, (a group specifically) permission to publish to my PPA?
<czajkowski> mfisch: do you want to make it into a group ppa?
<mfisch> czajkowski: actually, I think we'll just make a group ppa
<czajkowski> :)
<stokachu> are the date_created fields in a message supposed to be returning a unicode string?
<dobey> i presume you're asking about python-launchpadlib?
<stokachu> dobey: ah yea, sorry
<dobey> i think all the strings are supposed to be unicode there, yes
<stokachu> im just curious if there was a reason for that because a date_created field in a particular bug returns a datetime object
<dobey> i don't know. might be a better question for #launchpad-dev
<stokachu> ok
<idnar> is https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/348649 really meant to be marked invalid?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 348649 in Launchpad itself "https://*.launchpad.net/+me should work instead of /people/+me" [Low,Invalid]
<dobey> sinzui: ^^
<sinzui> stokachu, dobey. That is a good question that I do not know the answer too. A few years ago, they were datetime.datetime. one day they switched to strings so I wrote code in my scripts to convert them. Then last week some things switched make to datetime.datetime, so I wrote an inverted patch for scripts that expected unicode
<stokachu> sinzui: i was able to sort it out
<stokachu> if you call on bug.messages[1]
<stokachu> you can get the object values that way
<stokachu> otherwise it is treated as a regular dictionary
<dobey> sinzui: oh sorry. my ping was for idnar's question about bug #348649 being marked invalid
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 348649 in Launchpad itself "https://*.launchpad.net/+me should work instead of /people/+me" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348649
<sinzui> dobey, it is indeed invalid (or some might say fix released)
<sinzui> dobey, use tilda:
<sinzui> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~
<idnar> oh right! I think I knew that, but I forgot about it
<sinzui> dobey, poolie changed his mind and decide ~ was natural
<dobey> sinzui: maybe a comment on the bug that ~ should be used instead of +me would be helpful then :)
<sinzui> I will do that
<dobey> thanks
<mosasaur> I just want to put my code somewhere
<mosasaur> it's in a little zip file
<mosasaur> I don't need all those things on launchpad
<jono> hey
<jono> anyone here have knowledge of Rosetta?
<czajkowski> jono: nope but if you ask I'll try and find out for you
<jono> czajkowski, thanks
<jono> so this is what I want to do czajkowski
<jono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Specs/Translations
<czajkowski> wouldnt dpm know ?
<jono> yep, I talked to him
<jono> but he isnt online now
<czajkowski> neither is the person I'd ask jtv
<czajkowski> flacoste: are you about ?
<jono> hi folks, I am trying to generate a .pot file from a .desktop file
<jono> the problem is that when I run intltool-update it says the desktop file has no translatable content
<jono> anyone have any experience with this?
<pikkachu> I can't delete superseded packages... are they considered deleted as well?
#launchpad 2012-04-04
<thomi> Ordering bugs by age in the new bug UI seems really broken. I get 1 day old, 187 days old, 28 days old - in that order.
<lifeless> thomi: it orders by task age, not bug age.
<lifeless> yes, its confusing.
<thomi> oh, ok.
<lifeless> the squad doing it felt it was the least of several evils
 * thomi needs to learn the difference between a task and a bug :)
<thomi> fair enough :)
<apw> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio
<apw> ^^ do we have a problem with the per release links in the versions pages ?
<apw> i assume we released something today
<wgrant> apw: What's the problem?
<apw> wgrant, ok i think it may be an old problem, as its possibly 'has an epoch' specific
<apw> wgrant, try and click on the package versions next to the arrows >
<wgrant> That's quite plausible, and it works fine for me.
<wgrant> Which browser?
<apw> this is chromium
 * apw fires up firefox to compare
<wgrant> Firefox here
<apw> wgrant, ok so its ok in firefox, and ok on the linux package, but not pulseaudio which has an epoch ... /me pokes
<wgrant> I remember a bug here.
<wgrant> And it only affects some people.
<wgrant> But I can't remember why.
 * wgrant hunts.
<wgrant> Bug #820174
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 820174 in Launchpad itself "Expanders on DistributionSourcePackage:+index broken by LP.cache changes" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820174
<wgrant> Hm
<wgrant> But that's fixed.
<apw> wgrant, yeah i think it must be a chromium bug as the source of the page looks all fine in its own 'view source'
 * wgrant tries in Chromium
<apw> wgrant, and its not the expander arrows, but the normal link on the name next to them thats the problem
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> What happens when you try them?
<apw> they are invalid and nothing happens
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> Interesting
<wgrant> Yeah, Chromium trims everything before the colon.
<wgrant> How Windowsy of it.
<apw> they are %31:1.1-0ubuntu14 stylee
<apw>           <a href="1:1.1-0ubuntu14">
<apw> but that is whats in the source
<apw> hmmm, has to be a parser bug in chromium
<wgrant> : is fine in URLs AFAICT
<apw> wgrant, is it?
<wgrant> As in in the RFC
<apw> how is a browser supposed to know 1:foo is not protocol type 1 ?
<wgrant> Ah, true.
<apw> now it may be a protocol has to start with a letter or something
<apw> and i be making it ./1: will fix it
<wgrant> We can probably just quote the :
<apw> wgrant, yeah that too
<wgrant> apw: Care to file a bug?
<apw> wgrant, aginst launchpad ?
<wgrant> yeah
<wgrant> bbs
<apw> wgrant, no worries
<apw> wgrant, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/973212
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 973212 in Launchpad itself "package version page version links are relative and contain a : which is parsed as a protocol specifier in chromium" [Undecided,New]
<Phantomas> Is it possible to change the subscribing policy of a mailing list in Launchpad? I'd like everyone to be able to subscribe to our mailing list.
<czajkowski> Phantomas: is it a LP mailing list?
<czajkowski> Phantomas: people join a team on lp then join that's how it works.
<Phantomas> czajkowski: If we talk about a project developers team, owning branches etc, I don't think it would be a good idea to allow everyone to become a member just to be able to subscribe to the mailing list
<czajkowski> Phantomas: thats how lp lists work though.
<Phantomas> alright, but I think this feature could become more flexible... The archives are public, so I think there is no reason to not allow subscriptions to everyone.
<czajkowski> Phantomas: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/contacting-teams-is-easier-and-more-reliable  that was done recently to help people
<czajkowski> so they can contact the team
<afiestas> hey there, I need to build a package from a different source repository and add the resulting package to our ppa
<afiestas> I have been trying to figure out where to create a branch for it here: https://code.launchpad.net/~cyberspace (owned by cyberspace) but so far no luck
<afiestas> I'm admin but not owner of the project, I can add members change details etc
<afiestas> so I guess I should be able to add a branch right?
<Phantomas> czajkowski: Yes, it's a nice feature, but it doesn't allow users to be informed on the development process and decisions made in the mailing list. They have to browse the archives.
<lifeless> Phantomas: setup a second team
<lifeless> Phantomas: one team for the list, one team for access controls.
<Phantomas> lifeless: the team for the list would be a sub-team?
<mpt> Come on Launchpad, all I want is a list of packages that have "policykit" in their names, it shouldn't be that strenuous...
<czajkowski> mpt: are you breaking things ?
<nigelb> mpt: Isn't it easier done with apt-cache search policykit?
<mpt> czajkowski, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=policykit has timed out for me about six times in a row so far
<mpt> nigelb, I didn't know that :-)
<mpt> thanks
<nigelb> :)
<mpt> nigelb, except that they look like binary packages, whereas I was more interested in a source package I can report a bug on
<mpt> (I know that it's not called plain "policykit", because that's a package that's been obsoleted by something else)
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> mpt: alternative place to search is packages.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> I suspect there are either a lotta bugs with that tag or duplicates/people assinged to them and it's causing it to fail :/
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1 << winner
<nigelb> ha!
<nigelb> did you get it off LP?
<mpt> czajkowski, it doesn't involve Bugs at all afaict, purely package search
<mpt> nigelb, no, by guessing from all the "-1"s in the apt-cache results
<nigelb> aha! :)
<nigelb> So, packages.u.c nails it straight away.
<dobey> mpt: does ubuntu-bug not tab complete installed package names? :)
<mpt> dobey, the textual detritus ubuntu-bug attaches to a bug report is seldom relevant to the kind of bugs I report, so I don't often use it
<dobey> mpt: ah. apt-cache show tab completes through available binary packages, and you can |grep ^Source it to get the source package name, as well. and if there's no "Source" the source package name should be the same as the binary package name
<mpt> ah
<mpt> I don't use "^" in patterns often enough to remember that it's "^" and not something else
<mpt> but thanks dobey :-)
<dobey> heh, sure :)
<rick_h> 761142
<mgz> czajkowski: if you're not EOD yet,
<mgz> <https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/192656>
<mgz> favourite kind of ssh setup problem.
<lifeless> Phantomas: if you want it to be, sure.
<JanC> are there any rules/guidelines about how often the LP API can be queried?
<dobey> JanC: "don't abuse it"
<JanC> dobey: if you list info from LP with a "live" query on another site, others can do the "abuse"
<JanC> either intentionally or not
<JanC> "unintentionally" would be lots of visitors on the page that does the live query
<dobey> JanC: you should do caching so that you only make a request to launchpad.net every N seconds or so, if that's the case
<dobey> there's no point doing the same query 3000 times in the same second, for example
<dobey> and several seconds of delay isn't a huge penalty when looking at the other site
<JanC> right, that's what I thought, and I personally think 1 query / second is overkill already  ;)
<JanC> dobey: so there are no general rules about this?
<JanC> or hard limits ?
<dobey> i have a site doing some queries to google docs, and cache it with a 90s timeout, but it's a low traffic site
<dobey> JanC: i suspect it's "if you abuse it, you or your site will get blocked pretty quickly"
<dobey> hopefully you're only doing anonymous api calls if it's from another site
<JanC> most web APIs I know have hard rate-limits, that's also why I was asking (and I am gathering arguments to provide to somebody else who is making that site ;) )
<dobey> i don't think there's any way to use the API with a token that isn't associated with a user
<dobey> JanC: indeed, but a lot are also just "don't be stupid"
<JanC> they are querying for team members
<JanC> of about 10 (sub)teams
<dobey> the google+ api is nice, as you can pass on the user's IP through, so that the limit is based on each IP, rather than your api token
<JanC> dobey: so how does Google know those IPs are for real?  ;)
 * JanC thinks they have some other monitoring going on too
<dobey> because writing something that abused that would be a total waste of effort, really
<dobey> so they probably don't really care
<dobey> and there's no real reason to abuse it
<dobey> anyway, cache it
<dobey> team memberships don't change often enough not to
<JanC> dobey: yeah, my argument too; even a 1h delay isn't really important for that IMO
<dobey> indeed
<astraljava> Apologies if this is a hot topic right now, but are there problems with LP right now? It seems roughly 10%, very recently even less, of my requests are being served. Times out almost all the time.
<dobey> i haven't had any issues with it really, no
<astraljava> So it's some sort of a routing issue, then. Thanks.
<dobey> well, it could be something with launchpad
<dobey> are you getting timeouts on launchpad itself (with an OOPS id printed out), or timeouts connecting to it?
<astraljava> dobey: Connecting, and looks like a dns issue. $ tracepath https://launchpad.net
<astraljava> gethostbyname2: Unknown host
<astraljava> Sorry for the noise.
<astraljava> err... no, apparently I just don't know how to use that. :)
<astraljava> tracepath launchpad.net let's me up to hop 22: eth0.chenet.canonical.com
<astraljava> ...and now it serves again. Again, sorry for the noise. I get me coat.
#launchpad 2012-04-05
<tonyFlury> i have my code on launchpad in a simple hierarchy for development purposes - how do i get launchpad to build a deb which can be downloaded by others and installed ?
<tonyFlury> or do i have to build the deb myself - based on a daily/weekly build off my own machine ?
<geser> tonyFlury: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<tonyFlury> geser - now i need someone to translate that lot into english - it made no sense to me how i specific which file in my code branch goes into which directory on the installation target machine
<tonyFlury> geser - is there an example build recipe that i can use as a basis for my recipe ?
<geser> you need two parts: a) a debian/ directory with those packaging files to build a deb from a source package and b) a recipe to build a source package from your bzr branch
<geser> for a) you could take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide for how packaging works (and what all those files in debian/ do)
<geser> and for b): I didn't work with recipes yet myself, so I don't know if there are any good examples
<tonyFlury> ok - i am not sure i understand to be honest - I can build a deb on my local machine - but I can't work out (admitedly i have skim read it) how the recipie specifies which file to put where
<tonyFlury> so i create my deb directory - and upload it to launchpad (as a specific branch to my project) ?
<geser> the recipes just builds a source package from your bzr branch (e.g. when you commit a new revision), then the source package gets build by the PPA buildds
<geser> it's like you would upload a source package for your new revision youself to your PPA, just automated
<wgrant> tonyFlury: The recipe tells Launchpad to combine branches in a certain way to create a Debian source package.
<wgrant> The Debian source package needs to specify where to put the files. That's where the Packaging Guide that geser linked comes in.
<wgrant> You still need normal Debian packaging; recipes just automate regular builds.
<tonyFlury> wgrant: thanks - i think i need an actual example of how it actually works in practice - i.e. a working recipe and package directory ....
<tonyFlury> presumanbly you build the deb directory with empty files with the same names as the actual files in your source code - and the recipe will then replace the files with the actual contents
<wgrant> tonyFlury: Recipes don't go near that part of the build.
<wgrant> That's all the source package, which is Launchpad-independent.
<tonyFlury> ok - then i am lost completely :-(
<wgrant> tonyFlury: It's best to start with the packaging guide, ignoring recipes until you have something working locally.
<wgrant> Recipes are a layer on top of that.
<tonyFlury> i know how to build packages locally - had that working already
<wgrant> How did you do it?
<tonyFlury> i built a directory - with some control files - and then a tree under there with each file in it's correct place in the tree
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> Sounds like you manually built a binary package.
<wgrant> Which there's no reason to ever do :)
<wgrant> Launchpad doesn't accept binary package uploads; you need to create a source package that Launchpad can use to create binary packages.
<tonyFlury> well - when you work with Python there is no difference between a source and binary
<wgrant> There often is (eg. C extensions)
<tonyFlury> I am not asking launchpad to upload a binary package.
<wgrant> And binary packages don't always contain binaries.
<wgrant> It's a Debian packaging term.
<wgrant> A source package takes the original source tree and produces a deb
<wgrant> The deb traditionally being called a binary package.
<geser> tonyFlury: if you want to have a deb ready for downloading on Launchpad, then LP has to build that deb for you (for your PPA)
<tonyFlury> yes - I know - what in does - i don't understand how it works ...
<tonyFlury> and the guide does not give examples
<wgrant> You need to follow the packaging guide to produce a source package such that you can run 'debuild' locally to produce a deb
<tonyFlury> i can do that ....
<wgrant> Recipes are a step after that, so just ignore that they exist for now
<tonyFlury> well ignoring them wont help when i want to produce a daily build for my project that others can download and install
<tonyFlury> which i want to be able to do in the next few weeks - ignoring the complicated stuff is not an option -
<wgrant> Do you have a .dsc?
<wgrant> It's not complicated.
<tonyFlury> no - i haven't
<wgrant> It just requires that you have a source package first.
<wgrant> So not ignoring it now is silly, as you can't do anything with recipes yet.
<tonyFlury> and to understand the badly written guide - that assumes you know what you are doing anyway
<tonyFlury> wgrant - even if i had a source package which i can use to locally install - the recipe guide still makes no sense
<wgrant> It makes sense when you know how source packages work.
<wgrant> Recipes just combine branches to create a source package.
<tonyFlury> wgrant - I see no point in explaining yet again that i do - that i have built them before
<wgrant> They don't do packaging for you.
<wgrant> tonyFlury: AFAICT you've manually *binary packages* (debs), not a source package.
<wgrant> Regardless of content, a deb is radically different from a source package.
<wgrant> A deb is a final installed tree of files with a little bit of metadata
<wgrant> A source package specifies how to create that tree.
<wgrant> A recipe specifies how to create the source package.
<geser> tonyFlury: so you have a working debian/rules file (and other files in debian/)?
<tonyFlury> wgrant: thanks for trying to help - but i think you and i are getting confused about what each other are saying
<tonyFlury> geser - i can have one for my project in the next hour - as I have said repeatedy build a locally installable deb for my python project is not complicated
<wgrant> It doesn't matter if it's complicated.
<wgrant> All that matters is if you have a source package, consisting of a debian/ directly with rules, control, etc. in it.
<wgrant> That can produce that deb.
<geser> tonyFlury: once you have that, you can start worrying about recipes (as recipes need that debian/rules file in the end)
<tonyFlury> the point is that i can do it .... yes - assume that i have - and if i don't right now i can in a few hours
<wgrant> You need to do that first.
<wgrant> Before you can understand what recipes do.
<wgrant> Recipes aren't going to make much sense if you're thinking about them in terms of manually building a deb.
<wgrant> Because that's not what they do.
<tonyFlury> um - believe it or not - I am able to understand stuff by reading .... and i wasn't thinking of them building the deb
<wgrant> You just said you *couldn't* understand the guide.
<tonyFlury> but hey ho - i will hack it about until it works - or I find an English version
<tonyFlury> wgrant - the guide is appalling - it does not actually explain anything - it works on the basis that you already know - ah well
<tonyFlury> never mind -
<wgrant> That's not a very useful complaint.
<tonyFlury> wgrant: it is a valid complaint - there needs to be a guide which actually explains stuff - not an expert reminder.
<wgrant> Which guide are you talking about?
<wgrant> The packaging guide starts right from basics.
<tonyFlury> I am talking about the recipe guide on launchpad
<wgrant> Don't look at that yet.
<wgrant> It won't make sense until you know what a source package is.
<wgrant> Which you do not.
<tonyFlury> wgrant: Please stop telling me not to do things
<tonyFlury> bye all -
<tonyFlury> quit
<wgrant> wtf
<czajkowski> wgrant: morning :)
<wgrant> Hi
<io> is there any way to edit an answer on lp?
<io> (that you've written)
<czajkowski> io: no
<io> czajkowski: is that intentional?
<czajkowski> io: yes
<io> czajkowski: what's the reason for that?
<czajkowski> io: not sure I'm sure it's the same logic that stops people going in and editing answers from others and changing information on bugs as well.
<askhl> Hi.  Where can I find an overview of the keyboard shortcuts for Launchpad translations?  I can't seem to find it in the guide or google
<askhl> Okay, I found them by googling 'Adi Roiban [the guy who implemented them] keyboard shortcuts', but they don't seem to be working, generally speaking.  So never mind
<stokachu> hi, who can i talk to about getting a branch made private
<czajkowski> stokachu: me
<stokachu> czajkowski: may i pm you?
<czajkowski> sure
<czajkowski> stokachu: that branch is now private
<stokachu> czajkowski: great thank you again
<czajkowski> stokachu: np
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> Can I link a project to a team?
<matsubara> alo21, you can set a team as the maintainer of the project
<alo21> matsubara: could you tell me how?
<matsubara> alo21, go to the project home page, look for the maintainer field and click the yellow edit button
<matsubara> it should be under Project Information
<alo21> matsubara: done..
<alo21> matsubara: if i work in bug managment in a specific project
<alo21> will my karma linked with the team which is the maintainer?
<matsubara> alo21, IIRC, karma is per person only, not for teams, so setting the team as the maintainer won't have any effect on your karma
<alo21> matsubara: what does it mean: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-it-magazine/+karma
<alo21> matsubara: this page shows me total karma of that team
<matsubara> alo21, it shows 0 to me. is that what you see?
<matsubara> it's likely to be bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/547113 or https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/422335
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 547113 in Launchpad itself "Plot for seeing a teams members karma/activity" [Low,Triaged]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 422335 in Launchpad itself "the team overview page does not show actions by the teams members which received karma" [Low,Triaged]
<alo21> matsubara: yes... I see 0
<matsubara> alo21, so, that's it. basically the +karma page for teams doesn't show anything useful at the moment which is related to the bugs above
<alo21> matsubara: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-accomplishments-system/+topcontributors
<alo21> here you can see a specific karma in that project
<alo21> matsubara: Can i use it in a programme with API?
<matsubara> alo21, I think the only karma information exported through launchpad's API is for a person. you probably can get the total karma of your team members and do some fancy stuff with it but the calculation would need to be done by your application. Look at https://launchpad.net/+apidoc for information about the API
<alo21> matsubara: I have seen it yet, thanks
<matsubara> np
<stokachu> when doing branch merges from a proposal how are we supposed to keep original commit messages to show up in the merge?
<dobey> stokachu: the original commits will be merged in, when you do bzr merge. the new revision you commit will include them, and you can view them with bzr log -r $NEWREV -n 0 if you want
<stokachu> dobey: ah ok thanks
<kirkland> howdy!  anyone around who can help me with a new commercial launchpad subscription?
#launchpad 2012-04-06
<azharu92> hiiiiiiall
<wgrant> kirkland: All the APAC admins are away today.
<wgrant> kirkland: Public holidays and such
<CoasterMaster> is there a way to remove my email address from revision-ids when submitting code?
<kirkland> wgrant: thanks
<benonsoftware> Hi
<benonsoftware> Does the Ubuntu Members email script take the preferred email address in login.launchpad.net or launchpad.net ?
<wgrant> benonsoftware: launchpad.net
<benonsoftware> wgrant: Thank you
<bobweaver> Hello there not sure if this is the correct place to talk to someone about this but my email alais is not work (@ubuntu.com) how to fix this ?
<bobweaver> Like I can send to myself but no one else seems to be able to send me a email at the alais
<rick_h> bobweaver: sorry, not sure on that. Most of hte LP folks are away on holiday
<bobweaver> thanks rick_h
<lifeless> bobweaver: #canonical-sysadmin
<bobweaver> thanks lifeless
<rick_h> 150520
#launchpad 2012-04-07
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! Just to mention, in login.launchpad.net it appears 2004-2011 instead of 2004-2012 in the bottom.
 * penguin42 is getting repeated timeouts trying to edit the status of bug 975414 - latest one is OOPS-d914a6c6fe6ea474add334c9e1a6266f
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 975414 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm failed to run" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975414
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=d914a6c6fe6ea474add334c9e1a6266f
<penguin42> now OOPS-c5fe0e8bc535433a61a5df5f2e612f30
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=c5fe0e8bc535433a61a5df5f2e612f30
<penguin42> Interestingly it's let me do the changes as separate operations; change package, change status, add comment - wouldn't let me do it in one
#launchpad 2012-04-08
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! We need some help over here. Currently the owner of the ~ubuntu-pe team is ~gcamposm, and the owner should be ~ubuntu-pe-council. We are assuming ~gcamposm is not willing to transfer the ownership, as he hasn't replied to any of our emails. Can someone please manage this?
<JoseeAntonioR> Someone around?
<wgrant> JoseeAntonioR: You should probably talk to the Ubuntu LoCo Council.
<JoseeAntonioR> Oh, great. I'm speaking with one of the people in there right now. Thank you!
<Pegasus_RPG> Hello. This LP user has been posting spam links in bug reports: https://launchpad.net/~adri-diaspereira
<Pegasus_RPG> There's no way to report a user or to delete the comments!
<Pegasus_RPG> What can we do?
<jelmer> hi Pegasus_RPG
<jelmer> Pegasus_RPG: please file a question against the launchpad project with details
<Pegasus_RPG> okay
<rryan> Hi -- we just got spam in a comment on one of our bugs.
<rryan> https://launchpad.net/~adri-diaspereira
<rryan> by that user
<rryan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mixxx/+bug/935873
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 935873 in Mixxx "mixxx just loads half of the total length for mono tracks" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Pegasus_RPG> rryan: I just reported it :)
<rryan> doh.
<rryan> :)
<jelmer> Pegasus_RPG, rryan: I've hidden that specific comment
<Pegasus_RPG> jelmer: interestingly, the E-mail we got from the bug contained an empty subject
<Pegasus_RPG> thank you
<Pegasus_RPG> jelmer: looks like that user's account has been cracked because they posted meaningful stuff before
#launchpad 2013-04-01
<nathanbl> is this wrong: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/ubuntu quantal main
<nathanbl> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/ubuntu quantal main
<shadeslayer> I'm curious, would it be possible to add a keyword in the url field for git imports? for eg. if the git import url contains kde: as the first 3 letters, then replace kde: with git://anongit.kde.org/
<shadeslayer> so then I can import git repos like kde:clones/repo/user/foo
* wedgwoodz changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues: - | Requesting ARM builds on PPAs - https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ESphynx> Hmm, are the imports still having issues?
<ESphynx> guess it's just the backlog? :
<ESphynx> :)
<jderose> hello, i have a proprietary project i setup on LP last week. i've got everything working, except I can't create a source package recipe.
<jderose> The "Create packaging recipe" link doesn't show up. I believe I have every correct permission wise. any ideas?
<dobey> jderose: you can't do recipes of private branches
<dobey> jderose: it just doesn't work, because the recipe builder doesn't have the credentials to read everyone's private branches.
<jderose> dobey: damn... i thought i saw that feature mentioned somewhere on the website
<jderose> okay, i guess that makes sense
<jderose> dobey: so is the best approach to run the recipe locally, dput the source package to our private PPA?
<dobey> jderose: yeah, you'll have to have a script run as a user with permissions to read the branch and upload to the PPA in question, to do that
<jderose> okay. i've been able to dput packages okay to the private PPA already, so that's working.
<jderose> dobey: happen to have any good example scripts of how to do this? i've never ran a recipe locally
<dobey> i don't. pretty much every time i've tried to run bzr dailydeb locally, i've had it complain about the version formatting i used (which works fine on lp), or it appears to work but i can't find the resulting source package anywhere
<dobey> but using the same commands as the lp recipe builder does should generally work
<jderose> dobey: okay, i'll play around with it. thanks for the help!
<dobey> the main annoying bit is you basically want to write a wrapper script to run the recipe for all the different ubuntu versions
<dobey> to append the correct series and such
<jderose> for this particular project, we just need to build for a single ubuntu version, so at least that's easier i guess
<jderose> okay
<dobey> yeah, that does make life easier :)
<jbicha> hi I think I hit a timeout twice on https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/dev/+build/4456405 but a virtually identical version built successfully earlier
<jbicha> on amd64 https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/dev/+build/4453942
<jbicha> would it be possible for you to force it to build with a more powerful builder so that I'm not using up the ppa builder time for something that may or may not complete?
<lifeless> jbicha: no
<lifeless> jbicha: or at least, not afaik.
<jbicha> lifeless: is there a list of which builders are more powerful? I can click the cancel & retry buttons a few times if I knew
<lifeless> jbicha: fixing your build might be better :) - the timeout is quite generous...
<jbicha> this is webkit we're talking about... :(
<dobey> does libreoffice timeout all the time too? or chromium?
<dobey> or firefox?
<qengho> dobey: I don't remember chromium-browser ever timing out.
<qengho> dobey: though, this rules file has some side-running process that emits a timestamp every five minutes.  Perhaps that, printing to stdout, resets some timer.
<dobey> not sure. could do perhaps
<shadeslayer> hi, my code import hasn't been imported in over 7 hours, is there an issue wrt the code imports?
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/kdebase-workspace/taskbarqml
<czajkowski> shadeslayer: it was down over the last 3 days so I suspect it's catching up
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> thanks czajkowski
<shadeslayer> it's like you're always awake, just like me :P
<czajkowski> I'm jsut heading off to sleep
<shadeslayer> good night :)
<lifeless> czajkowski: night night :)
<ESphynx> good night =)
<ESphynx> time for cooking some macaroni here
<mandel> hello, is there a tutorial in how to create a ppa that will use the code that is present in a bzr branch in lp?
<mandel> I already have all the debian dirs etc.. I just want to create a ppa to test some changes I made in a project
<wgrant> mandel: In some cases you can use a recipe (https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes), but you might have to upload a package manually (https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading)
<mandel> wgrant, awesome, I was looking for the recipe info, thx!
#launchpad 2013-04-02
<mandel> wgrant, once I have the recipe, how do I tell lp to use it?
<wgrant> mandel: Click "Request build"
<mandel> wgrant, sorry, it was a stupid questions.. is quite late here.
<wgrant> :)
<YoBoY> hi
<jfi> Hello, is there some known trouble with subversion import to bzr since few days? Sounds like the import script has a ssh connection error to a host named 'escudero': http://launchpadlibrarian.net/135865310/jfi-psensor-trunk.log
<czajkowski> jfi: code imports were down since last friday till yesterday
<jfi> czajkowski, ok, thanks for the info.
<teemperor> i have a problem with liblaunchpad in debian in the 1.9 and the 1.10.2+ds-1 versions, both are producing SSL errors for some reason. I used the 1.10 version as it should not use SSL but it seems it still does, here is the relevant terminaloutput with the errors from python:
<teemperor> http://pastebin.com/wSJPpHJ9
#launchpad 2013-04-03
<davidcalle> Hello
<davidcalle> czajkowski, hi, I'm looking for someone to create a project group.
<czajkowski> davidcalle: hi
<czajkowski> you'll need to file a question and it will get processed
<czajkowski> davidcalle: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<czajkowski> davidcalle: it will need all the infor on https://help.launchpad.net/ProjectGroups
<davidcalle> czajkowski, sounds good, thanks :)
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can somebody explain to me why https://launchpad.net/~dholbach/+archive/ppa/+build/4462063 worked out and why https://launchpad.net/~dholbach/+archive/ppa/+build/4462062 didn't?
<dholbach> if I read the build log of the latter correctly, it complains about not being able to install gettext:any (>= 0.18), while it says earlier "Setting up gettext (0.18.1.1-3ubuntu1) ..."
<dholbach> so I'm not quite sure what's going on
<wgrant> dholbach: It's your new dpkg-dev
<wgrant> dholbach: The amd64 used it
<wgrant> amd64 build
<wgrant> It works fine with stock oneiric dpkg-dev.
<dholbach> bah....
<dholbach> thanks wgrant
<sysy> hello everybodies from Bordeaux
<sysy> do you ubuntu here ?
<sysy> No ubunteros polyglot
<sysy> Do you know Manga about Ubuntu => Ubunchu ? here in more 24 languages ?
<sysy> at soon I will back
<ed8> hi, is there a search API I can use with bash script ?
<ed8> I would like to get the list of PPA that contains a given package name
<dobey> ed8: you could wget/curl a search query to google limiting it with site:ppa.launchpad.net i guess
<dobey> ed8: afaik there's no general "search all the PPAs for a package name"
<maxb> Though I think the web UI does it OK
<maxb> No api thougj
<dobey> maxb: well, the web UI searches everything; so it gives you projects, packages, people, etc…
<maxb> dobey: There's a PPA-only search at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<maxb> It searches more than just package *names*, but it's mostly good enough
<dobey> oh i didn't know that existed.
<ed8> dobey: ok, thanks
<sary> Salutaions!
<ESphynx> salutations :)
<sary> Hi ESphynx :)
<sary> I had to file a bug report, after clicking to submit it's shown as a private information.
<dobey> did you mark it as being anything other than public?
<sary> what does that means! and which of the informations will be public and which won't!
<dobey> none of it is public until someone changes the bug report to be public, then all of it will be public
<sary> dobey: no i haven't marked it .. lemme post the screen shot .
<dobey> what bug #?
<sary> http://imgur.com/7F62NjL
<sary> !Bug #1164119
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1164119 could not be found
<sary> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1164119
<dobey> yeah it's private, but i can't see that one either
<dobey> sary: don't worry about it. all crash reports are initially private
<sary> dobey: Okay.
<sary> So, what should i do now ! mark i a public !?
<dobey> sary: no, you don't need to do anything
<dobey> sary: if the developers working on it need more information they'll ask for it and you'll get an e-mail from launchpad about it
<dobey> sary: but there isn't anything else you specifically need to do with it at the moment. you've filed the bug report and hopefully someone will be able to look at it soon
<sary> dobey: alright, that's sound promising .
<sary> It's not like this was my first time to report a bug , it just my first to see it marked to private automatically.
<dobey> sary: it's normal. crash reports are marked private by default in case they contain any private info (you may not immediately know if they do or not, until the rescanner runs and examines the crash with all the debug info)
<sary> dobey: Nice.
<sary> so in regards of the notifications and subscribers, after examine the bug info , it will be marked as public and devolopers will be notified or i'll have to subscribe a dev team member manually !
<sary> dobey: thanks for the love & support, keep it up! :)
<dobey> developers can see it already i think
<dobey> or will be able to, once the rescan is done
<dobey> lik i said, there's nothing you need to do with it :)
<teemperor> hi everyone, i get ssl-errors when i connect to launchpad via the launchpadlib, see here for the traceback
<teemperor> http://pastebin.com/E56JjV7q
<teemperor> i simply import the launchpadlib and run: launchpad = Launchpad.login_anonymously(APP_NAME, 'production')
<teemperor> any clue how to solve this?
<staticfloat> Hello, I have a question about Launchpad; I want to use a recipe to build some code of mine, but I need dependencies that are in a PPA I publish.  How can I include a PPA in my recipe?
<staticfloat> Nevermind, figured it out!  You can edit "PPA dependencies" inside the target PPA your build is pushed to
#launchpad 2013-04-04
<shadeslayer> wgrant: could you possibly bump this build https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+build/4462222 ?
<shadeslayer> all the builders are occupied with rebuilding KDE at the moment
<shadeslayer> and that's the only build that's left for KDE Telepathy
<bac> hi deryck
<deryck> hi bac
<bac> BjornT_: deryck is going to add you to ~launchpad so you can land lp2kanban changes.  << gmb
<gmb> ok
<staticfloat> Hey there, I have a package which built on i386, but failed on amd64, because of a Build-Depends-Indep requirement that was installed on i386, but not on amd64
<staticfloat> Here is the failure log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/136172973/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.lapack_3.4.2%2Bdfsg-juliadeps1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<staticfloat> If you search for doxygen, you can see that it is required in the Build-depends-Indep,
<staticfloat> but then you get a "command not found" at the bottom when it is actually tried to be used.  Can anyone explain to me why this happens?
<staticfloat> This package is also a backport from raring, so I'm pretty sure it should work just fine. (the fact that it worked on i386 is encouraging, at least)
<hrw> hello
<hrw> there is a way to silence bug emails. but is there a way to do the same with merge requests?
<tgm4883> I have a code import from github that keeps failing  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/135850381/tgm4883-mythtv-main.log  Is there something special I need to do to import from github?
<vex> hiya, i'm getting a rejected upload because a previous tar.gz exists & my new uploaded version has different contents
<vex> i've nuked the old package. can anyone help clean that up?
<dobey> you can't upload two tarballs with the same name and different contents
<vex> i removed the old package that had the old tarball
<vex> s/removed/deleted/
<StevenK> vex: Does not matter, you can't do that.
<vex> ok
#launchpad 2013-04-05
<vex> can anyone help me understand why this upload failed? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/136200636/upload_4468458_log.txt
<StevenK> What's your Component line in your control file?
<vex> :/ I don't have a Component line
<wgrant> It's part of the Section line
<wgrant> It looks like you have "Section: 9.0/something"
<StevenK> Which is bong
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> That's parsing a changes file
<vex> 9.0/libdevel
<StevenK> vex: Yes, don't do that.
<wgrant> vex: What's that 9.0 doing therE?
<vex> for.. the dev package.
<vex> right
<StevenK> wgrant: Yeah, dpkg will helpfully just put whatever you have in the .changes
<wgrant> 9.0 is a version, not a component
<wgrant> Usually you'd omit the component from the control file
<StevenK> Soyuz is strict about it
<wgrant> So just "Section: libdevel"
<vex> idk why it's there. I'll remove it.
<vex> thanks :)
<TheLordOfTime> can someone provide me a sample dput.cf entry for PPAs?  my dput.cf went and poofed itself into nonexistence.
<wgrant> TheLordOfTime: The default Ubuntu dput.cf has everything you need
<tsimpson> TheLordOfTime: you can just use a ppa url with dput ppa:<lp_username>/<ppa>
<wgrant> dput ppa:USER/PPA whatever.changes
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<wgrant> Launchpad's about to go offline for a minute or so for a database upgrade.
<wgrant> And it's all back.
<chrisccoulson> i guess that is what caused the upload failure here? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/4469127
<wgrant> chrisccoulson: Hm, indeed. I guess the timing must have been terrible, since the DB was back by the time it tried to record the error.
<wgrant> A retry will work.
<zequence> wgrant: Sure it's back? We're unable to login here..
<wgrant> zequence: An unrelated issue with Ubuntu SSO has just sprung up, it seems. It's being fixed.
<smartboyhw> wgrant, thanks
<czajkowski> SSO != Launchpad
<zequence> I see
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, well we don't know whether the sso is a problem to Launchpad...
<wgrant> Well
<wgrant> SSO is used to log into Launchpad
<smartboyhw> Anyway, thanks for the notice:)
<wgrant> So if you're not already logged in, it needs to be up :)
<czajkowski> it's also used to log into a lot of things
<smartboyhw> wgrant, czajkowski is there a channel to ask about SSO
<smartboyhw> ?
<czajkowski>  #canonical-isd
<wgrant> Sysadmins are on it already
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, :)
<smartboyhw> wgrant, wow thanks
<wgrant> smartboyhw, zequence: Should be fixed.
<smartboyhw> wgrant, yeah
<smartboyhw> OK confirming that it works now
<smartboyhw> Thanks wgrant and czajkowski
<bac> BjornT_: i just reviewed your last branch.  Thanks for all of the contributions!
<czajkowski> oh bac how are things
<bac> czajkowski: good.  i suspect you don't want to hear about the weather.  :)
<czajkowski> bac: would you believe it's warmer in ireland than it is in the UK am frozen to the bone here since I got back last night
<czajkowski> bac: not seen dog shots in ages, please fix :)
<bac> czajkowski: yes, i think i'd believe that.
<bac> czajkowski: weimphotos?  that i can do.
<czajkowski> \o/
<czajkowski> I'm dealing with chickens here, they are not the same
<czajkowski> noisy beggers
<bac> czajkowski: done
<bac> czajkowski: and even one with giant attack chickens
<czajkowski> oh nice
<czajkowski> never seen such a grown dog stick it's tongue out before
<czajkowski> it's like he's been told off for something and he's having non of it
#launchpad 2013-04-06
<hachre1> hi guys, is there a way to automate copying packages for multiple ubuntu series? I'm uploading a package for raring that i can copy as is to quantal for example, but it's tedious to do this manually for X packages every time there is an update... on the other hand automatically creating and uploading several packages for several series means I'm clogging up the build servers for no reason - so what's the solution here?
<maxb> A script using the launchpad api
<maxb> I really should implement that in hydrazine
<hachre> ah ok
<hachre> there is an pi
<hachre> api*
<hachre> gotta look into it, thanks
<jbicha> wow, https://launchpad.net/builders/wani03 is especially slow, 30+ minutes just to install build-deps for a typical package
#launchpad 2013-04-07
<Frankb_> Hi, is there an admin of launchpad.net?
<Frankb_> I have problem with uploading a file, anybody can help?
<maxb> Frankb_: It's a weekend, you'd probably be better off filing a question for someone to answer later. https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<Frankb_> ok
<dobey> sigh. someone is spamming the crap out of launchpad bugs with "out of office" messages, which of course replies to its own messages in an infinite loop
<StevenK> dobey: Link me the bug numbers, it's being handled
<dobey> StevenK: ah, well i am not seeing mesages on the bugs, but am seeing lots of e-mails coming in
<lifeless> dobey: the mail headers should have a bug number in them
<dobey> 1162178 is one of the bugs
<wgrant> The Bugs UI suppresses consecutive identical messages
<wgrant> But that bug doesn't seem to have any
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> The emails are *empty*?
<dobey> not sure if body is empty. my procmail is filtering them all to /dev/null, so i can't really see the headers so much, outside of the subject line. but there are a lot of them so its kind of making my procmail go nuts
<wgrant> The body is empty, and they've now been stopped
<wgrant> Thanks for letting us know
<dobey> and a lot of them don't seem to even have the bug headers
<dobey> ok
<dobey> thanks
<wgrant> Though I suspect I'll find out once I open my email client...
#launchpad 2014-03-31
<dholbach> hiya
<apachelogger> ahoy, who do I talk to when I forgot the login email of an account?
<wgrant> apachelogger: What's the username?
<apachelogger> wgrant: ~neon-builder (fwiw, I get upload notifications to an email address, but SSO claims the address is not associated with an account)
<wgrant> apachelogger: See PM
<barry> hi launchpadians.  i must be dense, but how do you remove a project from a project group?  (seems easy to add one, but not delete one)
<darkangel> Just a Curious thing** I was just wondering if there is a broken package in the Package Manager or something should i report it at Launchpad?
<Saviq> dobey, sorry to bug you again... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1273781
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273781 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "If you open the accounts page in the settings app and close it you can't reopen it" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> we've got rosa maria back under a different account..
<wgrant> Saviq: I've suspended the clone account.
<Saviq> wgrant, thanks
#launchpad 2014-04-01
<dp_> hi launchpad
<dp_> i'm new here...please help me
<dp_> i have written a code which i have to push to https://code.launchpad.net/~kicad-developers/kicad/prj-mgr
<dp_> i'm noob. please help me
<dp_> i have installed bazar and also the source code which i need to modify
<dobey> you need to push to a branch you own, and propose to merge into there probably
<dobey> you need to talk to the developers of the project about contributing to it
<saiarcot895> When building packages in a PPA, are alternative dependencies considered? (if the main dependencies are missing)
<dobey> saiarcot895: yes
<saiarcot895> thank you dobey
#launchpad 2014-04-02
<daker> hi any LP admin here ?
<daker> please delete this comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/nginx/+bug/1300725/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300725 in Nginx "nginx not starting at boot" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> needs someone with more permissions than i
<cjwatson> it looks like somebody's hidden it already
<harris> can a staf reboot the servers i got a web message saying it was down
<harris> i tried filing a bug
<cjwatson> seems to be working fine from here
<cjwatson> what URL and exactly what message?
<harris> there got it
<harris> it said there is something wrong with the servers please tell #launchpad
<dobey> uh
<dobey> ok
<dobey> sounds like the oops is confusing
<phillw> hi folks, I've managed to delete my obsolete pgp key from https://launchpad.net/~phillw but cannot find a set of instructions to re-add using terminal ? any ideas?
<phillw> I do have lubuntu as my desktop, but the GUI instructions are total non-sense to that flavour!
<phillw> cancel that.. I've found some instructions :)
<slackner> someone from the launchpad team right here? could you please cancel the following 3 builds: https://code.launchpad.net/~pipelight/+archive/daily/+recipebuild/687494 , https://code.launchpad.net/~pipelight/+archive/daily/+recipebuild/687495 , https://code.launchpad.net/~pipelight/+archive/daily/+recipebuild/687496 ?
<cjwatson> slackner: Done.
<slackner> cjwatson: thx :)
<lifeless> cjwatson: thank you for fixing grub :)
<cjwatson> yw
#launchpad 2014-04-03
<brainwash> hello
<brainwash> how can I re-upload a package to my ppa after deleting it from this ppa?
<dobey> you can only upload a newer version
<dobey> so increment the build number in the version string in the changelog, build a new source package, and upload it
<brainwash> right, that's what I'm trying to avoid
<brainwash> but I'll do it like you suggest
<brainwash> thanks
<zyga> hi, could I please ask for a quick reply on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/246471 (create project group)
<adam_g> hi.. trying to adjust status of bug tasks on https://bugs.launchpad.net/nova/havana/+bug/1281148 brings me to a "Not allowed here" page.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1281148 in oslo havana "QPID reconnection delay can't be configured" [High,Fix committed]
<Netsnipe> hi everyone
<Netsnipe> can anybody assist me with reclaiming an imported Launchpad account/merge?
<wgrant> Netsnipe: Sure, what's the issue?
<Netsnipe> wgrant: I'm back.
<Netsnipe> wgrant: side channel
#launchpad 2014-04-04
<ezyang_> Hey guys, I'd like some advice: I have a project I want to create a build recipe for, which has many repositories
<ezyang_> The stated build instructions include a script for pulling appropriate versions of the subrepositories
<ezyang_> Now, in Launchpad, should I have separate imports for each project, or just use that script?
<wgrant> ezyang_: You'll need to have a separate import for each project. Launchpad builders can't access the Internet, so the script won't be very useful.
<ezyang_> OK, gotcha
<ezyang_> this is gonna be... a lot of imports
<wgrant> ezyang_: You could use the Launchpad API to automate it. You'd probably want the new_project and newCodeImport methods.
<ezyang_> hmmm, thirty projects, ok, that sounds worth automating
<ezyang_> yes! Ubuntu already has launchpadlib :)
<ezyang_> is there some good code to base this off of, or should I just build it from scratch?
<wgrant> Heh, that is quite a lot of imports.
<ezyang_> yes, yes it is
<ezyang_> I ignored your advice and put them all in the same project
<eLBati> hi
<eLBati> is the anonymous access to a branch possible via SSH too?
<zyga> eLBati: not that I know of
<zyga> eLBati: you can use https for that
<eLBati> zyga, thanks
<dobey> cprov: hi. can you maybe help with a bzr stacking issue?
<cprov> dobey: sure, what's going on ?
<dobey> cprov: i did bzr reconfigure --unstacked on a remote branch, and it didn't get properly unstacked (but bzr didn't complain about anything)
<dobey> cprov: so now i'm trying to bzr reconfigure --stacked-on to get it back to how it was, but i can't figure out what the branch url for the parent should be to pass to stacked-on. everything i pick seems to be wrong
<dobey> cprov: do you know how i can get the proper branch url to use?
<cprov> dobey: is the branch public ? I don't remember the option ...
<dobey> cprov: yeah, it is public
<cprov> dobey: what's the branch url ? Maybe it will raise something useful when I try to branch it.
<dobey> cprov: lp:unity-scope-click
<dobey> cprov: branching that i just get bzr hanging. branching over https, i get a revision not found error
<cprov> dobey: yeah, that's what usually happens, it hangs, but maybe with the revid someone with DB access can do something about it :-/
<wgrant> dobey: Edit .bzr/branch/branch.conf manually, perhaps
<wgrant> Using hitchhiker or lftp
<wgrant> Or bzr reconfigure --stacked-on=http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~what/ever/blah
<dobey> does reconfigure work with the https:// urls?
<jamesh> wgrant: shouldn't you be asleep?
<wgrant> dobey: https branch access has never been a thing
<wgrant> http and bzr+ssh are the two supported protocols
<wgrant> jamesh: Very probably
<dobey> ah, the http: url seems to have worked in reconfigure
<dobey> restacking seems to have not fixed the branch :(
<dobey> wgrant, cprov: ^^ :(
<wgrant> Where does it hang?
<dobey>    471kB   178kB/s - Fetching revisions:Inserting stream:Estimate 2715/9579
<wgrant> With -Dhpss?
<dobey> as an arg to bzr?
<wgrant> Yes
<wgrant> That will show the smartserver requests in ~/.bzr.log
<dobey> i'm not seeing any extra special log messages :-/
<dobey> err, helps to look on the right machine
<dobey> wgrant: which bit do you need to see?
<wgrant> What hangs?
<dobey> 7.449  hpss call w/body: 'Repository.get_stream_1.19', '+branch/unity-scope-click/', 'Bazaar repository format 2a (needs bzr 1.16 or later)\n' ('ancestry-of\nps-jenki'...)
<dobey> 7.449                74 bytes
<dobey> 7.933     result:   ('ok',)
<dobey> that's the last 3 lines in the log, while it's hung
<wgrant> Are you sure it's stacked on the right thing now?
<wgrant> I don't have time to debug properly tonight, unfortunately.
<dobey> wgrant: did you see that? my irc went bonkers :(
<wgrant> 01:48:47 < dobey> that's the last 3 lines in the log, while it's hung
<wgrant> 01:54:43 < wgrant> Are you sure it's stacked on the right thing now?
<wgrant> 01:55:27 < wgrant> I don't have time to debug properly tonight, unfortunately.
<dobey> wgrant: i have no idea how to tell if it's actually stacked on the right thing now. the web page says it is. if i branch with nosmart+lp: i can pull the branch, but without nosmart it hangs
<wgrant> dobey: Ah. If nosmart works, I'd be checking the .bzr/branch/branch.conf of each branch in the stack
<wgrant> Check that it's using a proper /+branch-id/whatever stacked_on_location
<dobey> wgrant: how can determine what the right branch id would be?
<wgrant> dobey: it doesn't really matter, if nosmart works the ID must be right
<wgrant> But it may be in a format that the smartserver doesn't like
<wgrant> So I'd compare it with a branch that does owrk
<dobey> how can i look at the branch.conf for the remote?
<wgrant> HTTP or SFTP
<dobey> hmm, trying to add .bzr/branch/branch.conf to the http url in the browsser gives me 404
<dobey> and sftp bazaar.launchpad.net is not at all obvious how i'd look at that file
<dobey> hrmm
<wgrant> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/unity-scope-click/trunk/.bzr/branch/branch.conf works for me.
<dobey> not here. but i get redirected to https so maybe that's why it's failing?
<dobey> does it look right?
<wgrant> Right, as I said before, branch data is not served over HTTPS
<dobey> thanks wgrant and cprov
<german> Hi,
<german> I am new to everyhting and I have uploaded some new stuff to launchpad ppa and I am wondering how long it takes to build something.
<dobey> german: depends on how many other things are building. it's a free shared resources.
<ezyang_> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/171790070/ghc-ghc-master.log that's a weird error.
<ezyang_> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/171792223/ghc-ghc-haddock-master.log this one too
<german> thanks, dobey!! So check after weekend then :-)
<dobey> ezyang_: it is not a weird error at all. it is a very direct and accurate statement
<ezyang_> dobey: fair enough
<ezyang_> I wonder why the importer is not done processing the commits here https://code.launchpad.net/~ghc/ghc/packages-containers-master
<dobey> second one is too
<dobey> no idea
#launchpad 2014-04-05
<ehoover> wgrant: we have a mistake, would you mind cancelling our builds please? ( https://code.launchpad.net/~pipelight/+recipe/wine-compholio-release )
<wgrant> ehoover: Someone's already done that.
<ehoover> wgrant: well it was someone from here, we couldn't do it :)
<ehoover> (and it must have just happened)
<wgrant> Hm
<ehoover> we can cancel the actual build, but the recipe build doesn't give us a cancel option
<stgraber> I did it
<stgraber> then got distracted and forgot to say so
<ehoover> thanks :)
<dbsr> hey all, newbie here, Im running arch linux but would like to download a file from launchpad, can anyone point me in the right direction
<dbsr> do i have to use bazaar for example?
<jtaylor> what is going on here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/171893539/buildlog.txt.gz
<jtaylor> on trusty a patch with spaces in the filename works just fine
<nickoe> I was just to test launchpadlib out. But when I from launchpadlib.launchpad import Launchpad   I get the error that no ouath.oauth was found. I have python2-oauth2 installed. How can I make it use oauth2?
#launchpad 2014-04-06
<wgrant> nickoe: launchpadlib requires python-oauth, not oauth2.
<nickoe> wgrant: I thought oauth2 superseeded oauth
<nickoe> wgrant: Is it this one, https://pypi.python.org/pypi/oauth/1.0.1? Seems quite old, uploaded 2009
<wgrant> nickoe: They're separate projects, with incompatible APIs.
<wgrant> launchpadlib uses oauth.
<wgrant> It could be ported to oauth2.
<wgrant> And probably should be, but there hasn't been a compelling reason to do that yet.
<nickoe> ok
<nickoe> thank you
<nickoe> I just installed ouath without 2 then :) I was just not packaged to my platform.
<CarlFK> I am looking for a ppa with https://github.com/libusb/libusb/blob/master/examples/fxload.c  all I found was https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=fxload
<CarlFK> PPA search always confuses me.  Is that all there is?
<dobey> CarlFK: fxload is in the ubuntu archive. also, this channel isn't really for questions like that. i'm not sure if that package is the same as that fxload.c though. that is just an exmaple from libusb, so probably not packaged at all.
<CarlFK> dobey: I was more asking for help searching PPAs
<dobey> CarlFK: afaik PPA search just searches the package names of PPAs. so if that's the only result, then yes, that's the only one that is in a PPA.
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> I've a big problem with Launchpad.
<PaoloRotolo> Why daily builds are not available for raring?
<ajmitch> PaoloRotolo: raring is EOL, it only had 9 months support
<PaoloRotolo> ajmitch: well, I created a new recipe and raring is unavailable. But my old recipes still builds for raring (even it isn't in the list).
<dobey> PabloRubianes: well they will stop building for raring soon enough
<dobey> raring is no longer supported
<dobey> if there are any builders still building on raring, hopefully they will be reaped soon enough so that it doesn't wasate resources
#launchpad 2015-03-30
<ledil> hello, Ive successfully uploaded a source package with dput, but I have not received a confirmation mail neither I can see the package on my ppa site, why ?
<cjwatson> ledil: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors#The_upload_appears_to_work_but_I_don.27t_get_any_email_about_it
<ledil> cjwatson: the signing key is the right one ...
<cjwatson> If this is https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/264358, I posted our log information there
<cjwatson> It's possible there's a bit of a delay for registering a brand-new key; I see that you only created that key today
<cjwatson> It may be worth trying again
<ledil> cjwatson: is there something I must sign manually ? what I do is only to type "dput ..."
<cjwatson> ledil: dput doesn't sign anything
<cjwatson> ledil: Did you sign the .changes file?  That's usually done with debsign, or sometimes debuild will do it for you
<ledil> cjwatson: Im using dpkg-buildpackage -S before and then dput ... what should I do then ?
<cjwatson> ledil: What does "gpg --verify nginx_1.6.2-push+trusty0_source.changes" say?
<dobey> hmm, that is not a very nice version number at all.
<ledil> cjwatson: gpg: Signature made Mo 30 Mär 2015 16:52:50 CEST using RSA key ID 3AFB6B8A gpg: Good signature from "mobileapart <account@mobileapart.com>"
<ledil> cjwatson: Ive tried another time with --force
<ledil> cjwatson: can you please check if this is ok ?
<cjwatson> ledil: That's not the key listed as registered on https://launchpad.net/~account-9
<cjwatson> ledil: So it failed again for the same reason.  You have to have registered the key you're signing with
<Noskcaj> Could tetzle in ppa:noskcaj/build please have armhf enabled? I'd like to test if the new upstream bugfix release fixed an ftbfs
<dobey> arm is enabled per-ppa not per-source
<Noskcaj> then can it please be enabled for ppa:noskcaj/build?
<dobey> i can't enable it. :)
<teward> Noskcaj: you'll have to wait for wgrant, i think...
<Noskcaj> ok
<teward> i think wgrant likes handling those requests
<wgrant> teward, Noskcaj: Done.
<teward> i was right!  :P
 * teward lurks
<Noskcaj> :)
<teward> Noskcaj: note the upload limits - if you upload more than 10 things a week i think wgrant might get annoyed at ya :P
<Noskcaj> It's pretty rare that i use that PPA, so shouldn't be an issue
<wgrant> It's less of an issue nowadays.
<wgrant> We have a lot more capacity.
<teward> wgrant: so the CommunityARMBuilds page needs updated?
<wgrant> The guideline is mostly useful to tell people to back off if they're being abusive.
<teward> <sarcasm> WHO KNEW! </sarcasm>
#launchpad 2015-03-31
<Laney> Does ~ubuntu-core-dev having an email address set mean that its members won't get direct email sent to teams that it is a member of?
<Laney> This is a question from #ubuntu-ci-eng - can we add ~ubuntu-core-dev to ~ci-train-ppa-service without causing its members to be spammed with messages from the PPAs?
<wgrant> Laney: Yes, that email address will prevent that spam.
<wgrant> But why do you want that team membership?
<cjwatson> We could equally just grant upload permissions using edit-acl, although it's less transparent and has to be done per-silo.
<cjwatson> (Another way for silo configs to diverge.)
<Laney> Team seems to make sense, policy questions around devirt PPAs notwithstanding
<wgrant> cjwatson: ArchivePermission holders also get spammed, I believe.
<cjwatson> Ah, I didn't realise that
<cjwatson> The devirt thing is awkward.  It violates the letter of the policy.  OTOH (a) core-devs are already highly trusted (b) ci-train silos are monitored quite closely (c) the devirt business is likely to go away within the year anyway
<cjwatson> So I have a hard time making a fuss about it
<wgrant> Yep, as long as they're not uploading to PPAs that aren't watched I'm not concerned.
<teward> cjwatson: ping - is the git on qastaging open for testing from the general public (for testing, not for production use)
<wgrant> teward: We're not going to advertise it, but you're welcome to try to break it, and indeed probably can.
<teward> heheh
<teward> wgrant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1032731 <-- last comment posed the question
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1032731 in Launchpad itself "Support for Launchpad-hosted Git repositories" [Low,In progress]
<wgrant> Ah, I'm not caught up on bugmail this morning yet.
<teward> wgrant: it's in experimental on qastaging hence the question
<teward> cjwatson posted the comment last, hence the question of testing, but meh
<wgrant> teward: "in experimental"?
<teward> s/in experimental/in an experimental state via qastaging/
<teward> wgrant: i'm running crazy today :)
<teward> "Launchpad features experimental support for hosting Git repositories" from https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
 * teward fails at paraphrasing
<wgrant> qastaging is public, so using it in reasonable ways is totally fair game.
<teward> right
<wgrant> It's on qastaging exactly so we can get people to try to break it before we go to prod.
<teward> (like testing only)
<wgrant> Yep
<teward> wgrant: guess it's time to fill up a git repo with random data and upload it.  How's 50 text documents of lorem ipsum count xD
<teward> s/count/sound/
<wgrant> Sounds smaller than the kernel :) https://code.qastaging.launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/linux
<teward> heheheh
<teward> i might upload ZNC's source code (already present in the repositories) for kicks, just to test, but it's definitely smaller than the kernel xD
<teward> (it's already git but meh xD)
<teward> wgrant: although the 50 files contains 50MB each of lorem ipsum so..... :P
<teward> stresstest!
<teward> :P
<wgrant> That's a lot of lorem ipsum :)
<cjwatson> Not planning to advertise it very widely, but I felt confident enough to linkify the bug.  The help page is clear enough that it's not for permanent data storage.
<teward> cjwatson: indeed
<teward> wgrant: urgh gedit's lagging creating the first file xD
<teward> 328k lines though :)
<cjwatson> I think the only thing that large individual files will stress-test very much is cgit.
<cjwatson> Haven't switched on syntax highlighting there yet.
<teward> cjwatson: thank god this is just text
<wgrant> It's also running on a rather small instance to see how it goes.
<teward> wgrant: indeed.
<teward> do you mind if i upload this insanely huge lorem ipsum file just to stress test one massive file?
<teward> lol gedit froze saving it xD
<cjwatson> Feel free.
<teward> cjwatson: if it breaks it's my fault but we learn from it :)
<cjwatson> In the unlikely event that it breaks anything more than trivially we can always nuke the repository manually.
<teward> oh wow this is 47MB already xD
<teward> in one file
<cjwatson> I'd expect git to pack that rather heavily.
<teward> we shall see i had to forcekill gedit xD
<teward> lol i had it crash "Broken pipe" on my end xD
<teward> s/crash/fail/
<wgrant> teward: Not during the push?
<teward> wgrant: failed during push on my side, but it looks like there may have been something killing it errantly
 * teward shrugs
<teward> oh, looks like it's my side, my network asploded
<teward> nevermind xD
<teward> guess i should fix it
<teward> wgrant: cjwatson: only thing I can't find is how to see new branches and where they end up :/
<teward> pushed my (48MB) lorem ipsum and can't find it on the web interface; pushed a 10byte file to a nginx testing branch in my own user space, also missing
<teward> but at least it's accepting the uploads, prompting for SSH keys, etc.
<wgrant> teward: Right, the web UI is very minimal atm. There's no way to list repositories without using the API.
<wgrant> teward: Where did you push to?
<cjwatson> teward: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git does mention that problem, under "known bugs that you don't need to tell us about" :-)
<teward> cjwatson: ack - the page only half loaded due to net issues :)
<teward> cjwatson: looks like the system did accept the huge lorem ipsum file though xD
<teward> without crashing :)
<teward> cjwatson: i was going to upload 50 50MB files but that'd be evil on my system xD
<teward> (that and i accidentally removed the directory xD)
#launchpad 2015-04-01
<DalekSec> Nice, great job on git support and thanks. \o/
<robfrawley> i was as excited as a 8yr old on Christmas morning when I red the Git info in that last discussion - then i saw the background/watermark - you guys 100% pulled off obnoxious on that one
<robfrawley> ;-)
<wgrant> robfrawley: it'll hopefully be released before the end of April.
<robfrawley> wgrant: thanks for the info on that - i can't wait!
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: qastaging down for ~15 minutes for hardware maintenance | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tsdgeos> is launchpad borked?
<tsdgeos> trying to report a bug i get "Something has gone wrong. We're sorry!" all the time
<dobey> seems ok here
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> i lost all that nice test i had written
<tsdgeos> damnit
<tsdgeos> and now a billion bugs were reported :D
<tsdgeos> oh well
<tsdgeos> duplicated them
<dobey> heh
* Raccoon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Download a FREE Trial of Launchpad Pro and upgrade for $29.95 to receive 24/7 technical support! | https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Raccoon> Happy April 1st :)
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<teward> cjwatson: stupid question but why isn't the channel +t to lock down those kinds of things
<cjwatson> teward: Because it's not a practical problem worth spending effort on
<cjwatson> When things like that are not a practical problem, it's normally better to be open so that people can collaborate more effectively
<cjwatson> And we don't have to deal with managing access lists etc.
<teward> mmm
<teward> well on april fools day i disagree
<teward> this is where "Open Management" philosophy and "pranks galore" diverge from each other
 * teward shrugs
<cjwatson> You're welcome to, but I've already spent more time arguing with you than I've spent on cleanup. :-)
<teward> cjwatson: meh
<teward> i call this discussion, not argument
<cjwatson> Either way
<teward> meh
<cjwatson> lockdown has a cost, often hidden
<cjwatson> no point if it fails to outweigh the benefits
<teward> mmm
<KaZeR> hi there
<dobey> hi
<KaZeR> how can how upload translation templates to launchpad nowadays? trying to use tools from the  ubuntu-l10n-tools i'm always getting an http error 500
<KaZeR> (i meant, upload via a script )
<dobey> i guess with those tools. do you not also see an OOPS ID in the logs when that happens?
<cjwatson> Here's the traceback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10719491/
<cjwatson> Not sure why that's turning into a 500 and not a 403 or similar
<KaZeR> oh interesting. how did you get that? :)
<cjwatson> Server logs
<KaZeR> cool.
<cjwatson> Anyway, that suggests that the script in question maybe doesn't have credentials with appropriate privileges or similar ...
<KaZeR> i did two tests : using translations-lp-upload and trying to script it myself using perl
<KaZeR> the credentials i used are the one from my regular account.. i can upload correctly using the web interface, but it's a real pain to do this manually
<KaZeR> i made several attempts yesterday ( mostly with translations-lp-upload ) do you have the exact same error with the test i did using my perl script ? i can replay it if it helps
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I have to go for dinner, can't look further now
<KaZeR> np cjwatson. enjoy dinner!
<dobey> KaZeR: is your perl script using an OAuth token and signing the request properly?
<KaZeR> i wrote it using mechanize-shell.. as far as i can tell i think it does it, but i'm no oauth expert
<KaZeR> cjwatson: are you available now ?
* FrogLeg changed the topic of #launchpad to: This Topic is now Hot. B===D~ B===D~ B===D~ B===D~ B===D~
* KaZeR changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<KaZeR> +t folks...
* FrogLeg changed the topic of #launchpad to: KaZeR is a Faggo +t
<KaZeR> thanks FrogLeg :)
* dobey changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* FrogLeg changed the topic of #launchpad to: dobey is a faggo +t and KaZeR has a small penis
* dobey changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<dobey> hi k1l_
* FrogLeg changed the topic of #launchpad to: dobey is a faggo +t and KaZeR has a small penis
<dobey> blr: around?
* dobey changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<blr> dobey: hi
<dobey> blr: ^^ can you take care of this with a banhammer perhaps?
* FrogLeg changed the topic of #launchpad to: penis
* FrogLeg changed the topic of #launchpad to: penis time
* FrogLeg changed the topic of #launchpad to: penis time B===D~
* FrogLeg changed the topic of #launchpad to: penis time B===D~ :D
* dobey changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<KombuchaKip> lol
<KaZeR> dobey: i've reported that in #freenode, it's probably a bot, doing that in a lot of chans. only way out is a +t
<teward> they're klined now
<blr> ugh sorry everyone, wasn't aware I had ops, or I would have dealt with it.
<KaZeR> sweet
<teward> blr: you can set a retroactive +b if you want, but you might just want to stay opped for a while
<teward> if it's truly a bot attacking, then swtick around
<blr> teward: not going anywhere :)
<teward> i meant with the op hat on :)
<blr> right
<DalekSec> Thanks, mquin.
<cjwatson> KaZeR: tomorrow during EU working hours
<cjwatson> unless somebody else helps in the meantime
<KaZeR> ok thanks cjwatson
#launchpad 2015-04-02
<grue_pm> cjwatson: hey col
<cjwatson> grue_pm: hi
<KaZeR> hi cjwatson
<KaZeR> is there a launchpad admin around? I'm having some issues with uploading translations from a script
<cjwatson> slightly still around but really busy as last day before holidays, with you in a bit
<KaZeR> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> dpm: ^- do you think you could help KaZeR out with their ubuntu-l10n-tools problem?  The only useful thing I can see from server logs has been http://paste.ubuntu.com/10719491/, which for some reason is turning into a 500 rather than a 403, but regardless, it looks like a creds problem and my suspicion is it's client-side
<KaZeR> cjwatson: can we do one real quick test together? i'd like to know if my own upload script faces the same issue. if it does i might be able to troubleshoot it more easily than the ubuntu-l10n-tools
<cjwatson> KaZeR: it's going to take me more time to sync the logs than I have left, so I doubt I could contribute anything
<cjwatson> today at least
<KaZeR> ok i understand. i thought that you had direct access to the logs
<dobey> KaZeR: what is the actual problem?
<dobey> KaZeR: is it soem command i can run here for example?
<cjwatson> I have direct-ish access, but only by rsync and that takes a while because there are lots of individual very large files
<KaZeR> dobey: sure. here's what i'm trying to do :
<KaZeR> ./translations-lp-upload -p navit -e trunk -t navit  /home/navit/github/bin/po/navit.pot -k launchpad.sqlite
<KaZeR> 2015-03-31 18:27:31,283 ERROR Template upload failed (error 500, URL https://translations.launchpad.net/navit/trunk/+pots/navit/+upload)
<dobey> whtere does ubuntu-i18n-tools come from?
<cjwatson> lp:ubuntu-l10n-tools
<KaZeR> cjwatson: found this yesterday in the logs : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10719491/
<cjwatson> (NOT i18n)
<cjwatson> the traceback amounts to "you aren't a translations admin", but you should be
<KaZeR> dobey: if you know of a better script / tool /workflow i'm interested, but this is the only tool i found so far
<dobey> KaZeR: so you're only uploading the template? why not just configure lp to automatically get it?
<KaZeR> dobey: i'd love that. the only other way i found in the doc was to use a bzr branch, but we don't use bazaar
<dobey> oh, it's not in the source tree?
<KaZeR> nop, it's build automatically during compilation
<KaZeR> i want to have our CI server push the updates to launchpad
<dobey> well i get a 403
<dobey> which makes sense
<dobey> but on the other hand, why is this using the firefox cookies db for auth
<KaZeR> that's what's in the doc :)
<dobey> yeah, i wasn't asking why you were. i was asking why the code was :)
<KaZeR> ha :D
<dobey> looks like the API doesn't quite have a way to upload a template :-/
<KaZeR> i tried to wrote a small perl script ( using Mechanize ) to do it on my side, but i'm facing an issue that seems similar ( tho, it does not require the firefox cookies )
<KaZeR> my script does not use the api, it really uses the form to upload
<dobey> right. as does the translations-lp-upload tool
<KaZeR> using my own script i'm getting : Error POSTing https://translations.launchpad.net/navit/trunk/+translations-upload: Internal Server Error at lp_upload.pl line 20.
<KaZeR> i might not be using oauth as i should. can you tell me a bit more about this ( anyway, it's weird that i'm getting a 500 )
<dpm> cjwatson, looking at it now
<dpm> dobey, so yeah, it seems you have answered the questions yourself
<dpm> in summary, we're jumping through hoops a bit as a workaround for not having an API
<dpm> although IIRC, support for managing templates was added a while ago to the API
 * dpm looks
<dobey> i don't see it in the stable api docs at least
<dpm> I'm wondering if there was any bit where you're required to be a LP Translations admin to do the upload (as opposed to being the project admin)
<cjwatson> being the project owner implies having the launchpad.TranslationsAdmin permission on the project
<cjwatson> see lib/lp/security.py:AdminProjectTranslations
<cjwatson> assuming that's being checked on the right object, at least
<dpm> ok
<cjwatson> hm, actually, that's not the right permission class
<dpm> ah, no if I'm reading this correctly, the only API bit implemented is to read or modify existing templates: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#translation_template
<cjwatson> it'd be EditPOTemplateDetails, I think
<dpm> (re: the question whether there is API we can use for uploading)
<cjwatson> still, owner of the product should suffice
<dpm> ok
<teward> there's no way to track multiple bugs from Debian per bug is there?
<teward> (in Ubuntu bugs)
<dobey> not in the same package
<dobey> if they are in different packages in debian/ubuntu, you should be able to add each debian bug separately as a task
<teward> problem is the Ubuntu bug ends up covering two Debian bugs, in the same package
<teward> so meh
<dobey> should probably be two ubuntu bugs then, or one debian bug should be marked a dup of the other
<teward> mmm
<teward> might just file the second launchpad bug, dupe em.  The fix for one bug down here in ubuntu squishes two bugs in Debian, and the same commit in Debian squishes two bugs so meh.
<teward> not important, i'll just add a note about it being related via comments
<sidi> is there a way to transfer the ownership of a PPA to a team?
<cjwatson> sidi: A PPA's ownership is part of its identity, so not as such, but you can easily create a new PPA for the team and copy all the packages into it with binaries, so you don't have to rebuild everything.
<sidi> cjwatson, i see, thanks
<cjwatson> Technically it's also possible to grant upload access to a team without changing ownership (edit-acl in lp:ubuntu-archive-tools can do that), although there's no UI for that and it's generally a bit opaque.
<sidi> cjwatson, Turns out I had accidentally created a personal PPA (for ~sidi) when creating a new recipe on a project when i meant it to go to the existing team's PPA
<sidi> i got myself confused for a second thinking I had made this PPA for ~sidi and not for the team, and hadn't yet noticed
<sidi> cjwatson, i didnt know there were UI-less things! actually i'm sometimes a bit annoyed that navigating through PPA / branches is so hard. i suspect you guys are such experts at it that you don't realise how complex it is to third parties ;-)
<DalekSec> cjwatson: You're likely about to have a problem in the channel.
* FatBack changed the topic of #launchpad to: penis
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<DalekSec> wgrant: Thanks.
<KaZeR> wgrant: what about setting +t ?
<teward> i said that yesterday and they said "Not a frequent enough issue"
<wgrant> KaZeR: I don't see value in +t
<teward> (in multiple channels)
<wgrant> This happens maybe twice a year.
<KaZeR> np, it's up to you.
<wgrant> It's far more valuable that someone can come along and put an outage announcement in the topic, for example.
<KaZeR> that makes sense
#launchpad 2015-04-03
<blaze> hello
<blaze> my ppa uses some strange key, wtf?
<wgrant> blaze: PPAs are signed with keys that are generated by Launchpad. They can't be signed with your key, since only you have your private key.
<blaze> okay, but why i keep getting a message that signature is invalid?
<t4nk129> hi,
<t4nk129> ~/mydev/ubuntu/Project_1/trunc$ bzr push lp:~/mydev/ubuntu/Project_1/trunc/  The authenticity of host 'bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.95.84)' can't be established. RSA key fingerprint is 9d:38:3a:63:b1:d5:6f:c4:44:67:53:49:2e:ee:fc:89. Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<t4nk129> i am trying to upload a sample project to launchpad, and ge the above response. Is this normal ?
<Peng> That's how ssh works, so... yes?
<t4nk129> then why does it say "The authenticity of host 'bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.95.84)' can't be established. "  ?
<Peng> Because you've never sshed to bazaar.launchpad.net before.
<Peng> That's what OpenSSH does.
<t4nk129> so if i import launchpad public keys, that will solve the issue ? please pardon my ignorance.
<Peng> You don't have much experience with ssh?
<Peng> There's not really anything to "import". Type "yes" and hit Enter, as ssh prompted you to.
<t4nk129> i always get this message and i gave yes all the time. never though why this came and how i could stop it, if possible
<Peng> Oh. That's oddly broken.
<Peng> You're on *nix?
<t4nk129> ubuntu
<Peng> Does sshing to other hosts work normally?
<t4nk129> the first time, i always get this message
<Peng> This is dumb, but maybe just "ssh bazaar.launchpad.net". What happens?
<Peng> In any case this sounds like a question for #ubuntu or #bzr or something
<t4nk129> ssh bazaar.launchpad.net The authenticity of host 'bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.95.84)' can't be established. RSA key fingerprint is 9d:38:3a:63:b1:d5:6f:c4:44:67:53:49:2e:ee:fc:89. Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<Peng> What happens if you say yes and do it again?
<t4nk129> it wount ask me again. i giuess it adds to the list of known_hosts
<t4nk129> won't
<t4nk129> ok, let me read more. thanks, bye
<dobey> hmm
#launchpad 2015-04-04
<pboldin> hi there. I made an upload attempt to the https://launchpad.net/~pboldin/+archive/ubuntu/nm using the provided command and a `changes' file from updated package but still got no email confirmation
<pboldin> can it be due to the different emails (in change log and signature) and email of the account?
<wgrant> pboldin: 2015-04-03 23:45:12 INFO    Failed to parse changes file '/srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20150403-234423-070277/~pboldin/nm/network-manager-applet_0.9.8.8-0ubuntu4.3~fixed_source.changes': Signing key E894659ED041390502D7D9518516F309DB5965F9 not registered in launchpad.
<wgrant> I see that the key is registered now, but was it before?
<pboldin> wgrant: oh, i just registered it. can you please remove this submission
<wgrant> pboldin: It's been rejected. You just need to upload it again.
<wgrant> (you may need to use dput -f to override the local "already uploaded" check)
<pboldin> wgrant: thanks!
<pboldin> wgrant: now i'm getting 'signing key fingerprint does not exist' errors
<wgrant> pboldin: From where?
<pboldin> wgrant: from sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pboldin/nm
<wgrant> pboldin: It can take up to half an hour after the first upload for the key to be generated.
<pboldin> wgrant: oh, okay. so i just have to wait
<wgrant> pboldin: Yeah, just for your first PPA.
<CarlFK> I am trying to package https://github.com/timvideos/gst-switch  so I can put a version in my PPA.  I am trying to follow https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/first.en.html
<CarlFK> but I am stuck on $ wget http://example.org/gentoo-0.9.12.tar.gz  cuz there is no tarbal.   I could make one, but that seems odd.
<mapreri> CarlFK: it's normal business. when upstream does not release tarballs we just create one (just be sure to use --exclude-vcs to remove any git-related file)
<mapreri> some people use `git archive`, but I've never gone down that route
<CarlFK> mapreri: k.  git archive... hmm.. I may as well look into that.  thanks
<mapreri> CarlFK: also note that github create a .zip and a .tar.gz for every tag: https://github.com/timvideos/gst-switch/releases (but they might be too old to be considered)
<CarlFK> mapreri: neat.  this thing doesn't work yet, so I doubt there are any of those
<mapreri> CarlFK: there is one, but give that it's in quickly development you really want to package from git. just create a tarball. I suggest you to use a versioning like 0.0.0+20150404.$commitid, though that might be too verbose for your needs and you can strip the $commitid part
<CarlFK> for now I am just trying to get something on my PPA so that I have something to update when it is working well enough to say "try it, I have it on my PPA"
<CarlFK> right now "try it, it's on github and really, the install is pretty easy, just read the README.  I think.  let me know if you have problems."    and pretty much everyone has problems cuz we is sloppy
<CarlFK> mapreri: so I need both the source files in the dir and the tarball?  (I was expecting dh_something to make the tar for me
<mapreri> dh controls the build process, not the tarball creation.
<mapreri> CarlFK: and yes, you need a tarball, "the source files in the dir" is just the tarball + the debian directory
<CarlFK> hmm.. this looks like it wants all the files:
<CarlFK> $ wget http://example.org/gentoo-0.9.12.tar.gz
<CarlFK> $ tar -xvzf gentoo-0.9.12.tar.gz
<CarlFK> from https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/first.en.html 2.8. Initial non-native Debian package
<mapreri> that's what I said
<mapreri> (maybe not that clear, I meant '"the source files in the dir" is just the [unpacked] tarball + the debian directory')
<CarlFK> ah, unpacked.
<mapreri> :)
<mapreri> CarlFK: and then maybe you should also take a look at git-buildpackage https://wiki.debian.org/PackagingWithGit#Upstream_import_methods (but then, personally I prefer to work importing tarballs in a debian-specific repository, i'm not confortable in cloning upstream's repo and adding a debian branch, but someone do that...) ← this is only a tool, you definitely want to follow what you are following before starting learning this tool, but then i
<mapreri> t may become your main weapon.
<CarlFK> neat.  and thanks for the "definitely want to follow" advice.  I always wonder where I should be starting
<mapreri> CarlFK: from my POV it's pointless learning to use a wrapper of a wrapper of a wrapper of a wrapper, when you know nothing of what lays in the bottom
<CarlFK> mostly agree.  except I don't want to know how CPUs work ;)
<CarlFK> relocating.  bb in 20 min.  thanks for the help so far.
#launchpad 2015-04-05
<rob_> hi, i've deleted a ppa because i wanted to re-create it but now it's just grayed out
<rob_> is there anything i can do to remove it or reinstate it?
<wgrant> rob_: It takes some time for the deletion to complete.
<wgrant> Normally within 15 minutes, but this time on a Sunday is especially slow.
<rob_> wgrant: ah, will it actually disappear? its been an hour.. https://launchpad.net/~roobert
<rob_> 'consul' is the ppa
<rob_> i deleted it because i'd created a package but the binaries werent getting published
<wgrant> rob_: It will, but there's a three-hour cleanup job that runs on Sunday and is mutually exclusive with operations like that.
<wgrant> ... and like that.
<rob_> ok, thanks :)
<rob_> is great stuff though
<rob_> the only frustration was having to copy and paste the dev agreement
<rob_> a file upload would be so much easier
<rob_> do i need to do anything for binaries to be published?
<rob_> (they built successfully)
<cjwatson> No, they're published automatically.
<rob_> ok, thanks
#launchpad 2016-04-04
<kyrofa> cjwatson, the snap builders are dreamy by the way. My only complaint is that the proxy is a little flaky sometimes (I get errors about it needing authentication sometimes)
<kyrofa> cjwatson, any chance the snap builders are somehow exposed in the python API?
<cjwatson> flaky> do file bugs about that kind of thing with specific references.  it may be that the timeout is too low
<cjwatson> kyrofa: API> how do you mean?
<kyrofa> cjwatson, can I request a snap to be built from a script after I push instead of having to login and do it?
<kyrofa> (via the website)
<cjwatson> kyrofa: absolutely - https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#snap-requestBuild
<kyrofa> cjwatson, yessss
<kyrofa> cjwatson, nice work :)
<cjwatson> we tend to do API first when it's reasonable to do so
<cjwatson> auth tokens are supposed to live for 15 minutes after the build is dispatched
<cjwatson> if the error was after that point, we may need to tweak the timeout; if it was before that point, something more complicated is wrong
<chrisr_> I am strugglyng for several days now to upload a new cpp-ethereum package to https://launchpad.net/~ethereum/+archive/ubuntu/ethereum . A similar package works for another sub-ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ethereum/+archive/ubuntu/ethereum-dev
<chrisr_> Now I uploaded the package manually https://gist.github.com/chriseth/2283063b62adaf687a7e5b47e0efe4d6 - but I neither see it on the website nor did I get a rejection mail
<chrisr_> is it possible that the package is blocked from building?
<chrisr_> (sorry, I don't have access to the main email address that is associated with that ppa)
<dobey> was the source package signed with a key that is expired (or just not signed)?
<chrisr_> the packages that are working and the ones that are not working use the same script just with different parameters
<chrisr_> ah, but I might not have uploaded my key for the manual upload
<chrisr_> For such an error, do I have to increment the version number?
<dobey> no
<dobey> because the packages wer enot uploaded
<chrisr_> ok, uploaded with dput -f 10 minutes ago and still no email and nothing on https://launchpad.net/~ethereum/+archive/ubuntu/ethereum/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all (note the package is called cpp-ethereum) :-(
<cjwatson> 2016-04-04 14:37:19 INFO    Failed to parse changes file '/srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20160404-143622-029858/~ethereum/ethereum/cpp-ethereum_1.2.3~trusty-0ubuntu4_source.changes': GPG verification of /srv/launchpad.ne
<cjwatson> t/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20160404-143622-029858/~ethereum/ethereum/cpp-ethereum_1.2.3~trusty-0ubuntu4_source.changes failed: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public
<cjwatson> key')"]
<cjwatson> are you sure you signed it, and that the key you signed it with is associated with your LP account?
<cjwatson> may also be worth retrying given that you only uploaded the key today; it could have taken the keyserver a while to notice
<cjwatson> is http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?fingerprint=on&op=index&search=0x3767635665B80533C6D94F09495C57E6E7A63463 the right key?
<chrisr_> yes, it's the right key
<chrisr_> "retrying" is "dput -f" or increment version suffix + dput?
<chrisr_> I associated the key only afterwards, so that might very well be it
<chrisr_> (though the original issue with our automation not being able to create packages is a different thing)
<cjwatson> dput -f
<cjwatson> dobey is right that you don't need to change the version number since the upload wasn't actually processed
<chrisr_> still neither mail nor info on the ppa
<Laney> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/i18n/ doesn't contain Translation-* for non-en but other releases do - bug?
<mvo> hi, I wonder what happend to my upload of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ddtp-translations/20160323.1 ?
<Laney> ha
<Laney> cjwatson: ^- fallout from recent work?
<cjwatson> it's possible.  I don't have time to look today - could you file a bug?
<Laney> okay
<mvo> could you do that Laney? I'm still in a meeting, I would be very thankful
<Laney> ok
 * mvo hugs Laney
<pouet12345> hello
<pouet12345> is there debian packages for launchpad server ?
<pouet12345> .deb
<dobey> no
<dobey> launchpad isn't really designed to be run externally from launchpad.net
<pouet12345> is it opensource ?
<pouet12345> dobey, ok so it's similar to github rules ?
<pouet12345> only open source projects are free
<pouet12345> in fact I am looking for something similar to github for my private use
<pouet12345> on my machines
<dobey> i don't know what rules you're talking about
<dobey> launchpad the software is open source
<dobey> it's simply not built to be run as a private instance (it's not really supported to do so)
<exfalso> hi, first time ppa user. I'm trying to upload a package using dput. It successfully finished with `Successfully uploaded packages.`, exit code 0, however no email was sent and it didn't appear on launchpad. Then I realized I didn't add my gpg key. I did this now, verified it etc, but not sure how to proceed. dput now says `Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net`, but it's not
<wxl> hey i'm intending to deactivate https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa/+mailinglist but how can i get the archives to save them?
<exfalso> there
<nacc> exfalso: you can force it, but it might complain that the version is not good, as lp tends to enforce that the versions change
<nacc> exfalso: it's just seeing the .upload file in the cwd, iirc
<exfalso> nacc: good stuff, i just removed the .upload and now it uploaded again
<tgm4883> Shouldn't this have died after a timeout  https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/ubuntu/master-building/+build/9528998
<dobey> exfalso: if you didn't get an e-mail, then most likely the source package was not signed, or was signed with a key that launchpad doesn't know about
<cjwatson> tgm4883: there's a bug in the timeout handling that unfortunately some builds run into if they leave processes lying around after the build.  You should have a "cancel build" link
<cjwatson> it's a known bug but quite hard to fix (requires migrating launchpad-buildd from sbuild's sudo mode to schroot mode)
<tgm4883> cjwatson: ok thanks for the info. I just cancelled it, just wanted to verify it wasn't super weird I should be worried about
<cjwatson> it is super weird but it is a piece of super weirdness we know about ;-)
<cjwatson> and not just you
<oparoz> Is there a good guide on setting up a git project on launchpad?
<blr> hi oparoz, this is what we have currently https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
<oparoz> Thanks blr. It doesn't work for me as git bash is not connecting. It keeps asking for my passphrase and then gives me a fatal: Could not read from remote repository
<oparoz> blr Not sure if there is anything to do before being able to push or even fetch
<blr> oparoz: do you have an ssh key associated with your user?
<oparoz> blr, yes I do
<oparoz> blr I have a .ssh/config with Host git.launchpad.net
<oparoz> blr IdentityFile and User as well
<blr> and you're pushing to git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/project-name?
<oparoz> blr: I did a: $ git remote add launchpad git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/oc-snap
<oparoz> blr and git fetch launchpad
<blr> and `git push launchpad master` fails?
<oparoz> blr. Yes, same problem after the 3 failed password, I get: Permission denied (publickey). fatal: Could not read from remote repository.
<oparoz> blr, I'm on Windows btw..
<blr> hmm okay, this is on msysgit?
<oparoz> blr - Does the comment in the public key need to match something locally?
<oparoz> blr: It's called git bash and using MINGW64
<oparoz> blr: The same repo is pushing to Github
<wgrant> oparoz: What happens if you enter the right password?
<wgrant> Failing the key's password prompts won't get you very far.
<oparoz> wgrant: The password is fine, it's just being refused by the remote server
<wgrant> oparoz: git.launchpad.net's SSH server will never ask for a password.
<wgrant> It only accepts key authentication.
<wgrant> Any password prompt is a local thing.
<oparoz> wgrant: What I mean is that it shoult be authenticated locally and pushing something to be validated on the server, which is not recognized
<wgrant> But you say that the permission denied error from the server only occurs after three failed password attempts.
<wgrant> Those password attempts must be to unlock the key; if you fail them all it's not going to work.
<oparoz> wgrant: I can load the key in pageant per example, I'm being asked for a password and it's accepted the first time
<oparoz> wgrant: Maybe it's a local problem with the password not being properly validated by git bash
<wgrant> That seems most likely, unless your Launchpad username is misconfigured in your client.
<oparoz> wgrant: It does have a hyphen, should that be escaped?
<wgrant> oparoz: Shouldn't need to be.
<wgrant> oparoz: What happens if you ssh -v olivier-interfasys@git.launchpad.net?
<oparoz> wgrant: exact same thing
<oparoz>  Authenticating to git.launchpad.net:22 as 'olivier-interfasys'
<oparoz> Host 'git.launchpad.net' is known and matches the RSA host key.
<oparoz> Authentications that can continue: publickey
<oparoz>  Trying private key
<oparoz> wgrant: must be local decoding
<oparoz> wgrant: Maybe the key needs to be converted
<oparoz> Nah, it would get rejected from the start
<oparoz> wgrant: I should have generated the key using openssh...
<oparoz> wgrant: Yeah, that was it...
<oparoz> Thank you wgrant and lbr for your help
<wgrant> oparoz: What was the problem?
<oparoz> wgrant: I had forgotten, when I import server keys, they're in the OpenSSH format and work fine, but I followed the launchpad ssh keys guide for Windows
<oparoz> wgrant: And it assumes people are going to use the putty suite only
<oparoz> wgrant: But git bash and most dev tools will use ~/.ssh
<wgrant> oparoz: Ah, right. Those instructions predate git support, so it possibly makes sense to revise them.
<oparoz> wgrant: Yeah, a little addendum mentioning how to use those keys with software which don't use pageant
<oparoz> wgrant: But it's disappointing that the error message wasn't clearer. It should detect that the format of the key is wrong. One app gave me a hint, but I didn't understand it. It said the aes256-cbc wasn't supported...
<wgrant> Sounds like an OpenSSH problem.
<oparoz> wgrant: Indeed
<oparoz> But it's really cool to be able to build snaps fro Launchpad
<ajmitch_> wgrant: LP is now rejecting dsa ssh keys now, right?
<ajmitch_> either that or it's the client-side ssh configuration for me after upgrading to xenial
<oparoz> Is there some information on the building infrastructure? I see "arm64 armel armhf (virtual)" and was wondering on what type of metal this was running
<wgrant> oparoz: They're arm64 OpenStack instances on HPE Moonshot m400 cartridges.
<cjwatson> ajmitch_: LP isn't, but xenial's OpenSSH client no longer sends them.  http://www.openssh.com/legacy.html
<cjwatson> (LP possibly should)
<ajmitch_> cjwatson: yeah, I'd noticed that it was no longer accepting them, I wasn't sure whether the LP key rejection was client-side or not
<ajmitch_> I am finding it's not accepting ecdsa or ed25519 public keys though, haven't checked for an LP bug yet
<cjwatson> ajmitch_: That's known; the libraries we use aren't up to the job yet.
<ajmitch_> alright
<cjwatson> RSA > DSA
<oparoz> Thank you wgrant
<cjwatson> So switch to 4096-bit RSA as a starting point
<cjwatson> ajmitch_: (LP doesn't use a standard OpenSSH server or similar, because we need much more control over what users are allowed to do, how they're authenticated, etc.; some of our endpoints even implement custom SFTP filesystem namespaces.  So we use Twisted for that, but some of its crypto still needs some improvement.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/907675)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 907675 in Launchpad itself "Add support for ECDSA and Ed25519 SSH keys" [Low,Triaged]
<ajmitch_> right, I'd known it was a custom ssh server, hopefully twisted can catch up
#launchpad 2016-04-05
<mwhudson> does launchpad support mirroring git repos?
<wgrant> mwhudson: I have it half done, but am currently distracted by some other work.
<mwhudson> wgrant: damn ubuntu lts releases?
<mwhudson> wgrant: would make git recipes about 1 million % more useful, as i'm sure is obvious
<wgrant> Yeah, that's one of the main motivations.
<mwhudson> i guess i can play games with an account that has a passwordless ssh key that only lives on some DC machine but eh...
<chrisr_> I'm still having problems with launchpad not triggering our builds. Could someone please check why launchpad does not pick up the uploads for cpp-ethereum in https://launchpad.net/~ethereum/+archive/ubuntu/ethereum ? Thanks a lot!
<chrisr_> uploaded a new package just now
<cjwatson> chrisr_: You should have just got a rejection mail.
<cjwatson> chrisr_: This time that should give you a bit more to go on.
<cjwatson> chrisr_: If you didn't get it, I can dig it out of logs for you.
<mwhudson> can i reference tags in git recipes?
<cjwatson> Yes.
<chrisr_> cjwatson: thanks! Unfortunately, I don't have access to that address. Can I use a different address for "maintainer" and for the signing key?
<wgrant> Hm, you're not using your own signing key?
<cjwatson> chrisr_: You can, but only the signer will be mailed in the PPA case.
<mwhudson> cjwatson: can you see what's going on here then? https://code.launchpad.net/~mwhudson/+recipe/golang-1.4-exp
<cjwatson> Er, wait, no
<wgrant> IIRC the maintainer will be emailed if they're a member of the PPA owner.
<mwhudson> cjwatson: maybe i'm not actually specifying the right branch?
<wgrant> Or something like that.
<cjwatson> Yeah, that's right, I think it's just the signer.
<cjwatson> I rewrote that code recently to be less twisty but it's still twisty.
<cjwatson> chrisr_: so anyway, the rejections are like this:
<cjwatson> 2016-04-05 09:25:15 DEBUG   File cpp-ethereum_1.2.3~wily.orig.tar.gz already exists in Ethereum (Release builds), but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<cjwatson> chrisr_: Once you've uploaded a given file to a given archive, you may never upload the same file name with different contents.  People mostly run into this with .orig.tar.gz if their workflow is for some reason not careful to preserve the existing one.
<cjwatson> chrisr_: If you need to change the .orig.tar.gz, you need to increase the upstream part of the version number (before the last "-")
<cjwatson> chrisr_: But usually it's not necessary to change the .orig.tar.gz, and this probably happens because the previous copy of that file isn't in the parent directory of the directory where you ran the source package build
<cjwatson> chrisr_: Also, as a side note, you should stop using the ~wily etc. scheme and start using something like ~ubuntu15.10.  We're running out of alphabet soon, so you can't continue to assume that the codenames will sort alphabetically.
<chrisr_> I don't think I need to change the orig.tar.gz, and actually I'm using debuild -sd
<wgrant> mwhudson: Hm, that shouldn't happen unless the tagged commit isn't on any branch.
 * wgrant looks.
<mwhudson> wgrant: hm, it may not be on a branch in that repo
<mwhudson> yeah
<wgrant> That'd be the problem.
<chrisr_> let me try a "clean build"
<mwhudson> the way branches and pushes interact in git is still a bit unclear to me
<cjwatson> chrisr_: debuild -sd is a good start, but only works if you have the correct .orig in your parent to build from.
<cjwatson> chrisr_: You need to fix that before attempting to do a "clean build".
<chrisr_> ah, because of sha / md5sums?
<wgrant> mwhudson: Branches and pushes are easy enough to understand. But don't try to understand tag fetch or push rules.
<cjwatson> chrisr_: Right, the .dsc contains the checksums of all the files that make up the source package, and they must match.
<mwhudson> wgrant: the tag not being present in the repo was my first problem...
<cjwatson> chrisr_: The .changes only lists what's being uploaded, but the .dsc has the full set.
<wgrant> mwhudson: git-build-recipe isn't currently clever enough to recognise a tag name and just directly clone it. It clones the repo, then gives the revision specifier to rev-parse. git clone will by default grab any tags that reference commits that are in any branch.
<chrisr_> cjwatson: it might be that increasing the version number is the safer bet then. Would something like 0.2.3+1~wily-0ubuntu1 work?
<chrisr_> 1.2.3+1~wily-0ubunt1 of course
<cjwatson> chrisr_: Yes, but if you're increasing the version number anyway then you should take the opportunity to replace ~wily with ~ubuntu15.10
<cjwatson> chrisr_: But it shouldn't be necessary to increase the version number in this case
<cjwatson> chrisr_: Just download the current .orig files from http://ppa.launchpad.net/ethereum/ethereum/ubuntu/pool/main/e/ethereum/
<mwhudson> wgrant: ah ok
<cjwatson> chrisr_: Or, possibly more sensibly, from the various "Package files" sections resulting from expanding the cpp-ethereum uploads on https://launchpad.net/~ethereum/+archive/ubuntu/ethereum/+packages (that way it's at least transport-secured)
<cjwatson> chrisr_: Make sure those are in the parent directory when you run debuild
<chrisr_> the problem is that we usually do that using our automation system...
<cjwatson> Right, which is why you need to fix your automation :-)
<cjwatson> Otherwise you'll just run into the exact same thing next time.
<cjwatson> You need to keep the .orig files around, or else ensure that they are generated in a bit-for-bit reproducible way
<cjwatson> (pristine-tar can help to achieve the latter, if you choose that)
<chrisr_> the problem is that the script downloads the release branch and determines the version from its contents, so it breaks if there is a commit to the release branch that does not increment the version number.
<chrisr_> and that is what happened actually
<chrisr_> since we want to include that change, I guess it is fair to increment the version number to +1
<cjwatson> chrisr_: That sounds reasonable
<cjwatson> chrisr_: Sounds like a good case for using recipes (although if it's git then you would have to work around our current lack of git-to-git imports)
<chrisr_> we tag the actual release and we should only check out tags, but yeah, future improvements :-)
<mwhudson> wgrant, cjwatson: now what? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/251803269/buildlog.txt.gz
<mwhudson> is it possible that the revision for nest-part is being interpreted in the base branch not the nested one?
<wgrant> I rewrote this code but have totally forgotten it. Will check.
<cjwatson> It may be worth using git-build-recipe locally to iterate quickly.
<mwhudson> yeah i guess but the branches are large and in london
<mwhudson> can i put local paths in the recipe?
<cjwatson> file://
<mwhudson> also bedtime
<mwhudson> ok
<cjwatson> Or is it just undecorated paths?  One of those, probably both.
<wgrant> wgrant@lamuella:~/tmp$ git ls-remote lp:~mwhudson/ubuntu/+source/golang-defaults/+git/xenial | grep tmp-go
<wgrant> wgrant@lamuella:~/tmp$
<mwhudson> wgrant: but it's on https://git.launchpad.net/~mwhudson/ubuntu/+source/golang/+git/xenial/refs/heads?h=tmp-go-1.4
<mwhudson> this is me failing at git again i presume
<mwhudson> waait
<wgrant> Not the same repo :P
<cjwatson> that's not the same repo
<cjwatson> snap
<mwhudson> wgrant: *cough*
<wgrant> No, recipe.
<cjwatson> thpppt
<cjwatson> (last I checked we had no LP object called thpppt
<cjwatson> )
<mwhudson> it doesn't help that the links in the recipe source don't work...
<wgrant> Yeah.
<wgrant> It's complicated.
<wgrant> In this case it's unambiguous, but it's sometimes not.
<mapreri> is it just me or staging.lp.net seems to run an older launchpad than production?  r13390 < r17972
<cjwatson> mapreri: It's built from a different branch.
<mwhudson> and now it seems the release tag and release tarball have different contents
<cjwatson> db-devel rather than devel.
<mwhudson> can't blame lp for that one :-)
<cjwatson> db-devel r13390 is in fact newer than devel r17972.
<mapreri> oh, I see the merge commits on db-devel
<cjwatson> It's equivalent to devel r17979.
<mapreri> I'm not sure if such numbering/versioning is a bzr weirdness or development model weirdness :)
<mwhudson> although hm, where did it get that orig from...
<cjwatson> mapreri: A little of both.
<wgrant> mwhudson: e0b1199cc6302b267abf335042961b77aee12ff4refs/tags/upstream/1.4.3
<wgrant> I assume.
<mwhudson> ok
<wgrant> mapreri: https://dev.launchpad.net/Trunk has some terribly overcomplicated diagrams.
<wgrant> Though not quite as spectacular as the original RFWTAD diagram.
<mwhudson> oh, that suggests a much simpler idea...
<mapreri> I had the impression edge.lp.net was gone?  those graphs have it.
<cjwatson> s/edge/qastaging/ for this purpose.
<mapreri> ic
<wgrant> (the difference being that edge was on the production DB, while qastaging is on its own copy. Better to QA probably broken code on sacrificial data!)
 * mwhudson has a working git recipe finally
<mwhudson> wgrant, cjwatson: thanks for putting up with my dumb mistakes
<cjwatson> np
<wgrant> I'm happy to blame git weirdness :)
<chrisr_> cjwatson: ah, it finally worked, thanks a lot for your help!
<cjwatson> Ah good
<mohankumar_> Team , is there anyway to export bug report from lanchpad ?
<teward> 'export' a bug report how?
<dobey> you can read all bug reports that you have access to read, with the lp API
<teward> ^ that though
<teward> was about to say the API may be of use
<mohankumar_> teward , to word doc  or excel file  (specific project bug report )
<teward> ah
<teward> in that case, no, there's no direct export to a word doc or excel file; you could probably run a script to create a CSV based on API output, and then convert that to Excel yourself
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<teward> ^
<teward> but i don't think there's a built-in 'export' function like you're seeking
<cjwatson> No, there isn't.
<teward> yep
<cjwatson> Nor will there be.
<mohankumar_> teward, cjwatson : thanks !
<mohankumar_> teward ,  could you shed some light on " script to create a CSV based on API output" , any links ?
<dobey> mohankumar_: you'd have to write the script
<dobey> you could probably use python-launchpadlib and python-uno to generate a libreoffice spreadsheet though
<teward> ^
<mohankumar_> dobey , Oh , great !
#launchpad 2016-04-06
<syq> who can help me to import a po for simple-scan?
<syq> https://translations.launchpad.net/simple-scan/trunk/+imports
<wgrant> syq: You'll need to talk to the project maintainer, https://launchpad.net/~simple-scan-team
<mwhudson> silly recipe q time again
<mwhudson> the package version gets e.g. ~ubuntu16.04.1 appended to it
<mwhudson> where does the .1 in that come from?
<cjwatson> haha
<cjwatson> you're going to love this
<cjwatson> buildrecipe:            '--append-version', '~ubuntu%s.1' % distroseries_version,
<cjwatson> I assume it's just so that it's obvious that if you need to bump it manually for some reason then you can change it to .2, or something.
<mwhudson> cjwatson: how very scientific
<mwhudson> i was naively/stupidly hoping it would get incremented for each recipe build or something
<mwhudson> even though that doesn't make a great deal of sense
<cjwatson> I fear not.  You can always make your recipe build version include a timestamp or similar.
<mwhudson> cjwatson: i'm probably being dense again but: eh? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/251972218/buildlog.txt.gz
<mwhudson> recipe: https://code.launchpad.net/~mwhudson/+recipe/golang-1.4
<cjwatson> Hm.
<cjwatson> That is not obvious, but I'll have to fetch the repositories in order to debug it.
 * cjwatson gets coffee and goes back to the ethernet connection
<mwhudson> cjwatson: oh maybe it's because only part of the packaging branch is nested?
<mwhudson> so there is no debian/changelog in that part of it
<mwhudson> (only /changelog)
 * mwhudson guesses wildly and goes to have a shower
<cjwatson> Hm, possible.
<cjwatson> Yeah, very possible.
<cjwatson>     show_process = subprocess.Popen(
<cjwatson>         ["git", "-C", child_branch._get_git_path(),
<cjwatson>          "show", "%s:debian/changelog" % child_branch.get_revspec()],
<cjwatson>         stdout=subprocess.PIPE, stderr=subprocess.DEVNULL)
<cjwatson> Not sure how best to fix that.
<mwhudson> cjwatson: and by this point the branch has been mutilated?
<mwhudson> anyway i can just put the version in the recipe for now for my slightly strange use case
<cjwatson> Not about mutilation, it's that the file never existed in that particular branch with that name.
<cjwatson> I agree that putting the version in the recipe is the easiest workaround.
<jaksi07c8> hi
<jaksi07c8> is there a way to use gcc-5 when building something for trusty in a PPA?
<jaksi07c8> I'm trying to build a KASan-enabled kernel for Trusty, but KASan requires gcc>=5, and trusty has gcc 4.8 by default
<jaksi07c8> i've added ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test as a PPA dependency and gcc>=5 as a package dependency, the builder installs gcc-5, but still uses 4.8 to build the package
<cjwatson> You'll need a new gcc-defaults somewhere as well.
<rbasak> I get timeout errors trying to mass delete ~70 packages from a PPA. Is this ever expected to work? Is there a better way?
<rbasak> eg. OOPS-7f2d9fc214a7d52b3b85ed006d09e230
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-7f2d9fc214a7d52b3b85ed006d09e230
<cjwatson> I suppose it's a bug, but you may just have to divide it into smaller chunks.  The OOPS isn't full of repeated queries or anything.
<cjwatson> Oh, there's like 5 seconds of non-SQL time.
<cjwatson> rbasak: Is this repeatable?
<rbasak> cjwatson: yes
<rbasak> I retried a few times.
<rbasak> I can try in small chunks I suppose.
<cjwatson> There's no obvious reason it should be spending several seconds contemplating its navel outside an SQL query there ...
<rbasak> I can leave it for examination if you wish. No real hurry.
<cjwatson> I mean there are quite a lot of BinaryPackagePublishingHistory ids but still.
<rbasak> I was just cleaning up as requested :)
<cjwatson> We probably won't have time to get to it very soon, and we have the OOPS, so go ahead.
<rbasak> OK
<cjwatson> I suppose it *might* just be spending a long time materialising four rows for the sake of a single ID.
<cjwatson> 4 * len(bpph_ids) I mean
<rbasak> Since they don't disappear straight away, it's a little awkward for me to do a chunk at a time. I'll do it over a day or two I guess.
<cjwatson> We could probably simplify the query there, since we don't care about being able to order the BPPHs by bits of the other rows.
<cjwatson> rbasak: Please file a bug and mention the OOPS ID above.
<rbasak> OK will do
<rbasak> bug 1566825
<ubot5`> bug 1566825 in Launchpad itself "Timeout on deleting large number of packages from PPA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1566825
<mitya57> Is something wrong with the buildds? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-035/+builds?build_state=all
<mitya57> The builds fail after 1-15 seconds on "unknown build machine" with no log
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/builders says nothing out of ordinary
<dobey> there's test rebuild happening though, so some things are backed up pretty heavily
<Saviq> mitya57, yeah something went really wrong with LP builders
<Saviq> wgrant, are you guys aware ↑?
<kamal> hi #launchpad.   my upload to the kernel team PPA is insta-failing for all arches, with no build log at all, and no email from Launchpad:
<kamal> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/9545473
<kamal> is the build farm unhappy, or did I do something silly?
<dobey> something is unhappy
<dobey> apparently
<barry> ppas are borked?
<mitya57> yes
<barry> mitya57: do we know details yet?
<mitya57> barry, nope. I can only say that you are not alone.
<barry> mitya57: ack
 * mitya57 wonders if this affects the archive too
<dobey> it affects builders
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Firefighting: package build dispatch broken, rolling back last deployment | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> mitya57,dobey,kamal,barry: LP deployment rolled back, all affected builds retried
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<barry> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1567132 <- analysis
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1567132 in Launchpad itself "r17979 causes package build dispatch failures in devirtualised PPAs" [Critical,Triaged]
#launchpad 2016-04-07
<mitya57> cjwatson, thanks!
<dominic1134> hi, we would like to convert our project repo from bzr to git (beta).  two questions - is ppa building still possible with git?   is there any easy way to perform the conversion from bzr to git without loosing commits and assigned bug reports? thanks
<dominic1134> ps:  our goal is to sync the  future git repo und launchpad  with github, due we expect to receive more contributions to the codebase on github,  but the main repo will still be on launchpad
<cjwatson> dominic1134: I think you probably mean recipe building, which still works with git, yes (https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds).  There are plenty of repository conversion tools which can do a pretty good job of converting the history (I like reposurgeon myself), but at the moment there's no way to preserve bug links.
<cjwatson> That's one of the things blocking Launchpad itself from converting to git.
<dominic1134> cjwatson, thanks for the hints and tips
<dominic1134> but there no plans to move from bzr to git by default in launchpad, right?
<cjwatson> dominic1134: What would that mean?  You have to make a choice to push one or the other.
<dominic1134> im asking because bitbucket basically also moved to git
<cjwatson> Right, but I'm asking what you're asking. :-)
<cjwatson> Do you just mean stuff like the general guidance given on the site for pushing code?
<dominic1134> yes
<cjwatson> This isn't an official project statement or anything, but it would not surprise me if we gradually emphasised git over bzr as time goes on.
<cjwatson> One of the prerequisites for doing that more is to finish off some of the remaining gaps in support, though.
<dominic1134> ok, sounds good :-) personally i would greatly welcome that step
<dominic1134> even if many things are equally in bzr and git,  the available integration possibilities for git are way better
<cjwatson> git is quite a bit easier for us to host for various reasons.
<Laney> is it intentional that there's only .xz translations for en?
<cjwatson> Laney: Ah, maybe that needs a ddtp-translations change.  Let me look.
<Laney> cjwatson: thanks
<Laney> wgrant: and thanks for fixing the bug :)
<cjwatson> 151 MiB, sigh
<cjwatson> I'll have a look *at some point* :-P
<cjwatson> Laney: actually requires an apt-ddtp-tools change; I'll send it mvo's way
<cjwatson> Laney: is it a problem or just weird?
<Laney> cjwatson: I have code in appstream-dep11 which only looks at .xz
<Laney> Could write some stuff for bz2, but won't bother if it will be fixed soon in the archive
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> punted to mvo
#launchpad 2016-04-08
<pavlushka> Hi every one!
<pavlushka> in my LP A/C, I dont find a "report a bug" button in the bugs tab, rather I need to select a bug, open the bug's page, there I see the "report a bug" button but that button registers the bug for that specific package, then I need to change it manually.
<pavlushka> is there any easier way in LP?
<cjwatson> you can start from the project or distribution you want to report the bug against
<cjwatson> e.g. for bugs against Launchpad itself, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad has a "Report a bug" link
<pavlushka> thanks cjwatson!
#launchpad 2016-04-10
<clivejo> is there any way to allow other people to upload to a PPA?
<cjwatson> clivejo: Either make the PPA team-owned and add them to the team; or, undocumentedly, you can use edit-acl from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools thus: edit-acl -A ppa:PPA-OWNER-NAME/ubuntu/PPA-NAME -c main -p UPLOADER-NAME add
<cjwatson> (which basically wraps https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#archive-newComponentUploader)
<clivejo> can a private PPA be converted to team owned?
<cjwatson> No.
<cjwatson> Although you can create a new PPA under appropriate team ownership and copy everything over to it.
<clivejo> also, can recipes be used to monitor a 3rd site for new source code and built it if necessary?
<cjwatson> Recipes can only work with branches in Launchpad, but you can set up code imports in combination with recipes to achieve that.
<cjwatson> (Although not for private branches.)
<clivejo> I see
<clivejo> is there way to envoke uscan to grab the source?
<clivejo> and a cron every week or something?
#launchpad 2017-04-03
<Laney> is there an ongoing incident with builds?
<Laney> I'm seeing failures with no log like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntukylin-meta/0.20/+build/12391545
<wgrant> Laney: Something's awry with lgw01. I'm manualling and investigating.
<Laney> wgrant: righto
<Odd_Bloke> I'm not seeing diffs for (git) MPs generated; is this a known issue?
<Odd_Bloke> Oh, actually, I even got an OOPS for the MP I just submitted: OOPS-4ffe5668502cebd72ed22668e04934b0
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-4ffe5668502cebd72ed22668e04934b0
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: fix/workaround requested in #webops internal; you can keep an eye on it there.  will probably require a re-push once that service is restarted (though it could just be a quick create/delete of a random branch, say)
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: should be OK now
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Looks good now, thanks!
<kami> Good evening.
<kami> What can I do if my PPA package doesn't build (one test out of hundreds fails) although pbuilder can build locally?
<mapreri> does it do network?  IME that's one of most common cases of test failing in lp but not in pbuilder (assuming you have an old pbuilder, or explicitly enabled networking in pbulderrc)
<mapreri> otherwise, try to debug as appropriate for your package...  is not like you can get suggestions with so few details.
<kami> mapreri: no, it's a concurrency test where a read/write lock is acquired for a critical section in the code. Multiple threads reading/writing to some data structure.
<mapreri> then no ideas, sorry
<kami> mapreri: is there something special about multithreading on the builders?
<mapreri> not really, afaik.
<dobey> no
<dobey> kami: please paste a link to the build with the failed test
<kami> https://launchpad.net/~darabi/+archive/ubuntu/lisp/+build/12393406
<kami> Searching for "Test SB-CONCURRENCY-TEST::FRLOCK.1 failed" shows the place where it fails
<dobey> kami: i see the package is "sbcl"; does this require OpenCL to be set up and working, for the test to pass?
<kami> dobey: no, they have no relation. sbcl is a common lisp implementation.
<dobey> oh ok
<kami> dobey: and the code which is being executed has probably only a dependency on libpthread (I didn't check, yet)
<dobey> not sure why that that test would be failing exactly
<kami> I thought there might be something related to threads, well known among LP build pros. And some kind person here would point me to it.
<kami> :)
<kami> Thank you for your time.
<kami> I will go and ask in #sbcl
<kami> Good night.
#launchpad 2017-04-04
<mapreri> To understand, how often does launchpad import last uploaded debian packages?  I seem to be able to sync all uploads done before the 1952Z dinstall after the next morning, but then nothing until very late evening, or something..
<wgrant> mapreri: We import every six hours, but it's possible that Debian's schedule has changed so we import just before the next dinstall, for example.
<mapreri> wgrant: debian's cron never changed (0152,0752,1352,1952 UTC), but dinstall got a lot faster since they moved machine, taking ~1 hour only)
<mapreri> dunno whether that caused some desync
<mapreri> anyway, couldn't you ask for a ssh trigger + mirror push instead?
<wgrant> mapreri: What's an example of a package that seemed to show up late?
<mapreri> wgrant: right now I'm looking at gnuplot, which is already in my friendly mirror.
<mapreri> and now is on lp too, meh
<mapreri> ~30 mins ago or so wasn't
<wgrant> It only made it onto ftp.uk.debian.org 21 minutes ago
<wgrant> Which is what we current sync from
<mapreri> "14 minutes ago" says https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/gnuplot :)
<wgrant> But that's only delayed by 20 minutes
<mapreri> so is actually really just me being over anxious
<wgrant> Heh
<mapreri> and have to wait for the files to percolate through the various hops/mirrors
<nottrobin> This page - https://help.launchpad.net/API/Webhooks - says "You can create new webhooks by visiting a supported object in the Launchpad web UI and following the "Manage webhooks" link". Do you know how I do that for a Git repository? E.g. https://code.launchpad.net/documentation-builder ?
<cjwatson> nottrobin: The link you gave is a project, not a Git repository
<cjwatson> (despite the rendering ...)
<cjwatson> nottrobin: Try following the "lp:documentation-builder" link there, ending up at https://code.launchpad.net/~nottrobin/documentation-builder/+git/documentation-builder
<nottrobin> cjwatson: ah ha! wonderful thanks
<wxl> it seems to me that the email interface for bugs would work much better for the vast majority of clients if commands were prepended by something other than a space. the prevalence of format=flowed makes for problems.
<wxl> well, spaces, greater thans, and any dash and a space
<wxl> those are all bad
<wxl> tildes are nice tho :)
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
#launchpad 2017-04-05
<dupondje> https://lists.launchpad.net/hybrid-graphics-linux/
<dupondje> seems like its getting spammed recently
<dupondje> don't know who can fix that
<dupondje> or who I should poke for that :)
<nacc> given a reference to a git_repository in lplib, how would i change the default_branch? I see that it's writable in the apidoc, so does that mean i need to set it and then do something to cause that to get written back to lp?
<nacc> (in python that is)
<wgrant> nacc: In launchpadlib you set it and then call the object's lp_save() method.
<nacc> wgrant: ah! that's what i was missing
<nacc> thanks
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<nacc> wgrant: thanks, completely my fault for not seeing that
#launchpad 2017-04-06
<Signum> Hint… https://help.launchpad.net/BadgeKit seems to be broken.
<Signum> In other news… I'd like to add Ubuntu single-sign-on to screenshots.debian.net (aka screenshots.ubuntu.com) and I wonder if there is an SVG of the Launchpad logo or a ready "Login with Ubuntu Launchpad" logo.
<Signum> Also I'd like to know whether SSO against Ubuntu One or Ubuntu Launchpad makes more sense. I'm a bit confused which of the two systems is recommended.
<dobey> they are the same system
<Signum> Oh, good, so I can use OAuth against the launchpad then.
<dobey> OpenID is probably what you want
<Signum> Recommended over oauth?
<Signum> screenshots.debian.net runs on Ruby-on-Rails which uses the "omniauth" library. That's what the Ruby "omniauth-launchpad" module seems to use. And so far it works.
<dobey> login.ubuntu.com (login.launchpad.net) doesn't do oauth
<dobey> launchpad itself has oauth for talking to the launchpad api
<dobey> OpenID is what all the other external sites that allow logging in via launchpad use (ie stackexchange, ubuntu forums, and such)
<Signum> I think the module uses api.ubuntu.com  according to https://github.com/joaopapereira/omniauth-launchpad/blob/master/lib/omniauth/strategies/launchpad.rb
<Signum> If that's okay I'd leave it like that because it seems to be working. :)
<dobey> that is using launchpad oauth ye
<dobey> yes
<Signum> Do you happen to know if there are fancy templates that help me create "Login with Launchpad" buttons? I have just taken the PNG logo from launchpad.net but perhaps there's a styleguide.
<dobey> not afaik, no
<dobey> but that's not exactly "log in with launchpad" either. it's more "grant access to your launchpad account to this site" (which is what oauth is for). openid is "log in with launchpad"
<dobey> but eh
<cjwatson> lib/canonical/launchpad/images/src/launchpad-gem.svg in the Launchpad source tree has the logo in various permutations and could perhaps be cut down.  I'm sure there must be a better source somewhere
<cjwatson> Yeah, screenshots.debian.net really should not be using that oauth strategy.
<cjwatson> It's far too much privilege for Launchpad users to grant to a third-party site.
<Signum> cjwatson: I see. It keeps asking what kind of access the Launchpad should grant for the site anyway. I assume that with OpenID that's more like authenticate-and-go.
<cjwatson> As dobey says, you should be using OpenID against SSO, not OAuth against Launchpad.
<Signum> Will do.
<cjwatson> We normally prefer language like "Sign in with Ubuntu SSO" (or in some places "Sign in with Ubuntu One", though that's a bit weird IMO since that's otherwise an obsolete brand) for third-party sites.  Launchpad is (at least in theory) just another SSO consumer.
<cjwatson> Only in theory because it actually occupies a somewhat special position due to SSO's history, but still.
<Signum> To use OpenID I'd have to ask the user what Launchpad nickname they have, right?
<cjwatson> OpenID normally works by redirecting the user to login.ubuntu.com with a pile of special query parameters, which will cause login.u.c to ask them for email address and password (and maybe two-factor auth).
<cjwatson> When that process is done, it redirects back to your site by way of one of those query parameters.
<cjwatson> (Of course you should find an existing library for this rather than rolling it yourself.)
<cjwatson> Try going to e.g. https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/ and signing in there to see the flow.
<Signum> cjwatson: What is the OpenID identifier for Ubuntu?
<Signum> aka URL
<cjwatson> Signum: You mean the endpoint URL?  https://login.ubuntu.com/
<Signum> Great, thanks. I'll try that.
#launchpad 2017-04-08
<mapreri> this user is spamming, although it looks like a real person: https://launchpad.net/~scott-aubrey
<mapreri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev-moin-theme/+bug/865977/comments/6 - https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev-moin-theme/+bug/865977/comments/7
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 865977 in Launchpad Development Wiki Moin theme "UserPreferences does not work" [Low,Fix released]
<cjwatson> mapreri: Hiding the spam is the best I can do for now in cases of forged-From email spam; done, thanks
<mapreri> thanks :(
<nixoeen> How can I register a project for a team, and not for myself?
<dobey> you don't. you register the team, and you are the one who registered it. you can then make a team the owner of a branch, and/or the "maintainer" of the project (maintainers can set icons, descriptions, bug report policy etc)
<nixoeen> dobey, Thanks.
<nixoeen> dobey, I guess it's still not working the way I want. I want to add a git repository to here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ir-web . Can you please tell me what are the necessary steps?
<dobey> nixoeen: do you have a project registered? a project, and branches for the project, are not the same thing. you want to make an ubuntu-ir-web project with a git branch owned by ~ubuntu-ir-web?
<nixoeen> dobey, True, it seems that I confused between a project and a branch for a team. I just need a branch for the team ubuntu-ir-web.
<nixoeen> s/I/I was
<dobey> nixoeen: well after you register a project, then you can push a branch under the project, which is owned by the team
<dobey> ie, to lp:~ubuntu-ir-web/ubuntu-ir-web/+git/master
<nixoeen> dobey, That's true for the project, but I cannot see anything under the team to push a branch under a team. I'm not the administrator, but there are two other branches there which are created by another member who is not an administrator as well.
<dobey> and then you can associate that as the development focus on the project and lp:ubuntu-ir-web will work
<dobey> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
<dobey> nixoeen: pushing a branch under a team is roughly the same as pushing under a person
#launchpad 2018-04-02
<zhongfu> i'm trying to package something for a launchpad PPA and builds are failing because the build process downloads additional files, and the build farm doesn't seem to have external network access
<zhongfu> how should I proceed? should I modify the source and build scripts such that those external resources are included in the source package?
<zhongfu> or is there something else I can do
<acheronuk> zhongfu: everything required must be in the source, or an already built and available build dependency in the archive or PPA (or one it depends on)
<zhongfu> alright, I shall see how I can get that fixed then
<zhongfu> thanks!
<nacc> cjwatson: 50% phasing is done
<cjwatson> nacc: DISK OK - free space: /srv/turnip/data 994 GB (50% inode=93%)
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks! i'll kick off the 100% now
<nacc> rbasak: --^
#launchpad 2018-04-03
<jonathon> is there a way of allowing a command-line tool like `dget` to download from a restricted (private) PPA?
<cjwatson> jonathon: You should be able to put a username and password (as found in the subscription token for sources.list) on the dget command line, though a few things to be careful of: 1) make sure it doesn't end up in your shell history file; 2) other users of your system will be able to see it via 'ps'; 3) it'll only work from private-ppa.launchpad.net, not launchpad.net itself
<jonathon> cjwatson: right, thank you
<acheronuk> are x86 builders worth giving a poke with a sharp stick again?
<wgrant> acheronuk: Done
<acheronuk> seems giving the x86 builders a poke today, only helps for a short while :/
<acheronuk> can someone please poke x86 builders again?
<cjwatson> done, but somebody not about to go to sleep is going to have to have a proper look into what's up
#launchpad 2018-04-04
<rik_> I have 2 launchpad builds that have been sitting for about 9 hours, is it possible the build server is down?
<rik_> Here's the one I am trying to get built for reference: https://code.launchpad.net/~wasta-linux/+archive/ubuntu/wasta-testing/+build/14525520
<wgrant> rik_: Fixing
<rik_> wgrant: thanks!  I wasn't sure if I was experiencing the "just me" syndrome but happy to let you get back to work.
<rikshaw> wgrant: thanks I see my job completed.  I assume all back to normal and other jobs will catch up as the backlog is processed?
<wgrant> rikshaw: Yep, should catch up quickly.
<mvo> good morning! I wonder if someone can help me with the following - I have a snap (https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/+snap/core18) setup to automatically upload to the store. the building works fine but I see no upload in the store and no indication in the build page that the upload failed. or am I too impatient? it happend 8min ago
<wgrant> mvo: Hm, the snap page doesn't say that you need to reauthorise it, or anything like that?
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/api/devel/~mvo/+snap/core18 indeed says can_upload_to_store=False, which is probably a macaroon problem.
<wgrant> So perhaps uncheck and recheck the upload checkbox to get the macaroon reissued.
<mvo> wgrant: thanks, will do
#launchpad 2018-04-06
<benjaoming> Can Launchpad be made to build for other target distributions and series, like raspbian + jessie?
<rbasak> No. I believe there's a bug on that somewhere.
<rbasak> bug 188564 perhaps
<ubot5`> bug 188564 in Launchpad itself "Build also packages for Debian in PPA's" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188564
#launchpad 2018-04-07
<agornostal> Hello
<agornostal> Last weekend I was writing about timeout issues when doing dput from Travis CI
<agornostal> @cjwatson
<ubot5-ng> agornostal: Error: "cjwatson" is not a valid command.
<agornostal> I was able to create a script so the issue can be easily reproduced
<agornostal> https://github.com/gornostal/launchpad-ftp-test
<agornostal> basically, put command fails if file size is large (> 1Mb)
<agornostal> 'open' command works fine though
<agornostal> so it has something to do with the file size
<agornostal> #cjwatson
<agornostal> cjwatson, if you are reading this, hope the script helps you guys to identify the cause
<agornostal> here is a log from travis https://travis-ci.org/gornostal/launchpad-ftp-test/builds/363444747
<cjwatson> agornostal: Thanks, that may indeed help.  (I probably won't look over the weekend though.)
<agornostal> no problem
<agornostal> thanks
#launchpad 2018-04-08
<Jasem[m]> Help! It appears something changed in Launchpad armhf farms. I have CMake checks for armv6l and armv7l and aarch64 via CMAKE_SYSTEM_PROCESSOR and none of the them are working now
<Jasem[m]> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/363768459/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-armhf.libsbig_2.1.3~201804081003~ubuntu17.10.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Jasem[m]> This build log ends up copying a 32bit blob instead of an armv6 blob.. and it used to work before so something must have changed on the build farm itself, maybe recent upgrade changed something?
<Jasem[m]> IF (CMAKE_SYSTEM_PROCESSOR MATCHES "armv6l") does not work on Launchpad now
<cjwatson> Jasem[m]: When did it last build?  Have you tried diffing the build logs?
<cjwatson> Jasem[m]: It's much more likely to be a change in one of your build-dependencies.
<cjwatson> Ah, or maybe not, hmm
<cjwatson> -Kernel reported to sbuild: 4.4.0-101-generic #124-Ubuntu SMP Fri Nov 10 18:30:44 UTC 2017 armv7l
<cjwatson> +Kernel reported to sbuild: 4.4.0-119-generic #143-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 2 16:10:02 UTC 2018 armv8l
<cjwatson> Looks like we lost the compat-utsname patch for some reason?
<cjwatson> Jasem[m]: This is still a bug in your package - it must be conditionalising on uname somewhere and failing to handle armv8l (though conditionalising on uname is wrong anyway - you should override that in the packaging to conditionalise on DEB_HOST_ARCH)
<cjwatson> Jasem[m]: But it is apparently a regression at our end, since we intend to report armv7l to armhf builds rather than armv8l
<Jasem[m]> cjwatson: it's "sorta" resolved now. It was reporting armv6l before and this check (CMAKE_SYSTEM_PROCESSOR MATCHES "armv6l") used to pass fine
<Jasem[m]> cjwatson: I changed it to MATHCES "armv+" for now
<cjwatson> Jasem[m]: No, it was reporting armv7l before.
<cjwatson> Pretty certain of that, and you can see it in the diff fragment above.
<Jasem[m]> cjwatson: At any rate, it seems to link just fine with an armv6l blob for now..
<cjwatson> Jasem[m]: Right, but armv7l would be more correct.  Anyway, we'll get it fixed, thanks for the note
#launchpad 2019-04-01
<aleksander> hey all! I've modified the settings of a PPA to enable building and publishing ddebs; do I need to go one by one uploading new package updates so that the ddebs are built? e.g. just bumping the debian release number
<aleksander> or is there some way to trigger a rebuild from launchpad.net?
<cjwatson> No way to trigger a rebuild in the same PPA.  It's possible to copy the source packages to another PPA and have them rebuilt there.  That may or may not be suitable for you.
#launchpad 2019-04-02
<brlin> I would like to ask if it's policy-wise possible to embed an external snapcraft recipe(e.g. from another repository, etc) to a source repo and trigger snap build from it.
<wgrant> brlin: Can you explain in more detail what you're trying to do?
<brlin> @wgrant Currently LP only supports building snaps which source repository contains the Snapcraft recipe, this is not applicable for the software which snapcraft recipe is store in another repository (either not upstreamed or stored separately upon upstream request).  It would be great if we can, for example, set up a code import on LP and set up snap build based on a recipe that is in another repository.
<brlin> (Mostly for the benefit of automated snap building upon upstream code changes)
<wgrant> brlin: snapcraft.yaml specifies where the source comes from. It's common to have it be the same tree as the one that contains snapcraft.yaml, but it's by no means required
<brlin> @wgrant The problem is it's not an easy task to set up automated build if the recipe is separated from the target's source tree.  If external recipe is supported we can reuse the existing code import functionality to set up automated build on new code import.
<wgrant> brlin: So your specific problem is that Launchpad won't automatically trigger builds based on changes in other repositories?
<brlin> @wgrant Yes.
<wgrant> It's best to make a problem statement rather than specifying a solution, because it's much more likely we'd solve the problem by having LP trigger builds based on other repositories perhaps extracted from snapcraft.yaml
<brlin> Got it, thanks.
<wgrant> brlin: A similar feature was prototyped in build.snapcraft.io, but it's not something that exists in Launchpad itself today. Let me see if we have an existing bug about it.
<wgrant> I can't see one.
<wgrant> brlin: Please file it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug. Remember to state your use case, not just one potential solution.
<brlin> Will do.
<brlin> Here's the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1822721
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1822721 in Launchpad itself "No way to set up automated snap build on changes in another repository" [Undecided,New]
<brlin> I would like to ask if it's difficult to set up an launchpad-buildd instance in a local environment?
<hggdh> apt update is taking quite a long time to run now (at least for Disco); mine is downloading at 20kB/s (down from 7MB/s).Is there something going on?
<hggdh> (this is for the main archive)
<rbasak> hggdh: yes - discussed in #canonical-sysadmin
<hggdh> rbasak: thank you sir. Did not think of #c-sysadmin (yeah, rather dumb)
<Wimpress> wgrant: Is it possible to setup a PPA that has a real armhf builder, rather than arm64 with cross building?
<wgrant> Wimpress: Launchpad doens't cross-build.
<wgrant> Wimpress: Our arm64 hardware and arm64 kernels run armhf natively.
<Wimpress> OK.
<Wimpress> So there are not real armhf builders?
<wgrant> No.
<Wimpress> Bum.
<wgrant> Wimpress: Why?
<wgrant> There is never a requirement for them.
<Wimpress> Super niche.
<wgrant> No, wrong :)
<Wimpress> I am building Chromium specifically optimised for the Raspberry Pi.
<wgrant> Sure
<wgrant> That'll work fine on our arm64 kernels.
<Wimpress> Something of the host is leaking because a few components keep trying to link to 64 bit libs and those symbols are not available for libraspberrypi0.
<wgrant> The build system is looking at things it shouldn't.
<wgrant> We hack uname etc. so it looks like armhf.
<Wimpress> I've been able to avoid this issue by disabling ARM Thumb but I've bumped into the same issue elsewhere in the code.
<Wimpress> Wondered if I could avoid yet more build system hacking but building on real 32-bit arm host.
<wgrant> No, it's best to track down the build system bug.
<Wimpress> With 11 hours between build attempts, iteration is slow ;-)
<Wimpress> If I build locally is it possible to upload all the assets to a PPA?
<wgrant> You can always reproduce it locally with an armhf chroot on an arm64 kernel, with the compat_uts_name kernel commandline hack we use
<wgrant> You can't upload binaries to a PPA, no.
<wgrant> You should fix the build system bug.
<Wimpress> Didn't think so.
<Wimpress> Yeah, I am working on the build system. As you can imagine, lots of places to look/check for Chromium.
<Wimpress> Wishful think there might be a cheat available :-)
<wgrant> The entire Ubuntu archive is built on these, including Chromium, so we're not going to make exceptions for buggy build systems.
<Wimpress> Yeah, this is due to patching Chromium to use libraspberrypi0. You can build Chromium just fine when the weirdness of those blobs is not a concern.
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> Wimpress: So hopefully it's easy enough to find the code that runs only in the scenario.
 * wgrant just runs arm64 on all his Raspberry Pis
<Wimpress> No if you want MMAL exposed you don't ;-)
<wgrant> :(
<Wimpress> wgrant: I was tryijng to clean up some git imports for Ubuntu MATE earlier. I was unable to delete any git repos in LP. Known issue?
<Wimpress> Timeout Error
<Wimpress> (Error ID: OOPS-ec138266e390c39a952394eb5c2f10ce)
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-ec138266e390c39a952394eb5c2f10ce
<wgrant> Wimpress: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1793266
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1793266 in Launchpad itself "Unable to delete repository" [Critical,In progress]
<wgrant> A fix for the timeout is in progress
<Wimpress> Ah OK. Cheers.
#launchpad 2019-04-03
<brlin> Does anyone know which package provides the `buildlivefs` command that is called in the lpbuildd/livefs.py file in launchpad-buildd?
<brlin> The package search reveals no results :-/
<wgrant> brlin: It's not actually its own command. See the dispatch logic in lpbuildd/target/cli.py
<brlin> @wgrant Thanks for the pointers.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad.net offline 04:00 - 04:30 UTC | staging.launchpad.net down pending repair of upgrade bug | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<brlin> I wonder if anyone have tried to docker/snap Launchpad, in a microk8s fashion or something.
<wgrant> brlin: No, since it's very rarely necessary to run it locally. What are you trying to do?
<brlin> @wgrant Debug the builders, etc.
<wgrant> brlin: It's approximately unheard of for a user to have to do that.
<brlin> Also I would like to simulate most of the details of building a Live image in Ubuntu, which appears to be building on Launchpad.
<wgrant> brlin: Most of the details of that are in livecd-rootfs
<wgrant> launchpad-buildd is just the glue and is very rarely interesting except to Launchpad developers.
<brlin> Helpful as always, thanks!
<wgrant> LP's about to go down for a few minutes for the PostgreSQL 10 upgrade.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: staging.launchpad.net down pending repair of upgrade bug | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> Everything should be back to normal.
<brlin> <3
<brlin> I wonder what is the proper value for the `Source snap channels for automatic builds` field in the snap package edit page?  It seems to always stuck to `stable/launchpad-buildd`
<wgrant> brlin: What do you mean by "proper value"?
<brlin> @wgrant I mean "format" to be exact
<wgrant> brlin: It's a normal snap channel name
<wgrant> In this case, the launchpad-buildd branch of the stable risk of the latest track
<brlin> Thanks, I file a bug then: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1822939
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1822939 in Launchpad itself "core/snapcraft channel selection doesn't apply in snap build" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> brlin: How did you trigger the build?
<brlin> Both manual and source changes.
<wgrant> It's expected that the channel settings aren't respected for manual builds (https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1791265)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1791265 in Launchpad itself "Manual snap builds don't allow for snapcraft/snapd channel selection" [High,Triaged]
<wgrant> And https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1791269
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1791269 in Launchpad itself "Options for automatic builds could be defaults for all builds in a snap" [High,Triaged]
<wgrant> Do you have an example of a build that was triggered automatically and didn't respect the channel configuration for automatic builds?
<brlin> I've triggered it again, just for verification.
<brlin> s/'ve/ just/
<brlin> @wgrant Yep it's a duplicate of #1791265
<wgrant> Great
#launchpad 2019-04-04
<QwertyChouskie> Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stk/stk/packaging-master/
<QwertyChouskie> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(chroot-139889867438864:///~stk/stk/packaging-master/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<QwertyChouskie> Halp!
<QwertyChouskie> Everything online says to use bzr+ssh, but it is
<hloeung> https://code.launchpad.net/~stk/stk/packaging-master
<hloeung> it looks like an import of a git repo?
<hloeung> so you'll want to use git and push your changes to https://git.launchpad.net/~stk/stk/+git/packaging
<QwertyChouskie> Yep, that's the issue, thanks :)
<QwertyChouskie> The only page on the whole internet that had that exact error: https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/bzr
<QwertyChouskie> lol
<QwertyChouskie> Google Translate FTW :D
<blahdeblah> wgrant: I'm still getting notifications for some MPs on private branches (even though I can't see them when I click the links). Is this expected, and can it be stopped?  e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/canonical-mojo-specs/scasnap-final-is-charms-cleanup/+merge/362334
<hloeung> blahdeblah: you approved that one, but didn't yet land. I suspect it'll stop soon
<hloeung> approved/were the reviewer
<blahdeblah> hloeung: Ah, so it subscribed me personally.  Thanks.
<hloeung> yeah
<blahdeblah> There should be near zero of those left.
<wgrant> blahdeblah: Hm, that still shouldn't happen unless there's a bug in the leaver process.
<wgrant> blahdeblah: Can you forward me the email?
#launchpad 2019-04-05
<kyrofa> I've been waiting for over ten minutes for a snap review to happen, and it's still saying "Task 034cf753-97ad-4d60-9ca6-a22efa70ef4a is waiting for execution"
<kyrofa> Is something wrong?
<kyrofa> Guess I'll have to try again Monday
<hloeung> kyrofa: there's a huge build queue - https://launchpad.net/builders
<hloeung> a full test rebuild was kicked off
<hloeung> test rebuild of disco
<kyrofa> hloeung, now it says it's waiting for a retry, so there seems to be a level of flakiness beyond a busy queue
<hloeung> kyrofa: which snap is this?
<hloeung> I don't think it's flakiness, but probably an issue with your snap so if you could point me at which, maybe I can find the build logs for it
<wgrant> kyrofa: That sounds more like a #snapstore question?
<wgrant> kyrofa: But regardless, we need to know details of the snap.
<kyrofa> wgrant, didn't realize snapstore had a channel, I'll direct such queries there in the future
<kyrofa> Hmm. That room seems to be lacking the folks I would expect :)
<kyrofa> Anyway, looks like the retry finally succeeded
<wgrant> kyrofa: It's an internal channel. #snappy if you want a public one.
<acheronuk> cjwatson: are merge proposal for LP git broken?
<acheronuk> all I get no matter what I try is "xyz is not mergeable into this repository"
<acheronuk> oh. project namespace wrong
<rbasak> acheronuk: that seems like a really common pitfall. Bug 1813778 will IMHO help.
<ubot5`> bug 1813778 in Launchpad itself ""Personal" push URLs not displayed on code pages" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1813778
#launchpad 2019-04-07
<brlin> Does Launchpad support code import from Mercurial repositories?
<mikee3000> Hi guys, I wanted to report some bug in ubuntu 19.04 but launchpad errors out when I try to login - is there a way to report this please?
<cjwatson> brlin: Used to, but there wasn't enough demand to justify the cost of maintaining it.  https://blog.launchpad.net/notifications/mercurial-imports-will-end-on-october-5th
<cjwatson> (also it wasn't all that reliable)
<brlin> cjwatson: That's unfortunate, but thanks for the info.
<faux__> Hey
<faux__> I wanted to know how to retrieve code from the launchpad api
<faux__> Code of a particular repository stored on launchpad
<cjwatson> The webservice API doesn't have methods for code retrieval itself, but branches and repositories have attributes with URLs that you can pass to a bzr or git client
<faux__> Can you please elaborate
<cjwatson> It's a bit of a general question so I gave a general answer
<cjwatson> If you can be more specific about exactly what you're trying to do then that would help
<cjwatson> (though I'm about to go for dinner)
<faux__> Take for example GitHub's API you can list repos after a particular date so is there a similar functionality for listing out the repos stored along with their code?
<faux__> Since a particular date*
<cjwatson> It's conceivable that we might be persuaded to add something like that in future given a good use case, but there is no such functionality today.  You can list all repositories for a given target (e.g. a project)
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#git_repositories has various methods along those lines
 * cjwatson -> dinner
<faux__> Thanks a lot
<cjwatson> A single repository object on the API has a git_https_url attribute that you can use to clone it (or git_ssh_url if you're logged in)
<faux__> Ohkay but is there functionality that just lists out all the repos stored... Just list..... so then I can run a loop and get their code?
<faux__> Also If I would like to implement the functionality as the GitHub API how should I proceed?
<cjwatson> We don't currently have that, and the first step would be some kind of justification for it, since it would be very easy for that to consume a lot of our resources.
<cjwatson> Unlike GitHub, Launchpad has meaningful scopes beyond just ownership (projects and distribution packages), so there's usually less real need for site-wide searches
<faux__> Ohkay and is it necessary for a package to have a GitHub url or launchpad can manage it independently?
<cjwatson> Launchpad has its own Git hosting.  Repositories can be imported from elsewhere (including GitHub), but that certainly isn't required.
<faux__> Ohkay thanks a lot
